# Welcome to the DIS Boards!!



## WebmasterPete

Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.

This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!  

Pete Werner
Webmaster


----------



## safetymom

I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.

Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!   

Welcome to the DIS Boards.


----------



## Brisully

HOWDY!!!!!  


Welcome to the DIS!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfan551

You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!   

Congrats on finding the disboards!!


----------



## spectromagic fan

How/when are posts/threads deleted?  I started a thread, and from the replies I've received, it seems that my concern was out of line.  I'd like to delete the thread--can that be done? Thanks!


----------



## CarolAnnC

If you go to the thread in question, look under your typed text and you will see a link to "Report This Post To A Moderator".  Click on that link.  Your Report will be sent to the moderators of that particular board. You can request that your thread be locked so no others may reply.  That is because your were the original poster (author) of the thread.  After it is locked, it will quickly sink off the pages as other threads appear above it.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## crow11ad

Hey guys I just wanted to say hello and this is a great Disney discussion board. I will be visiting it quite often. I have seen before I registered where there is a countdown timer. I was wondering how I can get that? Me and my fiance are getting married in April of 2004 and will be spending our honeymoon at Walt Disney World. So I am looking forward to chatting with you guys. Have a great one.


Brandon


----------



## crow11ad

I hope this works. I just got the timer and I hope everyone can see it. As you can see I am really excited about going.


----------



## wallytosa

My first post here.  Planning a trip to Disney over Easter of 2004.  Been surfing daily and getting excited every time I read something new.  I discovered this Forum and already has been very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## robinsnest

Just checking things out, seeing if my countdown works.


----------



## scrump

Hello, this is my first post.  so much information!!!


----------



## tooyellow313

hi everyone, and thanks for the welcome.... i have been reading everything i can on this site for a couple of months now.  you folks are simply THE BEST!!  we will be visiting mickey from oct. 30 thru nov. 8th  "03"  it will be our 3rd trip, so i really loved the hints thread.  the one about all the things to look for.  it was 38 pages long by the time i finished reading it.  i loved every second of it.  

for me playing around on this site has only served to extend the pleasure of our trip.  thanks to all of you who have created such a nice place on the net.  happy ears and tails to everyone, kim


----------



## Disneyfan63

I really can't say why I haven't posted in so long, but I just wanted to say hi and to find out how to get one of those countdown timers.

I'm going on a solo 12 day/11 night trip to the Mouse House in early December, and I'd like to reconnect.

Nice to be back!

Jim


----------



## gpsgkr

Hi all!  this is my 1st post and I hope I am doing this right.  I just found this place and I am leaving in 17 days!  I wish I had found you all sooner......   This information here is so helpful I am so glad I found it.
Thanks again.  Looking foward to be a part of all the fun.


----------



## bastacat

I have a young couple and 4 small children  who need 2 bedroom condo/apt  at wilderness lodge in feb 2004  

what is best way to do it.  They don't have much money.

Bast


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Hi, I am relatively new here and just wanted to stop by and say how much I am loving the Dis!! This is an awesome board with such friendly people and helpful information. Thanks, Sherry


----------



## crow11ad

welcome and don't worry too much about the timer.. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## genia

hi everyone im new here so i thought i would just say hi and i hope u all have a great easter x


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi Genia

Welcome to the DIS, come and join us on some of the UK Boards


----------



## Alaska56

I was considering becoming a sponser of the site.

I was curious though as to weather thee is anything going on in the sponser forums that may be vital to a enjoyable well planned trip that is kept there just for the sponsers?


----------



## Cinderpals

blue Hi!  I'm planning our trip to WDW this October -November!!  I haven't picked our hotel yet, but I'm thinking about the Wilderness Lodge!! We'll be going to the Halloween Party too!!


----------



## MyLaughingPlace

Hi there! Glad to have found more people with a love of all things disney like myself! I am trying a new disney trip this year-just me and two children, ages 4 and 7. I know my way around Disney, but does anyone have any recommendation (resorts, restaurants, getting around, etc.) to help make my trip run more smoothly for the three of us?


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome 

Looks like you have stayed in a few Disney resorts before   Are there any that your children fancy


----------



## Isa

,


----------



## stich626

I am planning my second visit to WDW.  I cannot wait. It's gonna be a girls only trip!!!! I cannot wait.  Mickey I am coming back!


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi!   I just got back from my 2nd WDW trip this year.  We'll be returning once again in December, then a Mommy & daughter trip in Jan/Feb, a trip for my 11yr old son during Star Wars weekend in May/June!!  We have Annual Passes, so we're getting our money's worth!  When I took just the kids (ages 3, 11), we stayed at the Carribean Beach Resort which has the largest rooms of the moderate resorts.  We requested a refrigerator (ended up getting it free since WDW is adding them to mods and deluxes) for quick sandwiches.  I purchased a large hotpot for $10 at Target and brought soup, ravioli & corn.  This really came in handy for quick meals.  It wasn't reallly about the money savings, eventhough, we saved a ton of money on meals.  It was more about the convenience of eating what I knew the kids would eat.  It helped keeping a snack drawer to grab snacks for the park, and having ice-cold bottles of water & apple juice bottles.  We took a limo service from the airport with a courtesy stop to a grocery store.       

During our recent stay at the Contemporary, we ate more meals at the park and went to Character Meals and restaurant meals outside of the park.  Since my DH was with us, it was a whole new ballgame!  Did find a Super Target on the way from the airport just down the street from the Albertson's I had stopped at before.  Great bagels!  ( I had to purchase another Chicco stroller there, since we forgot ours at home!)  They had one left!  Whew!!


----------



## pixiedust23

How do you change your own tag?


----------



## KayleeUK

Click the UserCP panel at the top of the page


----------



## pixiedust23

I can't find it in there at all.  People have told me to put the information in right below my birthdate information on the profile page, but there is no customized text spot there.  I tried to put it in the biography section, which includes location, sex, etc, but that didnt come up.  I think I might be a moron!


----------



## KayleeUK

Now thinking about it I think you may have to be registered for a little while before you have the option to do that.

Post on the TECH board and they will tell you for definate


----------



## pixiedust23

Ok thanks.  I thought you just had to have 75 posts to be able to change it, but I guess not.  Either that or the CP hates me.


----------



## pampam

Pardon  my ignorance. Where do I find a Quick Reply Icon?  What do they look like?  By the way, I get very frustrated with changes.  I realize it's not your fault.  I will catch on in time.


----------



## vacationwoman

hmm it put in smilies I didn't click on, and didn't add the quote


----------



## vacationwoman

vacationwoman said:
			
		

> hmm it put in smilies I didn't click on, and didn't add the quote



It adds quotes and smilies not chosen


----------



## KayleeUK

Remember change is good 

The Quick reply Icon is listed on the last poster's entry.  At the bottom right of the entry is Edit, Quote and the next icon is Quick Reply


----------



## kozmo

Wow!This is something else,this is the first time i have been on since before Thanksgiving,and all i can say is ,"WOW"!This is going to take getting used too,but i like it!!


----------



## Brittney

Hi all,

Where shall I begin? Well, my name is Brittney. 
(Hence my username.) I am, obviously new to 
the forums. I have been home schooled by both 
of my parents throughout my entire seventeen 
and a half years of life. (In the state of Texas, 
to be exact.) I, personally feel I have gained 
quite a bit of moral standards for myself. (As 
opposed to attending public school, I mean.) 
I, as well enjoy writing novels in my spare time.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS Brittney


----------



## jazum

I'm not sure how to go about posting a question or replying to information already posted. I keep getting messages that I cann't reply. I' m not sure which board will get be started with this info.I'm not very quick with the computer.


----------



## jazum

hi just testing this out


----------



## KayleeUK

Here is a LINK to the TEST Board.

Please post ALL tests there.

Thank you


----------



## Beanie

Welcome to the DIS boards, everyone! 

You will find lots of friendly people and great advice on these boards when it comes to Disney and Universal!

Enjoy!


----------



## elaine and the boys

Thanks for the welcome!  I look forward to gathering lots of info for our next trip!


----------



## KayleeUK

Elaine 

Welcome to the DIS   Have fun here


----------



## luvtinkerbell

have just joined not sure what im doing how do you earn your ears


----------



## safetymom

Just keep posting to the DIS and you will move up the ranks with new titles.


----------



## Mommyof3

I just wanted to say "HI" and to tell you how much help this site has been for me.  My first trip to WDW with my sons will be this April and I'm so excited... I've found so much information here - It's great


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Just wanted to say hello! Am planning our first trip ever, me hubby and our daughter who will be 15 mos.


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi Mommyof3 and Katiesmommy 

Welcome to the DIS   I hope you enjoy it here there is lot's to learn!


----------



## hilltopfamily

I was active here on the disboards 2 years ago while planning our very 1st cruise ever on the Disney Magic. It was GREAT!  I felt like an experienced cruiser when stepping aboard the ship---it was so wonderful to get the most out of our experience by knowing so many of the "ins and outs" beforehand.  Then I spent some time here afterwards, helping out others about to cruise,  just as I had been helped out so much myself   
After that we went on 2 more cruises, but on another cruiseline, so I hopped over to a message board that was involved in that line.  And since I have another cruise booked, I still spend time there.  But for this summer's big trip we have decided on going to WDW for our 1st time ever!  (family of 5 here)  I'm happy to be back here at the most friendly board on the net---the Disboard.  And I know I'll benefit greatly from all the valuable advice, trip reports, hints, etc. that I will gather here in the upcoming months.  So, you can see that although I look experienced as far as post counts, I'm not experienced with the many WDW forums---just specifically with the cruiseline forum.  And I am completely "clueless" when it comes to planning a trip "to the world".  So, thanks in advance and I'm glad to be back!


----------



## KayleeUK

Penny - Glad to have you back


----------



## tickledtink

Just wanted to say HI.  DH and I are heading for DW this Saturday and am so excited.  I've been reading these forums for a couple of weeks and can't believe all the wonderful information I have come across.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Unregistered

i need to know how big the Magic Kingdom is
like in square feet or miles
can you help?
K8


----------



## Histosue

I used this site before and now have hit a snag.  I cannot remember how to get to my profile to edit it.  I have looked all over the site and cannot remember how to do it.

Thanks
histosue
suetp918@comcast.net


----------



## KayleeUK

Click on the UserCP at the top left of the screen..if you get stuck try the Technical Support Board.


----------



## hrbcab

Just wanted to post and say what a great site this is.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Glad you are enjoying it hrbcab


----------



## MinakoMouse

hello everyone!!!  
This is my first time to the boards!  I hear that it's pretty cool here.  See you guys around!!  ^o^

M.M.


----------



## valandemmy

we are taking a vacation in a few months, and have set up the deal through the disney vacation planner to have our meals payed for as part of the package deal.   has anyone done this before, and If so, what did you think about it.  was   it worth the extra expense?   was told it was something close to 80.00 per day.  35/day each for myself and my wife, and 10/day for our DD.    

just wondering.... 

Thanks
Charles and Valerie

PS...were does everyone get the time count down tickers at?//?


----------



## MaxH

K8, I think this site says that the parks cover 51 square miles, but I think that's not all parkland. The main disney site, http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/ , says it's 44 square miles of resorts and attractions.

Hi, all, I'll post some questions of my own as we refine our plans. Right now, we (my wife and I) are going for 5 full days (although I'm going to be at a conference for most of two of those days), with our three year-old daughter. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## swummyh20

My sister, BekkiZ, has been raving about this site for ages. Since I am finally getting to go with her (the BIGGEST Disney know-it all ever) and our cousins, I thought I would join and see what this is all about!

Ciao!     :thewave:


----------



## swummyh20

Everytime I try to get a timer, it will randomly say it is logged in as my sister name, and not mine. What should I do for this? Log out of her name? 
Thanks-
Jessie


----------



## Hot Chick'n

I just joined today!!!


----------



## tooyellow313

valandemmy said:
			
		

> we are taking a vacation in a few months, and have set up the deal through the disney vacation planner to have our meals payed for as part of the package deal.   has anyone done this before, and If so, what did you think about it.  was   it worth the extra expense?   was told it was something close to 80.00 per day.  35/day each for myself and my wife, and 10/day for our DD.
> 
> just wondering....
> 
> Thanks
> Charles and Valerie
> 
> PS...were does everyone get the time count down tickers at?//?



hi,

i was reading about the magic your way plan (myw) that includes the meals the other day, i just don't remember where i saw it on the message boards.  try doing a search using myw, or myw meal plan. i think you will find the post.

as to the info you are looking for.  i know i saw it.  there was very in depth information.  tons of questions and answers.   the lady who had the most information said that it worked VERY well for her family, and that they had saved alot of money doing it that way.  she also stated that there was almost too much food. she did say that some of the cm's were not as informed on the plan because it was so new.  she did say that she told some of her servers that it was a meal plan, and that the tip was includes.  she did tip extra as she wanted, because the tip was 15%  and  she wanted to leave more.  hope this helps.

visiting the mouse starting monday


----------



## briarroseALS

Help? How come I can reply on this board but I cant seem to reply anywhere else?


----------



## KayleeUK

Have you replied to the activation email BriarroseALS?


----------



## Raven

I am Raven. I have just landed from a huge space craft............just kiddin!


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

Hi Everyone ~  I'm new to this site and am amazed at all the information and at how friendly everone is.  We're planning a trip to the Polynesian in October '05!  Can't wait.  We were there last October and said we wouldn't be able to go back for a couple of years.  But we had such a fantastic time that we're making going back a priority.  The kids can't wait.

I was wondering how everyone gets the tickers/timelines at the bottom of their messages?  Can anyone help me!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Have a look at the thread titled Useful info for newbies


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

THANKS!  Took a look around there and found out lots of neat stuff.  This really can be addicting!  Thanks again....everyone's so helpful!


----------



## RJKD23

I was browsing the internet for a DISNEY FORUM and I landed on this!   This is definitely interesting!


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to you both


----------



## mickey05

I've always wanted to join a Disney forum, and now I've found one!  !


----------



## zzammmi

Hello there from another new gal.  I just posted a couple of responses and noticed the description underneath my name.  This leads me to my next question...

Just what's a girl gotta do to earn her ears?


----------



## Belle1997

I think you get your ears around 75 posts. It is all very exciting to finally get your ears


----------



## 2canadianfans

disboards--any advice you can give re-countdown counters.. i do not know how to add it to my name(posts)..thanks sharon


----------



## 2canadianfans

DISBOARDS..can you tell me how to add a countdown to my posts..i can set it up..but do not know how to add (cut/paste?) to my posts..thanks sharon


----------



## zzammmi

Thanks, Belle


----------



## KayleeUK

For Countdowns check out the Technical Support Board


----------



## streetballa

when do people go on chat?


----------



## streetballa

streetballa said:
			
		

> when do people go on chat?


please help


----------



## WebmasterKathy

There is a Chat Schedule at the top of this forum that will tell you when chats are scheduled.


----------



## Liesa

Hi,   
i am new to this site! have just been told about it from a friend,   looks great!
we are going to florida again (3rd trip) November 1st this year am sooooooo looking forward to it!   cannot get enough of it!


----------



## lagunn

hello liesa glad to meet you lol....       here are the dancers..


----------



## Blaze625

Hello, everyone! My husband and I are planning a trip to the World for December. I haven't been there since I was a baby, and he hasn't been there since he was 8. Looking forward to all of your tips and insights!


----------



## penni4963

I am also new here and it is nice to see other people that are new coming in here.  I just can't wait for our big trip but first we are going to 6 flags in Dallas, Texas at thanksgiving this year. 
Well it was nice to meet everyone, and I to can't wait to get my ears. Everyone says you will get them after 75 posts.
Have a great day and again welcome


----------



## KayleeUK

Hello Liesa, Blaze and Penni  

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## penni4963

hello Kaylee how are you today? That was nice of you to say hello. Hope you have a wonderful day and talk so. Take care


----------



## kelleigh1

I think you're going to see quite a bit of me over the next few months!!  

My husband and I are just in the early stages of planning a trip to Walt Disney World.  We're planning on hitting Lake Buena Vista the first week of 2006.  We just watched the planning dvd on Saturday night and we can not wait!  I think the only thing that we might have trouble deciding is where to stay.  

First we thought about the All Star resorts, but after seeing the DVD, we discovered we really liked Port Orleans (both of them), the Polynesian, the Contemporary, Caribbean Beach Resort.  Basically, there isn't too much we didn't like.  

In the meantime, we're actually heading to Europe in just three weeks, specifically Germany, to visit my sister, BIL, niece and nephew.  And while we're there, they've planned for us to visit Disneyland Paris.

So expect to see a lot of me around here and feel free to put in your two cents about where we should stay at WDW.  I'm honestly leaning towards Port Orleans French Quarter...but there's still plenty of time to change my mind.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Glad to be here, can't wait until Christmas!  Has anyone stayed at Saratoga Springs?


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## tooyellow313

i was in germany over last summer.  you are going to like it there.  the food is wonderful, and the people are very nice.  have a great trip to both of the disneys and germany.  welcome to the dis.


----------



## annrae

Hi - I am new to the DIS boards but I have enjoyed the reports that I have read.  We will be visiting WDW over Labor Day Weekend for a family reunion and are really looking forward to our trip.  We will be staying at the Boardwalk - we've stayed there on previous trips and find it very comfortable and an easy walk to Epcot and MGM.


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome all new people to the Disney forum! I hope y'all enjoy yourselves here.


----------



## tiggerfied

I'm new here and a little intimidated by much of the common use of abbreviations - is there a guide somewhere so I can learn them?  I know that CM is cast member, but what is DS, DD, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## KayleeUK

Hey there Welcome to the DIS 

Look at the thread on this board called info for newbies there are loads of links there to help you. Specifically one for abbreviations


----------



## Nici

My name is nici and I'v only read the posts but I am going to disney in 2 months and I'm so excited and it seems sorta stupid and wierd and I just can't what I think it's because i have not been there in like 2 years and thats probally why and i'm just so siked i love it there and i'm staying there for 6 days and i'm staying at port orleans riverside and I can't what cause it looks so butiful and it almost wants to make me cry


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome Nici


----------



## disney4evr

I would like to know how you get the tracker on your page?  I just can not seem to figure it out.  Can someone help.


----------



## Grumpy'n'Goofy

I've been reading for a while, figured it was time to start posting. I gotta say, the info contained on this site is incredible


----------



## Grumpy'n'Goofy

another test


----------



## safetymom

There is a technical board where you should be trying your tests.  There are folks there too that can be helpful if you are having a problem.

Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Black Mage

Well, I just want to say 'Hey Hidy Ho'. Friend of mine told me about this site and I finally made my way over here. Here's to talkin about all things Disney!


----------



## CherylWI

Hello, I have been lurking here for a few weeks and have learned soooo much wonderful information!  Just wanted to thank everyone for being so helpful.


----------



## rachellemharris

please help me I can not get this to work correctly.  I have it all made and have cut and pasted everything with no luck. HELP
Rachelle


----------



## vlamp

How do I pick up tickets to Disney Quest if I am already staying in Orlando? ... can I come by somewhere and pick them up?


----------



## DisneyHeart

This is my first post.  Hope I'm doing this right.  From what I have been reading over the last week everyone seems so nice and helpful so I decided to join in.


----------



## Kevinup

First time I went to Dysney world was 1973.  I like it so much I moved there.


----------



## Patricia1

Hi there! We've been on 6 Disney cruises (pre-baby), but I've learned alot reading through just about everything!  We'll have an 11 mth old by the time we go on our August trip.  Has anybody traveled with an infant before?  Any tips, advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lsutiger516

Hey, this is my first post... can't wait to post more!


----------



## Lil111

disneyfan551 said:
			
		

> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Thanksxxx


----------



## Lil111

disneyfan551 said:
			
		

> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Thanksxxx


----------



## sportutegrl

Please forgive the newbie post, but I just got an email from Disney with what looks like a pretty good deal to stay at all stars for 5 days for me, spouse and kids, with the food option.  I called and can change it to port orleans for 1500 for 2 adults/2 kids with 5 nites PO/6 days theme park basic tickets/and 5 days of meals.  Is this a good deal?  We haven't planned a vacation this year and this could be it.


----------



## safetymom

Welcome to the DIS.  I suggest asking this question on the Resort board here on the DIS.  You will get lots of answers and information.


----------



## bobbyjoe20

hi gang and to the disney folks i am trying to search all over the internet for walt disney world employment and i cant find it i dont have any addresses to send to and also disney cruise line too as well i couldnt find thier addresses how do i find it   also really wanted to work for disney for long time as the characters are cheerful and would be a better place for me to work   and also i am so far in hawaii but i plan to move back east to florida anyway maybe someone can tell me how to find employment address with cruise line and walt disney world thanks dear friends


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

bobbyjoe20 - Try this link for WDW:

http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/wdwcareers/

Try this link for Disney Cruise Line:

http://corporate.disney.go.com/careers/index.html

Hope these help!


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS Bobbyjoe   Check on the community board too.


----------



## Gramgwen

I found my way and I am so excited!  I have been living and breathing WDW for months.  Reading everything I can, listening to others who just returned from WDW, etc.  I have visited in the past but it has been years and now I am returning with my grandchildren.  We are staying at POR.  Have a character breakfast reserved (Chef Mickey) and dinner at Ohana.  We are leaving 5 weeks from tomorrow.   Can't wait to join in on the conversations here.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS Gramgwen


----------



## ben's disneymom

Hi Gramgwen this is also my first post. We will be at Disney at the same time!We are also leaving 5 weeks from tommorrow!! I think (no I know) I am more excited than anyone else going.


----------



## KayleeUK

Hello and Welcome to the DIS


----------



## Gramgwen

Hi Ben's Disneymom

I am definitely more excited than anyone in "my" group.  My husband thinks I have lost my mind.  He just doesn't understand.  He will - once he gets there!  I am even flying for the first time in 8 years!  I don't normally fly....this is special.


----------



## Gramgwen

Thanks!


----------



## ben's disneymom

Yes, my DH also thinks I am totally nuts. We have been planning this trip since Christmas, and it's pretty much all I talk about. I have all our dining reservations made and my DH and DS's golf reservation too. We are staying at Pop Century. It will be my son's 8th birthday (that would be Ben) on our last day there. He is also very excited, buy not as much as me. He has only been to Disney twice, and they were both one day trips. I have not stayed on site since my twenties (a long time ago it seems) and I absolutely cannot wait. Well, I hope your trip goes well and you and your family have a blast. The waiting will be well worth it!!


----------



## disneybea1

I am new here and I am hoping that I can make some friends here that are nuts about disney as myself. I worked for Disney over 11 yrs. We are Military so I was a traveling castmember. I have been from a seasonal castmember, to a disney store manager. My girls are Ariel and Belle so you can see we are disney fans. Also living in Orlando working at the Polynesian for 2yrs was great. So this is me, we go home to Orlando every year. Thanks for reading about me and hope to be part of your fun group of disney fans.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome disneybea1


----------



## The Haunted Mention

I just wanted to say hi to everyone. I've been reading the posts ever since I found out about the Disboard a couple of months ago, there is so much helpful info out there. I've found websites and got the inside scoop on alot of things. When my family and I went to Disney CBR two years ago I was hooked and could think of nothing else. We went again last year to CSR and we are going yet again this year in October to AKL. I may have to get another job to keep up my new habit LOL. I'm so glad to have found a group of Disney crazed people like myself. The Disboards are great it keeps the dream of Disney fun alive. I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## Ichbinein Texan

Hello Y'all! I'm a Texan now living in Orlando. I look forward to reading up on all the things to do at Disney.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Hello everyone, and welcome to the DIS boards!

(And Guten Abend/Howdy to our German/Texan expatriate friend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gramgwen

Welcome


----------



## Scott Free

Hello everyone!  I just signed up and am excited to be here.  I have been a Disney fan for years and look forward to the boards.  My next trip to Disney is 1 month a way and my wife and I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## cpthook

I am also new. I have been a disney fanatic for many years. My 15th trip to disney is in 1 month.  I was hoping I could meet some dis fanatics just like myself.  Cant wait to get started.


----------



## hanoko

I'm Japanes student.I like Disneyland.But I have been only in Disneyland in Japan. Please teach Disneyland in various countries.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome all to the DIS


----------



## dancindisneydazzler

WELCOME!!! I LOVE the DIS but my mom is always like "we can just ask susan....she knows just as much!" well as WE just found out SUSAN uses the DIS...  ...its completely wonderful


----------



## Nicole

hi I am new and I am going to disney world tomorrow and I can not what I want to now that if you know any really cool rides if do please tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## meCCa

Hello everyone. 

It's nice to see a board entirely devoted to the Disney Kingdom, glad I found it. And I'm looking forward to reading up on everything and about everyone. I'm sure it will be a fun experience.


----------



## u2bapeacock

Hi just joined hope I'm entering this right this is a great place I leave for Disney in 4 weeks


----------



## u2bapeacock

Hi just joined hope I'm entering this right this is a great place I leave for Disney in 4 weeks


----------



## ougrad86

Hope I'm doing this right!  First time on the board!
We're going to WDW in March, and staying at Shades of Green. You referenced a Gold Leaf package, but I wasn't aware of any special packages?


----------



## BostonTink85

hey i've been reading these boards for a while now, probably for about a month ever since we started thinking about going back to disney......I'm from right south of boston and love disney!


----------



## Handbag Lady

Hi, I'm very, very new here. My husband and I are visiting WDW in August and we need so much more info, I don't know where to start.

We were engaged at WDW in 1998 and this is our first trip back.

Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## ougrad86

Handbag Lady said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm very, very new here. My husband and I are visiting WDW in August and we need so much more info, I don't know where to start.
> 
> We were engaged at WDW in 1998 and this is our first trip back.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone.



One of the best resources I found was the Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney - it is very thorough and informative - and then you come here, read what you want and ask questions.  Everyone is great, and can compare notes and come up with great things you don't find in the books!


----------



## Handbag Lady

We seem to be most interested in the Segway Tours at Epcot. I hope the two-hour one in the morning is still available for our trip.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome All


----------



## mickeyismyhomie

*screams* I am tottaly lost on how to add a thread! HELP NEEDED!


----------



## mickeyismyhomie

Nicole said:
			
		

> hi I am new and I am going to disney world tomorrow and I can not what I want to now that if you know any really cool rides if do please tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yah make sure to try Space Mountain and Splash Mountain. Don't miss out on Cinderellabration or Star Tours. Honey I shrunk the Audience rox too! Oh, and Mickey's Philhar Magic!  Oh and try to meet Tinkerbell!


----------



## twstoner

Just testing to see if I have everything set up.


----------



## mickeyismyhomie

This is my first day but I'm looking forward to post more!


----------



## Tinkaholic

Yo, Yo, Yo! i'm brand new to DisBoards and think this is a really good website for Disney lovers like all of us to communicate about...well...DUH! Disney Stuff! well, wish me luck finding my way through this site..


----------



## gardenlady

This is my first time in a chat area. I love all the helpful hints that I have read. My daughter was always telling me about the neat stuff she was finding out and I decided to find some things out myself first hand. Thanks to the creators   . We visited DW in April 05   and had a great time. Looking forward to lots more information and a return trip soon.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## mrcricket

just testing my ticker.


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

There is a test board here for testing on the DIS.


----------



## Cass

Where do I fine the TOS guidelines for the DIS?  I thought it would be a sticky, but I don't see it anywhere   

Thanks


----------



## KayleeUK

Here is a link to the DIS Guidelines for posting  Click Here


----------



## Cass

Thanks Kaylee


----------



## Mulan'sMom

I've been lurking for about a month now, getting ready for our first trip in October. The advice I've found here has been invaluable already - can't wait to see what you all come up with over the next few months.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome Mulan's Mom


----------



## patrizella

Hello-

Just checking things out.


----------



## Raj_S1

Hello Everybody,

I have just registered and want to say hi!  I have been reading your post for a few days now and think this is a great board.  I hope to learn a lot more with your help, advise and experiences!


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi patrizella  - Welcome to the DIS

Welcome to Raj S1 - please join us on the UK Boards


----------



## mom4boys

Hi I am new here.. I am a mom of 4 boys and looking forward to chatting with all of you.  We are planning to visit Disney World in 2006.. and hoping to rent out a home for a week.. We have not been to disney in quite a while.  The older boys have been there but the 2 little ones have not..


----------



## Snowqueen

Hi my name is Liz and i am new to this sight.
Look forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## Belle♪♪♪

Great Info. Thanks


----------



## softball_luvr07

howdy


----------



## waL1141570

Hello noce forum


----------



## Mortimer

Greetings, just changed my User ID from keh29407 to Mortimer.  A bit easier to remember!  Mortimer Mouse was from the very earlier Disney Days, of course - and just a bit older than me.

Kate


----------



## Padfoot

Hey everyone! My name's Alley and I'm new the the DIS Board!   I was referred by my aunty dawne. I come from a huge Disney family...our upcoming trip is in exactly two weeks! I cant WAIT! I'm so glad to have found the DIS Board!


----------



## coolguy

hi everyone.  I just joined.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

Hello, everyone!  I've been lurking for awhile and have finally registered.  This site is a great place for all Disney fans.  And will help me pass the time before our next trip.


----------



## 4mykidz

I want to take my kids to Disney but have found it is a way tooooooo much money to go.  Is it the rich kids playground.


----------



## lisaslp

Hi!  I just found out about this site and love it.  We ar going to WDW in late Sept. '05 and would love any suggestions for that time of year.  Also, we have the dining plan and would love to hear suggestions on where to eat, especially dinner.
Can't wait to hear from all of you!


----------



## deba

4mykidz said:
			
		

> I want to take my kids to Disney but have found it is a way tooooooo much money to go.  Is it the rich kids playground.



Study these boards and do your homework.  You can do WDW for much less than you think if you are creative.  I never thought that I'd be going back as often as I do.  I am so thankful for the DIS!


----------



## TummyGirl

Hey all!! I am so happy to have found fellow Disney Fanatics but I am so upset that it took me so long! I'm leaving for Disney tomorrow night!!
My name is Autumne and this will be my 6th time at the World. I am a 24 year old publishing grad student and of course I love all things disney. I have been hooked on Disney since I was about 10 years old and getting up at 6am to do Mousercise (anyone old enough to remember???)

 I could have been here all the time I was planning and just being excited to go...anyways, glad to have found this little piece of Heaven on the internet!!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Thought i would say hi to everyone here at DIS, Great board and seems like a great bunch of people here  Im glad I joined, I love everything disney but my family and friends dont understand why I go back to DIsneyland every few months. If they went with me they might understand a bit better why its so magical and changes the way people look on life 

Anyone ever wants to chat drop me a line.


----------



## Magicaltimes

HI I am new to the Disboards, but I am not new to Disney.  Actually Disney is a bit of an obbsession of mine.  I have been going to Disneyland and Disney World since I was 3 and that was 29 years ago.  I even met a husband who is just as obsessed as I.  I have been wanting to become a member of a forum for some time. But my husband registered under his own name and I kind of wanted my own identity.   My husband and I are headed for quick jaunt to Disney World in one week.  A romantic getaway!   And then in October there are 12 of us going for a Magical Gathering for my Mom's 60th birthday celebration.     
I hope I have found a board of fellow Crazed Disney Fans and a place I can explore new and fun ways to experience Disney.  I am truely excited to join the crew.


----------



## crazydaisy

Hi everyone! These boards are great!
I've been lurking quite awhile and decided it's time to
join in all the fun!


----------



## doozerdoo

good morning, I was wondering, is there a thread here just for disneyland california ? I had it yeaterday but can not seem to find it today
and why is there all that script under my posts.


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

I think this is the link you may need:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=5


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------



## dmtest1

Hello


----------



## Aliki

Hi, newbie.

Is there a working list to abbreviations used on this site? The one provided in the the other thread welcoming newbies (the one that is now closed) doesn't work anymore--

And it's driving me nuts what CP in Dining stands for?!!


----------



## safetymom

CP would be Candlelight Processional

I think they are working on the abbreviations list.


----------



## Brina78

Hello!  
I'm new to this board, but not to Disney!  I've been going to the Happiest Place on Earth since I was two years old.  On July 9th of this year, I purchased three Premium Passports for my family and myself to get as much out of the two parks as possible!  As for online chats, I thought I'd sign up here to see what discussions go on and what other experiences people have had at the parks!  My Disney knowledge is quite huge, but I'm always interested in learning something new.  I'll probably be posting at the Disneyland section because it's the one I'm most familiar with.  However, I would love to one day visit WDW!  That would be a dream come true for sure!  Anyway, talk to you all soon!


----------



## mom2cookies

HI, as some of you know i've been around a few times. Lately i am having problems logging out.  I am hitting LOG OUT everytime i am done for the day. But later or the next day, it shows that i am still logged in.  Even when my daughter is on and she visits the boards, it shows i am logged in and she has her own screen name!  Am i not doing something right? Is there a step i've started to over look?  What's up?    Appreciate any help.   = us in WDW


----------



## Mariposa

Just wanted to say Hi!  ("HI!") I'm newly registered, but have lurked around the site a little bit..  thought I'd go ahead and register so that I can post and whatnot.  

I'm 27, a full-time student, a mom, and a pretty good cook.  I love Disney, and am making a trip to WDW in November with my DD and my DFiance (Shhhhhhhh!  DD doesn't know- it's her first trip, for her birthday, and a surprise to boot!).  I have 3 cats, one very dumb dog, and a guinea pig.  Um, that about covers it.  Oh yeah, I promise to place nice with all the DISers!


----------



## Moira1201

Hi!  I registered this morning, but I have not received a confirmation e-mail yet--is it normally like 24 hours or something before it arrives?  I do have AOL, I've checked my spam folder and I've also added the address to my address book.  I've been lurking for quite awhile, and I'd really love to be able to jump in and post.  Oh, I registered my username as Moira  Thanks!!


----------



## loulabelle

Hello just thought i would introduce myself as im brand spanking new to the dis, hope evryone is having a good day   

Im 22 from the UK and iv been to Orlando twice but not for many years - im hoping to go next year so im just on here doing a bit of research. Anyway nice meeting everyone and im just gonna play with all these lovely emoticons WOW!!


----------



## cscin3d

Hey everybody! Jsut introducing myself. I'm new 'round these parts.


----------



## MiniParis

I am new too! I was just wondering if anybody could make me a signature with my VMK character on it. If you can, just pm me. Thanks.

Paris


----------



## neworleans_ray

I am so very new to this, but here goes. We purchased our tickets and made the reservations last weekend. We are going October 29-November 6 and will be at Disney for seven days.


----------



## 2dd'smom

Hello everyone! I am also new and love, love and more love this site! How awesome and amazing all these wonderful people are that are part of these wonderful boards!


----------



## deba

WELCOME to you all!


----------



## deadhedjen

Safetymom...
I just wanted to say that your photos are beautiful!  Just wish one didn't have to endure staying at disney during a hurricane to have the park all to yourself like you did, lol!  
Great website!
Been lurking here for years now...don't know why I haven't joined before now.
Keep up the great work!
Jennifer.


----------



## safetymom

Thank you.  The hurricanes were not fun but it was interesting to see all the hurricane preparations at WDW last year.  Glad to hear you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Mandy I Am

HI everyone, first timer here. I have been on couple of Disney related forums and this one seems to be the most active one. heh.. I am Mandy and I live in Jacksonville, Florida. I have been to Walt Disney World more times that I can count on 2 hands, it's the best place in the world.  I am glad this forum is here and I already found some great tips for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.


----------



## andycamp

I am unable to post.  I am registered.  What do I need to do?


----------



## oobidoo

Hello.  New to this site.  I would like to add a countdown ticker, but do not know how.


----------



## scoutsmom99

Here are some ticker sites:

www.tickercentral.com
www.tickerfactory.com
http://v50.net/ (this is the one I have in my siggie)

Once you make on of the tickers copy the img url (if you don't use the img it won't work here on the dis boards).
Next come back here and click on user CP (atop the page)
Then click on signiture.
Right click your mouse pick paste
Finally save the changes and you will have a ticker


----------



## disnan52

Hi everyone, new to the boards, Disney lover for years.


----------



## geordie ric

Coming to wdw next feb and cant wait.Will my 7 year old who is 51 inches tall be able to go on all the attractions.Also is driving from Sandford airport to wdw an easy journey.I,d really appreciate any advice.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Hello Everyone! My name is Angela. I am not really "new" to the disboards. My sister used to use them constantly and my father comes on from time to time. I usually come here from time to time to look up tips and such, but now that I am taking my own vacations with my significant other I figured I should be more active on the boards so that I will be able to get the most out of my disney vacations. I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Meechie

Found out about this board from a new friend I made while playing on VMK. I look forward to making some new online Disney friends.


----------



## goodeats

What is a tag/tag fairy?


----------



## DisneyFanatic8

I have only been a member for about a month.  I'm not quite sure how you get around.  Any advice for newcomers?

Thanks


----------



## digiMom

Hello, everyone.  This seemed like a good place for my first post.  

The last time at DW was on honeymoon about 13 years ago.  I used to go all the time when I was growing up, though, as we had relatives in FL.  Now planning trip with dh, dd 8, and ds 5.  Going sometime in 2006, and using this site for help and advice. 

Look forward to meeting you all...


----------



## RaineinMD

Help!  Does anyone know why I am able to post on this forum but cannot under the other forums like Theme Park Attractions, Disney Resorts etc...


----------



## surfcruiser

Hi folks, newbie here. Used to lurk around the RADP board and post every so often as Danno.  Found Dis by searching for VMK info (my latest Disney addiction until I can afford another trip!).

Anyhoo, met Surferat there, kindred spirit! 

Long history of WDW visits... takes me a bit of thinking to remember them all.

Magic Kingdom in 70-something (I was a kid!).
MK again in 70-something else , And again in 80.
Epcot in 88
Yacht Club 96
DxL 99, 00, 01
All Star Sports 00
Beach Club 01
Polynesian Concierge 2000 (spoiled rotten now).

Anyway, excited about getting to know everybody.

- Surf Crooze!


----------



## digiMom

RaineinMD said:
			
		

> Help!  Does anyone know why I am able to post on this forum but cannot under the other forums like Theme Park Attractions, Disney Resorts etc...



Bummer... Not sure, I just posted to another board w/o any problems.


----------



## raven69david

This is my first Disney forum and i'm glad i found it through mousesaver.com. My wife and i have been going to WDW since 1996. It was a childhood dream to go to WDW, but my family could never afford it. Now that i have the good fortune to afford such trips we go over year for the exception of 2004 when my daughter was born. I'm now a brand new daddy ( at age 35   ) and plan on going every year again beginning this year (December 11th  ). I've never stayed on park and this upcoming trip we will stay at the Shades of Green...even though i personally don't consider it a TRUE Disney Resort.


----------



## Khadz

Hey everyone this is my first disney forum. I live in Orlando, FL and work at Disney-MGM as a server in Hollywood and Vine. well just thought i would introduce myself


----------



## Nevergrow'nup

I have (almost) convinced my husband to take a trip to WDW  !! I have been a lurker for weeks gathering info!! Looking forward to learning more and chatting about WDW!!


----------



## Rella Bella

Help... I didn't realize my user name would be on my posts! I need to change it ASAP!! Please help! Also, how do you add the tickers? I found one but couldn't get it to post. Thanks,


----------



## going2disney

Hello  
My DS(3) and I are heading to disney in 2 days. We are meeting up with my DM, DD and friend. I have been lurking on the boards for a few weeks and finally decided to post. My parents read and post often and introduced me to the boards! We are staying at POP, first time trying out a value. This is DS third trip to disney in as many years, he is really excited this year! He adores minnie and can't wait to meet her.  ! Thanks to everyone for all the great info I've already got from these boards!

Stephanie

1992 Off Property- Sheraton Orlando
1994 Caribbean Beach
1996 Port Orleans
1997 Carribean Beach
2000 Boardwalk Inn
2001 Boardwalk Inn
2003 Boardwalk Inn
2004 Old Key West
10/05 POP!


----------



## deba

Khadz said:
			
		

> Hey everyone this is my first disney forum. I live in Orlando, FL and work at Disney-MGM as a server in Hollywood and Vine. well just thought i would introduce myself



WELCOME!  

Cool job!


----------



## ErinSLP

I've been lurking for a few weeks now, and I just couldn't resist! I've gotten so much info already, but do have some questions about our upcoming trip in Jan. I can't believe how much I've learned so far! Bear with me, please, I am NOT computer savvy!!!


----------



## DisneyMay2005

Just wanted to say HI. I have finally joined after lurking for a few weeks. I love the boards. Can't wait to make some new friends.

L


----------



## Foohound

Thanks for the welcome.  I need Help.  I have a credit with Port Orleans should I use the extra money to upgrade to WL or stay put.


----------



## disnmom2

Hi Everyone, 

New Here. I have been looking around for a couple of weeks and finally joined. I'm a Disney Freak and have been to Disney World several times. 
Hope to get some great information and possible give some. 

Leann


----------



## ralph Nelson

hello we are new to site but not to disney going again oct 30  cannt wait  staying at our new dvc home site  saratoga springs > using disney magical transport   any concerns   thanks


----------



## hhockman

I hope I'm replying in the right place. Somehow this is my first time here, even though I've been to Disney a ton (live outside Tampa, grew up on the Florida Panhandle, went to college at UF), and I've heard a lot of good things about these boards.

This year we didn't have passes, though, so we went for a day in January and haven't been since. I actually worked in reservations last year from the end of September to the end of December (My last day was about 2 days after I got my "real" ID card), so we went last November and December too.

Our next trip is in December to the Christmas party, but that will probably only be a 2-day thing. The one I'm REALLY excited about is for my son's 4th birthday in March. We're staying for probably 5 days (which I haven't done since I started college over 11 years ago), and he is going to have such a great time. Hopefully my younger son, who will be almost 10 months by then we enjoy it too.

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## i am woowoo

look me up on vmkfansite.com!


----------



## Sara-Sara

Hi. I am new to the dis boards.  I was pointed here by a friend on VMK.  And I also need to see what my sig looks like and can't figure out how to do that without making a post.    LOL


----------



## DisneylandForever

Hey everybody. I am a newbie here too. I primarily post on another board, but will pop in here from time to time I'm sure. I found this board through a link on carouselofprogress.com. Looks like there a lot of fun people in here. Hope I make some new internet buddies!


----------



## MiniMe

Welcome!  

I wanted to reintroduce myself.  I haven't been around in a while...I think since August!!!  So, I wanted to say hello again.  This is a great community


----------



## pat_naughty05

Looks like I'm the newbie.  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## wecroozin

Hey all! Just found this board and had to join. Looks like a lot of fun. Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Abba98

aw: Hi,glad you're aboard.Hope you'll do lots of posting here ,too!Have a super Sunday,
from Nova Scotia!


----------



## disney_me

Hello to all!! I am new to your DIS board. The Parks family will be spending our 3rd trip to Disney Dec. 21,  2005. This will be our first time there for Christmas. We have already planed our 4th trip for Thanksgiving 2006. I would like to here from anyone with great tips on how to send Christmas in Disney. I have a 9 yr old daughter who has never had Christmas away from home


----------



## John Thomas

Hey all. New here, just checking to see if this posting thing works.


----------



## Bambismama

Hi!  I've been lurking here forever but I thought I'd take the leap and actually start posting!  Now I'll feel less like a creepy stalker.


----------



## mdmchale

Hello Out There,
  Please bear with me, I've never used a chat device before. Does anyone know about WDW during early January? Are any Christmas decorations still up ?  Are any Christmas programs still going on? Will many attractions be closed. Trying to talk to someone at a resort has been useless. My family and I have only been there in the summer and we are hoping to make a winter trip, any ideas?


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi all! I just joined yesterday, and this place looks like it's a lot of fun!!! 
See you all around!


----------



## Sheba

I just joined too! Looks like fun!


----------



## CommunicoreGuy

Hi. I thought I'd join up instead of just reading posts.  It took a while for me to think of a name though.


----------



## Polkaspot

Joined a little while ago, but haven't posted yet!!(just lurked and read a ton of posts) Love The Dis!!


----------



## Roxxi Rachi

xxx

Hi everyone im Rachi

Im 11 and am so excited about going to disney land florida in february anybody want to talk to me! Im on now!

Luv Rachi x     ug:    aw:


----------



## Roxxi Rachi

:   
HI GOIN FLORIDA IN FEB ANY1 WANNA GIV ME ANY TIPS FANX RACHI


----------



## WaltDisney

Hello,webmaster Pete I'm A Huge Disney Fan I Just Want To Know How Do I Get To Chatrooms To Talk To Other Fans.hhhhhhheeelp Pllleasssssse


----------



## DisneyGuide

Newbie here too.


----------



## Unregistered

hi .. whats this all about


----------



## TinyFairy

Hi all!  I'm new to this forum, but am a member of the "other" VMK forum.    I've been a lurker here for a few weeks and finally decided to register.  I'm impressed with how much information is available! See you all around here, Disney (someday) and in VMK.


----------



## lellerma

Hi, I'm new to this board. I hope to meet some new members!

lellerma


----------



## MJJMaGiC

Hiya peeps! 

I'm a little newbie!  I can't think of a good intro apart from my name is Toni! 

C ya!

 <- how cool!


----------



## cindyding0412

Here I am coming !  

Happying!

What followed is About myself,you can see it!


----------



## shorteeshortee_521

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


 hi I am a person that goes on vmk my friend said that I can get the code by signing up to the dis board and get the code to the new space mountain room?? she said someone gave it to her


----------



## AngelicButterfly

I'm new here, first day.  I've been addicted to WDW since my first trip there in Oct.  We're going back in Jan 07.  I hope I post this correctly.


----------



## urabgirl2002

scrump said:
			
		

> Hello, this is my first post.  so much information!!!


 i   am   new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlowersChild

I am new also and I was very happy about joining this place. But some of the people here have been rude to me and where making fun of me


----------



## ntink

Hi I am new here, I discovered the board when planning my Disney trip at the end of August.  I will try to post a trip report.  The budget board has been great in helping me save $ and find deals.


----------



## AceCuteCutie

shorteeshortee_521 said:
			
		

> hi I am a person that goes on vmk my friend said that I can get the code by signing up to the dis board and get the code to the new space mountain room?? she said someone gave it to her


i was told i could get the room to with a code! (for signing up) is that true?   ug:       

I also saw that i can put pictures under my name.. How do you dot that?


----------



## AceCuteCutie

AceCuteCutie said:
			
		

> i was told i could get the room to with a code! (for signing up) is that true?   ug:
> 
> I also saw that i can put pictures under my name.. How do you dot that?


I hope you can help me aw:


----------



## DutchsMommy

AceCuteCutie said:
			
		

> I hope you can help me aw:




I don't know about the VMK code - I can't even get my guy to walk around that place (but I am computer game illiterate LOL) but as to the pictures in the signature - if you go to the Technical Support board there is a FAQ at the top which outlines how to get the pics in the sig line and the guidelines etc.  Have fun!


----------



## postighone

New to discussion boards. How do I post a question?

Trying to line up character dinners and was thinking about the Princess Storybook (at Norway Epcot). Problem is the limited info I could find about the menu for this dinner leaves alot to be desired for my wife and kids. Any idea how I can find out what the menu is?

Thanks


----------



## urabgirl15

i      love    disneyland    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## urabgirl15

thank   youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urabgirl15

postighone said:
			
		

> New to discussion boards. How do I post a question?
> 
> Trying to line up character dinners and was thinking about the Princess Storybook (at Norway Epcot). Problem is the limited info I could find about the menu for this dinner leaves alot to be desired for my wife and kids. Any idea how I can find out what the menu is?
> 
> Thanks


 no   it   is    a   buffay


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I have a question, how are moderators picked?


----------



## PuffPuff

Hi PPl


----------



## Beeta

Your going to really like it here   because you get to make friends from diffrent states and country's please dont sware because im not alowed to hear swareing thank you any ways just smile and be happy  

    P.S. act cool thats my advice


----------



## davidmjh

hello everyone my names david hodges and im a big disney fan   i thought id join this forum to talk about disney and my favourite characters from disney. micky mouse is my favourite at the moment


----------



## postighone

Thanks. I know it is a buffet. Any idea what the buffet menu is?


----------



## LEO_Magic

I'm new here  just wanted to drop in say HI!


----------



## RedMagicStar

Thank you for the welcome note.  That was very nice


----------



## LadyShalott

I'm new too. I just joined the disney forums. I was looking for a place to find information about upcoming or new things going on in the parks. And here certainly looks like the place to be.  I've gone to Disney World for Christmas for the last 6 years and am going back again in 3 weeks.


----------



## CrystalPalace

Hello Everyone.  Wow!  I finally made it here.  I am Ladyvader on VMK, and so many of you have told me to get to the DisBoards, and finally I'm here.  As some of you know I work here at WDW, so if you need any information at all feel free to leave me a message and I will do my best to get the answers for you.  Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## disneyfan6301

Hey Guys!  I am new here, too.  I have been reading for a while, and decided to join. Been to WDW bunches of times; like everyone else we just can't get enough!!  Actually, we are leaving this Saturday going down.  Absolutely cannot wait.  First words out of my 9 year old DS's mouth every morning are "3 more days!"   Definietly have the countdown going!!


----------



## niki69

Hi, I'm new to this board. I'm sure glad I found you. I have a question about staying in a cheap but clean hotel. We are a family of 5 and we are planning of staying for 13 days.We are not looking for a fancy hotel just clean and a microwave and refrigerator. I looked into several like the  COMFORT INN MAINGATE WEST,ROYAL CELEBRATION ON LAKE CECILE, COMFORT INN LBVCould anybody help me out which one I should choose? Thanks


----------



## princesslillylovely

hi im kinda new so plz give me tips 
thz a lot


----------



## sunnyiscute

Welcome to dis boards!   if you dont  know what dis boards is about, then its about disney and a little about vmk   but its NOT a place for beeing mean.like


----------



## sunnyiscute

Dis boards IS a place for beeing nice and friendly.like  and when people  you do a   and tell a joke like  and they will  .


----------



## sunnyiscute

dis boardss is for NOT lieing and beeing  and  and a  and nice.


----------



## AUBURNFAN1

Hi, I just wanted to say hi.  I just registered but I have been "looking" for a while.  We are headed to Disneyworld March 19th for 7 days.  I have gotten a lot of great advice from here.
Thanks


----------



## Beeta

welcome to the dis  you might really like it here    because you get to talk to different people all over the world  the most important thing to do is to be cool on the disboards  .


----------



## princesslillylovely

thx for your help sunny !!


----------



## Swiss Rolls

Hello everyone!


----------



## cannp123165

Welcome to the Disboards, I am sure you will have lots of fun here. )))).


----------



## metsfan11

welcome! i love this website so much and im sure that u will too!


----------



## sstarr

Hi, I am a new member and very excited to find this sight.  My husband and I just presented our three children a trip to WDW as part of their Christmas present.  They are 5,7 and 12 and could not have been happier.  We are going in Feb. and will be celebrating our daughter's 8th birthday.  I am glad to see so much info.


----------



## brandy05

Hi there..........i just registered on here.......looks like i'll get lots of great advice from you all.......my family and i are going to disney march 1, 2006 for 10 days........this will be our second trip..........went march 2005 for 9 days........loved every minute of it.........can't wait to go again


----------



## ezmark

Hi 
Newbie as well to the DIS boards but hubby and I travelled to WDW twice in 2005.


----------



## ezmark

Hi 
Newbie as well to the DIS boards but hubby and I travelled to WDW twice in 2005.


----------



## HeidiJamieAlex

aw: Since finding this forum for the first time today,I'm hooked...who needs friday night t.v??? 

aw: It will make planning for the next visit alot easier.....plenty of good information posted.

aw: Having probs though adding a pic on this posting...too many pixels I think.


----------



## fadaknet

Hi I'm Majid
new member


----------



## Budahman

Yes, I too am a Newbie to these boards. I must warn you all though. You're gonna be seeing alot of me here.!

This is gonna be GREAT.!


----------



## poyb5230

Hi, I'm new here.  Just joined a couple of days ago.  This site has been a huge help in planning my trip to WDW on March 3rd through the 10th.  It's my first time in about 15 years and my husband's first time ever.  Looking forward to more great information.


----------



## snowbird gal

poyb5230 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here.  Just joined a couple of days ago.  This site has been a huge help in planning my trip to WDW on March 3rd through the 10th.  It's my first time in about 15 years and my husband's first time ever.  Looking forward to more great information.





Hi there....where abouts are you staying at WDW? my family are at the ASMU fr march 1 - 10.....this is our second trip down, we loved it last year decided to go again this year


----------



## princess fan

Hello, I am new to this site...just joined today!  Our trip to Disney begins May 10th and we are trying to decide whether or not to take the Dining package or not.....help!

Princess Fan


----------



## poyb5230

snowbird gal said:
			
		

> Hi there....where abouts are you staying at WDW? my family are at the ASMU fr march 1 - 10.....this is our second trip down, we loved it last year decided to go again this year





We are staying at AKL.  I cannot wait.


----------



## wwithers

Hi all!

I thought I would reintroduce myself.  I joined in February of 2004, but dropped off the boards about a year ago.  I have recently started posting again and thought this might be one of the places to start.

I've been to WDW too many times to count, starting in 1978.  I haven't gotten back since 2004 but have partially fed my Disney need with lots of trips to DL. (4 times in the last 6 months).

Anyway, you will be seeing me around a bit more on and off.


----------



## njjpm

Thank you for the welcome. This is my first time using the message board so bear with me. My husband, 7year old, and myself are planning our first disney world trip starting 4/13/06 to 4/20/06, 6 nights and 7 days (the dates are flexible on the return side). I have the following questions:  1.What would be a good moderate or deluxe resort for a 7 year old girl. 2. Can we get character dining? 3. How is the port orleans? 4. I have heard great things about the Polynesian? 5. Where is the best place to book the cheapest tickets round trip departing New Jersey?. 6. Are discount dining vouchers still available? 7. What are the AAA discounts?

Thanks 
NJJPM


----------



## princess fan

Hi,

We are staying at the POR, I have never been there before but it looks like a nice resort!

M


----------



## ourhappyplace

Hi!  This is our first time using the DIS and we are SO confused by all of the initials and different language used here!  We feel so out of it!  Please help us and clue us in to what all of the initials mean!!! HELP!


----------



## wwithers

ourhappyplace said:
			
		

> Hi!  This is our first time using the DIS and we are SO confused by all of the initials and different language used here!  We feel so out of it!  Please help us and clue us in to what all of the initials mean!!! HELP!




This should help:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## ourhappyplace

What does "ADR" mean? I see it a lot and it's not on the REALLY helpful abbreviations chart that you sent me.

THANKS SO MUCH for that link!


----------



## CUPCAKECUPECAKE

Hi i am new here on DIS boards can somebody give me somebody tell me about the dis boards?


----------



## DisneyVixen

Hi everyone! I'm new to DisBoards! My best friend recommended I come on over and check it out and so far I think it's great! 

Also, *ourhappyplace*, ADR stands for Advanced Dinner Reservations. Hope that helps.


----------



## Just_Me_06

How do you start a theard ?!?! Oh and hi  im new too   But i post alot


----------



## ourhappyplace

Thanks so much!  This chat board is SO helpful!!!


----------



## DisneyVixen

You're welcome Glad I could help


----------



## dizdame55

Hi everyone, this is my first post here on Disboards, I'm a long time Disney fan, with many trips to Disneyland under my belt, but I'm just starting to look at planning our first ever trip to WDW for 2007 (Yeah I know I'm starting early LOL) and a friend recommended these boards so here I am


----------



## asia_catdog_blue

Hey there. I'm a new member of the forums and I just register myself.


----------



## twinkletoesmom

Thanks for all the cool info!!!!


----------



## riagraz1964

Hi

Just found this board!  Thanks for all the great tips!  We can wait to go to Disney World!


----------



## Cashcow

Just registered myself -- How many posts before I can share photos?


----------



## Go4WDW

Hi, I just introduce myself to this board and I was wondering how I can get an avatar under my user name ?

Thanks 
Chantal


----------



## twoprincesses

i love this place. Welcome everyone!


----------



## twoprincesses

Go4WDW said:
			
		

> Hi, I just introduce myself to this board and I was wondering how I can get an avatar under my user name ?
> 
> Thanks
> Chantal



Hi... Go to 'User PC' on the upper left corner and you should be able to figure it out from there


----------



## Just_Me_06

Welcome Y'all !


----------



## Go4WDW

Thank you twoprincesses !  

You make my day !


----------



## JessKaufman

Wow, me too.  We are only going for 3 days during 2nd week of Feb, but also want to stay at Wilderness Lodge, so any information is greatly appreciated.  Maybe we will meet!


----------



## CL_Mackegirl

Is there a VMK section here?


----------



## Cakee

Yes there is, it's under 'Just for Fun'
I'm quite new here too

Cakee


----------



## KayW

I am very excited to be a part of this board.  We are leaving for our first family trip to Disney in Feb.

~Kerrie


----------



## sunshinefinlay

Hi everyone - just found this forum and think it is brillliant.  I can't wait for my next trip to Florida and this will help a lot


----------



## Rock'n'RollerCoaster

i love Disney!!!! I miss ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter


----------



## Craigglad

Hi to all!!! 

Just got back, had a magical time as usual.


----------



## bobbidiboo

Welcome Go4WDW,
I see you have your avatar Great  
Brenda


----------



## zwalkers

Christmas stuff and Ace of Spades carpet for trade


----------



## zwalkers

I can't wait till the everest ride tracks come out can you?


----------



## bobbidiboo

Welcome sunshinefinlay  

I found this site a few years ago and find it to be the first place I go to when making trip plans, although I don't visit as often as some  it is a very informational place to be. Have fun making plans and meeting new friends!


----------



## sunshinefinlay

bobbidiboo said:
			
		

> Welcome sunshinefinlay
> 
> I found this site a few years ago and find it to be the first place I go to when making trip plans, although I don't visit as often as some  it is a very informational place to be. Have fun making plans and meeting new friends!



Thanks Bobbidiboo.  It seems to be great forum and resource, but it is always difficult when you find somewhere like this for the first time to know where to start!  I am finding it very helpful though just trying to read through the sections.  We are nect going to Florida in May and are really looking forward to it


----------



## DBROOKSINDY

I Just Joined Yesterday And Sent My First Post Question. How Do I Find My Post So I Can See If Anyone Has Helped Me Out With A Reply. CONFUSED NEWBIE.... 
Thanks For Your Help.. Dave


----------



## bobbidiboo

Welcome Dave  

You will have to go to the forum where you asked your Question ie: Welcome To DIS or Resorts etc.  than check the threads page to look for the day and time you posted it, go from there. If you can't remember go to search to look for the info you asked about, it will search for all but it should bring up your post too. Happy Planning


----------



## Polyfor30th

I've been hiding amongst the topiaries for quite some time now, and just made the snap decision to finally join this wonderful group of fellow Disney enthusiasts.  I look forward to actively participating instead of just absorbing it all.  Take care!
 
-K-


----------



## Horizons4ever

Hello Polyfor30th.  I'm a newbie too!

This is even my first post.  I was a lurker for a looong time as well.  Here's to contributing to this great community.

Horizons4ever


----------



## eve11ne

hi,
i'm newbie here...
i found this site from other board and i'm looking for some info for my first disney trip...


----------



## BuffaloTerrorTower

Hi.
    I am unsure why when i go to other threads, specifically Trip Reports, and I'm logged in, I can't reply, post, anything.....
    I get a generic message saying thatthe admin may have disabled this...but no explanation why.
     I've been good, really I have.
      Can someone help me understand why I can't write?
       Thanks.


----------



## VictoriaM

Hi, I just got back from Disney World.  I lurked for a while before I went and I have never posted....YET  There was so much helpfil info that I used from these boards when I went....THANKS.  I will be posting now too, As I plan our next trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruisefanva

Thanks for the nice welcome! I found this board doing searches on cruises. I also love Disney, so this looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## kimwo

Hello everyone ,new here thought i'd pop in and say hello 

Kim


----------



## MaeB

Hey all!

Just wanted to say hi!  A bit about me....I'm almost 23, from Ontario, just graduated from University.  I've been to Magic Kingdom twice and to Epcot and MGM once.  I'm going to Magic Kingdom and Epcot in May and _cannot_ wait.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Polyfor30th

Horizons4ever said:
			
		

> Hello Polyfor30th.  I'm a newbie too!
> Horizons4ever



Thanks for the hello, Horizons!  Looking forward to reading some of your posts


----------



## mom2isaac&ella

I'm new to this & was wondering what it means when someone posts with only "bump"?  This is a great site - My trip is 5 1/2 months away & this is helping pass the time!


----------



## torismom

kimwo said:
			
		

> Hello everyone ,new here thought i'd pop in and say hello
> 
> Kim




Hi, Kim,

Glad you found the disboards!!

Hope you and Paul are doing well!!


----------



## kimwo

Hi Jennifer,
Yes we are both fine infact we are out 19th April - 4th May any chance of us getting together ?

Kim


----------



## the Fidge

*HI all, I wanted to take a moment and thank you all for such wonderful information!  I visited Disney the first time in 1972 when I was a child ,several times as a single grownup (hate that word grownup heheheh) and the magic that my son has seen there fills my heart with joy.  He is a big boy now you know,  he is going to be 10 and he felt much presssure at school to go to Universal as that isn't a baby park!  To my joy,  my son said no Mom I want to go to Disney World!  For the first time we will be staying on site at the POFQ as mom here is a big fan of all things Cajun!

I did not think we would be able to afford it as I am still paying off Christmas!!!  God has been very good to me and my family and we are so excited to go now!  I have wonderful ideas I picked up some books DH doesn't read but loves all things with cement!  SO thanks to all of you we all have some thing fun to widdle the days with, got the book on the construction for DH and Hidden Mickeys what a hoot for DS and me I got the passporter.  

I have been able to get my luggage off the suggestions on the budget board so exciting this girl loves to save a $ and be fashionable doing it too!!!  I was able to order my son a  Birthday cake in advance from the restaurant link and feel very good in my choices as DH is Grumpy if food is not perfect!  DS following in DH footsteps too!  I learned about the babysitting and being that Grumpy is always looking for one on one time I thought it would be perfect!  Got that info off the family thread!  

I had a serious injury (got tired of wating for hubby to clean guttters and fell off the roof) and feared I would never be able to walk again let alone walk around Disney!  I gained a ton of weight while I was laid up after the fall.  Twinkess don't melt while you sleep and had several surgeries that left me on my back and off my feet.  I am finally up and moving again and see some of you folks are working on that same weight struggle which is a real blessing to hear!  I am not sure how to find where or if they have a thread for the weight loss chat but you all have been so helpful and inspiring!  

On my dreary days it is such a pick me up to come and learn more little tid bits!  I have been rewarding my son with Disney Dollars for his grades or achievments it is so much fun to do too!  I was wowed by this whole pin thing too and purchased some at my local Disney store!

Thank you for keeping me going on my dreary days and being a part of making my families vacation as magical as I can make it!  Thanks too on the those light up necklaces, going to bring a box with me!  

Thank you gain for keeping me motivated!

Brigitte*


----------



## juliebaby76

I found the other day that some nights you have a chat room.  Well I must of had a brain fart or something cause now I have no idea where the chat room is HELPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## ShaTer33

New to DIS and so far am loving it.


----------



## Azure

*Welcome from the bottom of my heart!*


----------



## Mikeymouse0

Thanx to everyone on the DISboards for welcoming me and so many others to this wonderfull forum! I am a little confused with the format and i find that this is a HUGE community and it is very confusing but i know you guys are great people, and you guys make this forum so enjoyable. I dont know much of the rules, from what i have heard they are quite strict rules, but if you have any problems with my posts go ahead and email me, well i know have learned a new rule, you cant show your email address yet, I dont understand why but i suppose ill have to get around this so sorry.


----------



## huey578

How do I post a photo in my signature line??? I tried clicking on photo link but get some kind of script box.


----------



## disneyfan2006

Hello everybody!  I am official, now I can post!  I have loved reading your posts since I found this site a few months ago!  Thanks for all the great information!  I love it!  I am so excited!

29 days until Disney!


----------



## Fifinella

Hello! I'm posting here so I don't waste bandwidth by starting a new thread for a dumb question...

In which forum should I ask questions about the Adventurers' Club at Pleasure Island? I'm just not sure--Restaurants? Attractions? Some other forum?

Thanks to everyone for the enormous amount of great information here--I'm a WDW newbie and it's _really_ helping me prepare for the upcoming trip


----------



## pixidust princess

I'm another NEW member to the forums.  I have been reading the forums for about a week now and have become official so I can post.  My family(DS6, DS3, husband, myself, my mother, my brother, and my sister-in-law) will be traveling to disney world July 15-22.  We have already made our arrangements at the AKL and I am sooooo excited for our first family trip to disney.  I look forwarding to reading and posting on this Wonderful site!


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

Fifinella said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm posting here so I don't waste bandwidth by starting a new thread for a dumb question...
> 
> In which forum should I ask questions about the Adventurers' Club at Pleasure Island? I'm just not sure--Restaurants? Attractions? Some other forum?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the enormous amount of great information here--I'm a WDW newbie and it's _really_ helping me prepare for the upcoming trip




 Welcome!  You can post your question on the Attractions board.  Someone will be there to help answer your questions!  Have fun!


----------



## DaisyDuck_

This is my first post & I wanted to say hi to everyone.  I've loved Disney all my life, starting with Disneyland many years ago!

It's great to have a place like the DISBoards to share old experiences & make plans for new ones!


----------



## ShaTer33

DaisyDuck_ said:
			
		

> This is my first post & I wanted to say hi to everyone.  I've loved Disney all my life, starting with Disneyland many years ago!
> 
> It's great to have a place like the DISBoards to share old experiences & make plans for new ones!




 WELCOME


----------



## stand_by _plz

lol MY FIRST POST I HOPE I FIT INTO THE DIS


----------



## davidmj

hello there im looking at going out to disneyland with my family 2 adults 2 children, does anyone have any advice on where t obook it, im looking at getting an apartment near the park (florida)


----------



## Twiggy_D

Hi my first post too


----------



## Triel

Hello!!  This is my first post and I'm so excited to have found this board.  Thanks Lclark!!  My family is going to WDW for the first time Dec 2 - 6 with my DH, DD (2), DS (currently 5.5 months), my MIL, and our best friend.  We are staying at the Polynesian and I just can't wait!  I've already discovered that this board is a wealth of information for us Disney newbs and I just want to say THANK YOU!! to all of you that help us.   

~Kellye~


----------



## Mom2T&G

This is also my first time posting! I've been reading for about a month and have found so much helpful info. We are planning a trip for this May. We went last May, but only had 1 day at MK (rest of the week was at the beach). So we are looking forward to spending the whole time at Disney this year!!   

Kelly


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Hi Dis Peoples! My mom finally made me my own name!   I really do want to meet all of you!


----------



## IMN2DSNY

Hello Everyone!!!    

This is my first post.  I'm currently planning my 3rd solo trip this Sept/Oct, so I'm looking forward to many, many hours at this site scouring for the latest intel on the Most Magical Place on Earth.


----------



## dlcmh

Wow - I never knew that this HUGE forum even existed until my friend emailed me after I asked him one too many questions about planning a vacation to Disney Theme Parks.

Just wanna shout out a big HI to everyone. I'm from Malaysia and it's my dream to travel to Disneyland with my family one fine day. I guess this is the place to do more research   ?

Looking forward to actively participating and learning from all of you here


----------



## tlinus

Hi All!
I have been reading the boards for some time now and decided to go on and register so I can join the party  !!

I live in PA just outside of Philadelphia. We are huge Disney fans as well as Universal and Sea World. Our last trip to the World was in November of 2004. In '05 we wound up buying a new house and couldn't make a trip down - but I got the go ahead from the "boss" (DH) to plan a fall trip for this year (YAY!!)

Looking forward to talking with you all - this place is great!


----------



## OurMsBrooks

What does "sticky" mean?


----------



## Rooster2

Hello all.  I'm a member of quite a few forums. I've used the resources of this site very often.  I guess it was time to join in.


----------



## disneyfan2006

Welcome to the Disboards!  I am new too!  I love all the great information and tips from the people who post on here!  Enjoy!   
I leave tomorrow for Disney!!!!!!!


----------



## sam_carter_7

Hello, I've just discovered this forum, it seems very friendly.
I'm Emma, I'm French and I'm fond of Disney's theme parks and cruises !


----------



## Azure

Bonjour! Hello! Hola!

Welcome to all of you new DIS members! Explore the DIS because there is so much to read!


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## Azure

Welcome!


----------



## tolookaa5

I know this has probably been asked before, but I could not find it.  Could someone please help me to add a ticker?  
Thank you.  I feel silly not knowing how.


----------



## Azure

Welcome everyone!


----------



## thewishfire

Hello Everyone!   

I'm new here and just thought I'd introduce myself. My name's Amanda, I'm 19 years old, and will be going on my 6th Disney family trip this fall. I stumbled onto this forum a few days ago when our vacation was booked, and fell in love! I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## DaisyDuck_

thewishfire said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and just thought I'd introduce myself. My name's Amanda, I'm 19 years old, and will be going on my 6th Disney family trip this fall. I stumbled onto this forum a few days ago when our vacation was booked, and fell in love! I look forward to getting to know all of you!



Welcome, Amanda!    I've made several trips with my family through the years and am addicted to Disney, especially WDW.   

Have fun!


----------



## Wonderfulnorman

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


i am new around here and i have lots of questions. how do ppl get to there avatar becausse i have no clue were to make your avatar and some look like this    or   or


----------



## proudmomof4

Hi! I'm new here too, this is the very first time I have ever joined in on any on-line groups but there is so much good info here and I think I am hooked.


----------



## Universal_Studios

i am a newbe too


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome to all new members! I'm sure that you'll love this site.


----------



## MJC

I just discovered this wonderful site! Can't wait to participate.


----------



## Disney Family 5

This is my first post! I am so excited to be here!!! I am still trying to figure all this out. Where do I go to get all the cute little pix,etc?  

I have already listed several tips/hints for our next trip!


----------



## jenji124

just wanted to say Hi! 

I have learned so much for our trip in June


----------



## Sippora

Hi!  This is my first post!  Thanks to all for the wealth of informaiton on this board!  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Just wanted to say How happy I am to have learned about Disboards. I have learned quite a bit from the site for my upcoming trip. 18 days and counting till my first ever trip to wdw 

  Disboards is Great and a big Disney family


----------



## disneyworldfan5

I am a newbie to the DIS boards; is anyone willing to take pity on me and  answer this:

Where do I post an intro--if that's allowed? Or do I just pick a topic that interests me and jump right in?  What worked best for all of you when you were new?

Thanks!


----------



## ToontownPrincess

I just wanted to introduce myself. I just stumbled onto this website and after reading alot of posts decided that it was a place I'd enjoy being a part of. I want to start off telling a little about myself. I worked at Walt Disney World for 5 months and would have worked there longer but I fell in love with a College Program Student. He lives in North Carolina and when it was time for him to return, I came with him. I worked in Toontown attractions and it was my favorite job in the world. I go back atleast once a year to visit my family and rekindle the spark between me and my hunny. I look forward to spending time talking to many of you.


----------



## dismom301930

This is my first post!  I am so glad I found this site while I am planning for our next trip to Disney.  I have found so many great tips!


----------



## MikeS.

Just wanted to say to all of you. I'm Mike and I'm a Disneyaholic. I'm now 49 years old and live with my wife of 30 years and our 4.9 yr old g'daughter Ava the terriblein in Far Eastern WVa.

I spent my first 41 years in Fresno, Ca., and averaged 2 trips a years to D'land. We just made our 1st trip to WDW on 03/20/06 and loved it. So much so that we bought into DVC @ 160 points. On the drive back to WVa. we stopped at HH for the night and I really fell in love.

I'm now planning a Disney cruise for 04/15/07 and plan on taking along our next door friends.

Best to all.


----------



## Pooh fan 73

Hi!   Everyone.   My name is Stacey and I am new to the DIS boards.  My husband and I love Disney.  In fact we are getting ready to plann our next trip to Disney for next year.  We will stay on site.  We love staying on Disney property.  Last year we stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge and we *loved*
it.  The AkL  is such a pretty resort.  Anyway I just wanted to say Hello!

 Stacey


----------



## AussieAngel

Hi everybody!! This is me right now...   ... because it's very exciting to find so many people as excited about Disney as I am!

And I've never even been! Just over four months to go until I arrive now, so I can't wait to learn lots more about it from this site.


----------



## tassiekathy

First time here too!
I'm a 41 year old married woman with two kids aged 8 and 5.We live in Queensland Australia. I have been to Disneyland twice, but my family has never been. we are planning a year long trip to the US, and are planning to stay at Anaheim for two weeks. The last time I went to Disneyland was wayyy back in 1992 and before that was in 1988. I lok forward to getting to know you guys better


----------



## j-ariel

Hi, I'm Jill from Plymouth, MA, I am brand new and cant wait to have the cute icons and learn alot from everyone. I am a huge Disney fanatic, I go to Florida 3-4 times a year my next trip is June 8-18 at the Grand FLoridian. A Cast member at the disney store told me about this site and I am loving it already. This is great.


----------



## wdwmomma

Hey Everyone! I am new as well, I have poked around a bit and have had all of my questions replied to! This is the best website!! Thanks to everyone for being so friendly! My husband and I went to Disney for the first time in Feb '06, we leave again May 21, 2006. Does anybody know how I can get a countdown clock or a glittery signature! They are awesome!


----------



## jrasmom

Hi!

A friend who frequents this board AND Disney World sent me here. SHe thought I could find all the information, tips, and answers I need to plan our first (and most likely ONLY) trip to Disney.

We're considering a trip this fall or next, can't decide yet.

We've got 3 kids who range in age from 2-9, the older two want to come to Disnsey now!


----------



## j-ariel

Hi, I've been learning the ropes but can someone tell me how to get a countdown clock and a picture by my name and where do I find the choices. I love this site!!!! It keeps me off ebay too.  


34 more days for me!!!hooray, Grand Floridian here I come....


----------



## The Artist

Hi y'all


----------



## swoosie34

Just wanted to say hello to finally me registering to the boards.Ive been to WDW 14 times, Disneyland once and Disney on Ice twice!!!  Cant wait for the next two Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## QTpieIm

Hey i have signed up for this awhile ago but i just started working with it. I hope to be to get to know ppl and see who is going to be on the Mediterranean Cruise for year 2007 11 night cruise leaving the 7th.


----------



## MickeyMail

Greetings from a new member who is elated with the finding of this very informative site.  

From a DIS Addict ...
MickeyMail


----------



## MickeyVader

This is my first post, but I have been reading the boards for a while now.  My wife and I will be going mid July and will be staying at the WL.  Thanks for all of the informative posts!!


----------



## ayknkn

Please tell me about the site


----------



## ayknkn

I like Disney  
So I want to discuss Disney with you  
I have gone to Tokyo Disneyland  
Some time, I want to go to America's Disneland


----------



## ayknkn

Espacially, I like TOY STORY


----------



## michelleiada

Hello to all you Disney Fans.  I am a new member and I'm planning a family trip to Disney World for May 2007.  We were last there in May 2001 and stayed off in Kissimee at the Holiday Villas.  This will be my fourth vacation and we have never stayed at a Disney Resort.  My husband is not too keen on spending so much money but I really want to splurge   /  I started looking at the moderate resorts and when I looked at the sleeping accomodations I was suprised to see two double beds.  We have two children, ages 12 and 11.  I called the resorts and was told I would have to go "deluxe" to get two queen size beds.  My husband is 6' 1" and 245 lbs and we sleep in a King at home.  We could never survive 7 nights in a double bed.  I like the Contemporary for it's location but don't want to spend $329/night.  I am leaning towards the Swan/Dolphin because I am a nurse and may be able to get special rate $179/nt.  Also, rooms are larger than Disney owned resort rooms and beds are queen/comfy!  I really don't want to spend more than $199/night, expecially if we are not in the rooms all that much...but I do wan't to be comfortable sleeping.    Some family members may be coming on this vacation too...parents, sister and brothers families.  I may also consider the Hilton on Hotel Plaza Blvd.    I understand they still offer the xtra "magic hours" and transportation to parks.  Any advise anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated.  I have one year to plan the perfect Disney vacation and I want to do it right!!


----------



## mushroom

hi everybody! This is my 1st post, and I hope there will b many more followed to this one!! I think am gonna njoy...


----------



## Pixie-Dust Patty

I had heard about this site and finally decided to give it a try.
Looks great and very informative.


----------



## disneevillian

Hi ya'll.  Long-time reader who finally decided to join up and post something. I love Disney and have several other family members that do also.  I've been so many times since I was a small child I think I've lost count   

Anyway,  the main things about me to know are I'm 25, single, I love disney (duh!), and Maleficent is my all time favorite 

Molly T
(who has 7 days and 3 hours until her next trip begins...)


----------



## michael schreiber

i am new because i finaly siend up.


----------



## AladdinJay

Hi, DIS!!

I JUST signed up, but have lurked for a long time.  My name is Jake, and today is my birthday -- I just turned 21!!  Anyway, I JUST finished my junior year of college.  Only one more year to go!!

I am hoping to do the Disney College Program, but my school offered me no credit for it.  So, I have to finish my schooling first before I can apply.  I plan to graduate in May 2007, then go to Disney College Progam that fall, return in January and then find a real job!      It's going to be so hard getting through my last year knowing that Disney (hopefully) awaits!!

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi to everybody and that I hope I make new friends here!!  I have grown up with Disney my entire life, watching the films, and so on.  I have only been to WDW 4 times (3 of which were in the past 4 years), but considering it's ENTIRELY up to my parents when we go, that's not too bad!!      There's just something about Disney that means so much to me.  Anytime I think about WDW I get this great feeling inside like I can't be any happier!  So I know I will belong here!

Anytime you want to talk, feel free to shoot me a message!


----------



## cjrciadt

Hello I'm also 21, and started working at MSE Merch in March. I've come to WDW since 1991, and have many friends and family working at the resort. I've lived in the Central FL since late 94', and visited the parks more time than I can count.


----------



## GOOFYsince71

Its great that you are finally working there!Have you always wanted to?My dream has always been to work at one of the resorts,but I am told it isn't easy to get a job there!Any advice??


----------



## GOOFYsince71

michelleiada said:
			
		

> Hello to all you Disney Fans.  I am a new member and I'm planning a family trip to Disney World for May 2007.  We were last there in May 2001 and stayed off in Kissimee at the Holiday Villas.  This will be my fourth vacation and we have never stayed at a Disney Resort.  My husband is not too keen on spending so much money but I really want to splurge   /  I started looking at the moderate resorts and when I looked at the sleeping accomodations I was suprised to see two double beds.  We have two children, ages 12 and 11.  I called the resorts and was told I would have to go "deluxe" to get two queen size beds.  My husband is 6' 1" and 245 lbs and we sleep in a King at home.  We could never survive 7 nights in a double bed.  I like the Contemporary for it's location but don't want to spend $329/night.  I am leaning towards the Swan/Dolphin because I am a nurse and may be able to get special rate $179/nt.  Also, rooms are larger than Disney owned resort rooms and beds are queen/comfy!  I really don't want to spend more than $199/night, expecially if we are not in the rooms all that much...but I do wan't to be comfortable sleeping.    Some family members may be coming on this vacation too...parents, sister and brothers families.  I may also consider the Hilton on Hotel Plaza Blvd.    I understand they still offer the xtra "magic hours" and transportation to parks.  Any advise anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated.  I have one year to plan the perfect Disney vacation and I want to do it right!!


Hey michelleiada,
You must be so excited about your trip,Looks like you have a pretty good idea about where to stay.You may want to look into POR,formerly DixieLandings,,They have 2 queen beds but rolling cots available that roll under the beds..may help a little...It's one of the more peaceful,beautiful resorts around...good luck


----------



## tinanealis

hi there! just wanted to introduce myself, i suppose.   i'm tina and my husband, russ, and i are big disney fans!! we have been looking forward to our WDW trip! we're leaving arizona this friday to head to florida for a week!! we are too excited!!   i dont even know if i'll make it to friday!! anyway, i'm sure i'll be going on this site for tidbits of info before our trip. we are staying at the hilton right off of downtown disney so we'll see how that goes this time around. we're also having dinner for our one year anniversary may 27th at le cellier. if anyone has any recommendations on things we shouldn't miss or food we HAVE to try...please let me know!! thanks in advance.


----------



## cyjmhill

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Just want to let you know that I am really enjoying be a member here at the Dis!

Thanks!!!


----------



## tinkerbellwings

Hey,
 I'm new to this and I just wanted to say hi. I'm actually a new Disney cast member. I start in August. Well, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## BarTenderJohn

Hi everyone


----------



## dancegrl1093

If i want an avatar different from the ones on your site (don't get me wrong i like the avatars you have) where can I find one?


----------



## Disneynut71

Hi all, I just signed up here and it looks interesting. Any tips would be great!


----------



## dancegrl1093

to all new members!  I have a question of my own though.  where it says earning my ears, how do you change that?


----------



## dancegrl1093

Never mind I got it!​


----------



## ballardsbox

We've telephoned WDW to request the DVC video.  I've searched the web looking for negative feedback.  All I have found is complaints from the people couldn't afford MORE POINTS.  I suspect I will be among those.  I think resale may be the way to get more points. WDW is offering 150 pts for $15,550 at SSR.  Our goal is to have enough pts to spend appx 4 nights per year and sell, rent, or bank the rest and ultimately make a profit of some kind.  I need input!  I also need to know what the negatives are with DVC other than not having enough points and not being able to ever "own" your time as with other timeshares.  All input is welcome.  We spent 7 days at a home in Kissimmee in Feb.  We visited all the Kingdoms and had a fabulous time! Now we are hooked and plan to return again and again.  The last trip took three years of saving, hopefully DVC will eliminate the waiting period.  Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## ballardsbox

We've telephoned WDW to request the DVC video.  I've searched the web looking for negative feedback.  All I have found is complaints from the people couldn't afford MORE POINTS.  I suspect I will be among those.  I think resale may be the way to get more points. WDW is offering 150 pts for $15,550 at SSR.  Our goal is to have enough pts to spend appx 4 nights per year and sell, rent, or bank the rest and ultimately make a profit of some kind.  I need input!  I also need to know what the negatives are with DVC other than not having enough points and not being able to ever "own" your time as with other timeshares.  All input is welcome.  We spent 7 days at a home in Kissimmee in Feb.  We visited all the Kingdoms and had a fabulous time! Now we are hooked and plan to return again and again.  The last trip took three years of saving, hopefully DVC will eliminate the waiting period.  Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## Disneynut71

I am a DVC owner and I love it. I have 150 pts and can get a studio any week of the year at all the resorts. I am staying 9 nights at OKW and still have 9 pts left over. As a DVC member you get a discount on AP and discounts on dining and shopping. I get to use my membership until 2040 and because I plan to go to the world at least once a year it is worth it for me.

I pay around $700 a year for my dues.


----------



## kittycatlover

Ty for welcoming me I just started


----------



## kittycatlover

dancegrl1093 said:
			
		

> Never mind I got it!​



lol


----------



## kittycatlover

kittycatlover said:
			
		

> lol


----------



## JRButtercup

Just here looking around


----------



## mushroom

I am just trying to post, getting some probs abt posting...hmmmm hope it gets posted!!


----------



## Jrockmom

Just wanted to say hello to everyone!! this is my 1st post new here!


----------



## loribeth

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Lori and I live in Florida. I moved here in 2004. I'm about twenty miles away from Disney World. I've had my annual pass since Sept. of 2004. I try to get over to Disney World as much as I can.


----------



## Unregistered

safetymom said:
			
		

> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Well thx for the warm welcom


----------



## disney_for_life

this is my very first post (so I hope that I am doing it right)! I just wanted to say that I am so glad that I found this site. I can't wait to make new friends who share the same love of disney that I do.


----------



## disney_for_life

I have a question. Where is everyone getting there Disney smilies? They are so cute and I would love to my posts. PLEASE help a newbie


----------



## safetymom

Welcome to the DIS.  If you click on post reply you will have a box of smilies you can pick from.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hi there, I'm Jen and I've been lurking around the boards since just before Christmas.

We just got back from our most recent trip four weeks ago, sadly!

We are planning to get married in Florida in 2009 and I just hope the time passes really quickly


----------



## LuvOrlando

Hi there everyone,

This is my first post but I'm not new to Disney.  I've been visiting the Mouse almost every year since my honeymoon back in 1993 only missing the year I was pregnant with my son and the year my baby girl was born a premie...I made up for it doubling up 2 years so now I'm at 12 visits and its still my favorite place to be. 

I'm starting to plan our 2007 visit and can't choose whether or not to go with the cruise or switch gears and re-visit Disneyland or bite the bullet and join the Vacation club.  That's why I've joined the Dis boards, I'd like to see what folks 'in the know' think about these different choices.  

Have a magical day


----------



## almousefan

Hi everyone! I am a newbie to the disboard but not to Disney! I have been a Disney fan since my first visit way back when! I have just gotten back from Disney this week and already missing it! 

I wanted to know where do the tickers come from that I see on the posts?


----------



## 4chitlins

How do I add the countdown to my signature? My kids would like to be able to see that.


----------



## bbmema

I can't find how to post something please help


----------



## fourdrawrs

I've been lurking for awhile and thought i'd join. just want to say hi.. we will be in wdw 3rd week in aug,, can't wait haven't been there in 9 yrs!!!
  oh we will be staying at the pop.


----------



## Revulkcor

Hey, I'm new to the boards aswell. I used to have an account on here about a year or two ago, but I unfortunately forgot it.   But yea, I guess you can message me if you want. I'm not going to lurk on here like I do to many boards I've joined, I love Disney alot and am addicted to it, so this is perfect for me to join and talk with fellow Disney lovers.   I'm going to love it here. ^^

-Dakota


----------



## Prairiemom

Well this is my first post as we are planning our trip for December 2006 apparantly the week of Pop and I'm alittle worrried at how busy it maybe at WDW. Also we are planning on going to one of the Value resorts but just read lastnight that the All Star is all booked up and that the one we want to book into Pop maybe to if we don't book somethign soon


----------



## luv'sMickey

This is my first post. I'm not sure what I am doing.
Going to Disney in Aug.


----------



## Gangstarr

How many posts do I have to post before I can have a URL in my post?


----------



## toony

Hi. I read the trip reports for awhile, maybe a few weeks. But only just begun to post. This is my third post. So, i want to say "hallo" to everybody loving disney!  
toony


----------



## A GoofyTigFig

Hi to all newbies  
Hate to admit it but I have never posted to any message board before.
So if I make a few online mistakes, just let me know please.
See you around the boards


----------



## Tiggergrams1

Hi, Just want to say hi and introduce myself. My name is Barbara and I live here in florida right behind disney. I just moved here and my DH is a new CM he works for MK in fantasyland. I belong to a number of boards and I'm really excited to be a member of this one to. I love meeting people and helping them with there trips here so if you have any questions or just want to talk please let me know. I've thought about starting a support group for all of us who live here and just need some support. There's more and more moving here and believe me it's a big adjustment for people. But anyways I mostly just want to meet people who love disney like I do.


----------



## Gangstarr

Gangstarr said:
			
		

> How many posts do I have to post before I can have a URL in my post?



Anyone?  I can't find the answer anywhere.


----------



## *plastic*fantastic*

hi to all


----------



## dizydreamer

Hi My name is Kim. I am new to positng on any board and might need help from time to time. I did not know there were others like me. Disney Lovers. Hope to join in the chats and not make to many mistakes. I see a lot of abreviations..... I might from time to time ask what they meen. I have figured several of them out but I am slow about it. Any help is greatly apreciated.


----------



## disneyde

I'm not new to reading but new to posting on the boards.  Hello to all.  I've finally decided to become active because of an upcoming trip and the lime green mickey heads identifying other DIS people I thought it might be nice to come out of the shadows and be known to other DISers.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

disneyde said:
			
		

> I'm not new to reading but new to posting on the boards.  Hello to all.  I've finally decided to become active because of an upcoming trip and the lime green mickey heads identifying other DIS people I thought it might be nice to come out of the shadows and be known to other DISers.




 to *posting* on the DIS!


----------



## captain hook6

how do you post threads and make countdowns? And can i see what i actually posted with the smiley things and different fonts and stuff?


----------



## AceDolphinFun

I'm confused with this dis thing


----------



## Christabel

Hi. I'm new too. Just kinda been lurking around for a while, and this is my first post, so I thought I'd say hi. I'm a regular on the Disney Dreams forums, and I kinda lurk around on the Intercot forums too.


----------



## Tiggergrams1

Welcome Christabelle, I belong to intercot and to a few others to there alot of fun and addicting to. But you can make a lot of life long friends here and it's so much fun when you get to meet the ones you've only talk to online.


----------



## HakunaMatata23

This is my first post and I just wanted to say Hello!  I have only been to Disney once, two years ago, but I love reading the posts on here and I look forward to visiting again in the future!


----------



## *~ellagirlsmama~*

Hi Everyone!
This is my first post but I've been lurking waaayyy to much since discovering this board a couple of weeks ago. It's so nice to see I a not alone in my Disney addiction!


----------



## Tiggergrams1

Hi to all the newbies you'll really like it here, i've only been here a few days and I already feel at home here. Hakunamata I love your name that's what we call our place the hakunamata house and we have a Picture of Timon and Puma with that saying hanging right as you come in you see it. My DH just loves Pumba whenever we go to AK to see LOTLK we always have to be wart hogs. Well anyways enjoy and we'll see you around the boards.


----------



## ratdog9

Hi everyone!  I joined today................so excited!


----------



## Penee_Lane

Hey you guys.  I just joined this thing today.  Been to this site a couple times, so I figured I should just join & add my 2cents once & a while.  Quickly, I've been going to Disney World at least once a year since I was 6.  It's so bad that my family can recite a lot of the rides.  SO I guess I should fit right in here, huh?


----------



## denimore

When can I post attachments?  I have at least 20 posts.

I am anxiously waiting to share my pics with the resort thread.


----------



## jazum

I joined last year but have never really posted anything,  But I was trying to answer someones post on another thread and I couldn't.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong??  It comes back with a reply that my account might not be activated or turned off?? I'd loved to be able to give replies and ask some of my own questions, but I'm just not sure how too!  Thanks,


----------



## CAROLYNHIGH

dizydreamer said:
			
		

> Hi My name is Kim. I am new to positng on any board and might need help from time to time. I did not know there were others like me. Disney Lovers. Hope to join in the chats and not make to many mistakes. I see a lot of abreviations..... I might from time to time ask what they meen. I have figured several of them out but I am slow about it. Any help is greatly apreciated.



When your at the Home Page on the Left Click on Discussion Forums.  Then on the Left under Welcome Board click on -abbreviations.  That's how I figured them out.  Hope that helps. Take Care.


----------



## safetymom

If you look at the sticky thread at the top of this board, some useful info for newbies you will find a link that contains all the lingo for the DIS.


----------



## GISELLEROL

HI everyone i am new here and i absolutely love disney and i am taking my husband for his very first time


----------



## Wishing2BatDisney

Hi everyone.  New to posting, but I guess that is obvious.  I have been reading for months now but just decided to join in the fun.  We are taking our 3rd trip in August within a years timespan.  That's the most we've done.  I love to look on the boards for great trip tips and info.      I have never gone in the heat of August before I hope we don't melt.  Well, hello everyone!  Can't wait to "meet" you all!


----------



## kayla and alex mom

Hi everyone.  I am new here too.  I've really enjoyed reading this board to get information.  I decided to join in because I love Disney.  Wishing2BatDisney we are going to be in Disney in August too.  It will be our third trip in August.  It is hot but somehow we manage by taking breaks during the afternoon.  I'm sure that you will love it. I am looking forward to learning more on this board.


----------



## shadow_stitch

Yo Peoples! It's me, Shadow_Stitch!  I think there's trouble brewing in Disney World!   The lines for the updated Pirates ride will be horrendous! And how we all hate waiting! ... Am I ? Anyway....Glad to meet you all!   Peace out!


----------



## shadow_stitch

I'm sorta ticked about the changes made to the imagination ride. But I guess I'm a little late.  Poor Figment. The Dreamfinder has been replaced by some.......lunatic.     So when do we bring back the old parade. I'm sick of SpectroMagic. I'm glad I get to be at the Final Millionaire at MGM.   But why does it have to go?   How many of you get the tar scared out of you when the spiders come down in it's tough to be a bug? I hate that attraction. The hornet stings, the roaches on the seats, ugh! I'm so  excited for Pirates 2 on DVD!!! AAH! Oh man! My computer is getting pop ups.


----------



## shadow_stitch




----------



## shadow_stitch

How funny was cars??? AAAAHHHAAAAHHHAAA!!!!!!!   Git'r Done!!!


----------



## Mickey28

Hi, This is my first post on this board, but I am very glad to be here.
I found out about this board from someone I met on our last trip to WDW this past May. I don't remember her name, but she and her family were from Tenn. and we watched Spectromagic from the street together. She let our kids sit with her's on the sidewalk. Thanks for leading me here.


----------



## ebethka

Hi! I'm new here


----------



## shadow_stitch

Hi! Again!   So....I'm bored, so i'll now list my top five rides at disney in orlando. 5. Primeval Whirl   4. Soarin'   3. Everest  2. Test Track   1. *drumroll* Dinosaur!           WHOO! So, now, i'll pass out


----------



## shadow_stitch




----------



## DisneyBoy32

IM NEW WOO WOO IM NEW


----------



## CrazyChik

welcome to all the new people


----------



## Tinkfan52

Hey I'm new here.. (obvioulsy cause this is the 'welcome board')   Thanks eveeyone for the support!
My Vmk name is: Pinkfashionist and I've been playing Vmk since first day.. And I've been a Disney fan ever since I was born!


----------



## mandysmom

Welcome to everyone!


----------



## Russ Lightyear

Great Forum here.  Cudos to moderators  

I guess I am a true Disney Child.  Although My family actually has alittle part of the Disney Magic from Day 1.  My Great Grandfather used to own an orange grove in Anaheim.  HIs grove is long gone, however, Roger Rabbit name exists roughly where the house used to stand.  Grandpa F sold out to the family that eventually sold to Walt so the two never met.

I have been going to DL since a child.  First trip I was 18 mos. so I am told.

First trip to WDW age 7 in 1976


----------



## DA1212YL

Hi

I'm new to the disboards. i just stumbled upon it and am looking for more info to make my trip with my gf to DLR even better this time. i'm sure we miss out on a lot of stuff when our minds are set on pin trading.

-darryl


----------



## Karthur

Hi! I've been reading the DISboards for awhile now and finally decided to register. Y'all have some of the best information available on the web for trip planning!


----------



## hobbester

Karthur said:
			
		

> Hi! I've been reading the DISboards for awhile now and finally decided to register. Y'all have some of the best information available on the web for trip planning!




I feel the same way.  I'm going in October and these boards are great.


----------



## Zaem

Hello!  I am new here too.  I have been a lurker for a while but never registered.  I first went to WDW when I was 12 and was able to take my son 20 years later.  He has now been  more times then I have!  This may be our last family vacation for a while so, we are leaving in 6 days for WDW.   We will celebrate DD's 8th birthday with the Princesses.  I have spent the last week reading the boards and now I am officially a member.  I am happy to be here.


----------



## DisneyMama2H&O

After visiting these boards just before each of our trips I finally decided it was time to join.  Although my friends and family are Disney Lovers also they are by no means a junkie as I am.  I'm happy to have found these boards and I'm looking forward to being a part of this world.


----------



## disneyde

Welcome, the DIS feeds the disney addiction.  I've even got my husband seeing hidden mickey's and I don't mean just at disney.


----------



## Gail App

Hi All,

I've been a reader of the DIS boards for over 2 years (first visit Orlando in 2004) and have finally taken the plunge and registered!  

I've usually found answers to most of my questions in the forums, but as we're going to be there for HHN this time, I thought 'what the heck, I may as well join in coz I need some info.' 

This post is just to introduce myself and test the water, so to speak, having never posted anything before, I want to make sure I do it right. Is there any protocol for newbies posting on here? 

Cheers,

Gail


----------



## Ashtonky

I just registered, but have been reading DIS boards for about 5 months and used them to plan my trip at WL June 24 - July 1, 2006.  We had a group of 9 and we all had so much fun.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Moonpie

Hi!    I'm new here, but I can already tell that this message board contains a lot more information than most Disney boards.


----------



## red riding hood

I cant' seem to get enough.  How I am ever going to get laundry done if I am here ALL THE TIME?  We don't go until Feb and I could stay here until then!!!


----------



## FaithyFarrah

Hi I'm new here.


----------



## Unregistered

How do I become a user?


----------



## TinkNH

Hi!  New here..have made a few posts but figured I would post here too..so I am all official and stuff


----------



## pirateslife4me

Im New!!!


----------



## butterfly101

Im new here and I am just over whelmed with these boards.  How cool is this.  Disney is the best.


----------



## musicradio77

Hey everyone! I'm new here!


----------



## butterfly101

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## AngelicButterfly

I haven't posted in a long time.  My trip is in 6 weeks !   Whoo hooo.


----------



## I_luv_Disney

Hello All Dis Members....

I just joined today im very glad to be apart of this community. 

Well a little bit about myself. My name is Kay, I'm from NY 
*Love Disney*. Ive been WDW twice. Was never able to go when I was young. I loved every minute when I there with my husband and 3 daughters(step daughters but I still think of them as my own). Can't wait to go again but hopefully to DL.(that's if I can convince my husband to get on plane for more than 2 hrs). If not where looking into the Disney Cruise..


----------



## Dreamseeker

Hello all   
My name is Anna, and I decided it was time to start posting here after lurking for a year or so!
I used to be a Disney CM (2002-2005) and I miss working there dearly!


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome all new members to the DIS! There's lots of friendly people, so I think you all will enjoy this forum very much!


----------



## Rocket15

Hi!  I'm new here and I think these boards are great for info and to just get other peoples opinions.  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Tiffer

I am not that new, but I don't know what the envelope symbols next to the post headings mean.  I get the locked ones, but why red , some green?  I know this is a stupid post and a stupid question, but I am curious.  I can never search is is always too busy everytime I try.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Hi all!  I'm fairly new and would like to say hi!


----------



## martyshoney

I have a question that is bugging the heck out of me.  I found the abbreviations page but where does it describe the DH, DD, and so on when it is referring to kids or family members?  I have tried to figure that out and I feel like a dummy!  PLEASE help!


----------



## Heinster

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## CrystalCastle

Hi!  Brand new here!    

I'm planning my first trip to WDW in over 13 years!  I'm going December 6 - 11th. I'm so excited but so overwhelmed!!!  I'm very thankful for this board and all it's information!!!!


----------



## bethom

Hello all, decided to join up today after seeing some of you on oceangram.


----------



## Carlyiscoolio

Hello everyone! I am glad to join these boards and hope I can contribute to this constantly growing comunity ​


----------



## Elvis Bloggs

bethom said:
			
		

> Hello all, decided to join up today after seeing some of you on oceangram.


Me too - hello bethom.


----------



## Spikey

I'm here as well.......... Hi beth & Elvis


----------



## Spikey

So who's joined from MSE?


----------



## naughtynoonoo

Hiya, 

I am a newbie here from good old MSE!!!  Our wires crossed over in oceangram.  I am actually off to Disneyland paris on 28 August    with DH and DD5 & DS2 so I will have a good old look around here for info.  Nice meeting you guys and hope you have joined MSE.


----------



## Elvis Bloggs

naughtynoonoo said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> 
> I am a newbie here from good old MSE!!!  Our wires crossed over in oceangram. I am actually off to Disneyland paris on 28 August  with DH and DD5 & DS2 so I will have a good old look around here for info. Nice meeting you guys and hope you have joined MSE.


Hi naughty, get posting and get those ears.


----------



## Elvis Bloggs

Spikey said:
			
		

> I'm here as well.......... Hi beth & Elvis


Hi, Spikey.


----------



## amdisney1107

Hey,

I've finally joined officially!! I've been enjoying this site for awhile then decided to join but thats as far as it went till today. I guess I was nervous because I don't know how to do all this cool stuff (like put a picture underneath my name  ...etc) and I'm afraid no one will respond.   Silly, I know!!
Well either way, I really enjoy reading all of the neat threads but it would be real great to get involved finally too.

Annette


----------



## annabug

hi all


----------



## Morrigoon

Just popping in to say hi.


----------



## js

sorry i was just testing somehthing


----------



## js

did it work now???

sry this is her daughter  doing something for  her


----------



## daJUICE

*hi all!

first post.!*


----------



## Fantasmic!kid

*Hi! I'm new, obviously. But, I hope to become a regular visitor to this site. 

BTW, my name's Jason   *


----------



## Alexis Green

I've been veiwing the boards for some time jut haven't signed up. Well here I am now!


----------



## VaNana

Hi everyone - have been reading and enjoying and decided to jump in!  Lots to learn here!


----------



## nolacindy

Just wanted to say hey to everyone and say how helpful everyones posts are!

Counting down the days until 10-2-06 to 10-07-06 Pop Century Trip!!!


----------



## MickeyForMayor

hi im new to this board and im sure i'll like it lol


----------



## Princess Emily

Hi this is my frst message and i love this forum


----------



## disneyde

Princess Emily said:
			
		

> Hi this is my frst message and i love this forum




Welcome


----------



## disneyde

Alexis Green said:
			
		

> I've been veiwing the boards for some time jut haven't signed up. Well here I am now!




It took me a long time to post too.....welcome to the group


----------



## childhooddream39

la dee da dee da


----------



## childhooddream39

I'm now ready to plan our trip...we'll be going March 8 - 18, 2007


----------



## Nala78

Just wanted to say hello!  I've been lurking far too long!!  Thanks for all the tips and info!


----------



## masshlx

Hi. Just found this board today. I'm a big WDW and Disney fan, been to WDW about 6 times, Disneyland the same. Haven't been to WDW since '99, when I asked my future wife to marry me. We just had our 2nd kid, waiting till he's 6 to go back. For now I'll imagine while reading trip reports.

Patrick


----------



## soibn

How come I cannot post a new thread? The icon is not listed anywhere on my page. Please help?


----------



## connor_lauren

Hi    

I am new to this forum and thought i would introduce me and mine.

My name is Wesley and i am 27 and married to Helen who is 31 and we have 2 lovely children Connor who is 7 and Lauren who is 2.

We are from the UK a little sunny place called Liverpool.

We are planning our trip this coming Christmas    from December 13th, 2006 until January 6th, 2007.

I look forward to joining in on many discussions on the forum.


----------



## Mommyto2Princesses

Got our ME luggage tags last week and got our Packet over the weekend!  31 more days!!!    

I am so excited - I can't wait.  DH says I am more excited over going to WDW than the kids are.  So????


----------



## 4th timer

I'M NEW TO YOUR SITE AND JUST WANTED TO SAY , HELLO TO YOU ALL ,HAVE LOTS OF QUESTIONS TO ASK SO CAN'T WAIT TO GET POSTING THREADS.
MY NAMES SUZANNE I'M 38 ,I HAVE A DEAR SON JOHNATHON 9 DISABLED AND A DH KEVIN 32 THIS TRIP WILL BE OUR 4TH, JOHNATHONS 3RD .    HOPE TO SPEAK WITH SOME OF YOU SOON X


----------



## DisneyFairy19

I love this website.. Great way to chat with disney lovers like me


----------



## yesmylove

Hi! Everyone, new to this site but I have been reading it for a month now. I'm a mom of two grown kids, I have a hubby, 4 cats and 2 birds, and tigger is my favourite character. I hope to gain lots of info on Disneyland as my husband and I are planning a trip next year for our 25th anniversary. We have not been to Disneyland since our honeymoon and can't wait. We were originally planning to go back to WDW again ( which we have been to many times) but since this is such a special anniversary I thought it would be nice to go back to DL. And when I'm happy ,he's happy    heh, heh
I'll be thinking of lots of questions and posting soon. ( all  this forum stuff is new to me, kinda over my head, my son just rolled his eyes at me when I asked him how to do it  , I'm old, what can I say.)
Bye.
I hope this goes in the right spot.


----------



## AgiNJ

Hi I'm (fairly) new here.  Can someone please let me know how I can get those cool count down   "ruler" things?
thanks


----------



## doodlebugs

Hey everyone!  Just joined after lurking on the boards for a long long time....decided it was finally time to join in all the fun!   Have a trip planned for mid October for F&W and MNSSHP.  Can hardly wait.


----------



## ottawa_lynne

Love these boards, but I'm a little lost...is there a spot that lists all of the acronyms being bandied about?

thanks


----------



## Unregistered

Hi i just registered and have already seen how this website can greatly help us with our planning for our 1st trip to WDW! Thanks.


----------



## Along4theRide

> Love these boards, but I'm a little lost...is there a spot that lists all of the acronyms being bandied about?



I agree, I have been planning and researching our trip for the past month or two and yet still run across some things that confuse me.   Any help would greatly be appreciated.

BTW, this website seems very nice and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## MyHeroMickey

Hi, everyone!  Looks like a great board to participate in, so I just joined in the fun!


----------



## ottawa_lynne

Found the list of abbreviations! Dhuh.  thanks


----------



## krzy4disney02

I have to say, i sure am spending a LOT of time here since I discovered this site!  I just haven't gotten the navigation all figured out yet!


----------



## Revulkcor

I'm spending alot of time here aswell. I just haven't posted much, but I am reading and learning alot. ^^ I can't wait till I go to Disney this Halloween and Christmas <3   Hopefully I'll be going with my boyfriend.


----------



## Crokette

Hello   

I'm a new member, and I just wanted to say this is a very nice place to share everything about my favorite world: Disney!
I love reading so I don't post that much, but being on the DIS boards just makes me happy


----------



## Foohound

This is my fist post.  I am a disney fanatic and so is my 5 year old daughter.  I will be going back in March, and then at Christmas next year. :


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi I'm new to this board... Just thot I'd say Hi!
Dan


----------



## Foohound

I am still trying to figure everything out as well. I really loved reading this site, so I thought I would finally join in.  My husband and other family memembers with the exception of my beutiful princess loving daughter, do not share in my love   
for everything disney.  So this gives me other disney fans to talk to.

 (Self portrait)


----------



## Mountain Fan

New guy here. Great site!

I am married to a wonderful wife, have a 15 yr old daughter and have a baby boy due yesterday!

3 trips to WDW and at least 25 trips to DLR. Goin' again in December.


----------



## Janserenity

Hi everyone........I am new here.  I am so excited to find this place.  I am planning a disney vacation for March 25-March 30, 2007.  I have so many questions, and now idea where to begin.


----------



## SarahG

Hi everyone, I just registered today and wanted to say hello!  I found this site about a week ago and have been addicted to lurking ever since!  Thought it was time to officially join the masses


----------



## scooter54241

Would like to join into the DVC.  Seeking information about membership.


----------



## Captain_Jack

Hello all.. I am new to this site ( not new to WDW) Been going since 1972 and am now a AP holder.  I am now making my kids addicted to WDW 
I look forward to learn new things and help others with things I have learned in the past.  Talk to you soon...


----------



## hssaved1

Someone recommended this site to me when I said I wanted to cruise. I am part of a family of five and never thought I could afford to do it. I am told that cruises are the way to go as far as vacations so I am investigating.

Vera


----------



## MickeyCrazed

scooter54241 said:
			
		

> Would like to join into the DVC.  Seeking information about membership.



Scooter - Have you found the answers to your questions?  If not, I would be happy to help.  I will send you a PM also.


----------



## disneylandtour

Newbie, hello


----------



## SunKat

Hi everyone!  Another newbie here, although I've been lurking for a month now. I love this site. We don't have a trip to WDW planned at present (boo hoo) but the next best thing is getting on here and reading everyone's trip reports.


----------



## FinsUp!

I just joined and wanted to see if it works.


----------



## oldhag

I changed my email address and I tried to update my file but I cannot remember my username and password.  Can someone help me?  I don't want to re-register because I just became able to post pictures and we're going to WDW in 1 week and I want to post my pics.  Any suggestions how I find out my username and password - is there somewhere I can email?  HELP!HELP!!


----------



## tinkerbell1953

Hi everyone   .  I am new to the DIS boards.  My mom, aunt & I are going in 2 days to WDW     Plus we are planning a trip for Dec 08.


----------



## MomtoGKC

Hi - another newbie here.  I already posted my first question without coming here to introduce myself first - sorry!  I live in FL but haven't been to Disney since we moved here 5 1/2 years ago.  Since then I've had three kids so the time never seemed right (now they're 5, 3 and 18 mos.).  Before that I had been a bunch of times - somewhere around 15 I think.  My first trip was when I was 4.  

I decided the time is finally right for my family's first trip this year.  I'm running the 1/2 marathon which is on my daughter's 4th birthday.  Then the next day is my husband's b-day too!  We're going with another family which should be fun.  We're staying at The Beach Club Villas and booked lunch at Cinderella's Castle for my daughter's birthday.

I'm looking forward to all the good advice on here!


----------



## dizchick

Hi! This is one of my first posts on the board and I'm glad to finally be joining in!  I've been registered for a while now, but have just been reading mostly, not posting!  I did the College Program in '02 and now go back and visit when I can with my friends, family and boyfriend.  I'm very excited b/c my boyfriend and I are going back to visit at the end of October!


----------



## dinkydau

A little about me, never went to Disney until I was 50 yrs. old, it was just for kids....I thought. Well DW talked me into going in May 2003. To say I was hooked is an understatement, have been back 4 more times since then, and are planning another trip for early 2007. Just found this board, and I love it already !!!!


----------



## spotdot001

This is a test


----------



## KikiFan

Hello! I've been lurking here for a few weeks and decided to be brave and sign up! I am so excited to have found this site - we are leaving in about 8 weeks for our 6th trip but our first at Christmas. I want this to be our best trip ever- so I'm really happy for this resource.


----------



## Lovin'Dumbo

I wanted to say hello as I am a newbie.  I'm coming from another "not so friendly" discussion forum and hope to meet many new friends here who have the same addiction to Disney that I have!!

Can someone steer me in the direction of how to get a countdown timer for my upcoming trip in two weeks?  Thank you so very much!!


----------



## All Morganic

I wanted to say "hi"  

I've sorta just jumped in and started posting on the Trip Report forum without stopping by here.  So, hey!


----------



## not-too-old4fun

Hi everyone.    

Another newbie here.  Looks like I'll be hanging out around here.  It seems to be a great place and I've already found tons of info and received great advice.  We're heading to Florida in April and it's nice to have found a place to be all Disneylike till then.


----------



## Lovin'Dumbo

I'm having some blonde moments here....would someone mind PMing me that I could ask a few questions about posting that I'm too embarassed to ask here?  (for fear of being laughed out!)


----------



## mickey_obsession

Hello, I've been lurking for a couple of weeks now and I finally decided to register   

My next trip to Disneyland is coming up in about 3 weeks but since this is the first time I'll be going without my parents or little brothers (   ), I'm trying to read tips around here to experience the park in a whole new way (like... without my dad telling me I'm too old to take pictures with characters and wanting to go home at 6pm   )  

I hope to meet some nice people too! I'll see you guys around


----------



## drivencrazy

Hey there!  New to the boards, we just booked our 1st trip to WDW today!!  Can't wait!  So I will be asking lots of ?? and would love to hear what everyone thinks and any and all suggestions!


----------



## 2bearsmom

This is my first time visitng this db but am loving it so far! I just found out tonight, by accident, that my dh was going to surprise us (me, my and my 2 ds's ages 16mo and almost 5) on Christmas with a trip to WDW in Jan. I am sure I will be on this site everyday!


----------



## DLIndy

Hello. This is my first time posting here. I'm so glad I found this forum.  The information here has been so helpful in planning our upcoming trip.  Thanks to all for sharing all your experience.


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome to all the new people to the best Disney forum out there!


----------



## ArielSRL

Hey there, all. Just joined the boards. I am looking for the Mickey Pumpkin smiley that jumps up and down. I can't seem to find it. Any ideas?


----------



## IOA-Guy

Just found out about this site. Universal is way better then DIS.


----------



## Unregistered

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


I am new ppl help pls where doi sign up??


----------



## Unregistered

WebmasterPete said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Where doi sign up here??


----------



## Margaret M McKeon

Hello Dis World,
We are going to Disney on Nov 1st  to  7th 2006.  I am so excited is hard to not start packing now.  We are staying at the Carribean Beach. I have a few questions like   Can I go shoping for some snackes and fruit so we are not eating junk all the time.  This is may first time ever chating with people so I hope this is going out ok.

Thank you Margaret
               Oak Forest IL


----------



## little pixie

Newbie here signing in for the first time!

Looks like a fun site!


----------



## CaptainJacksWench

Just found this board and thought I'd try it out! Can't wait to read all of your tips and hints!


----------



## tomeads

How do I post a Question?????


----------



## tomeads

Does anyone have any input on this resort at DW?


----------



## tomeads

Aol $%^&*


----------



## betsywdw

Margaret M McKeon said:
			
		

> Hello Dis World,
> We are going to Disney on Nov 1st  to  7th 2006.  I am so excited is hard to not start packing now.  We are staying at the Carribean Beach. I have a few questions like   Can I go shoping for some snackes and fruit so we are not eating junk all the time.  This is may first time ever chating with people so I hope this is going out ok.
> 
> Thank you Margaret
> Oak Forest IL


 Welcome!  I'm so jealous you are going!  Yes, you can get healthy snacks at the CBR.  They have a nice little shop that sells fruit and snacks and of course yummy sugary stuff too!  It is located in the food court.  We actually always stop at a grocery store once we arrive in Orlando and pickup some snacks and water so that we do not have to pay some crazy amount once at the world.  If you will have a car when you are there, I would try that.  If you do not, the food court will work too!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## G.AwesomeGirl

Newbie - just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Dis.SwimGirl

Hi - I am new too.


----------



## PeterPansPixie

I am new to the board and just wanted to say HI!


----------



## betsywdw

Welcome to the Dis!!!!!!


----------



## PeterPansPixie

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## bunnylover

Hi there!!  another newbie here.  Hubby and I are going to Disneyland Paris in March and taking the children to WDW in June.  Have been to DLP in 1993, 2000,2001,2002,2003 and WDW 1999.  Whilst helping my friend get her autograph scrapbook ready (I own a scrapbooking store) I got all fired up and the excitement led to us booking our trip. DLP in March was a bonus.  When we booked through Virgin we got freee Eurostar tickets from London to Paris....what better excuse for more of Mickey?????

Great site BTW

Mandi-Lou
xx


----------



## Mad Tea Party

hi i'm a newbie as well. my name is Éilish


----------



## Cyrano

Hi and welcome to DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in


----------



## ty&brenmom

Hi,
Justed wanted to see how this posting stuff worked.  I am new to any online boards and hoping to learn all kinds of things that will help me with my first disney trip with my two sons (they will be 10 and 5).


----------



## trassita

Greetings, all!!


Brand spanking new here, giving a shout out from one Disney fan to the next!!


----------



## twinkleintc

Newbie here!   Have been lurking and learning so much just in time for our vacation next month.  Thanks to you all!


----------



## John Penn

How do I post my request?


----------



## John Penn

How do I post my request
John


----------



## John Penn

Would like to purchase 450 points @$10. a point for a grand villa for:
12/27/06 to 1/3/07
Thanks
John Penn


----------



## Motherofafae

Well Hello DIS boarders! Looks like tis is the place to state your newness and Im all over that. I've been reading a whole bunch of wonderful information on Disney and cant wait for my trip to Florida in two months! It will be my daughters first time but she is so ready. She saw the new Disney add on TV and now any time she sees the castle she says "All my dreams will come true" It is the cutest! Thanks for a top notch site and fabulous posters!


----------



## John Penn

Have a great time
John


----------



## Unregistered

Just wanted to see if what everyone thought of staying there with Kid ages 3 and 7, how was the pool?


----------



## FortWildernessCamper

new member just saying Hi!


----------



## Allena

I am new to the board! I just wanted to say HI!


----------



## myleadguitargirl

Hello, Im new to the boards.


----------



## wigglytuftuk

Hi folks,
What a fantastic place,full of Disney crazy people like myself and my family.Am really enjoying reading some of your great vacation adventures and taking in the tips.Love to you all.
regards
Jay


----------



## Mickey1122

to all the new people.


----------



## Cindirelli

Hello everyone!!
I have been a "secret admirer" of the DIS boards for about 2 months now and FINALLY....tonight I joined!!!  I am going to WDW next month over Christmas.  These boards have been absolutely instrumental in planning "our once in a lifetime family trip to WDW"!!!!     It will be Me, DH-43 DS-17 and DS-12(turning 13 at WDW).  Just wanted to introduce myself and thank everyone on here for great entertainment and information for the past couple of months....


----------



## daisy duck

welcome to the dis boards


----------



## sebastian75_99

I just joined yesterday and I just want to thank everyone for all of the useful information.  I am staying at AKL Jan. 19-24 with my mom and 3 year old. I can't wait.


----------



## OMickeyURSoFine

Hi! I've been lurking for a while and decided to join!


----------



## Disney_Princess1025

Hey it's my first time here!!!


----------



## ~*Kim*~

Hey to everyone!  I have been reading the boards a couple weeks now and just joined up.  Looking forward to talking to everyone


----------



## rpbonoan

hi. I am new. I havent been to Disneyland in ages, and I am going next week. Hope to check out the new rides.


----------



## lalijack

I'm a Mouseketeer!  Yay for me!!!!


----------



## brightspark

Hi everyone,
This is my first post since signing up for the DVC. We are heading out to Florida in Jan, am so excited I can't wait. We are staying for 2 nights in the Animal kingdom lodge after going home to Saratoga for a week... didn't think we would ever be able to afford that.

Looking forward to chatting to you in the future

Helen

PS I just tried to add a countdown ticker... it didn't work... can anyone give me any help getting it to work ?


----------



## "Got Disney"

Come join the Cruise Team or Rewards and Rumors Team. cheerleaders for both....You can win prizes also..
You ask...What is a WPASADI game?

here is a link to answer that question
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wpasadi.htm

here is a link to the Official Authorization form...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/WPASADI-reg.cfm


And a link to the Audiance Thread....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1285305

and a link to all the Teams so you can choose one/or more....

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=150

I's to late to join a team but not to late to come and be a cheerleader....so come and have some fun no matter what team/teams you cheer for!!!! Remember..the Cruise team rocks and Rewards and Rumors are AWSOME!!! 
cruise team..
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1285847
Rewards and Rumors Team..
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1290871


----------



## Dough Pea

never thought i would say this in a forum, but that previous post sent me into color shock!


----------



## FaithyFarrah

I'm sort of new here, I hope this will be a cool site to be a member of.


----------



## sierajake

Hi this is my first post and new to this site. My friends went on the double dip this week. 12/9/06 I wanted to see what was currently going on, on their cruise right now. Can anyone help me?
Thnx
Barbi


----------



## phillytwins

Just joined the board.  Planning a trip for 2007, and getting lots of help from the disboards!

Carolyn


----------



## snowman

I haven't been to this board in nearly 3 years....that's way too long between Disney trips. But, we've started talking about going for my big 40th birthday this fall, so of course here is where I headed to get all the news that is news.

I look forward to sucking all the useful (and less) info out of everybody's heads.


----------



## wishes_do_cometrue

how do u put pictures on ur post or replies


----------



## SoccerDad

Just wanted to say "Great site!"!   

Lots of great info here, and a great community, too!  

I've learned a lot from reading the MANY posts here while planning our first stay at WDW.  We're going in early February, staying at All-Star Movies!


----------



## wishes_do_cometrue

Is anyone going to aswer my Q of how do u put pics on your replies and mabye posts


----------



## Snow White 7

Greetings to one and all:

I have been lurking on this site for quite some time.  As this is Christmas Day, my DD has encouraged me to actually join so that I may share as well as partake of your many pearls of wisdom.  This is a wonderful site for discussing  matters  pertaining to Disney as well as life's many trials and tribulations that deter us from vacationing as much as we would like!


----------



## mcdee1980

Hello Everyone!

I went to WDW for the first time in 16 years this past September with my boyfriend. (We don't have children.) I had a fantastic time and am already planning my next trip.  I love all things Disney!  Currently wearing my new tinkerbell watch that I got for Christmas yesterday!

Lady McBeth


----------



## disneydarla

I am new to the Dis boards I live in S. Florida!


----------



## Call me Flower

This is my first post, however I have been a voyeur for a while.  GREAT SITE  I'm a brand new DVC owner  and anticipating lots of questions.


----------



## heretothere

Hello all,
My family and I are trying very hard to save up some $ in order to take our very first trip to Disney in Oct. (hopefully)! I figured this was a great place to start as far as getting sage advice from you seasoned vets! I have a few quick questions to start off:

1.) I have seen some people post that they almost have their package paid off?   Is there a site I can go to & set up an account to make payments towards our vacation?

2.) I'm really leaning toward staying at AKL. We all absolutely LOVE animals & I think this would be an amazing experience. My ds is a very picky eater though and is sure to not even want to try much of the African dishes they offer. Is that enough to consider a stay somewhere else?

3.) In your opinion, what is the best guide to peruse as we are planning this trip. I work at Barnes and Noble and I can tell you that we have two entire shelves dedicated to Disney Guides alone. Birnbaum's seems to be the most popular, but that doesn't always mean it's the most helpful!

Thanks in advance for your advice! I'm looking forward to hearing from you and then leaving my own advice later next year! (I think I'm more excited than the kids!!!)


----------



## car55

Hi I,m new to the board, but have been viewing for a while. I went on my first trip to Disney World last summer. I cant wait to go back.


----------



## Fun2BFree

Hello guys I'm a three trip veteran looking forward to my fourth!
 thats it really I guess

Long time lurker, First time poster


----------



## TheWags

We are going in two weeks.  My kids are climbing the walls!


----------



## Barrettclan

Hi,

We are new to the boards and when we try to post to the thread on our upcoming dcl on April 14, 2007 and doe not allow us to ?  Not sure why as it keeps asking me to sign in when I try to post a reply?  This doesn't happen when we try other replies such as this one.

Thanks

We figured it out....looking forward to this board as so far it has been filled with tons of useful info even for Disney veterans/fanatics, now I just have to learn the lingo...


----------



## D15NEY

Hiya,

We have been 5 times and have our 6th trip booked for June.


----------



## car55

I,m So happy for all of you with upcoming trips. A good friend is leaving for WDW this saturday. (Wilderness Lodge) . On my first trip I made a few newbie mistakes. Im thinking of a trip this summer. Any suggestions on what month is bestfor me, my girlfriend, and her 9 yo son. Should I be booking soon?


----------



## Mcduck71

Hi new here, big scrooge Mcduck fan. Finally met my idol during the Mickey Christmas party last year   My wife and i have been going to Disneyworld since we started dating 5 years ago   It's a traditon to go either the 1st or 2nd week of December b/c it's just beautiful to see all the Christmas decorations plus it's cooler and not as crowded, Unfortunately we missed this pass Christmas trip b/c we went to the Philippines for a month, not knowing Disney Tokyo was only an hour flight away   Our first baby is due at the end of april and looking forward to starting a new tradition!!
God Bless
Ronnie


----------



## Scout Mom

Hello,

I am also new here. I was given a link to this site by someone else I know online. I only live minutes from Disneyland, and have gone many times, but have never been to Disney World in Florida. We are scheduled to go in April during spring break. Which I know is one of the craziest times to plan a disney vacation, but circumstances make that the only time we can get there due to school and other extra curricular activities the kids have. My dad and I will be taking my four kids and my niece. I think we are staying at the All Star's Movie Hotel. Any tips are greatly appreciated 

I'll be surfing around seeing what intel I can obtain to make our vacation run more smoothly. Kid ages range from 4 y/o to 16 years old, so it should be interesting.


----------



## I Heart Disneyland!

Hello!!! I am new tonight to this board! Looking forward to chatting with you all!!! Some may know me from elsewhere!!!


----------



## Therinian

What the heck is a "Focker"?  

Obviously I'm new or I'd NEVER ask that question--lol! I understand that DISsers like to greet one another and Lime Green Mickey Heads (LGMH) are involved, but "Focker"???  

Apparently I need to watch "Meet the Fockers" to get this?  

HELP!


----------



## speckledfrog

I just wanted you all to know you have a GREAT community here!
I have been a regular poster on many boards for years and I have never received such an outpouring of help as I did here today. I posted one message and was greeted with amazing generosity.

Thanks so much and be proud of your friendly online community here.

Emily Hansen
Parker CO


----------



## TatenEly

Hello!
I am new to posting but wanted to come out of the woodwork to say THANK YOU!  My DH sprung our very first family trip to Disney on me at the beginning of December....we leave next Sunday (1/14/07)  

Without this board I think we would have wasted a ton of time and missed so many things.  Thank you all for sharing your tips, experience and photos!  I booked ADRs mainly by how good the food LOOKED!

You all are truly appreciated!


----------



## Lil Lumpy

I have been Lurking for a few days and but I have been on here so much I decided to join. I am so Happy to be Part of this Great Family. We are planning  a trip in July with my In-Laws before we move out of the country for a few years. I am so excited for this trip. I have been a few other times but never knew there were so many extra things to know and do. So thank you all for all the info you pass on.

Kerri


----------



## mainehockey1

Second post here.  My wife has posted here for some time.  And it is clear I need to stay informed to be a better informed husband and dad.


----------



## wishes_do_cometrue

good idea


----------



## tristessaFL

First post...

Hello!  I'm Heather, 25 years old, and a newbie here, but not a newbie to message boards in general.  I belong to more of them than I can really keep track of...so what's one more, right?   

I've lived in the Orlando area for almost 17 years now.  I moved down from Boston with my family when I was 9 years old.  I'm not a huge fan of living here, but it does have a few perks.  #1 for me is being so close to one of my favorite places in all of Florida...Epcot!  I'm a huge sucker for World Showcase.  As a matter of fact, I was just telling my DH that I could go to Epcot everyday for a month and never get sick of it!  He agreed.  I rarely go to any of the other parks because when I get an opportunity to go to WDW, I always choose Epcot.  An exception to that was last month when my pre-teen cousins were in town.  I offered to take them to one park of their choice (secretly hoping they would choose Epcot); of course they chose MK.  We still had a blast though!

Oh!  And DH is also a former CM!  I guess that's pertinent info for this board.  He started when he was 19 in custodial services on the overnight crew and cleaned the TTC for a few months, then moved to Main Street.  He used to hose down the street on Main Street in the wee hours when no one else was there.  A few months after that, he got his big break!  They had auditions for characters, so he tried out and made it!  So he did that for almost a year and loved it for the most part.  He has lots of interesting stories from that time in his life.  Hee!  So between the two of us, we know a whole bunch about WDW.

Anyways, I'm glad to be here.  Hope to meet many of you around these boards very soon!


----------



## Tink3Belle

Thanks for welcoming me back I had almost 500 posts before I needed to change my username and found out I could not do it without reregistering it.
It was hard posting all those message since we had dial up.  So here I go again!


----------



## car55

I agree with you on World Showcase. I spent hours there and still didn't see it all. what a great day.


----------



## wishes_do_cometrue

world shoecase is in epcot right


----------



## car55

wishes_do_cometrue said:


> world shoecase is in epcot right


: Yes it is. Its so amazing. 
I hope you are going soon.


----------



## katieandkerri'smom

Hello, new to boards but not to Disney will taking our two girl's in April,need to know how to insert countdown.Thanks in advance,have been gathering tips
for awhile before deciding to join.


----------



## avasmom

Hello!  Just seeing how this works!

My family of 3 is going in February, Staying at POFQ.  I am SO Excited!

I've been reading on this board for a while, thanks for all of the valuable tips!!


----------



## pl'smama

It is wonderful to be here and great to read everyone's comments.  I feel like this is a continuance of our WDW vacation from December 2006.

Avasmom, we stayed at POFQ and we loved it!!   I would stay there again, in a heart beat.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## car55

pl'smama said:


> It is wonderful to be here and great to read everyone's comments.  I feel like this is a continuance of our WDW vacation from December 2006.
> 
> Avasmom, we stayed at POFQ and we loved it!!   I would stay there again, in a heart beat.
> 
> Happy New Year!!



Isn' this great. I've been doing this since my trip in 2005. Stayed at CBR. It does continue the magic.


----------



## Scambone

Hello everybody! Ive lurked these boards for the longest time and now Im actually a member! I started lurking in 2005 when my brother talked me into going to Disney for the first time and suggested this site. Now I cant get enough of this board! Anyways, how is everyone doing?


----------



## pl'smama

car55, was that your last trip in 2005?  I could go back right now and we only just got home a month ago!!  I guess I am officially a fanatic now!!

Just a side question for you.  How do you get the message you want to reply to to show up in your comment?

Thank you


----------



## car55

pl'smama said:


> car55, was that your last trip in 2005?  I could go back right now and we only just got home a month ago!!  I guess I am officially a fanatic now!!
> 
> Just a side question for you.  How do you get the message you want to reply to to show up in your comment?
> 
> Thank you


 Hi, its easy to reply to a post. At the right side of the message box there is a little box that says quote. Click on that and my message will come up, than you can reply to it. As for my last trip it was in July 2005. A large family trip that we still talk about. I would like to try to go this summer. After I came home I was trying to find anything that reminded me of my trip. One of those things was the video of the top 7 must sees.( Do they still show that ?) For a while my cable provider was showing it. after they stopped I was looking for the video and my search took me here.  I'm Hooked.


----------



## swtnikki

Welcome all of you to the DIS! You're gonna love this site!


----------



## TINK1

Is anyone having a problem signing into Tourguidemike? I've been a member for quite a while and now all of a sudden I can't get to his website.


----------



## pl'smama

car55 said:


> Hi, its easy to reply to a post. At the right side of the message box there is a little box that says quote. Click on that and my message will come up, than you can reply to it. As for my last trip it was in July 2005. A large family trip that we still talk about. I would like to try to go this summer. After I came home I was trying to find anything that reminded me of my trip. One of those things was the video of the top 7 must sees.( Do they still show that ?) For a while my cable provider was showing it. after they stopped I was looking for the video and my search took me here.  I'm Hooked.





Thanks car55, I appreciate the help.

I recently met a lady at work who went to WDW a few weeks before me and now we have our trips in common (as well as this insesant need for all things Disney!!).  But we chat about things that other people think is nuts.  But it keeps the trip and memories alive!!  Now, just flipping through our photos on the computer and watching the video of the fireworks  brings me right back there.  I hope you can get to go this summer.  Do you have children?  I have one daugther, aged three, almost four.  She keeps asking when we can go back!!

 

Sorry, the laundry guys have no significance at this point, but I really wanted to try them!!


----------



## avasmom

pl'smama said:


> It is wonderful to be here and great to read everyone's comments.  I feel like this is a continuance of our WDW vacation from December 2006.
> 
> Avasmom, we stayed at POFQ and we loved it!!   I would stay there again, in a heart beat.
> 
> Happy New Year!!




Thanks!!  That's wonderful to hear!  We are really excited!


----------



## pl'smama

Avasmom, we are also a family of three and the room size at POFQ was perfect.  The DD is almost four so we asked for and received a bed rail because the beds are a bit high.  If you need one ask for it when you check in and they will deliver it to your room.

Are you taking the Magical Express?  It is a great service, but the wait for your luggage to be delivered is several hours.  I suggest you pack your swimsuits in your carry on ( they have towels there) in case you do not go out to a park right away.  We did not pack the swimsuits and I regretted it.  We were all too tired to head out to a park at five pm so we stayed at the resort.  The luggage arrived shortly after 6pm (we got there at 3pm).  We passed the time at first by getting something to eat, checking out the grounds, shopping, but it would have been nice for our DD to swim right away.    Sorry for my two cents   

Have a wonderful time on your trip!!


----------



## avasmom

pl'smama said:


> Avasmom, we are also a family of three and the room size at POFQ was perfect.  The DD is almost four so we asked for and received a bed rail because the beds are a bit high.  If you need one ask for it when you check in and they will deliver it to your room.
> 
> Are you taking the Magical Express?  It is a great service, but the wait for your luggage to be delivered is several hours.  I suggest you pack your swimsuits in your carry on ( they have towels there) in case you do not go out to a park right away.  We did not pack the swimsuits and I regretted it.  We were all too tired to head out to a park at five pm so we stayed at the resort.  The luggage arrived shortly after 6pm (we got there at 3pm).  We passed the time at first by getting something to eat, checking out the grounds, shopping, but it would have been nice for our DD to swim right away.    Sorry for my two cents
> 
> Have a wonderful time on your trip!!






Thank you!!Our DD is 4 as well!  We are actually flying into Sanford and renting a car, they had a special $49 each way per person, so we couldn't pass that up!  But, we may just check out the resort on the first evening, so keeping the swimsuits handy is a great idea! 

Thanks also for the tip about the bed rail.


----------



## car55

pl'smama said:


> Thanks car55, I appreciate the help.
> 
> I recently met a lady at work who went to WDW a few weeks before me and now we have our trips in common (as well as this insesant need for all things Disney!!).  But we chat about things that other people think is nuts.  But it keeps the trip and memories alive!!  Now, just flipping through our photos on the computer and watching the video of the fireworks  brings me right back there.  I hope you can get to go this summer.  Do you have children?  I have one daugther, aged three, almost four.  She keeps asking when we can go back!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the laundry guys have no significance at this point, but I really wanted to try them!!


 Thanks I'm going to try for this summer. My GF has a 9 yo son. A friend of mine is coming back today. He stayed at wilderness lodge. i;m shure talking to him about his trip will realy get me motivated to see what I can do for this summer.


----------



## KarenRosieRay

Hi guys. Brand new here!! Wanting to go to Disney in Oct. And am starting some research!!! Can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## SimmerBaggins

Another Newbie...been to DW twice, going back again in March.  This time & last, we stayed in a timeshare right on the main street just outside the DW gates/main street -- I'm so not remembering everything right!!  It's kind of disheartening not to go stay in a resort, and we wanted to try the mealplan thing, but it's a no-go without a resort stay.  But, for the price we are paying (pittance) for the room, we just won't make the leap to stay on the reservation.  

Maybe next time....

In any case, my very best friend told me about this board, and although I don't have a lot of extra time on my hands, I do want to "beef up" on the best advice before we go again!  Thanks for putting this together!!


----------



## SimmerBaggins

EWWWW!!!! My post number was #666!!!  This can't be a good start!


----------



## graeme1299

Goin' in September. Tons of great stuff here.


----------



## Delphis

Add me to the list of new peeps.


----------



## JBrown9538

Hi all!  I am another newbie!  We are leaving Apr 20-27 and I am overwhelmed.  We are staying at CBR and I have already booked a few character meals, Hoop De Doo and Fantasmic but I feel like I am missing so many things!  Help!


----------



## CarrieMc

Hi everyone.  I've been to WDW several times, but I'm researching our first cruise.  I found a lot of great information on this site and decided to register.  I'm a regular on the Tagrel site.  I have a son, Tyler, who just turned 3.  He doesn't know it yet, but he'll be a future Disneyholic like his Mommy.


----------



## Florida-Marlin

Hi everybody 

I´m new here and I´m glad that I found that page . I´m from Germany , and we are visiting the USA for the seventh time this year in September.

This year we are going for the first time to Disney . 

We are staying at the Comfort Suites Maingate East for 23 Days . we have a Ultimate Disney ticket for 21 Days, and a 21 Day Sea World/Busch Gardens Ticket ( love Kraken ). 

Now that I found that Board I can collect so much Info about Disney to make it a fantasic Trip.

Thanks to everybody who write in this board an give me so much Info


----------



## 1disneychic

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone.  I have been lurking for a long time, and I just decided to go ahead and register.  I love finding out all the great stuff the DIS Boards has, and I hope to find out more.  One question--I would like one of those cool countdown timers--can anyone help me out?  Thanks!

Ellen


----------



## donnajean17

Just discovered this site from a co-worker, can't wait to explore it!!


----------



## Yellowdaisy

I am new here, I love WDW and thought I would sign on boad to meet other Disney Fan(atics).
I am happy to be here!


----------



## Yellowdaisy

It will take me some time to learn the ins and outs of this board, but I am hoping to learn a lot here.


----------



## kgerace@oh.rr.com

First time renting points.  How do we know the person is legit?  We're ready to send out our check.  Any suggestions?

Kandy


----------



## VMK magic WDW

thank you i feel welcomed!


----------



## Tombo

*Thankyou for this thread! It is nice for new members, such as myself, to view.*
​


----------



## scottishsue

I just found this site today and think it is full of useful info, even though I have been to Orlando loads of times before.


----------



## Ward

Just signed up here. Looks like lots of great info.


----------



## Marble8

Hello!  We are new to DISboards.  We are a family of 8 (6 children--4 girls and 2 boys).  Kids ages are: Craig-15, Allison-12, Hannah-10, Zachary-9, Madison-7, and Haley-6. My name is Melinda and DH is Kevin. We have loved our Disney trips in the past and really get into planning them.  Last time we made shirts for all of us for every day we were gone (and we had 3 extra people--so a shirt each day for 17 days x 11 people).  We're going again in about 2 weeks and have made shirts for the 8 of us and are in the process of designing zippered hoodie jackets in case its cold (we can roll those up and put in a bag, or the kids can tie around their waists).  We are glad to become members of this board


----------



## Nanb

Well Definitely enjoying the boards and have to try to check in some time 
Thanks everyone for all the info. DS and I are going to stay at POFQ 
Dec 13-20 2007 and am incredibly excited. Looking forward to learning more 
Thanks again,
NanB
(by the way how does everyone get those cool pictures by their signatures?)


----------



## Deedee Star

Welcome!


----------



## DisneymoonJess07

I've been dreaming about a Disneymoon for about two months now, and I decided to register since I really enjoy reading about the trips here, and if we decide to actually have a disneymoon, I'll need all the help I can get! 

Can't wait to start earning my ears!


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting on this board so I wanted to say hello and I look forward to checking out everything DisBoards has to offer.  This seems like such a lively board and that has great members, I had to join.


----------



## scg73

But as I can´t check the threads everyday, I always lose the ones I posted. How can I check only what I´ve put? Is there a way? It´s a stupid question, but I feel lost sometimes.

I also would like to say thank you all for this site. Reading the threads brings me so god memories...


----------



## KimAshton

My name is Kim.  My friend sent me the link to this board so I had to join.  I am going to disneyworld in March.


----------



## joew68

KimAshton said:


> My name is Kim.  My friend sent me the link to this board so I had to join.  I am going to disneyworld in March.



I found this site on Big Boards, wish I had found it before My family and I had visited WDW this last Dec. We stayed at Port Orleans.


----------



## Tigman_NS

This board has been great. A friend recommended it to me and I've been reading it for a couple months. So I finally joined and everyone has been great. Thanks


----------



## AshleyLynn

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I am getting married on July 14 in my home town and then headed to Disney World for my honeymoon.  I am so excited!


----------



## bibbity bobbity boo

Hi! Im new too! We are bringing our dd to Disneyworld 4 days after her 4th birthday. She is going to LOVE it! Hoping to learn A LOT from this wonderful board.

 <<<This will probably be me til the wee hours of the morning on this board LOL


----------



## 1FoolishMortal

Hello!  I'm new here as well.  I'm about halfway between SF and LA so Disneyland isn't too far for me.

Looking forward to posting here!


----------



## skjuls

Hi, I'm a newbie who has been lurking for the past two weeks.  This is a great site!!!

I love Disney!


----------



## EmEyeSeeKayEeWhy

Hi!  I've been enjoying reading everyone's posts, that I just had to sign up and get myself involved too!  Thanks!!


----------



## Vic Romano

Hey hey! New to the boards with my wife! I'm a long time WDW visitor with 21 trips under my belt and makin' 22 this Fall! Woot! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## SmallWorld71

I just want to say hello. This is my first post on these boards but I have been a Disney World fan since my first trip in 1976. I am excited to join!


----------



## jerseypepper

Hey everybody, i am new to the boards, and i am here with my husband Vic Romano!  We are excited to be going back down this year!


----------



## MickeyMirth

Newbie, also, although I've lurked for quite awhile! Headed to the WL in December


----------



## car55

Welcome. You will have so much fun here.


----------



## MissingMr.Toad

Another newbie, although I have lurked for a while.  Just booked our next trip.  Very excited.


----------



## MickeyMirth

MissingMr.Toad said:


> Another newbie, although I have lurked for a while.  Just booked our next trip.  Very excited.



Hope your excitement continues to grow and grow!


----------



## disneynanacat

New here but not to WDW.  Hope to get to know everyone soon.


----------



## squeaky_penguin

Just wanted to say hello, I've been a long time lurker and finally decided to join DIS.  My family and I just got back from WDW and DIS was great help in our planning.


----------



## Stew_Mouse

Hello everyone, this is my first post! Thanks for having me here at the DIS!


----------



## r&trich

Brand new to DISboards...glad to be here!


----------



## feenixfiya

My first post, but I already love these boards. We're getting married in July and planning our honeymoon to WDW sometime later this year. I can't wait to get our bride and groom mouse ears!!!


----------



## pl'smama

These boards are great for keeping the memories alive from your trip!  You will love the DIS boards.

Congrats to all who are getting married!!  There is a beautiful wedding frame in WDW that has Mickey and Minnie on it.  Make sure to check it out!!


----------



## jtut

Just wanted to say hello, i've been snooping around for awhile...it is wonderful here...so much information! Thanks. tut


----------



## Finny

New here! We are in the process of buying a DVC membership, after our last fantastic trip to Disney World. I've been lurking and reading. There is so much info here!


----------



## LuvOrlando

Welcome to everyone.  Even though I've been going to WDW for ages these boards never fail to teach me something new.  If you have a question ask away, you will find many people willing to offer friendly help day & night   You're gonna love it


----------



## donaldluv@14

*How do i start my own thread ( I think that is what it is called) i want to start one instead of just posting on other peoples threads i you can help me please reply!!!*


----------



## Sally95

Help!  I have to go to CA for a wedding in August and I am considering taking my 6 and 4 year old to Disneyland for the first time while we are there.  Is August crazy busy?  I heard you are all the experts on Disneyland.  Any advice?


----------



## chefmickey4

If I buy points, how do i go about making reservations at a DVC resort? Please help!!


----------



## duffy

Hello!  I'm an oldtimer, tried logging in under what I thought might have been my old user name, and it worked!  "Welcome, duffy.
You last visited: 09-25-2001 at 07:22 PM"  I can't believe it works!

So, I'm back, after a 5+ year absence.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Sally95 said:


> Help! I have to go to CA for a wedding in August and I am considering taking my 6 and 4 year old to Disneyland for the first time while we are there. Is August crazy busy? I heard you are all the experts on Disneyland. Any advice?


 
Depends on when in Aug.  lots of kids start back to school in August so may not be so bad.  I live in SanDiego and go there all the time.  Some days are busier than others.  If you are going to be out this way it would be a shame to miss going if you have never been.  If you were to only choose one park than go to Magic kingdom because your kids are young.

Also have you looked on the Disney land Threads????

Have a great time...


----------



## Shugardrawers

donaldluv@14 said:


> *How do i start my own thread ( I think that is what it is called) i want to start one instead of just posting on other peoples threads i you can help me please reply!!!*



At the top of the forum page, the one listing all the threads for that forum is a blue button that says new thread.  Just click on that


----------



## RBuchina

Just a note to thank the moderator and all the helpfull input from DIS members.

Ray


----------



## Along4theRide

duffy said:


> Hello!  I'm an oldtimer, tried logging in under what I thought might have been my old user name, and it worked!  "Welcome, duffy.
> You last visited: 09-25-2001 at 07:22 PM"  I can't believe it works!
> 
> So, I'm back, after a 5+ year absence.



welcome back!!


----------



## becky_AK

I just want to say that I love this discussion board.  I have learned so much useful information about traveling to WDW & I thought I knew a ton already considering my family has traveling several times a year since I was a kid.  Love, love, love Disney & look forward to looking at pictures and reading about everything going on everyday.


----------



## Goofernumber9

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Please help me someone in navigating my way around this site. I thought I posted a request for 100 points needed in December 2007, but I can not find my request nor do I know how to see if anyone responded to my request. Please help before I run out of time.
Thanks,
Goofernumber9


----------



## "Got Disney"

Goofernumber9 said:


> Please help me someone in navigating my way around this site. I thought I posted a request for 100 points needed in December 2007, but I can not find my request nor do I know how to see if anyone responded to my request. Please help before I run out of time.
> Thanks,
> Goofernumber9


 
Here is where you will find renting DVC pts....

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29

here is the link to all the boards...

http://www.disboards.com/index.php

Welcome to  the DIS  and hope you find what your looking for...if not feel free to PM me..just go and click on "GotDisney" and click on Private message and go from there...   hope this helps

also to find the posts that you have subscribed to just scroll up to the top and look for "User CP" click on that and if you still dont see anything than scroll down on that page and click on "List subscriptions" and that will show you where you posted....Also look up on the top right of this page for "Private Messages" where it says "welcome Goofernumber9"...most people will PM you about renting out there pts....Good luck


----------



## Baxion

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Wanted to say HI to everyone. Just joined up this morning. Now come the long task of finding my way around this place. And finding the threads in which I want to contribute. After reading a few, I can already tell that the people here are much more friendly and supportive to new members than I've experienced on other sites with many senior members being condescending and intolorant of us newbies. I'm looking forward to lots of fun discussions and boatloads of information.
Oh, yes, I have a strange, dry sense of British type humour. So watch out. 
Baxion


----------



## MacKellarG

Hi all,
First timer to DIS
My wife and I are DVC members and frequent visitors to WDW.  Always talked about the possibility of working there in the winter months - now both retired and ready to pursue part-time employment.  Looking for info on reasonable housing in the area, etc.  Any CM's out there that can help with answers to our questions?


----------



## Angelmouse5

I am new to DIS board. Have just come back from having 3 weeks with DH, DS age 11. Cant wait to go back, DH says 2010. Counting the days.


----------



## stepdisney

Hello everyone.  I start by saying at last I have found a place to gush about how much I love disney.  I have a few questions.  I wrote a signature in the beginning without understanding what this meant.  I noticed that most posters end with tickers and visit histories.  I like this and am wondering if this is what signatures are.  I can't seem to find a way to add my signature at the end of each post.  Help.  Thanks


----------



## HannahFan26

Hi I'm new here. I registered a couple of days ago but I'm finally getting around to posting! Anyway just wanted to say I like this site and find it very helpful.


----------



## tahoebritt

Hi!

I am new to DIS and am looking forward to figuring it all out!  Thank you for the warm welcome!

tahoebritt


----------



## tahoebritt

Hello,

I am not sure how this works and I need help figuring out where to go to read about it or something like that.  I noticed that it said that I cannot e-mail people nor can I private message people until I have a certain number of posts.  Where am I suppose to go to get the posts?  I am planning a trip to WDW in late October 2007!  I am very excited about it!

tahoebritt


----------



## "Got Disney"

tahoebritt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure how this works and I need help figuring out where to go to read about it or something like that. I noticed that it said that I cannot e-mail people nor can I private message people until I have a certain number of posts. Where am I suppose to go to get the posts? I am planning a trip to WDW in late October 2007! I am very excited about it!
> 
> tahoebritt


 
what questions do you need help with and everytime you reply like you did here or ask a question that counts as a post...you have 12 posts at this time.  Look to the left under your signiture and it will tell you your # of posts.


----------



## becky_AK

I like it when everyone posts their questions as a reply that way we can see them and learn too.  Good luck planning your trip, what stage are you in the planning process?  I just made my reservations yesterday, asked my boss for the time off (and it was approved) and am now trying to make lists of everything we want to do while we are there.  I am planning a birthday party for my son during the time we are there so I'm trying to make that day extra special since all of my family will be there celebrating with us.


----------



## kaboule101112

Hi to all.
We've planned out first in-park visit to WDW in April 2007 (thanks to this site and the WDW insider) we "rented" points from a helpful DVCer. So far, everyhting has been great!
Love the site and all the info. I would like to know how to add the countdown ticker to my signature though....


----------



## Ckatsu

Been lurking a couple of weeks now and the information here is Great!.  I wanted to thank all of you for your thoughtful and informative contributions.  

I'm in the process of planning my family's first trip to DL coming up in Christmas 2008.  It'll be my first time back to DL in 26 years, I'm sure things have changed since then.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Helpppppp I keep getting misdirected to a google search site whenever I click on any post on any topic in the Disboards.  I'm not sure what's wrong.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## rentayenta

Hi. My name is Jenny. I am a huge Disney fan. I have been to Disneyland too many times to count and was directed over here from a friend at _Mouseplanet_ to research about our trip to WDW. This is such a terrific and informative site. I look forward to learning lots about WDW for our first trip in 2009! I have a Disney muggle DH and 3 great kidlets. 


~Jenny


----------



## avpny@aol.com

test


----------



## WDW Traveler

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the DIS boards.  I'm glad to have found a place where I can share my love of all things Disney.

We just returned a week and a half ago from WDW.

I hope to read lots of the posts and try to get up to speed to begin contributing!


----------



## ehutch79

I want to post my trip report. I think it will be very therapeutic for me and help me receive some closure due to my post vacation depression. But I can not figure out how the heck to do it, and I have read a lot.


----------



## "Got Disney"

ehutch79 said:


> I want to post my trip report. I think it will be very therapeutic for me and help me receive some closure due to my post vacation depression. But I can not figure out how the heck to do it, and I have read a lot.


 
Here is a place to post ......http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

this is nother link  to all the boards.... http://www.disboards.com/index.php


----------



## donkeyman

Hello everyone! I am donkeyman and I am new here, I love disney so hope to get to know this place well.


----------



## MRussell

I am new to this site. I am a huge Disney fan and it will be fun chatting with others.   I have never posted to any site before so I'll probably have a lot of questions.    I've printed the abbreviations so I'm on my way!


----------



## jake the snake

hey i'm new to the dis boards


----------



## Exploring "4" Fun

test


----------



## scvat16ff

I am new to the Disboards, and we are booking a vacation to Disney for mid-May and are looking to rent points for a 1-bedroom villa.  Please reply if you have points available.  Can do paypal or otherwise.  Thanks!  It is us and a toddler who is turning 3 in June.


----------



## Goofernumber9

I am really not sure what is happening. I am the one that needs accomadations and I keep getting people asking me. Unfortunatley this site is not very friendly and there is no one who can assist you. Again I am sorry for any confusion. Good Luck to you in finding what you need.
Goofernumber9


----------



## safetymom

If you are looking for rooms at a WDW resort you should be posting on the Resorts board.

If you are looking to purchase points then you need to ask on the DVC rent and trade board here on the DIS.

This site is very friendly but you need to ask in the right place and you will get a lot of answers.


----------



## Goofernumber9

I am so glad you gave me this info. I have been going nuts on how to ask a DVC member to buy some points for our vacation. I hope to talk to you again. Take care and thank you again.
Goofernumber9


----------



## safetymom

You are welcome.  You will find a wealth of information on the DIS.


----------



## tomker

Ive been here a long time but cant seem to master the ability of viewing my forums/threads, Im told I need to subscribe to my thread, How do I do this?


----------



## tomboygurlaye

yea


----------



## tomboygurlaye

hehe.. yup


----------



## FigmentJenn

Hi everyone!  

Another newbie here!
I'm Jenn, 31 y/o and from a little country called the Netherlands. I'm very happy to be here. These boards look like so much fun!


----------



## MissMouse86

Hey, I'm new!

Martha, 20, from South England!

See you on the boards!


----------



## lostinwonderland

Heya,

I'm new here, I'm from the UK, stumbled across this forum and thought it seemed quite a pleasant place to chat about disney when all my friends are completely fed up about me talking about it, lol!

xx


----------



## Jaclynfett

Hi Everybody,
I'm new to posting but have been lurking for months.  Our last trip was Dec. 2006 and we probably won't be back until at least 2008.  This year we're buying our first home and I can't wait to put some Disney influence into it.  
Nice to talk to you all,
Jaclyn


----------



## CdnMouseEars

Yet another newbie! After much lurking I finally decided to join up.  
I'm a 20 y/o Canadian looking forward to a DLR vacation with a friend in June! Can't wait!


----------



## HoneyMom99

Hi all!!!!

I too am a newbie here, but not to WDW!!!

I found y'all searching for tips on tickets.   I found the thread with all kinds of tips and signed up right away.

Me, DH and DS along with my Big Sis and DN will be there in June.  It will be my 4th visit and DS 2nd. 

We have not told DS anything.  He is going to be so excited.


----------



## Kerrigwen

I am very glad to be here among other Disney lovers


----------



## bksab

Just saying a big Hello!  Hope everyone is having a great Disney Day!

Kara


----------



## m11dolphin

Just wanted to say HI, cant wait to chat with everyone. Found this site last week and have been spending alot of time looking at the posts. Everyone seems very friendly and can't wait to get some tips for my upcomming trip in December this year.
I have 2 sons ages 10 and 6. We are going to stay at Carribean Beach again and are bring friends with us.
Have a great day and hope to talk to everyone soon...

Misty


----------



## tily

Just joined after a long time of lurking.  Have an upcoming trip planned and need to get some feedback.  Love the disboards---have found so many useful tips.

See ya around!


----------



## CrystalPalace

Many of you know me as Ladyvader over on the virtual kingdom of VMK.  Many of you know me from the parks.  Just thought I would say hello, and it is nice to be here.


----------



## iluvdisney01

Hello everyone!!!! I've already posted a few things. I just want to say that I'm so glad I found this board!!!!! It's so informative and you guys are great!!!


----------



## DLVixen

I found this site a few months ago and I've decided to finally say Hi! I cannot say what an invaluable amount of information I have found on this board, it's going to be a real life saver on my next Disneyland vacation, compared to my last (first) one where we were clueless (didn't even know what a fastpass was!  ) but thanks to this board I go armed to my next trip with tons of hints & time savers I would have never known about without you guys. This place is Awesome!


----------



## dannyzmom

Hi my name is Debbie. I just found this site. I look for to chatting soon!


----------



## Zovistograt

Hi, I'm new to these forums.  I am usually found frequenting the Nintendo NSider Forums, but this place seems more knowledgable about WDW stuff so I thought it would be a good idea to register.

Teenager, male, going to WDW in less than a week.


----------



## MontanaGal

Hello there.  We're planning our next WDW trip for December 2008.  It'll be our first time with our little boy (will be 2 yrs. old then), 3rd trip with our daughter (will be 4 yrs. then).  

Any suggestions on where to find the best "how to" area of the DIS boards?   (ie. How to post in general, how to add photos, etc.)


----------



## tpmljm

Hello everyone.  New to DIS.  Family of five making what will be our third trip in July!! 

Can't wait!!

PS....this is my first post.


----------



## bluedolph1n

Hello,

I am also new here, I'm from The Netherlands. My family and I are planning a trip to Florida and ofcourse Disneyworld next year at the end of April. I was already lurking here, but now it is time to say hello.


----------



## gordonandjackie

Hi I'm new to Disboards but not new to Thedibb in the UK.  these forums are fantastic and its great to hear of other peoples good, bad or indifferent experiences at the BEST PLACE ON EARTH!!!.  Glad to be part of the disboards family now and look forward to gaining even more great knowledge.

Jackie


----------



## Unregistered

Please join mousefinatics.com its awsome awsome there. i heard you can win tickets to parks in this contest that disney execs are looking for the new idea of their new california park. also there is games and gallerys. i like it


----------



## Philharmagic

Hello everyone!  

Let me introduce myself to you. 
I'm a French teacher and journalist, huge fan of Disney. I've had the opportunity to meet a lot of Disney people, and I regularly talk with them about their latest creations.

To share all that, I created a blog, media-magic.blogspot.com ,which is devoted to Disney news, told by the creators themselves. 

I treat all domains of the Walt Disney Company, from movies to parks. 

My last article is an extensive interview of Disneyland Paris show director Katy Harris, about the new Once Upon A Dream Parade.

If you can read French or if you can use Google's translation tools, please, feel free to visit my site. 
This is no advertising since it's not my job. Just a labor of love, in order to share my passion with others, Disney fans just like you! 

So, hope to see you soon on this board and on Media Magic! 


Philharmagic


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Hi, I wanted to say hello to everyone!  I Love Disney like the rest of you and have been reading your posts for the past few days and decided to join in the fun.  

I hope everyone has a magical day today!


----------



## Bondfan531

Just wanted to introduce myself!  This is my first post, my name is Chris and my husband and 6 yr daughter (will turn 7 the day before we leave for WDW!) will be making our 2nd trip to the resort 6/1/07 and staying to 6/8/07.  I'm glad to have found this board!!


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Hey Chris,

Oh that is so exciting, your trip is really close.  Are you going to let him celebrate his birthday there?  That would be so much fun.  Where are ya'll going to stay?


----------



## rafable

Hi,

What I can't seem to find is rules on how to rent points.  Do I just handle the payments and reservations myself for people that want to rent points?

Roberta


----------



## Bondfan531

We are SUPER excited right now and it's still less than 2 months away.   Yep, daughter will be celebrating her birthday there.  I told her we couldn't have a birthday party at home and she got all pouty and I asked her what she wanted more,  a b-day party at home or a trip to WDW??? She chose the trip, naturally. I was like "Yeah, that's what I thought"


----------



## Bondfan531

IlovemythreeC's said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Oh that is so exciting, your trip is really close.  Are you going to let him celebrate his birthday there?  That would be so much fun.  Where are ya'll going to stay?




Oops, forgot to answer your other question.  We'll be staying at All Star Movies.  I booked a standard room.  With all the walking we'll be doing that week, a little extra won't kill us.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Bondfan531 said:


> We are SUPER excited right now and it's still less thanChrist 2 months away.   Yep, daughter will be celebrating her birthday there.  I told her we couldn't have a birthday party at home and she got all pouty and I asked her what she wanted more,  a b-day party at home or a trip to WDW??? She chose the trip, naturally. I was like "Yeah, that's what I thought"



Oh the movies resort is my absolute favorite.  It holds so many memories for my family.  It is driving me crazy to wait until December to go, but Christmas is going to be so fun and we will be there on my b-day, Dec. 4.  

I am so glad that your trip is coming soon!  Did you add the dining plan?


----------



## Bondfan531

Yep, got the dining plan with some convincing of a friend of mine in PA.  I've been reading all those great dining reviews in the dining forum and I just cannot wait.  This is all I think about these days.


----------



## Bondfan531

BTW, my birthday is also in December--the 19th!


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

That is so much fun!  

Have you made your dining reservations yet?  If you have, where all are you going?


----------



## Bondfan531

We have made our ADR's!  I booked the trip 1/16/07 and had the reservations done by 1/20/07    

Saturday, 6/2--we won't get in until later that afternoon, so we'll just hang around the hotel, play in the pool and eat at the food court.

Sunday, 6/3--Magic Kingdom:  10:05 breakfast ADR in Crystal Palace--We ate Bkfst here in 2004 and loved it and I decided that would be the first thing we did in the parks again.  We'll probably go early for some rides, then check in for our adr then play some more afterwards.

Monday, 6/4--Animal Kingdom:  8.00 am breakfast ADR in Donald's Breakfastosaurus.  I was thinking we'd do our CS meal at Earl of Sandwich that evening, but now that I'm thinking, we may just do a late CS lunch at Tusker House instead and pay oop for EoS at Dowtown Disney.  

Tuesday, 6/5--Epcot:  6:50 pm ADR for Coral Reef.  Now I'm wondering if we made a mistake with this one with all the mixed reviews they're receiving.  I have a very very picky almost 7 year old who has to be considered in every meal we plan, so I thought their menu looked friendly enough for her.

Wednesday, 6/6--MGM STudios:  6:00 pm ADR at Sci-Fi.  My daughter is soooooo looking forward to this one from what she's seen online.

Thursday, 6/7--Magic Kingdom again:  12:05 pm lunch ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table.  I ordered a cake to be delivered to the table as well for her birthday.  Can't wait to see the look on her face!!!  

I thought on our MGM day to eat lunch at Rosie's All American Cafe, but I think hubby and daughter want to eat at Toy Story's Pizza Planet.    I'm open to suggestions for other cs meals and snacks.


----------



## Bondfan531

I know they're not the most ambitious ADR's but we're a finicky bunch of rednecks, my daughter being the worst  

We only got the MYW base package with dining, no park hoppers.  I think we'll be pooped enough without the extra hopper expense.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Bondfan531 said:


> We have made our ADR's!  I booked the trip 1/16/07 and had the reservations done by 1/20/07
> 
> Saturday, 6/2--we won't get in until later that afternoon, so we'll just hang around the hotel, play in the pool and eat at the food court.
> 
> Sunday, 6/3--Magic Kingdom:  10:05 breakfast ADR in Crystal Palace--We ate Bkfst here in 2004 and loved it and I decided that would be the first thing we did in the parks again.  We'll probably go early for some rides, then check in for our adr then play some more afterwards.
> 
> Monday, 6/4--Animal Kingdom:  8.00 am breakfast ADR in Donald's Breakfastosaurus.  I was thinking we'd do our CS meal at Earl of Sandwich that evening, but now that I'm thinking, we may just do a late CS lunch at Tusker House instead and pay oop for EoS at Dowtown Disney.
> 
> Tuesday, 6/5--Epcot:  6:50 pm ADR for Coral Reef.  Now I'm wondering if we made a mistake with this one with all the mixed reviews they're receiving.  I have a very very picky almost 7 year old who has to be considered in every meal we plan, so I thought their menu looked friendly enough for her.
> 
> Wednesday, 6/6--MGM STudios:  6:00 pm ADR at Sci-Fi.  My daughter is soooooo looking forward to this one from what she's seen online.
> 
> Thursday, 6/7--Magic Kingdom again:  12:05 pm lunch ADR for Cinderella's Royal Table.  I ordered a cake to be delivered to the table as well for her birthday.  Can't wait to see the look on her face!!!
> 
> I thought on our MGM day to eat lunch at Rosie's All American Cafe, but I think hubby and daughter want to eat at Toy Story's Pizza Planet.    I'm open to suggestions for other cs meals and snacks.



Thanks so much for sharing this!  I am so excited for your family.  I cannot imagine how excited that your daughter is going to be when they bring her the cake  Oh my goodness!  

I have never eaten at the Coral Reef.  I heard that it is amazing!  I plan to try to eat there next trip.  Please let me know how you like it.  The Crystal Palace is my absolute favorite!  We always go there first.  

That is cool that ya'll are hanging out at the hotel the first day.  There are so many fun things to do at the Movies.  

Are you planning to take your daughter to the bippity boppity boutique?


----------



## Bondfan531

Nah, not doing the BBB.  This is JMO, but I don't like all the makeup and stuff on a barely 7 year old girl.  Bothers me for some reason.  She'll have her crown and princess shirt on when we do CRT though.  Her Cinderella dress no longer fits her though.


----------



## Bondfan531

> That is cool that ya'll are hanging out at the hotel the first day. There are so many fun things to do at the Movies.



I think it'll be fun and we can walk around and take pictures and stuff with all the fun props.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

Bondfan531 said:


> Nah, not doing the BBB.  This is JMO, but I don't like all the makeup and stuff on a barely 7 year old girl.  Bothers me for some reason.  She'll have her crown and princess shirt on when we do CRT though.  Her Cinderella dress no longer fits her though.



Yes, I understand how you feel about the makeup.  For some reason it does not bother me, but I respect your opinion

I think your dining reservations are GREAT!  I have three children, Colby (11), Cassidy (6) and Caleb (1).  So I certainly understand picky eaters

Speaking of picky eaters, I am so glad that you did not choose Akerhaus.  (I am talking about the dinner, I think that the breakfast is excellent).  We end up having dinner there every year, because there are 4 or 5 princesses there.  I am sure that the food is good for people who like that kind of food, but for us it is not too appetizing.  Yet, I must say that the atmosphere is absolutely amazing.

On the last visit to Akerhaus we failed to realize that Ariel was waiting at the front for pictures and signatures.  We thought she would come around to the table.  On the way out I mentioned it in passing to our server that we did not get to see Ariel and they told us that she was actually gone.  (I was not upset at all, we realized that it was our fault).  She asked us to stay and before we knew it Ariel walked out and said, "Cassidy, I thought I missed you!"  Our daughter was AMAZED.  She said Ariel must have remembered me from last year.  That was an unbelievable moment for her that she still has not forgotten.  

I love those magical Disney moments.


----------



## Bondfan531

> On the last visit to Akerhaus we failed to realize that Ariel was waiting at the front for pictures and signatures. We thought she would come around to the table. On the way out I mentioned it in passing to our server that we did not get to see Ariel and they told us that she was actually gone. (I was not upset at all, we realized that it was our fault). She asked us to stay and before we knew it Ariel walked out and said, "Cassidy, I thought I missed you!" Our daughter was AMAZED. She said Ariel must have remembered me from last year. That was an unbelievable moment for her that she still has not forgotten.



OMG!!!!  I bet she flipped out!!  That is too cool and very sweet of her to come back in for your daughter.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

New to Dis boards! My family is planning our first trip to WDW this September and this will be my 1st trip ever and first time for my 2dd's! Last time dh was there was as a child. We are SOOO excited and I am thrilled I found these boards! All of you have such great information and can't wait to hear all your good ideas!


----------



## Swmhc

Test - To make sure I understand what I am doing






Woo Hoo - Success


----------



## kaboule101112

Welcome mickeymouseclubhouse! Hope you have as much fun as I've been having...so much good info and everyone is so friendly! We're off to the worl in 15DAYS!!!!! First family trip and so VERY psyched!


----------



## BobWerner

Found this board through Allthings.  I'm new so here's a little background:

I'm single (hint, hint  ) and I've been to WDW more then 20 times (25). I'm an Amateur Radio Operator callsign: KC4URW. I'm a HUGE (did I mention HUGE?) computer geek and a KISS fan (21 concerts).

Now for the important part: 
Next Trip to WDW Sept 30th - Oct 6th.
Staying at the All Star Movies resort (first time here).
Flying in on Delta and got my DME reservations.
Plans so far:
Dinner first night at the Crystal Palace with TIGGER! YES!
Backstage Safari tour.
Golf

Count down has started and I can't wait.


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Thanks for the warm welcome kaboule 101112!!! Off in 15 days, how exciting! Hope you have a great trip! Post details when you get back! I love these boards already, but I can say I am becoming addicted! My dh thinks I'm crazy


----------



## acman

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


 This site seems great!  We are booked for 8-16-07 and would like to connect with others cruising at the same time.  How exactly do we do that?


----------



## "Got Disney"

acman said:


> This site seems great! We are booked for 8-16-07 and would like to connect with others cruising at the same time. How exactly do we do that?


 
welcome to the DIS...here is a link for "Cruise Meets".  Look in there to see who is cruising for the date.  If no Thread for that yet you can make one yourself..

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85


To Find the Disneycruise line Forum go to the Discussion forums....to find that look above in the boxed area.....here is the link incase you can't see it.
You will find all the Forums for the board...once yoor in the DCL forum look above all the way at the top for "Cruise Meets"..

http://www.disboards.com/index.php

The community forum is a nice place to meet people also.....

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33



Have a great crusie and hope this helps


----------



## MJ32

*Oh my gosh, that Ariel story is too cute.  What a great dinner!

What is the crystal palace like?  Why would you say it is your favorite?  More for the kids?*


----------



## IlvTheHauntedMansion

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this board...hope to make some new friends here who enjoy disney as much as I do!!


----------



## Along4theRide

Welcome, welcome, welcome


----------



## IlvTheHauntedMansion

Along4theRide said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome



THANKS!


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

MJ32 said:


> *Oh my gosh, that Ariel story is too cute.  What a great dinner!
> 
> What is the crystal palace like?  Why would you say it is your favorite?  More for the kids?*



I love the Crystal Palace for so many reasons!  First, I think it is the best buffet as far as the food goes.  There is also something about the atmosphere that I like so much.  The restaurant is so beautiful and I love being able to view the castle while we eat.  Also, it is a tradition that we go there on our first evening there and I think that is a part of it too.

Not to mention, the pooh characters  They all come to the table and it is so much fun.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

IlvTheHauntedMansion said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to this board...hope to make some new friends here who enjoy disney as much as I do!!



Hey, I will talk to you about Disney anytime!  Welcome to the board!   Your trip is coming soon.  Where will you be staying?


----------



## Brfairy

Just saying hi! I just joined after lurking for quite a while. I've been to WDW many times in the past, but this July I'll be going with my bf and I'm super excited! =D


----------



## Mimmy Mouse

I'm new to the board, so please bear with me if I am in the wrong room.  Trying to get a good deal on going to WDW in October to hook up with my grandchildren that will be there.  I have looked at the Disney site and also asked for a quote from Dream Vacations.  Anybody have any suggestions as to the best way to book?  Thanks!


----------



## MJ32

*WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME*

Thanks CCC, I may just have to try it out.  Im not a big buffet guy, I usually go more for the sit-down type of place.  Though you did say it is a different style of buffet.  Are all the buffets similar?  I do love a well-stockked dessert tray/buffet...


----------



## realmainers

Hi New here just trying to learn how to use the boards . We have a up coming trip to Port Orleans Riverside May 1st to 9th, 5 of us going.


----------



## Imagoofy1

Hi all - new to DIS    Just joined tonight.  Lots of good info and nice people.  Love the countdown tickers --- HOW DO YOU GET THEM?

Thanks


----------



## dis@dills

Hey all I'm new too. I am just like a little kid.


----------



## dis@dills

Imagoofy1 said:


> Hi all - new to DIS    Just joined tonight.  Lots of good info and nice people.  Love the countdown tickers --- HOW DO YOU GET THEM?
> 
> Thanks



Go to tickerfactory.com it's user friendly. The tricky part is after you have completed your ticker. You must cut and paste into your signature. Good luck.


----------



## dis@dills

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



My sister has been a member for several years now and I just joined in Dec but haven't posted anything till today. We are really excited to be part of the DisBoards family.


----------



## queenof3

Hi
I am new here and have been so excited to read everything.  One thing I am wondering about is...Is there anyway to find out when someone posts a new addition to their trip report?  I love reading them! I did get an email when there were replies posted to a thread that I had written on.  Is that what you do?  Just reply then you will get an email?
Thanks.


----------



## foss

Hi new to this site, going to floridy in July hoping for some good tips


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Just like to say wow and thanks for giving everyone this place online to keep the magic alive .

I only have one small question. I'm sure it's written somewhere and I just haven't found it yet. So please forgive my asking. At what point will I be permitted to post links and pictures? I get an error code that appears stating I have to few posts. Can someone please tell me what the magic number is to  allow posting of link pics etc?

Thanks so much. My family and I look forward to sharing with you all.


----------



## Stew_Mouse

queenof3 said:


> Hi
> I am new here and have been so excited to read everything.  One thing I am wondering about is...Is there anyway to find out when someone posts a new addition to their trip report?  I love reading them! I did get an email when there were replies posted to a thread that I had written on.  Is that what you do?  Just reply then you will get an email?
> Thanks.



Welcome everyone! In case you haven't experienced it yet, you can subscribe to a thread by posting on it, then you will get those emails sent to you. Some people will just post "Subscribing!" when they want to read a thread but don't have anything particular to say.



MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Just like to say wow and thanks for giving everyone this place online to keep the magic alive .
> 
> I only have one small question. I'm sure it's written somewhere and I just haven't found it yet. So please forgive my asking. At what point will I be permitted to post links and pictures? I get an error code that appears stating I have to few posts. Can someone please tell me what the magic number is to  allow posting of link pics etc?
> 
> Thanks so much. My family and I look forward to sharing with you all.




I believe after 10 posts, you can post pictures. I could be wrong though, I've only been on Disboards for a few months.


----------



## mainer4

I'm new here also.  Just wanted to know about booking a cruise.  Do I want a room on the seventh or second deck?


----------



## Luv2Scrap

hey everyone - I've been lurking for a few months and I figured it's time to come out of hiding. I'm learning a ton, including about the free dining in September. I'm booked for the 15th-22nd at Pop!!!

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Princess Brittany

Hi Everyone!! This is my first post on DIS and I have a quick question. I saw as I was reading post that almost everyone has TickerFactory timers, so I made one to!!! But I can't get it in my signature, I was hopeing some could tell me how to do that???!!!!

Princess Brittany


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Princess Brittany said:


> Hi Everyone!! This is my first post on DIS and I have a quick question. I saw as I was reading post that almost everyone has TickerFactory timers, so I made one to!!! But I can't get it in my signature, I was hopeing some could tell me how to do that???!!!!
> 
> Princess Brittany



The tickerfactory code needs to be tweeked just a bit to make it appear on here. After you create your ticker look and copy all text you see starting with *http://* through *.png*. This information is located in each of the different boxes below. Then in your signature on disboards place that information between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and you should be set. If this doesn't make sense to you or you want more help feel free to PM here or message me on yahoo. I'll be happy to help you out more.


----------



## angela3676

Hello, I am new to the Dis Discussion forum and I don't really know how to navigate around? Any tips for a real newby and I've tried to access the members list but cannot.  

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Dis Fan Dad

Well you have converted another one, I hope you are proud of yourselves 

I have been lurking on these boards longer than I care to admit, and I thought it was about time I jumped in and got my feet wet. Thanks to all of you who have provided me with great entertainment with your trip reports, and all the valuable tips I have picked up along the way. These boards are a wealth of information.

We have a short vist to the World coming up in May 9th through the 11th  at the CBR and we are all very excited. The "WE" is myself DH 35, DW 33 our DD 5 and DS 3. Last visit was in April of 2005, when we stayed for a week at ASMO so we are a little overdue.

Thanks again for all the great information and entertainment, I,m happy to finally get my feet wet on the DIS Boards. Now I just have to tell my Wife I finally joined, I can hear it now "you are such a Dork"   She enjoys Disney but I am the obsessive planner in the family


----------



## "Got Disney"

Dis Fan Dad said:


> Well you have converted another one, I hope you are proud of yourselves
> 
> I have been lurking on these boards longer than I care to admit, and I thought it was about time I jumped in and got my feet wet. Thanks to all of you who have provided me with great entertainment with your trip reports, and all the valuable tips I have picked up along the way. These boards are a wealth of information.
> 
> We have a short vist to the World coming up in May 9th through the 11th at the CBR and we are all very excited. The "WE" is myself DH 35, DW 33 our DD 5 and DS 3. Last visit was in April of 2005, when we stayed for a week at ASMO so we are a little overdue.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great information and entertainment, I,m happy to finally get my feet wet on the DIS Boards. Now I just have to tell my Wife I finally joined, I can hear it now "you are such a Dork"  She enjoys Disney but I am the obsessive planner in the family


 
Welcome and we are all addics here so you should fit in very nicely 
see ya on the boards


----------



## Dis Fan Dad

Thanks Robin 
I am so glad I finally joined, Can,t wait for upcoming vist to CBR.


----------



## Imagoofy1

welcome newbies --- i have been here about a month now ---- lots of good info


----------



## "Got Disney"

Dis Fan Dad said:


> Thanks Robin
> I am so glad I finally joined, Can,t wait for upcoming vist to CBR.


 
Have a great trip.  It is coming up soon so you must be very excited.  We only make it to WDW every other year but go to DL a few times since we live only a little more than an hour away.

We are also DCL addics and do that almost every year or  year and a half.
We jsut came back fro DL and are planning to go back in July and than next summer we will do 7 days DL and 7 day Mexican Riviera cruise.  Alsready can't wait  

In case you have not checked it ourt there is also a community thread that has more that just Disney stuff.  We chat about all different topics.  Here it is if you have not been there already
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33

Have a great trip  wish it was me


----------



## Kim321

Hi,

I'm new too, and just stopping by to say "hi!"


----------



## JacksGirlz

I am trying to reply to a PM that I received but I keep getting this error:
 post_count_too_low
What is this about?  How can I get a message to this member?
Thanks


----------



## angela3676

Thanks for the reply. I am new and learning.  This is starting to be fun.  We'll learn together.


----------



## angela3676

Thanks for the reply. I am new and learning.  This is starting to be fun.  We'll learn together.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi I am new here.  Just joined yesterday.  I have been to Disney World four times.  The last two times I went with my family, DH, and my two DS.  We are planning a trip for November/December of 2009 so my DD can go for her first time.  Getting very excited for that.


----------



## StPeteDisneyers

hi...just testing the ticker... now please continuing doing... whatever it is you were doing


----------



## RobbinsDad

First time here, family and I are becoming Disney freaks, glad to know we're not alone.


----------



## Along4theRide

Nope def not alone!!


----------



## claribella

Oh so this is where I introduce myself.I come from another Disney board (want to forget about it really) and just joined today. I had joined a while back but I'm going to start posting now. This is a great board with lots of stuff. I like the photos sections as I take alot of Disneyland and DCA photography.

Glad to be here.


----------



## penguincrazie

I have come out of lurkdom (is that a word?!?). I have been around for a few years on this board though.


----------



## retiredkid

Hello, Everyone.   I'm so excited!! Last trip with DD was 22 yrs ago when she was 10.  Last trip with DH was 7 years ago.  Now, we have booked POP in September with four of us.  DH64,  ME57,  DD32, DSIL35.  SIL has never been, and doesn't know what to expect. He's in for one GREAT time:  We are all 'GOOFY' about this trip.  Both DD and myself have been on our computers  for hours on end, searching everything we can to plan this out.  Buying books, making charts, ordering card holders. You'd think we were looking forward to it or somthin'  Seriously, since booking, we have done nothing but talk DISNEY, DISNEY, DISNEY. 
Were hooked!!


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

retiredkid said:


> Hello, Everyone.   I'm so excited!! Last trip with DD was 22 yrs ago when she was 10.  Last trip with DH was 7 years ago.  Now, we have booked POP in September with four of us.  DH64,  ME57,  DD32, DSIL35.  SIL has never been, and doesn't know what to expect. He's in for one GREAT time:  We are all 'GOOFY' about this trip.  Both DD and myself have been on our computers  for hours on end, searching everything we can to plan this out.  Buying books, making charts, ordering card holders. You'd think we were looking forward to it or somthin'  Seriously, since booking, we have done nothing but talk DISNEY, DISNEY, DISNEY.
> Were hooked!!



I am so excited for you all   The trip is coming soon!!  So nice to "meet you".  Please share your plans with us.


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

I have been here reading post/discussions for some time and finally jumped on board...looking forward to being an active part of such a great community!


----------



## CapCom

Glad to be aboard.

Long time Disney fan, first time poster on this particular board.  I've abandoned the folks over at "Laughing Place" in favor of the Disboards in hopes of finding some more stimulating conversation and to use what is (in my opinion) a superior message forum.

I generally get down to WDW 2 (sometimes 3) times a year, so I'm looking forward to offering some input and help to other posters here.

But, as usual, I'm sure I'll take away more than I give...


----------



## wtpooh

well, i'm finally diving in after lurking for a couple months.

it's a bit intimidating!


----------



## Ryan72

Hello.  This is my first post.  Next trip to WDW is Oct. 2007


----------



## TwinsandQuads

Hi My Name is Vanessa (31) Wife for 10 years in Aug. (Honey Moon in Disney)and Mother of 6 Twins GB 6years old and Quads BBBG 3 I am new hear. I am a long time second eneration Disney FREEK cant get enough. We have bin there off the top of my head about16 times that I can rember right now. Now with all the kids we go a lot less now. We are going down in a week or so can't wait we are going with 4 generations. It has bin a year since our last trip. Looking fowered to getting to know everyone. Talk to you soon
Vanessa


----------



## 2manypets

Deleted, I'm too wound up right now!  

Anyway, welcome to the DIS everyone,  it really is a wonderful place to learn and have fun!


----------



## 2manypets

Wow Vanessa, congrats in the first place for being a wonderful mother and taking all the kids to WDW.  You're to be respected for that!  You all will have the best time!


----------



## TwinsandQuads

Thank I can't wait to go
Vanessa


----------



## Madisonsmom926

Hi!  Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  This is my first time visiting this site, a wonderful lady that I met through EBAY directed me here and it is just wonderful!!  We are going to Disney for the weekend on May 19.  This will be our 3rd trip as a family.  We are lucky enough to only be 5 hrs away, so we are hoping to go quite often!!  My two girls (6 1/2 and 3 1/2) are so excited that I had to make a countdown calender where each morning we cross a day off so that they can see how many days are left!!
Heather
 Madison
 Mackenzie
 Heather
 Corey


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Madisonsmom926 said:


> Hi!  Just wanted to say HI to everyone.  This is my first time visiting this site, a wonderful lady that I met through EBAY directed me here and it is just wonderful!!  We are going to Disney for the weekend on May 19.  This will be our 3rd trip as a family.  We are lucky enough to only be 5 hrs away, so we are hoping to go quite often!!  My two girls (6 1/2 and 3 1/2) are so excited that I had to make a countdown calender where each morning we cross a day off so that they can see how many days are left!!
> Heather
> Madison
> Mackenzie
> Heather
> Corey



 
Glad you found your way over here! Dis boards are awesome!Great names by the way, I have a little Madison too 
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## frmrnyr

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but have been reading as our trip grew closer.  We leave on Saturday the 12th @ noon!!!  I think I am more excited than my wife and daughter (7) .  A little worried about the weather report but have also checked and historically there has been little rainfall during this week since 2001.  

CAN'T WAIT.  

 2 days and counting...


----------



## Madisonsmom926

Thanks so much for the post!!  Have a great time when you go, I know that you will!!!


----------



## DiRTyBuNNy

Well, I'm a long time past when I should have done this (it's only been 13 days) but I'm still sort of a noob here. I've been to WDW twice in the last 14 months after having moved to the South from California to be with my wife. We're planning on going to WDW this fall and we'll be more firm in our plans once we know whether or not my DW will continue to work after the birth of our first child. Thanks.

--Mr. DB


----------



## Ghosts64

Finally jumped into the pool. 

Myself, DW, DS (8) and DD(6) are heading to AKL this Christmas.  We stayed offsite in Oct 05, and in Dec 06 at the WL.  I'm the planner and my wife loves that she can show up, enjoy the parks, dine, relax, and not fret the details.  Such pressure on me.

Finally joined up after learning a lot from the everyone on the boards.  I am a computer jockey by trade, what better use for computers than to research our upcoming trips.

I look forward to many more posts and sharing info!

brian


----------



## disneyK18

Hi everybody, my name's Kelly. I'm a long time lurker and first time poster. I just wanted to finally say "Hello!"


----------



## matt99

Hi I'm new to the boards so I need some help on how to post your own Thread and how to access your own profile ( not the user control ) so if anyone can help me that would be great. thanks


----------



## Ghosts64

hey Matt99

  once logged in there's an option up at the top called quick links.  It has a bunch of choices under it.  Edit signature, Edit profile, and Edit options are the 3 I used yesterday when I got started.  This is my 2nd post.

good luck


----------



## IDoBelieveInFairies

I am looking into a 12/30-01/06 trip to WDW. We will stay at POP and would like any ideas on celebrating New Years with a 9 and 13 year old. Will crowds begin to lessen after New Years at the parks? Will H20 parks be an option at this time of year? Should we rent a car? Thanks for all your help. I am a newbie at DIS and really appreciate the helpful info on these threads! I am so glad there really are so many nice people out there!


----------



## Mrs. mickey mouse

Hi everyone! my name is Diane and i have just joined!
Im sooo glad i found this site, coz now i am surrounded by people who are like me DISNEY MAD!   Yay!     Hope everyone has a very Disney Day!


----------



## schumigirl

Hi everyone,  newbie just joined after lurking far too long. My husband Tom and our 13 year old son are looking forward to our first trip to WDW in September. In fact first visit to the USA. As you can imagine we are really excited about it, it`s a mixed celebration really, my 40th b/day and our 15th wedding anniversary. Staying offsite in LBV and hoping for a magical experience for our first trip to the states. Looking for lots of advice so hope you can help, thanks


----------



## UKDEB

Mrs. mickey mouse said:


> Hi everyone! my name is Diane and i have just joined!
> Im sooo glad i found this site, coz now i am surrounded by people who are like me DISNEY MAD!   Yay!     Hope everyone has a very Disney Day!



Welcome to the DIS, Mrs MM  .  Do come and join us at the UK Trip Planning and UK Community forums.


----------



## UKDEB

schumigirl said:


> Hi everyone,  newbie just joined after lurking far too long. My husband Tom and our 13 year old son are looking forward to our first trip to WDW in September. In fact first visit to the USA. As you can imagine we are really excited about it, it`s a mixed celebration really, my 40th b/day and our 15th wedding anniversary. Staying offsite in LBV and hoping for a magical experience for our first trip to the states. Looking for lots of advice so hope you can help, thanks


Welcome to you too, Carole - I see you have already found your way to the UK boards.


----------



## lovebugmom

I was wondering what you "experienced" Disney folks could tell me about booking at the best price for a trip over memorial day week? We decided spur of the moment to go to Disney and now I am in a tizzy trying to get info on where to book and how and how to get the best price on tickets and room. We would like to stay at the Disney Movies hotel or the Sports one (value accomodations, as we will be bringing two kids). Any assistance you could give me would be great since I am sensing I am way in over my head!!!


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Hey y'all! I have posted before but just wanted to make a formal hello.


----------



## matt99

I have another question...
How do you post your own Thread? I have been replying to other people's Thread to ask my question I would like to post and ask questions in my own Thread sometimes

Thanks


----------



## jkpatrick

Just wanted to say hi, this is my 2nd post, but I'll be heading to WDW this September.  DISboards has been a real blessing, everyone who contributes is great, so I hope to return to favor as much as I cat.


----------



## MooseDog

I have a few great pics of my latest trip to share.  It says I may not post attachments.  Is there a time limit to how long it takes to do so?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mommy22princesses

H ow do I start a new thread?  I am kind of new and wanted to ask a question I could not find on here.


----------



## DopeyforEeyore

I joined a few months ago and have just been looking around. Thought it was time to jump in and say hello.


----------



## candyfloss10

hey im sarah
whattts up!!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hey All,

My name is Mike and I have been a longtime fan of Disney.  I am a Network Admin/Help Desk Coordinator for a community college in southern Oregon.  I have been married for 13 years to a wonderful lady and have 2 girls, ages 7 and 10  

We are planning a big family reunion in January of 2008 at Walt Disney World.  It will be my (and my daughter's) first time to WDW and my wife's first time back in 20 years!  We are all really excited about going and am very happy to find such a wonderful informative site to help with planning   

Glad ta meet ya!

Mike & Fam


----------



## sebastian75_99

subscribing


----------



## ky07

Hello all my name is Lawrence and first time here and just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Along4theRide

WELCOME!


----------



## JollyHoliday23

Hiya! I finally registered here after reading the boards for about a month now. I'm from northern CA and have been to Disneyland probably twelve times or so but never Disney World. This August my mom and I have decided to take a trip out there to check it out. Disneyland has always been a mom and me trip. Anyway I figured I'd sign up here so that I can ask questions instead of searching and searching hoping to find something that just might answer it. Uh...I think that is all for now? I am very very VERY excited about our upcoming trip!!  

- Jen


----------



## HeidiFantasia

Hi everyone! I have been a lifelong Disney fan and I excited to finally register here! My 31st Disney trip is coming up in October and is going to be extra special! It's the first time I'm going as a Mommy!
Anyway, I want to set my signature, profile etc but I don't know how... can anyone help me with this? Thanks!

Heidi Fantasia


----------



## MickeyRN

Hi everyone. Just joined. We are going back in Sept.


----------



## theatre_VP

I'm brand new!  Can't wait to be able to post everywhere.  Welcome to me!


----------



## MAG_1961

Reply To Jolly Holiday

I Hope Im Doing This Right Im New To This Lol
My Wife And I Just Returned From Disney World And Of Course We Loved It,each Of The 5 Parks Has So Much To Offer ,and So Much To See ,we Stayed At The Camp Grounds For About 10 Days ,i Will Be 46 This August And Im Sure I Have Never Been So Relaxed And Had So Much Fun As I Had Those 10 Days,i Owe It All To My Friends For Taking Use .thank You Harold And Kim!!!!!!
Mark


----------



## super_star

Hello fellow disney fanatics.
I'm new here and glad to have found you. Everyone that knows me, knows how much of a disney freak I am . Glad to admit it proud of it.Hope to spend many hours reading and posting here . Also make some more disney friends.


----------



## capone_kimberly

How do I change my name for posts, when I signed up I thought they wanted the beginning of my email address.  I would like a different user name to appear instead of my full name.

Kim


----------



## SMcAuley

Hi I just wanted to say what a great site this is. first time posting. Will be at the World July 7-21.


----------



## LimeGreenEd

First post. Hello to all.


----------



## Disney*Mom

geez! this took me forever to figure out how to post!! So happy to be on the boards...I love Disney!


----------



## tlg588

Hello everyone! I am so glad I found these boards. They are a great source of info.


----------



## Mrs Darling

Testing my signature


----------



## TxTiggergal

Hello everyone! I just joined the DIS and this is my first attempt at posting!


----------



## newdisneymum

Hi Everyone! 
After reading this forum for a month i finally decided to join. My family and I are going to Disney July 07 at the CSR. The most special thing about this trip is, it's the first time I'm going as a mom *yay!*


----------



## jporter2004

I know I'm doing this backwards, but I just returned from Disney World, and now I'm joining the boards.  Hopefully, you can all help me figure out how to get back there soon!  I can't wait to start reading the posts!


----------



## OrangeBlossom15

newdisneymum said:


> Hi Everyone!
> After reading this forum for a month i finally decided to join. My family and I are going to Disney July 07 at the CSR. The most special thing about this trip is, it's the first time I'm going as a mom *yay!*



Hi, from Slidell.  I've only ever been to WDW as a Mom.  It is great to see the magic on your kid's faces !


----------



## foot

Hello all! I am new to the boards but a long time HUGE Disney fan. I have been to Disneyland many times. I have just had a trip there with my kisd and they are finally old enough to enjoy almost all of it!


----------



## kthompson

I am new to the boards and would like to see if anyone would be interested in purchasing 123 points.  I had scheduled a vacation for my sister and she cancelled this weekend.  The points must be used by November 30, 2007.  My family would love to go but I am almost 6 months pregnant and can't travel.  Any information on how I can go about doing this?


----------



## DisneyDame27

Hi all - New to the boards but not to the DIS.  Please be patient I'm so technologically challenged.  Been going to Disneyworld every two years since 1997.  Also DVC members since 2002.  Just looking to earn my computer "ears" here.


----------



## dan3255

Hi all,

New to posting on the boards but have been reading them for a long time.  We just got two studios CV at AKV for mar 1-4 and BCV for Mar 4 -12 we can't wait to go.  

Dan


----------



## vickxo

hi everyone! first post here on the boards but not my first visit. my family and i are going to disney in a few weeks and although it's not our first trip to disney we are still incredibly excited to see all the new additions.


----------



## StarDrifter

Hi everyone! its so great to talk about all things disney world!! I love it! I have a question though, what in the world is FOCKER WATCH? hahaha!!!


----------



## kthompson

I am brand new to the boards.  I am trying to book a vacation for sometime next year, which month is better October of November?


----------



## kthompson

We are looking to stay at the Grand Floridian next year with a 1 year old and 5 year old.  Anyone want to share their feedback?


----------



## kthompson

I need to sell 123 points that need to be used by end of this November.  Let me know if anyone is interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneydad99

Help my DW has signed up as DisneyMom1965 & wants to use the same e-mail address as I have but the system will not let her I set up another e-mail for her but she would really like to use mine is this possible?


----------



## mickeyfan4life

Hello all MY Name is Jennifer mother to 1 little 3 yr old boy who loves disney as much as i do! I am new to the boards but a long time HUGE Disney fan. I've been to disney world a few times last time was back in 1995. i so hope to take my son there next year.


----------



## JasmineRocks!

HELLO!  I'm new. Looking forward to talking to people who are just as excited as I am about going to Disney.  I'm sure all of my friends are sick of hearing about it!


----------



## dan3255

I just love the board and wanted to tell everyone  HI.


----------



## Poppyqwn

Hi.  I wanted to actually introduce myself somewhere.  Dh and I are taking our kiddos, 9, 3, and 2 to WDW for the first time in Sept.


----------



## crdeere

Hey all--I have been to DisneyWorld many times as an adult.  Also as a teacher we came several times for the annual "senior trip".  I am planning a trip for April of 08 with my youngest neice who will be 8.  She came with me and her mom (not a park person) her older brother and my brother and his daughter in 06.  We had a good time but she missed some of the fun things I had done with my nephew and neice on a previous trip.  I hope navigating the board will be easy.


----------



## Vicky1707

Hi, Im new to the diss board, can anyone direct me to any instruction on how to use the forum, I believe I cant reply on the forum for a while?


----------



## Artoo

Just wanted to officially say "hello". I've been on here about a week, but have never come onto this thread (too busy checking out great WDW photos!). I love this board! Not only is it very helpful and full of great ideas, but everyone on here seems so so nice!!!


----------



## Vicky1707

Hi Artoo,
Thanks for the intro.  I see you are getting married soon, we got married Sep 05 with Florida honeymoon, 2 weeks in Orlando and a week in St Petes.  We had planned a full disney wedding originally but some family couldnt make it so we changed our plans and got married the day before we flew.
Also we were meant to stay at Port Orleans but just before we went they told us the swimming pools were all being renovated, so we ended up at the World Centre Marriott and I have to say it was absolutely fantastic!  Its a conference hotel but it didnt bother us, we had complete privacy and it was an amazing hotel and setting and we were treated really well. It was so good we wish we had stayed for the full three weeks and not bothered with St Petes, it was rubbish, apart from a few really good retaurants.

Following our honeymoon, we had a little bundle of joy nine months later so we havnt been back since, but we are booked now to go for Christmas and New year this year and we are bursting with excitement! And the DIS board has really helped us plan our trip.


----------



## RockMouse

Hi Everybody. I've been visiting for years now and thought I'd join so that I could participate in this GREAT forum.


----------



## Mouse House

Just wanted to say "Hi".  Like the previous poster I have been lurking for what seems like forever.  Love the boards and the wonderful information.
Thanks


----------



## Lewanc

JasmineRocks! said:


> HELLO!  I'm new. Looking forward to talking to people who are just as excited as I am about going to Disney.  I'm sure all of my friends are sick of hearing about it!




_Hi Jasmine -- Just wanted to say Welcome.  You have definitely come to the right place to share you excitement about Walt Disney World.   Members of the disboards love to talk about Disney, and never tire of the subject.

As you read the different threads, you will find most people are repeat visitors, year after year, and some with multiple visits per year. I too am a repeat offender as I live about 25 mintues from the "World", and find myself there a couple of times or more per month, even if to do nothing more than  dine and enjoy the scenery.

People who don't love Disney as most disboards members do, can't understand the enthusiasm and excitement shared by Disney Lovers. Many think Disney is just the parks and geared to children, but Disney has so much to offer for adults too. Most disboards members agree that once you get bitten by the Disney bug, there is no remedy or cure.  Most find themselves planning the next vacation quite often before the current one has ended.  You will find disboards members to be very friendly, and will go out of their way to answer questions that will help you have a great vacation. 

Hope you have a wonderful time on your September trip, the weather shouldn't be as hot and humid as it is now. Have a great day!!!    _


----------



## Jigawatt

After many attempts by my wife (stitch27 on this board) to get me to register here... here I am!

I just finally made my first Disney World trip back in May for my honeymoon... and fell in love with it more than I ever thought I could.  I'm 27 years old, and felt more like a giddy 7 year old at times.   She alwys thought it was a travesty that I had never been there, so she suggested that we honeymoon there, and I'm so glad that we did.

Already looking forward to going back!


----------



## baloo's girl

Hello All,
I've been lurking here for about 2 weeks! I am amazed and totally obsessed with this board. And let me say, the people here are so friendly and helpful. 

I am planning a trip for early December '08 for my family. Dh thinks I'm a bit nuts with planning so early. Every day I have to give him updates about new things I've learned about Disney and the planning process. LOL

I've been to Disneyworld 3 times- '89, '94, and '98. And I've been to Disneyland once '00. This will be my first trip with dh and children-who will be 6 1/2 and 3 1/2 in 12/08. It's going to be hard to wait that long. But the planning process will keep me busy until then.

I'm sure I'll have a gazillion questions before all is said and done. 

Thanks for providing a haven for us disney fans!


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hey Jigawatt, welcome to the boards!  I'm sure WDW was a fantastic place to honeymoon at 

And Hello to Baloo's Girl!  No, you're not nuts for starting your planning so early.  We're going in Jan of '08 and I've been planning since the fall of 2006


----------



## ginnibobb

Hi to everyone!
We have been scoping out the boards for about a year. My sisterinlaw turned us on to it. There is sooo much great information here, I dont know how we would have planned our trip without it! Our family lives in PA and will be taking our first disneyworld trip in September and I cant wait!


----------



## cyre

How many posts do you need to be able to PM someone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwinsandQuads

you can PM at any time just click on the person you want to pm and you should be able to do it that way I don't know if there is any other way that is how I do It I hope I Helped


----------



## safetymom

You need at least 10 in order to PM.


----------



## cyre

safetymom said:


> You need at least 10 in order to PM.




Thanks, figured it was something like that


----------



## hkdl




----------



## TwinsandQuads

Sorry I didn't think you had to because I must not of relized that I had 10 before I tried to PM Once again I am sorry


----------



## ToInfinity

I just wanted to say hello to all the DIS members. I have been a lurker for a while and just recently joined and I must say that it is addicting. I love all the advise and I hope that I can contribute also. Thanks!!


----------



## tinkerbellelover

I've been using dis for a while but mainly just the chatting part, does anyone know why it's not working, or is it just me?

…………((¯¨`·.¸…..................………((¯¨`».¸
…¸.+´¨¯¨`·.`·.¸…`×.¸.+´¨¯¨`·.¸…………..`×.¸…`×.¸
..((…..*·-·´….))......)).....….....…`ø.¸.............))......))
....`ø.,¸__¸,.×´…¸.+´.·´¨¯¨`·.¸......`+.,¸__¸,.×´...¸.×´...............©Mere!
......................(.....`·-·*….))..................¸.+´.·´¨¯¨`·.¸
.......................`ø.,¸__¸,.×´..................((.....`·-·*.....)
........................¸.+´¨¯¨`×......................`ø.,¸__¸,.×´......×´¨¯¨`».¸
........................(.......*·-·´….¸.×´¨¯¨`».¸……..¸.×´¨¯¨`».¸…`·-·*..….)
……………......….....`+.,¸__¸,.Ø´……)…….(……….............…`×.,¸__¸,.+´
………………………....((¯¨`+.,¸__¸,.Ø´……...`+.,¸__¸,.·´¨¯))
.………………………....`+.,¸__¸,.Ø´¨¯¨`×..+´¨¯¨`×.,¸__¸,.+´
………….....……………..................*·-·´.`·-·*


----------



## Girldreamer02@gmail.

I'm new to the dis boards, but I've been to Disney twice now and I am very excited because my fiance and I are going for Christmas this yr (the 22nd-30th) Some think we are crazy, but I'm up for the challenge. He proposed to me last yr (dec. 16th) @ Cinderella's Royal Table...it was perfect!! Can't wait till this yrs trip only 155 days! Hi to everyone!


----------



## tinkerbellelover

welcome then


----------



## Girldreamer02@gmail.

thanks! Its good to be here...I've been lurking on the boards for a while, but decided to join.


----------



## 4forMe

I just wanted to say hello for the first time.  I have been lurking for the past month and love this board!  I have already obtained a wealth of information in planning our next trip.

I am planning a family trip for July 08.  This will be our 3rd trip in 4 years and our first one staying onsite.  

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this board!


----------



## Girldreamer02

Welcome to the boards...I'm new as well. We'll be attending next July as well for our Disneymoon! Soooo excited! Can't wait! Welcome again


----------



## sisterfunkhaus

I'm just popping in to say hi! I am new. I have been lurking for a bit and decided to join today. What a great board.


----------



## Ricmiclvsthemouse

Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the board (first post) and pretty much computer illiterate--I feel a little bewildered! Any advice would be appreciated!  I've been lurking (1st time using the "lingo! :0) for a while now since I'm planning a WDW vac for 09/22/07 thru 09/29/07. I have gotten so much info from this site--Thanks to everyone who has contributed!!
I'm scared to hit 'enter'!  Wonder how this will look when posted? .....


----------



## Lewanc

Ricmiclvsthemouse said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the board (first post) and pretty much computer illiterate--I feel a little bewildered! Any advice would be appreciated!  I've been lurking (1st time using the "lingo! :0) for a while now since I'm planning a WDW vac for 09/22/07 thru 09/29/07. I have gotten so much info from this site--Thanks to everyone who has contributed!!
> I'm scared to hit 'enter'!  Wonder how this will look when posted? .....



_Hi Michelle -- Welcome to the Boards -- You did a great job, post looks good.   Information obtained from the various threads are very helpful, and everyone is quite friendly. Ask any question on your mind, post as often as needed - someone will have the information.  Most who post here are Disney repeat offenders who have contracted the "Disney Virus" which is untreatable, but controlled by talking with others who have the same love for Disney.    Again, welcome to the group.

Have a great pre-fall vacation!!_


----------



## Girldreamer02

ToInfinity said:


> I just wanted to say hello to all the DIS members. I have been a lurker for a while and just recently joined and I must say that it is addicting. I love all the advise and I hope that I can contribute also. Thanks!!



Ditto...I was a lurker as well and I am totally addicted...I've only been posting for three or four days and I can't stop. Welcome!


----------



## Ricmiclvsthemouse

Thank you Lewanc!  It's nice to be welcomed personally. :  
I guess my next step is to find a forum, which I understand is basically a grouping of threads (specific questions) about a general subject, ie. resorts.  Is that correct?  
I'm pretty interested in the photopass--the last time I was at WDW (1995!)(My DH says our trip in '98 doesn't count because we only spent one day, at AK, and his MIL--my DM, was with us! )--Disney didn't offer that program then.
Thanks again!  See you on the boards! arty:
(I love those smilies!)


----------



## TReeves913

Hello!  This is my first time to the DIS Boards.  I am a DVC member and booked my 2nd vacation (with family members) for next month at OKW.  I would have loved to have booked the 3 bedroom grand villa, but was 4 points short.  If I wanted to rent 4 points, is this the place to find out how???
- Teresa


----------



## Goofers

I'm an off and on lurker.  Whenever we have a trip planned, basically.  Got a combo anniversary, birthday trip coming up.


----------



## Lewanc

TReeves913 said:


> Hello!  This is my first time to the DIS Boards.  I am a DVC member and booked my 2nd vacation (with family members) for next month at OKW.  I would have loved to have booked the 3 bedroom grand villa, but was 4 points short.  If I wanted to rent 4 points, is this the place to find out how???
> - Teresa



_Hi Teresa -- Welcome to the Boards.  There is some information regarding points for sale by clicking on Dis Home at the top of this page, or directly at www.wdwinfo.com.  On the lefthand side of the home page, go down the list until you find DVC/Timeshare, click here to get to the timeshare home page, you will then be able to get the information you need.  By the way, the grand villas are really nice for a large group, plenty of space and privacy for all.   If you're lucky to get the 4 points you need, I'm sure you and your family will enjoy it - I'll keep my fingers crossed that Tinker Bell will spread some pixie dust your way, even before you arrive at the Magic Kingdom.

Have a great trip!!!_


----------



## Brenna&Noah's Mom

Hi!I'm new to the board.I have been lurking and decided to join.Seems like a great place with great advice!! My family and I are planning a trip to WDW in 08' so I love all the info!


----------



## Ebony &amp; Ivory

Hi there! We have decided that we want to head your way after Xmas, maybe over New Year. Wondering about renting a car and staying off property, cuz we want to do other stuff too....
What do you all think?

Oh, 5 of us, 3 teen boys.


----------



## HappyTap

Just checking in... love the board!


----------



## Lewanc

Ebony & Ivory said:


> Hi there! We have decided that we want to head your way after Xmas, maybe over New Year. Wondering about renting a car and staying off property, cuz we want to do other stuff too....
> What do you all think?
> 
> Oh, 5 of us, 3 teen boys.




_Hi There -- In response to your query, below are three sources for vacation rentals within a few miles of Disney.  

VRBO.com are vacation rentals by owners whereby in most cases, you deal directly with the owner. Most requre a 7 day stay, but some will negotiate length of stay. You will be able to view the accommodations and pick the unit you want, and that will be what you get when you arrive.  

All Star Vacation Homes.com operates in the same way, other than they are a management company representing the owners.  I have used both of these companies when arranging vacations for out of town family and friends when they wanted off property accommodations.  The best part, if you were spending $350.00 a night for a deluxe room at Disney, these companies offer a private villa, complete with swimming pool, some with game rooms, 2-7 bedrooms, fully equipped kitchens, and the list goes on depending on the property. You will find the pricings to be varied and in some instances, lower than Disney rates depending on the property you choose.

Lakestarhouse.com -This too is a private villa rented by a very nice lady by the name of Carol Saysell.  The house is 3,600 square feet, with 3 master bedrooms each with a full bath and 3 additional bedrooms and all the other amenities you could want in a home.  You might not need all the space, but when you consider the cost of a deluxe at Disney, I think the choice is a no brainer unless someone just wanted to stay on property.  I have found Carol's pricing to be lower than that for the same type offerings in Formosa Gardens, which is probably the most upscale of the Kissimmee rentals.  Should you choose Carol's place, tell her you were referred by LeWan Chisley. 

We have found the off property rentals to be much more advantageous, due to the space, allowing the kids to have their own area for relaxation after a day in the park, and the ability to have snacks and some meals at the villa, lessening the cost of Disney food.  There are grocery and drug stores near by to do your shopping.  If you care to venture up the road from your villa, you can also find a Walmart. In some instances when staying for a week, you can choose between a 7 day car rental or pool heat. I would suggest pool heat the end of December and January, as the weather can sometimes be a little chilly, but you could play it by ear, check the weather before you come, and make your decision upon arrival.  Some units have pool heat as a part of the rental cost, so nothing is really standard.

The rental area you are seeking is Kissimmee - Developments include Emerald Island, Formosa Gardens, & Rolling Hills.  I only list these as I have personal knowledge of the villas, their upkeep, quality, etc. and have had no problems when renting from either.  You will find many more rentals as you peruse through the listings, which I am sure will be satisfactory.  The developments I have mentioned are within a 5 -10 minute trip to Disney by car, depending on traffic.  There is also a "side road" you can take which aleviates taking the main 17-92 highway to the Disney main gate.   

If by chance, you can't find something from the above offerings, just e-mail me and I will give you more suggestions.  Have a great vacation._


----------



## mbautista11

Thanks for welcoming me here!!!


----------



## mbautista11

I am still earning my ears.


----------



## Unregistered

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hi I am Happy to be here.I have wasted many years by not joining you.


----------



## HB_Gibbs

Hello,

  I love D-Land so I thought I might as well join a forum dedicated to it.  I go to D-Land as much as I can. Im saving up for a pass right now.  Of all my memories of going to D-Land, my favorite are going on Space Mountain for the first time, and being able to get into Club 33.  I look forward to posting here.


----------



## jester911

Hello to all you great and crazy DISers.
I am amdmittedly a DIS junky. Or lurker if you will. I though that the time was right to finally intruduce myself along with my crew.
DH me along with DW have four little DS. 5,4,3,3 yup the last two are identical twin boys. 
I am planning on a trip to the world in late 2009. I know a long way off. But with the ages of the little ones. I thought it best that the twins would be 5 yrs old and be able to enjoy it that much more. My oldes boy will celebrate his 8th in Disney. Can't beat that.
I have read as much as I can. I contnue to rad several hours a day. The onformation on this site is truly mindboggling and so informative it is truly scary. I am sad and not ashamed to say that I was a complete rookie. I now am very grateful to the knowledge that I have gained on this site. You guys are unbelievable to share so many tips and suggestions. Strategies guidance. I have been enjoying more that I thought I would the trip reports of fellow DIS fanatics. Particually the ones with children and of most importance the ones from the parents with the bravery to go down to Disney with four kids. All there own or a mixture of friends and relatives. I Salute you.
I am glad I found this site and will continue to read and read. I would love to hear from you fellow DISers who have ventured forth with kids in tow. Tips and challenges abroad. 
Again.
Thanks for sahring all your wisdom to a rookie at disney. I have been there before in my youth. And again with my parent back in 1990. I still remember the Ninja turtle had a show on. Yup I am dating myself here.


----------



## jester911

I am so sorry for the spelling of that last message. Just  excited about posting for the first time.
Cheers
J


----------



## Jackson's LaLa

First time posting here.  We are planning a trip in November and thought I would research and get some good tips.


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hi Everyone! 

1st I'd like to say I love the DIS BOARDS.  Thanks for all the wonderful info! 

Can someone please tell me were I can find a list of abreviations, so I know what I'm reading, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lewanc

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 1st I'd like to say I love the DIS BOARDS.  Thanks for all the wonderful info!
> 
> Can someone please tell me were I can find a list of abreviations, so I know what I'm reading, thanks for all your help.




_Hi There -- Welcome to the boards, good to have you aboard.  To get an abreviations list, click on Dis Home at the top lefthand corner of this page.  This will take you to the Dis Home page.  Go down the lefthand side of this page until you see abreviations, click on it, you will be able to make a copy for future reference.  The more you learn about the resorts and parks, the easier it will be to interpret abreviations used by others on the boards.  

Hope this helps._


----------



## luvtink2

Hi everyone! I'm new to DIS Boards and can't wait to get lots of information and tips from everyone! We are currently in the beginning stages of planning our WDW trip for May 2008. We usually go around Sept or Oct but with my DS starting jr. high this fall, we didn't think that it would be a good idea to take him out of school. My DD age 8 doesn't see the big deal!! We have been to WDW 8 times and at the end of every trip, we can't wait to go back!!


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Lewanc said:


> _Hi There -- Welcome to the boards, good to have you aboard.  To get an abreviations list, click on Dis Home at the top lefthand corner of this page.  This will take you to the Dis Home page.  Go down the lefthand side of this page until you see abreviations, click on it, you will be able to make a copy for future reference.  The more you learn about the resorts and parks, the easier it will be to interpret abreviations used by others on the boards.
> 
> Hope this helps._



Thank you so much!


----------



## lumpyscall

Longtime visitor and reader, but finally joined because of your extensive wedding and honeymoon discussion section.

My fiance and I are getting married in February. We've already made ressies for our honeymoon -- April 12-19th, 2008 -- at AKL. We're so psyched.

Can't wait to get input and talk to everyone!!


----------



## Unregistered

though I seem to successfully log in, when I hit reply my user name does not show up.  I am having lots and lots of problems, including receiving an email that my thread was not maintained - well, it wasn't maintained because I can't post!  and I have send several emails asking for help with this problem but received no reply.  I am really frustrated.  I am finding these boards very complicated and can't figure out where to go for help.  I am not sure that this will post either.


----------



## mnmrmustard

Unregistered said:


> though I seem to successfully log in, when I hit reply my user name does not show up.  I am having lots and lots of problems, including receiving an email that my thread was not maintained - well, it wasn't maintained because I can't post!  and I have send several emails asking for help with this problem but received no reply.  I am really frustrated.  I am finding these boards very complicated and can't figure out where to go for help.  I am not sure that this will post either.



I wonder if it is an account activation thing?  It has been a bit since I registered on this board and I quite honestly registered on several forums at once, so I can't remember what the procedure was here.  Did you receive an e-mail from disboards when you created your account?

Other than an account validation thing, it may be a cookie setting.  If your computer isn't saving cookies it may mess up your ability to log on properly.

Just shooting in the dark here - hang in there and hope it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Lewanc

Unregistered said:


> though I seem to successfully log in, when I hit reply my user name does not show up.  I am having lots and lots of problems, including receiving an email that my thread was not maintained - well, it wasn't maintained because I can't post!  and I have send several emails asking for help with this problem but received no reply.  I am really frustrated.  I am finding these boards very complicated and can't figure out where to go for help.  I am not sure that this will post either.




_Hi There --  I'm not sure why the problem is occurring, but it's apparent your posts are being created as I am able to reply to your post.  It may be the cookie issue as explained by another.  Were you trying to start a thread?? If so, I don't think you can start a thread without a certain number of posts. As your user name is showing as unregistered, I would just register again and create a user name, by following the registration prompts very carefully.   Go to wdwinfo.com to register.  Look down the column on the lefthand side of the page to register, and to get information about the disboards. 

Hope this helps. _


----------



## mickiecake

I'm so glad I found this message board!! Me, my husband, and our 8 year old twins are going to DisneyWorld in Feb 08.. we are SOOOOO exited!!! They have never been, and I haven't been since I was a child!! I am so confused over which hotel, which tickets, which restaurants... I know I can fine some great info here!! 

And yup, my real name is Mickie


----------



## mel&me

mickiecake said:


> I'm so glad I found this message board!! Me, my husband, and our 8 year old twins are going to DisneyWorld in Feb 08.. we are SOOOOO exited!!! They have never been, and I haven't been since I was a child!! I am so confused over which hotel, which tickets, which restaurants... I know I can fine some great info here!!
> 
> And yup, my real name is Mickie



Oh, I am sure you will find all the info you need right here


----------



## Unregistered

Can anyone tell me how to contact a board monitor?  My efforts at getting assistance on still ongoing -

thanks.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

I set the thing to give me daily notification on several threads where I posted and I haven't gotten any notifications. Prior to that I left it at the default and I would get emails everytime someone would reply to the same post -- that's a bit much for me. Help please...


----------



## mnmrmustard

mickiecake said:


> I'm so glad I found this message board!! Me, my husband, and our 8 year old twins are going to DisneyWorld in Feb 08.. we are SOOOOO exited!!! They have never been, and I haven't been since I was a child!! I am so confused over which hotel, which tickets, which restaurants... I know I can fine some great info here!!
> 
> And yup, my real name is Mickie



Howdy Mickie!  Welcome Welcome Welcome!  

Yes, lots of good info to find and lots of helpful people :-]  We're going for the first time in Jan '08 so I'll hopefully be able to post a trip report before you head out


----------



## diz_kid 777

Hey, everyone!  Long-time lurker and first-time poster.  Looking forward to hanging out with all of you here and getting some more great information!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

diz_kid 777 said:


> Hey, everyone!  Long-time lurker and first-time poster.  Looking forward to hanging out with all of you here and getting some more great information!!



Welcome   welcome   welcome!  

Going next month aye?  Hope you have lots of fun!!!


----------



## diz_kid 777

mnmrmustard said:


> Welcome   welcome   welcome!
> 
> Going next month aye?  Hope you have lots of fun!!!




Thanks so much for the kind welcome!  My boyfriend and I are leaving on the 18th for The World.  Getting absolutely giddy over here!!   I just moved to a new city, and right now getting out to WDW is my stabilizer.  Can't wait to go "home."


----------



## One Small Step

Hello fellow Disney fans!  I am new to the board, but wish that I had discovered it earlier!  My family and I have just returned from our magical vacation at the Grand Floridian  and I am still floating on pixie dust!   Just wanted to introduce myself and make sure that I've gotten my profile set up correctly!  Look forward to getting to know you and learning more about Disney and  planning magical vacations in the future


----------



## TheTwilightZone

Hello! I'm new here but it seems like an awesome place. I just found it, Although it would have been helpful before i went on my Disney world Trip On July 6th at The Beach club. I can't wait to get lots of Info and Tips from everyone.  So I can be prepared for my Next Disney World trip in 3 years at least. It's Very Delightful to meet you all.


----------



## technohive

Hi, I am from Philippines and a newbie here . Anyway its good to know this place and it seems interesting and it looks like a good place to find information and gain some knowledge. Hoping that my stay here would be fruitful and exciting as well.


----------



## Aleebama

Welcome!


----------



## justadisneygirl

I've been living on these boards for the past week or so, planning our trip.
Thanks for this awesome spot!!

I was also wondering, when will I be able to post pics in the forum?
Thanks
Amy


----------



## spatter1234

I have been reading these boards for months but just now starting to post. 9 days and counting until next trip. Have founds tons of useful information.


----------



## momma2minnie

Hi! to all  I am from SW Louisiana Cajun Country to be exact! I am planning a trip for my family (Myself30, DH31 and DD3) for Dec 10-15 will be staying at CBR. This will be DD's 1st trip and our 7th wedding anniversary as well. We spent our Disneymoon at CBR the same week of Dec 2000. 

I found the Dis quite by accident when researching our trip and lurked for awhile but you people have way too much fun... I had to come out of the shadows and join in I must say the LGMH tradition simply intrigues me. I have made several trips to the local Home Depot and have freed a stack of LGMHs from their little cells, and I am having much fun planning our window dressing.

BTW , DH thinks I'm crazy with all the energy I'm putting in to planning this trip so it a great relief to have found such a great group of like minded people.


----------



## bbqwing

Hello everyone. I am new here.. I am from Vancouver, Canada.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Soopafly

Hi all! I'm new to the boards so just thought I would say hello. I will be staying at CBR with my girlfriend Stephanie (Stefy) from 26th Sept - 6th Oct. Getting closer and closer now and we can't wait! Gotta thank everybody that posts here, you have really helped with the planning of our trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## ultimatemickeyfreak

I'm new too... but I'm from SE Louisiana!!! 
Just found out about the LIME GREEN MICKEY HEADS today....


----------



## momma2minnie

ultimatemickeyfreak said:


> I'm new too... but I'm from SE Louisiana!!!
> Just found out about the LIME GREEN MICKEY HEADS today....



Welcome!!! Ain't this great almost as good as a crawfish boil!! :gr We're from Kaplan. there's a thread on here somewhere for people from La. to check in. I lost it though.
anyway  Hope ya'll have a great trip!


----------



## Funatdiz

I know that this may sound a little dumb, but I am not a computer wiz by any means and I didn't spend the night at the Holiday Inn Express. Could someone explain to me how to set up a page with the Ticker/Counter. The teenagers all have MySpace account, but I can't get them to set with me long enough to explain this to me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sabri2007

Hi everyone.

I have never been to Disneyland before....yeah you heard right? Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to see?


----------



## M&N

I've been reading and piling up loads of great information...Thanks so much. I just got up the nerve to post! I have friends who live in Orlando and have been there 5 times so far. Thinking of a Disney cruise next. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Pamjr

Is there a place to find all the acronyms?  I know what the resort letters are such AKL and BWV but I'm a little confused by many of the others like CRO.


----------



## ultimatemickeyfreak

well i've really gotten better at this whole posting thing .... and I've been apart of a copule boards and I have seen really nice people and I've seen some really crazy posts by people criticizing other people's opinions.  I have been to WDW 24 times in my life and when I go in Sept. it will be my forth time this year.... I think this board is an awesome way to meet new people and adds a completely new aspect to the whole DISNEY experience.  


oh yeah and....

RESPECT THE LIME!!!!!


----------



## ultimatemickeyfreak

M&N said:


> I've been reading and piling up loads of great information...Thanks so much. I just got up the nerve to post! I have friends who live in Orlando and have been there 5 times so far. Thinking of a Disney cruise next. Keep the ideas coming!



Hi, I hope that you have alot of fun...


----------



## crissichef

M&N said:


> I've been reading and piling up loads of great information...Thanks so much. I just got up the nerve to post! I have friends who live in Orlando and have been there 5 times so far. Thinking of a Disney cruise next. Keep the ideas coming!



Hello, I just signed up this month too.  I have been reading the boards for years but never signed up to post! Where in PA are your from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WhyIsTheRUMGone?

Hi all you DISer's!  The DW got me turned on to the boards, and they are a great source of info and have some great people. We're from western Wyoming, and have a son with a disability, so going to WDW is our escape and coping mechanism. Our friends' eyes kind of glaze over when we start talking Disney, so it's nice to have a community of like-minded folks who 'get it'


----------



## carolyn elkins

My message was locked because I didn't bumb it up.  Can you let me know how to bump up my message.

thank you


----------



## safetymom

You can't bump a locked message.


----------



## mlill

WhyIsTheRUMGone? said:


> Hi all you DISer's!  The DW got me turned on to the boards, and they are a great source of info and have some great people. We're from western Wyoming, and have a son with a disability, so going to WDW is our escape and coping mechanism. Our friends' eyes kind of glaze over when we start talking Disney, so it's nice to have a community of like-minded folks who 'get it'



Welcome to the DIS!  It's great to see a DH join! I'm still workin' on mine.  It's very nice to meet you!  

Happy Planning!
-Michelle


----------



## WhyIsTheRUMGone?

Thanks!...Glad to be here. This place is huge! So...much....info...


----------



## Alex&Evan'sMom

Hello everyone!  I have been visiting the boards for a couple weeks now but just joined.  Love all the info!   I'm going on my 5th visit Oct.16-21 and I can't wait!   




1989 WDW offsite 1st visit
1998 WDW offsite DH 1st visit
2004 WDW offsite DS's 1st visit
2006 WDW ASMo and MNSSHP
2007 WDW ASM and MNSSHP


----------



## kckmom

Hi everyone, joined a while ago but am on here daily now as we get ready for our trip to WDW end of the month!!  This is our second trip as a family, dd6, dd4, dd1 are so excited!!  (DH and I have gone on numerous trips with our respective families as children, but honestly, I think we are having more fun as adults!)

We are staying offsite, we own a Marriott timeshare, does anyone else here use a timeshare or stay off property, I would love to hear from you and your experiences. 

Andrea


----------



## choelscher

where is the best place to post this?


----------



## traveler2007

I just found this board tonight. Very cool. I haven't been to WDW for a long time. Maybe 30 years. Last time I went my family and I drove down from Washington state in our camper. Boy was that an interesting trip. 
I'm hoping to move to Tampa next year. Maybe I'll take a trip up to Orlando.
Bonnie


----------



## Angies1274

Hi Everyone!! I just found this board last week and love it!!! I have found so much great information already!!! We are planning our first trip to disney for April 29-May 3 and are sooooooo excited.!!!!


----------



## kckmom

How exciting!  Your kids will have a blast, and I know you and DH will too!!


----------



## mrincredible2008

i haven't been on here long..... So much to read but everything is very useful! dis rocks


----------



## porknbeans

I just signed up and I am completely new to the forum.  I never went to Disney as a child, but have gone twice as an adult.  We are planning our third trip this coming March and will be staying on site for the first time.  I'm looking forward to being able to enjoy the parks with a more relaxed approach.  Now starts the difficulty of weeding through all of the threads and posts to answer all of my questions.


----------



## stuffedw/fluff

I'm a little nervous here...I've been lurking on the boards for about two years, but have just gotten up the nerve to join.  I've been going to the world almost my entire life and love it, love it, love it! My DH and I have two wonderful DS and we are taking our first "big trip" with them in a week. Until now, they've either been in the womb, been babies, or we've left them at home (with grandparents, of course!). Just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed reading over the past couple of years and hopefully I'll be able to give others some insight. Bye for now!


----------



## justinrocks101

omg hi ppl i just got banned from vmk for one month!


----------



## justinrocks101

ok ppl im new so can u plz tell me how u do the - countdown to thing - and the disney pics and to get your own pics - plz i want to know bc its soooooooo cool!                    I LOVE DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovetinkmom

I have been lurking for almost a yr-this is my 1st post. I CANNOT WAIT until our trip in Nov-of course my family thinks I have gone over the edge! This is such a great board,I have gotten such great ideas!!! Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## kckmom

Welcome everyone!

Isn't DISboards the best!!  I have had lots of fun reading thru, we are leaving in 17 days for our 2nd family trip, and have gotten so many great hints and reviews for dining.


----------



## scoobydude

hey..im not sure if i introduced myself. im sean...i live in canada but i've been to disney land many times!!!


----------



## Flamingomo

Hi everyone!
I am new here, and am having some trouble navigating. I want to create a new thread or discussion as I have some questions. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I looked through the FAQ's and cannot find out anything. Thanks!!!
Maureen


----------



## OnceUponADream07

Flamingomo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new here, and am having some trouble navigating. I want to create a new thread or discussion as I have some questions. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I looked through the FAQ's and cannot find out anything. Thanks!!!
> Maureen



Hi Flamingomo - I just wrote to welcome you over on the PA thread.  I am kinda new, too, but there are lots of veterans on these boards, who have been very helpful.  I posted a new question, but now I can't remember how I did it  (not much help, huh).  Maybe ask over on the PA board, it is smaller and those girls helped me out a lot.  Good luck.


----------



## OnceUponADream07

crissichef said:


> Hello, I just signed up this month too.  I have been reading the boards for years but never signed up to post! Where in PA are your from if you don't mind me asking?



There is a Hi, I'm from PA board - come over and join us there!!!


----------



## Lewanc

choelscher said:


> where is the best place to post this?




_Hi Choelscher - Assuming from your post, you want to rent a vacation club villa - am I correct?? If so, I would list the post on the Disney Vacation Club Thread.  

At the top of the Dis Posting Page on the left hand side, click on user CP.   On this page you will see a box titled Forum Jump.  Scroll through the topics until you reach Disney Vacation Club - DVC Rent/Trade section. This thread is devoted to DVC rentals and trades, and allow good responses for your post.

Are you aware vacation club villas can be rented from Disney, if available for your dates?? To my knowledge, the only villas that aren't available to non-DVC members at the present time, are the villas at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  A toll free number for contacting Disney is 1-877-939-3732.

You may also want to check pricing at disneyworld.com. At the top left hand side of the page, click on resorts and choose all resorts.   Disney Vacation Club Villas will be the first entry on the page.  Move your cursor to Explore Another Resort, and a drop down menu will show a list of all vacation club resorts, just click on any resort listed, and you will be able to get the prices for a 2 bedroom villa at each resort. 

I would suggest that you use the web site as an information source, but call to get the most updated information and pricing.  At times, there are discounts which are not listed on the web site such as Annual Pass, AAA, etc.  A cast member would be able to give all the information you would need to assist in vacation planning.

Hope this has helped.

_


----------



## disneylover13

Hey all you dissers. I'm new here and I want someone to chat to. SO does anyone like Hannah Montana?


----------



## Maggie Ann

I love this board!  Still trying to get the hang of posting, etc.


----------



## britgal34

I made it at last....... hi, this is my first post here  
I'm just introducing myself here! I am married with 3 kids and all booked to go on our 1st WDW holiday next year  

Hope to make many friends who will help & guide us on our way  

Thanks for reading

Mel


----------



## Rescue Ranger

Finally posting, its about time!

This place is soooo helpful, all the tips, updates and info and what not, its going to make my upcoming venture back all that more enjoyable. Happy to be aboard


----------



## waveydavey

Hi!  
I discovered the DIS a couple of years ago simply by chance, but really began reading the forums daily last fall while planning a March, '07 trip to DL.
I finally got around to registering last month, so I figured it was about time I actually posted. So...hi.


----------



## Birdiegirl

how many posts before you can pm?


----------



## kckmom

I think it is like 10 or so, go to some of the other sites that interest you and say hello, or ask a question.  That's what I did!


----------



## OnceUponADream07

britgal34 said:


> I made it at last....... hi, this is my first post here
> I'm just introducing myself here! I am married with 3 kids and all booked to go on our 1st WDW holiday next year
> 
> Hope to make many friends who will help & guide us on our way
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Mel




Welcome - the first post is kinda scary, but it gets addictive real quick.  I am sure you will get lots of help and info here - just ask!!!


----------



## PrincessDoubt

I just have a quick question and have no idea where to ask it.  What do all the abbreviations mean?  I thought I was up on internet lingo...but I'm lost...the only ones I can think of off the top of my head are DD and DH...but there's a ton more...like PM..that folks are using and I'm lost.  Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## mrcricket

PrincessDoubt said:


> I just have a quick question and have no idea where to ask it.  What do all the abbreviations mean?  I thought I was up on internet lingo...but I'm lost...the only ones I can think of off the top of my head are DD and DH...but there's a ton more...like PM..that folks are using and I'm lost.  Is there a list somewhere?



I've had it explained as two different things. 
1. DD, DH, DS etc. stands for Darling or Dearest Daughter, Husband, son, etc.
2. or Disney Daughter, Disney Husband, etc.

PM usually stands for Private Message, but guess there could be other definitions.


----------



## PrincessDoubt

Thank you


----------



## OnceUponADream07

PrincessDoubt said:


> I just have a quick question and have no idea where to ask it.  What do all the abbreviations mean?  I thought I was up on internet lingo...but I'm lost...the only ones I can think of off the top of my head are DD and DH...but there's a ton more...like PM..that folks are using and I'm lost.  Is there a list somewhere?



Found this under "Tech Support".  It took me a while to "get it" but I figured out most of the abbreviations, but not all out (eventually).  I see some additional ones used that are not here, but this should help you. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## SusanMomOf2

I am a mouseketeer... how many more do I need and what will my next level be when I am promoted?


----------



## disneynephew

This is my first post ever!Yay!!!


----------



## kckmom

How many posts do you need to become a Mouseketeer?  Is there a place on the boards to explain things like how many posts until you can PM, etc.?

TIA!


----------



## choelscher

I have been trying to respond to your message. Please check and see if you can change your dates for SSR or another 2 bedroom villa to 12/31/07 - 1/05/08. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mickey'n'Me

I have just discovered this site.     I LOVE it.  The problem is I won't get anything done during the day because I will be here chating with everyone.   This is only my second post and I am hooked already!!!  Is there a way to track the posts that I have made so I can tell if anyone has answered them?  This site is so large I have a hard time remembering where I was when I had made a post.  Sorry for the stupid question   We have our next Disney trip in 2 months and just joined the Disney Vacation Club.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## Unregistered

Hi, i am new to this site and am in need of some advice from those in the know. I have a trip to WDW for Feb. 11 to 20 2008 and am really worried about how bad the crowds will be. I was there in 2004 for only 2 days before getting on a Disney cruise {the very best holiday ever} and the crowds were awesome.it was the end of Jan. I have booked flights and rooms and have booked time off work then found out that Pres. day falls into our time frame.feel so dumb as I am from Canada and wasn't aware of this holiday. Should I be changing plans?


----------



## wdwdad72

Hi, newbie to this site but veteran to WDW. This site is packed full of helpful information!! Thank you


----------



## luvyawdw

Hello, I have a question I hope someone can help with. I hope its is ok to post it here, if not Im sorry. We are scheduled to go to WDW on Dec 12 -16. We also may have the choice to go Nov 14-18. What would you suggest. My MAIN concern is crowds. Our daughter does better in low-crowds. She is in a wheel chair and may be taking a power chair so navigating is tricky. Anyone with suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## 1goofy1

Welcome wdwdad72.   I too am new here.


----------



## AngelKitty

Hi everyone   I am new


----------



## cthawes

hey this is my 9th post


----------



## seasheller

luvyawdw said:


> Hello, I have a question I hope someone can help with. I hope its is ok to post it here, if not Im sorry. We are scheduled to go to WDW on Dec 12 -16. We also may have the choice to go Nov 14-18. What would you suggest. My MAIN concern is crowds. Our daughter does better in low-crowds. She is in a wheel chair and may be taking a power chair so navigating is tricky. Anyone with suggestions? Thank you.



Our very first visit to Disney started the week after Thanksgiving in 1987.  We had Epcot to ourselves.  Have pictures of my three teens with no one else in sight.  Now we usually go in February and crowds are low - except for President's week.  Then it's a mob scene.


----------



## *lilouw

Hi! I'm Coralie and I live in Belgium ! I speak French but I think my English is pretty good...sometimes, I make mistakes !  
I'm a huge fan of Disney: films, parks...
I have an annual pass at Disneyland Resort Paris. I have never been in Walt Disney World or other Disney Parks than DLP.
I'd like to go to WDW next September...It depens of the budget!
I love reading you, it's so interesting and funny !


----------



## Minnielove1000

Its really fun to be here!


----------



## Star54

Just wanted to say Hi to all. My name is Linda and I live in Brooklyn, New York. I am a newbie on this board (but an oldie but goodie in life). I am a big WDW fan and try to go every year, (when I am not going to Vegas hee hee, and Star Trek conventions). I am taking my SIL and neice for their first trip Nov 11-17, especially for the Very Merry Mickey Christmas Party! Can't wait...hope to chat with youse guyz soon.


----------



## Minnielove1000

Love this site!


----------



## CleKait

Hi I'm Kaitlyn. I've been to Disney World twice and hopefully I'll be going back May 2008.


----------



## wildernesslodgefan

this is my second post!


----------



## LadyLawyerInCA

Hello everyone!  I have been reading the boards for years but finally found the time to get involved on it.   My next trip is to Disney Florida November 1 - November 24 with my son and his best friend and we will be at AKL.  Then on December 22 I get to go back until Jan 1 with my sister and 2 nieces since my son will be with his dad then  and we will be at GF.   This is my first FLorida WDW trip in 3 years!  Excited!  Do Disneyland here a lot each year though.


----------



## Edith

Hi everyone! I'm new to the board. I went to WDW a few times and I,m going back in march with my friend PopArtGal... Happy to be there with you!


----------



## EPCOTWalker

Bonjour!
My grandfather is a Lannoye, and his ancestors came from Belgium, near the French border.  Also, my neighbors, the DeBaets family, were natives of Belgium who came to the USA after World War II.  I try to get to WDW at least twice a year, and some day would love to see Disneyland Paris!


----------



## Bean Counter

Hi everyone!


----------



## Lewanc

luvyawdw said:


> Hello, I have a question I hope someone can help with. I hope its is ok to post it here, if not Im sorry. We are scheduled to go to WDW on Dec 12 -16. We also may have the choice to go Nov 14-18. What would you suggest. My MAIN concern is crowds. Our daughter does better in low-crowds. She is in a wheel chair and may be taking a power chair so navigating is tricky. Anyone with suggestions? Thank you.



_Hi There - I am local Disney, and always suggest to family and friends to visit close to or at Thanksgiving time.  We always find the parks to be less crowded at this time of year, with the added plus of the humidity and temperature being much more comfortable for days in the park.
We have also found the early weeks of December to afford the same luxury. One can never be 100% sure of park capacity unless you are on site on any given day, but I think either of your dates would be great for less crowds.  If I had your particular situation, and had to pick a date, I would go with  November as I have never had a problem during that time of year.

Whether you choose November or December, I'm more than sure you will have a wonderful vacation, and won't experience heavy crowds._


----------



## Geniefan

Hi, i just joined today.


----------



## mjy

Geniefan said:


> Hi, i just joined today.


 
Hello, Genie Fan!


----------



## rbjfamily

Newbie,

Overwhelmed by the amount of information here.

Planning a WDW trip 2/10 - 2/14.

Humble thanks to all who participate.


----------



## mjy

rbjfamily said:


> Newbie,
> 
> Overwhelmed by the amount of information here.
> 
> Planning a WDW trip 2/10 - 2/14.
> 
> Humble thanks to all who participate.


 
If you're overwhelmed now, just wait until people beginning giving you the help you're looking for!


----------



## melissaknits

Hi, I have not posted in so long that I can't remember my old username and password! I came much more frequently when we were traveling with kids, but slacked off for a while. I am back now because we're CRUISIN' in Jan 08, and since we've never done that before, I need to start my recon mission so we're ready to go! Besides, the day goes a bit better with a little DIS in it!


----------



## PADISFAM

Hi everyone- newbie to the posts, looking to join DVC-SSR, very soon.  Disney's my favorite place- next is Walmart .  I'm a Nurse & I tell everyone my dream job is to be the Nurse in the WalMart in the World- do you think they'll build that soon ??!!


----------



## mrincredible2008

PADISFAM said:


> Hi everyone- newbie to the posts, looking to join DVC-SSR, very soon.  Disney's my favorite place- next is Walmart .  I'm a Nurse & I tell everyone my dream job is to be the Nurse in the WalMart in the World- do you think they'll build that soon ??!!



YES! Walmart already has Medical offices in them! See dreams do come true.


----------



## Figaro972

melissaknits said:


> Hi, I have not posted in so long that I can't remember my old username and password! I came much more frequently when we were traveling with kids, but slacked off for a while. I am back now because we're CRUISIN' in Jan 08, and since we've never done that before, I need to start my recon mission so we're ready to go! Besides, the day goes a bit better with a little DIS in it!



sort of the same thing here, my old computer crashed and it remembered my username and password, i never had to type it in.


----------



## mareandthemouse

I'm so excited to be making ny first post after lurking and learning for so long.  I don't know what took me so long.


----------



## ashleymartin

Hi......Thanks for accepting me as a member of your world.


----------



## HubbaBubbax

Hiya, I am also new. 
I, also was a lurker for over a year so I finally decided to join today.


----------



## DisneyLunaTics

Such a 40 yo newbie and just trying to post!


----------



## DisneyLunaTics

Here it is....#2 post!


----------



## DisneyLunaTics

here's another one!


----------



## DisneyLunaTics

another one, thanks


----------



## tinyone19

I am new


----------



## mjy

tinyone19 said:


> I am new


 
And I am welcoming you!


----------



## mjy

DisneyLunaTics said:


> another one, thanks


 
Welcome!  I hope you enjoy yourself here.  It is a wonderful addiction!


----------



## tinyone19

mjy said:


> And I am welcoming you!  ​





    Thank You ​


----------



## kellb224

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to offically say hi.. I have been reading these boards forever!  But now that I am planning a trip to Disney this Christmas, I thought I'd "join for real".  So hello-- this is a great site, I cannot believe all of the information- it's unreal.  I thought I was a huge Disney fan-- but these boards have made me realize there is SOO much  I still don't know- which mades it even more fun!


----------



## mjy

kellb224 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to offically say hi.. I have been reading these boards forever! But now that I am planning a trip to Disney this Christmas, I thought I'd "join for real". So hello-- this is a great site, I cannot believe all of the information- it's unreal. I thought I was a huge Disney fan-- but these boards have made me realize there is SOO much I still don't know- which mades it even more fun!


 
*Welcome!  Gosh . . . Disney at Christmas . . . I'm jealous!*


----------



## SillyGirl30

I have been reading the boards for a while, but I'm new to posting.  The Disboards gave me so much great information!


----------



## FamilyShortyAJP

This is a wonderful site!!! I'm so glad I found it!!


----------



## HangOn2HatsNGlasses

Let's hope this works!


----------



## Choi




----------



## Choi

I'm speaking to myself.


----------



## kwalls

hello!  i am so glad i found this site, i am getting married at disney 2/8.  how to i start asking questions/advice?  i am getting married at SBP and having dinner reception at fulton's..


----------



## wld4mky

Hi I am new as well,
Going to the world this Christmas. 
Was there in Feb. 07 as well.
Can't get enough of the place!!


----------



## Commodore_Barbosa

Arrr, just happy to be here, among the living!


----------



## Magpie

Hi!  I'm new, too!

I'm wondering - how many posts do I need to have before I can post a picture?  Because I've got one I'd like to add to the "tired kids" thread.

That's why I finally joined, actually.  I've been happily lurking for awhile!


----------



## I believe

Hi!  I'm new.  Giving and receiving some Disney magic seems like a really good idea tonight.  Is there anyone else out there now as well?


----------



## momtwo4

I have been lurking the last few weeks and have found so much great info!  Thank you DIS boards!  Dh has just said "ok" to a Nov 2008 trip,  I was really trying for an earlier one but I'm soo happy he said yes 
Recent trips Thanksgiving week Nov 2007 & June 2007 (1 day)
Now onto the planning


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Okay Dis moderators, I can't figure out how to put pictures up on a thread when I'm replying.  I'm not too computer-savvy, so bear with me, please!  I have Kodakshare software with all my WDW pictures.  How do I add one to a post?

Thanks, and I loooove these boards!!


----------



## nena

Hey every1...newbie here from California.  I'm planning my first trip to WDW in June 2008.  The information on these boards is overwhelming.  Still trying to decide whether to buy a Disney package from AAA or disney.  Any thoughts?


----------



## MyMeganPooh

Good Afternoon All ~ I am new here.  Looking forward to meeting others who share the Disney passion that my daughter Megan & I have. I can't wait to dive in & check out all of the threads here.

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Maribell

I have been reading the disboards for some time now and have finally joined.  This is a great resource to share all of our Disney knowledge.  I look forward to talking with everyone!

 32 days until my next trip "home".


----------



## mjy

Disneyfanfour said:


> Okay Dis moderators, I can't figure out how to put pictures up on a thread when I'm replying. I'm not too computer-savvy, so bear with me, please! I have Kodakshare software with all my WDW pictures. How do I add one to a post?
> 
> Thanks, and I loooove these boards!!


 
Read post #3 on this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157

Good luck!


----------



## mjy

SillyGirl30 said:


> I have been reading the boards for a while, but I'm new to posting. The Disboards gave me so much great information!


 
I hope you enjoy your stay with us!



FamilyShortyAJP said:


> This is a wonderful site!!! I'm so glad I found it!!


 
And we're glad you found us as well!



HangOn2HatsNGlasses said:


> Let's hope this works!


 
It's working. Glad to see you . . .


Choi said:


>


 
"Orange you glad I didn't say banana?!" 



Choi said:


> I'm speaking to myself.


 
But that way you have such intelligent conversation, n'est-ce pas?  



kwalls said:


> hello! i am so glad i found this site, i am getting married at disney 2/8. how to i start asking questions/advice? i am getting married at SBP and having dinner reception at fulton's..


 
Just start asking away. It's always best to ask the questions on one of the topic appropriate message threads. We've got a million of 'em here. And if you ask at the thread that most resembles your interest, you will get lots of answers from people in the know. Or people who think they're in the know. Or maybe me. 



Commodore_Barbosa said:


> Arrr, just happy to be here, among the living!


 
It's better than the alternative.



Magpie said:


> Hi! I'm new, too!
> 
> I'm wondering - how many posts do I need to have before I can post a picture? Because I've got one I'd like to add to the "tired kids" thread.
> 
> That's why I finally joined, actually. I've been happily lurking for awhile!


 
You can start posting pictures with your messages right away. To do so, follow #3 of this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157



I believe said:


> Hi! I'm new. Giving and receiving some Disney magic seems like a really good idea tonight. Is there anyone else out there now as well?


 
Glad that you're here. Share away with the magic!



momtwo4 said:


> I have been lurking the last few weeks and have found so much great info! Thank you DIS boards!


 
Glad to have you aboard.



nena said:


> Hey every1...newbie here from California. I'm planning my first trip to WDW in June 2008. The information on these boards is overwhelming. Still trying to decide whether to buy a Disney package from AAA or disney. Any thoughts?


 
The information can be overwhelming. So take a deep breath, check out a little at a time, and don't forget to keep breathing! 



MyMeganPooh said:


> Good Afternoon All ~ I am new here. Looking forward to meeting others who share the Disney passion that my daughter Megan & I have. I can't wait to dive in & check out all of the threads here.
> 
> Have a wonderful day


 
Hope you find the threads wonderful and helpful. Glad that you're here!



Maribell said:


> I have been reading the disboards for some time now and have finally joined. This is a great resource to share all of our Disney knowledge. I look forward to talking with everyone!
> 
> 32 days until my next trip "home".


 
I think the vast majority of us were lurkers before finally taking the plunge to become active. Once that happens, you're in big trouble. The obsession never leaves! 

*To all of you who are new: Welcome!*
*And . . . Happy Halloween . . .*​


----------



## sweetgrl02

Hey Ya'll!! I have been reading and trying to get ideas for my trip to Disney!! I finally decided to join after lurking for a year(lol).  

I am 31, and graduating from college on December 15th after 4 long years(it is hard to do it when you are older LOL!!!!!) 

The whole family is going to spend Christmas in Disney to celebrate!  The trip will include my parents, my brother and his wife, my neices aged 11 and 5, and my best friend.  We are staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  I am happy to have found this site and thank you all for your wonderful ideas and reviews. I dream about the food porn(lol)


----------



## sandytravis

hey! im sandy...this is my first post. im a huge Disney fan, my favorite movie is Sleeping Beauty


----------



## LittleCatiesnowflake

Hello,
How do I get in touch with other people that will be on the Panama Cruise West to East in August 2008?
Catie


----------



## goofy steve

hello everyone this is my first posting here on the disboards.

i hope to share and get a lot of hints here 

it seems like a very friendly place 

bye for now


----------



## mainehockey1

goofy steve said:


> hello everyone this is my first posting here on the disboards.
> 
> i hope to share and get a lot of hints here
> 
> it seems like a very friendly place
> 
> bye for now


 Welcome, from someone who is also very new.  My wife is on this board every day, and loves it.  I am a casual observer and find it very useful.  We are headed to the Kingdom in the morning.  Cheers!!


----------



## DisTravels

New to dis boards


----------



## DisTravels

anyone know how many post you need before you can reply to PM's people have sent you?


----------



## DisTravels

DisTravels said:


> anyone know how many post you need before you can reply to PM's people have sent you?



The answer is 10


----------



## jester911

Guess I need a few more posts. Welcome to everyone


----------



## disneyismyname

Hello Everyone!! I'm new and have been lurking around here for sometime and now finally decide to join in! 

I've been to Disney World once in 2006 and I'm going back in 2008 on the land/sea package!!! really excited!


----------



## WDWAliceFan

Hey there!

I just wanted to say hello, been a lurker for a bit and was referred by Grumpy'sVillianess. I am a WDW local, I go about once a month and I love taking photos of the World. 

 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Unregistered

Hai.

WELCOME DIS!

I hope everyone can see it.
You will find information here & You are absolutely going to love it.I am really excited.


----------



## missingthemouse

hello, everyone!  i have been "lurking" on the boards for awhile and decided to join in the fun!  we're counting down to march '08 WDW trip - can't wait


----------



## mochajava

Wuhoo finally a member!  I work as a waiter at the Rainforest cafe in Disneyland, Anaheim, California.


----------



## DisneyWIU

Hi all! welcome from Western Illinois University!


----------



## Unregistered

First off we love WDW.My wife and I have turned our kids into little Disney fanatics.I have set up a username and password and the first time on the site went to the rent/trade forum but wan't allowed to respond to any of the post.The only ones I was able to reply to was those who had posted their email addys.My question/problem is do we have to be a member of the DVC to partake in some of the forums on this site?I read that some DVC members don't look kindly to those who post their points for rent/trade,but keep in mind people like myself who have contributed to the Mickey(also a stockholder)over the years at full rate have a chance to save some money while helping someone out at the same time.We now are looking to go down to WDW twice a year instead of once.It has also allowed us to make reservation to spend our first Christmas in DISNEY (07) which in the past was only a dream because of cost.I told my little ones "DREAMS DO COME TRUE".
Thanks,
Joe (Goofyz3girls)


----------



## mjy

disneyismyname said:


> Hello Everyone!! I'm new and have been lurking around here for sometime and now finally decide to join in!
> I've been to Disney World once in 2006 and I'm going back in 2008 on the land/sea package!!! really excited!


 
Hello!  Glad you're aboard.  You will really enjoy your Disney cruise.  Have a great time!



WDWAliceFan said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I just wanted to say hello, been a lurker for a bit and was referred by Grumpy'sVillianess. I am a WDW local, I go about once a month and I love taking photos of the World. Have a wonderful day!


 
Once a month?!  Oh . . . I'm soooooo jealous.     Welcome!



missingthemouse said:


> hello, everyone! i have been "lurking" on the boards for awhile and decided to join in the fun! we're counting down to march '08 WDW trip - can't wait


 
Fellow lurkers, unite!  It seems like so many of us have done just that.  Lurked for a while (some times for a year or two) before actually participating in the message bases.  Once you start, it can get addictive!   



mochajava said:


> Wuhoo finally a member!  I work as a waiter at the Rainforest cafe in Disneyland, Anaheim, California.


 
I'd like a bowl of soup and a ceasar salad, please!   



DisneyWIU said:


> Hi all! welcome from Western Illinois University!


 
Western Illinois?  Hmmm.  We're "neighbors" of sorts . . . I'm from Northwest Indiana.

To all our newbies . . .


----------



## SplashMtnCrew




----------



## dopeygirl76

This is my first posting and I am still learning  - but I am so excited!!


----------



## jester911

Welcome. Lots to learn about in here. Plus the people are great. Invaluable tips for planning a trip to see the Mousehouse.


----------



## markdamian

I have just booked my first trip to WDW, well since I was a kid.  I am bringing my 8yo daughter.  A buddy of mine that referred me to this site said that I could ask someone to send my daughter a postcard from WDW to make it look like it came from mickey.  Any thoughts?  I want to get her more psyched than she already is.  We are heading down from RI on the 6th of December.

thanks,

Mark


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I absolutely love this board so much info.  I've been to Disney twice every year since 2000.  Always around Christmas time (2 weeks before it gets very busy, we *my sister & I* go to Epcot that Thursday) and we go again around April for mom's birthday.  Its wonderful there.


----------



## Unregistered

Congratulations! You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!! This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.


----------



## Rae!

Hello all I am new to this board!!!!


----------



## mikee

I'm fond of anything that has something to do with Disney because it makes me feel so young.   More importantly, I'm gonna have a lot of things to tell to my niece who loves the same thing. All day she ask me about Disney, about what I got in* sirius.com* and anything that comes to her mind.


----------



## jester911

Yeah this Board gets better and better everytime I log on.


----------



## SNJ

Hi all, I'm SNJ. 17 (almost 18), just joining here cause I love Disney and am on another Disney site.


----------



## Unregistered

To the webmaster

I have been trying to get back on the board and they have sent me passwords, none of which will work.   They keep saying my email address is being used by someone else....of course it is, it is mine.

Can you help me?


----------



## eeyoreannie1629

Hello everyone, I'm new to the DIS boards. My sister got me intrested in this site. We've been disney fans for years now. I signed up but for some reason the signiture thing isnt working for me? Anyone know why?


----------



## MindyRobyn

Hi, I'm a single mom who loves disney and having been taking my kids for years (although I went long before I had kids) and we (my single father, my 2 daughters and myself) recently took our first disney cruise and loved it so much we booked one for next year!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Unregistered said:


> To the webmaster
> 
> I have been trying to get back on the board and they have sent me passwords, none of which will work.   They keep saying my email address is being used by someone else....of course it is, it is mine.
> 
> Can you help me?



Can you just reregister with a new name?  The only other option is to email the webmasters, but I am not sure how well that would work.



eeyoreannie1629 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the DIS boards. My sister got me intrested in this site. We've been disney fans for years now. I signed up but for some reason the signiture thing isnt working for me? Anyone know why?



What is not working?  Are you trying to make your own, or can't see others signatures?  If you post your problems on the Technical Board that is all the way at the bottom of the main page there are people that can help you.  Or post a seperate question on this board and you will probaby get an answer.


----------



## taysalyn

i'm back from a long vacation from the disboards but i've noticed that i can't post on certain threads. is there something i'm doing wrong? do i need to email the moderator or subscribe?

thanks for the help.


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I am still trying to figure all of this out.  I love these tickers and now I am trying one for me.  Lets see...


----------



## All7OfUs

Thanks for the welcome, and the invitation to post and ask questions.  We're getting excited for our Aprl trip with Grandma, Grandpa, my 5 kids and my sister and her family.  Staying at FW this time for 5!!! days!

Dad (44)
Mom (40)
DS 17
DD 14
DD 12
DS 9
DD 5


----------



## johnnyabbravo

Hey,

Im new also.. so... hello to you all! 

JB


----------



## lovetoscrap

taysalyn said:


> i'm back from a long vacation from the disboards but i've noticed that i can't post on certain threads. is there something i'm doing wrong? do i need to email the moderator or subscribe?
> 
> thanks for the help.



You look like you shouldn't have any problems--you are registered and posted here.  Make sure that you aren't getting logged out when you try to post.  Keep an eye on the upper right corner and make sure it still says "Welcome taysalyn"  If it says something like "Welcome unregistered" then somehow you have been logged out and you need to make sure to check the box marked "remember me" when you log in.  Also, keep in mind the DIS has been a bit slow the last few days so if you are getting error messages or can't get your post to go it may just be the DIS, not you.  If you still can't get it to work post here again and hopefully a mod will see it, or see if you can post on the Tech board.



FamilyMcCord said:


> I am still trying to figure all of this out.  I love these tickers and now I am trying one for me.  Lets see...



It worked!  And you leave in just about a week!  Are you all packed yet?  

 to all the DIS newcomers!


----------



## Goes211

1st post.  Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## mishy

Hi everyone 

I love all these boards. Everyone is so nice and I have found so many helpful things.


----------



## jester911

Welcome to everyone.


----------



## cdawngo

Hello


----------



## angela3676

Welcome to the DIS!  It's a great community here.


----------



## ArmyWife3-4

Hello Everyone! Just thought I would put up my first post here. I am eager to begin sharing ideas, thoughts, and opinions with all of you! DH and I will be taking our next trip in August 2008 for our first anniversary! This will be his second trip (his first was our honeymoon) and my 8th. I think I have managed to hook him into the 'Wonderful World of Disney'!   Look forward to speaking with many of you soon!


----------



## mjy

johnnyabbravo said:


> Hey, Im new also.. so... hello to you all!
> JB


 
Hello, johnnyabbravo!



Goes211 said:


> 1st post. Just wanted to say HI!


 
HI to you as well! 



mishy said:


> Hi everyone  I love all these boards. Everyone is so nice and I have found so many helpful things.


 
We're generally nice!  Welcome.



cdawngo said:


> Hello


 
And a hearty hello to you as well.



ArmyWife3-4 said:


> Hello Everyone! Just thought I would put up my first post here.


 
Glad that you're with us. Enjoy your vacation!

To all of you . . . and all our "newbies" . . .


----------



## Lost Boy #1

I read about this forum being #1 and decided to join.  I belong to a few other boards as well.

I see somebody here already has the User Name Lost Boy.  That was kind of a shock as that has been my user name and email address for years now so I just added the #1 because I feel that at my age and having seen Peter Pan in the theater when it first came out back in 1954 that I am the #1 Lost Boy.  I may be 65 but I still have the child within and refuse to grow up.

I love Disneyland most of all and go as often as I can.  I was 13 the day Disneyland opened to the public, and that date (July 18) is also my birthday.  I was there as a birthday surprise that day and have been going ever since.  It is my Laughing Place and also the place where Mickey Mouse saved my life over 35 years ago, so I have a very special connection to Disneyland.  

I also love the Harry Potter books and movies.  My apartment is a museum display a huge collection of Disney, Dragons, Super Heroes, Paper Models I have made, Dioramas I have built of Disneyland Attraction and rides, plus dioramas to display all the Harry Potter dolls, action figures and other props and things I have collected.

I go to the movies whenever I can but only to Fantasy or Science Fiction type movies.  Of course Disney and Pixar movies are included.  Action movie and some musicals (Like Sweeny Todd) but no war movies, no love story movies and no teen movies.  I have to live in the real world, but the child within wants fantasy worlds at the Theater.


----------



## DLR 1&only

Sending a "it looks like snow" hello to everyone:

This is my first post and I just thought the best place to start would be here. My name is Jonathan and I live with my wife and two, son just turned 5 yesterday (Christmas) and my little princess 3.5, kiddo's just southwest of Portland Oregon. 

When we first got married we had our honeymoon in San Diego and the DLR. Went every year until my son was born. In the planning stages for their first trip and then a trip to WDW.

I live for the magic and can't wait to share what I love and have experienced at the DLR. 

Share the magic


----------



## Veals_Family

*HI!!!

 I've been reading and browsing this site for a while now and just decided to sign up.  My family, Me, 29, DH, 31 and DD almost 3 will be flying to the MK Jan. 18 2008. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! I've never been! I grew up in CA and going to Disneyland, BUT THIS IS SO BIG! My daughter is excited as well! Poor thing wants to go NOW!  

Just a few questions, or maybe someone can tell me where to look for this info. How do I put my own picture as my avatar and how do I make a signature that shows up everytime I post?*
*THANKS!!!!!*


----------



## mjy

Veals_Family said:


> *Just a few questions, or maybe someone can tell me where to look for this info. How do I put my own picture as my avatar and how do I make a signature that shows up everytime I post?*


 
Go to User CP to edit your signature profile.  To insert a picture, you will have to have a photo account somewhere (like photobucket or shutterfly) so that you can link your picture to something there.

Good luck . . . and *Welcome!*


----------



## Veals_Family

Hi

I'm still having a problem uploading a photo. I have my picture with snapfish, but I just can't seem to link it. Also, how do you add writing underneath the avatar?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Veals_Family said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still having a problem uploading a photo. I have my picture with snapfish, but I just can't seem to link it. Also, how do you add writing underneath the avatar?



HI!  Snapfish is not a photo hosting site as far as I know.  You will need to transfer your photo to a place like photobucket.com (it is free) or the DIS has it's own photohosting site--it is currently down because of the server transition though.  I can get you the link when it comes back up if you would like.

The writing under your Avatar is from your User CP, where you fill in your location under Additional Information in the Edit Profile Catagory.  The rest is automatic from the system--your join date and number of posts


----------



## Rescue Pooh

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here on the boards. This is my first post as I just signed up. I found this site by surfing around for DL sites. My Wife and I will be taking our daughter who will be turning 5 in May as well as our new bundle of joy who will be born around the middle of May to DL in Dec 08. I figured it would be a good idea to look around and start planning as early as possible. Also to start saving the green stuff. LOL. I have not been to DL for a number of year and it's been longer for my Wife. I'm looking forward to lurking around the boards and looking at the different threads. It looks like a great site and thanks for having me


----------



## get_wild

yay i can post!  gotta love the dis people!  anyway i will see u later!!!!!


 Get_wild


----------



## get_wild

test post!!!


----------



## mjy

get_wild said:


> test post!!!


 
Oh, man . . . I always hated tests.  Hmmm.  Let's see.  What would be the answer to Test Post?  I've got it!  How about *Welcome!*


----------



## neatnik

Hello,
My family and I love the parks and are going on our first Disney cruise in March.  We have heard a couple reports on bed bug infestations.  We're booked on the ship Magic and wonder if this is true?  What happens if we find bed bugs in our room?  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Mama Mickey

Can anyone help me to make a vacation tracker like everyone has????

Thank you...Mama Mickey


----------



## lovetoscrap

neatnik said:


> Hello,
> My family and I love the parks and are going on our first Disney cruise in March.  We have heard a couple reports on bed bug infestations.  We're booked on the ship Magic and wonder if this is true?  What happens if we find bed bugs in our room?  Any feedback is appreciated.



Hi neatnick.   to the DIS!

We have a great Cruise Line Forum http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9 that can answer your questions about cruising.  Many of the posters there have been on multiple cruises and can help you out with what to expect and help put your mind at ease. 



Mama Mickey said:


> Can anyone help me to make a vacation tracker like everyone has????
> 
> Thank you...Mama Mickey




Many people get their countdown tickers from tickerfactory.com .  It is an easy site to use and walks you through how to create one.  

If you are having problems getting it into your signature then you can post on the Technical board and someone there can help you.


----------



## chipmunk226

is it ok to ask how much people paid for their packages? if so, what forum would it be appropriate to ask?


----------



## lovetoscrap

chipmunk226 said:


> is it ok to ask how much people paid for their packages? if so, what forum would it be appropriate to ask?



I need a little clarification.  

Do you mean for their Vacation packages?  And I see you are looking to do a land/sea so are you looking for packages that include a cruise?


----------



## chipmunk226

lovetoscrap said:


> I need a little clarification.
> 
> Do you mean for their Vacation packages?  And I see you are looking to do a land/sea so are you looking for packages that include a cruise?



sorry!  

yes... i mean for the land and sea for 3 nights WDW and 4 night cruise.

we just got our quote and wanted to just see what others paid to make sure its a good deal.   we need to book by tomorrow or lose the quote


----------



## lovetoscrap

I would suggest that you post on the Cruise line forum and tell them what price you have been quoted and ask them if it sounds fair.  I am not sure they will be willing to just tell you how much they paid, but I am sure they will be willing to give you an opinion. 

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## chipmunk226

lovetoscrap said:


> I would suggest that you post on the Cruise line forum and tell them what price you have been quoted and ask them if it sounds fair.  I am not sure they will be willing to just tell you how much they paid, but I am sure they will be willing to give you an opinion.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9



thanks!  still trying to make room in my brain for all the info here


----------



## mickeyfan1226

New to the site and would like to add pictures of our trip but not sure how to do it.  Someone PLEASE help me .  I am having so much fun looking at everyone's pictures.  I now realise I MISSED a lot.  Our next trip we are planning is in mid 2009.  Maybe I will catch what I missed this time.  7 days just is not enough time to see everything.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mickeyfan1226 said:


> New to the site and would like to add pictures of our trip but not sure how to do it.  Someone PLEASE help me .  I am having so much fun looking at everyone's pictures.  I now realise I MISSED a lot.  Our next trip we are planning is in mid 2009.  Maybe I will catch what I missed this time.  7 days just is not enough time to see everything.



Our Technical Board has a FAQ thread to help with things like posting pictures.  Here is also a link to a current thread that also explains it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157


----------



## mangome83

I am posting for the first time as I am new to the Disboards.  My boyfriend and I are going to WDW for my first time on January 17th for my birthday trip and I am so excited!! Can anyone tell me how to add a ticker to my profile.  Also, does anyone have any suggestions as to their favorite attractions?


----------



## kaylajr

mangome83 said:


> I am posting for the first time as I am new to the Disboards. My boyfriend and I are going to WDW for my first time on January 17th for my birthday trip and I am so excited!! Can anyone tell me how to add a ticker to my profile. Also, does anyone have any suggestions as to their favorite attractions?


 

Hi and Welcome to the Dis 

For your ticker try tickerfactory.com that is where alot of people get theirs.
You will create one and it will give you a code that you copy and paste into your signature area here ( you'll find that under user CP top leftcorner of thepage)

As for Favorite attractions WOW too many for me to list Ithink
but you could ask that on the Theme park attraction and strategies board and I am sure you would get alot of responses.


----------



## tamtam0804

This is my first time on this site. It will not be my first time to go to Disney World. This will be my 3rd. This time I am with my children.  One which is 10 yrs old. We are doing it all up .  Going to the castle to eat with Ciderella. She is wanting to get all dressed up for it and I was told that there was a little barber shop that would do her hair for a great price.  I did find the site for the boutique there on site but was told this little barber shop was cheaper. Can some one help me with the name of the shop?


----------



## motherofdisneysons

Taking our second Disney cruise on April 12th 2008 and this time we are bringing our two sons, 14 and 7. 
 I am concerned about my shy 14 year old having a good time. Plays every sport imaginable but when it comes to any type of social setting would rather sit alone than speak to someone. Would love to hear from other Disney parents on suggestions to get this kid out of the room and enjoying himself.  He will be our shadow for 7 days if we do not push him. So if you have a teenager who is sports fanatic and has an Ipod growing out of his ear and will be experiencing  withdrawals from not being able send or receive text messages on their cell phone while on the cruise please reach out. 

The seven year old is very social and adopts families everywhere we go, so he is the easy one.

I tried to post on the other board by cruise date to meet other people cruising the April 12th but it would not let me post....


----------



## lovetoscrap

tamtam0804 said:


> \ She is wanting to get all dressed up for it and I was told that there was a little barber shop that would do her hair for a great price.  I did find the site for the boutique there on site but was told this little barber shop was cheaper. Can some one help me with the name of the shop?



I believe the Harmony Barber Shop is what you are referring to:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/magickingdom/mainst-shops.htm


----------



## lovetoscrap

motherofdisneysons said:


> Taking our second Disney cruise on April 12th 2008 and this time we are bringing our two sons, 14 and 7.
> I am concerned about my shy 14 year old having a good time. Plays every sport imaginable but when it comes to any type of social setting would rather sit alone than speak to someone. Would love to hear from other Disney parents on suggestions to get this kid out of the room and enjoying himself.  He will be our shadow for 7 days if we do not push him. So if you have a teenager who is sports fanatic and has an Ipod growing out of his ear and will be experiencing  withdrawals from not being able send or receive text messages on their cell phone while on the cruise please reach out.
> 
> The seven year old is very social and adopts families everywhere we go, so he is the easy one.
> 
> I tried to post on the other board by cruise date to meet other people cruising the April 12th but it would not let me post....



I am afraid you probably won't get any responses to this posted here.  It does need to go on the Cruise Forum.

The reason you can't post there now is because you have not completed your registration.  You should have received an email with a link that you need to click on to confirm your registration.  Please check your Junk/Spam/Bulk Mail folders because often the email ends up there.  If you can't find it, or don't think you recieved it then please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you gave when you registered, and include your username.

Once you have completed the registration process you will be free to post on all of the other boards here.


----------



## mangome83

kaylajr said:


> Hi and Welcome to the Dis
> 
> For your ticker try tickerfactory.com that is where alot of people get theirs.
> You will create one and it will give you a code that you copy and paste into your signature area here ( you'll find that under user CP top leftcorner of thepage)
> 
> As for Favorite attractions WOW too many for me to list Ithink
> but you could ask that on the Theme park attraction and strategies board and I am sure you would get alot of responses.




Thank you for your help!!  I managed to figure it out


----------



## Dervis

Hello all! 
I just returned from my latest Disney World adventure. It was a blast, as always. Prior to the trip, I stumbled onto this site while I was looking up park info. I hope to become an active member of this community.

(Note; I appologize if this is in the wrong place. I post on another forum where posting an introductory thread is frowned upon, so I thought this was the appropriate place.)


----------



## Plutos.Girl

Hi Everyone,

New member from the United Kingdom here, Warwickshire to be precise. Been lurking these forums for a while and decided to sign up so i could make a real contribution.

I completely love everything about Disney and Walt Disney World, I have visited Orlando on numerous occassions with my equally Disney-obsessed mum and dad. Next going in November (CBR for a fortnight), I'm excited already! Also been to Paris a couple of times

My favourite park is Magic Kingdom but I love them all and my favourite rides/experiences are Soarin', Buzz Lightyear or Splash Mountain! And I bet you can't guess who my favourite character is  .

Abigail.


----------



## princesskimbers

I've already introduced myself elsewhere but this seems like the best place to make an official introduction to the entire forum. I'm Kim, and I'm near Phoenix, Arizona though I do dream about living in Orlando just to be close to the mouse! I've only gone to Disneyland a few times when I was younger and those were fun although I don't remember much of them! My goal right now is to get out of debt and I'm thinking that once I do, a trip to Walt Disney World is going to be my reward!  

Um, let's see. What else? I love nearly all things Disney and will admit to watching a bit of Disney Playhouse late at night and I'm 26! But they are quality shows for children though, and besides, I'm fascinated with the entertainment industry in general and hope to someday pursue a career in it, doing digital graphics. I'm currently attending the Art Institute Online for this, getting my degree in BS in Interactive Media Design and Web Design. When I'm not working on school or thinking about Disney, I like to bowl (though sadly, I don't get to do that much because of costs), go swimming, play with my family miniature schnauzer, watch TV, listen to music (just about anything except heavy metal), and enjoy life. Oh, and I'm a bit of an Apple geek too. Wait, no, I take it back. I'm a geek when it comes to computers and electronics! I love 'em!

Well, that's me in a nutshell and while I'm pretty shy (I like to joke that I'm "Bashful", I'm looking forward to getting to know the people on here.


----------



## Reenmc

Can anyone tell me if French Quarter Resort is "Kid" friendly.

Thanks
Maureen


----------



## lovetoscrap

Reenmc said:


> Can anyone tell me if French Quarter Resort is "Kid" friendly.
> 
> Thanks
> Maureen



You are going to need to go and ask that over on our Resorts board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12  You will probably not get any answers to it here.  This is more of an introduce yourself and say Hi thread.  

Please feel free to head on over to the Resorts board and post a new topic and ask your question.


----------



## OLDWEASEL7273

Please help-where do I ask for replies for the Pirate/Princess Party? Thinking of going on Monday night. Went to the Christmas Party and enjoyed it. For 2 adults 55+. Thank you


----------



## lovetoscrap

OLDWEASEL7273 said:


> Please help-where do I ask for replies for the Pirate/Princess Party? Thinking of going on Monday night. Went to the Christmas Party and enjoyed it. For 2 adults 55+. Thank you





You would want to post about that on the Theme Parks board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

You are not currently fully registered yet though.  You should be receiving an email with a link in it that you will need to click on to confirm your registration before you can post on any of the other boards here.  If don't get that email let me know here.

You also might want to look at the information we have about this party here to get more information about it to see if it looks like it is something you would enjoy:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/pirateprincess-party.htm


----------



## girlnextdoor

This is still the only part of the forum I can post to. I never got my activation email. I emailed the word "activate" to 111@wdwinfo.com per instructions I was given but still have received no response. Can someone help? Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

girlnextdoor said:


> This is still the only part of the forum I can post to. I never got my activation email. I emailed the word "activate" to 111@wdwinfo.com per instructions I was given but still have received no response. Can someone help? Thank you!



You need to send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you used when you signed up and include your username and tell them what the problem is.


----------



## girlnextdoor

lovetoscrap said:


> You need to send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you used when you signed up and include your username and tell them what the problem is.



I did send the email to support@wdwinfo.com and that is when they sent me the email telling me to send another email to 111@wdwinfo.com with "Activate" in the subject line. I did that too and still no luck or response from them. Thank you for trying to help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hmmmm.  Okay, let me contact a Webmaster and ask them what you should do next.  I will let you know when I hear back


----------



## girlnextdoor

Thank you so much!


----------



## jtmitche

I have not received an activation email so I cannot post or ask others questions yet -- right?




WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## lovetoscrap

jtmitche said:


> I have not received an activation email so I cannot post or ask others questions yet -- right?



You can post a thread here on the Welcome board and we can see if we can help you.

Check your Junk/Spam/Bulk mail box.  Often the email ends up there.  If you don't get it then send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email you signed up with and include your username and the problem.


----------



## girlnextdoor

Good luck trying to get your account activated, I have been trying for three days. No luck, no response to my numerous emails, nothing....


----------



## Suzibrat

*I'm having the same problem...must be there are a bunch of newbies signing up at the same time!* * I hope I get activated soon...in the meantime I'll keep reading the gazillion posts and getting more of a Disney education.  *


----------



## girlnextdoor

yeah, there is a lot to get up to speed on!


----------



## Disney2XS

This is my first test.  The test board appeared closed, so I hope it's OK to test here.


----------



## newyearsbride

I'm new as well. My Fiance has been here for a month or so, and he's been trying to get me here... so here I am


----------



## Unregistered

I thought I would go ahead and post.  My family is looking to got to DW for the first time this June.


----------



## txlonghorns

Sorry, that was me that posted right before this.  I didn't realize that I was not logged in at the time.


----------



## absbgirl

Well, here I am, a very new newbie visiting the boards for the first time.  

My family and I are in the midst of planning our Dis vacation for July. We are so excited, there are nights we can't sleep and it is over five months away!! Keep smiling everybody, Dis is number one.


----------



## hhartill

I've been reading posts and getting my Disney education since November.  I don't really know how this works.  I do love the budget boards!  Maybe if I read the instructions I will know how to do this.


----------



## Llist

Just signed up yesterday and trying to read up as much as I can.  All a little overwhelming but hopefully will make total sense soon.


----------



## lovetoscrap

hhartill said:


> I've been reading posts and getting my Disney education since November.  I don't really know how this works.  I do love the budget boards!  Maybe if I read the instructions I will know how to do this.



What are you having trouble with?  I can help you with what you need.  Ask questions and I will try to answer or send you to places where you can get answers.


----------



## hhartill

My family and I are in the midst of planning our Dis vacation for July. We are so excited, there are nights we can't sleep and it is over five months away!! Keep smiling everybody, Dis is number one.[/QUOTE]

We are planning our December 08 trip....I have even started holiday shopping for next year!


----------



## hhartill

I am trying to figure out how to post to the budget boards.  I wanted to ask some questions.  There was this "pinecone" thing they were talking about and "free items with meals in DW".  I finally found out what dh, dm, dd & ds are!  I feel so cool now.....


----------



## lovetoscrap

hhartill said:


> I am trying to figure out how to post to the budget boards.  I wanted to ask some questions.  There was this "pinecone" thing they were talking about and "free items with meals in DW".  I finally found out what dh, dm, dd & ds are!  I feel so cool now.....



That is a huge start!  Did you find the list of Abbreviations?  You will need it as you make your way around the boards.  It is under this thread on the list here.

You have figured out how to post to an existing thread obviously since you are here  

So to start a new thread and ask a new question just look for the "New Thread" button at the top of the thread list on each page.  Post away just like you did here!

Get that mastered and we can move to the advanced course:  Avatars, signatures, countdown timers,  and photos. . . (It took me 2 years or more before I figured those out!)  You can find our FAQ here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770  But also feel free to come back to this board and start a new thread (to prove to us you know how!   ) and ask questions so we can help you.

Oh, and if you just want to practice starting a new thread before you actually do it on the Budget Board, we have a Test Board for that:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

And take a look at all the other boards we have!  This is such a great place.  So glad you found us!

 to all our other new people too.  If you need any help please let us know.


----------



## hhartill

I was looking at the smilies and I saw "10 lbs." and "100" points, what does that mean?


----------



## lovetoscrap

hhartill said:


> I was looking at the smilies and I saw "10 lbs." and "100" points, what does that mean?



Those are generally used by our WISH Board members: http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59  They are used to track weight loss progress and they usually use them in their signatures.  You don't have to post on that board to use them though.  If you look around that board you will notice them in people's signatures.


----------



## jadedjojo

Hello!  I'm glad to have found a good Disney forum!  Just dropping in to say hello.


----------



## BabyPiglet96

Hi! i'm new as you can see. so tell me about the dis? my friend told me about it so can ya'll tell me some more?


----------



## Meme3

Hi there.  
I thought I would come in an introduce myself. My name is Bonnie, and DH and I are very excited about planning our vacation to Disneyworld with our DD, and her DH, and Dd for this Sept.  It is their 1st time in going to Disney, but not for us. We went in 2002, and was planning to go more, but situations happen, so we are hopeful about this year. We own a timeshare very close to Disney, so we will be staying there.

I have been lurking around for a while just so I could gather up as much information as I can. That is the fun part.. But I have not made any posts. Now that I am registered, I hope to learn more, and post any questions that I may have, also contribute in some of the conversations.
Have a great day everyone, I am glad to be here with a very friendly and informative group of people.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi, This is my first post! I am planning on going back to WDW this summer. This site seems to be a very good source of information. Okay enough typing, I'm off to explore the site.


----------



## Chipmunk89

I enjoy not being a lurker anymore.


----------



## MCI2MCO

Wow...long time lurkers from Kansas City, so we finally got signed up to talk.   This site is great!  We look forward to talking to people about our upcoming trip!!


----------



## nicoliosis

hello all! 

i will be going to wdw for the first time in october and can't wait to learn all there is to know about wdw from these boards!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Hi Everyone...

I'm new too...planning a trip for fall!


----------



## starwarsdisney

I'm new to the boards. Heading to the happiest place on Earth in May. Staying at the CSR.


----------



## Unregistered

raygag@bellsouth. net




WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## lovetoscrap

We have a forum here that allows for the RENTING and TRADING of DVC points if that is what you mean.  We do not allow the resales of DVC contracts here. 

You will need to be a registered board user in order to view that forum.  You can register by clicking on "Register" in the upper left hand corner of the black toolbar at the top.

Once you are registered you can access the DVC boards from the main menu and go to the DVC Rent/Trade boards.  You will need to read the FAQ thread stickied at the top of the page before you post.  

If you need any help let me know.


----------



## kristymouse

Thanks for all the great advice. I've really enjoyed reading all the replies. Very nervous about my first trip to WDW. This will also be my first time to fly. Keep the recommendations coming. I'm loving it.


----------



## oholly

I just wanted to try this out.  I look forward to finding out great ideas for our next trip


----------



## georgemoe

Looks like a great group here! Glad I joined.

My DW and I are no strangers to WDW however we have strayed off the path in recent years. We have not been to WDW since the early 90's. 15 years!   

We are planning a trip in mid May of this year. We have never stayed on property and there is an awful lot that we have missed.

The goal for this trip is to stay on property for 7 days and right now we are looking at the mods. Either POR or CSR. Possibly moving up to the WL. Since it is just the DW and I, we are looking for quiet with a sprinkle of romance.  

No sigline just yet but I'll work on it.

Georgemoe


----------



## BrittBritt

I cannot believe I never knew about this site. I live in Florida and have grown up going to Disney. This site will be such a fantastic tool to use for my upcoming trips. I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you!


----------



## ctonge

Has anyone ever attended easter mass at Disney World? I am looking to find out how long mass is as we have reservations at Boma's at 9:25 am. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

You probably won't get an answer to that on this thread.  You should probably ask this on our Theme Parks Board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

 to the DIS!


----------



## DisneyWorldGoof

Hello have been lurking now decided to join the Fun.Great Site!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

First time I'm posting, but wow my mind may explode with all the great info on here!  We are planning our first trip for June and we really can't wait!


----------



## kristymouse

What are the best threads to visit for first timers? Love the great advice. Just bought my Unofficial Guide and my Passporter, still waiting for them in the mail. Also found a store to buy my Body Glide. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## wruffy5

just joined and looking forward to meeting you all. will be at ftw mar28-apr6 08. can't wait.


----------



## Miss_Mouse

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to join in on the fun. 

We're DL vets, but WDW newbies who are currently planning a honeymoon trip for this summer. I'm sure the resources on here will be so helpful!


----------



## sponge

Is it just me OR the search functionality is not working ??
thx


----------



## Tracyvp

Okay, I'm just gonna ask rather than keep wondering!  Does DIS stand for something, or is it just short for Disney?  Inquiring minds gotta know!


----------



## melissa.irwin

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Hi, I'm new and was wondering if there was any way of changing your user name display once you have created one?  It didnt' occur to me to use something other than my actual name.  Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Unfortunately there isn't a way to change your username.  I agree that it is generally best not to use your real name on a board like this.  I would suggest that you just create a new user account now with a different name and just stop using this one.


----------



## Tracyvp

sponge said:


> Is it just me OR the search functionality is not working ??
> thx



Nope, it's not just you!  It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Makeitblue

I'm new here and I just wanted to post a hello. My fiance got me onto this site and I really like it.


----------



## disneydad1954

Hello evryone new to the site. Just made reservations for our next trip to WDW. Party includes myself, my wife, our son and his fiance, our daughter and her boyfriend, and our 5 yo grandson. Will be staying at the Pop Century May13-24, 2008.


----------



## Disney'sMrsMatt2008

Hi Everyone, this is my first post. I joined this morning after finding the forums a few days ago and being very impressed. Im gettin married in August 2008 and going to WDW in CBR for our honeymoon...cant wait!


----------



## Tracyvp

Makeitblue said:


> I'm new here and I just wanted to post a hello. My fiance got me onto this site and I really like it.





disneydad1954 said:


> Hello evryone new to the site. Just made reservations for our next trip to WDW. Party includes myself, my wife, our son and his fiance, our daughter and her boyfriend, and our 5 yo grandson. Will be staying at the Pop Century May13-24, 2008.





Disney'sMrsMatt2008 said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my first post. I joined this morning after finding the forums a few days ago and being very impressed. Im gettin married in August 2008 and going to WDW in CBR for our honeymoon...cant wait!



Welcome to all of you!  I've been here for almost a year.  I don't post much, but I've gleaned a wealth of great information and advice! You'll find these are a wonderful bunch of friendly, helpful folks!  Have fun planning!


----------



## killian_red

Hi all.


----------



## Nomi

Hello, I'm new. I love all the disney parks (much to the bafflement of many of my family members and peers) and was delighted to stumble across this forum one day searching for disney tips. After lurking for a bit I decided to join.


----------



## PJLUVSDISNEY

We are newbies also from the Buckeye St. We have been to Disney 2 times , and planning our third trip for August !!!!! Can't wait. My sister told me about DIS and she is on here almost everyday.

Anyway just wanted to say "HI"


----------



## Amygunnarson

This is all new to me... after reading the materials about entry into this process, I am unsure about the requirement that you must have at least 6 posts before being able to respond to them.  Can anyone tell me how this works?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Amygunnarson said:


> This is all new to me... after reading the materials about entry into this process, I am unsure about the requirement that you must have at least 6 posts before being able to respond to them.  Can anyone tell me how this works?




That is just for Private Messages, sort of like emails to other members that are sent through our boards.  You can post public messages like you just did, and responses like this one all you like now that you have registered.

  Let us know what we can do to help you learn your way around!


----------



## Disney'sMrsMatt2008

boy this place is addictive


----------



## tigger_03

Hi.  We're getting ready to go this summer.  It will be our first trip with our kids but DH and mine 2nd and 3rd trips.


----------



## Mikes:)Mom

I've just booked our trip in August . This will be my first trip alone with my 13 year old son. We want last year to WDW with grandma, but I didn't do any planning or paying. We stay at POR last year, but this year we need to stay at POP. I'm sooo worry about the noise and Long Bus lines . I hope all goes well.  It's great to get all of this great info. Thanks!!


----------



## papajohn2

Top Of The Morning From Icey St .louis
            First Time On Disboards. 
              1. Does Disney Have A Toll Free Phone Number ?
             2. I Have Tickets For The Ballgame Between The Cards And Braves On Monday March 10. Will My Tickets Get Me Straight Into The Game ?  Are You Required To Purchase Some Type Of Ticket First Just To Get Into The Wide World Of Sports Complex. 
              Thanks In Advance For Any Help Or Suggestions,.


----------



## harvardx

When I came back, only 2006 links are at the bottom of each topic. What has happened? I didn't find anything in search or FAQ. Thanks, Robin


----------



## lovetoscrap

papajohn2 said:


> Top Of The Morning From Icey St .louis
> First Time On Disboards.
> 1. Does Disney Have A Toll Free Phone Number ?
> 2. I Have Tickets For The Ballgame Between The Cards And Braves On Monday March 10. Will My Tickets Get Me Straight Into The Game ?  Are You Required To Purchase Some Type Of Ticket First Just To Get Into The Wide World Of Sports Complex.
> Thanks In Advance For Any Help Or Suggestions,.





harvardx said:


> When I came back, only 2006 links are at the bottom of each topic. What has happened? I didn't find anything in search or FAQ. Thanks, Robin




This thread is really just for saying Hi and introducing yourself, not for asking questions so it if very unlikely you will get anyone to answer your questions here.  

*PapaJohn,* I would suggest you post your question on the Theme Parks Board, I have no ideas about the Sports Stuff, but I can tell you that I don't think Disney has a toll free number any more.  (but I could be wrong about that).  Because you posted this within this thread I can't just move your question over there.  

*harvardx:*  I am sorry, I am not clear on what you are asking, but it sounds like a question for our Technical Support board found all the way at the bottom of our Main Page, so why don't you repost it there and see if they can help you.

Sorry, I can't be more help.  You have both won this round of Stump the Moderator!


----------



## harvardx

Hello from harvardx, deep in snow and slipping every which way north of Chicago. Rather be waiting in line at WDW for two hours in the rain than here. Yes that bad.
Thanks Lovetoscrap! This seemed the friendliest place and I really appreciate your guidence. I found Tech Support and the name of my problem is Related Threads.


----------



## lovetoscrap

harvardx said:


> Hello from harvardx, deep in snow and slipping every which way north of Chicago. Rather be waiting in line at WDW for two hours in the rain than here. Yes that bad.
> Thanks Lovetoscrap! This seemed the friendliest place and I really appreciate your guidence. I found Tech Support and the name of my problem is Related Threads.



Hello back!  I know exactly what you are talking about--I am originally from Central Illinois.  A bad day at WDW sure beats whatever else you are putting up with!  

I understand what you were talking about now. Our search system is disabled for now for various reasons and I don't really understand all the technical aspects of it.  My guess is that those may be archived threads it is pulling up since it can't search on newer threads?  I never really scroll all the way down that way so I haven't paid any attention to what is going on down there.


----------



## mimi0206

Hello, It seems that i am in the right place but I seem to be a bit overwhelmed!  I will be traveling to DIS with my husband and two children in March 2008.  I am looking for discount tickets for the theme parks.  I will be driving down from NJ and i already have my accomodations but really need a break on the tickets.  I recently became permantly disabled due to illness and this trip is a promiss I made my children it is not their fault that I am ill and unable to work.....my husband and I are making this trip with much sacrafice but the price of the tickets are really worrying me.  I have tried to write to several DIS web sites asking if it would be possible to obtain some sort of reduced tickets but their response is basically that they have so many ppl in the same boat asking for freebies that they are unable to accomodate everyone.  I truly believe them but all I am asking for is a reduction not a freebie....that is how I came accross this web site.......pls if you know how I may get some sort of reduced ticket I would really appreciate it! 
Hugs to all 
Irela
mimi0206@aol.com


----------



## RookieMouse

Wow!  Looks like I found the mother lode.  Was browsing the web looking for WDW info and stumbled upon this site.  Am currently in early planning stages for a major WDW splurge - my family plus those of my brother and two sisters (14 people in total) for a week at (hopefully) Beach Club Resort, although probably at least a year away...

Took DW and the kids to Disneyland almost 2 years ago and now DD6 is commenting almost weekly about how we now NEED to go to WDW.  

I am certainly impressed with the scope and depth of info available on the DIS, and will definitely be tapping into this corporate knowledge when doing the final planning.

Thanks for a great resource!  Will be here a lot...

RookieMouse


----------



## Disney Villian

Just popped in to say Hi to everyone, this is my first post and i look forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

I have been lurking on here for over a year but have now joined in the fun!  I am planning a January 2009 trip for myself, my husband and our 2 daughters! It will be their first trip and my 4th (although my last trip was almost 14 yrs ago) Very excited to be here!


----------



## MadCityMom

Hi everyone!  I'm new here and totally new to online posting!  We (me, DH and sons 13 and 7) are headed for WDW at the end of April!  I'm really tired of cold and snow here in Wisconsin and ready to go now!

DH has done most of the planning already - still have a few questions but I'll put those out on the other forums.  

Bye for now!


----------



## Riskie

Hi everyone!
I'm new here too! 
I'm planning a trip for this May (kind of a short time to do it, but I finally convinced my DH that he deserves a vacation to WDW before we get to our next duty station!) and this whole site has been SO HELPFUL!
I really thought I was going to be over my head, but thanks to all the great info on here, I think we'll have a better time than when we went with our families!


----------



## grumpalina

Hi!  I lurked for a bit last year but it looks like we're planning to go back again this year so i'm taking the plunge & posting!!!  We're looking at going for Thanksgiving & that weekend (is that too crazy???)


----------



## melissa.irwin

lovetoscrap said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a way to change your username.  I agree that it is generally best not to use your real name on a board like this.  I would suggest that you just create a new user account now with a different name and just stop using this one.



Do I have to delete my current account first?  I tried to create a new user name but rec'd a message that the email address is already in use.  Can I create a new user name and still use my same email address?

Thanks


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Hi Pete,
Is is possible to change your name.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi Pete,
> Is is possible to change your name.



Hi Phil!

I am pretty sure that Pete has no interest in changing his name  

But if you are interested in changing your username read the post directly above yours, she quoted the information about how you have to create a new account if you want to change your username.


----------



## lovetoscrap

melissa.irwin said:


> Do I have to delete my current account first?  I tried to create a new user name but rec'd a message that the email address is already in use.  Can I create a new user name and still use my same email address?
> 
> Thanks



You have won today's round of Stump the Moderator!  

I am going to have to send you to the Technical Support Board to ask this question.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=43 .  I know you can't delete your account so head down there and post and let them know what you are trying to do and see if someone can help you.  I will try to check in on you there and if you don't get in an answer within a few days I will try to find someone to help you.


----------



## melissa.irwin

lovetoscrap said:


> You have won today's round of Stump the Moderator!
> 
> I am going to have to send you to the Technical Support Board to ask this question.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=43 .  I know you can't delete your account so head down there and post and let them know what you are trying to do and see if someone can help you.  I will try to check in on you there and if you don't get in an answer within a few days I will try to find someone to help you.



Wow, I never win anything    I will go there to see if I can get some help, thanks!  Have a great day!


----------



## raptorman76

HI, just posting on here as well to see if anyone might have reservations that they don't need at the Grand Floridan for the Cinderella Gala, anytime between March 15th to the 20th? My daughter would be thrilled!


----------



## lovetoscrap

raptorman76 said:


> HI, just posting on here as well to see if anyone might have reservations that they don't need at the Grand Floridan for the Cinderella Gala, anytime between March 15th to the 20th? My daughter would be thrilled!



You would need to post this over on our dining board.  I think they may even have a sticky thread for this sort of thing.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=14

Good Luck!


----------



## Queenie122

Hi! I never introduced myself here  

A member told my hubby to come by for info - our daughter has just been granted a wish through MAW and she said you have a ton of info on that - and you do! This board has become so valuable to us in making my daughter's dream trip come true. Thanks!

Question - if I make a pre trip report will people read it over and give us hints on to what we should change in our schedule and food choices and stuff? I'm interested in hearing the comments on it and not sure how I should go about doing that.


----------



## AuroraBriarRose

HI!  It's my first time posting.  I'm a long time Disney fan.  My frist time to WDW was when I was 9 months old and I've been going as often as possible since.  I even went for my honeymoon.  Fortunately I married a fellow Disney fan.  I owe it all to my Dad who absolutely loves WDW.  

I'm so excited because I am taking my son, who just turned two, to WDW for the first time this summer.  I've been many, many times, but never with a toddler (at least my own toddler, that is).  Any advice would be helpful.  
Also, I haven't been since 2005 so any new stuff  I should know about, besides Everest?  
We are doing a Character breakfast at the Crystal Palace restaurant with Pooh and Friends...any comments or suggestions?  
We're going to try to do the trip with both sets of parents (mine and my husband's)...and my sister's family...and my other sister and her two kids...any advice?  Yes, I know I'm crazy!!  Thanks for any comments/suggestions in advance!


----------



## bella-alexander

hello all! i thought i would introduce myself. my name is maria, and i am the lucky mother of 2 beautiful children ages 3 & 6. we are planning our trip to disney world for april. we are sooooo excited! we went last year (march 2007) it was the first time for the kids. we stayed at the animal kingdom lodge last year, and words can not describe that incredible resort!! it was absolutely magnificent. however, we spent a ton of money to stay there. so, this year we decided to go on more of a "budget"(i use that term loosely because threre is no such thing as staying on a budget in disney worl) and stay at the pop century resort. i am just worried that we are going to be dissapointed making such a leap. we go from staying at one of the best to one of the value resorts. i'm not too worried because we're not "hotel people" when we go to wdw we do wdw, we don't take time out to enjoy the hotel. anyway, could use some input. has anyone stayed at the pop century? how was it? thanx


----------



## EJKorvette

I just joined today, but I have been listening to the podcast for almost a year now.

My real name is Evan. I am from the city, but have lived in the Fort Lauderdale area since June 1991.

My first trip to the World started December 23, 1972.  My next trip was in May 1992. Since then I have been up more times than I can count.

I have stayed at every on-site property *except*: The Polynesian, All-Star Music, Swan and Dolphin, Boardwalk, maybe some others, don't remember.

I was very active on rad-p back in 1999-2001 or so. I even made it up for a Rad-p get-together in December 2000.

My favorite podcast episode was the one with the story of The Sad Little Crabcake.

Hope to have fun here, and of course, up in the World!

Evan aka EJKorvette


----------



## rskibins

Hi, just trying this out!  Hope to take the family on vacation this april...would be great if we could stay in one of the villas!
Renee


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I am new to this site and am just trying to get started!! We plan on going to Disney World in October and I am sooo excited! By the way my name is Holly!! I would love to make some new friends on here!!


----------



## JessRabbit

Relatively new to the boards here. Or should I say...new to posting. So far I have appreciated every ones comments and I have learned some stuff about WDW that I did not know.
Thanks for being around.  This seems to be a great site.


----------



## Bethann23

Hey everyone, I am very new to posting on the boards, I have started 1 thread and replied to only a couple of threads. Is there anyway to see what I have started and replied to? I thought if I went to User CP and clicked on subscriptions, it would show me where I have posted, but it says NO subscriptions? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## rbramblett

I have been looking around for awhile and just signed up.  Where do I ask a question about my son's age when we go to WDW?


----------



## WDW4mom

Hello,  I am a new member and am very excited to have found you.  My first time to WDW was a few years ago when our whole family went.  I have been several times since then and I am hooked.  It is my very favorite place to be!!  I can hardly wait to start planning my next trip


----------



## lovetoscrap

THE DISboards!


As you may have realized this thread really doesn't get much traffic so most questions here don't really get answered.  It is just a place to say Hi   and get your feet wet.  Please feel free to start a thread here on the Welcome Board with any questions you may have and you will got a lot more response and help.  If we feel that another board here on the DIS would be better able to answer you then we will also move your question there for you.


----------



## rheffelf

Just saying hi!  Been reading the boards for a few weeks already, now starting to post.


----------



## KellyZoo

Ok, after prowling these boards I finally made an account and joined.  Many here already know me from VMK as KellySue (Zoo).  I hope I have fun posting here .


----------



## sltravis23

First post


----------



## lovetoscrap

KellyZoo said:


> Ok, after prowling these boards I finally made an account and joined.  Many here already know me from VMK as KellySue (Zoo).  I hope I have fun posting here .




  Make sure you check out our VMK boards!! 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=95




sltravis23 said:


> First post





You appear to not be fully registered yet so you will only be able to post on the Welcome Board.  Did you get the confirmation email?  If not please check out this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1691328


----------



## brownssajm

i don't know why i can't pm
i have posted a lot of replies to peoples posts and they don't get back to me i even went to the practice board to build my post count please advise
brownssajm@comcast.net
steve


----------



## lovetoscrap

brownssajm said:


> i don't know why i can't pm
> i have posted a lot of replies to peoples posts and they don't get back to me i even went to the practice board to build my post count please advise
> brownssajm@comcast.net
> steve



You should have no problems PMing.  You only need 6 posts to PM.  

I am not sure what you mean by people not getting back to you?


----------



## lichevyguy

was up all new to here , from long island , ny big fan of the mk and everything that goes w/ it ... just wanted to say hi


----------



## TinknCapnJac

Hello all, how fitting that the Happiest Place On Earth has such a fun discussion board.  I look forward to learning and sharing with all of you.


----------



## dizneykid1125

How do I do polls in threads?


----------



## lovetoscrap

dizneykid1125 said:


> How do I do polls in threads?



Hi!  In the future you probably want to post questions like this as their own thread on the Welcome Board  ( or in this case the Technical Support Board).  Not many questions get answered on this thread.

But you are lucky and I am in a   Pixie Dust mood today!  (okay, really I am avoiding doing  ) so here is the quick answer:

You have to start a new thread to post a poll.  Unless you are the original poster you can't put a poll in a thread, and I am not sure that you can edit a thread you started and add a poll later (pretty sure you can't actually).  Once a poll is made you can't edit it as far as I know, also.  So just start a new thread and the steps for the poll are down at the bottom of the posting box.


----------



## KML11

Hello Everyone! Just wanted to say hi as this is my first time on the boards!


----------



## suzysharp

Hi All-
Suzie from Chicago area. I've listened to the Podcast from the start but finally just signed up for the boards. I'm a huge Disney fan, DVC member since 04, we own at Saratoga and the Animal Kingdom, staying at the Animal Kingdom in April, can't wait! Looking forward to chatting on here!


----------



## Steakgoddess

Hello! I have been a long time reader of the boards, but finally decided to register since we are going to WDW in May. So excited!


----------



## moomba

Hello hope to read and add some good stuff to boards!


----------



## fatlard

I am new here as well.


----------



## iclass

How many posts before you can PM?? I'm new to this...


----------



## 5 Disney Dwarfs

Hello From Buffalo N.Y.  I Am New To Disboards .


----------



## lovetoscrap

THE DISBOARDS! ​
to all our new posters here!  Great to have you here! 




iclass said:


> How many posts before you can PM?? I'm new to this...



6


----------



## iclass

does anyone know how may postings before you can pM


----------



## Ceedy

Just saying Hi to all...

Just joined  and  Off for the  best  Holiday in April (15 days to go)..

Whole family is    and  gettin' a real Twitch   on Now !!!

C.


----------



## 8disneyfans

Hi 
 I have been lurking about for awhile.  I have done a few posts and now ready to dive in. 
Could someone please tell me how to get the tickers and cute things in the sig area and how to get the avitar (right thing?)  on the side?  Hopefully I am in the right place to ask these questions.

I may need to ask my teenagers  

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## floridaplease

Been watching & now I'm here!

HI


----------



## wicker

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking the boards on and off for a year or so.

Finally decided to stop in and say Hello!


----------



## mjy

iclass said:


> does anyone know how may postings before you can pM


 
Ten.  You're almost there!


----------



## mjy

Ceedy said:


> Just saying Hi to all...
> 
> Just joined and Off for the best Holiday in April (15 days to go)..
> 
> Whole family is   and gettin' a real Twitch  on Now !!!
> 
> C.


 


8disneyfans said:


> Hi
> I have been lurking about for awhile. I have done a few posts and now ready to dive in.
> Could someone please tell me how to get the tickers and cute things in the sig area and how to get the avitar (right thing?) on the side? Hopefully I am in the right place to ask these questions.
> 
> I may need to ask my teenagers
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!


 


floridaplease said:


> Been watching & now I'm here!
> 
> HI


 


wicker said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking the boards on and off for a year or so.
> 
> Finally decided to stop in and say Hello!


----------



## tcuplvr

First, Happy Easter to those who are celebrating!

Second, just decided last Saturday to take a trip to WDW in October. Since then I have been trying to gather as much info as possible and boy is there a lot out there!!! I have purchased 2 books and found this site. I thought that 6 months would be plenty of time to plan our trip but now I am not so sure!!!

I am new to this board (and any forum really) so I need to learn the lingo!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

You might start here with our Abbreviations cheat sheet to help with the lingo:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743

And also the FAQ's.  I am still working on them but there are still some great links to help you learn your way around the forums:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760755

And this is also  great thread to start with to help you out:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1715551

Jump in and ask any questions you have and you will get the answers you need.


----------



## tcuplvr

Thanks for the info. I have spent a considerable amount of time on this board today and I am beginning to feel REALLY, REALLY overwhelmed. Although we have almost 7 months until our trip I am beginning to feel that I don't have enough time!!!!


----------



## mhmcduff

I just found this board today but have already learned alot- Been to WDW- 2001, 2002, 2004, 2005, 2007 and have a trip planned or May- Just joined DVC at SSR so I guess we are hooked now. What boards can you ask questions or are ther


----------



## MEGOOFYFAN

Long time reader, now a registered user.

Just back from my 1st trip home to SSR.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

I've been lurking for a month, as I normally do on any message board, but have finally decided to come out of the shadows. Hi to all and have a great time planning your trips!!


----------



## Grundgetta

Hi to Everyone! 

I'm a long time reader/lurker coming out of the shadows as well! I've been to Disney several times, but always find a wealth of information on these boards from the many Disney pros!


----------



## JSThatcher

AWESOME WEB SITE!!!!!!!!! Thank You!!!!, by the way we booked with FL Tours. Figure if you chose them above Mears and the others for Trasnport Company, they must be good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneylover 2

I love this website!


----------



## aholmesy44

Hi everyone,

This is a great site! Can't wait until April 20....the family and I are going to Disney for the week..does anyone know how the crowds will be during the 20 to the 27?


----------



## RoosMomKanga

I've been trying to search items so that I don't ask redundant questions and can do research by topic, but I have never gotten this to work properly.  Let me give you a specific example-I'm under the Disneyland Paris Forum, in the "Search this Forum" pull down at the top I type in "Brit's Guide" (I know there was a thread about this a week or so ago).  That first "Search this Forum" screen ALWAYS (no matter what I enter) takes me to a second search screen where I have to re-enter my search words.  Then the really frustrating part....5 minutes later it's still searching and never gives me results.  What's up?  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## lovetoscrap

RoosMomKanga said:


> I've been trying to search items so that I don't ask redundant questions and can do research by topic, but I have never gotten this to work properly.  Let me give you a specific example-I'm under the Disneyland Paris Forum, in the "Search this Forum" pull down at the top I type in "Brit's Guide" (I know there was a thread about this a week or so ago).  That first "Search this Forum" screen ALWAYS (no matter what I enter) takes me to a second search screen where I have to re-enter my search words.  Then the really frustrating part....5 minutes later it's still searching and never gives me results.  What's up?  Am I doing something wrong?



Search does not really work here.  Occasionally you can get it to pull something up but as a generally rule it doesn't work.  You just need to start a new thread and ask about whatever you need to find out about.

We have way outgrown the software so it just can't do search functions anymore.


----------



## RoosMomKanga

Thanks, good to know, as I was getting really frustrated trying to do this on many forums.


----------



## Marthonica

Great site!  I started a PTR thread yesterday to document all my crazy planning!  I'm not sure I put the thread in the right place - is there a way I can move it to the Pre-Trip Report area?


----------



## killian_red

good stuff, gladd I found this place.


----------



## lichevyguy

isnt this just the coolest site i joined 2 weeks ago and im addicted to it , i cant get enough ... well i bought into saratogo springs last week while i was on vacation , we took the tour and fell in love with the place , we cant wait for our points  to clear so we can book our first dvc vacation , well i just felt like telling some of you other disney fanatics


----------



## ambroz4disney

There is so much information on this site I don't know where to start. But i'm glad I found it.


----------



## PADISFAM




----------



## PADISFAM

lichevyguy said:


> isnt this just the coolest site i joined 2 weeks ago and im addicted to it , i cant get enough ... well i bought into saratogo springs last week while i was on vacation , we took the tour and fell in love with the place , we cant wait for our points  to clear so we can book our first dvc vacation , well i just felt like telling some of you other disney fanatics



 HOME!!!


----------



## HMN2008

We are taking our first Disney cruise this Thanksgiving.  The 7 day cruise worked out perfectly for us this year and we are more excited than anything else that we have done.  There is so much anticipation that I started lurking, and now I am posting!


----------



## HonnyDipp

to all! Happy posting!


----------



## Mrs. Jennie Mouse

First Post. Hoping to go to Disney World in September.


----------



## The Brain

Mrs. Jennie Mouse said:


> First Post. Hoping to go to Disney World in September.


You must have a REALLY, REALLY, REALLY Great husband for him to consider taking you back again for the 3rd year running.


Did I meantion he was GREAT??


----------



## Mrs. Jennie Mouse

The Brain said:


> You must have a REALLY, REALLY, REALLY Great husband for him to consider taking you back again for the 3rd year running.
> 
> 
> Did I meantion he was GREAT??





Yep He is GREAT, and that is why is taking me back for our second anniversary.    We could make this a tradition...I think that sounds GREAT.
I Love You!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am going to assume that you two have met!    

 to both of you and our other newcomers!


----------



## The Brain

lovetoscrap said:


> I am going to assume that you two have met!
> 
> to both of you and our other newcomers!


lol thanks. I found this place, and she followed me here. I got her hooked when I showed her the food pictures in the dining forum.


----------



## kidofwinkers

well if u know winkers (aka the lady with ocd lol) im her daughter and i thgought people shold know what happened from a kids point of view!!! imight get extra chores  o my gosh!!! this might be my last report lol


----------



## The Brain

family all over the place. not shocked though


----------



## Bloodhound

Mrs. Jennie Mouse said:


> First Post. Hoping to go to Disney World in September.



  Hi, we went last Sept and it was very hot and humid we drank lots of bottled water and had a excellant time


----------



## LoveMeSomeDisneyland

I am from Bay Area California and I am looking to find a discussion thread for people who are also from the Bay Area, is there anything like that here?

Thanks much!


----------



## CoreyHain

Hiya everybody... I've been a lurker for quite sometime... and now I finally decided to join...


----------



## Aragorn151

Hello I am new here and I am mentally handicapped. I would love to make new friends and to learn more about going to Disney.


----------



## mjy

LoveMeSomeDisneyland said:


> I am from Bay Area California and I am looking to find a discussion thread for people who are also from the Bay Area, is there anything like that here?
> 
> Thanks much!


 
I'm not anywhere near the Bay Area; but, I'm saying hello and welcome anyway!  



CoreyHain said:


> Hiya everybody... I've been a lurker for quite sometime... and now I finally decided to join...


 
Hey . . . most of us were lurkers here before taking that first step.  And once we began posting, all hope was lost for any normalcy in our lives!   



Aragorn151 said:


> Hello I am new here and I am mentally handicapped. I would love to make new friends and to learn more about going to Disney.


 
Welcome, Aragorn, son of Arathorn.  All that glitters is not gold!  Great user name!!!


----------



## PADisFam2

Just testing my first post with a new screen name.


----------



## pigspacey

I have been lurking on here for over 18 months and you guys have helped me have two amazing trips to WDW so I thought it was time I registered!
I'm over in the UK so will be off to intro myself on those boards but wanted to stop here and say Hello first!


----------



## srwarden1928

What does the D stand for in all the relationship abbreviations? Such as DW apparantly means wife


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## kimmylaj

okay so i have been lurking for quite some time and love all this great info, i saw a great photo thread which i wanted to join and i got the error message posts to low.  just curious how many posts do you need to upload photos?  thanks


----------



## Tinkertini

Hi everyone! 
I'm new here!  I'm an active visitor at wdwmagic, and I found these boards through a discussion over there.  I have to say there's a ton of great stuff here, so I'm happy to be here too!

I visit Disney twice a year - for the past 8 years.  I'm 26, and I'm having a Disney wedding at home (themed) and honeymooning in Disney.  For our wedding the Tinkertini & Bibbidi Bobbidi Bombs are our signature drinks, hence my username! 

Good to be here - just wanted to say hello!


----------



## PADISFAM

to the boards--- very fun  .......join us on the PA thread!


----------



## LoveMeSomeDisneyland

mjy said:


> I'm not anywhere near the Bay Area; but, I'm saying hello and welcome anyway!



Thanks for the warm regards. Never been to Indiana, but I hear it is a nice place. In fact I only know one person from Indiana. Do you know Kathleen Justice?


----------



## Metro West




----------



## LittleRedShonda

Hello!  This is my first post, and I'm so nervous!  I don't know how to start.   I've been reading the boards for *years*.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## dvczerfs

LittleRedShonda said:


> Hello!  This is my first post, and I'm so nervous!  I don't know how to start.   I've been reading the boards for *years*.  Wish me luck!!



welcome and good luck!!


----------



## SusantheGentle

Hi Ya'll! SC resident here. Love this place.


----------



## Gigastorm

Just stopping by to say a quick hello!


----------



## yolie1021




----------



## MommyJenn

Hi everyone! I have been lurking on these boards for a little bit over a year and finally decided to register and become a part of the DIS. I have been a Disney lover my entire life. I am 34 and married with three children....a three year old DD, a two year old DD and a 5 1/2 month old DS. I have converted both of my girls into Disney lovers already (and they haven't even been to WDW yet). 

So, hello to everyone


----------



## dvczerfs

MommyJenn said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking on these boards for a little bit over a year and finally decided to register and become a part of the DIS. I have been a Disney lover my entire life. I am 34 and married with three children....a three year old DD, a two year old DD and a 5 1/2 month old DS. I have converted both of my girls into Disney lovers already (and they haven't even been to WDW yet).
> 
> So, hello to everyone



hello from another pa'r!!


----------



## Rellagirl

Another newbie! Hi all. 

I learned of this site just prior to my 1st ever trip to WDW last month. I didn't get the chance to really lurk until now. The info here would have been great! There will definitely be another trip of me... I was even willing to get on the next flight back to Orlando but unfortunately, I was expected at work the next day.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## steph0207

I just found this website and I am sooo glad I did.  I've only looked around for a little while, but it seems that there is sooo much information here!

I just wanted to say glad I found this and thanks in advance


----------



## Grumpy'sWife

Wow, it's a bit overwhelming here! I don't know where to start but I'm glad I found this. We're planning on taking our 2 DDs to WDW in Oct. I'm really looking forward to getting advice from everyone.


----------



## Scuba Princess

Hello to everyone!
I found the DIS thanks to somebody I know and can't wait to jump in and talk about the Magic!!


----------



## CoolCowboy

Howdy Y'all,

I'm new to forums in general, so trying to learn my way around. I came here mainly to contact someone I know from VMK, but I can't send a message. I guess I have to post on the discussion first. How many posts do I have to do? I'm not much of a talker


----------



## SunnieRN

Hello everyone,
I love this site and everyone seems so friendly, upbeat and knowledgeable!!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## txnana

Been lurking for quite a while as the chief planner for a grand gathering in august.  ya'll have given me soooo much advice and help that I thought I would say thanks!


----------



## 3happydancers

txnana said:


> Been lurking for quite a while as the chief planner for a grand gathering in august.  ya'll have given me soooo much advice and help that I thought I would say thanks!



  What type of grand gathering  are you planning? Family, Friends, Special Anniversary?  Do share!  When in Aug will you be at Disney?  We are going Aug 24th.


----------



## txnana

hi 3happydancers, we are going from aug 6-12 as the group is mainly hs teachers and families.  we all teach the same subject - debate -  and includes us as well as parents, children - so we range in age from 61 to 3 with everything in between including a teenager.  we are all very excited and have been planning since last summer - started with myself and my dtr both teachers and it grew to include all the others - 7 families in all - 18 of us.


----------



## MsKari

This is an awesome site.  I think I'm going to have to create my husband his own log in because I KNOW he'll be all over the boards!


----------



## virginiajen

Hi, brand new here, heard about you through the Digi Scrapping community.  Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## JMADgrad

Hello everone! I have been lurking and finally worked up the nerve to join in - already managed to make 5 posts...I have a feeling that we're gonna have some computer wars at our house with me wanting to check in to the board on a daily basis ( sadly, my husband does not feel the magic - just wants me to plan and be done with it!)   

The amount of info. here is amazing and I am learning lots!


----------



## Flurbee

Hey there...Just thought I would pop over here and say hi...I am new to this site and just kind of feeling my way around.  I actually have been lurking on the Disney wedding forum, as I am planning my disney wedding in June of 2009!!  Anyways, I came over here cause I have a question I hope someone can answer..I just joined today, I am able to post, but I cannot send PM's.  Does anyone know why?  Do I have to do so many posts before I can PM?  This is what it says when I try to send a pm- "could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_pm"  This may sound dumb, but I really don't know what this means....HELP!!!   Thanks.


----------



## Aliceacc

Flurbee said:


> Hey there...Just thought I would pop over here and say hi...I am new to this site and just kind of feeling my way around.  I actually have been lurking on the Disney wedding forum, as I am planning my disney wedding in June of 2009!!  Anyways, I came over here cause I have a question I hope someone can answer..I just joined today, I am able to post, but I cannot send PM's.  Does anyone know why?  Do I have to do so many posts before I can PM?  This is what it says when I try to send a pm- "could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_pm"  This may sound dumb, but I really don't know what this means....HELP!!!   Thanks.




Hi and congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!

I think you need 5 or 6 posts to PM. So hang out, get some info, and you'll be there before you know it!

This may help you plan: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1715551


----------



## Flurbee

Hello there...thanks for responding to me...yes, I finally found out today that you have to do 10 posts to be able to PM...who knew??  I guess I am on my way!!!    I love, love, love WDW..it is my favorite place on earth, I guess I am kind of addicted...we usually go every year, in May, but this year, since we are saving for the wedding, we actually are not going to go until December...that way we can do our wedding planning session and enjoy disney all at once...We are going to do the 3 night disney cruise-land and sea package, which is exciting, I have never done the cruise before...  Anyways, since you haven't been to Disney in a while, I will give you my tip, as far as good rides go....Expedition Everest in the AK is really one of the best rides I have been on...Tower of Terror is awesome too...As far as restaurants go, I would recommend getting the dining plan, if you aren't already, it really does save you alot of money...Best restaurants (in my humble opinion) are: Sci-Fi Dine in Restaurant and 50's Prime time cafe, both in MGM, an LeCellier Steakhouse and the Mexican restaurant in Epcot. It seems like there are more, but I can't think of them right now...anyways, sorry to babble on....


----------



## chipperchick1025

Hey Everyone! I've been a lurker for a long time but decided to work up the nerve to start posting. The DIS has been a great help and I love it!


----------



## dvczerfs




----------



## stackyallred

Welcome to everyone!  I have only been on here for a week and I have already spent way too much time getting excited through everyone's posts!


----------



## keikojmg

Hey Everyone!
This is my first post on DIS but I've been reading for about a week or so. I found this place from one of my closest friends through our planning of our family's WDW vacation next month. I am so excited to go because this will be my first trip back to WDW since I was a College Program Cast Member in the Fall of 2001. I'm going down with my DH's family and we're staying at the Old Key West Resort. I look forward to talking to a lot of you on here! Take care!

Jennifer


----------



## dvczerfs

your gonna love old key west!! have a nice time!


----------



## tinkermom2008

This will be my first post.  We are planing a trip for either March or April 2009 with DS5 and DD3.  Can't wait!! This is a great site for info.


----------



## lovetoscrap

So glad to see all these newbies here in the last 2 weeks!  I just got back from Orlando where we did several days at WDW, a day at SeaWorld and a 4 day cruise.  

Jump right in here to the boards and enjoy the fun!


----------



## Goofyfamily4

Hi all.....This is my first post. I am just learning the ropes but, I have been having so much fun reading all the info, I thought I would join in the fun. I have been to disneyland many times as a child and twice with my family of 4. We have been to DW once last spring and are planning another trip for this sept. I am looking so forward to it. I hope to get tons of info from you all and hopefully will be writing my first trip report about our Sept. vacation to Disneyworld. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## TikiRoomFan

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but not new to WDW. We are a family of 4 and are planning our 3rd trip as a family to WDW in December. I can't wait!!


----------



## luvz2Scrapbook

New to the board.. need to get my post count up to post links


----------



## Princesskeyblade

Hey Everyone~ 

I am new here and getting ready to go on my first trip to Disney in 14 years. 

I look forward to meeting people who are as excited about Disney as I am.


----------



## mabba18

Hi Everybody, just starting with our first trip together. Got 7 night at Pop Century, with DDP in Sept, and now we're suffer from information overload! 

I went with family 10 years ago, with a trip won off the radio. It was less then a month after AK opening, and I somehow managed to see most of all 4 parks in a day and a half. Looking forward to a RELAXING trip this time.


----------



## amcrum

Hi everyone!  This is my third day on DIS.  I love this sight.  I wish I had known about it sooner.  A friend had told me about it just recently.  I've been to WDW 12 times now.  It's our favorite place to travel!  We are DVC members and absolutely think that was the best decision we made!  I'm looking forward to many more days on this awesome sight!


----------



## amcrum

I need to get my post counts up too!  I already have emails from people and haven't been able to respond to them yet!


----------



## shaciam630

Well I've put a few posts out there and am excited to keep reading and getting all of the tips and tidbits I can. I'll be traveling to WDW May 18-24 (23 days from now) I'm super excited. I've got all of our ADR made. Freaked out about the bugs but eh.. thats just me. 


I do have a question for you veteran posters though. How can you find all the topics that you've left messages on?


----------



## lovetoscrap

shaciam630 said:


> Well I've put a few posts out there and am excited to keep reading and getting all of the tips and tidbits I can. I'll be traveling to WDW May 18-24 (23 days from now) I'm super excited. I've got all of our ADR made. Freaked out about the bugs but eh.. thats just me.
> 
> 
> I do have a question for you veteran posters though. How can you find all the topics that you've left messages on?





Please see our FAQ thread here for the answer to your question, and any other posting questions you might have!


----------



## JMADgrad

lovetoscrap said:


> So glad to see all these newbies here in the last 2 weeks!  I just got back from Orlando where we did several days at WDW, a day at SeaWorld and a 4 day cruise.
> 
> Jump right in here to the boards and enjoy the fun!



Hi!  OK, so this is not _exactly _a Dis question, but how did you like the new waterpark at Sea World?  (or is it actually a seperate park?)   How does it compare to the Dis waterparks?  We are going in August and did not choose the waterpark option because we only plan to do one waterpark, and not sure if we will do a Dis or the new Sea World....appreciate any input you could provide...


----------



## lovetoscrap

JMADgrad said:


> Hi!  OK, so this is not _exactly _a Dis question, but how did you like the new waterpark at Sea World?  (or is it actually a seperate park?)   How does it compare to the Dis waterparks?  We are going in August and did not choose the waterpark option because we only plan to do one waterpark, and not sure if we will do a Dis or the new Sea World....appreciate any input you could provide...




Unfortunately we only had one day for SeaWorld and we had tix for that park only, so we didn't go to Aquatica.  There is a lot of discussion on it though on our SeaWorld Forum http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=32 so I would suggest that you ask this question there.  It is an excellent question and I am sure that there will be some opinions there.


----------



## Morsel (Chris/Lynn)

tinkermom2008 said:


> This will be my first post.  We are planing a trip for either March or April 2009 with DS5 and DD3.  Can't wait!! This is a great site for info.



If this is your first trip to WDW or the DCL you might want to view the threads under the Disney Cruise.  Mainly the thread; Bob' Bash on the Boat.  Several people are from Wisconsin and they have experiences from past trips to WDW, not just cruising.  

Chris


----------



## mickeyfan1969

We are taking our 8 yr old son and 13 year old daughter, along with her 13 year old friend, this summer to WDW. I need suggestions on which resort property to stay. Our choices are Fort Wilderness cabin, or All-Star Music family suite. It appears as though their are more activities at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## dvczerfs

mickeyfan1969 said:


> We are taking our 8 yr old son and 13 year old daughter, along with her 13 year old friend, this summer to WDW. I need suggestions on which resort property to stay. Our choices are Fort Wilderness cabin, or All-Star Music family suite. It appears as though their are more activities at Fort Wilderness.


i would vote for fort.wild. more to do.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mickeyfan1969 said:


> We are taking our 8 yr old son and 13 year old daughter, along with her 13 year old friend, this summer to WDW. I need suggestions on which resort property to stay. Our choices are Fort Wilderness cabin, or All-Star Music family suite. It appears as though their are more activities at Fort Wilderness.



  Take a look at our Resorts Forum and even ask this over there.  You will get some great advice.

Here is the link to that board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12


----------



## FairyGodmother76

DisBoards has the most information about Disney!  I love it!  Thank you


----------



## dwsandy

I'm pretty new here and I've seen some posts regarding using green on back packs and windows while at WDW.  Can someone pls give me some info on this or point me in the right direction?  Thank you


----------



## Geodoc

Hello from Canada


----------



## Disneyworldfan96

Hi just signed up today.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Disneyworldfan96 said:


> Hi just signed up today.



Welcome!  Please make sure you click on the link in the email you should have been sent.  As of right now your registration is not completed and you will be unable to post anywhere except here on the Welcome Board.  If you need help please let me know.


----------



## lovetoscrap

dwsandy said:


> I'm pretty new here and I've seen some posts regarding using green on back packs and windows while at WDW.  Can someone pls give me some info on this or point me in the right direction?  Thank you



Please take a look at our FAQ thread.  There is information there about the DIS use of lime green.    And  !


----------



## amesv

Hi...this is my 1st day on DISboards! We are planning for WDW trip #2 in October. We went 4 years ago and had a blast! My oldest son has Cerebral Palsy and I am looking forward to learning lots of tips and tricks from the DISabilities board. 

Amy


----------



## dvczerfs

amesv said:


> Hi...this is my 1st day on DISboards! We are planning for WDW trip #2 in October. We went 4 years ago and had a blast! My oldest son has Cerebral Palsy and I am looking forward to learning lots of tips and tricks from the DISabilities board.
> 
> Amy


  welcome to the dis!!


----------



## amesv

thanks!


----------



## LookingGlassGirl

Welcome These boards are the best for planning...and for laughing.


----------



## mickeyfan1226

welcome to all you newbies. you will love it here.


----------



## luandjustin

I've been lurking here a bit while my fiancée and I plan our Disney Wedding. I finally decided to join the fray, and I just wanted to say thanks for creating and maintaining just a great resource.


----------



## JJMom93

I'm also coming out of lurkdom to join the fray.  I'm looking forward to jumping in with everyone else.


----------



## dvczerfs

WELCOME TO THE DIS!!!


----------



## JJMom93

Thanks.


----------



## SonyaM

I was invited here from another forum, and thought I'd say hello!  I'm Sonya, mom to 2 girls, and a military wife.  We just went to Disneyland last week as our last hurrah while living here in CA.


----------



## recese pieces

hello my name is brian. Im new to the dis but wanted to sign up after i met the guys last sunday at the gaylord nice to meet u guys and im glad to be here.


----------



## RazorFace83

Right, so first of all I just wanted say that after all this time of being a "lurker" to these boards (2 years to be exact.), I've finally got the courage to officially become a registered member of the DISboards! Finally after all this time! I love it here so much, because I love all things Disney and have learn ALOT of valuable information regarding the Resorts, Restaurants, and Theme Parks from our wonderful members who generously contributed to these forums time to time. I'll be sure to also help out anyway I can  with the questions too. Once again, happy to be here!


----------



## dvczerfs

RazorFace83 said:


> Right, so first of all I just wanted say that after all this time of being a "lurker" to these boards (2 years to be exact.), I've finally got the courage to officially become a registered member of the DISboards! Finally after all this time! I love it here so much, because I love all things Disney and have learn ALOT of valuable information regarding the Resorts, Restaurants, and Theme Parks from our wonderful members who generously contributed to these forums time to time. I'll be sure to also help out anyway I can  with the questions too. Once again, happy to be here!


WELCOME TO THE DIS!!!   GOOD OLE HOMESTEAD FL.!!spent some time on the air base in 1976-1978!


----------



## freesone

After reading these boards for 5 years I finally decided to join.


----------



## E-Rock

Why thankee kindly for all the welcomes, it makes one feel all warm and snuggly (dare I say.... disneyish) inside.

Been reading for a while and finally decided to join on up.


----------



## lovetoscrap

THE DIS!​


----------



## WeGoDisney04

This is my first post on the boards. I'm a total Disney fan and am happy to be a part of the crew.


----------



## dvczerfs

WeGoDisney04 said:


> This is my first post on the boards. I'm a total Disney fan and am happy to be a part of the crew.


----------



## daughterlovesgoofy

YES Im very excited to start but i dont know how to post my own thread.


----------



## Utfootballdiva

How do I sort so I can find replies to my posts?  I've posted in various discussions and would like to find the replies.  Thanks!


----------



## dvczerfs

Utfootballdiva said:


> How do I sort so I can find replies to my posts?  I've posted in various discussions and would like to find the replies.  Thanks!


 i go into the thread tools. upper right in the blue bar. i subscibe to the thread. thank when i want to see whats going on. i go to quik links, click on subs. thread and it will list threads you sub to. after awhile i just clean out the ones i dont want anymore


----------



## GOLFDISNEY72

First post but long time listner of the show.   Happy to be here!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

GOLFDISNEY72 said:


> First post but long time listner of the show.   Happy to be here!!!


----------



## daughterlovesgoofy

I am so excited.  My 10 year old daughter has helped me get logged in.  I have been a lurker for several months.  I have learned so much just by reading.  We will be at the world in 26 days.  Yeah!  Thanks for all the welcoming posts.


----------



## Jennabean1126

Hey everyone I was so excited to find this site because I have grown up with disney. We used to live just two hours away and once a month we'd take a trip down to visit. Now we live in Chicago and I'm having serious withdrawls from my home. We've been twice in the last four years and we're going to Disneyland in July and Disney World in October. But in the meanwhile I can't wait to explore this site, and everyone already seems so welcoming.


----------



## patimouse

Hi, we booked WDW for first visit in July last November.  When it got to March, we thought we'd better do some research. We bought a couple of books and started looking at websites.  I am really finding the information both useful and confusing Are our ADR's OK? Should we ring the resort and request a particular area (POR)? Should we take advantage of all the extra magic hours? Lots of questions, most posted seperately. The thing is we want to do everything, but I just know the heat will get us in the end and we will be exhausted. I've posted a few things on over the last couple of weeks, but I haven't totally worked out how to find if they have been commented/replied to (can't always remember where I've posted-sad I know). How do I check?


----------



## orangecats2

Hi all! I am just so excited I can hardly stand it. My fiance (35) and I (35) are going to POFQ for our honeymoon Sept 21-18. This will be his first time at WDW but he has been to DL twice in his teens. I have never been to DL but have been to WDW at least 6 other times. Its hard to remember every time I went as a child. I have never stayed on property which is one reason I am so excited. The other is that I haven't been here since '96 and then only spent 4 days there - MK, EPCOT, MGM, River Country and Discovery Island. We are on the dining plan and have ADR at: Ohana-dinner, Garden Grill-lunch, Chef Mickeys-dinner, 50's PTC-lunch, Artists Pointe and Rainforest Cafe at AK. We also have six day tickets with everything because we want to do Typhoon Lagoon and Disney Quest. Also plan on going to Fantasia Gardens. I wish we were staying more days of course! So I just wanted to say hello and get my daily Disney fix!


----------



## dvczerfs

orangecats2 said:


> Hi all! I am just so excited I can hardly stand it. My fiance (35) and I (35) are going to POFQ for our honeymoon Sept 21-18. This will be his first time at WDW but he has been to DL twice in his teens. I have never been to DL but have been to WDW at least 6 other times. Its hard to remember every time I went as a child. I have never stayed on property which is one reason I am so excited. The other is that I haven't been here since '96 and then only spent 4 days there - MK, EPCOT, MGM, River Country and Discovery Island. We are on the dining plan and have ADR at: Ohana-dinner, Garden Grill-lunch, Chef Mickeys-dinner, 50's PTC-lunch, Artists Pointe and Rainforest Cafe at AK. We also have six day tickets with everything because we want to do Typhoon Lagoon and Disney Quest. Also plan on going to Fantasia Gardens. I wish we were staying more days of course! So I just wanted to say hello and get my daily Disney fix!


  WELCOME TO THE DIS!!  youll have a great time!you have a good plan! i love your adrs, make sure you are hungry when you go to 50s!! have a nice time and congrats!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Hi! I've been reading posts and just registered...planning trip WDW in 2009!!!


----------



## dvczerfs

PrincessEM&Me said:


> Hi! I've been reading posts and just registered...planning trip WDW in 2009!!!


 WELCOME TO THE DIS!!


----------



## Mandy62

dvczerfs said:


> WELCOME TO THE DIS!!



Another newbie here.   I joined yesterday.  Hoping to visit again in 2009.


----------



## dramsdell

Hi!  I'm just getting started.  I don't know if this is the correct way to do this.  I just want to start talking to other Disney fans and asking advice and giving thoughts.  What do I do first?


----------



## lovetoscrap

dramsdell said:


> Hi!  I'm just getting started.  I don't know if this is the correct way to do this.  I just want to start talking to other Disney fans and asking advice and giving thoughts.  What do I do first?




Well, this was a great first post!  You can post on any thread you want to get involved in the same way you posted here.  You can start your own threads by clicking on the New Thread icon found at the top and bottom of each board.  

We have many boards with different topics so try to put your question on the board that makes the most sense--like questions about the Restaurants on the Disney Restaurants forum.  If you aren't sure where it should go you can post a new thread on this board and we can move it to the correct place.

 to the DIS!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

welcom to the newbies.  This is a great place to meet people who are crazy about disney.  I am also planning my next trip for 2009.  Enjoy yourselves on here there is a lot of info out there just have to look and ask.


----------



## disneygirljo

hello I am new here  just wanted toi  say  hello  happy to be here  hope toi chat  with all  of you soon 
joann


----------



## jester911

Welcome. The information here is truly


----------



## myalterego




----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Im really excited to have my own account now on the dis!!
I love WDW and I have been surfing the boards with my dad...for quite some time.
Looking forward to actually participating with all of you.


----------



## peterloveswdw

I added a new thread when I joined, but I thought I'd just say hi here as well. I look forward to talking about Disney and making new friends.


----------



## jagar100

...if not I wish there was....I just applied and I know I'll have questions and such.  I KNOW I should ask the CC issuer, but I think it would be great if we had a topic dedicated just for the Disney Visa and/or Disney Rewards, to discuss.  

Because....I just posted this under "families" but I applied for a card today under Creditcards.com.  Then I saw that the Disney website has a promotion, for $40 credit with first purchase.  Am I not going to be able to get this credit since CC.com did not have anything on their site about it??????   I'm kicking myself in the you-know-what right now for being so hasty.


----------



## dramsdell

How do I find responses to my posts?  There are so many threads.  It seems like it will be hard to find.


----------



## dramsdell

Another question:  How do I get pictures or icons onto my posts?  You have some great ones.


----------



## jagar100

Go to your "User CP" and to the left there are areas where you can edit  your signature, avitar, and etc.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, is anyone going to Disneyland Oct 24th - 26th? The 4 Big Guys will be there Oct 24th - Oct 31st.  Maybe we could plan a dis meet DonaldTDuck is our trip planner.


----------



## su_A_ve

Hi - Long time lurker.  Finally found a thread I felt I would answer so I joined...


----------



## puffkins

Been looking a long time and now have finally joined.  Nothing better than the World.


----------



## coodillu

i love this place.

this is an amazing resource for all disney and universal information


----------



## Winks At Tink

Ditto to the post above  I love this place. 
I recently bought ap's over mother's day weekend and i can't be happier!
Thanks to all you board members I now know where to eat.


----------



## toxicvixen

I love this board! 
It has really been a tremendous help on choosing good hotels and restaraunts based on recomendations!
Thank you!


----------



## WhtMagick

_Hello everyone!  I've been looking a bit and just wanted to say "Hi"!  I just read a thread where someone was planning a trip to DL but at the last minute their husband couldn't go.  They were unsure about how they were going to cope with their 3 little kids.  People here were so incredible with the offers they made to babysit, hook up with them and offer suggestions to help out.  Amazing!  I definitely feel the love!!!_


----------



## tam626

I posted a new thread but just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone. Looking forward to getting some great tips for our upcoming trip.


----------



## dzy76

Hello everyone.  I've been a lurker for awhile and listening to the dis unplugged for over a year (which is my favorite podcast) and decided to join up.  I love the info here and everyone seems so friendly.  I'm looking forward to being a part of the dis group!


----------



## Tigerlily952

I have been around here lurking and collecting all sorts of tidbits of information.  I have now decided to join the fun and look forward to getting to know some of you.  I will be going to WDW with 9 others on the 5th of July!  I can not wait.

Tigerlily952


----------



## Bloodhound

peterloveswdw said:


> I added a new thread when I joined, but I thought I'd just say hi here as well. I look forward to talking about Disney and making new friends.




Could you post a link to the new thread? Thanks


----------



## TheGeddings

Hi all,
We are new to DIS Boards, and will soon close on a DVC Membership at SSR.  Thought we would say hi, and look forward to the great information sharing here.

Can I get some information on including a picture of SSR at the bottom of our signature?


----------



## BethEJo

Hey guys,

I've just joined up after stumbling across this beauty of a website while planning my trip tp florida.

Just wanna say hi to everybody!!

I'm in my 1st year of med school, and am in the middle of exams at the moment ... *bummer*  but hey, Disney is literally getting me through this sucky time

On 19th June, i'll be making my way to sunny florida with my family for what is gonna be the holiday of a life time! i'm soooooooo excited

*Disney baby here we come!!!!!!!*  

Also, just wanted to say I'm looking forward to meeting fellow Disney junkies, and sifting through all the fab info there is on these boards!

Love ya all guys!!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Welcome all.


----------



## tiggerlvr27

WOW, I didn't know there was this much stuff out there!  Thanks!


----------



## sue l

We were just on the 15 night westbound Panama Canal cruise and lots of people had cool magnets on their doors.  I would like to know where/if I can still them.  Specifically the "cruising from Kingdom to Kingdom"  one with Mickey and the gang looking at a globe.  Can you help me??  I have tried to post messages all day and am getting nowhere very fast.  Sue L




WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## safetymom

Sue, are you signed in that you could go to the Disney Cruise line boards that I sent you the links to?

That forum would be the best place to ask.  I can post a thread over there if you like.


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25348143#post25348143

I have posted your question here.


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

Hi,

  I am new here, been on mouseplanet before, but started listening to the podcast and decided to sign up and talk to some people on here. Me and my girlfriend are both local and annual pass holders. Just couple diz nuts. lol


James and Danielle


----------



## JRDMAN

This is my first post...I'm a multi-visit Polynesian nut and even though I thought myself to be an expert on all things Polynesian, I've found I've barely scratched the surface since discovering this dis board. 
Thank you all for your information and obvious friendship. 
I'll post this now and hope it will be my start of an ongoing appreciation of all things Disney.
Hmmm...does that last sentence make sense?
Hope everyone is having a magical day.
PS. Special thank you to Seascape for your Poly posts


----------



## MovieJunkie

What's going on guys. Just wanted to introduce myself and let you know that Im excited to get to know several of you, who are also Disney fans. I work in marketing and have a passion for theme parks, movies, television, you name itif its Disney, I most probably love it.  Cant wait to talk to you guys soon.


----------



## sue l

I am new to the Disboards and am looking for magnetic door signs for the cruise.  I have found a few things I am looking for but have no way to ask these people to make me anything.  I have been seaching for days.  This is a very difficult form to work with.  Can you please help me?????





WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## LittleSeacow

I've been a Disney fan all my life, now I'm part of Disboards!


----------



## Allboys

Yeah my 10th post.....

Great site and plan on being able to use more of it now that I have passed my probationary number....

Thank you DIS boards. com

Your awesome.......


----------



## RealBourguestplease

hey!!!! :myfirst post!


----------



## Chris McPherson

Wow, I didn't know disney had a big forum like this, this is great!


----------



## triciasmith55

Who knew?  I've made a number of trips to Disney, and I wish I'd known this board was here a long time ago.  It would have made my planning much easier.  Thanks for having this board!


----------



## eversole

I love this forum. It's a great way to get Disney info and a place to share the excitement!!


----------



## mainehockey1

Chris McPherson said:


> Wow, I didn't know disney had a big forum like this, this is great!


Does anyone know how many posts until one earns their ears?


----------



## dvczerfs

mainehockey1 said:


> Does anyone know how many posts until one earns their ears?


150?


----------



## nydvc

hello; first post. nice to meet all of you. 

Rich


----------



## Cyril Proudbottom

My first DIS post.  Glad to be here, and have to start cracking on planning for a late August trip!


----------



## lovetoscrap

mainehockey1 said:


> Does anyone know how many posts until one earns their ears?



Pretty sure it is 75


----------



## jmwest

This site is very informative. Thank you to all who maintain it.


----------



## jeanett

nice to meet all of you here.
I'll be in orlando in July.


----------



## Sarilas

Post one of many!  This looks like a great place to gather information!


----------



## Hockey Ninja

Just peeking in to say hi. I've already learned a lot by lurking, and I'm looking forward to learning even more! And maybe even sharing some of my own Disney Wisdom.


----------



## HARASW

I signed up almost a year ago, but I am still learning the ins and outs of the boards.  What is the "tag fairy" and what does it mean to be "tagged"?


----------



## HARASW

nydvc said:


> hello; first post. nice to meet all of you.
> 
> Rich



Welcome!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## HARASW

Cyril Proudbottom said:


> My first DIS post.  Glad to be here, and have to start cracking on planning for a late August trip!



Welcome to you!!  Have fun planning your trip.  I'll be there in August, too.


----------



## senator@cogeco.ca

Canadian member just joined lots of great info owner of condo near disney just looking for new contacts and ideas


----------



## daisy08

Ok I am lost.   How do I find the threads I have been posting on??  I seem to ask a question then Later I can not find it???  Help!    

Hope I can find this one again 

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## frootie

my first post but i have been visiting for a while, just wanted to first say thanks for all the information before i started posting


----------



## wynottah

Test Post


----------



## Lvr_boy9

test


----------



## Lvr_boy9

test on


----------



## Lvr_boy9

tes2


----------



## safetymom

Welcome to the DIS.  We do have a place where you should be placing your tests.  If you are trying to get your post count up I would suggest finding a thread or two and post something.  Jump on in.  The DIS is fun.


----------



## girlattorney

Hi everyone.  Just joined yesterday and wanted to give a quick hello.  Looking forward to MNSSHP at the end of September.  I am 32 and have not been to Disney since junior high.


----------



## Disney Dreamin

Newbie here. Just saying Hi!


----------



## JillianLeigh

Hey I'm new here too, but definitely not new to Disney.

Quick question, where would be a good place to find a different avatar other than the ones offered?  Anything I can find is too big a file, and I'm not sure how to decrease the # of K's to under 3.9.

Can't wait to start talkin' some Disney and keeping the magic alive while I'm stuck in IL!


----------



## twinglesmome

Just dropping by to say hello.  I actually have been lurking for about two years and finally decided to start posting.  I heard about DISboards while planning a trip to SeaWorld.  

I've never been to Disney and would like to visit while my kids are still young.  My DH doesn't like crowds and I never wanted to take the kids out of school for a vacation.  We may reconsider and don't know when the best time to go would be.


----------



## jkd30157

Just dropping in to hello.We went to Orlando last week and regret not being able to afford Disney.We are planning for our nest trip.Guess it will be when we can afford it cause we are a family of five.


----------



## foodlover_US

Hello to all DIS board members. 

I am new to this wonderful forum, i am from california.
Cooking is my hobby. 

          I am a big fan of Disney characters right from my childhood. So thought of signing in. Hope I will have good time here.


----------



## usmcwife4

I stumbled upon this wonderful site when I was looking for military discounts for Disney World.  

We have been to Disney a few times but, I thought that we would try and go for a few days at Christmas. My wonderful Marine husband of 19yrs will be heading to Iraq after the new yr & thought this would be a wonderful last vacation that we could spend together because he will be gone a long time .............the kids are really looking forward to it if I can find a decent rate some place nice.  

We live in Jacksonville, NC...........husband has been in 20yrs..........2 great kids.


----------



## Disney Chef

This is sure a fun way to talk to other Disney fans!


----------



## Disney Chef

Sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## Disney Chef

Why are some of the threads closed and how does that happen?  Thanks


----------



## moburg

Hi DIS people.

Newbie here too.


----------



## moburg

foodlover_US said:


> Hello to all DIS board members.
> 
> I am new to this wonderful forum, i am from california.
> Cooking is my hobby.
> 
> I am a big fan of Disney characters right from my childhood. So thought of signing in. Hope I will have good time here.




I'm becoming a Disney fan by marriage.  Not that I wasn't a fan before, it just wasn't as prominent as it is now.


----------



## UKDisneyAddict

Hi,

I'm new here too.  I'm from Southampton, England and have a bad case of the Disney blues (last visit was March 2006)!!  I don't beleive there is a cure, but these forums really help!!!


----------



## plutos fan

I hope that I am allowed to join your forum, I am from across the pond.
I just found your lovely site by accident and I must say I am really impressed with it.
I am off to disney on 17th july this year with my husband, 14 year old daughter and my daughters best friend.
Any way thats enough of my rambling I just wanted to say Hello to everyone.


----------



## plutos fan

UKDisneyAddict said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here too.  I'm from Southampton, England and have a bad case of the Disney blues (last visit was March 2006)!!  I don't beleive there is a cure, but these forums really help!!!



hello I'm from  Cwmbran, Wales


----------



## UKDisneyAddict

plutos fan said:


> hello I'm from  Cwmbran, Wales



Hi Plutos Fan, I hope you have a great trip, I am sooooo jealous.  Do you have any room in your suitcase?!!!


----------



## CBisMe

And Testing out my posting skills!
Glad to be here, can't wait to look around


----------



## lovetoscrap

Great to see so many new users!  

For our new ones from across the pond, have you found our UK forums?  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=60


----------



## adsrtw

I'm a newbie here too!  I discovered the site yesterday and signed up today.  I am planning a vacation sometime next Summer.  I don't expect to post too much in the near future ~ I have plenty to read ahead of me!  So many of my questions have already been answered.


----------



## DisneyRainbows!

adsrtw said:


> I'm a newbie here too!  I discovered the site yesterday and signed up today.  I am planning a vacation sometime next Summer.  I don't expect to post too much in the near future ~ I have plenty to read ahead of me!  So many of my questions have already been answered.



WELCOME TO THE DIS!!

I hope you have an enjoyable experience here!!


----------



## neojacksparrow

cool


----------



## TinkerbellDani

Guess that it's time to start planning our next trip.  Have a 1 year old daughter who has yet to fall in love with the Mouse.


----------



## TinkerbellDani

twinglesmome said:


> Just dropping by to say hello.  I actually have been lurking for about two years and finally decided to start posting.  I heard about DISboards while planning a trip to SeaWorld.
> 
> I've never been to Disney and would like to visit while my kids are still young.  My DH doesn't like crowds and I never wanted to take the kids out of school for a vacation.  We may reconsider and don't know when the best time to go would be.





It's tough to figure out when to go when you have to think about the kids schooling AND crowds.  I am 28 now, but my first visit to Disney was when I was 13 years old.  I have three younger brothers.  We went to Disney for 2 weeks so that Thanksgiving would fall right during our vacation.  We missed less than 2 weeks of school because of the holiday. It was not busy whatsoever (people have maybe discovered this by now cause each time we returned, it did seem to get busier at Thanksgiving.) It was the best time we ever had (and we have been back to Disney 5 times since).  We got right onto the rides...and by that, I mean that we literally walked through the entire maze with no wait in front of us until we got onto the ride. 

The crowds DEFINITELY will be there if you go during a school vacation.  Since you said your kids were still young, they'd probably enjoy the trip more too if they weren't waiting in line half the time.  Perhaps you can arrange for their teachers to come up with their homework/curriculum in advance.  I remember my brothers and I always wrote some kind of report on our trip and presented it.  We did research on different things and we truly learned something (especially at EPCOT).  I would never have remembered those two weeks at school, but I will remember our first steps into the Magic Kingdom for the rest of my entire life.  

Perhaps you could try a long weekend where a Monday was no school, such as Martin Luther King weekend, to reduce the time spent away from the classroom.  

I truly hope you have a magical trip whenever you go.  
Just my opinion.


----------



## Mickeypal1

Hi!  I am new here.  I found out about this site from some people at the Doorway to Dreams get-together yesterday in Chicago.  I am really excited to be here!


----------



## disneygrandmom2007

I am new to the Dis boards but definitely not new to WDW. I have lost count of how many trips to WDW I have made since my first trip in December, 1971. My DH, DD (33), and DS (30) love all things Disney just as much as I do. My DD even had a Disney Fairy Tale Wedding in 2005 in the Wedding Pavilion with the reception at the Boardwalk (which was very appropriate for a Jersey girl!). This month we took our 13 month old DGS for his first visit to WDW and I think we have another Disney fanatic in the family! We have already booked another visit in May, 2009. I am so glad my DD introduced me to this site!


----------



## fanofgrumpy

Hi I'm new to the site but absolutely love it and now have become addicted.  I decided not to be just a lurker but to join in on the fun. Anyway, planning on a trip in the summer next year for my ds b-day.


----------



## Tinkerbelle9980

Hello everyone!  I joined this site after months of lurking.  Hope to get to know some posters soon!


----------



## eeyore83066

I'm new here. I found this sight and fell in love. My family of 5 are going to "The World" December 24-28, 2008. Can't wait to get there. My DD8, first trip, mine and DH 22nd anniversary.


----------



## CaptainBritain

Hi guys, I hope you don't mind (another) Brit invading your boards here! We are off to Orlando this August for the first time in 10 long years and it'll be the first time that either of my daughters have been too. Let's just say they are more than slightly looking forward to visiting Micky mouse and friends at the parks!
I will post for some help, advice and comments on other relevent threads too as our youngest daughter has cerebral palsy and I have more than a few questions and query's that need answering. Anyway it's been around 2 months now since I started listening to the DIS podcast and I have to say it's excellent!
I hope I'll be welcomed with open arms on here as I've heard this board is a great place to be!

Regards, Mark.


----------



## twinglesmome

TinkerbellDani said:


> It's tough to figure out when to go when you have to think about the kids schooling AND crowds.  I am 28 now, but my first visit to Disney was when I was 13 years old.  I have three younger brothers.  We went to Disney for 2 weeks so that Thanksgiving would fall right during our vacation.  We missed less than 2 weeks of school because of the holiday. It was not busy whatsoever (people have maybe discovered this by now cause each time we returned, it did seem to get busier at Thanksgiving.) It was the best time we ever had (and we have been back to Disney 5 times since).  We got right onto the rides...and by that, I mean that we literally walked through the entire maze with no wait in front of us until we got onto the ride.
> 
> The crowds DEFINITELY will be there if you go during a school vacation.  Since you said your kids were still young, they'd probably enjoy the trip more too if they weren't waiting in line half the time.  Perhaps you can arrange for their teachers to come up with their homework/curriculum in advance.  I remember my brothers and I always wrote some kind of report on our trip and presented it.  We did research on different things and we truly learned something (especially at EPCOT).  I would never have remembered those two weeks at school, but I will remember our first steps into the Magic Kingdom for the rest of my entire life.
> 
> Perhaps you could try a long weekend where a Monday was no school, such as Martin Luther King weekend, to reduce the time spent away from the classroom.
> 
> I truly hope you have a magical trip whenever you go.
> Just my opinion.



Thanks.  I see that you are a newbie here too.  Welcome!

I agree that it would not be fun to spend a lot of our time waiting in lines--that's not what I want to remember about vacation.  I guess I just need to convince myself that it is okay to miss school for a few days.  I was thinking of maybe trying to go this fall, but now with the economy the way it is, I am not sure we can afford it.  Now that is another reason to go in the off season...


----------



## snykymom

Hi, folks. I'm new to these boards, too, but not to Disney. Did my first trip in 1971, when they still had the A-E rides (dating myself, I know). Then went on my honeymoon and a couple of anniversaries. Took my kid there twice (ages 7 and 15). She's now 18 and wants to go again! At least she'll still go with me! We're shooting for January, 2009, when she'll be on college break but it's still value season.

Looking forward to learning lots between now and then, and especially when the rates go in for 2009. Wonder what the promotion will be for 2009?


----------



## atanis

Hello to all,

I just joined after over a year of visiting this forum. Thanks in advance to all for future advice!


----------



## mainspring

Why cant I post my email address?


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking for the past week (reading trip reports) and decided to join today.  I'm really looking forward to getting a bunch of new tips on planning for our 25th Anniversary trip next May.  

My question: is there a thread that teaches how to add all the fancy stuff to your signature?  I'd love to add a countdown and pictures, but I'm not a computer wiz so I haven't been able to figure it out just yet.

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## IrishFinneganFan

Hi everyone! I've been using WDW-info as a disney resources forever, yet I just realized today that there were discussion boards! Better late than never I suppose...

Anyway, I'm just announcing my "official" arrival. Hope to see you on the discussion boards!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

From one newbie to another, Welcome!


----------



## TurbosTim

Hi guys, this may seem basic but I can't see how you leave an email or voice mail for the podcast team to discuss.??


----------



## lovetoscrap

TurbosTim said:


> Hi guys, this may seem basic but I can't see how you leave an email or voice mail for the podcast team to discuss.??



You will find that information on the Main Podcast Page here:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/


----------



## Tarabelle83

I'm new here too!  I'm going to Disney World during the Christmas/New Year's week with my husband-to-be and would love tips on how to beat crowds.  I started a thread on that but I think I put it in the wrong place so it got lost in the shuffle.

Or is there already a thread on Disney day-trips (essentially those of us staying off site who want to include Disney as a part of their overall Orlando experience)?  I'm trying to use the search function but so far I'm not lucking out with my keyword attempts.

PS.  I'm VERY excited to spend the majority of my honeymoon visiting the parks.


----------



## Superdude22

Just stopping by to say hello.


----------



## Spirit47us

Wow, what a great site - going to take me days just to look around!!


----------



## ~Candy~

I have been looking at this site for like several months probably since January. I bugged my mom over and over and over again to join. She said I had to wait till I was 13. I turned 13 6 days ago and here I am. This site looks awesome and I love Disney so much.

My name is candace or Candy is my nickname


----------



## 2disneygirls

~Candy~ said:


> I turned 13 6 days ago and here I am.




6 days....and you already have 100 posts?? I wish I had your energy! 

Welcome!


----------



## NikkiDisney

My name is Nikki & i'm new to the boards. I've been lurking for a while now and this board is so much fun! I would love to join in the fun!


----------



## DisneyCheshire

Hello everyone! I'm Cheshire or DC for short, I'm glad to join another wonderful Disney forum, but this one is just so big! It may take me days to explore it!  

DC


----------



## ears4all!

Hey everyone!

Just thought I'd say HI!


----------



## 2bugs&me

Hi I'm new here and just thought I would introduce myself.

I'm a single mom of 2 kids...ds 15 and dd 12.  I've been to Disneyworld twice before but both when I was much younger and never with my children.  

I'm just starting to plan our Aug 09 trip and have a ton of questions to ask...don't worry I'll post in respective forums 

I've been doing a ton of reading on this site and I'm so impressed with how helpful and informative everyone is.


----------



## VolcomStone10

Aloha everybody! Just another 18 year old who mostly lurks but will post from time to time!


----------



## My Gal Minnie

Hi another newbie here. I am a Disney freak and can't wait to start planning.


----------



## wall_e

Yay!!! So glad I found this forum!


----------



## richm628

Hi all;

I just joined the Boards!! My family and I will be going to Disneyworld
dec/26--dec31 2008.

We have gone before but this is the 1st time during Christmas time!!

If anybody has any info on this time of year I would love to hear it!!

take care

and looking foward to hearing from you all!!!


----------



## PoohPhan

*Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay...*

I just joined late last night. My family is Disney bound -- only 31 more days!!!

Any info on the Swan or POFQ hotels?


----------



## Spelurker

Hi all!!
I've been listening to the podcast for a few weeks now. Just joined the forums. We'll be taking our first trip to WDW with the kids in December.


----------



## foodlover_US

Hello and welcome all new members 

     I joined this forum a few months back and I am glad for joining this wonderful forum. This board is so helpful for people visiting Disney-Land.


----------



## fairygodmother93

[/FONT]
Thanks everyone for welcoming me and all the other new DISers! I think I'm gonna like it on thease boards! I have been to disney world once, so far! I'm hoping to go in August 2009!


----------



## kaylajr

Hi and welcome to the newbies

I see a few resort type questions just on this last page alone..

Try checking out our resort forum you should find your answers there

here is the link to the resort board


http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## nless_dream

New to the board, didn't know there was one. Hopefully i will be able to contribute somehow in the near future.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Thank You for such an awesome board.  This has been so helpful.


----------



## DamnSkippy

This board is the bestest board in the whole wide world!
Welcome Family!


----------



## konoche

I like it


----------



## lalalie

This board is very helpful! =]


----------



## RainyD

Has anyone received any discounts for October yet?  I am hoping that Disney Visa card holders will receive the discount that we got last year.... it helped pay for the dining plan.


----------



## lovetoscrap

RainyD said:


> Has anyone received any discounts for October yet?  I am hoping that Disney Visa card holders will receive the discount that we got last year.... it helped pay for the dining plan.



You need to ask this on our Codes and Rates Board found on the Resorts Forum.


----------



## World Bouncer

Hello all,

this is a great site and I have found tons of useful information in all of my past lurking!  Happy to be a part and look forward to lots of Disney sharing!


----------



## eileenrbl

I've been checking out the links and liking what I am finding.  This a great site and very glad to be here!


----------



## Murrlene

Hello all I have been lurking for sometime now, so I thought I would come in a play.  We will be coming back to Disney June of next year.  I find that this Forum is great.  I always thought I was an expert on Disney till I read all your stuff.  Thanks for sharing and helping out.


Murrlene


----------



## princessmickie

Hi everybody! After lurking around the site for a few months, I've finally decided to join in on the fun. It's a little tricky (I'm still not sure how to copy photos, do a proper trip report, insert photos, etc) but I'm sure I'll get the hang of things. I've been on smaller, more intimate Disney world forums previously, so I am a little nervous!! But I'm very happy to be here!!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

princessmickie

If I can do anything to help please ask.


----------



## jmillan

Thanks!  This is a great forum.  I am so glad I found it.   

Josie!


----------



## mickeymyluv

I have never, ever been in a discussion group. So, I really am a newbie. So far I'm loving it!  I'm not sure how to include pictures and other things I see.  Hopefully I can learn and be able to share.   This is a brand new experience for me. Maybe I too can make magic happen.  You all share sure great things. I'm looking forward to seeing what you all have to offer and hoping to do the same. 
Thank you all...


----------



## Ritawith4

Hi
I am a longtime lurker.  I've taken 3 Disney trips in the past 4 years and I got all my info from the boards.  I finally decided it was time to introduce myself and start posting.  Thanks for all the info already.
Rita


----------



## lesjules

Hi everyone wow this site has grown it will take me a long time to get around! 
love Juliex


----------



## island cricket

Aloha from the rock in the middle of the Pacific!  WoW is all i can say! What a great place to meet incredible people! I found this site and am thrilled as it's helped with a lot of planning.

I visited WDW back in 94 when I was married with no kids (dink) and it truly was one of the most magical trips.  I will be visiting again in Oct with 2 kids plus a boyfriend (that sounds so weird at 45) and his 2 kids.  For everyone else, it'll be a first time.   What excites me most is the kids, ages 10-13, have no idea we are going. We are keeping it a surprise and until they figure it out on their own. They think we are going to California to visit family, although, I've never said where, I've just said we're going to visit family and of course, Mickey and the gang are considered family. Because they are savvy in travel, the 2 older ones will probably figure it out when we are at the airport. Since we're connecting in Atlanta, I'm hoping it will only say ATL and not Orlando, therefore, they'll be confused as to why we would be going to ATL. If it doesn't click with them before that, they will definitely know by the time we board our connecting to WDW. OH MY, the expressions and excitement when that hits them will be one of my highlights of the whole trip. 

So I thank each and everyone of you who have contributed anything to this board. Reading some posts has made me laugh, salivate (from the food) and even choke with tears. I have gathered a lot of information that will make this trip very successful. I cannot wait to post some of our experiences from our trip.  Mahalo again!  Evalani


----------



## SoScary'09

Like yeah dude....

Another n00b. I found my way here due to next year's big trip! This site is super helpful and has answered nearly all of my questions about everything from hotels to menu prices. I'll be wandering about gettin' my knowledge.....so see you all around the forum.


----------



## foodlover_US

Hello & welcome all newbies to this wonderful forum


----------



## dizneykid1125




----------



## Dismom55

Just thought I would give myself an introduction.  I have been using Dis for info for well over two years and find myself coming back so I thought I should join.  Went to WDW for Christmas thru New Year for 2007, that being my 3rd trip.  Planning another trip just a Mother/Daughter outing for Sep 2009.  

Thanks for all the great info in the past and future.


----------



## Morsel (Chris/Lynn)

Dismom55 said:


> Just thought I would give myself an introduction.  I have been using Dis for info for well over two years and find myself coming back so I thought I should join.  Went to WDW for Christmas thru New Year for 2007, that being my 3rd trip.  Planning another trip just a Mother/Daughter outing for Sep 2009.
> 
> Thanks for all the great info in the past and future.



      My wife and I have been to WDW and on DCL cruises over the last several years.  I got talked into doing WDW over Xmas this year with friends we have cruised with.  I have read many reports from people who have done Xmas, and the new year, at WDW.  Many pros and cons as to going at this time.  How was your experience?
Chris


----------



## Boog's Mommy

Hi!  I'm new to the DIS Boards site.  I wasn't quite sure how I start to post comments to the different threads, so I am experiencing with my first post now.  My husband and I honeymooned in Disney World in 1999 and we have been going back every year since then.  We now have a 1 year old son, Avery Elvis, which we have already taken to Disney when he was just 8 months old.  I know it sounds crazy, but he had a really good time.  I could tell because of all the smiles I got out of him.  Anyway, we actually have done a ton of research on Disney and feel that we are pretty knowledgable on the subject.  So hopefully I can help out people with answers to their questions, and they can enlighten me to some stuff I don't know.  Looking forward to meeting new people.


----------



## Minnie_in_Canada

Newbie here,

Which code snippet do I use to add my Countdown ticker??


----------



## lovetoscrap

Minnie_in_Canada said:


> Newbie here,
> 
> Which code snippet do I use to add my Countdown ticker??



You need to use the BBC code.


----------



## Lil Tink's Nana

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanking all for your warm welcome.!!!


----------



## lovedisney56

Hey everyone.
I just signed up and I know I'm going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## onescgirl

hi everyone!
I'm going on my 1st Disney trip in Sept '08. 
I've been waiting 38 years for this trip & I'm really obsessed with it. 
I'm not getting anything done around the house because I'm "researching" on the net 

I LOVE this site!!! It has helped me so much!
But, the problem I'm having with the site is that I see something on the forum & then later I can't re-find it.
I found where someone made some cute autograph books and now I can't find where I saw it.  I've done the 'search', but still cannot find it.
I have requested 'Mickey' design from someone, but now I'm not sure if I can refind that thread either.

Does anyone have suggestions on how to look at the threads because there are soooo many.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Dismom55

Morsel (Chris/Lynn) said:


> My wife and I have been to WDW and on DCL cruises over the last several years.  I got talked into doing WDW over Xmas this year with friends we have cruised with.  I have read many reports from people who have done Xmas, and the new year, at WDW.  Many pros and cons as to going at this time.  How was your experience?
> Chris



We had a blast, instead of sleeping in late, we got up and got to the parks just after opening, the crowds were low, the weather pleasant.  It was great.   After eating dinner, usually we left and went back to the resort.  By that time things were really crowded, did not see much of the parades and fireworks, but the lines were short for the attractions during most of the day by getting there early.  We could have stayed later and put up with the crowds, but I have a very bad back and by dinner time, I was exhausted and needed to head back to the resort for some relaxation.

Have a good time!  Oh yes, of course the major rides filled up fast, but because of my back can't do the wilder ones, but kids got there, did the ride and then got a fast pass on the way out, so most rides they did more than once.


----------



## stinker_tinker06

Hello everyone I am new to this site but not new to the idea. Now to throw in the awww factor i am the daughter of Dismom55 so when all my friends are tired of my obsession to all things Disney i can go talk to me mom cause she will never tell me to shut up about Disney


----------



## diskris

Hi everyone!!! I'm Kristin. I am a big Disney fan and I think I drive everyone around me nuts because I love it so much. I just went to WDW at the end of July with my boyfriend's family and my mom was so jealous she booked a trip for the end of August and we already had one planned for November. So I am really working out my AP this year! 

Our stay in August will be our first stay at a Deluxe resort and it will be at the Poly! Hopefully I won't cry out of happiness!


----------



## followthatmouse

Hello, all at Disboards. I have been very fortunate to belong to a family who loved to travel. My first trip to WDW was as a very young girl in 1978. We have returned every three or four years. I was thrilled to find a message board with like-minded Disney lovers. I hope that I am able to contribute to the community here.


----------



## alternativepirate

Hey everyone! I'm a student from Canada  and I am so excited to join DIS and start posting. I am a huge disney world fan! I usually go a couple times a year and I always can't wait to go back. I love finding hidden mickeys! This community looks awesome


----------



## bluechic03

I am very excited I found a place to talk about Disney!  I truly love it and most of my friends think I'm nuts and my DH, well I know gets sick of me talking about everything Disney!


----------



## williamandbonnie

You said to ask questions, so here goes.  I've been to Disney a gazillion times, and it's my favorite place on earth.  I was interested in trying to buy points for a stay, and I'm not sure how to go about it.  Can you give me some pointers, or direct me to the right place for pointers.  Thanks, and very glad to be here.


----------



## lovetoscrap

williamandbonnie said:


> You said to ask questions, so here goes.  I've been to Disney a gazillion times, and it's my favorite place on earth.  I was interested in trying to buy points for a stay, and I'm not sure how to go about it.  Can you give me some pointers, or direct me to the right place for pointers.  Thanks, and very glad to be here.



We have a board for renting and trading points.  you can find it here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29  Please make sure your read all the FAQ and sticky threads at the top of that board!


----------



## YIPP-E

Hi everyone.  I feel so at home here, I can't believe there are so many other disboard addicts like me.  I have been lurking for some time now and I've been waiting till we actually booked our trip to post.  It's been a roller coaster of planning this trip, but it's done and we will be  on our way the end of September.  

I to am not getting my any work done, because I fequent this board so much  I am looking forward to posting my PTR and then finally my TR when we return.  I love reading the stories and seeing the pictures.  Speaking of pictures, what are the rules on posting pics.  I tried to do a PTR with pics and it said I have to have 10 post.  Does that mean 10 different posts or 10 posts in one tread?  LOL, can you tell I'm a newbie!

Thanks for all the great tips, I'm a planner, researcher and list maker out of control!!!


----------



## d1sneyf4n

Hello, I am new here and I can not figure out how to post a question that I have.  I have been able to respond to a few threads but I have no clue how to start my own.  Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ajizzymom

I am currenty very new to the website and am looking for slightlygoofy....i am unsure of how to reach her..she was nice enough to introduce me to this great website but now i am lost..she told me to "pm"? her but i dont know how  can anyone help point me in the right direction or locate her for me?? i ran into you at wal-mart on thursday if that helps thanks


----------



## Surftaco

WOOOT I am new too. Currently deployed to Southeast Asia. Thats what they need here. Some Disney Magic!


----------



## decay33

Hi everyone, this site has been very helpful for me!
thank you


----------



## AGentlRose

Hi

Just found your forum surfing for some new Disney information.

I'm Arlene from Las Vegas, NV. and I was a Cast Member at WDW when I lived in Florida (Disney's All Star Music and Port Orleans - Riverside, although it was called Dixie Landings when I worked there).  

I haven't been to WDW since I left Florida in 2000, but my husband and I are planning two upcoming trips, Dec. 2008 and Feb. 2009.


----------



## vmkfan1000

i know every thing about vmk and pluse im new


----------



## carver922

Hey everyone!
   I am a newbie.  I am trying to learn all the abbreviated letter lingo on this site.  so if anybody wants to give a heads up on what they all mean that pertain to disney, that would be a lot of help decifering some of these posts ;


----------



## pcoaley

Thanks for the happiest site on earth (besides Walt's)


----------



## lovetoscrap

carver922 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am a newbie.  I am trying to learn all the abbreviated letter lingo on this site.  so if anybody wants to give a heads up on what they all mean that pertain to disney, that would be a lot of help decifering some of these posts ;



There is a thread a couple of lines below this one that has a long list of them.


----------



## snykymom

Here you go -
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## ~Mommy&MeLuvDisney~

Hey i just joined today... and i want to do a trip report and i can't figure out how to do so. Can someone please tell me?


----------



## ~Mommy&MeLuvDisney~

d1sneyf4n said:


> Hello, I am new here and I can not figure out how to post a question that I have.  I have been able to respond to a few threads but I have no clue how to start my own.  Any assistance is greatly appreciated.



Same here... i almost have the same question- I want to do a trip report but i cant figure it out!


----------



## janeysmart

Just thought I'd pop by and say hello!

Have been reading the boards for ages but never actually registered until now.

I fly all over the world for work and if there's a Disney park where I'm going, I'll usually be found there.

Have been to all the Disney parks now except for Epcot and California Adventure.

Even though I've been to Orlando many times, I've only actually been to Disney there once whereas I've been to Hong Kong and Tokyo Disneys many, many times.

So if anyone needs any Hong Kong or Tokyo information...


----------



## KARN4U

Hi everybody!  I'm newly registered to the boards but did read them before registering and found tons of excellent information.


----------



## KARN4U

Thanks


----------



## RodneyB

Hello.  I'm new (but my wife has been around a while).  I just want to contribute some disney photos, but I'm tooo new.  Soon.


----------



## Sweetsus

Hi Everyone! I'm new 2. Have been looking at the site for info for some time now but only registering now. Look forward to discussing all things Disney with you all!


----------



## erdmanre

Is it worth it to book the tickets with the options of water parks for december?  Ive been in December and I don't remember if it was too cold or not...


----------



## pixieme

So Glad to be here.  We are coming for our second visit to the World with a land and sea package.  Boy I wish I would have found the DIS when I was making the arrangements.  I will know better next time.


----------



## Christmas-in-Disney

I have learned so much already about planning for our upcoming trip! I look forward to even more I will uncover in the 104 more days until we leave! Thanks to all!


----------



## ppavlik

Hi everyone! 
This is my 1st post (hope this is right)
I just found this website. We are planning a trip for the week of Christmas. We have been many times before but never at Christmas.
We are wanting to try the character dining. Any suggestion? 
This information here is so helpful I am so glad I found it.
Im looking foward to be a part of all the fun.
103 days to go!!!
Paula


----------



## pl'smama

ppavlik said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my 1st post (hope this is right)
> I just found this website. We are planning a trip for the week of Christmas. We have been many times before but never at Christmas.
> We are wanting to try the character dining. Any suggestion?
> This information here is so helpful I am so glad I found it.
> Im looking foward to be a part of all the fun.
> 103 days to go!!!
> Paula





Hi Paula and welcome to the DIS!!  You will love this place.  It is my home away from home!!

Character Dining is one of the best ways to see and meet the characters without having to stand in a long line in the hot weather or miss out due to rain.  We love Character Dining.

Depending on who are your favorites and if you have any children, I would suggest going to Chef Mickey's first.  You can do breakfast or dinner there.  I am not sure about lunch.  It is at the Contemporary Resort and is a wonderful place to dine and interact with Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Donal.  They dress in chef's gear and will spend a few moments at your table.  The food is pretty good to and it is a buffet.

Our other favorite is the Crystal Palace in the Magic Kingdom and it to is a buffet.  You get to meet Winnie the Pooh and his gang and you don't have to leave the park.

My other personal favorite is O'hanas for breakfast at the Poly Resort.  You get a family style breakfast ( not sure on dinner as we have just done breakfast) and you meet Lilo, Stich, Mickey and Pluto!  They have fun stuff for the kids to do during your meal.

Of course for princess interaction there is Cinderella's Castle which is a wonderful treat.  At breakfast you meet several other princesses to and at dinner you will meet the Fairy GOdmother.  You can also do a meal at the Akershus Princess Storybook meal in the Norway Pavillion at Epcot.  You get to meet five princess and they do change a bit.  Last time we were there was Belle, Jasmine, Pocohontas, Cinderella and Ariel.  It was a lovely time.

There are many other options to, but these are my favorites.  Oh, the dinner at 1900 Park Faire is wonderful.  This is at the Grand Floridian resort and is with Cinderella, Prince Charming and the Stepmother and Step Sisters!  It is a riot to see them and your kids can dance with Cinderella and the Prince!

Have fun planning!

Suz


----------



## Dianatlol

glad I found this place! It will help with next year, 4 days land, 3 sea!


----------



## ppavlik

Thank you so much


----------



## bitlerzx4

this is my 1st post.

I, personally have been to DW several time.
Honeymooned there
my kids..well in Oct 08 it will be their 1st time.


----------



## foodlover_US

bitlerzx4 said:


> this is my 1st post.
> 
> I, personally have been to DW several time.
> Honeymooned there
> my kids..well in Oct 08 it will be their 1st time.



Wow. That will be so nice. 
You have lots of memories attached to D-land. 

Anyways Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MY3GUYSINNE

Hey there all, i am earning my ears as well.......
We are going to WDW for our first time (A lifelong dream of mine) Jan 2-9 2009.

I do have a question if someone can point me in the right direction.  
What does the photopass entail.  Is it worth it to get it?

Thanks in advance for all the help and happing planning to all.


----------



## erdmanre

I too am interested in learning more about this!


----------



## MouseHouseUK

Hello everyone!

Just found this forum after a long time of searching! Great to be here - I have always loved Mickey and Minnie and in total my collection stands at just under 2,000 bits  and have never been to a Disneyland park (yet!)

Speak to you all soon!


----------



## qweasdzxc1000

MouseHouseUK said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just found this forum after a long time of searching! Great to be here - I have always loved Mickey and Minnie and in total my collection stands at just under 2,000 bits  and have never been to a Disneyland park (yet!)
> 
> Speak to you all soon!



That's great my name is Katie and I'm new here!!!!!!!!


----------



## qweasdzxc1000

I love being here.It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cooooooooool


----------



## Sitka

Hello All!

Another newbie here, and I am so excited to have found this site.  I think it will become my new addiction!

I've been checking out all the forums for the past couple of days, and I can't believe all of the information available, and how helpful everyone is.  I'm really enjoying the DISign forum!

It's been 17 years since my last trip to Disneyland.  I'll be taking my husband, and two daughters (4 and 6) next year for their first trip!

Anyway, thanks everyone for all you do around here. 

Sitka


----------



## dvc4life

Hello - new to this site and not sure what I'm doing.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AJA

New here too!

I've been reading the board for a few weeks now, we just returned from a week at POFQ and thanks to this board we had a wonderful trip!


----------



## alwaysdisney

You will LOVE IT for Christmas time.  We had celebrated last Christmas there and it was so wonderful, we have decided to take my future father-in-law with us this year from Dec 5-8.  We're also going back on Oct 30-Nov2 for the Food & Wine Festival which we're looking forward to that as well.  

HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## perriwinkleblue

Hello from me!  I'm a newbie here.  We've been to Disney many times, so, after lurking for a while I wanted to jump in and see if In could offer anyone helpful input.  The DISBOARDS are THE go-to forums for all things Disney. I have found so much info here.
Posting to forums, in general, is new to me.  I hope I understand the etiquette and don't offend anyone.  Everyone here seems so nice


----------



## KsClkr

Hello Everyone!  I am new here and am excited to be thinking all things Disney!  Have a trip coming up in 3/09 - my first ever to DisneyWorld.  I appreciate all the helpful items I am finding here.


----------



## SKJA124

Another newbie here!!!
This site is great....I love the abundance of smilies!!!   
[and not to mention the abundance of information!!!!]


----------



## hkgreg

hello!  we are new to the board.  we are taking the family in June 2009 and hoping to rent some points.  tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Piglet's girl :)

hi ppl im new to dis boards and need all the how toos and wat not to do and any thing im all ears litterally


----------



## lovetoscrap

Piglet's girl :) said:


> hi ppl im new to dis boards and need all the how toos and wat not to do and any thing im all ears litterally



First thing you need to do is check your email for one sent from the site to confirm your registration.  You aren't fully registered yet.  Check your spam or junk folder.  If you can't find it there is a thread for those not fully registered.  Follow the directions in the first post and if that doesn't work. post on that thread and let me know.

Then read the FAQ's on this board.  Read the board guidelines.  Then just get yourself your beverage of choice  , a comfy chair, and sit back, relax and start reading!  We have lots of boards with a huge variety of topics and lots to read.  And start posting. (you have to complete your registration to post off of this board)  Answer questions, ask questions by starting a new thread and jump in and enjoy!


----------



## disneylover27

HEEEEEYYYYYY!!  Totally new here, just saying HI!!


----------



## 1LittleGreenMan

Hey everybody, this is my first post too! this website is soo cool! My friend showed me this web site and it is soo cool! this is better then watching tv (even though it funny). i hope that this is a good first post.


----------



## dhunt

new to the board, just saying hi.


----------



## 1956christian

How do I search for specific restaurant reviews?  I'm going Oct. 6 - 17, and having no luck with ADR because we are a group of 9.  Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## BIG SWAMP

new to this,just checking it out


----------



## LuvnLaney2

Delete


----------



## PinkPrincessZ




----------



## The Goofy Hawaiian

Another Newbie here.  I just wanted to thank all of you for a verrrrrrrry informative site.  I have saved some mula (money) just by reading through some of you helpful advice on planning for a Disney trip.  Our family just went to Disneyland this past June and will be returning in December for the holiday season.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## woodleygrrl

I am brand new as well and I will be going to the Magic Kingdom next month and I booked a 10 day trip for my dad, mom, brother, his girlfriend, and my husband for May!  I can't wait!


----------



## Brrt

Hello folks, this is my first time posting here, DW has been active for a while here and encouraged me to post. So hello, good to be here, as a fellow Disney lover I should be pretty posty also.  Ta!


----------



## Brrt

woodleygrrl said:


> I am brand new as well and I will be going to the Magic Kingdom next month and I booked a 10 day trip for my dad, mom, brother, his girlfriend, and my husband for May!  I can't wait!



Wow, 2 trips in a year! You're very lucky; my family and I try to go annually at least but are not always able to go more than once in a year.
My DW went to DL once this year and once to WDW, I went only to WDW, but the year is not over--you know, when you wish upon a star. 
Welcome.


----------



## GGJames

Just rejoined.  Hi to all.


----------



## RichieK

I echo Pam's sentiments.. 

Thanks for the welcome.  

My first time on the DISBOARDS.  I am learning how to navigate the site.

Question for anyone who knows the answer to this..
I am going to WDW from 10/27-11/4.  Is there anything NEW going on aside from the Food & Wine Fest?   

-RichieK


----------



## Lessa Riel

hi all

Stumbled on this site whilst disney dreamin' and decided I needed to stay. WIshing & Hoping I'll have enough resources for a Disney World trip around summer 2010

Found this thread useful on learning to navigate.
Thanks for all hints & stuff posted


----------



## lovetoscrap

RichieK said:


> I echo Pam's sentiments..
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> My first time on the DISBOARDS.  I am learning how to navigate the site.
> 
> Question for anyone who knows the answer to this..
> I am going to WDW from 10/27-11/4.  Is there anything NEW going on aside from the Food & Wine Fest?
> 
> -RichieK



Not that I know of.  The Halloween Party will be going on but I don't know if there are any tickets left.



Lessa Riel said:


> hi all
> 
> Stumbled on this site whilst disney dreamin' and decided I needed to stay. WIshing & Hoping I'll have enough resources for a Disney World trip around summer 2010
> 
> Found this thread useful on learning to navigate.
> Thanks for all hints & stuff posted



Make sure you check out or DIS UK forums!


----------



## sandlabel1990

I am new, now offically registered after 5-6 years of just reading the boards!   Love this site!!
Lisa


----------



## bkfree

Hi, not really new here but I have a question and cannot find the thread or topic. I read where Dis'ers where a lime green Mickey at WDW and this indentifies you to other Dis'ers.
So what ,where and how do you make, acquire or buy a lime green Mickey item.
Thanks for the hints ahead of time.
We are going in Dec and wanted to wear my Lime.


----------



## Soarin08

Hi guys! I'm new to DIS but not to WDW! Planning this year's second trip (fourth total) right now!


----------



## MatthewsMommy

Hi all!  Brand new here and joined right away.  I am planning a trip to WDW before we cruise!  Thank goodness I found this site!


----------



## TheBunnyBear

_Hi all! I'm a newbie... Pleased to meet the aquaintance of all fellow Disney fans!_


----------



## wendyc

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and OMG it's fantastic. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Regards from Scotland


----------



## calzo

Hey all! Newbie here. My name's Amy, and we are DVC members, so we get to frequent WDW alot. There is so much stuff here. Thanks for all the great tips and advice!


----------



## jmormickey

Hey Guys!  I am new to this as well, but excited to be talking with other disney"philes".  I am also a DVC member.  So glad to be here!


----------



## medleblute

Hi Everyone!  I've been lurking these boards for a while and decided it was time to join in the fun!


----------



## Nicole4JK

Hello!! Been lurking awhile, too and just decided to try out this posting thing. Looking forward to conversing with all!!


----------



## dmurphy51

Hey just wanted to say hi....going to WDW on 10/23/08


----------



## Yen Sid

Hello all, I am a newbie here too although I think I am pretty knowledgeable about Disney. Was on another board for a bit but they do not post enough for my liking so I came on board here for some fun and excitement.


----------



## jrl153

I've read DIS Boards for a couple years now figured it was time to join.  Especially since if I'm not at work I'm planning our next WDW trip, (03/09), so I spend alot of time reading right here.


----------



## waresthebear

I've finally been sucked in - but in a good way.  Hello.


----------



## ekwardwell

I am new to the board and can't seem to post any reply to DVC rental points forum...I am wondering why???
ekwardwell


----------



## lovetoscrap

ekwardwell said:


> I am new to the board and can't seem to post any reply to DVC rental points forum...I am wondering why???
> ekwardwell



You haven't completed your registration.  You should have received an email with a link to confirm.  Check your Spam/Junk folders.  If you can't find it then there is a thread here for those not fully registered.  Follow the instructions in the 1st post.  If that still doesn't work, then post to that thread and let us know you still need help.


----------



## Hazzard101

I just went on my first trip to Disney World and I was really reluctant. Everyone was excited and I was like "ok, whatever". After spending nine wonderful days at Disney with my wonderful wife and four great friends. I have become an addict.  Here I am giving into the dark side. accepting the force of the Disney Magic.  Well, I better get on to checking out the rest of this site before I have to kick my own but for going on and on about Disney like all the others I know.  Now if someone will point me in the direction of the coffee and donuts I will sit down and listen to everyone else. Thanks for listening
Hazz


----------



## Christina-B-Na

Hi Everyone! I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself! I'm a huge Disney Nut and will be making my first trip of the year in November. 20 days and counting!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl53

Hello fellow Disney lovers. I just registered and have no idea what I am doing, but I'm sure everyone will help. Where do you record all your visits to WDW?
Do I just add it to the end of every message? Thanks in advance.


----------



## debbie49

HELLO TO ALL MY MAGIC FRIENDS, I AM SO GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS WONDERFUL ORGANIZATION I HOPE I CAN BE SUCCESSFUL IN BOOKING AND PLANNING MY NEXT TRIP (JULY 2009) AT THE BEACH CLUB VILLAS. THANKS TO ALL AGAIN, THE MARKO FAMILY FROM FOLSOM,PA.


----------



## Goofy Guy

Hello everyone,  Please allow me to introduce myself.  I'm the new guy.  

After discovering this website as part of my intensive research,  I had to give in and register as part of the community.  That's not something I do lightly. Because of all the wonderful people here, and with all the information I gathered, I felt it only fair to try to contribute in any way possible.  If nothing else, I'll be surrounded by a bunch of happy, pixie-dust infused people always seem ready to help. 

My wife and I will be heading out to WDW for a week starting November 7, 2008.  Although we had lived in LA and have been to disneyland many, many times, this will be our first trip to WDW.  I can't believe how excited we are! I hope I can share our experiences and offer advice for others upon our return.

I also wanted to throw out a special "Hello" to veteran member,  *justplaingoofy* for their assistance in my research and for just being especially kind.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## dizneyfanz

Hello to all my fellow Disney fans.  I hop eto spend lots of time here.  We are heading down to Disneyland for a Halloween trip.  It can't come soon enough...


----------



## zeusywoo

Hello to all the Magical Disney Friends.  My family & I will be traveling down in June 2009.  We are so excited.  Disboards helped us choose our resort, Port Orleans Riverside.  Thank you so much.  I will be looking for more help in the coming months, we haven't been to WDW since 2006 & there's always new magic.


----------



## lizet313

Hello everyone I am interested in visiting WDW in Feb 12-17 need help on how to start planning the stay. I am new to DIS boards as well please assist me in making my dream come true. I was originally interested in the all star movie resort with the premiun dining plan. Can anyone help.


----------



## PA disfan

Hello all.   I'm new to the board.   I'm 25 years old and married with a 3 year old at home.  Sitting here in the beautiful Pocono Mountains.


----------



## couponlover

Hi, this forum has a lot of information. Thanks.


----------



## vanguardgator

Just discovered this board to plan an impromptu trip to Disney this week.  What a fabulous forum.


----------



## lizet313

I am interested in going to Disney World for Feb 12 coming back the 18th it will be 7 days 6 nights. I am intrerested in Renting points to make my dream come true. I am interested for the All star disney movie resort and adding the dinning plan Magic Your Way Premium Package. I would like to know how much it would be per points and any other offfers available. Please someone answer my message I know time is running out.


----------



## snykymom

lizet313 said:


> I am interested in going to Disney World for Feb 12 coming back the 18th it will be 7 days 6 nights. I am intrerested in Renting points to make my dream come true. I am interested for the All star disney movie resort and adding the dinning plan Magic Your Way Premium Package. I would like to know how much it would be per points and any other offfers available. Please someone answer my message I know time is running out.


You've confused two concepts: the hotels and "renting points". Renting points is only for the Disney Vacation Club resorts, most of which are of the "deluxe" variety - villas, studios, etc. For All Star Movies, you just book and pay for it like a regular hotel - no points, just $  

You can book either through a travel agent, like Small World or AAA, or you can book directly with Disney on-line or over the phone.

Have fun!


----------



## dismom2

Hello!  I am planning a trip to Disneyworld, so I have been visiting this site to get information.  I remember getting some good info. here a few years ago, so I figured I would try again.


----------



## lizet313

HI snykymom 

I AM SORRY I AM NEW TO THIS AND THERE WAS NO NEED TO  THANKS FOR EXPLAINING HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## kmercky97

Hi, I just joined today. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## burda4disney

Hi, I am having a hard time with cut and pasting the ticker from magicalkingdom sight. Just wanted to see if the ticker would come up on my thread.


----------



## burda4disney

Guess not! Can any one help this computer illiterate girl! Thanks


----------



## mrhub

Hello everyone, I joined here in January but never posted till now. Just did alot of reading.
Hi Burda
Is rather simple but what sight are you getting you ticker from? You should just be able to copy the code, then go into your userCP and click on edit signature and past it in. Just make sure you use the right code for this forum.


----------



## TyTyandMickey

Hi I am Tyson. I'm new. I'm 8 years old.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Hi Tyson


----------



## ppavlik

I am new to this but just wanted to say "HI" 

We are going to Disney Dec20th-28th. Can't wait 

I hope I did this right !!!! 

Paula


----------



## speckiii

I am very new to all this.  I did a google search for a Buzzlightyear & Woody pumpkin stencil.  Can anyone help me???


----------



## Harris

Hi!  I'm a newbie.  I'm really happy to have found a forum for Disney fans!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Harris said:


> Hi!  I'm a newbie.  I'm really happy to have found a forum for Disney fans!



Welcome to the boards


----------



## dmagickingdom

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



I am happy to have found this site!  There is another site that frequented but I really got tired of the political drama!  I am happy to be here!


----------



## pixierella

Hello All, 

  I just joined today but have been to Disney 4 times so far. My DH and I just bought into Bay Lake Towers last week and couldn't be more excited.


----------



## pixierella

Hello All, 

  I just joined today but have been to Disney 4 times so far. My DH and I just bought into Bay Lake Towers last week and couldn't be more excited to find these boards.


----------



## KFoot

Heeey folks.

I'm so n00b and new here. I joined about 5 minutes ago.. so hello again.

I'm Brooklyn... plz call me that, I'm sick of people calling me KFoot (don't ask me why I calle myself that on this forum..) anyways, I <3 Disney and I'm addicted to smilies..

So long


----------



## Disneydonnam

pixierella said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined today but have been to Disney 4 times so far. My DH and I just bought into Bay Lake Towers last week and couldn't be more excited to find these boards.



Welcome to the boards.  We just bought at Bay Towers also.  We are looking so forward to going in Sept 2009


----------



## dhdozier

My name is Dixie and I am such a fan of this website. Thanks to all who contribute such great info. I am returning to Disney later this month with my family and feel so much more prepared this time! Thanks again!


----------



## poohsgirl1202

Hi I am new trying to figure things out.


----------



## meg1221b

Hi


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

Hope everyone is having a good week!!! Keep positive- I know its scary right now!

But...has anyone else been accepted for Guest Relations?

Just wondering cause I was hoping to get to know more people in the role...

I also get there January 9th...anyone arriving around that time?


----------



## orlandesign

I am new but glad to be a part, I wish i could post URLs already, i found a cool disney application on the wdw website that I wanted to share... oh well I am almost at 10 posts... take care!


----------



## ~Red~

Hello, I am Tatiana or Tati or Red. I am new here and am 17 years old will be 18 in less than a month. I am currently in my Senior Year, but only taking English in high school and the rest of my classes are at the University. I love Disney and have been several times. I also love riding my horse and just relaxing.


----------



## Disneydonnam

~Red~ said:


> Hello, I am Tatiana or Tati or Red. I am new here and am 17 years old will be 18 in less than a month. I am currently in my Senior Year, but only taking English in high school and the rest of my classes are at the University. I love Disney and have been several times. I also love riding my horse and just relaxing.



Welcome to the boards.  Happy early birthday wishes.  We will be in Disney around the same time as you.  We arrive Dec. 6th


----------



## bbsscott

Hi I'm new and glad to be on here, hope to learn lots about what goes on. Thanks BB


----------



## TroyE

Hello, New here also.  Love the info here especially the post about the monthly deals waiting to come out.


----------



## Onezumi

Yay! This is my first post, so I have no idea what is going on yet. I figured I would just say Hi!  

I just went to WDW and Universal HHN this past October and I am planning my trip again for next year already! It was my first time going and WOW was it the most fun experience of my life. I took a lot of pictues and videos. 

I admit I was depressed when coming back to "real life".  

Nice to meet you all!

EDIT: Does anyone know why I can't post in other areas of the forum? It says I can't post links until I have 10 posts, but I am not posting any links.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Onezumi said:


> Yay! This is my first post, so I have no idea what is going on yet. I figured I would just say Hi!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know why I can't post in other areas of the forum? It says I can't post links until I have 10 posts, but I am not posting any links.



There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to post.  Your account is fine.  Where are you trying to post that you are having problems?


----------



## MinnieTexan

Hi everyone!

I'm new to posting on the DIS, and think this is a fantastic site!  Love it, and everything to do with Disney!   
I just created a signature line, and am hoping it works in this post. Fingers and toes are crossed.  I love all of the smilies, and hope I learn how to post pictures before leaving on our WDW trip Thursday, 11/13/08.  I'm kind of apprehensive, because it seems complicated.  
Counting down to Thursday!!!!


----------



## MinnieTexan

I'm so excited...my signature line worked!!  Now to figure out how to post those photos...however, I believe I need 10 posts before I can post any pictures to DIS?


----------



## MinnieTexan

Good luck with your posts.  Sending Pixie Dust your way...  I'm really looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## SkittleDooWinniPoo

Hey gang,  I am just getting started here and trying to figure out how things work.  I am dismayed by the number of discussion boards out there, where all people seem to do is complain.  If you claim to love Disney so much, why all the constant complaints?  Just enjoy it for what it is....magic!

Anyway, I will find my way to the Trip Report board, and begin posting!!


----------



## via

my first post! newbie here . . . I'm figuring out things here also, I think I'm going to like my stay.


----------



## 1wino

What time is the last lunch adr available before it changes to the dinner menu, and price? Also, are soft drinks included in the price of the buffet? Thanks


----------



## Disneydonnam

via said:


> my first post! newbie here . . . I'm figuring out things here also, I think I'm going to like my stay.


----------



## lovetoscrap

1wino said:


> What time is the last lunch adr available before it changes to the dinner menu, and price? Also, are soft drinks included in the price of the buffet? Thanks



You need to post this question on the Disney Restaurants Forum.


----------



## dan_lboley

glad to learn about our disney trip


----------



## Etrain4242

New Here!!!

Hey Everyone!! I'm new here and just looking to have fun! lol

Disney World is Amazing BTW and I hope to participate in the college program next semester


----------



## aimee_v

I'm so grateful for all the tips I've found here!!


----------



## ibcrazie4dizney

i've been listening to the podcasts, which i love, for about a year now and finally getting daring enough to try this too.  i love learning new tips and planning our trips.  our next trip down is in jan, if anyone knows of anything fun scheduled for that time, i would love to hear about it. thanks


----------



## redneckgranny

Hello! I just heard  about this place and I have to say from what I've read there a good things happening here!!! I've already learned some tips and good info just from reading over the past few days and thought I'd say hello!


----------



## dizzydina

Hey everyone! I heard about this board while searching for Disney tips, and it seems amazing!


----------



## raisedondisney

Howdy from Texas!
This looks like a great site for all that disney need to know stuff.
Thanks!


----------



## tdmugsy

Well everyone! Hope some will share our excitement.  Leaving on Jan 21st 2009 to  visit with our friends Mickey & Minnie. for one week.. Let us know if this is the place we have a forum?   Thanks Im a new member to this site and not sure if im doing this right... Mrs. Mugs


----------



## storyteller

dizzydina said:


> Hey everyone! I heard about this board while searching for Disney tips, and it seems amazing!



I've glad to be here.


----------



## spankyjoe

been listening to the podcast for a while now, just started planning anniv trip for October 09, this will be our 5th or 6th trip, and my 9th or 10th trip.  Finally joined the boards


----------



## mort0203

I am not only new to this site, but new to the entire posting arena.  We are going in a few weeks and I am looking for every bit of inromation I can get.  I have not been since 1985, I am SURE it has changed tremendously!!!

Can anyone help me with where I can locate what all of the abreviations mean???


----------



## NeverLandDreamer

mort0203 said:


> I am not only new to this site, but new to the entire posting arena.  We are going in a few weeks and I am looking for every bit of inromation I can get.  I have not been since 1985, I am SURE it has changed tremendously!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me with where I can locate what all of the abreviations mean???



Hi!  Welcome!

On the main DIS forum page, there is a thread that says 'List of Abbreviations.'

I had to take a visit there myself.  HA


----------



## 4Disney2

Hi, I have read a lot but finally I am posting.  I want to say that I LOVE everything DIsney.


----------



## maiamarie

Hi
Am a bit computer illiterate, and need help to navigate this site. Not sure how to start new thread or ask a ? I see this is to reply. Any help appreciated. Am planning a trip to Disney early Feb. 09, and need lots of advice. Thanks!


----------



## magnusiax

Hello new here I'm glad to be part of this community...


----------



## wareagle884

Hey everyone, brand new here and looking forward to finding out more about the wonderful world of Disney.  Going on my first trip next October and it can't get here soon enough!  Some people have already given me some good advice so thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## diznutt

Just joined up and saying hi!


----------



## CowboyJeff

Hi everyone.  I'm a new disboards member and DVC property owner.  Have a Happy Holiday Season!


----------



## CowboyJeff

raisedondisney said:


> Howdy from Texas!
> This looks like a great site for all that disney need to know stuff.
> Thanks!




Hi Raisedondisney!!   North Dallas here.


----------



## absolut_mandy

Hi Everyone!  Just wanted to say hi because I'm brand spanking new!  I promise to use the search screen and never ask about the May hours (even though I really really want to know when they are going up!)


----------



## thelword

Hi - I am new to the DIS boards but I have enjoyed the reports that I have read.


----------



## disneychck

hello, I am new to Disboards. I really like what I have seen so far.Great site! Hope to get to know you all!


----------



## mommyto2jays

Hey new here! Wanted to say hey!


----------



## Marth72

Hi guys, Im excited to become an avid Disser. I've listened for almost a year now and love the podcast, see everyone around.


----------



## jmi

Just saying Hi.  I am new to Dis, but have been an observer for a few months and have learned so much useful information.


----------



## A&Bmama

Hi Everbody,

I'm new here although I discovered the site a couple of months ago.  My family will be having our first trip to WDW in Feb.  I have found a lot of great information here and know that we will have a better experience because of it.  So on behalf of my "crew" Thank you.


----------



## KaileyInWonderland

Hey everyone! I'm new too! just saying hi


----------



## Tina May

Hi everyone, I'm from PA, brand new at this, first time visitor!  Going to Disney in June '09.  Counting the days, and hoping to find out LOTS of info.


----------



## DisneyHasMyMoney

Hello- new to posting, but have been reading for awhile.


----------



## Upanova01

This sounds like a great board! Thanks for the kind welcome!

Mlle Upanova


----------



## cishi

Glad I've found this cool site, very informative indeed..
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## kathyNC

Hello.  I've been listening to the podcast for about a year and have lurked on this board but haven't posted until today.  Our only trip to Disney was in the mid-80s, so I think we're overdue for a return!  I'd love to see Animal Kingdom and EPCOT.  Maybe we can make it there this year.


----------



## EeyoreFans

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who contributes to these forums, as you have made it much easier to plan for Disney.  And my wife loves the dining reviews.


----------



## husbandiseaglefan

Hello this is my first test to this site.  I love reading over other posts, they have been so helpful.  My family and I will be going down to Disney in Dec of this year, this is the first time with the Christmas lights, we usually go in Spring.  Can't wait to see any information or tips regarding that time period.


----------



## Missin'Disney

welcome aboard & happy planning to all!!


----------



## tortugapirate

Hey everyone! I just joined today....great info, great site!


----------



## DisneyGal74

hi..I just joined after my DH told me how great this site is!!! 
I have a question, I posted a thread, someone told me to look on another members website. How do I find this person to look on his website for the hotel info?? Is there a way to look up a username??
Thanks!


----------



## DWFan4Life

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie here. This is really a great site. Great topics and gives good advices.

Have a nice day to all.


----------



## MyBlueEyedGrrl

thanks for the welcome it should be a blast here.


----------



## bradjack1

Hi everyone!!!! I am new to the forum! My name is bradley and I have been to disney MANY times. hopefully I will get to know some of you and maybe even meet up at disney or something.


----------



## hmurry

i hate how i have to post 10 times before i can send a message


----------



## lost in time

Hi everyone!
I just stumbled across this site and it looks like there's lots of awesome information!

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## MnMomW3Boys

Love the sight so far...thanks for all that contribute.  I have been to WDW countless times but seem to be an amatuer here.


----------



## Mickeylifer1

Hello everyone-

My husband has been a DIS memeber for years, this is the first day I've looked at it. I know this site is very useful, my husband always has the inside scoop. We were lucky to find a spot on the Panama Cruise in 2008, thanks to the heads up DIS Boards gave us-We had an amazing time!!


----------



## mrskckitty

This is my first post. I'm going to Disney World next week and can't wait!


----------



## DisneyGal74

Have fun fellow Rhode Islander...Just in time for the FREEEEZZZIIINNGGG weather! We leave Feb 13th...Wish it were sooner!!!


----------



## simonandleo

Hey there from Cape Breton,
I've just joined this forum and I'm not quite sure what I'm doing yet.  My husband, my daughter and I are beginning to plan a trip to Disney in late April or early May of this year.  Any tips?  Moneysavers would be great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## alice99

Just trying to post my first message.  I'll be traveling to Disneyland at the end of this month and then to WDW in November.  I'm impressed with people that have all kinds of avaters, etc... on their first post.  Well done!


----------



## alluna

Hello! 

My family and I went to DW for our first visit ever last year. 

It was just as magical as all the commercials said it would be! This fall, my fiance and I are going to cruise with Disney for the first time on our honeymoon!

We are very excited and the kids are jealous!!


----------



## mrskckitty

DisneyGal74 said:


> Have fun fellow Rhode Islander...Just in time for the FREEEEZZZIIINNGGG weather! We leave Feb 13th...Wish it were sooner!!!



Thanks DisneyGal. I can't wait to get out of this cold weather. I've had it with the cold and the snow. I hope you have a great time next month too!


----------



## MsCoz2000

Hi Everyone!!!


----------



## deverzs

Thanks much. I am looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## joenye

we are looking to go disney and stay on the property the week of 
may 30th -june6th.What is our best option for savings?
Is the buy 4 nights get 3 nights free the best deal?
I really need help.
Please respond to this message thanks-Joe


----------



## lovetoscrap

joenye said:


> we are looking to go disney and stay on the property the week of
> may 30th -june6th.What is our best option for savings?
> Is the buy 4 nights get 3 nights free the best deal?
> I really need help.
> Please respond to this message thanks-Joe



This thread is just for general welcomes.  You will need to start a new thread.  I suggest you post it on our Codes and Rates Forum found in our Disney Resorts Forum.  Or you can start it here on the Welcome Board and I can move it for you.

The best way to get the answer to your question though is just to call Disney and have them price the trip for you using the different specials available or you can do it yourself on their website.  If that is overwhelming to you then you might consider finding a Disney qualified Travel Agent to help you out.


----------



## hurleythurston

WebmasterPete said:


> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Please help me find the thread that explains the BASICS of participating. For example, on the main listing, why are some threads bold, and what is the second column for (some have pics.)? What is the blue check mark at the start of some lines and what is a sticky?

I will try to find a Glossary for some answers, but thank you for leading me to a place I apparently can't find. (I honestly did not read this ENTIRE thread, but it did not appear to have this type of beginner help.) If it does, please forgive me.


----------



## abicor

Hi Everyone!

Been a lurker in the Paris boards for a while now and thought I would finally register on this fantastic site. Cannot wait for my third trip to Paris in December  

abicor


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

First off let me say, THANK YOU... It's wonderful site for Disney Fans, like myself... To all who have joined let me say, Welcome. it is a wonderful site and all the info you want and need are here. I have been a member for a while and I LOVE IT.... Welcome to All and Thank You to all Members...


----------



## RedOne3781

I'm a newbie here and just wanted to say a quick hello!
I stumbled across these boards for the first time a few weeks ago while browsing the web looking for new WDW trip ideas.

I currently am planning my 19th trip for this August. After having been there so many time already, I'm looking for new ideas or little hidden gems I might have over looked during previous visits. So far, these boards have been very helpful in the planning process!

So..um. Hello?


----------



## thatericguy

Just recently discovered this site while researching for our 4-year old's first trip to WDW in October. There is an amazing amount of information and I look forward to learning more.


----------



## travelcat

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Just a few questions!!

well first of all, my mom goes onto disboards and she is travelmel. i was named after her.  so i know how to do most of this whole chat thing. and with that, my first day of disboards will begin!  
anyways back to the subject. i heard that the CHAT is back, so i decided to try it out. the chat site is great; i love IM! but im not sure how to do friend requests and messaging, and i was wondering if anyone could answer me on this one.


----------



## lovetoscrap

travelcat said:


> Just a few questions!!
> 
> well first of all, my mom goes onto disboards and she is travelmel. i was named after her.  so i know how to do most of this whole chat thing. and with that, my first day of disboards will begin!
> anyways back to the subject. i heard that the CHAT is back, so i decided to try it out. the chat site is great; i love IM! but im not sure how to do friend requests and messaging, and i was wondering if anyone could answer me on this one.





First of all, you haven't completed your registration yet.  Make sure you got an email from us and that you click on the link to confirm or you won't be able to fully participate in our boards.  If you have a problem we have a thread you can read and post on to help you out.

As for Chat, I actually have no idea how all that works (I am an old foogy!), but I don't think that can do friend requests and messaging through our Chat system.  The Chat room is only open during certain times, when  a moderated Chat is scheduled.   But since I am not sure I would suggest you ask on our Tech Support Board at the bottom of the main page.  But you will have to complete your registration before you can post there.


----------



## travelcat

lovetoscrap said:


> First of all, you haven't completed your registration yet.  Make sure you got an email from us and that you click on the link to confirm or you won't be able to fully participate in our boards.  If you have a problem we have a thread you can read and post on to help you out.
> 
> As for Chat, I actually have no idea how all that works (I am an old foogy!), but I don't think that can do friend requests and messaging through our Chat system.  The Chat room is only open during certain times, when  a moderated Chat is scheduled.   But since I am not sure I would suggest you ask on our Tech Support Board at the bottom of the main page.  But you will have to complete your registration before you can post there.



eep! so much information! and no, i havent activated my account yet; still trying to get it in.  
i love your cats btw!!  i have two cats; ill post them on my siggy soon. I'm also at my school, so if i try to Chat, then the acces will be denied, lol. (btw have u heard of travelmel?)


----------



## lovetoscrap

Check your spam/junk mail box.  Often the email ends up there.


----------



## travelcat

lovetoscrap said:


> Check your spam/junk mail box.  Often the email ends up there.


uh oh gtg.  be back soon!
-travelcat


----------



## travelcat

all righty! im back
go to the chat room


----------



## travelcat

lovetoscrap said:


> Check your spam/junk mail box. Often the email ends up there.


QUESTIONS:
1. How do you edit your siggy?
2. How do you make a custom avatar?
not much, lol. well, ill be in the chat room if you need me. but for now, BYE!


----------



## lovetoscrap

travelcat said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 1. How do you edit your siggy?
> 2. How do you make a custom avatar?
> not much, lol. well, ill be in the chat room if you need me. but for now, BYE!



You have to confirm your registration first.  Right now all you can do is post on this board, and read only on all the other boards.  Until you are "Earning Your Ears" by confirming your registration you can't do much else.


----------



## alice99

After posting on a thread I can never find the thread again.  How do I view my posts?

I am thinking it is probably so obvious, but I just can't see it.


----------



## dmla3820

Wow what a new world!  This is very cool!  I think i'm hooked already!
Planning a vacation for my family was never this fun in the past! Or addictive!


----------



## lovetoscrap

alice99 said:


> After posting on a thread I can never find the thread again.  How do I view my posts?
> 
> I am thinking it is probably so obvious, but I just can't see it.



You need to subscribe to the threads you post on.   You can do that manually with each post, or you can set your User CP so you are automatically subscribed (I suggest this).  Take a look at our FAQ thread and there are instructions there.


For your past posts that you aren't subscribed to, right click on your username in your above post.   Then select the option to find all posts.  Anything posted within the last few days won't show up yet but you shoud find everything else.


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

alice99 said:


> After posting on a thread I can never find the thread again.  How do I view my posts?
> 
> I am thinking it is probably so obvious, but I just can't see it.




You can go to your account and accept emails, you can fing your thread there or do a search for the kind of thread that you posted on, and search it that way as well.  Just remember to look at what number you are on the thread and that will definitely help you......Welcome to DIS Boards..


----------



## alice99

Thanks for all the advice all.  It took me awhile to find this.. ... but now I have changed my CP to automatically subscribe to anything I post.


----------



## PrincessAnneDroid

Greetings all.  New to the board. My hubby and I have had annual passes to WDW for about 6 years now, and we never get tired of going to see the Mouse.  Love Star Wars Weekends at Hollywood Studios and Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party (we went as Princess Leia and Obi-Wan Kenobi last year...yeah, I'm a little Star Wars obsessed.  ).  See ya real soon!


----------



## travelcat

PrincessAnneDroid said:


> Greetings all. New to the board. My hubby and I have had annual passes to WDW for about 6 years now, and we never get tired of going to see the Mouse.  Love Star Wars Weekends at Hollywood Studios and Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party (we went as Princess Leia and Obi-Wan Kenobi last year...yeah, I'm a little Star Wars obsessed.  ). See ya real soon!


How do you get to diffrent chat rooms besides the Main Chat Room????


----------



## lovetoscrap

travelcat said:


> How do you get to diffrent chat rooms besides the Main Chat Room????



For our DIS chat rooms the Main Room is the only one available and it is only open during our scheduled chat times for On Topic, Moderated discussion.  The schedule is listed in the Thread at the top of the page.


----------



## sweettoni1231

Hello my name is Toni.  I am writing because I am confessed about the prices that Walt Disney World is offering for some of there packages.  My husband and I is planning a vacation for the first time to Walt Disney world.  This is a surprise vacation for our kids.  they have no clue to what is going on.  But I was wondering if you know any ways that I can get a discount for resorts, dining, and on hopper and water passes.  Or can I get help on ways to save money on Disney World trip.  HELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiodisneydad2

Hello from Ohio! I recently joined up after lurking around on here for a while. I am a member on a lot of other WDW fan sites though.


----------



## ohiodisneydad2

sweettoni1231 said:


> Hello my name is Toni.  I am writing because I am confessed about the prices that Walt Disney World is offering for some of there packages.  My husband and I is planning a vacation for the first time to Walt Disney world.  This is a surprise vacation for our kids.  they have no clue to what is going on.  But I was wondering if you know any ways that I can get a discount for resorts, dining, and on hopper and water passes.  Or can I get help on ways to save money on Disney World trip.  HELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have a list I got from another site that helps you plan a trip to WDW. I'll be happy to email it to you. I also recommend that you hit your local library for books on planning Disney Vacations. Books such as Disney on a Dime can really help out. Check websites like Mousesavers.com often for special offers.


----------



## lovetoscrap

sweettoni1231 said:


> Hello my name is Toni.  I am writing because I am confessed about the prices that Walt Disney World is offering for some of there packages.  My husband and I is planning a vacation for the first time to Walt Disney world.  This is a surprise vacation for our kids.  they have no clue to what is going on.  But I was wondering if you know any ways that I can get a discount for resorts, dining, and on hopper and water passes.  Or can I get help on ways to save money on Disney World trip.  HELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!



Check out our home page of wdwinfo.com or here is the link to the discounts page :  http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts.html   Our Codes and Rates forum is also a good resource:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=93

Disney can be very confusing.  Sometimes it is also best to just contact a travel agent that specializes in Disney and let them help you out.  They can help you get the best discount at no extra cost to you.


----------



## novemsha

i love disney so much! me and my sis really really do!


----------



## ::DisneyDreams::

I also really love Disney World!
It is honestly my life.


----------



## mightymel

Hello this is our 1st time posting to the disney board. We are getting ready for our third trip to disney world March 1 - 8 2009 we come across this sight and has alot of good info


----------



## Smithpartyof5

Hi I am new here, have lurked for a few days and thought I would join in. We are a family of 5 going to Disneyland in August this year. I am a planner and have been researching our trip, where to go, where to stay, ect. I hope to learn a lot from all of the experts here.


----------



## mooneyda

Welcome I know you will get all of the helpful advice you will need or might be seeking here on the boards


----------



## genie161

How do I post a new question? I only see where I can reply to a thread.

Thanks!


----------



## MNEIRA

Hi everyone.  This is my first post so I hope I am doing this right.  Will be going to DW for the  1st time in June and can hardly wait.  Hope to gain helpful information here.


----------



## ashisdancin2

Hi everyone!

This is my first post on DIS. I have been to wdw about 20 times, but to tell you the truth we use this for our cruise October 29, 2009. So excited! this will be my second disney cruise!


----------



## mightymel

going to Disney World


----------



## Smile:)

Hey guys! I am new here


----------



## Krousfive

Hi there!  This is my second post.  I have "lurked" since 2005 and have had two trips since then.  I feel like some of the people who are regularly on here are like family.  Now my daughter is bugging me to write a trip report from our last trip - guess it could be a group project!


----------



## EggSalad

Hi everyone Im new here.
You can call me Egg.


----------



## DisneyFanKat

I tried joining today - only to discover that my username and email address (and thankfully the same password) were already set up in Aug 2007 - I must have just browsed the boards before my first (and only - so far) trip to WDW toward the end of that month!

But I'm "officially" on here now to check things out!


----------



## Debagu

This is my 1st post.  Just checking to see if it works.


----------



## Had2disneycruz

New here too.  Wish I had started doing before our first trip in 2001.


----------



## JenJenFer

This is my first post here.  I am very excited see all the great posts here.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

I HAVE A ? ABOUT EMH. WE WERE THERE 1ST OF OCT. 08 WHEN THEY JUST DISCONTINUED WRISTBAND DISTRIBUTION. WE WERE NEVER ASKED (NOT EVEN ONCE) TO SHOW ANY PROOF (KTTWC) ETC. THAT WE WERE STAYING ON DISNEY PROPERTY. WE ARE GOING BACK IN MARCH AND I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW HOW THEY ARE ENFORCING THIS SYSTEM??? EMH WERE SO CROWDED IN OCT. I AM SURE THAT ANYONE AND EVERYONE WERE RIDING THE RIDES DUE TO NO EFFECTIVE SYSTEM IN PLACE!!! WHATS GOING ON WITH THE EMH???   THANK YOU!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Paper Chaser:  You should post your question on the Theme Parks Attractions and Stratagies Board.  You will probably not get any answers here, it is just a general Welcome and introductions thread.  And all caps can be hard to read, you might try typing without the caps lock on.


----------



## Grksweety

Hi all i just found this site and looking forward to reading and adding in some input where needed.


----------



## ohana*stitchy*tink85

Hellooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Im relatively new & I just wondered where I can find thread posting rules and guidelines?!?

I started a thread yesterday & It got locked because I broke a rule   and I really dnt wanna do that again. So if anyone can point out the best thread or send me to the guidelines page then id be grateful.

I DON'T WANNA LEAVE THE DIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Hi! We're new here!  

We're two friends (names are August and Jinx) who have been wanting to go to disney forever! August has been 3948754 times because she used to live in Florida. I've been just once, two years ago. BUT WE'RE BOTH FANATICS!

We're going next year right after we graduate high school.   (<<Those bananas are a hoot!) We know it's pretty early to start planning, but we're just so excited!  

We hope to get lots of info from these boards. Yay!


----------



## lovetoscrap

ohana*stitchy*tink85 said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Im relatively new & I just wondered where I can find thread posting rules and guidelines?!?
> 
> I started a thread yesterday & It got locked because I broke a rule   and I really dnt wanna do that again. So if anyone can point out the best thread or send me to the guidelines page then id be grateful.
> 
> I DON'T WANNA LEAVE THE DIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Here is a link to the DIS guidelines:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm .  Pay particular attention to the bottom regarding infractions.  Having a thread locked and is generally not a big deal, especially if you didn't get an infraction.  You can always PM the moderator that closed your thread if you want more clarification or any moderator to ask questions.


----------



## SunshineGoober

Hi, Everyone. I've been lurking here for months, but finally figured I would join the craziness. Can't wait to start chatting with fellow Disney fans.


----------



## cjfaldalen

I'm new here too. After being part of the Disney Screening Room for two sessions, during which I took my first trip to DL,  and then helping my extended family plan their first trip to Disneyland in 08, I feel like I've become a bit of a fanatic, so I decided to find a place where my constant Disney chatter would be welcome! My next trip to DL is in May, it will be my third trip in two years! Ridiculous? Yes. Exciting and fun beyond belief? Oh yeah.......  I can't help it!


----------



## lorak

Sorry for my ignorance, but what's a "bounce back", Gang?  I'm new to the board and am trying to understand some of the lingo!  

-L.Krebs


----------



## lovetoscrap

lorak said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what's a "bounce back", Gang?  I'm new to the board and am trying to understand some of the lingo!
> 
> -L.Krebs



Bounce back means an offer that Disney makes you while you are staying on property, to come back at a later date.  For instance Free Dining is often first offered to Resort Guests with a card in their room.  It has to be booked before you check out of the resort.


----------



## Eeee-va

Brand new here!  I spent hours reading the site before my trip to WDW in June 2008...now I'm going to DL in June 2009. 

Anyway, I'm just saying "hi."


----------



## perriwinkleblue

Welcome Eeee-va!!!!  Cute name idea!


----------



## CanadianDISfan

I'm brand new and have no idea how to blog, chat, post or IM so needless to say, I am not tech savvy!  Could someone please direct me as to how to join a thread about resort questions.  We're going to the World in 3 week. (YAHOO!) Thank you!   Gabriella


----------



## cheapnike

Welcome to our website:


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Glad to be here!


----------



## DisnLuvr

Which is the best carrier arriving to disney and when is the season time to come to disney.How many days b4 i have to start booking.


----------



## kemommy

Hi, new here after lurking for quite a while.  We are going to WDW in 46 days!!!!


----------



## suejai

Hello!  
I found this website while I was planning our first trip to WDW in May 2008.  The tips I gleaned from just lurking were invaluable.  I have to admit that I thought everyone was crazy for going back year after year  That was, of course, BEFORE we went.  Half way through the trip I was already wanting to go back.  So we are, and all my friends think we are crazy 

61 days and counting!


----------



## epcotwino

My family and I love WDW and your site will just enhance our time there!  O2BNWDW...You are the greatest!  This Epcotwino, she owes you big!


----------



## O2BNWDW

epcotwino said:


> My family and I love WDW and your site will just enhance our time there!  O2BNWDW...You are the greatest!  This Epcotwino, she owes you big!



 and so do you Epcotwino!  I know you all will love it here!!!


----------



## Kavanaugh

I am a new member, how do I post a question? Thanks


----------



## livibug

just saying hi! first trip in a few years in june - the whole family is looking forward to it!


----------



## Susan Evers

Hi everyone,

Just saying "hi" as I am new here. 

I am heading to WDW in November for my honeymoon. I can't wait to get in on some great conversations here!


----------



## Nunofb

Hi all! Disney Rocks


----------



## brrwright

Hello Everyone.

New here as well.  We are headed to DW the first week in June.  Two teenagers and a three-year-old.  I'll definitely need some tips to keep everyone happy.  Can't wait to see what all I will find here.


----------



## bev77

DH & I are big Disney fans, got engaged at Disney, now married 20 years.  We will be at SS for Memorial Day weekend, and then in Aug., we are taking kids & grandkids, (15 of us) staying at OKW.  Any advice on taking this large a group would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## luvMickey72

Hi Just chekcing everything out!


----------



## j-ariel

I love your countdown...I fly on jetblue most of the time to get there and definately take the magical express to your hotel its free and easy, if you are staying on the property.. If its your airline you are asking about i would avoid Delta they change your flights on you frequently. I know you will have a great time. I am a frequent flyer to Disney and Love it Love it Love it..And Congratulations...


----------



## BigT4187

Hey all.  New here.  Glad to find you guys!!


----------



## mmtdaugherty

What do people mean when they state that they cannot post an electronic email because they do not have enough posts?


----------



## bolady

Just checking things out, seeing if my countdown works


----------



## luvMickey72

Hi All - Cannot get my ticker to work, cut and paste it, any ideas??
Thanks


----------



## nana2tots




----------



## ajax897

Hi New here.  We are going to DW in October with my 3 little girls - ages 9,8, and 5 as well as my in-laws from New Zealand.  I am excited to see what the girls think when they get there.  We haven't told the oldest and youngest and won't until closer to that time.  My oldest is slightly mentally retarded and has a mental age of about 4 so I would be hounded every day until then if it was next week?


----------



## cheryliebird

I'm sick of the snow and I need a good vacation.  I am NOT a seasoned traveler and the thought of planning this vacation to Disney World scares me a little.  I don't want to get 'taken for a ride' by signing up for some 'cheap' way to visit Disney, but i can't afford to go overboard either.  I would LOVE some REAL savings tips if anyone has any to share...it would be greatly appreciated.  We're traveling the end of April, beginning of May.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

I can't believe I am only now finding you guys!  Finally a place to get my disney fix.  I love this forum


----------



## ljwrn

So much info, so little time!


----------



## MissNurse

I am new to this board, and I am so excited to have found it!  We are planning our next trip for 2010, so all of this info is very helpful.  I've been 4 times 1994, 1996, 1997, 2008.  Last year was the first with my kids.  I will be able to plan so much more effectively with this!  Thanks all!


----------



## cangirl

Hello! 

This is my first time on any type of discussion board, great to be here! Bear with me if I mess up! Planning a trip to DL, but HOJO is booked. Has anyone had experience about waiting for a cancellation, or are there any other good hotel suggestions? Just myself and an 8 year old, so we are pretty adaptable, although my sister is staying at HOJO and we would like to be close. Is the Menage family friendly? Thanks for any advice


----------



## nvr2much_diznee

Hi Everybody! This is my first post and I'm really excited I joined!!!  
I can't wait to start posting and joining the family! I'm still in middle school but I am IN LOVE with Disney!!!!


----------



## PansGirl

Hi all!
I'm enjoying a day off from work and stumbled  upon this site- It looks soooo great! I'm a California dweller, land of the sun..and Disneyland!
Season pass holders and go as often as time and funds allow!

 So, here I am and I hope to become part of this amazing network of Disney fans and fun..
Nice to "meet" you...!


----------



## j-ariel

did anyone help you yet? if not, go into your signature and edit and when you make the ticker make sure you copy and paste the entire thing of the url even the parenthesis, good luck, you can even click on someone elses to get to the site quicker, thats how i did it..


----------



## Amandamouseketeer

Thanks to all of you for your welcome and advice.  I've been lurking for awhile, but have finally registered and this is my first post.  I've been to WDW twice, but counting down to the first time in Oct. for DH and the rest of the family.  God bless you all!


----------



## Brody

Just closed today.  YEA!!  Only took 4 weeks


----------



## Beavis

Hello - I have been around but decided to join to get more information and help those with the info I have. I have been to WDW 5 times and hope to go 2 more times this year


----------



## RainBlanken

Just booked our airline tickets for a Land & Sea honeymoon cruise in October! 

I have been lurking for more than a year, now. This board has been the source of many tips, tricks and undiscovered secrets that have saved us tons of money and led us in the direction of worry-free fun. I'm finally posting actively, mostly to say  thank you  and share our experiences!

Our first trip was last September and we did seven nights at POFQ hotel, the dining plan, and four days at the parks. With three kids and tow adults our grand total was $3000 with plane tickets. That's a cheap trip! 

I never went to WDW as a child, and after that trip I became an addict. We are now planning our honeymoon for just us adults (we have a Brady Bunch kind of family) and I couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## DisneyBelle27

Hi!

I've looked around this board a bit but finally got around to joining.  Now, if I need help I'll have a place to go, and hopefully I'll be able to help other people too!

I'm really excited because I just booked our plane tickets today for our land and sea trip in July (3 nights POFQ/4 nights cruise)!!  I've never been on a Disney cruise before and I CAN'T wait!!!


----------



## oddBotkins

This is my first post  and I want to say thank you to all of the young at heart. It is enlightening to know that there are so many Disney lovers out there willing to go to infinity and beyond to share there experiences, ideas, criticisms and cancellations. I will be returning with my family, DW, DS13, DD8 and D-INLAWS, to WDW  May 16-23. Boy do I love my inlaws, Papa Love and Sweetheart, they paid for the airfair. It is my ninth trip. I plan, plan plan...so they don't have to. Also, makes the trip that much more enjoyable for all I have 99% of my ADRs completed. Got a great 4/3 free at the CBR. Got the DDP and I'm just itchin' for the time to pass. In the meantime I have spend numerous hours in these discussion boards as an outsider and I think its time I come in. I also am trying to get an Fantasmic ADR, party of 6, for May 17th. I noticed that the trade/swap/cancellation discussion board may be the best possibility for making this happen. I also would like to share any knowledge, albiet little, that I may have with others on my experiences. I will need to work on my signature stuff and all that but I needed to at least get started. 

'71 Fort Wilderness - Ticket Books LOL
'76 Fort Wilderness Ahh to be 16 again
'82 Off Site
'94 Contemporary
'02 ASMusic
'03 Grovenor
'04 ASMovies
'05 ASMovies

May 16 - 23 CBR Hurry uP AND gET HeRe


----------



## madfiredan

Sure this can be found somewhere, and this might not be the place to ask but when looking at DVC points listings many have a reply that says "bump"... anyone know what that means?


----------



## dizfan

madfiredan said:


> Sure this can be found somewhere, and this might not be the place to ask but when looking at DVC points listings many have a reply that says "bump"... anyone know what that means?



Threads are ordered based on the most recent post.

A bump is a way to push a thread to the top of the list shown.  
Translation...bumping it to the top.
For example, if someone has DVC points for rent thread and it hasn't received a new post for a few days, their thread may be on page 4.  Fewer people will see the post, so they simply add a Reply with "bump".  This puts it at the top of the list and lets everyone reading the thread know it was just bumped to the top.

It's polite to only bump after a couple days.

Dan


----------



## PrincessJasmine14

hi everyone, i'm new! well i've been looking around these boards for a while, but i just haven't ever posted. anyways looking forward to posting more often & meeting some other disney fans. i'm nicole


----------



## airoh13

I'm new to all these threads. I'm finding all sorts of helpful info, but am getting confused at the same time


----------



## Merryweather7

Hi, new to DIS but old timer when going to the parks.  I do have a question, what's with the lime-green ears?


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

Hey guys! I've been lurking over these forums for awhile now and I decided to join up! 

I'm still in College, but I plan on doing the CP next year and an internship there as well. I've been to WDW several times over the years (Atleast 7? Maybe).

Anyway, I am very excited to be here and I hope everyone can help me plan my future trips!


----------



## Dopeys twin Dippy

hi. not really new, but posts got mixed up. trying to find them.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Welcome to all our new members!


----------



## v.t.

Howdy!  I have been reading for a while, finally found time to join in.  Thanks to all your great info ADR's are good to go!!


----------



## LDCruiser

Hello All,
New to the boards.  Planning on our next visit to WDW. , December, 09 for the holidays . 
Looking to schedule our dinning.  I have received mixed information on dining.  Does any know if the Rain Forest cafe is still at the Animal Kingdom Park. 

 LD


----------



## OnceUponADream07

LDCruiser said:


> Hello All,
> New to the boards.  Planning on our next visit to WDW. , December, 09 for the holidays .
> Looking to schedule our dinning.  I have received mixed information on dining.  Does any know if the Rain Forest cafe is still at the Animal Kingdom Park.
> 
> LD



Hi Welcome aboard.  Choosing restaurants is what got me into being a DISer, too!!  The Rain Forrest is still at AK, but it is not included in the dining plan if you are opting for that.


----------



## Vickilynn42

Pretty new here!  We are a family of five from Wyoming, heading to Disney World April 4th through the 11th- and extremely excited!  We are also overwhelmed with all of the information, but grateful to have it.


----------



## LDCruiser

OnceUponADream07 said:


> Hi Welcome aboard.  Choosing restaurants is what got me into being a DISer, too!!  The Rain Forrest is still at AK, but it is not included in the dining plan if you are opting for that.


Thank you for the update and welcome.  The dining is the way we were going and now why it is missisng from some the the reports. 

Being new i hope i'm doing this correctly.


----------



## Kayka

I joined this board years ago, but trying to recover my password things went haywire... so starting all over again.  I feel NEW as I've not been here for some time.  Great site, great source of information


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

Hi from another Newbie! Just joined today after surfing the site for a few weeks. Lots of great and useful information and Tips. Thanks Disboards. We are going to Disneyland this April and my whole family is looking forward to it, especially my 2 and 3 year olds.


----------



## Dopey's twin Dippy

hi again.  i think i almos have my problem posting fixed.  i think i have to just still fix my password . it keeps putting me inmy new name with new posts. i have to again thank lovetoscrap for helping me.  i appreciate your time and help. i think i should have it straigtened out soon. thanks again.


----------



## betheamichelle

im totally lost, i would like to post an announce about renting points from a DVC member


----------



## betheamichelle

Help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

betheamichelle said:


> im totally lost, i would like to post an announce about renting points from a DVC member



Not sure what help you want?  You need to go to our DVC Rent/Trade board to post about this.  Is there anything else you need?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dopey's twin Dippy said:


> hi again.  i think i almos have my problem posting fixed.  i think i have to just still fix my password . it keeps putting me inmy new name with new posts. i have to again thank lovetoscrap for helping me.  i appreciate your time and help. i think i should have it straigtened out soon. thanks again.



You may need to clear your cookies on your computer to get it to stop doing that automatically.  Nice to see you back as your old self!


----------



## Dopey's twin Dippy

sorry for babbling but here goes.  am i going crazy or what??  ok so earlier i posted on this site. i saw my posting on this site. now when i come back again,  i   do NOT see my post. am i nuts or what??? i never had these problems on all my other posts. is something new that i just dont get??  i dont know, ill keep trying though.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dopey's twin Dippy said:


> sorry for babbling but here goes.  am i going crazy or what??  ok so earlier i posted on this site. i saw my posting on this site. now when i come back again,  i   do NOT see my post. am i nuts or what??? i never had these problems on all my other posts. is something new that i just dont get??  i dont know, ill keep trying though.



Look in your user control panel (User CP) and all threads that you post on should show up there.  Click and find where you posted.


----------



## Dopey's twin Dippy

hi. i went to the right and clicked on my user name. when i went to hit posts i replied to or posts i started it sent me to the next line that said''--- that search is disabled????  i dont know, all i know is all the years i have been posting if i was back on something you could always see what your wrote.  i dont know, maybe i should give up. ha. ??  also on the bottom left where it says smilies are ON, (IMG) is ON, then the 3rd one says HTML is OFF. dont know what that means.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dopey's twin Dippy said:


> hi. i went to the right and clicked on my user name. when i went to hit posts i replied to or posts i started it sent me to the next line that said''--- that search is disabled????  i dont know, all i know is all the years i have been posting if i was back on something you could always see what your wrote.  i dont know, maybe i should give up. ha. ??  also on the bottom left where it says smilies are ON, (IMG) is ON, then the 3rd one says HTML is OFF. dont know what that means.



You didn't do what I said  Go to the top tool bar on the left and click on User CP.  You will have a list of the last few threads you posted on.  On the menu at the left click on subscribed threads and you will find all the threads you have ever subscribed to.

Search is not running now so the click on your name thing doesn't work.  And even when it does there is a few days lag time for things to show up. So that is why being subscribed is so important.  We made sure your profile was set up correctly when the password issue was fixed.


----------



## jla_doc

Thanks for the welcome!  Looks like a great site!


----------



## amacspad

Heyo, I am a newbie so please excuse any mishaps!!
Me, my hubbie and 13 year old daughter are staying at POR next year and just hope it will be as good as staying at the CSR previously. Just had a trip to Disney Paris, weather was fab for this time of year, pure sunshine, brill time. Luv visiting Amereica, me and o/h both work at Costco which is a really gud company to work for. Can't wait to arrive next year!!


----------



## CarEars

Hi all - I'm new here too and just wanted to say hi!  Great to be here!


----------



## OnceUponADream07

amacspad said:


> Heyo, I am a newbie so please excuse any mishaps!!
> Me, my hubbie and 13 year old daughter are staying at POR next year and just hope it will be as good as staying at the CSR previously. Just had a trip to Disney Paris, weather was fab for this time of year, pure sunshine, brill time. Luv visiting Amereica, me and o/h both work at Costco which is a really gud company to work for. Can't wait to arrive next year!!



We LOVE POR, of course, it's the only place we have actually stayed on-site.  However, we like to just visit some of the other resorts and for a Moderate, we like it the most (even better than SOME of the Deluxe properties).  Hope you enjoy it there.


----------



## ILoveAriel

Thanks for the kind welcome! I've decided to stop lurking!  

This is such a big place!! Still trying to find my way around...


----------



## borne117 :)

Im new to you guys but wanted to say HI and wow I have found some great information here


----------



## Behindtheears

What's up?


----------



## bearlyanne

Those were the two words I needed to type in to verify my account! lol!

hopefully, it will  not be so 

I've been lurking for a couple of weeks, and am excited to officially join the boards.I've been busy planning my 6 day trip to DW on May 12th and have been devouring all the pictures (and hints) in the photography discussions, so those are the two areas (along with parenting ) are where you will probably be able to find me.

I am so excited to bring my daughter to Disney for her birthday trip. She will be turning 3 in June, but May is the bes time for the family to get togethor and make the trip.


----------



## LDCruiser

bearlyanne said:


> Those were the two words I needed to type in to verify my account! lol!
> 
> hopefully, it will  not be so
> 
> I've been lurking for a couple of weeks, and am excited to officially join the boards.I've been busy planning my 6 day trip to DW on May 12th and have been devouring all the pictures (and hints) in the photography discussions, so those are the two areas (along with parenting ) are where you will probably be able to find me.
> 
> I am so excited to bring my daughter to Disney for her birthday trip. She will be turning 3 in June, but May is the bes time for the family to get togethor and make the trip.


Hello and Welcome to the dis-ers.
Your almost on your way to the World.  Your DD of 3 will just love her first trip and you must be sooooooooo excited.  
We don't go until December.  OH BOTHER.......
I see so many post with 1 - 2 - 4 - 5 months before there magical vacations.   
What's the first thing you want to show your DD.....like there's only one! LOL


----------



## goofymota

I just joined today and am very excited to see all the great stuff on here.  We are going in august....so hopefully i will figure this out by then!


----------



## natlovesarielpins

I'm new, want to say HI!!!

-nAt


----------



## dmorgan170331

Are there a minimum # of posts required to send a private message?

Captain Morgan


----------



## lizet313

How can I change a thread to another location?


----------



## lovetoscrap

lizet313 said:


> How can I change a thread to another location?



You will need to contact the moderator for the forum it is currently in and discuss it with them.


----------



## KDavenpoer29@yahoo.c

Thanks for the welcome and im looking forward to looking up all the useful info on this site

pop century--may 2008


----------



## lizet313

lovetoscrap said:


> You will need to contact the moderator for the forum it is currently in and discuss it with them.



Thanks


----------



## AmbPyp

Hello, I need 10 posts to post pictures of my cake on a thread. This is the #2.


----------



## DisneyGembob

Hi, 

I am Gemma from Nottingham in the UK. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Was drawn in by the food pics!!

Am staying at the CBR in September for 14 nights so will post trip report and pictures later on in the year but for now will enjoy everyone elses with much anticipation!

Cya soon

Gem


----------



## spaceranger1217

Hello All!! My name is Cary and I haven't been on the boards in years...so Im a bit rusty.  Glad to have found my way back and hope I am able to become part of this community. I am a Disney fanatic.  Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## Bagheera23608

What a fancy set of forum boards, lol! New here! Planning a trip in September of this year, it will be the first in 11 (!!!!) years so I am beyond excited.

I've been hanging around for a few days but decided to register when a post about snakes made me sad. 

I plan to get back to reading about everything in a few minutes. 

By the by -what does DH, DS, DD, etc mean? Thanks!


----------



## LDCruiser

Bagheera23608 said:


> What a fancy set of forum boards, lol! New here! Planning a trip in September of this year, it will be the first in 11 (!!!!) years so I am beyond excited.
> 
> I've been hanging around for a few days but decided to register when a post about snakes made me sad.
> 
> I plan to get back to reading about everything in a few minutes.
> 
> By the by -what does DH, DS, DD, etc mean? Thanks!



Welcome Aboard      
WOW! 11 years,  no idea what I would have done with myself.

The DH = Disney Husband, DS = Disney Son, DD Disney Daughter, ECT!

Enjoy you time on the DISboard   

Sharing the Good Life
LD


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

But there are others I'm curious about....

Is there a directory of "Shortcut" names?

I'm guessing OP means "Old Parent" and MNSSHP is something about Disney cruises...but there are others.....   TTC?   That I can't figure out


----------



## lovetoscrap

TinkerbellinLouisian said:


> But there are others I'm curious about....
> 
> Is there a directory of "Shortcut" names?
> 
> I'm guessing OP means "Old Parent" and MNSSHP is something about Disney cruises...but there are others.....   TTC?   That I can't figure out




OP means Original Poster--the one that starts a thread

MNSSHP is Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party

TTC is the Ticket and Transportation Center.

All of these and more can be found in the thread "A list of Common Abbreviations"  just a few below this thread.


----------



## Jenna_N

Hello everyone!!


----------



## DisRachael

I just got this today. My mom is helping me find my way around! I can not wait i am going in 128 days. It will be so much fun i am going for my 4th time! I have always gone in september but now i am going in agust! I hope it isnt to hot! to excited for a 128 day wait but i can help myself!


----------



## disney_teen

Hi!!! I am new and i really want to know how to add tickers or pictures to my signature. If anyone can help it would be great


----------



## Captainbigears

Like Many other post's i have read i too hung around deciding wether or not to join you guy's,also a member of another disney information site and found this to be as good,Must say i did find the the way the home page is set out and the vast amount of information simple to navigate,well done.
So It's hello from me to you.


----------



## kate1283

hi everyone!  been lurking on the boards for a few days... finally had to join!  going to disney world in august (for the first time in 7 years!)... super excited!  

anyway, i'm also excited to explore the boards, get info, and have fun!


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Welcome to additiction at it's best!


----------



## Docter419

I just Joined, Writing my first PTR on the d-land trip board. Everyone is welcome to enjoy!


----------



## blue fairy

Hi everyone.  I've just joined today It'll be nice getting to know you all.  I'm off to the magic in July for the 3rd time but I still need loads of help, tips and advice. I know I've come to the right place


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

Hello,

I just found these forums, and they are already a favorite. I'm 33, dad of 2 girls (3yrs and 2yrs), and a longtime Disney fan. I was lucky enough to go nearly every year as a kid. My wife and I honeymooned at WL, and so far we have gone every year with our kids....twice last year. We generally stay at Fort Wilderness in our camper or a cabin. We have also stayed at CBR and WL a few times, but generally prefer FW, especially with the kids.

There is a lot of really good info on this site, and I hope that I can add a small bit, as well.


----------



## Rayanne

Hello Everyone this is the first WDW trip I am planning!!! I guess I will be posting alot... lol  This is my new hobby to get my family to WDW every year at least


----------



## Rayanne

kate1283 said:


> hi everyone!  been lurking on the boards for a few days... finally had to join!  going to disney world in august (for the first time in 7 years!)... super excited!
> 
> anyway, i'm also excited to explore the boards, get info, and have fun!


I am also going in August !!! this is the first trip I am planning for my family the rest were planned for me.  I will be taking a super amount of photos.  I was reading some TR's and think I might try to write one maybe even a PTR?? (I hope I am getting the abreverations-sp)


----------



## gembabe

Just wanted to take the time to say thank you to so many wonderful posters, going to Disney for the 1st time in May and even though I was already excited, the wonderful posts here from all of you has heightened my excitement level to the extreme.....Thanks so much for your useful tidbits, photos and time.


----------



## Barber66

I have been lurking for years.  We are in the process of planning our 3rd trip to disney and decided to finally join.  So many of my questions have already been answered through the lurking stage, but I seem to have more...


How do I get my ticker count down thingy working??????


----------



## pakhowe

Hi All

DH & I have been lurkers and subscribers for a while now.  DH finally decided to go ahead and subscribe in his own name, now I want to change my user name.  Anyone know how to do that?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## lovetoscrap

pakhowe said:


> Hi All
> 
> DH & I have been lurkers and subscribers for a while now.  DH finally decided to go ahead and subscribe in his own name, now I want to change my user name.  Anyone know how to do that?
> Thanks In Advance



You are not able to change your username.  You will need to either keep what you have or start a completely new account.


Barber66:  check out the FAQ thread and the Tech Board for information on Tickers.


----------



## bonnenuit

I've been lurking and absorbing info while planning our trip to WDW in May. Thought it was time to stop lurking, say Hi and thanks to everyone posting here. Awesome site!


----------



## MatthewGracesMom

Me too, having been checking for a month, and finally registered.


----------



## clchev

I just finished listening to the DisUnplugged podcast-I listen to them as soon as they are released! 

The podcast talked about becoming a member of the boards and the more welcoming nature of these boards compared to some others. It made me decide to become more active rather than just sitting back.

I have 2 grown children and we routinely meet at WDW, most recently for a week in March. Going back for mother's day, then in early July for a day (while in town for business).

Love DVC and everything Disney. Looking forward to meeting everyone.cool1:


----------



## Bambi222

I have been a lurker for a couple of months, I am planning first family trip to Disney for March 2010.   This board has been a great help in my planning already.  Thanks!


----------



## Demi_8

This site is so awesome and I am totally addicted to it even while at work.  Hope my boss doesn't find out!


----------



## MarkyMark07

hello!


----------



## mamamzee

So glad to find these boards.  Our first trip as a family will be at the end of August too with our 4 and 2 year old.  Yeah free dining!


----------



## Joolish1313

Just wanted you to know I love this site, and love the podcasts!


----------



## jldixon62

Hi All,

This is the best website EVER!!!  Going to WDW August 29th and staying at the Allstar Music resort.  Are there any playgrounds or pools suitable for children ages 2 - 5?  

And, are there any places to get married (for my daughter) that are not on Disney property.  Their lowest priced package cost more than our entire trip!

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

jldixon62 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the best website EVER!!!  Going to WDW August 29th and staying at the Allstar Music resort.  Are there any playgrounds or pools suitable for children ages 2 - 5?
> 
> And, are there any places to get married (for my daughter) that are not on Disney property.  Their lowest priced package cost more than our entire trip!
> 
> Thanks



You need to ask these questions on our Forums.  Our resorts board can help you with the first question and we have a Disney Weddings board that can help you with the other I think. 

Welcome!


----------



## MsTangelE

Hello all!!! I can't believe I did not know these forums existed!! We are planning a belated Familymoon to WDW in Feb or Mar of 2010  I research EVERYTHING to death and this being our FIRST trip I am getting it together now and other mommy forums just were not helping me enough!!! Happy to be here!! Im more of a lurker but registered because there's so much info here I need to keep up! ahh okay HELLO TO ALL from a SAHM to four from Indiana


----------



## Piglet38

Hello everyone.  I am new to this great site and I am sure it is going to provide me with a lot of help whilst planning my Xmas 2010 trip.  I have been to Disney 5 times before but this time instead of doing a package deal I will be doing it all separate and also looking in to renting some DVC points to spend the last few nights of our hols somewhere nice.  Look forward to reading all your help and advice.


----------



## thisismyhappyplace

*Hello!! i am newly registered, but I check this site like daily! so I am SO EXCITED! I LOVE THIS!  disneyland makes me happy inside.  I am so glad there is a whole website dedicated to disney.   *


----------



## Metro West

thisismyhappyplace said:


> *Hello!! i am newly registered, but I check this site like daily! so I am SO EXCITED! I LOVE THIS!  disneyland makes me happy inside.  I am so glad there is a whole website dedicated to disney.   *


----------



## MarkinNM

thisismyhappyplace said:


> *Hello!! i am newly registered, but I check this site like daily! so I am SO EXCITED! I LOVE THIS!  disneyland makes me happy inside.  I am so glad there is a whole website dedicated to disney.   *


----------



## iluvjus

So happy I found this place!!


----------



## TealFamLovesDisney

Newly registered, however I've been lurking for the past couple of months and love DISBOARDS


----------



## dizneymomma

Long-time reader, first-time poster! Gotta get my fix...

Kate


----------



## rubylene

Hi I'm rubylene I'm new here.. Hope we could share or ideas and opinions together. Thanks!


----------



## ToDisneyJan10

New to this board.

We are taking an unexpected vacation to Disney World in January 2010 for my BILs wedding (at Disney). 

I haven't been to DW since I was 8, in the mid 1980s and at that time we only had one day to spend at the park.

DH and I have two daughters. One will be almost 3 and the other about 15m. I'm looking forward to tips and hints about enjoying the park with two young children.


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

My wife and I took our 3 and 14mo to DW for a few daysand our 3 DD loved it, she is still talking about it and we're going again in late September. Our 14mo had a terrible time, guess we should not have left her blanket in our resort room.  Also, she was somewhat scared of the characters, but warmed up to them.  All in all, we had a good time, but come September, we will have a great, magical time.  Hope you have a great time as well.  Enjoy yourself and have a magical vacation/ wedding DisneyJan10


----------



## Disney-Bride

Hi I am a newbie here. planning my familes first Disneyworld trip. I live on the west coast . A Disneyland season passholder. I am very excited to start planning. This board is great.


----------



## xxcell

Thank You to all who run and maintain this site.  We are newbies to the site,but have already found great information and got some great advice.
Everyone seems so friendly and nice.

Thanks for all your hard work!!!!


----------



## cosmicrays

Also new here.


----------



## shannone

hey


----------



## goofy&tigger2

Hi all just joined the Dis Board this weekend. My husband has been reading for a couple weeks. Still trying to figure everything out. I see several people asked about making the counter I want to do that too--will check out newbies Forum. Just wanted to say Hello! Going to WDW Aug. 2009 w/free dining plan--can't wait!


----------



## goofy&tigger2

goofy&tigger2 said:


> Hi all just joined the Dis Board this weekend. My husband has been reading for a couple weeks. Still trying to figure everything out. I see several people asked about making the counter I want to do that too--will check out newbies Forum. Just wanted to say Hello! Going to WDW Aug. 2009 w/free dining plan--can't wait!


I went & made a banner not sure it it's set up right just checking.


----------



## goopysolelady

ToDisneyJan10 said:


> New to this board.
> 
> We are taking an unexpected vacation to Disney World in January 2010 for my BILs wedding (at Disney).
> 
> I haven't been to DW since I was 8, in the mid 1980s and at that time we only had one day to spend at the park.
> 
> DH and I have two daughters. One will be almost 3 and the other about 15m. I'm looking forward to tips and hints about enjoying the park with two young children.



WELCOME!  How exciting ... a Disney Wedding AND first time visits for your children!  Your 3 year old will have a ball; the younger one may be so-so.  Just remember to take a favorite blanket, toy, whatever is needed to make your child feel secure.  Don't know what your budget is but I would definately recommend staying at one of the resorts on the monorail.  My absolute favorite is the Polynesian.  It's quiet, peaceful and beautiful!  Your main park will probably be the Magic Kingdom but you should enjoy Hollywood Studios (Playhouse Disney is LOTS of fun ... even for your youngest child) and Animal Kingdom as well.  EPCOT may be a little to "grown-up" for your children but make an effort to enjoy it also.  If you just take a stroll through the World Showcase countries (the ride in Mexico is fun for kids) and The Land and especially Living Seas would be fun for the children.  The fireworks may scare the kids (during granddaughters 1st visit at age 4 her Dad would have to get her out of the parks before the fireworks began! ... or get her on a ride so she wouldn't hear the loud sounds) but if you stay at one of the monorail resorts you'd be able to see the fireworks without the really loud noises!  Decide on at least one Character meal.  They are such fun and you'll be able to get one-on-one attention from the characters ... and GREAT photos!
Do lots of research the next few months and you've gotten a good start by signing up on Disboards.  I'd make a decision on which resort you want to stay at ASAP and get your reservations made.  Purchase a WDW with Kids book and read it from cover to cover.  You'll have so much fun planning and I promise you'll be as "hooked" on Disney, as we all are!  Good luck!


----------



## W.E.D.

Hello to all!  So excited I have found this place.  I have been a fan of all things Disney since my first trip to WDW in 1976.  Boy how things have changed in 30+ years.

I'm approximately the same age as the MK, so my wife has agreed that we will go sometime in 2011 for my, and the MK's, 40th.  I'm already excited even though I'm two years out.  Thank goodness I found this board!!


----------



## flyguychi

So glad to finally join this lively group


----------



## Maddie's Daddy

Just joined the boards!  We're actively planning our trip to Disney in December (with almost 2 and almost 5 y/o daughters), and know that this will be a huge resource.  looking forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## Maddie's Daddy

I'm sure I'm just missing it, but is there a link to a thread that will teach me how to add a signature, add a banner, pick an avatar, etc?  Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine64

Oops. Double post.


----------



## pinkblush

Just wanted to post another hello from a newbie poster!  I am really enjoying reading all of the information and I am learning so much!


----------



## IlikedolphinsAYE

Hey guys I'm not new to this site but this is my new account ( I didn't like the old one's name I made that one when I was like 12 ) now I'm 15 so I'm ilikedolphinsAYE .


----------



## Beth09

This site looks great! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## kansler

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## Ilovehorses

My name is Liz and I am 25 years old and have cerebral palsy and I am new to this board.


----------



## Rissa773

Hello all! I am very very new at this, however I have many questions! I just got back from my first trip to Disney with my Fiancée, and we sat through a DVC meeting. We are very interested, however are a little hesitant at the same time. We are in our mid-twenties and are not sure if this will be worth our while for the time being. 

I love the idea that there are resorts all around the world, so we are not limited to just Disney. I would like to hear some feedback from you guys if anyone has been to the other resorts besides the Disney ones (which are BEAUTIFUL!). 

Also, since all we can afford at the moment is the 160pt package, is that enough to do more than one vacation usually? That is my biggest worry; I need at least one vacation a year, hopefully 2! Also, how does it work to add on points? What do they come out to per point? I believe our guide told us $112, and they would double our down payment, but is that the best incentive or should I ask for another? I saw in some of the forums that they are discounting the price per point-wouldn't that be a better deal? 

So many questions! 

Thank you all for reading and I cant wait for all of your helpful answers!  

Carissa


----------



## lovetoscrap

Rissa773 said:


> Hello all! I am very very new at this, however I have many questions! I just got back from my first trip to Disney with my Fiancée, and we sat through a DVC meeting. We are very interested, however are a little hesitant at the same time. We are in our mid-twenties and are not sure if this will be worth our while for the time being.
> 
> :




These are all great questions that you need to ask on our DVC boards.  It is very unlikely that you will get any answers here.  Please repost on the DVC board and you should get lots of great input.  And  to the DIS!


----------



## wesleysdad

sorry, i posted the same thing twice


----------



## wesleysdad

Hello everyone, been listening to the podcast for about 6 months now during my walks, not familiar at all with boards, trying to figure out all the links, incredible how many, anyway thanks to the podcast crew for keeping me company I have lost 25 pounds. Hopefully we will take my son to Magic Kingdom for the first time soon, we want both grandparents to go but have not been able to because of health problems the economy blah, blah blah. look forward to learning more about the boards.


----------



## Rissa773

Hi Lovetoscrap, 

Thank you...like I said im really new at this and connot for th life of me figure these db's out! I think I posted it now on the right board...I hope so at least! 

Thanks again! 
Carissa


----------



## etraveler

podcasts are great, got them on my I phone! Don't ask me how my older daughter did it. Fun and informative..

We recently went to Disney World.. First time with the kids.. They loved it!

One thing I was disappointing with was some of the restaurants in the Disney area. We tried to go to something not on disney property but it still felt like a tourist trap. I will not say the name. Think we will venture out further into Orlando next time to seek out something, well let's just say less touristy and more of a local favorite. Someone told me Dr. Phillips area???

Any ideas??


----------



## eksb327

Thanks for the welcome!  Looking forward to planning our next trip!

Erin


----------



## Forever Red

Hi everyone I am new to the boards.   my girlfriend has been on here for a while and I finally made my own account!


----------



## jayaraiza

Hello All. So happy to have found DIS. I have been a Disney Freak all my life. I just moved from NorCal down here to Anaheim bout 2 yrs ago. I now live a block from Disneyland and whole fam got our Premium Passes last October. We literally walk to the park atleast once every other week(yeah ok we drive more than walk since the parking is free) My gal pal and I are looking to get more involved in some Disney type communities, looks like this coul dbe a great resource to so so. Cant wait to get to know you all.


----------



## alwayzzz01

hi


----------



## princess_dboo

Newbie here.

My  name is Danielle, I'm 23 years old and I live in Georgia.
Great site, looking forward to making some new friends!


----------



## luckymom4

This is the first board I've ever joined. Me, DH, and the munchkins are going to WDW in October. Our first MNSSHP ever! We are sooo excited!  I've scoured the net looking for little tips and things and DISboard by far is the best site I've found. Everyone here is so helpful! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## **Opal**

My husband and daughter will be going to WDW in Nov.  We're staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  I'm sooooo excited to go.


----------



## bbreeden

Hi everyone!  this is my first post on Dis Boards and my first trip to Disney.  Can any one tell me what I should definalty not miss out on?  My 3 yr old daughter is a princess and we need to treat her with royalty.. 

Really we just want to have the trip of a life time with her and show her as much as we can.  Thanks


----------



## NoahsMommy3

I have a wonderful week planned for October 10-17th for my family. It will include myself, DH and DS! I'm not sure who's more excited about it! We are planning on staying at All Star Movies! I'm trying to get myself overwhelmed with all the info that I've been reading because it's all very helpful! I'm also trying not to make an "official" itinerary because I don't want to stress if something doesn't go as planned! Again...I'm just sooooooo excited and soooooooo glad I found the board!!!!

~My Dreams are Coming True~
Becky 

27.2lbs away from my Disney Vacation weight loss goal!


----------



## descamilla

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on DIS for all of the helpful tips. My wife and I will be visiting WDW this October 6 through 11 in celebration of my birthday (Like we really needed an excuse to visit.) We'll be staying at AKL Kilamanjaro Club and we can hardly wait for the fun to begin.


----------



## DisneyGirl2023

FIRST POST i am leaving for disney in like two and a half weeks cant want and info has been very helpful because i am a teenager and the teen forum is great this is my ninth year going cant wait


----------



## Luisa

Hi everyone!  I'm joining you from Melbourne, Australia.  Making my first trip to WDW first week of December and these boards have provided me with a wealth of information!  Will be travelling solo but have no problems with this as I have done Disneyland solo twice as well as Hong Kong Disneyland - I actually prefer to travel alone as then I can do the things I want to!  This will be my fourth trip to the US but my first going down to Florida.  I've decided to stay at Pop Century as it means I can save a few dollars to buy LOTS of gifts (as I always do), plus the only thing I'll be doing there really is sleeping so I don't need to go super swanky!


----------



## vroom

So excited to be here. Hubby and I are taking our daughter, 3 and or son 2, to Disney World in January. It will be the first trip for all of us!


----------



## MacKellarG

We're going to be staying at Coronado Springs at Christmas - never tried that resort before and just looking for hints on which areas our DIS Boardmembers would suggest for bus, foodcourt access, etc?


----------



## snykymom

MacKellarG said:


> We're going to be staying at Coronado Springs at Christmas - never tried that resort before and just looking for hints on which areas our DIS Boardmembers would suggest for bus, foodcourt access, etc?


Best place to start looking is here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2107175
Post your questions and lots of helpful CSR fans will be happy to answer!


----------



## LSlycord

I'm a newbie here.  DH and I were at DisneyWorld about 10 years ago.  This will be our first trip with kids.  Planning to go in November for 5 nights.  DD will be 5 1/2 and DS will turn 7 on the trip.

Can't wait to get more info.


----------



## kelander

wHAT DOES THAT MEAN "BUMP"


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I just joined the DIS boards! What a great site! Extremely helpful and the Disney love just jumps off the screen  I got to go to Disney World with my school and absolutely loved it! The bad part was, since I was with my school I was limited to all that I could do. Now I'm going to be applying for the Disney College Program in Spring 2010 and I'm soooooo excited! To have the chance to live, work, and play in Disney World for five months would just be the best! Now I'm realizing I should take a look around the rest of the boards(not just the College Board forum) to familiarize myself more with the parks. Everything sounds so exciting and fun! Clearly one day with a school group doesn't do Disney justice  Though it was an extremely fun day, and I did get to do *a lot*! I road my first rollercoaster during that trip (besides little kid ones, that is  ), even if they weren't that big of ones- I still don't ride ones that loop! Mostly I like doing the indoor ones. Anyway, I just hope I get to go back so I can experience everything- all of the attractions, the shows, dining, more characters. Disney is pretty much the definition of fun and excitement


----------



## mickeymit

There is so much information on these boards - great stuff!!

Thanks!!


----------



## mickeymit

kelander said:


> wHAT DOES THAT MEAN "BUMP"



When someone adds a message that says "bump", they are trying to get the thread back to the top of the forum list.  For example, if the put out a thread about points they wanted to rent, but no one responded right away, a search for points available for rent might show their thread, but with a lot of newer threads above it.  If a message is posted to the thread (as simple as writing "bump"), it shows up as a current thread as opposed to being dated.


----------



## disdancer

Whoa! I just found this site today. There is so much helpful information!! I wish I had found this earlier!! Thanks DIS!


----------



## allwdwfreaks

Once I post a reply, how do I check to see the responses to it later?

I have been doing a search on my user name, selecting the threads I have replied to one at the time until I find any replies with my user name posted. Then scroll down to see if replies were posted.
There must be an easier and more direct way.
Am I just slow to catch on?

Love this site!

Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

allwdwfreaks said:


> Once I post a reply, how do I check to see the responses to it later?
> 
> I have been doing a search on my user name, selecting the threads I have replied to one at the time until I find any replies with my user name posted. Then scroll down to see if replies were posted.
> There must be an easier and more direct way.
> Am I just slow to catch on?
> 
> Love this site!
> 
> Thanks!




Check out the FAQ thread.  It tells you how to find your posts.


----------



## Disneyafternoonfan

Hi my name Chris Jones I am from the U.K but America has always intrested me and have been on holiday there a few times.   As you may have guest from my username I was very big fan of the Disney after noon growing up my fave shows were Chip and Dale rescues ranges and Darkwing Duck.  Walt Disney is an insperation to me and is one of  my personal heroes I love Disney films and the theme parks.  I hope I be able to share my memories and moments with these borads. I have known of these boards some time but this is my first joining up .


----------



## A&N829

I've spent all of my free time here for a week now.  Just reading up on everything Disney.  Thought I'd register and get more involved today!


----------



## FeelsLikeHome

Thank you for all of the information!  I've been reading the boards for a couple of months now and am amazed at the wealth of knowledge out there from all of the members.  My husband and I live in Iowa and would like to visit the World much more often, and reading the boards and listening to the podcasts get me through until my next visit!


----------



## msvlg

Hello! How do you send someone a PM? and If someone sends you one where will it show up? Although I've read the DIS boards for the last few years I'm just starting to post and trying to learn the ropes. THANKS!!


----------



## bellaminnie

hi!  i'm a newbie to the boards.  i've been listening to the podcast for awhile now.   i don't know how people keep up with all these posts.  i've been reading all day and now my eyes are killing me.  thought i would submit my first post but now i have to get some work done.

hello all!


----------



## bellaminnie

to msvlg:

i'm new to this but it looks like if you just click on someones screen name you get a little menu and one of the options are "send a private message to <screen name>".  when i logged into the boards i saw in the upper right hand corner a above the disboards menu there was a little spot that says welcome <screenname>, tells you the last time you logged in and if you have any unread and the total of pms you have.

hope that helps!


----------



## sf725635

brand new to all this!  Just got back from WDW 2 weeks ago and already planning next trip in Nov for mine and son's bday!


----------



## Disneywishing

Hi
I am new to the boards and am looking forward to reading all the info you guys have.

I have already read a few and had to sign up.

Disneywishing


----------



## ♥♥LittleSeaRose♥♥

Just saying hello to all!  Can't wait to plan my family's first trip to Disney!


----------



## mayamia

wow this site seems awesome, can wait to explore more planning our 1st. Disney trips with our girl 7 & 8


----------



## wifisker

Hello everyone.  Just thought I'd drop in and introduce myself, as I just registered.  I can tell already there's a LOT of great info here!

I'm a single mom with one daughter and we're planning our very first trip to Disney World.  We're going in early October for her 5th birthday and it'll be just the two of us.  It should be quite the adventure - our first flight together, sleeping in the same room for a whole week, and a whole lot of over-stimulation I'm sure.  But hopefully a fabulous time for us both!


----------



## Kimbers

Hello!

I registered a few weeks ago, but haven't had a proper chance to say hello.  I'm a WDW veteran from the UK, with my first visit being when I was 8 and the most recent trip happening last October.  I registered because not only am I planning another trip this year, I'm also hoping to get married there too and have been lurking on the wedding thread for a few weeks.  So far I have found it to be really useful!


----------



## mamaof2

QUOTE=Kimbers;32777003]Hello!

I registered a few weeks ago, but haven't had a proper chance to say hello.  I'm a WDW veteran from the UK, with my first visit being when I was 8 and the most recent trip happening last October.  I registered because not only am I planning another trip this year, I'm also hoping to get married there too and have been lurking on the wedding thread for a few weeks.  So far I have found it to be really useful![/QUOTE]
Have fun with your wedding planning!!!


----------



## smileyfish

hello all you fellow disney nuts.

i'm new to the site, and thought i would say hello. the family and i had our first trip to the house the mouse built this past june. we all loved it so much we became DVC members. i hope to learn a few insideer tricks by reading stuff on this and other boards to make our next trip better.


----------



## The Mad Hatter73

Pretty new to the site. My wife wants me to do a trip report and a pre trip report. Do you have to have a certain number of posts before you can add pics?


----------



## mamaof2

The Mad Hatter73 said:


> Pretty new to the site. My wife wants me to do a trip report and a pre trip report. Do you have to have a certain number of posts before you can add pics?





smileyfish said:


> hello all you fellow disney nuts.
> 
> i'm new to the site, and thought i would say hello. the family and i had our first trip to the house the mouse built this past june. we all loved it so much we became DVC members. i hope to learn a few insideer tricks by reading stuff on this and other boards to make our next trip better.







Please do trip report!!! Its always fun to read other experiences....
Have a great night!


----------



## ShopaholicMom

Hi, newbie here.  We are planning on taking our three kids to WDW in May or June 2010.  I decided to sign up here to get as much information as I could from people who have recently been there.  I want our trip to be fantastic!


----------



## mamaof2

ShopaholicMom said:


> Hi, newbie here.  We are planning on taking our three kids to WDW in May or June 2010.  I decided to sign up here to get as much information as I could from people who have recently been there.  I want our trip to be fantastic!


 You WILL have a fantastic time in Disney...


----------



## TheFairestOfThemAll

im new here!  ive been checking out some threads for about a week now and i am so hooked.  we are going to disneyworld in sept and i am so excited!!  i have lots of questions. but im overwhelmed and i don't know where to start?!?!  i want to learn more about DISigns. are they really free??  and is it that easy??  i can't figure out how to get there. i saw a list of numerous items to make (through a thread) but no link on how to get there?? any suggestions!


----------



## emars002

Hi - new here - wanted to say hello - I would like to take my girls to Disney this Decemeber - looking forward to figuring all this out!


----------



## mamaof2

emars002 said:


> Hi - new here - wanted to say hello - I would like to take my girls to Disney this Decemeber - looking forward to figuring all this out!





Disney in Christmas must be the best.
Enjoy it. Have fun planning!


----------



## Jck Sparrow

I'm new here (this is my first post! ) and I'm a big Pirates fan, always have been, always will


----------



## Nette7

Just wanted to say hello.  I am new to this, my sister is already hooked.  We are planning our first trip in September with our sons age 12 & 14.  We were originally going to go to Disneyland, but my sister found out about the free dining plan and we (really) she started to investigate.  i am looking forward to adding a countdown to my page too.  
I got the email today to Upgrade and called my sister and I was so excited I couldn't talk. 
Anyway I am looking forward to getting into this forum and learning all there is to know about wdw.  IT IS A BIT OVERWHELMING


----------



## adean350@bellsouth.n

OH, help. My login name seems to disclose way too much of my email address. Please help. I do not know how to change that!

Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

adean350@bellsouth.n said:


> OH, help. My login name seems to disclose way too much of my email address. Please help. I do not know how to change that!
> 
> Thanks!


 You can't change your user name once it's activated. Your only option is to join again under a new name at start over.


----------



## lagal




----------



## spacepixie2

Greetings!!

I've been reading posts for only about 1 week but decided I couldn't wait any longer to join in the fun. I'm planning a Dec. '09 trip with DH, DS (11) an DD   (7):


----------



## princessbelle1

I just joined, so I thought I would pop in to say hello. I'm going to Disney in September, by myself. I've lurked here a bit and I can see that it's a nice, friendly place to get information and advice. Thanks for everything I've already learned!


----------



## LBIJim

Hello everyone

I discovered this site about 6 weeks ago when I was starting to plan a WDW vacation.  It's a great resource; I love it!  Finally decided on the dates (early November) and booked Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Haven't been to WDW in about 10 years, although we visit Disneyland in California every two or three years.  

This trip will include my girlfriend, mother, and aunt (mom's sister).  Unfortunately, we'll only have 4 days on site, so we will probably have to skip a park.  We're just not up to 4 straight days of touring without a day off.
Oh well, there's always another time.

Looking forward to reading all the fun and informative posts.

Jim


----------



## mamaof2

Kimbers said:


> Hello!
> 
> I registered a few weeks ago, but haven't had a proper chance to say hello.  I'm a WDW veteran from the UK, with my first visit being when I was 8 and the most recent trip happening last October.  I registered because not only am I planning another trip this year, I'm also hoping to get married there too and have been lurking on the wedding thread for a few weeks.  So far I have found it to be really useful!



Hello Kimbers!



congrats on your 

enjoy every minute of it. 
just this morning my dd 7 asked me details of our wedding that happened over 10 yrs ago...and all I had to say was " let me get the video..
I honestly had a difficult time giving her smaller details. 
I wished I would have enjoyed our process a bit more... otherwise I could have avoided feeling REALLY old. 

Have fun.


----------



## GinnyO

Wow, this is great! I'm so excited to look around here and get to know the ins and outs.


----------



## hickorysss

im new, this is a great site


----------



## Lepores5

I am so excited about our upcoming Disney World trip.  I have heard this site is fabulous and I can't wait to navigate it!


----------



## animal kingdom fan

A new fan of the DIS.
Great site.
Next trip is the last week of Sept./ first of Oct.
Last trip in 2005.

Can not wait. Have to get back to work.


----------



## mamaof2

animal kingdom fan said:


> A new fan of the DIS.
> Great site.
> Next trip is the last week of Sept./ first of Oct.
> Last trip in 2005.
> 
> Can not wait. Have to get back to work.




Hi and 

hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## T__y

Hello,  I've been looking at this site for months now.  And I'm sooo glad I found it.  I'm planning our 1st ever Disney trip in September for my DD5 and DS6 birthdays!!  When I decided in 2006 that we would go to Disney in 2009(I wanted to go then but everyone said the kids were too young), I had no idea how overwhelming the planning would be.  If I had known all the planning involved, I would have started planning in 2006 instead if April. Now that all my reservations have been made, I have questions(and cancellations) So...... here I am!!!  And I'm glad to be a part of the DIS.:


----------



## CinderAngela

I am so excited to have found a place where people are as crazy about the mouse as I am! I live relatively close to Disneyworld so I don't always get to stay in the amazing resorts that disney has to offer but I do get to go to the parks often. As often as my job will allow, that is! I am, however, staying at the All-Star Sports Resort on September 10th and 11th for my little brother's birthday party. (My dad is in LOVE with that resort!) My brother is turning 6 and it is only his second time going to Disney so I am very excited to be a part of this. I am looking for ideas on decorating his hotel room for his birthday. If anyone has any suggestions I will love you forever!


----------



## mamaof2

CinderAngela said:


> I am so excited to have found a place where people are as crazy about the mouse as I am! I live relatively close to Disneyworld so I don't always get to stay in the amazing resorts that disney has to offer but I do get to go to the parks often. As often as my job will allow, that is! I am, however, staying at the All-Star Sports Resort on September 10th and 11th for my little brother's birthday party. (My dad is in LOVE with that resort!) My brother is turning 6 and it is only his second time going to Disney so I am very excited to be a part of this. I am looking for ideas on decorating his hotel room for his birthday. If anyone has any suggestions I will love you forever!


How about going to your local dollar tree store..look for pirate them party supplies..give everyone an eye patch get dark balloons and fill the rm with pirate theme?


----------



## Nette7

Ok I am getting used to navigating this site, but could someone please help me with all the abbreviations  that are used in the posts. 
DDS DD etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Kimzl8

Hi, I am new to the disboards, but very excited to hear about all the fun. I am taking my 2 daughters and my grandaughters for a girls week at Disney. This will be my granddaughter's first trip to Disney and we can't wait. Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## zakismom

I am so glad to find what looks to be a very exciting place for talk of my all time favorite thing, Disney.


----------



## tigerun

I'm new to the boards, too...oh look smileys:


----------



## Jessikat

Hello!  I am new.  My sister got me to join, she's been a member for a year or two and always raves about the boards.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone and getting in the swing on things, everyone seems really friendly!


----------



## Boulder Gal

Hello!  I am new and trying hard not to be overwhelmed.  I look forward to being a part of this community.


----------



## tigerun

I'm new as well.. (friend of zakismom and bouldergal) we'll be nubes together!


----------



## mamaof2

Jessikat said:


> Hello!  I am new.  My sister got me to join, she's been a member for a year or two and always raves about the boards.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone and getting in the swing on things, everyone seems really friendly!





Boulder Gal said:


> Hello!  I am new and trying hard not to be overwhelmed.  I look forward to being a part of this community.





tigerun said:


> I'm new as well.. (friend of zakismom and bouldergal) we'll be nubes together!




 
Welcome to the Dis... there really is a great group of helpful people here...
I started in 06 and haven't stop coming back for more. Every question I can possibly have is magically answered by someone or other..The moderators are great too. Well--have fun!


----------



## Royal Small Sleep

Hello Everyone!
I joined a while back butt never really posted anything...
Cant wait to get familiar with the board!
I'm feeling super lost! lol


----------



## Royal Small Sleep

Does anyone know how I can start a topic? I'm confused?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Just click on the "New Thread" button found at the top and bottom of each page of threads.


----------



## Yummy

Hello!
I've been lurking since March, but finally decided to register. We went to WDW for the first time ever in May 2009, and I found SO much valuable information on this board! I don't think I would have enjoyed my vacation as much had it not been for all the great tips and tricks I learned here, reading threads up until late at night  

The reason why I decided to register is we enjoyed our trip so much, and there as such great discounts available, we decided to go again in December this year, so I'll be lurking a lot around here again.

Thanks DIS!!!


----------



## Julie<3Disney

New to the DIS... WOOOOOO!


----------



## breymickey

Hi!  I'm new here and trying to figure out how this works.  We are planning a trip for 2010.


----------



## DisneyKim7

Hi!  I'm new to the Dis, though I have been lurking for a while now! I love Disney and have been several times, it's so good to find others that love Disney (And share the obsession ) as much as I do!


----------



## japm

Hi Gang, Great resource here. Glad I found it. Joe


----------



## aleask

Hi All,

I just wanted to leave my first post.  I am very excited to learn about this site.  My daughter and I are going to WDW at the end of the month.  This will be her 1st time there and my first in a long time.  Should be a great time!

Thanks all,

Adam


----------



## PeggyFriend

Hi there!  New to the boards and looking forward to lots of great tips!

Went to WDW in 1990 and 2002.  Starting to plan an August 2010 trip for myself, DH, DS who will be 5, and my parents.  Not sure where to begin or if it's too soon to start planning.  Great to be here!


----------



## kozmo

Hi Pete,
Its been a long time since i have been here? Anything new i need to hear about? I mean without looking thru everything? Lazy lol, Been thinking about working on the Disney Cruise ship , any info available?


----------



## Lissypiggy

Hi my name is Alissa and I am eleven as of 2 days ago. I am new to the DISboards but I am picking up well. They are already helping A LOT!  I need friends! Someone to fill me in; help!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Lissypiggy said:


> Hi my name is Alissa and I am eleven as of 2 days ago. I am new to the DISboards but I am picking up well. They are already helping A LOT!  I need friends! Someone to fill me in; help!



Hi Alissa.  Happy 11th birthday and 2 days.  Are you going to Disney?


----------



## big thunder gamecock

Hi everyone!  New to the boards but have been listening to the podcast for nearly a year now.  This is good stuff!


----------



## gmwsr15110

Hi,  I have been reading through these DIS forums for a long time but first time posting.  We like to visit Disney at least once a year.


----------



## JOCAmom

Hi.  I've been reading here for a long time.  Or at least it feel like a long time with all the informations here.  

We've been to Disney a few times but are planning our first Disney Cruise for next December.


----------



## Momof3mouseketeers

Greetings from north Cali!

I've been reading all the great tips on here since 2007(!) when I planned my kids' 1st trip to Disneyland.  

Now I am planning our 1st trip to Disney World and needless to say, I've become a little obsessed with the planning.  I LOVE especially reading the Disney with Families section and the Budget Board--so many great ideas and tips.  

I'm feeling a little apprehensive about going to WDW after Christmas and a little past New Year's, from what I've read, the CRAZIEST time!  But if I can survive Disneyland during Spring Break week and Memorial Day weekend with toddlers (the latter time I was even 5 months pregnant!), surely we can enjoy WDW during the holiday season?  We'll just be enjoying it with oh, a million other families.  

My latest question that I'm tackling this week:  Will my toddler like the milk that doesn't need refrigeration???    I just can't see paying $10/night for 9 nights...  But I think I would cringe even more everytime I had to pay $2 for an individual milk serving!  Hmm, perhaps it's off to read more on how fridge swaps work.  

Thanks from this very excited mom--4 more months until New Year's at Cinderella's castle!


----------



## bhanusa23

Hello everyone i am completely new to this forum.
Interested in learning many new things. Hope we all will share our
knowledge and talk about different concepts in this forum.
-----------------------
bhanusa23
---------------------------


----------



## jettebabe

Thanks for a chance to figure out this posting stuff. I'm contemplating taking a friend to DW in Nov. to get her mind off a family tragedy.  Renting a villa from a DVC member looks cool and I've read the rules for "rent/trade forum", but the process is a bit intimidating.  Is it easier than it sounds? Is it worth it?  Thought I'd learn a bit here first. Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

jettebabe said:


> Thanks for a chance to figure out this posting stuff. I'm contemplating taking a friend to DW in Nov. to get her mind off a family tragedy.  Renting a villa from a DVC member looks cool and I've read the rules for "rent/trade forum", but the process is a bit intimidating.  Is it easier than it sounds? Is it worth it?  Thought I'd learn a bit here first. Thanks.



You will need to ask this over on the DVC boards.  This board, and this thread is really just for introducing yourself and saying Hi.  You will probably not get any answers here.

Welcome and enjoy the boards.


----------



## jettebabe

gotcha. thanks for the info.


----------



## firststate

Hi, We will be taking th SWS tour in Oct. Thanks for your tips and suggestions:


----------



## dmwilliams

Wow!  I just joined!  This can be very overwhelming!


----------



## dmwilliams

I have been to Disney World several times and absolutely love it.   I was recently introduced to this board.  I am hoping to learn a lot to help me plan my next trip in April 2010.  I will be taking my five year old son & my husband.  It will be the first trip to the resort for both of them.  I hope to make it very enjoyable.  Any help that I can get will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hardworker211

Glad to have found this site. Look forward to being an active member here.


----------



## ajmetzger

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanks Pete!!! This is the 1st reply I have been able to get to work!!! I guess it was best to Reply to an webmaster first.. Thanks


----------



## beldred

Hi, am brand new to DIS! I found it by way of the Mickey tie-dye thread from a google search. I am sure I will become completely addicted to the forums here! I love Disney and am in the end stages of planning my second trip to WDW as an adult. And there will be many many more to come I hope!

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## fraggle1_rs

its a great site to collect allsorts of infomation and to ask questions


----------



## tlcrnicu

bastacat said:


> I have a young couple and 4 small children  who need 2 bedroom condo/apt  at wilderness lodge in feb 2004
> 
> what is best way to do it.  They don't have much money.
> 
> Bast



Dear bestacat,  What about the family suites in POP?  I'm preety sure they are much ,chheaper From shay I have read the are the most value place you can put 6 people, 2 adults and 4 kids/  I may  be wrong,  if I am please let ime know.Bou yydee my typing suckd tonight!  Must bbe that sleeping [pill i took.


----------



## disneysand

hello, I'm new to this website.  Can't wait to read all about Disney and all the and new exciting things. Thanks to a Disney friend for giving me the link.


----------



## pumpkin mom

I have visited this site so many times and gained fantastic advice on making the most of our holiday but never registered!!!  finally I have took the plunge and joined. thank you to all who post for your kind advice that makes the magic come alive. pumpkin mom


----------



## webejoys

Hi!  First post, but a long time reader.  Thanks for all of the great information.  It is greatly appreciated!  This is a friendly bunch and I'm proud to be a part of it!  

webejoys


----------



## DiSNEYDARliNGxoxo

hey lovebugs! my name is Cayla, im new and super nervous hehe<3. i found you sweethearts and just HAD to join. and just like the rest of you guys, i lovee disney! SO, hi!


----------



## glmrchk

Hello, this is my first post , haven't ever been to WDW but hoping to visit in the next year or so. Glad to find a sight with a wealth of information.


----------



## jsh

Been to Fort Wilderness every year for past 20 years and this is the first time I have found this post.  Great info.


----------



## paragnathism

Hi everyone, I'm new 
Been wanting to go to Disney for ages now but haven't had a chance yet. I'm a huge fan of disney movies, in particular the old ones like snow white and sleeping beauty. 
Thought it would be fun to post here, found it through a search engine.


----------



## MinnieTexan

glmrchk said:


> Hello, this is my first post , haven't ever been to WDW but hoping to visit in the next year or so. Glad to find a sight with a wealth of information.



Hi!  I hope you get to go to WDW...It's the most wonderful, magical place - really!!  I've made many trips over the years, and each one seems to be better than the last!  Agree that the DIS site is chock full of great info.  I've been lurking on the site for quite some time, and am just getting the hang of posting here also.  Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## MinnieTexan

webejoys said:


> Hi!  First post, but a long time reader.  Thanks for all of the great information.  It is greatly appreciated!  This is a friendly bunch and I'm proud to be a part of it!
> 
> webejoys



Nice to meet you! I too appreciate all of the great tips from DISers...They are a terrific bunch!


----------



## webb-rileys6-60

Hi! My first post too, but also a long time reader. 
Indispensable information!


----------



## 5Boys2Disney

Must admit I've been a Dis "lurker/learner" for my last couple trips.  Finally taking the plunge and registering.  Thanks to all for the many, many great things I have learned here! Can't wait for our upcoming trip in October!!!


----------



## brandstare81

Hi i am Perez Laura,  I work as a asst manager in Brand Entertainments..Im new to this forum and  i am happy to see largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!! I too will start posting my thoughts and doughts..


----------



## For the love of Walt

Hi everyone brand new here but have been coming to this sight for years.Just a little shy but decided to jump in on the fun. Not sure how to find all the neat pictures and such to put with my post.  Anyone have the patience to help. Leaving in 12 days for the BC . I am sooo excited I'm sure Mouse Ears are going to sprout out of the top of my head!!!


----------



## MinnieTexan

Hi there!  Here's a web site with good Disney clip art: http://i-love-disney.com/downloads/disney-cartoon-charcters-clipart-images/

Limitations of image sizes, along with loads of other good info can be found on the DIS "technical support" forum.  A good way to easily find that is to go to DIS Home, click on fourms, look to the left column where forum types are listed...it's way down towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## LynnieM12

***REMOVED***


----------



## For the love of Walt

Thanks  so much I'm gonna give it a try. We are going without kids too!! A totally different experience without them. Dont get me wrong I love to go with them. But it is great when you go alone.

Mary


----------



## sgaktwins

I am immersing myself in all things Disney World. I think I am a little addicted


----------



## swaintierney

Going to Disney June 2010 any idea if and when codes will be released


----------



## parkgirl

Not sure but I to will be going next year in September and we are counting on the Free Dinning Plan that they have had for the last few years in Septembe. I was wondering when I would know when that was coming out. Hopefully in March or at least by May of 2010.


----------



## MouseloverJD

Hi,

I've been visiting this site for about six months now and just joined this week.  There is so much helpful information here.  So far been to Disney twice this year already, June 20-27 with my mother and nieces and solo August 29-31.  I already have another planned for December 29-January 2.  So lookinf forward to that trip. First time at Disney for New Years. I know it will be cray crowded but that's part of the excitement. 

Anyways, not sure how this all works but looking forward to learning.


----------



## lovetoscrap

If you are looking for information about Discount Codes you will want to check out our Codes and Rates Forum:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=93

 to the DIS!


----------



## Kit Kat

I am new to all this Disney stuff, although I have always loved growing up and watching Disney movies. I have only been to Walt Disney World once in my life and I stayed at the French Quarters in Port Orleans. I had such a great time. I want to go back again. I am 18 years old and live in Newfoundland which is light years away from Walt Disney World. I also just started the Physical Therapy Program at college. this month. I love playing guitar, listen to the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Jefferson Airplane, The Byrds and other Folk/Psychodelic 60's bands. I also like watching hockey.


----------



## parkgirl

Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## parkgirl

We are going to be staying at the Port Orleans-Riverside.


----------



## pixiegirlforlife

Hello from MI and cant wait to see the magic


----------



## palmettocharm

Hi All!  I, too, am a new Dismember, but no stranger to the boards.  I have visited many times in the last few months, but decided to go ahead and become a member!  Sadly, I do not have a trip planned anytime soon, but I am hoping one will be on the horizon before long.  I've learned so much from the boards that I want to put into practice as soon as I can!


----------



## MamaLou

I just registered on the site, having heard of it on my recent trip to Disneyland. I was there with my sweetheart Sept. 24-28. We did the Happiest Haunts tour on the 27th and met the nicest family from Idaho Falls. they had customized T-shirts - Happiest Haunts Tour on the front, the Mom had "Happy" on the back of hers, Dad had "Halloween" and the kids were "Trick" and "or "Treat"....very cool! They told us they got the designs thru Disboards.com.....so here I am! 

I absolutely LOVE Disneyland. I grew up in Las Vegas, my Grandma & Grandpa lived in the LA area and Grandma took me to the park either the 1st or 2nd year of operation. I went again at some point in elementary school, and then my senior class trip was to Disneyland. I moved to the NW when I married and it was quite some time before I was able to return. I took each of my sons when they were seven (they're 10 years apart); and then again when they were 13 & 23 (fun!!) Since 2003, my "SO" and I have gone annually, most times without kids, which I have to say is WAY fun. We made one trip to Florida to WDW, but Disneyland is, as I've read in so many posts, "home" and will always be my favorite place.

It's so neat to find a place to share stories of Disneyland with others who love it, too.


----------



## MamaLou

So, I just registered, entered a message....but how do you get a picture over on the left, under the user name? I sit in front of a computer all day at work and because of that have never done anything like this, doing stuff on a computer after work has never been something I've wanted to do...until now!  Thanks!!


----------



## Schultz5

Thanks for the welcome,  I'm hooked.  We leave in 42 days. Yeah


----------



## vassalofodin

Howdy. :

I was on here a long time ago, but I had some major life changes since then and sort of didn't stay long.

But I'm back now and intend to be more active. 

I've floating around the idea of going to WDW next year, but I'm still trying to think about how much money I'll need and stuff like that, so I have no real date or plan yet. But I'm still having fun looking at stuff!


----------



## goofinaround

What is the difference between a thread and a post?  How do i do either one. I think i submits a thread and a post but now i can't figure out what i did or how i did it.  Is there some kind of help or beginner guidelines to the discussion boards?

thanks!  goofinaround


----------



## PrincessBetsy

goofinaround said:


> What is the difference between a thread and a post?  How do i do either one. I think i submits a thread and a post but now i can't figure out what i did or how i did it.  Is there some kind of help or beginner guidelines to the discussion boards?
> 
> thanks!  goofinaround



Hiya and Welcome to the DIS!!

What you just did is called a post.  A post is when you reply to a thread.

A thread is something you start if you have a question or comment.  To start a thread, click on the forum you want to put it under.  For example, if you have a question about a restaurant, you would click on Disney Restaurants or if you have a question about an attraction you would click on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies.  Once you click on the proper forum, you click on the "New Thread" button on the left side of the page.  Then you just add a title and ask your question or state a comment and click submit reply. 

For more info, check out these threads:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760755
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743

Hope this helps!  If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## thejman

I have subscribed to some threads and thought I was supposed to get a daily e-mail if there any updates.  I have noticed that I don't always get updates.  I have seen new posts on the threads I subscribed to but haven't been updated.  Do you know why I wouldn't always be receiving the e-mails?  Thanks


----------



## MikeinBoston

Hi everyone, I'm Mike, 22 from Boston. I'm just finishing up the touches on a trip to Walt Disney World with my girlfriend next month. Tomorrow morning everything will be official and they trip will be paid for! Got a good deal on a trip. Was planning to go to Universal Studios because we thought it would be cheaper, but got a great deal at Disney and could not be happier. We will be staying at the Port Orleans Riverside. I have only been down to Disney once back in Feb. 2007 with my ex-girlfriend and her family. I got to see a lot and think that will help me this time around. I really wanted to stay at one of the hotels near Downtown Disney which will work out great! Look forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## honeymooner09

Hi! I am Carla, and we are heading to Disney in November for my third trip, and my husbands first trip there.

Its our honeymoon!

I've been creeping the forums for a while now, but decided to finally sign up and get in on the action!


----------



## JAL2525

Just joined...Thanks for the welcome. Been viewing for a while and I'm glad to now be involved. Vacationed at disney many times over many years and look forward to getting information and offering it when I can...


----------



## Onnie5000

I'm used to reading threads on Voy boards.  I need some help in how to find a particular thread, reply or post.  I follow most of you on twitter. I don't get it sorry.


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone
Just starting out with this - so what do I need to do when I want to post one of my many random questions
Do I look for the relevant thred and post a reply/question on that?
Then do I just check back to see responses?
Sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## Poohugz81

Hi Everyone so glad to finally joined. This board is sooo useful when it comes to anything disney related, I'm so glad I found it


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Tiffer said:


> I am not that new, but I don't know what the envelope symbols next to the post headings mean.  I get the locked ones, but why red , some green?  I know this is a stupid post and a stupid question, but I am curious.  I can never search is is always too busy everytime I try.



I've been searching and this is the only reference I've been able to find -- and it's unanswered.  

What do the red and blue envelopes mean on the far left column for each thread?  Like Tiffer, I get the locked ones.  I also get the little arrows that tell me I posted in the thread.  I just can't figure out what makes them different colors.  Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

thejman said:


> I have subscribed to some threads and thought I was supposed to get a daily e-mail if there any updates.  I have noticed that I don't always get updates.  I have seen new posts on the threads I subscribed to but haven't been updated.  Do you know why I wouldn't always be receiving the e-mails?  Thanks



You may need to be sure your email isn't blocking them as Spam.  Also you won't get a new notice until you visit the boards again.  So if there are 20 new responses while you are at work, you will only get a notice of the first one.




Onnie5000 said:


> I'm used to reading threads on Voy boards.  I need some help in how to find a particular thread, reply or post.  I follow most of you on twitter. I don't get it sorry.



Not exactly sure what you are asking about?  Check out the FAQ thread on this board and if you still have questions please start a new thread.




Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> Just starting out with this - so what do I need to do when I want to post one of my many random questions
> Do I look for the relevant thred and post a reply/question on that?
> Then do I just check back to see responses?
> Sorry for the dumb questions



Take a look at our FAQ thread on this board first.  Then you can either use SEARCH to see if your question has been answered before or you can start a new thread on the board that your question fits on.  Let me know if you need more help.




3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I've been searching and this is the only reference I've been able to find -- and it's unanswered.
> 
> What do the red and blue envelopes mean on the far left column for each thread?  Like Tiffer, I get the locked ones.  I also get the little arrows that tell me I posted in the thread.  I just can't figure out what makes them different colors.  Thanks!



Scroll all the way down to the very bottom of the page for any forum, there is a compete list of what all the envelopes mean.


----------



## scubasam

I'm a newbie. Going back to the world next month to enjoy the holidays!

I am happy to be a member of DIS, as I've been meaning to join for awhile!


----------



## StalkerX

Hello All, 
Just want to say hello and look forward to finding some good information here!

Take Care


----------



## dyounggirl

Just joined and am trying to navigate around!


----------



## -Ricky-

Wow!! This site has been around since 97? I was only 3!!!


----------



## missginalouise

hey everyone!!!im new here and this is my first post. i live in socal so im at disneyland a lot and i just had my first visit to disneyworld oct.1-6 and hope to go back sometime soon!!!


----------



## zoey2008

We leave for Disney in 22 days. I wish I would have found this site months ago!! So many great ideas.


----------



## GabbyMom

Let me start out by saying I'm GabbyMom's Mom. Friday November 6th GabbyMom lost her fight with pneumonia. I know she had many friends on this board. I didn't know any other way to let all of you know. I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. Feel free to put it where it belongs.


----------



## OnceUponADream07

GabbyMom said:


> Let me start out by saying I'm GabbyMom's Mom. Friday November 6th GabbyMom lost her fight with pneumonia. I know she had many friends on this board. I didn't know any other way to let all of you know. I'm sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. Feel free to put it where it belongs.



I am so very sorry for you loss.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Gabbys Grandma-- Thanks so much for letting us know.  Vicky had a strong community of friends here and posted mainly on the Podcast Board.  I have copied your update over there with a very heavy heart.  Our thoughts and prayers are with your family and especially Gabby.


----------



## katscradle

We are so sorry for your loss!
our thoughts and prayers are with her family at this time!


----------



## Kathy Jetson

I did not know her but I am a mom and wanted you to know I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Empress4

Hello all.. this is my first post on here.. active on other message boards and FB and such..
Dh just brought up us possibly going to WDW Easter 2010 so I am researching as much as possible.  We have a 7, 6, & 2 year old and one due in January, plus my Mother who wants to go.  So we may be crazy!!
Dh has been there once and Mom and I were there twice, but the kids have never been.
Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyCrafter

I have been using the DIS boards for nearly 2 weeks now and I cannot believe I did not know about it sooner! I am in love with DIS!   I have found so much valuable information on here already and I know I will continue to find more.  I also love that this is a place for "us" Disney Lovers out there to come together and not get the eye roll  every time we talk about going to Disney (again)! I want to roll my eyes at them, throw them a little pixie dust and let them know that they don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Borealbelle

I have been reading posts for a while now...picking up great information. Now, it's time to join in. 
DH and I are planning our fifth trip, for Jan 2010 at POFQ, the first trip without kids!!!


----------



## disrev

Just getting rolling on this.  Long time reader.  Time to get posting!


----------



## amyren

Hi, I just joined a couple of days ago.  I lurked on here for info for our most recent Disney trip (NOv 19 - 25)  We had a great trip and I look forward to planning our next one with all of your help!


----------



## ohanna

Hi everyone!


----------



## disgal500

Hi


----------



## numbat1

Thank you for providing these discussion forums.


----------



## Chee Chick

I've been lurking around these boards for some time.  Glad to participate now!


----------



## Danee13

Hello all who is listening, i am fairly new to dis boards, was at disney this past halloween, which we go every halloween and discovered people with the dis-board stickers on their campers. How do you get one lol and i am so excited to be a member of the dis board.  Met this great couple there across the street from our site we were in site 329 (i think lol).  

Like i said am new and just need a little guidance on the site

thanks
danielle
ocala  florida


----------



## u2girl1966

Hi everyone! My fiancee and I will be in WDW for our honeymoon in May. We were last there in '02, during the year anniversary of 9/11. Looking forward to another trip to the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## delpawell

Hello Everyone,
My name is Daniel and I just dropped in to say hi to everyone. These days the internet has become the source of information about anything and everything that you could think of, but the new source to get the knowledge is through the discussions taking place in the forums. I found this community on Google and joined in without a further thought as I found exchange of some good information here. It would be great to have some quality discussions here sharing some useful information.


----------



## Ptrleblanc

This is my first time to Disney (Jan 2010), and the boards have been a great source of information.

Peter


----------



## Jaxum

Just wanted to say hi, and thanks for the boards!


----------



## meekorouse

Just saying hello.. a friend of mine told me about the DIS, figured I'd join and see what everyone is talking about and will chime in now & again.. otherwise I'm lurking and learning.. 

thanks bunches! 

pamela


----------



## yellowlabforever

Hi, I have been wandering these boards for a while now, and I decided that it was about time I joined. I am a Disney lover and I plan on applying for the College Program at WDW  in the future. 

We have reservations to be staying in BLT in a Magic Kingdom View Grand Villa (right after my graduation from HS Too!) But that might change. I can't wait to start my pre trip report. I am mostly planning the trip, but my DM is helping as well. We are taking some of our extended family (there are going to be 12 of us!) It is going to be so much fun, and I can't wait to start my Pre Trip Report.


----------



## montyhar2

Hi All,
My self Monty. I am new here. I am from Toronto. I am pretty much jokeing 100% of the time. I hope we enjoy here.


----------



## shermpotter86

Name is Tom.  I live in Indiana.  Been to Disneyworld seven times.  I love all things Disney as does my wife (though NOT quite as much).  She is a really big fan of Pooh and Company.  Look forward to participating here...


----------



## It's Me

There is a song tilted "(I Love to Ride) Goofy's Barnstormer".  It is a fun little song about the ride.  You can hear a clip of the song and buy it at iTunes.


----------



## AndyB113

Hey everyone... I've been listening to the podcast and finally decided to take part in the action! Looking forward to it


----------



## Vincent Vega

Hey there everyone, I´ve been reading you all for a while and decided to participate. My name is Daniel, and I´m from Spain... Have been several times in Disneyworld, I can´t wait to return over there!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Hi everyone!! My name is Nikki, I'm truly a Princess, and I am terribly crazy over Disney. Me and my DH live in Florida (Northwest! I WISH Celebration!!) with our two little boys who are 3 years old and 7 months old. We actually went on our Honeymoon to WDW and I really wanted to get married there. Due to traveling issue with family, we got married near home instead, and plan to renew our 10 year anniversary vows at WDW! 

I'm 31 and from the time I can remember having a memory, I've loved anything Disney. My FAVORITE character is Ariel, and I collect all sorts of things! My 3 year old is a huge Buzz Lightyear fan. He also have a funny fondness for Goofy. The baby seems to be leaning towards being a Mickey Mouse fan. Heehee. My husband just puts up with it all. LOL! I'm going to make him a Disney fan yet! Someday I hope to reside in Celebration, Florida. My husband has promised!! LOL!

Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## Danibelle

I have finally registered for the boards but I have been "lurking" for awhile.  I'm a long time Disney addict since 1957.  I found the podcast and hope to attend Disapolooza next year!

Danibelle


----------



## miyukichan

Hi, everybody! I am new to your site. 
I hope I enjoy my stay


----------



## PedroPete3

Hi everybody - my wife is a Disney addict, so I decided to join her here for 2010....


----------



## Pixie Fairy 73

Hi! Everyone. I just registered and I love Disney


----------



## rony1434

Hey this is Rony dsouza from USA saying hello to everyone out here.
I am new to this website.


----------



## ChaMakay1923

A friend of mine from school kept mentioning to me about this DIS Rumor boards thing when we would discuss Disney... I asked her if she'd "hook me up" with this DIS thing.... she never said anything to me on how to get here. I'ma guessin she didn't want to give out the secrets... Well anyway, as I was looking around the WDW site... I came across the DIS boards! So here I am.... hoping to find all the great ideas to make my trip easy and more exciting. I will be graduating college in July/August of this year and my graduation is being held down in Miami FL. in 2011. So I figured since I need to go down there for my grad.. why not plan a trip to Disney for the family??? Getting SO excited and can't wait! This year is gonna drag out for me, I just know it!


----------



## Spazzie

Hi Everyone! I'm also a newbie to this cite. Was lurking for a long time as we gear up for our next disney trip (bring on the warmth of FL). Never participated in anything like this before hope I get it right!

Mom of a VERY active 4 year old little boy who is a Phineas and Ferb, Mickey, and Star Wars fan.

Hello to all!!
___________________________
AKL Kidani - 1/31 - 2/7/10
Disney Hilton Head - 6/09
Old Key West - 11/2008
Old Key West - 11/2006
Wildness Lodge - 4/2004
Old Key West - 10/2001
Port Orleans - 10/1995
Carribean - 10/1992


----------



## DunksWife

Hi everyone!  I'm a lurker too and LOVE the info I have found on this site.  I finally decided it was about time for me to sign up too because who knows...I just may have some info that someone needs!  Our first family trip was last year and my husband and i fell head of heels for Disney for sure!  There is no place on this Earth that you can feel the way you do when you're in Disney...well at least for me anyway 

I'm so grateful for this board and all the kind people!


----------



## michelhain

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



hiiii


----------



## sarahrip

I think I first posted this in the wrong place so I will post it here where I think its suppose to be =)      Newbie here, what a great place for lots of ideas,!thanks to all who post to help us newbies out =)Anywho... Can someone please tell me if there is any counter food places in any of the parks that have the feel of a sit down restaurant? (like Panera bread restaurants) Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DoleWhip183

Just seeing if this works!


----------



## strategus

Great to be here! I love disney....


----------



## momof3lovebugs

Hello! My name is Heather and I am new here! Our family is planning a trip for October this year. Our children are a dd-9 and ds-6. They will be 10 and 7 for our first trip with them to the land of Mickey! We can't wait!!! 
I just found out about pin codes and discounts....who knew?? Obviously my dh and I probably paid too much in '99 when we went, but back then we were young(er) and inexperienced.  Now I'd like to get the best bang for my buck and make sure the kids have a truly memorable time! Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## canfield77

Hello!  This is my first post and wanted to make sure that it would work!  My DS and DH and I are going on our first trip together as a family in May 2010, this will be my DH's fifth time to Disney (He never went before he met me, then I suckered him into it and now he is also hooked )  This will be my DS's first time, he will be a little over a year.  And Me?  Well I've went so many times I lost count Yay!  Over ten times at least, I wish I would have kept better track during my childhood years so that I would know exactly how many times I've been!  I think it must be around 14 or 15, but I'm going to start keeping track over again with a total "family" count.  I don't know much about forums and posting, so any advice is greatly appreciated!  I want to start a pre-trip report soon, I love reading all the TR's!  But I need more info on how to do this newfangled contraption, I've never been part of a forum with threads and posts and everything before.  Anyway, thanks for all the great Disney chat and info!  I love Disney more than anyone I know, and now I get to meet other "freaks" like me!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

This is also my first post and I agree with Canfield 77, this is site is amazing opportunity to meet other Disney fanatics!!!

We leave in 9 days for a trip to DW then Disney Cruise.....sooooo excited!

Thank you everyone for their Disney insights, now I just need to learn the lingo and how to decorate the posts (I'm sure there is thread for that too!)!


----------



## cleondann

First show that i have seen in my childhood is Disney hour...
My favorite disney character is Donald duck and goofy and Pluto and... sorry
All are my favorites.

I m cleon dann. Really being overwhelmed by becoming the member of this forum community.


----------



## shelbys mommy

Hi! This is my first post here. We have been to WDW in 07 with the in laws & we are now in the works of booking our very 1st family trip in June! I am so super excited!!! Our son will turn 10 while we are there & this will be our baby girl's very 1st trip, she will be 14 months old at the time. We also have a 7 yr old boy.

I am so looking forward to reading all the planning tips since this is my 1st time doing all the planning & reading tips on having a baby at Disney!


----------



## jodivee

Hello everyone. 

First timer here in all things! First time on the board, planning our VERY first Disney trip for all of us!!!
To say we are excited - and that I am overwhelmed - is a gross understatement. haha!
We will be staying at All-Star Movies from Feb 2-11.
Did I mention we are excited?? ;0)
I welcome any and all tips/hints/ideas. We have the park-hoppers with dining plan, and I also have been reading/devouring The Unofficial Guide.. like crazy.
I have also found so much information here on the boards.  It's fun to see others just as excited as we are!
can't wait!!


----------



## Dotsie

I'm new to these boards as well.  We are leaving in 99 days (can you tell I am beyond excited) for our first family trip to Disney World.  I have learned so much from these boards in the short time I have been here.


----------



## philbar

Hello I have just found this site, and this is my very first post. No doubt once I get my bearings I will have great fun and pleasure in contributing 
I am off to Florida once again in March and I cannot wait


----------



## nunaliorte

So happy to be here! Thanks for this great resource.


----------



## jingleligtas

Hi..., My name is jingle...


----------



## MinnieMeaghan

This site is so great and full of information! I don't even know where to begin!!!! If you post and someone replies to your post, does it let you know? Just wondering (hopefully, I can find out!)


----------



## cjstrunk

1st post. Thinking about a trip to Disney in April. Trying to save as much as possible, so checking around and reading the boards to save, save, save.

Cindy


----------



## DisneyBrideNGroom

First post and loving what we see so far!


----------



## ralanthony

New here and absolutely amazed! Wish I would have know about this place 4 years ago when we took our first trip. Planning next trip in March and cannot wait. Thanks for all the amazing info. A little anxious about visiting during spring break. Looking forward to tips how to handle that crowd.

Looking forward to spending more time here, have to admit a little overwhelmed at the moment, but positive it will all get easier.


----------



## Tada85

Hi new to the boards here as well. My first trip to Disney was a few years back when I was in college. Now I am planning my Disney Wedding/Honeymoon. We also became DVC members a year ago in BLT. 

I hope I can find (and give) good advice!


----------



## mdinme

Hi


----------



## Grammy'sGoing

Hi everyone! This Grammy is tagging along with her daughter's family to DW 2/15. It's my first time doing this so I hope all is posting correctly.


----------



## dmoore718

Have fun!! Trying to convince my parents to come along, at least for part of the trip.


----------



## cheshirecatsbaby

Hello everyone!  I've been going to Disneyland my whole life, my mom went as a teen. I have been collecting Disney for about 25 years now, my house is getting quite full at this point! I collect pins, snowglobes, figures, dolls, books, well just about everything! 
My favorite is Cheshire cat and Alice in Wonderland, but I like a lot of Disney characters too. I have a large Cheshire Cat tattoo on my arm, my little white bug is always covered with Disney stickers and my plate reads "DIZ BUG" many people in Vegas comment that they have seen me driving around!


----------



## tinkerbell48

I love this site.  It is full of great information.  No longer a lurker.  Got 9 posts under my belt now.


----------



## TheArtfulDodgeress

It's good to be here!


----------



## kisti1

Wow, this is overwhelming for a newcomer.


----------



## kisti1

I did not realize there could be so much info about WDW. . And I have been going for 20 years.


----------



## newmrsmurphy

I went to WDW last August for the first time and, of course, it was love at first sight! My hubby did all the planning for the last trip, so we decided I would plan this trip! I am so excited! I listen to disunplugged... every show! I love hearing about Disney every week! I am so glad to be here and can't wait to meet new people!


----------



## disneychard

Hi everyone.


----------



## bttkdisney

How do you create a ticker that shows the count down until the number of days until disney??


----------



## cherry-pops

bttkdisney said:


> How do you create a ticker that shows the count down until the number of days until disney??


 Hi! Welcome to DIS Boards! 

Try this link for a countdown ticker:
http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php


----------



## Katie & Glen

Hi All, its sad to say, but I have lurked here for a few years. I found this site while planning my last trip in 2007. I am back again to start planning for my Christmas 2010 trip. I am so excited!


----------



## karalynia

Hello everyone,

I am newbie to this forum.Interesting to see this forum.I have found pretty good information over here i wanna to know more about you.


----------



## frogprincesskc

Mom of 2 who thinks disboards is the second best place on earth. Hi everyone and welcome to anyone coming in behind me.


----------



## khaos

hello!


----------



## SaeSawanoguchi

Hello! Joined a few days ago but have used the board for previous trips and continue to use them for my upcoming trips. I figured it was time to join. Glad to be here!


----------



## Lost Alice

Hey Everyone! I am new here but hardly new to Disney. Been a fan since.. I was in the womb! I look forward to fun times on this forum


----------



## momofboyz

HI! I am new to the board,. We are going to Disney for the first time in July.  Can't wait.


----------



## pixie_dust88

Hi, I'm new also. Thanks for having me aboard. It's nice to be surrounded by others who love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## JessicasMom

Taking EB TA cruise 4/10/10; first Disney cruise but fourth cruise in general.  Can't wait! Have been to DW many times. Great to have so much information in one place, but it is a bit overwhelming (I predict many hours of reading ahead).


----------



## katrina47

this is my first post in this forum and i hope i can learn a lot from here


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm not the host here, but can't resist saying hi to the newbies  There is alot of great information and wonderful people here!

I have a question - I keep getting logged out between threads or when I leave and come back.  I used to be on "stay logged on until I log Off"  I can't find that option - anyone?


----------



## lovetoscrap

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm not the host here, but can't resist saying hi to the newbies  There is alot of great information and wonderful people here!
> 
> I have a question - I keep getting logged out between threads or when I leave and come back.  I used to be on "stay logged on until I log Off"  I can't find that option - anyone?



There is no official host here-- we love to have anyone that wants to welcome the newbies-- stop by often.

As for the other-- please look at our Tech Support board, there is a thread regarding this issue there.


----------



## whkento

Hi, everyone.  I'm a newbie here, this is my first post.  I live in Nagoya, Japan and am planning my first trip to WDW in April.  I'll be going with my wife, daughter, son, mom, sister, and niece.  Looking forward to learning lots from all of ya'!

Kent


----------



## MAGICFOR2

whkento said:


> Hi, everyone.  I'm a newbie here, this is my first post.  I live in Nagoya, Japan and am planning my first trip to WDW in April.  I'll be going with my wife, daughter, son, mom, sister, and niece.  Looking forward to learning lots from all of ya'!
> 
> Kent



How exciting!  Have you been to Tokyo DL?  It looks so different in the pics I've seen.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

lovetoscrap said:


> There is no official host here-- we love to have anyone that wants to welcome the newbies-- stop by often.
> 
> As for the other-- please look at our Tech Support board, there is a thread regarding this issue there.



Thank you!


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi, I'm new too.... Looking to meet new people and make new friends who are also Disney fanatics.


----------



## Kevinisagirl

Hey everybody  been lurking here for awhile and finally decided to sign up! The Dis has already been a huge help in making my plans - and it's good for a laugh too! Looking forward to "meeting" everyone.


----------



## MommyBell08

Hi everyone.. I love this site! I am spending ALL my free time here~! I need some pixie dust I'm waiting for ROFR on SSR! Thanks so much everyone and glad to be a part of this place!


----------



## Birdman1511

I'm a newbie too and I've already learned so much in just a few days! Awesome site


----------



## coloradodaisy

Hi!

Just joined today and trying to get in on a few swaps for our trip in May.  It will be our first family trip, I am over the moon excited!!!  

This board is awesome, I feel like an insider now!  LOL!!


----------



## JnABouley

Hi
am a newbie and totally confused by it all. My last trip to disney was in 1979.
we are planning a BIG family trip for 10 (age 6-60). Any Tips?

J.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

JnABouley said:


> Hi
> am a newbie and totally confused by it all. My last trip to disney was in 1979.
> we are planning a BIG family trip for 10 (age 6-60). Any Tips?
> 
> J.



You will learn a LOT on here....but mail me if you have any questions...I am happy to help!

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## Momof2hockeygirls

Hi all! I'm new to the disboards.  Freezing here in Pittsburgh, planning our 5th family vacation to Disney for July.  Cant wait!


----------



## radius

Hey Guys, I have read this board since 2003 but never needed to post because I have always found answers to my questions without needing to post it! Decided I should join since I have been to DisneyLand over 25 times now. We will be taking our first family trip to disneyworld. I haven't been to disneyworld since 1999!


----------



## roseburghughes

Greetings!

I'm glad I finally joined.   I've been listening to the podcasts and lurking on the boards for some time now. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## amandamcallister

Im sure there is a post already but im not seeing it. how do i pm someone for a disigner request? love it here


----------



## lovetoscrap

amandamcallister said:


> Im sure there is a post already but im not seeing it. how do i pm someone for a disigner request? love it here



You haven't finished your registration process.  You can't PM until you are fully registered and have a minimum of 10 posts.  Take a look at the thread for "not fully registered" for instructions.


----------



## mcaruso

This looks like a great resources. A big thanks to everyone. You have already been extremely helpful.


----------



## 253missy

I am new Hello all I have here about a week and just figered out I was doing it all wrong thanks for being so forgiving Is this the discussion board were I can ask questions about points I am going to read up a little more but then i might ask some if aloud here thnak all


----------



## lovetoscrap

253missy said:


> I am new Hello all I have here about a week and just figered out I was doing it all wrong thanks for being so forgiving Is this the discussion board were I can ask questions about points I am going to read up a little more but then i might ask some if aloud here thnak all




We have a very knowledgeable base of DVC members and experts on our boards.  You can find them here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7 .  If you have any questions about points and all that that is the place to ask.  And take a look around our other boards because they all have valuable information and can help you with any Disney planning needs.


----------



## linney94

Hello to all,just recently found this amazing site.We have been Disney fans-and the USA-for over 30 years now,and DVC members since 1994.The information from members here has amazed me,and I look forward to joining the discussions.My I.T. skills are VERY limited so.... please bear with me whilst I try to add counters ect. Linda:


----------



## Pheonix

Hi everyone! Im new, and heres my first post  I stumbled across this site a little while ago, and when I found out there was a forum, I joined!


----------



## lesjules1

Hi my name is Julie and used to be a member here wow this has grown. I live in Kissimmee Florida and am looking forward to reading your posts, I lived in UK so get a little homesick
Have a great weekend it is so cold here xxx


----------



## jestracker

how do I put the cruises that we have taken and upcoming cruise dates on the bottom of my threads?  I see where everyone has theirs listed and don't know how to do it.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## JoePa4Ever

jestracker said:


> how do I put the cruises that we have taken and upcoming cruise dates on the bottom of my threads?  I see where everyone has theirs listed and don't know how to do it.  Thanks for any help.



Click on "User CP" - then click on "Edit Signature" - then put in what you want to appear - you can preview your signature 1st to see what it will look like by hitting the "Preview Signature" button - when you're done just click on "Save Signature"


----------



## MAGICFOR2

JnABouley said:


> Hi
> am a newbie and totally confused by it all. My last trip to disney was in 1979.
> we are planning a BIG family trip for 10 (age 6-60). Any Tips?
> 
> J.


 


Momof2hockeygirls said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the disboards. Freezing here in Pittsburgh, planning our 5th family vacation to Disney for July. Cant wait!


 


radius said:


> Hey Guys, I have read this board since 2003 but never needed to post because I have always found answers to my questions without needing to post it! Decided I should join since I have been to DisneyLand over 25 times now. We will be taking our first family trip to disneyworld. I haven't been to disneyworld since 1999!


 


roseburghughes said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm glad I finally joined.  I've been listening to the podcasts and lurking on the boards for some time now. I have a lot to learn.


 


linney94 said:


> Hello to all,just recently found this amazing site.We have been Disney fans-and the USA-for over 30 years now,and DVC members since 1994.The information from members here has amazed me,and I look forward to joining the discussions.My I.T. skills are VERY limited so.... please bear with me whilst I try to add counters ect. Linda:


 


Pheonix said:


> Hi everyone! Im new, and heres my first post  I stumbled across this site a little while ago, and when I found out there was a forum, I joined!


 


lesjules1 said:


> Hi my name is Julie and used to be a member here wow this has grown. I live in Kissimmee Florida and am looking forward to reading your posts, I lived in UK so get a little homesick
> Have a great weekend it is so cold here xxx


 
Welcome to all you "newbies"   When I was new I found the best information by going to the discussion topics about the resorts I was staying at and the parks I was visiting - actually the first time was the cruise I was going on in 2005.  There is so much helpful information out there and so many great people to meet.  Some actually meet up at WDW or other places - amazing community here! 



jestracker said:


> how do I put the cruises that we have taken and upcoming cruise dates on the bottom of my threads? I see where everyone has theirs listed and don't know how to do it. Thanks for any help.


 
As the previous poster explained how to add to your siggie, I just wanted to ad that you can find a "ticker" you like in someone's siggie and click on it.  It will take you to the websites where you can build yours.  It is very easy to follow.  Tickerfactory.com seems to be a fav.  I like cruiseclocks.com too.


----------



## loooocz

nice to meet u all


----------



## mommyoffive

just wanted to say hi!  We are trying to plan our first trip to disney world since we just moved from az (fort huachuca) to ga ( fort gordon).  I love all the advice and tips I have learned on here so far.


----------



## daddey

Hello,
I am new here on the boards. My wife has been on here for years and we are DVC owners. Figured I would post on the newbie board as part of my learning to navigate around this site. This place has some great info on it, I look forward to exploring around for all the tips and tricks to make a great vacation @ Disney.


----------



## JoePa4Ever

loooocz said:


> nice to meet u all





mommyoffive said:


> just wanted to say hi!  We are trying to plan our first trip to disney world since we just moved from az (fort huachuca) to ga ( fort gordon).  I love all the advice and tips I have learned on here so far.





daddey said:


> Hello,
> I am new here on the boards. My wife has been on here for years and we are DVC owners. Figured I would post on the newbie board as part of my learning to navigate around this site. This place has some great info on it, I look forward to exploring around for all the tips and tricks to make a great vacation @ Disney.



_welcome!_ to all three of you - glad to have you aboard & look forward to you all joining in on the DIScussion.


----------



## OrangeOranges

Hi -

This is my first post. I've been reading different forums, but this is my first official post!

Going on my first trip to WDW on April 22-26 =)


----------



## disneyworldaddict

Welcome!!


----------



## freya

Hello!  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to put my email address in a post when looking to rent DVC points?  Is it true you need to have so many posts under your belt before you can show your email address?


----------



## lovetoscrap

freya said:


> Hello!  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to put my email address in a post when looking to rent DVC points?  Is it true you need to have so many posts under your belt before you can show your email address?



As long as it conforms with the DVC board rules then you can include it, but it is really never a good idea to post your email in an open forum like the DIS.    Your account is set so that someone can click on your username and get the option to send you an email privately or they can send you a Private Message on our boards.


----------



## freya

Thank you very much for the advice!!  I won't post my email.


----------



## snugwug

Hi, I am Mackenzie or Kenzie or just Kenz. This is my 1st post and this Disney Forum looks awesome. I am 16 years old. I am gonna be 17 in May. My 2nd ever trip to WDW is going to be in October and we are staying at the coolest most awesome looking resort The Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## weich1001

I know how to log out...but then how do I register a new person to the disboards?

I don't see a sign up or register new?

My future in-laws are going with us on the Dream and would like to get more info..I referred them to here..now they want to sign up?  And I don't seem to see it anywhere...


----------



## lovetoscrap

weich1001 said:


> I know how to log out...but then how do I register a new person to the disboards?
> 
> I don't see a sign up or register new?
> 
> My future in-laws are going with us on the Dream and would like to get more info..I referred them to here..now they want to sign up?  And I don't seem to see it anywhere...



If you are trying to use the same computer it won't show a place to sign up because you already are a member.  You will either have to use a different computer or toss your cookies to that the site doesn't recognize you as a member.  Even when you log out your cookies still tell the site that you have registered here already.

If you need any more help with this please post your question on our Technical Support board found at the bottom of the main forum list.  That is where our tech gurus hang out!


----------



## justlynne34

Hi there!  Long time lurker, first time poster.  I looked at this forum quite frequently when I planned my 2007 trip to WDW, and found tons of great advice!  Hope to be able to give back some, and gather more info for a 2013 anniversary trip sans kids.  Aloha!


----------



## Corbisblue

Hello! My partner and I are heading to WDW (the first time for me) in May 2010. Been reading here for the past month. I was really excited when I found out we were going. After reading the forums here and looking at all the photos. I absolutely cannot wait! 

I'm more excited then ever to finally go to WDW. Been dreaming of this since I was a child (my family could never afford to go). I'm totally going to sport some Mickey Ears when I go!


----------



## esparrow

this is so exciting! my first ever discussion forum x


----------



## shebaxric

I'm sorry to post a reply here, but it seems like this is the only place I can.  I've been gone from the boards for about three months, and I went into read a trip report and tried to reply to it, but unfortunately, it's telling me I am not able to access replying?  I've been trying to find the information in the FAQ's, but can find anything about being inactivated after a certain amount of time.  I'm not able to PM, either.  I've met the minimum posting requirements, I don't know what to do.  Please help!  If a moderator could send me a PM, I would be very thankful as I've really missed being here!

Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

You have PM's turned off.  I have posted a Visitor Message on your profile.


----------



## D1sneymum

I just joined the other night while I was looking on google for the receipe for the Lemon Freeze at France in Epcot. I just stumbled into this board and found it so interesting to have so many Disney lovers! I'm 31 and watch Disney movies over and over! I've never grown up and found that fellow Disney lover haven't either! Lol! I wish I knew about the CP when I was in school I would have done it! I might not be a Texan anymore had I known. But for now I'll just settle on the trips. I have 3 kids who love Disney as well. 2 boys 15yo, 8yo, and 1 girl 6yo. I've been married for 17yrs now and we all share the love! We started our first Disney craze with framing and hanging all of our lithographs from our movie pre-orders! All our decorating has some kind of Disney influence! Then we went on our first trip to DL and loved it so much we went back 3 times! Then we decided to go to WDW in 06 and got hooked now we've gone every year! My kids ask daily "When are we going to WDW?" I just say later. B/c of I give a date my 8yo will count down the days every morning when he pops out of bed! It's funny b/c as soon as he opens his eyes he says a # like 30 more days! Now that I've found this board I can't seem to put my phone down! I hope I posted this in the right spot I couldn't find a place for introductions. If this is the wrong place can you please put it where it belongs?Thanks everyone for being so helpful, inviting,  and wonderful! I've posted a couple times alreadysince I joined! 

P.S. Just wondering... Is this the Dis that was there in 06? When I was there at WDW there was a group of ladies at my hotel that was a part of the Dis and it was a ladies only vacation they said. Just wondering if it was the same group as on here. Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

D1sneymum said:


> P.S. Just wondering... Is this the Dis that was there in 06? When I was there at WDW there was a group of ladies at my hotel that was a part of the Dis and it was a ladies only vacation they said. Just wondering if it was the same group as on here. Thanks




The DIS has been around for around 11 or 12 years I believe so you very likely did meet a group from the DIS.  There are several ladies only groups that have gone.  From the math I think that probably wasn't one of the ones I was in, which is probably a good thing!  

What hotel were you at and what time of year was it?


----------



## DisneyGirl310

Hi this is my first time on Disboards!!!!!! This is a great site!! Thank you to everyone who help make this such a wonderful site.


----------



## DisneyDarling414

I am also new here. I just discovered this site its great. I have gone to disney 8 times!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsie7119

*


----------



## JoePa4Ever

DisneyGirl310 said:


> Hi this is my first time on Disboards!!!!!! This is a great site!! Thank you to everyone who help make this such a wonderful site.





DisneyDarling414 said:


> I am also new here. I just discovered this site its great. I have gone to disney 8 times!!!!!!!!!!!!





elsie7119 said:


> Hello! I am a long time reader of the forums, they are full of such great info! I finally decided to join. So excited!!



_welcome!_ to you all - glad to have you aboard


----------



## blenny

My first post!  Been to Disney only 4x and loved each trip.  Found this website before the last trip (Spring '10) and it was very helpful for planning.  

Took DW, DD (6), DD (2) and DD (10m).  Surprisingly - we still had a great time despite a DD in potty training and DD still using forumula and bottles.  Not to mention torential rain 2 of our 6 days!  We're going back and hopefully doing DVC.  

Glad to find this site!


----------



## ronnmel

Hi all!

Been posting on the forum, but figured I should visit this thread too. Went to DisneyWorld last summer with FI and his 10 y.o. daughter and did quite a bit of lurking here. Weren't planning on going back to Disney for quite some times, until we got kids of our own and they are old enough to ride everything. Wasn't planning on having a honeymoon either.

But now we've decided we can't wait that long and are going to take a Disneymoon just the two of us.  

It's only in August 2011, but we've already started the planning.  Should be quite a different experience to go without a kid.


----------



## leshunlenese

Hey first time on DIS but NOT a disney rookie! im taking my son along wit the fam on his first trip this october! ive been to disney hundreds of times mostly because im a WDWCP alumni or CP as we called it but i have never been to disney around this time so im sooo excited for DS first birthday and MNSSHP!


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

leshunlenese said:


> Hey first time on DIS but NOT a disney rookie! im taking my son along wit the fam on his first trip this october! ive been to disney hundreds of times mostly because im a WDWCP alumni or CP as we called it but i have never been to disney around this time so im sooo excited for DS first birthday and MNSSHP!


 
*I hope your son enjoys his 1st trip, we took our 1 y/o DD, at that time, last Apr. and she was very unhappy, but we know the reason why now. NEVER FORGET THEIR BLANKETS or ANYKIND OF FAVORITES that they may have. But all in all it was a nice 3 days, but this time, we are going 10 days MYW .  Good Luck and Congrats on taking family for a vacation. Have a Magical Day. *


----------



## leshunlenese

aww thank u for the tips. hes only 7 months know so i will need to keep an eye out for his favorite things. i hope he enjoys it. my friends are always saying that becasue i love it so much he will not feel the same..lol..If thats the case ill just save money when he gets older and he can stay at home ..lol


----------



## 3girlsfun

Just wanted to try out a first posting! I have been lurking for about a week or so, and now that DH gave me the full on "ok" to plan our Thanksgiving trip, I registered! Looking forward to going back to the magic with 3 DD's!


----------



## bluebonnetmama

I'm so excited!  My DH, DS (12) and DD (7) and I are all going to DW for the first time in June 2010.  We're less than two months from our arrival date, and we're all really looking forward to the trip.  It seems like every day there's at least one mention of "when we're on vacation" or "when we're at Disney World".  We're going to be staying at the Polynesian.  Now I've just got to get through the end of the school year (I teach) so that we can start driving to Florida the day after that.  

How do you survive the wait until your first ever DW visit?  

Take care,
Shannon


----------



## gabrismom

My family is going to Disney and June. I am so glad I found this site. Great boards, great advice.
The other day I found a section dedicated to the month people are scheduled to go to Disney. I can't seem to locate it now. (It's probably obvious which will make me feel silly.) Can someone direct me there?
thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

gabrismom said:


> My family is going to Disney and June. I am so glad I found this site. Great boards, great advice.
> The other day I found a section dedicated to the month people are scheduled to go to Disney. I can't seem to locate it now. (It's probably obvious which will make me feel silly.) Can someone direct me there?
> thanks





Hmmm, do you mean the Meets board?  Where people see who else is going the same time they are?  That board is in the Just For Fun section all the way down towards the bottom of the main Forum page.


----------



## Linda67

Hello everyone
Hope you are all having a wonderful day
I am curious to know how you become a DIS sponsor?
This is such a great resource I would love to contribute


----------



## lemonadedisney

Hello this is my first post!  I have no trips to disney in the works, but I am hoping that will change when I graduate and (hopefully) get a job...I am glad to have found a community who loves disney as much as I do!


----------



## SoraStrifeXIII

My mom spends hours on the DIS planning our vacations so thought I might as well sign up too.


----------



## MickeyMouse1923

My first post too!  SoraStrife is my bro and Castillo Mom is, well, our mom.  And yes, she spends hours on the DIS!


----------



## disneyworldaddict

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## fito

Hello,,

This is my first post... we are a family of 4, and love Disney, best times of our lives there.................. glad to be here.....


----------



## rollercoastervideos

Thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to learning more here as I'm planning a trip to Disneyland later this year and came here to get some tips. Basically, I'm a theme park/roller coaster junkie and enjoy the whole experience from start to finish 

Issy x


----------



## JmsMcntsh

just getting used to the posting format!


----------



## cmcinc

First time here.  Hello to all.  Looking forward to some great info here!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Linda67 said:


> Hello everyone
> Hope you are all having a wonderful day
> I am curious to know how you become a DIS sponsor?
> This is such a great resource I would love to contribute



Sending you a PM in case you don't see this but you can get Sponsor information here:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/dis-sponsor/


----------



## naam

hi,
I New in this forum, 
were  I can find information about hotel cheap in Disney into park zone
also I need information about What  park should visit in my travel of 7 nigth,
mainly with my childrens of 9 and 7 year ago, thank for your answers and excuses for not will english!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

naam said:


> hi,
> I New in this forum,
> were  I can find information about hotel cheap in Disney into park zone
> also I need information about What  park should visit in my travel of 7 nigth,
> mainly with my childrens of 9 and 7 year ago, thank for your answers and excuses for not will english!!!



Welcome!

The best thing for you to do is to spend some time reading on our various boards here.  We have ones dedicated to the resorts, and ones for the parks and for traveling with families.  You will probably also get some great information from our site www.wdwinfo.com and that would be great place for you to start.  

Right now you are not fully registered, so when you complete your registration you will be able to post on our other boards to ask specific questions.


----------



## naam

thanks for you help an your welcome!!
now my question is how finish registered?


----------



## lovetoscrap

naam said:


> thanks for you help an your welcome!!
> now my question is how finish registered?



Take a look at the thread right under this one.    Follow the instructions in the first post there.

Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1691328


----------



## Disconsin Gal

Hey all,
I suppose I did this backwards and found the podcast before I knew about the boards. With as much fun as the podcasters are having, I figured the boards would be a hoot too.  We are planning a trip for DH's birthday in January, 2011, and just got gifted some timeshare points to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the week with the in-laws. We're so excited to have the DISboards as a reference, and I'm sure you'll be seeing me around much more in the future.  Now, off to read some more forums...


----------



## jocurileus

Hello disney fans . I am new here and I love disney!


----------



## jakestill

Glad to be here!


----------



## WINTER

how do I make a ticker and signature line?


----------



## lovetoscrap

WINTER said:


> how do I make a ticker and signature line?



Please check out our Video Tutorial and FAQ threads found below this one.  They will help walk you through the steps.


----------



## Davidwilson

Hi Im David Wilson new to this forum. Seems like a good place with lots of quality posts and enthusiastic people. Hope to get to know more people in this forum and learn new tricks and do some networking at the same time.


----------



## PrincessBetsy

jocurileus said:


> Hello disney fans . I am new here and I love disney!





jakestill said:


> Glad to be here!





Davidwilson said:


> Hi Im David Wilson new to this forum. Seems like a good place with lots of quality posts and enthusiastic people. Hope to get to know more people in this forum and learn new tricks and do some networking at the same time.



Welcome to the DIS everyone!!  I'm sure you all will absolutely love it here!


----------



## WINTER

I went through the tutorial video to learn how to do a ticker.  I did as shown.  When I go to 'edit signature', my code is in the box but the actual ticker doesn't show up at the top.  There is just a red x there.  If I click on it, it goes to the page "dis ticker".  What the heck am I doing wrong?     I don't have any signature set up.  Should I?


----------



## lovetoscrap

WINTER said:


> I went through the tutorial video to learn how to do a ticker.  I did as shown.  When I go to 'edit signature', my code is in the box but the actual ticker doesn't show up at the top.  There is just a red x there.  If I click on it, it goes to the page "dis ticker".  What the heck am I doing wrong?     I don't have any signature set up.  Should I?



The DIS tickers are having a problem with their servers right now so they aren't working.  Give it a few days and try again.


----------



## SugarBeets

First Post here!

So excited.  Been reading for a couple weeks now waiting for FD.  I would love to post somethings, but this is the only place it would let me post.  Why would this be?  Why can I not post on some other issues?  I am registered.  

Thanks and I already think I'm addicted


----------



## JoePa4Ever

SugarBeets said:


> First Post here!
> 
> So excited.  Been reading for a couple weeks now waiting for FD.  I would love to post somethings, but this is the only place it would let me post.  Why would this be?  Why can I not post on some other issues?  I am registered.
> 
> Thanks and I already think I'm addicted



_welcome!_  check out the sticky right under this thread "If You Are Not Fully Registered/Unable to Post on Any Other Boards" and I think that may help you.


----------



## sahummel

Can't get a ticker on my posts.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lovetoscrap

sahummel said:


> Can't get a ticker on my posts.  What am I doing wrong?



Im not sure.  You need to post this question on our Tech Support Board found near the bottom of the main forum list.


----------



## pablodames

Hello Disney Fans!!!!! This is my first post... but not the last...
I'm from Buenos Aires Argentina, and a huge fanatic!!!
Thanks


----------



## JoePa4Ever

pablodames said:


> Hello Disney Fans!!!!! This is my first post... but not the last...
> I'm from Buenos Aires Argentina, and a huge fanatic!!!
> Thanks



_welcome!_ to the DIS


----------



## JaniceM

Hi, I'm new to this and need to know exactly what to click on each time I want to add a thread pls!

My question is this:

Am a family with 3 kids, all aged under 10 yrs.  Going to USA for first time.  Staying at Quality Inn Plaza.  Have seen that transport to Universal studios is free.  I rang the hotel and its 16 dollars each for round trip to Disney Park = 80 dollars for all 5 of us each day we go there!!

A customer in the travel agents said that if we get a 2 wk ticket for I drive buses then we can hop on I drive bus to a hotel where the shuttles to Disney Parks are free.  They reckoned that you don't need ID for where you are staying and can just get on the shuttle bus to Disney.  

Is this right?  And is it the same for coming home - obviously we'd have to get off at the hotel we got on at.  I see in the Jetsave brochure that shuttles are free with Econo Lodge, Howard Johnson Inn and Orlando Continental Plaza Hotel.  Wish I'd booked for there!!  Could I hop on their shuttle bus?  

Otherwise I will hire a car however didn't really want to drive.

Thanks JM.


----------



## lovetoscrap

JaniceM said:


> Hi, I'm new to this and need to know exactly what to click on each time I want to add a thread pls!
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> Am a family with 3 kids, all aged under 10 yrs.  Going to USA for first time.  Staying at Quality Inn Plaza.  Have seen that transport to Universal studios is free.  I rang the hotel and its 16 dollars each for round trip to Disney Park = 80 dollars for all 5 of us each day we go there!!
> 
> A customer in the travel agents said that if we get a 2 wk ticket for I drive buses then we can hop on I drive bus to a hotel where the shuttles to Disney Parks are free.  They reckoned that you don't need ID for where you are staying and can just get on the shuttle bus to Disney.
> 
> Is this right?  And is it the same for coming home - obviously we'd have to get off at the hotel we got on at.  I see in the Jetsave brochure that shuttles are free with Econo Lodge, Howard Johnson Inn and Orlando Continental Plaza Hotel.  Wish I'd booked for there!!  Could I hop on their shuttle bus?
> 
> Otherwise I will hire a car however didn't really want to drive.
> 
> Thanks JM.




To start a new thread you just click on the button on the top or bottom left that says "New Thread"-- it is in the same place that you found the "Post Reply" button.

This question really belongs on our Transportation Board so please check out that forum and post it there.  They are really the experts on the various Transportation systems available.   If you need help posting over there please let me know. 

But I will say that the free shuttles at the other resorts are intended for guests of those resorts only so it would not be right to show up and take those, and at the worst case you could get in a lot of trouble if the hotel decided that they wanted to take this further than just telling you to leave.  I don't know anything about the Idrive busses (the Transportation board will, I am sure) but maybe you can just take that all the way to the parks?


----------



## rickm1975

i plan on visiting disney 12-8 tol 12-15 i have dining plan, now last year they extend free plan till 12-16 will this happen again


----------



## lovetoscrap

rickm1975 said:


> i plan on visiting disney 12-8 tol 12-15 i have dining plan, now last year they extend free plan till 12-16 will this happen again



There is no way to know--Disney doesn't announce anything ahead of time.  We have a Codes and Rates board as a subforum of the Disney Resorts board.  They will have all the rumors and news of any specials and you can join others in waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## sahummel

Good luck with that!


----------



## camp4

Just a quick "hi" to the disboards crew from us! We have been lurking for awhile now and are BIG fans of Fort Wilderness! Thanks for all the great info and tips...we will be at "the Fort" Mothers Day weekend!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

camp4 said:


> Just a quick "hi" to the disboards crew from us! We have been lurking for awhile now and are BIG fans of Fort Wilderness! Thanks for all the great info and tips...we will be at "the Fort" Mothers Day weekend!



_welcome!_ and have a great trip this coming weekend


----------



## Mommie2two

Howdy from Texas!  We are leaving next week for WDW!!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Mommie2two said:


> Howdy from Texas!  We are leaving next week for WDW!!



_welcome!_ How exciting! - hope you have a fantastic trip next week 



jrjakn118 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post on this forum. This is the first Disney forum that I joined in to.



_welcome!_ Congrats on your first post & joining the DIS - you've joined the best Disney site available


----------



## SurferStitch16

Hey All!! New to the forum and very excited!! Just wanted to say hi and looking forward to all the great info!!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey All!! New to the forum and very excited!! Just wanted to say hi and looking forward to all the great info!!



_welcome!_ - glad to have you aboard


----------



## southpawcaptures

Hi Everyone.  Here in NY

New to the boards.


----------



## JoePa4Ever

southpawcaptures said:


> Hi Everyone.  Here in NY
> 
> New to the boards.



_welcome!_ to the DIS!


----------



## Disney Dancin'

Hello from Iowa!  Soooo excited for our upcoming trip #4 to the World    Our very first trip to WDW was just our family of five's regular summer vacation (1998 - Dixie Landings).  And now this will be our third trip made due to our lifelong love of all things DANCE!  We have done the Disney Magic Music Days performances with our old studio twice with the entire family going (2001 - ASMov and 2004 - ASMus), and this trip will consist of myself with my youngest DD17, she has her dance Nationals at the Coronado Springs Resort July 1-9...we are tacking on a few extra days just to be sure we get in everything we want to do and see, so will be there June 29-July 10!  My oldest DD24 and her DBF also decided to come along separately on their own self-sufficient (woo hoo, that feels great to say! lol) vacation this summer from July 2-9...so my dilemma then has been my poor middle DD19 who is (was??) currently being relegated to staying home with my DH...we are trying to do this trip on the cheap as it was a totally unplanned for expense, and really probably have no business doing to begin with.  It didn't take too much arm twisting by my daughter's fellow competition dance team friends to get us to also come along so they could compete all their group dances, not just solos.  I am a sucker when it comes to Disney, so we are going for it!!!  But I just feel sad for the middle DD.  It wasn't going to be too sad at first to leave her behind, because she does A LOT of traveling with her university's dance team, but now, heartbreakingly she is not going to be able to continue being on the team for the upcoming school year, so doesn't have their summer camp/traveling and rehearsals and the like to soften the blow of us being gone.   Sooooo, since her birthday is July 11, I have secretly gotten her an airline ticket at a grrrreat price, and am going to spring for the extra 10 bucks a day to add her to our room ressie...all she has to do is pay for her own PH-er pass and her food...which is very doable with the rest of the birthday money she will get from her grandparents plus a little of her own paycheck from her nannying job!  Thankfully she put in a time off request with her nanny family for the week that we will be at Disney as she and my hubby/her daddy were going to take a little car trip to Chicago for the weekend to at least do a little something special while the rest of us are living it up in Orlando.  However, now I have to break the news to my DH that I have gone and done this secret add-on trip for DD19, when we are really trying to be budget conscious.  He will be okay with it, I know, because I would have spent close to the same amount I did on her airfare/lodging as I would on any other birthday gift I got for her   Right??? Right????  Please think of me as I break the news to him sometime this week, hahahaha!  Anyway, I am very excited to spring the surprise on DD19...love spreading the Disney Magic!  (Oh, and don't feel bad for my DH not to be joining us, he got to do DTD and Epcot while at his annual national meeting in January, whilst the rest of us were stuck in record cold and snow here in the "tundra"! )

Here is to a successful Nationals for DD17 and to our all around fun time I know is in store for us!

Well, that is my story so far...and I am sticking to it!  I have been reading days of posts on a couple of the forums...so glad I have that to give me an outlet for my constant thinking of our trip!!!  Great info, love it, even though this is our 4th time out of the gate

Looking forward to chiming in now! (gotta figure out how to do the tickers, siggies, and other cool stuff I am seeing everyone else doing!)
TIA for allowing me to introduce myself!

Disney Dancin'


----------



## Miriade

Hello folks!
First time I'm posting and I am enchanted to have found this forum... I hope it will help me to get tips the travel agencies do not tell people like me planning my very first travel do WDW...
I'm 34 years old and im September I will stay for almost 3 weeks in Orlando; just me and my fiancèe!
Great to be in here!


----------



## alisa458

Hi everyone! I am brand new and earning my ears. I have joined this site to aid me in planning the ultimate Disney vacation. We are  hoping to go late Sept. I am looking for advice as to the best place to stay, restaurants, etc. I heard you could rent Disney time shares, but how? Which monorail hotel is best for a family of three? 
thanks!
-Alisa


----------



## alisa458

Which hotel have you enjoyed the most and why?


----------



## lovetoscrap

alisa458 said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new and earning my ears. I have joined this site to aid me in planning the ultimate Disney vacation. We are  hoping to go late Sept. I am looking for advice as to the best place to stay, restaurants, etc. I heard you could rent Disney time shares, but how? Which monorail hotel is best for a family of three?
> thanks!
> -Alisa





alisa458 said:


> Which hotel have you enjoyed the most and why?



Welcome!  You won't get many answers to your questions in this thread.  Take a look around our Forums and you will find specific boards for the things you are looking for. We have a DVC Specific set of forums that you can look at for Renting Points and Disney Resorts Board will all sorts of information on the different resorts.  You will, however, find that there are fans of every resort so you may want to look at our www.wdwinfo.com site with descriptions of each one, and the FAQ threads on the Resorts Board and see what you think will fit your family best.  What one person loves, another may not-- you will find a huge variety of opinions on these boards!


----------



## Mandyjg20

hello all
I love Disney World, def my favorite place in the world.  I have gone 9 times total, my dd has gone 4 times(she is 4 years old)
I love learning even more about disney, so here I am 
Amanda


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Mandyjg20 said:


> hello all
> I love Disney World, def my favorite place in the world.  I have gone 9 times total, my dd has gone 4 times(she is 4 years old)
> I love learning even more about disney, so here I am
> Amanda



_welcome!_ - glad to have you on the DIS


----------



## onescgirl

Is there a limit on how many threads you can subscribe to?  The past few that I've subscribed to is not showing up in my subscribed list.


----------



## lovetoscrap

onescgirl said:


> Is there a limit on how many threads you can subscribe to?  The past few that I've subscribed to is not showing up in my subscribed list.



Not that I know of.  I have about 1500 on my list.  You might ask about this on the Technical Support Board found towards the bottom of the main page.


----------



## iheartdw

I want to thank the disboards!!!  I have just joined but have spent many hours reading posts.  I used all the wonderful info to plan my last 2 trips to dw (the other trips were when I was a kid).  My last trip was over Thanksgiving with my extended family.  They started calling me "the travel agent" because I knew so much.  All thanks to ya'll!!!


----------



## edsul

After listening to the podcasts for so long I finally decided to join The Dis. So much information, so little time to answer!


----------



## gaugerla

So excited for our Nov. 2010 trip to WDW!  Can't even express how much I have learned about "The World" from this website!

(Hopefully my countdown ticker will work on this post!)


----------



## JoePa4Ever

iheartdw said:


> I want to thank the disboards!!!  I have just joined but have spent many hours reading posts.  I used all the wonderful info to plan my last 2 trips to dw (the other trips were when I was a kid).  My last trip was over Thanksgiving with my extended family.  They started calling me "the travel agent" because I knew so much.  All thanks to ya'll!!!





edsul said:


> After listening to the podcasts for so long I finally decided to join The Dis. So much information, so little time to answer!





gaugerla said:


> So excited for our Nov. 2010 trip to WDW!  Can't even express how much I have learned about "The World" from this website!
> 
> (Hopefully my countdown ticker will work on this post!)



_welcome!_ to all three of you


----------



## sheray

Hi People! I am greatful that I wwill be able to be a part of the discussion at long last, see you around guys!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

sheray said:


> Hi People! I am greatful that I wwill be able to be a part of the discussion at long last, see you around guys!



_welcome!_ - glad you decided to join the DIScussion


----------



## Funball

hello everyone! and the moderators also! I can't wait to discuss and post with all of you!  

from,

funball


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Funball said:


> hello everyone! and the moderators also! I can't wait to discuss and post with all of you!
> 
> from,
> 
> funball



_welcome!_ and  - glad to have you aboard!


----------



## mikemorgan23

Hello guys, glad to meet you. I am newbie to this forum. I hope will have fun here. I'm happy to join this forum.


----------



## JoePa4Ever

mikemorgan23 said:


> Hello guys, glad to meet you. I am newbie to this forum. I hope will have fun here. I'm happy to join this forum.



_welcome!_


----------



## Funball

HI!

i got a question. i was reading through the FAQ's saw that there is this thing called a reputation system.. and soo if i wanted to give a good reputation to someone how do i do that?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Funball said:


> HI!
> 
> i got a question. i was reading through the FAQ's saw that there is this thing called a reputation system.. and soo if i wanted to give a good reputation to someone how do i do that?




As far as I know that feature is not enabled here. An appreciative Thank you is probably all they need 

ETA:  That is a general FAQ for all of the features of Vbulletin so not all of those have been enabled by our administrators


----------



## lbjack

I am new to this board, although I have been lurking. My dd2 and I are visiting the world in Sept. 2010. Thank you for all the information.


----------



## Quin

Well, since I spent most of the day lurking instead of working, I figured I'd better register and start posting.  Hi, all!  You're a great group of folks to waste time with!


----------



## shaz105

welcome To The Board


----------



## smom1976

I just found your discussion board.  I am totally excited for our upcoming trip to Disney.  We will be going in August..   yay.. 

I hope to find some good stuff on here.  I noticed a lot of stuff in everyone signature is there a general place to find?


----------



## joshuacrisueline

how do you get to edit signiture ? well my mum is on disboards so i found out that I could join it as well [my mums name is lisa999] I like disboards but i perfur club penguin


----------



## TangleWeb

Greetings to all who love the Disney experience 

Does the subject of working for Disney ever come up on these forums?

~Dave


----------



## elpontiff

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanks you for all of the great insight to Disney World. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## sayjackbrown

wow what a great place to be.


----------



## bobcampbell50

Looking for answers to questions about joining DVC.  We have a chance to buy Saratoga Springs with 150 that must be used by December.  What likely-hood will we have at getting a reservation this summer if we buy now?


----------



## tony_r

Hi everyone, Bonnie Scotland calling. Long time lurker plucking up the courage to join.  I've already gained some valuable info so thanks to everyone already.


----------



## lovetoscrap

bobcampbell50 said:


> Looking for answers to questions about joining DVC.  We have a chance to buy Saratoga Springs with 150 that must be used by December.  What likely-hood will we have at getting a reservation this summer if we buy now?



You will need to take a look at our DVC forums and ask this question there:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## jspringe

I am a lifelong disney lover and I am new to this board.  Our next trip will be at Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## whatcateydid

Hi! Long time lurker, finally decided to join! I'm in the UK and am heading to WDW in 59 days (not that I'm counting  ) for my fifth visit and my boyfriend's first. I'm so excited! Really looking forward to getting involved in this community!


----------



## the7thAve

My first post! I am a member of several other Disney message boards, but am always on the lookout for some lively DIScussion (heh heh heh). Anyways, looking forward to joining in the fun 'round here.


----------



## JoePa4Ever

jspringe said:


> I am a lifelong disney lover and I am new to this board.  Our next trip will be at Thanksgiving this year.





whatcateydid said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, finally decided to join! I'm in the UK and am heading to WDW in 59 days (not that I'm counting  ) for my fifth visit and my boyfriend's first. I'm so excited! Really looking forward to getting involved in this community!





the7thAve said:


> My first post! I am a member of several other Disney message boards, but am always on the lookout for some lively DIScussion (heh heh heh). Anyways, looking forward to joining in the fun 'round here.



_welcome!_ to all three of you - glad to have you on the DIS


----------



## TPG

Long time lurker! 

Came on here to look to buy a DCL Dooney and Bourke purse for the lady. Any Advice?


----------



## lovetoscrap

TPG said:


> Long time lurker!
> 
> Came on here to look to buy a DCL Dooney and Bourke purse for the lady. Any Advice?



I would recommend doing a search to find threads on this-- it has been discussed on several of our boards.  But please keep in mind that our guidelines prohibit the selling or purchasing of anything on the DIS.


----------



## TPG

Ah thank you so much! And yes I know, just looking to do some research! Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Muggle-born

Hey all! Long-time lurker, ex-roommate to another DISboarder, and a WDW lover!


----------



## Muggle-born

TPG said:


> Long time lurker!
> 
> Came on here to look to buy a DCL Dooney and Bourke purse for the lady. Any Advice?



I think you can call the Disney Merchandise line (sorry, idk the number) and order it from there. 

Or, you can go online, but I can't post links yet as a new member. It's the Disney store online>Shop by Category>Adult Clothes & Accessories>Accessories.

hth


----------



## es45

TPG said:


> Long time lurker!
> 
> Came on here to look to buy a DCL Dooney and Bourke purse for the lady. Any Advice?



Here's the link: http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/dooney-bourke/c/313202/

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## onnawufei

I've only been posting here for a couple of weeks (lurking for longer, but I hadn't signed up yet) and a question just occurred to me.  I'm a member of a few forums, and I know they tend to fall into two categories.  One prefers you look for old posts that have the content you want, and you add to those.  The other prefers you start a whole new post and not "necro" the old one.  I'm just assuming this forum is cool with bumping old posts given it's size but I just wanted to make sure.

Of course I thought of this after bumping an old post but uh... better late than never?


----------



## lovetoscrap

onnawufei said:


> I've only been posting here for a couple of weeks (lurking for longer, but I hadn't signed up yet) and a question just occurred to me.  I'm a member of a few forums, and I know they tend to fall into two categories.  One prefers you look for old posts that have the content you want, and you add to those.  The other prefers you start a whole new post and not "necro" the old one.  I'm just assuming this forum is cool with bumping old posts given it's size but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Of course I thought of this after bumping an old post but uh... better late than never?



We don't really have a preference one way or the other, but generally it is best to do a search first and see if you get the answer that way.  If you find a recent post in Search and you want to add to it then feel free.  But if the post is old-- 6 months or more-- then it is best to start a new thread on the appropriate board.  Bumping anything a year or more old is not a good idea here, and probably won't get you as many useful responses as starting a new thread.  

So much is covered here that you can often find the answer you need with a search.  But you do need to look at the date of what you find because so much changes that the information in an older thread could be out of date now.


----------



## onnawufei

Thank you!  The forum I'm on that doesn't encouraging necro-ing has a cut off of three days so I'm a little cautious sometimes.


----------



## 3slover

im looking to take my family on a trip to Disney Japan. been to disneyland and took a disney cruise a couple months back


----------



## lovetoscrap

onnawufei said:


> Thank you!  The forum I'm on that doesn't encouraging necro-ing has a cut off of three days so I'm a little cautious sometimes.



We are pretty easy going here!  As long as you follow the Guidelines and keep it Family Friendly you will be fine.  As with all message boards you may get some snark from some people but overall we are an extremely friendly and helpful bunch.  



3slover said:


> im looking to take my family on a trip to Disney Japan. been to disneyland and took a disney cruise a couple months back



Welcome!  We have a forum for Tokyo Disney in our Global Neighbors Section.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=178


----------



## 3slover

lovetoscrap said:


> We are pretty easy going here!  As long as you follow the Guidelines and keep it Family Friendly you will be fine.  As with all message boards you may get some snark from some people but overall we are an extremely friendly and helpful bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  We have a forum for Tokyo Disney in our Global Neighbors Section.



Thanks


----------



## mandyjo

hello, hello!!!!  i've been lurking around for a couple months now and finally decided i should join the fun!!!  my family and i LOVE LOVE LOVE disney!!!   we are getting excited about our trip in september!!!!  hope to come around here often!!!   oh did i mention i LOVE disney!!!


----------



## sherriepaul

Hi All!
I've been reading, and reading posts, and I joined.  I'm starting to figure out a vacation to WDW for September 2011.  Can you tell I'm excited and want it to be this year!

It looks like we will be staying at the CBR getting 2 rooms. one for my dad, and one room for hubbie,me, and 6 yr old twin DD/DS.

Can't wait to get more information, and I have read up on Pins, just hope I get one before the vacation!

Sher


----------



## karri868

Hi everyone, I'm new to the DIS and this is my first post! I've been to Disney World many times and am now planning a trip to Disneyland! I've never been before and I'm super excited!


----------



## fafalee

First time posting and on this site. I am at Disneyworld now for 2 weeks and looking forward to being a part of this board!


----------



## PrincessM05

Hi! I am new to the boards


----------



## JoePa4Ever

mandyjo said:


> hello, hello!!!!  i've been lurking around for a couple months now and finally decided i should join the fun!!!  my family and i LOVE LOVE LOVE disney!!!   we are getting excited about our trip in september!!!!  hope to come around here often!!!   oh did i mention i LOVE disney!!!



_welcome!_ fellow September DISer here   We'll be at Pop Century 9/2-9/12 and we can't wait!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

sherriepaul said:


> Hi All!
> I've been reading, and reading posts, and I joined.  I'm starting to figure out a vacation to WDW for September 2011.  Can you tell I'm excited and want it to be this year!
> 
> It looks like we will be staying at the CBR getting 2 rooms. one for my dad, and one room for hubbie,me, and 6 yr old twin DD/DS.
> 
> Can't wait to get more information, and I have read up on Pins, just hope I get one before the vacation!
> 
> Sher





karri868 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the DIS and this is my first post! I've been to Disney World many times and am now planning a trip to Disneyland! I've never been before and I'm super excited!





PrincessM05 said:


> Hi! I am new to the boards



_welcome!_ to all three of you


----------



## JoePa4Ever

fafalee said:


> First time posting and on this site. I am at Disneyworld now for 2 weeks and looking forward to being a part of this board!



_welcome!_ - hope you are having a magical trip!


----------



## cheryterese

Hello Moderators, 
Please advise, or move to the appropriate place!  I had a trip report going (see my signature) and then my husband unexpectedly got a tumor in his neck that required countless doctor visits, MRI's, etc and eventually surgery with a long recovery.  Due to this, I had no time to continue my TR.  Things are finally back to normal here and I went to add some more to it the other day only to find it closed.  Is it possible that you could open it back up for me and move it back to the unfinished TR's?  Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## lovetoscrap

cheryterese said:


> Hello Moderators,
> Please advise, or move to the appropriate place!  I had a trip report going (see my signature) and then my husband unexpectedly got a tumor in his neck that required countless doctor visits, MRI's, etc and eventually surgery with a long recovery.  Due to this, I had no time to continue my TR.  Things are finally back to normal here and I went to add some more to it the other day only to find it closed.  Is it possible that you could open it back up for me and move it back to the unfinished TR's?  Thanks!
> Cheryl



Send a PM to a Trip Boards Moderator, OhMari or cmp1111 and explain and ask them to move it so you can finish.  

Sorry to hear about your husband, I hope that he is doing better?


----------



## cheryterese

lovetoscrap said:


> Send a PM to a Trip Boards Moderator, OhMari or cmp1111 and explain and ask them to move it so you can finish.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband, I hope that he is doing better?



Thank you!  And my husband is doing better.  He just started back to work this week.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## mandyjo

JoePa4Ever said:


> _welcome!_ fellow September DISer here   We'll be at Pop Century 9/2-9/12 and we can't wait!



we'll be getting there the day that you leave!!!  i'm super super excited!! i'll be celebrating my 30th birthday, and 2 of my 3 children's first trip!!  i wish it was tomorrow instead of 81 days from now!!!  hope you have a MAGICAL time!!!!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

mandyjo said:


> we'll be getting there the day that you leave!!!  i'm super super excited!! i'll be celebrating my 30th birthday, and 2 of my 3 children's first trip!!  i wish it was tomorrow instead of 81 days from now!!!  hope you have a MAGICAL time!!!!



thanks for the good wishes   Sounds like you're going to have a great trip with lots to celebrate - hope you have a magical trip as well


----------



## MCB

I have been following the boards for sometiime.  Figure i should register.  Great information. Will help a lot with my planned trip in October!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

MCB said:


> I have been following the boards for sometiime.  Figure i should register.  Great information. Will help a lot with my planned trip in October!



_welcome!_ -  lots of helpful info here - have fun planning for your October trip


----------



## LazyDanes

I've been lurking awhile and want to say thank you for all the information here. There are answers to questions I'd have never thought to ask.


----------



## j-ariel

I'm going this month, I can't wait, I had to come on and read some posts to get myself all hyped up!!! I hope everyone going has a wonderful time. I'm going to Harry Potter world too, but my heart will always be with Disney


----------



## loobzuk

just discovered this forum and joined - this is right up my street.  We're in the midst of planning our 4th trip for August 2011 (403 days to go!).  Flights, car and villa is booked, the fun bit now is what we're going to do for the 3 weeks that we're there.  I love the planning stage almost as much as the actual holiday.  Our last trip (May 09) had to be planned for in secret as we didn't tell our children they were going until we arrived at Gatwick Airport - best thrill ever for us to see their faces when they realised they were headed back out to Florida.  This time though they both know about the trip and for the first time are old enough to be fully involved in the planning stage.  

Looking forward to reading lots of hints and tips.


----------



## jschulz1720

Just joined today. We are going again in Sept. Kids are finally able to go on all the rides. Can't wait!!


----------



## Rosshk

I'm new. Hello.


----------



## WDWAddict Staci

Long time lurker.  Big fan of the photo threads.  Finally decided to join so I can contribute some of my own.  

Going back to WDW again in September for 2 weeks, can't wait.  This is the first 4th of July I haven't been there in years. I'm missing it so, but the budget couldn't afford full holiday prices this year.


----------



## lovedogs

Hi I'm new here. I am a mentally handicapped 30 year old. Love animals, reading,  writeing stories. Not too good at math. But I'm pretty good in other areas.


----------



## SPENCER AA

Hello Everyone,  Im just a 60 year old grandfather that enjoys taking his children and grandchildren to Disney World in Orlando.  We live in louisiana and have always tried to plan a trip at lease every other year to disney world with the kids and grandkids.  I have friends and family members that say to my wife and I all the time,  at yall age why don't you just the two of you get on a plane and go to france, italy or anywhere just the two of you.  I just really don't have an answer for that, other than we thank god for being financially able to take all of our family down to Disney world, and for me just to see my children and grandchildren happy is the most wonderfull and enjoyable times of  my life. We have a trip planned to Disney World  the day after thankgiving 2010 for a week, hope to see some of you there.  the Aucoins


----------



## lovedogs

That's great!  Have a great time.


----------



## Boardwalk Al

New to the forums.  A lot of great info here - still trying to find my way.  We have a cruise planned for September


----------



## dabronxx

Yes around Feb. always stay at the Boardwalk.For the Daytona 500 our family in 2005 we went around November.To go and see all Christmas displays like ginger bread items.May be the cake boss could do one.Thanks.


----------



## Jen0504




----------



## Seamus9

Just joined, love the site, glad to be here and checking my avatar...lol


----------



## tinkerbell310

Me too!!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

LazyDanes said:


> I've been lurking awhile and want to say thank you for all the information here. There are answers to questions I'd have never thought to ask.





j-ariel said:


> I'm going this month, I can't wait, I had to come on and read some posts to get myself all hyped up!!! I hope everyone going has a wonderful time. I'm going to Harry Potter world too, but my heart will always be with Disney





loobzuk said:


> just discovered this forum and joined - this is right up my street.  We're in the midst of planning our 4th trip for August 2011 (403 days to go!).  Flights, car and villa is booked, the fun bit now is what we're going to do for the 3 weeks that we're there.  I love the planning stage almost as much as the actual holiday.  Our last trip (May 09) had to be planned for in secret as we didn't tell our children they were going until we arrived at Gatwick Airport - best thrill ever for us to see their faces when they realised they were headed back out to Florida.  This time though they both know about the trip and for the first time are old enough to be fully involved in the planning stage.
> 
> Looking forward to reading lots of hints and tips.





jschulz1720 said:


> Just joined today. We are going again in Sept. Kids are finally able to go on all the rides. Can't wait!!





Rosshk said:


> I'm new. Hello.





WDWAddict Staci said:


> Long time lurker.  Big fan of the photo threads.  Finally decided to join so I can contribute some of my own.
> 
> Going back to WDW again in September for 2 weeks, can't wait.  This is the first 4th of July I haven't been there in years. I'm missing it so, but the budget couldn't afford full holiday prices this year.





lovedogs said:


> Hi I'm new here. I am a mentally handicapped 30 year old. Love animals, reading,  writeing stories. Not too good at math. But I'm pretty good in other areas.





SPENCER AA said:


> Hello Everyone,  Im just a 60 year old grandfather that enjoys taking his children and grandchildren to Disney World in Orlando.  We live in louisiana and have always tried to plan a trip at lease every other year to disney world with the kids and grandkids.  I have friends and family members that say to my wife and I all the time,  at yall age why don't you just the two of you get on a plane and go to france, italy or anywhere just the two of you.  I just really don't have an answer for that, other than we thank god for being financially able to take all of our family down to Disney world, and for me just to see my children and grandchildren happy is the most wonderfull and enjoyable times of  my life. We have a trip planned to Disney World  the day after thankgiving 2010 for a week, hope to see some of you there.  the Aucoins





Boardwalk Al said:


> New to the forums.  A lot of great info here - still trying to find my way.  We have a cruise planned for September





dabronxx said:


> Yes around Feb. always stay at the Boardwalk.For the Daytona 500 our family in 2005 we went around November.To go and see all Christmas displays like ginger bread items.May be the cake boss could do one.Thanks.





Seamus9 said:


> Just joined, love the site, glad to be here and checking my avatar...lol





tinkerbell310 said:


> Me too!!



_welcome!_ to all of you - glad to have you aboard!


----------



## hankinsm

Just joined.


----------



## CalvinAndHobbesGenie

How do I get images to appear in my signature instead of just the URLs?


----------



## lovetoscrap

CalvinAndHobbesGenie said:


> How do I get images to appear in my signature instead of just the URLs?



Take a look at the FAQ and Video Tutorial threads you will find under this one.  They will explain it.


----------



## CalvinAndHobbesGenie

I'm trying to get images off of Deviantart. How do you get the IMG codes for those?


----------



## lovetoscrap

CalvinAndHobbesGenie said:


> I'm trying to get images off of Deviantart. How do you get the IMG codes for those?



I don't know anything about that site.  We have a Tech Support Forum at the bottom of the main forum list where you can ask.  Or see if there is an FAQ or forum on the site you are trying to use.  Make sure it is a hosting site like Photobucket.


----------



## photojess

Thanks!


----------



## ClassyChic

Hi everyone I am new here as well!


----------



## ItsDisney

*Hey there...have to say I am having a great time chatting with people on the boards. Thanks to all that have chatted so far. *


----------



## spammieiam

Just joined the forum! I can't wait for my first Disney World trip!!!


----------



## BealsRwe

Well, last night, I fiinally joined...I have been a cast member for 14 years, our family takes Disney Cruises and trips to Disneyland for our family vacations...we are a Disney family.  Glad to join up with others


----------



## JoePa4Ever

ClassyChic said:


> Hi everyone I am new here as well!



_welcome!_


----------



## I'm mikey

Hi all, been lurking here for awhile, finally decided to join. Everbody is so friendly and helpful. Thanks


----------



## JoePa4Ever

spammieiam said:


> Just joined the forum! I can't wait for my first Disney World trip!!!



_welcome!_ - hope you have a great 1st trip to WDW!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

I'm mikey said:


> Hi all, been lurking here for awhile, finally decided to join. Everbody is so friendly and helpful. Thanks



_welcome!_ - glad you decided to come out of lurkdom


----------



## JoePa4Ever

BealsRwe said:


> Well, last night, I fiinally joined...I have been a cast member for 14 years, our family takes Disney Cruises and trips to Disneyland for our family vacations...we are a Disney family.  Glad to join up with others



_welcome!_


----------



## tntnb

Thanks for the Welcome.  We are going on our first trip to Disney in Aug 2010.  Just found this board and hope to find great tips to help us.  Thanks!


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Funny- I posted on a few threads before posting on the welcome thread. I guess I like to do things sort of backwards. 

I've lurked for a while. I'm on a few other forums, but figured it was time to join the big one- as there's sooooo much more going on on here. 

I've been to WDW a number of times and DL once, but our girls will be going to WDW for the first time in December. Trying to make it an epic magical trip!


----------



## Cindy-rella

I have a question!  How do you get a quote to highlight and then write something un-highlighted beneath?  I have done it right a few times, but can't remember what I did!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Cindy-rella said:


> I have a question!  How do you get a quote to highlight and then write something un-highlighted beneath?  I have done it right a few times, but can't remember what I did!



Click on Quote on the bottom right.  If you want to quote more than one post then click on the + on the bottom right for all the posts you want to quote.


----------



## Cindy-rella

Thanks so much!


----------



## lasyreme

Hi!
  This is my first post and I hope I am doing this right.  I have been to Disney numerous times and have just learned about this forum.   I am excited about using this resource. We are going to the Food and Wine festival again this year and can hardly wait.


----------



## Lindamcconnell72

I am still geting lost from board to board, but i am enjoying myself immensely. My next planned trip is in October for the Food and Wine Fest.
Hope I have at least hit the right thread!!


----------



## Lindamcconnell72

When are you planning to be at at Food and Wine Fest?


----------



## JoePa4Ever

lasyreme said:


> Hi!
> This is my first post and I hope I am doing this right.  I have been to Disney numerous times and have just learned about this forum.   I am excited about using this resource. We are going to the Food and Wine festival again this year and can hardly wait.





Lindamcconnell72 said:


> I am still geting lost from board to board, but i am enjoying myself immensely. My next planned trip is in October for the Food and Wine Fest.
> Hope I have at least hit the right thread!!



_welcome!_ to you both - hope you both have magical trips & a great time at the Food & Wine Festival


----------



## sophie832

Hi everyone!  The DH and I are finally going on our belated honeymoon/2nd anniversary trip to WDW this December!  We're staying at AKL, and we're sooooooo excited!  I'm practically freaking out, and it's still over 4 months away!  Anyway, it's his first time to WDW, and my second (my 1st was a horrid trip when I was 10 years old, in July right before a hurricane passed through, with a pretty bad motel room in Kissimmee).  We're both D-land APs, and he's a former CM.

I've been a long-time reader and poster on other Disney sites, but somehow never made it here.  How is that possible?!  This seems to be the best source of WDW discussions I've found so far.  Can't wait to participate in some.


----------



## I<3DL

Just want to say that I'm excited to be here. Hi everyone. 

BTW- can someone tell me how to find my siggie link? I have gone to the designated area and cannot see one. Is this an option that is not offered to newbies?

TYIA


----------



## I<3DL

hmmm. looks like maybe I need to make 10 posts before I can post images... could be the same with siggies?


----------



## I<3DL

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! looks like it all got sorted out!  HIPPIE! as my son would say


----------



## lovetoscrap

I<3DL said:


> hmmm. looks like maybe I need to make 10 posts before I can post images... could be the same with siggies?




No, you can make a signature as soon as you have completed your registration which it appears that you have now done.  There is no minimum post count for signatures and avatars.


----------



## Snickers0782

I'd just like to say Hello! I'm new here and planning a trip to Walt Disney World in December with my partner! It's gonna be a great trip! We've only had a year to plan but it's still gonna be a blast!


----------



## bilgaraden

Hi Snickers! Also new here!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Snickers0782 said:


> I'd just like to say Hello! I'm new here and planning a trip to Walt Disney World in December with my partner! It's gonna be a great trip! We've only had a year to plan but it's still gonna be a blast!





bilgaraden said:


> Hi Snickers! Also new here!



_welcome!_ to the both of you


----------



## Disney_Princess_B

Hi Everyone!!!

I am new to DisBoards and love it already! However, my love for Disney is not new! Have visited WDW in 2008, 2009 and 2010 with my Hubby, as well as a trip back in 1997 with my parents. Can't wait to plan our next trip!!!

I look forward to all the great and useful info that I will gain from all of you!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Disney_Princess_B said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I am new to DisBoards and love it already! However, my love for Disney is not new! Have visited WDW in 2008, 2009 and 2010 with my Hubby, as well as a trip back in 1997 with my parents. Can't wait to plan our next trip!!!
> 
> I look forward to all the great and useful info that I will gain from all of you!



*welcome!*


----------



## Funball

To all the newbies..
 

WELCOME TO DISBOARDS!!


----------



## Tony aka: Tigger

Coming to Disney in 43 more sleeps 10 - 18 September staying at Bay Lake Towers. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        


Can you tell I am just a little excited LOL


----------



## CowboyPrincess

Hi everyone, I am new here too and wanted to say hi to this great group of people.


----------



## xo_hola_gatita

Hello guys and gals, long time lurker here, made my first Disneyland trip in about five years with the boy a few months back, with a few tips and tricks from ya'll! Figured I'd join and say aloha! =)


----------



## bushra82

such a gud forum


----------



## tigeradpi

I am so happy I found this!!


----------



## comedyclaire

Just wanted to say a big "HELLO" to everyone as well. I've just come back from WDW and am on a complete Disney high! Nice to see such an enthusiastic community!


----------



## JoePa4Ever

Tony aka: Tigger said:


> Coming to Disney in 43 more sleeps 10 - 18 September staying at Bay Lake Towers. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am just a little excited LOL





CowboyPrincess said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here too and wanted to say hi to this great group of people.





xo_hola_gatita said:


> Hello guys and gals, long time lurker here, made my first Disneyland trip in about five years with the boy a few months back, with a few tips and tricks from ya'll! Figured I'd join and say aloha! =)





bushra82 said:


> such a gud forum





tigeradpi said:


> I am so happy I found this!!





comedyclaire said:


> Just wanted to say a big "HELLO" to everyone as well. I've just come back from WDW and am on a complete Disney high! Nice to see such an enthusiastic community!



*welcome!* everyone to the DISboards


----------



## hayles27

Hi...just came across this site by doing a google search! my names hayley, i've travelled to florida for the past 23 years and still got the bug. I go away again in 3 weeks time...i guess I can provide any advice! lol


----------



## MinnieTexan

hayles27 said:


> Hi...just came across this site by doing a google search! my names hayley, i've travelled to florida for the past 23 years and still got the bug. I go away again in 3 weeks time...i guess I can provide any advice! lol



Hi Hayley!  Welcome to the DIS boards!   It's easy to become addicted...especially when you start reading everyone's trip reports!


----------



## ~Erin~

Hey, y'all!  Decided to register after lurking here for a while.  Read so many tips from this place planning my first WDW vacation last year. Thanks!   Going back in Sept., and I can't wait!


----------



## MinnieTexan

~Erin~ said:


> Hey, y'all!  Decided to register after lurking here for a while.  Read so many tips from this place planning my first WDW vacation last year. Thanks!   Going back in Sept., and I can't wait!



I'm a long-time lurker as well!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## twinklebella

Hello All...

Just booked our first trip to Disney...so excited but still to long wait lol! I'm so pleased i found this forum, there is a lot of information to work through but i'm hoping it will help answer the millions of questions i have!!

Bye for now...

Becky xx


----------



## JoePa4Ever

twinklebella said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Just booked our first trip to Disney...so excited but still to long wait lol! I'm so pleased i found this forum, there is a lot of information to work through but i'm hoping it will help answer the millions of questions i have!!
> 
> Bye for now...
> 
> Becky xx



*welcome!* - Congrats on booking your 1st trip to Disney


----------



## MinnieTexan

twinklebella said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Just booked our first trip to Disney...so excited but still to long wait lol! I'm so pleased i found this forum, there is a lot of information to work through but i'm hoping it will help answer the millions of questions i have!!
> 
> Bye for now...
> 
> Becky xx



Welcome aboard, twinklebella!  

Have fun researching, and on your trip! 

Here's some pixie dust for you!


----------



## CindershellaTMSM

Hi there!! I'm new to the DIS Boards, and just wanted to say hello!!  My family and I are HUGE Disney fans, we basically love everything Disney!!  I hope to make some new Disney friends here!!


----------



## Purpleblanket

Trying to figure out how to do the countdown clock and see if I did it right.
If my countdown clock doesn't show up maybe someone can help me out!

Thanks!

Debbie


----------



## Purpleblanket

Oh, looks like it worked.

So I'm good to go!!!

Debbie


----------



## rnmom83

Hi Everyone,
I'm fairly new to disboards, I've navigated the site a bit but have never posted. Last year my husband and I took our first trip to Disney... Alone since our Honeymoon 23 years ago. We attended the wine & food festival & had the greatest time. We didn't miss not having the kids with us one bit. We had all been to Disney plenty of times. This year we are returning to Disney for the wine & food festival but before hand my husband is taking me on a Disney Cruise, (My Birthday gift & our first cruise). I'm hoping to find lots of info to help us get familiar with cruising before we go. Thanks Everyone & I look forward to being a regular on Disboards.


----------



## rnmom83

Purpleblanket said:


> Trying to figure out how to do the countdown clock and see if I did it right.
> If my countdown clock doesn't show up maybe someone can help me out!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Debbie



I've been looking for a countdown clock. How or where can I get one?


----------



## Vegitabeta

Another newbie here, I'm on a couple of other Disney sites, but I find the information here very helpful, so thought I would join to say thank you and stick in my 2 cents 

Will be in WDW from Sep 27th til Oct 9th, been to WDW 4 times before, this will be my first MNSSHP, cannot wait!


----------



## ThePumpkinQueen

Stopping in for an official introduction! My name is Melissa, my husband Jason posts on here some (under screen name nd9979) and I am pretty much a lurker! We have a 5 year old daughter and a 1 year old son.
I made my screen name ThePumpkinQueen b/c I love The Nightmare Before Christmas... and my birthday is on HALLOWEEN! 
Anyway, we just set our next trip to WDW for December, the week before Christmas... which I'm sure will *not* be a nightmare!  Can't wait for that trip!


----------



## DisneyPsycho

New to the boards...so much great info!!!! Very excited to be here!!


----------



## MinnieTexan

DisneyPsycho said:


> New to the boards...so much great info!!!! Very excited to be here!!



Welcome!    It's a great site!


----------



## witchesbrew

Hi! I'm new to the boards, but not to WDW  I'm excited to use this site to help with my planning and to learn new things about WDW and DL


----------



## NK DISNEY FAN

On disboards how do you make your own threads?


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Yayyyyy! im soooooooooooo excited that there is an incrasing number of DISers! Disney is extremely grateful!


----------



## MinnieTexan

Hi everybody, and welcome!


----------



## ridisneyfan9

hi all! new to the boards and am psyched to be here...greetings from Rhode Island!


----------



## kathymu501

Glad I found the Dis Boards


----------



## Siddhartha

Thank you!


----------



## Lynn_A

This looks like an amazing site.  So much information on so many Disney topics, I don't know where to start!


----------



## Carolann4

So happy to join. We are Disney FANATICS in our house. Back from Baltic Cruise number 2 last month and met some great DISboarders.  Looking forward to sharing experiences and planning our next Disney adventure!


----------



## fly4free2

Thanks for the welcome.  I am new but DD is vetrern.  I have to catch up.


----------



## fly4free2

fly4free2 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I am new but DD is vetrern.  I have to catch up.


  Can't wait until next trip


----------



## fly4free2

I am having such a good time reading the threads.  The information is priceless.  Thanks to all.


----------



## CheltonJ

Hi all. Am new to the boards. I live in the UK and have had three trips to WDW, numerous trips to Disneyland Paris but have just booked my first trip to Disneyland. It's still quite a while away but am excited already!


----------



## PawLUTO

Hello.  I'm new to the boards as well.  Still trying to figure everything out as I've not been on a forum in years.  Lots of stuff to read so I better get to it.


----------



## MinnieTexan

Carolann4 said:


> So happy to join. We are Disney FANATICS in our house. Back from Baltic Cruise number 2 last month and met some great DISboarders.  Looking forward to sharing experiences and planning our next Disney adventure!



How fun!  I hope to meet some DISboarders during my trip this fall!


----------



## We-R-A-Partyof 5

Just joined. Planning our second trip now for October 2010. First trip was 2002 when our oldest was 6.  Now we have twins that are 6 and none of them know we're going.


----------



## pnyltwk

Where can I found out the number of required post to change from earning my ears to mousketeer and so forth?


----------



## lovetoscrap

pnyltwk said:


> Where can I found out the number of required post to change from earning my ears to mousketeer and so forth?



If you do a search on this board you should find it.  There are several threads on it.


----------



## pnyltwk

Already tried that.  Would make sense that you could logically find that kind of information.


----------



## lovetoscrap

You just need to search on a key word, in this case "mousekateer"  

http://www.disboards.com/search.php?searchid=12318608


----------



## pnyltwk

That was way more difficult than it should have been to find.


----------



## pjunior

trying to plan a trip in december, how are the crowds in the parks and when is the best time to go?


----------



## WalkonPooh

Hey everyone! My name is Doug and I'm a DIS fanatic. My fiancee showed me this place while back and I've been lurking here for awhile and finally decided to drop by!

pjunior - My fiancee and I are going in early December. She went with her family back in 08 around the same time and thought the crowds were manageable. I know the closer you get to Christmas time, the more crowded the Parks get.


----------



## judi978

My husband and I are planning our trip for Nov 14, 2010.   I've trying to find any hints on visiting the parks in a orderly manner.   I have a slight disability and with it I tend to get confused.   Last time we went we were all over the place.   I couldn't seem to get my head wrapped around an easy flow.   Any suggestions?


----------



## lovetoscrap

judi978 said:


> My husband and I are planning our trip for Nov 14, 2010.   I've trying to find any hints on visiting the parks in a orderly manner.   I have a slight disability and with it I tend to get confused.   Last time we went we were all over the place.   I couldn't seem to get my head wrapped around an easy flow.   Any suggestions?



I would suggest that you check out Tour Guide Mike -- there is a link, with a discount, at the top of the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies Board, and/or www.touringplans.com .  Both of them do have a minimal cost (less than $20 I think) but would help you customize a plan to tour the parks that you can print and take with you.


----------



## MinnieTexan

pjunior said:


> trying to plan a trip in december, how are the crowds in the parks and when is the best time to go?




TouringPlans.com has an excellent crowd calendar...statistically proven.  It's the "Unofficial Guide" website.  Historically, Christmas week is one of the worst weeks of the entire year to go, so far as heavy crowds.  The parks are sometimes closed to additional folks coming in  unless staying on property.  2nd week in Dec is generally not bad.  We love going beginning of Nov.


----------



## myboys3

I've been lurking for awhile and thought it was time to get on board officially. Love the DISboards... so much info, so little time. I'm a planner at heart so this is right up my alley


----------



## 2Tiggies

pnyltwk said:


> Where can I found out the number of required post to change from earning my ears to mousketeer and so forth?



Under 75 posts: Earning my Ears

75 - 499 posts: Mouseketeer

500+ posts: DIS Veteran 

HTH


----------



## MinnieTexan

2Tiggies said:


> Under 75 posts: Earning my Ears
> 
> 75 - 499 posts: Mouseketeer
> 
> 500+ posts: DIS Veteran
> 
> HTH




I've been wondering about that...Thank you very much for the info.  Looks like I have a ways to go to reach DIS Veteran status!!


----------



## myhouseofmouse

? here , how did get the ability to post pictures on here...under my rules it says I can not post attachments.   Is there some way of turning that on or something? thanks for the help...


----------



## Minnie J

2Tiggies said:


> Under 75 posts: Earning my Ears
> 
> 75 - 499 posts: Mouseketeer
> 
> 500+ posts: DIS Veteran
> 
> HTH



Thanks for this!! Maybe by time I come back from Disney ill be reaching DIS veteran but thats just wishful thinking


----------



## lovetoscrap

myhouseofmouse said:


> ? here , how did get the ability to post pictures on here...under my rules it says I can not post attachments.   Is there some way of turning that on or something? thanks for the help...



Photos aren't posted as attachments.  Please read the FAQ and the Video Tutorial Threads here to learn how to post photos.


----------



## Kiara124

new to the boards. earning my ears


----------



## myhouseofmouse

thanks "lovetoscrap"...you know i should have just found you and asked you myself...this is not the first time you answered something for me...thanks again.


----------



## myhouseofmouse

Lets see...well thats a start at least...finally got one up.


----------



## N8 and Ariel's Mommy

Hi everyone, today is my first day here, but I am a long time member over at mouseplanet.com too. I guess I just cant get enough of the Magic 
Glad to be a member of another group of awesome hardcore Disney lovers such as myself.

Cheers!


----------



## mousekiteer98

Thanks for the great welcome!


----------



## Mockingjay12

Hi everyone! This is my first post and after browsing the boards for a while now, I can see this is one great community! I'm rekindling my love for all things Disney and what better way to do so than by paying a visit to Disneyland and California Adventure this weekend with my girlfriend! I'm looking forward to good times and meeting new people on here!


----------



## xJenna

First post here! My name is Jenna and I'm a HUGE Disney fan. My boyfriend showed me this site and told me I should join, so I did! We're taking our first trip to WDW in January, just booked everything yesterday! We're wickedddd excited.


----------



## The B Team

I am making my first post.  Been reading the boards for some time, but finally decided to register and become active.


----------



## kristinapetrico

"I am making my first post. Been reading the boards for some time, but finally decided to register and become active. "

Same with me here, only reading the boards for some time, but got decided to register now to contribute posting too.


----------



## CelticPrncss

Hello, been away for awhile, life and work got in the way of my keeping up on the boards.  But I am going to become a more frequent poster.  Already started in the 2011 Cruise Thread, 2nd trip on the Magic, but first trip to the Western Caribbean.


----------



## EllenFrasier

Hello.  If I want to check and see if posting something is okay before I post it, where would I ask?  I sent an email to the "Contact Us" on the bottom of the page, but I'm not sure that is the correct way of doing this.  
Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

EllenFrasier said:


> Hello.  If I want to check and see if posting something is okay before I post it, where would I ask?  I sent an email to the "Contact Us" on the bottom of the page, but I'm not sure that is the correct way of doing this.
> Thanks!



Send an email to admin@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## zxcv100

im new here i like this site

over


----------



## MrsAB2

Hello All.

AWESOME site!  Glad I have come across it as we may be traveling to Disney next year.  Looking forward to all the helpful information.  

BTW, where can I find the meaning to the various acronyms?

Thanks.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl

Hi Everyone
I am new to posting on the boards, but have been lurking and reading all the fun for some time now.  Got a link sent to me from a friend and have been hooked since. 

I am from outside of Boston, born and raised!  I have two baby girls that I adore, and am a full time everything!  I work full time for one of the largest companies in the world as an executive admin.  My boss is fantastic and so understanding of my family life. I'm a wife to an amazing husband  who is my best friend and my world. A mom to two special children, who are 2 and 4, and they are a lot of fun.. and LOVE Disney.  Just like their mommy.   

I love Disney World... have been twice, both times as an adult. And cannot wait to bring my girls there for a big trip (they haven't been yet, been reading the boards to get the courage to travel with them so little).  I grew up on Disney, and Snow White is my favorite character (maybe because we look alike.)  My first married ornament with my husband is actually of Snow White with her prince holding each other. It's is still my favorite ornament.  

My favorite Disney moment was when I was there at the age of 22/23, and I was with my husband shopping at one of the stores on the boardwalk and this little girl was following me all over the store..hiding behind clothes..staring at me and running away.  So, I started to play back..and she stopped in her tracks and asked me if I was Jasmin from the parade.  That little girl not only made my day,  but I played on that I was and she was so excited and gave me a hug crying.   

I look forward to reading all of your experiences and ideas.  It has helped me understand a lot of what Disney has to offer.  

Take Care!


----------



## OnceUponADream07

MrsAB2 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> AWESOME site!  Glad I have come across it as we may be traveling to Disney next year.  Looking forward to all the helpful information.
> 
> BTW, where can I find the meaning to the various acronyms?
> 
> Thanks.



I had an old thread called "Abbreviations" but I have no idea how to link that to you.  Perhaps you can find it in the "search" box??!!  Good luck, it is a little tricky until you get the hang of it.


----------



## kleif

Hi.My first post here. Planning a trip to Disney over Easter of 2011. Been surfing daily and getting excited every time I read something new. I discovered this Forum and already has been very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## jmendez24

also new.
I love Disney and love reading all the info.

I'm planning a trip within the next 6 months. This will be our family's 5th trip out there.


----------



## cagenot

Hello, awesome site. I´ve been reading most forums for over 6 months now. Just visited orlando on vacation trip for 10 days and it was great !! Big thanks to everyone that gives such great tips and tricks to increase our enjoyment of the parks.


----------



## donzel28

thanks for the post..


----------



## Granfan

Hi,
just joined. I need to know where to find out how to do everything. I figured out how to post but that's all I can do. Need a ticker, figure by name, subscribing procedure , etc. Where do I find directions?  Thanks


----------



## liltinkerbell25

Granfan said:


> Hi,
> just joined. I need to know where to find out how to do everything. I figured out how to post but that's all I can do. Need a ticker, figure by name, subscribing procedure , etc. Where do I find directions?  Thanks



click on someone's ticker that you like and it will lead you to a website with directions on how to make your own


----------



## Nature Mom

Just wanted to say hi and how much I am enjoying the site.  We leave for our first ever WDW trip in 9 days, and I can't wait! I have found so much great advice on this board, and so I lurk no longer!


----------



## dancin

Howdy!  My name is Dan, and I have been lurking here for a few months now.  I am a recent addition to the Disney fan club- my wife grew up going to Disney World, and her parents are DVC members.  However, until recently I had only been to Disney once when I was a little kid, and did not remember much of anything.

So, when my wife's parents (she was my fiancee at the time) invited me to come down to Disney World with them in January of 2009, I was a little bit skeptical, thinking that Disney World was only for kids.  Boy was I wrong!  Not only did we go with her family in January of 2009, but we also went there for our honeymoon in November of 2009, and are returning for our anniversary this year (November 2010).  Furthermore, we both currently dream of the day when we can finally afford to sign up for DVC.  In fact, my wife sometimes makes fun of me, saying I am turning into her father with the whole Disney obsession thing... but you know she loves it.  

Anyway, it has nice to meet you all, and you will see me posting soon with our pre-trip report for our trip this November!

 ~Dan


----------



## egads

Hi everyone! Finally joined up after following the Dis on twitter and then lurking about seeing all the great info.  Only a little over 10 days until our next WDW trip - MNSSHP here we come


----------



## MikkiMouse

Hello!
Just joined, looking good!


----------



## biglew

Hi! I'm a no0b here!


----------



## bonnieappetit

Hello Mouseketeers, I am new here. What a great site! Now I have to make my posts look pretty.......


----------



## miprender

everyone... just a warning it gets very addictive being on this thread


----------



## Jean P

Hi, this is my 1st posting.  Have been to DW several times over the past 25 years.  Haven't been back since '04.  Am planning my next visit 1/2/11 and wanted to know if the holiday decorations will still be up at the park as my family is bringing a friend who has not been to DW.


----------



## wcwh2opolo

Hello!  New around town.....  hoping to be able to stave off the Disney addiction in between trips by lurking about.


----------



## Funball

welcome all the newbies!!!!!



disboards! is a very nice disney community and we all are happy to have you join us!!


----------



## H-Rad

Hi. I went to Disney world last year for the first time for our honeymoon. We're now going back for our anniversary. 25 days and counting. Last year I didn't know what to expect and wasn't very excited. This year I can't wait. The waiting is the worst part.


----------



## Cliffy79

hi all! new to the boards, and an avid disney fan. Budding new family with a desire to live in Orlando, lol. Stumbled upon this site when talking with the wife about going to disney for our anniversary and when the lil one is about a year older (18 months now).
NJ and Poconos native, but in the easteern panhandle of West by God Virginia now, hoping to meet and greet with you all!


----------



## happyjambo1874

Hi all were from bonnie scotland


----------



## Miss. Bianca

Hi Everyone. I'm new here. I'm so happy to be amongst Disney lovers. I hope to get to know you all.


----------



## FRIEND2MICKEY

Hello all . . my first post, although I've been lurking on the site for years!!!  What a big help you all were in planning my first Disney trip.  Can't wait to go again!


----------



## MikkiMouse

Hello and Welcome new members... I'm new here too


----------



## PinkPrincess1908

Hi Everyone!!!! I'm new too.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the board.  Thanks to everyone that makes this board so great   It's great to know that I'm not the only adult still in love with all things Disney.  I've found a new family here


----------



## efuihfjqfw

Hi all! this is my 1st post and I hope I am doing this right. I just found this


----------



## LisaTC

First post, but often lurked for information.  Finally joined.  Wanting to take my daughter within the next year or so.  She will be 7.  I've never been either.  It should be interesting...I'm sure I'll be searching for answers to my War & Peace book of questions!


----------



## Alohadisney1982

Hi


----------



## GirlFriday

I have been lurking on the boards for quite some time now, reading posts with amazing tips and tricks which have helped me make the most of my own Disney trips and helped build a frenzy of excitment when I am stuck at home acting like a grown-up and being responsible and not able to be at one of the parks.  Thank you so much to all of the users here on the DIS board  your advice, tips, and tricks have really helped me when planning and given me wonderful ideas of shows and other little things to do around the park that I would have missed had you not posted about your own experiences.  

Anywho, I'm really happy to have found the board and hope that I can one day add something to someone's future trip!


----------



## formytinkerbelle

I just want to see if I can successfully post something and see if my countdown is there.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## lovetoscrap

formytinkerbelle said:


> I just want to see if I can successfully post something and see if my countdown is there.  Thanks for all the help.



Please take a look at our Video Tutorial and FAQ threads stickied here for instructions on posting a countdown ticker.  Then you can go to our TEST Board to see if you can get it to work.  The link is also stickied here.


----------



## formytinkerbelle

Okay, thanks.  Sorry, there is so much to read I didn't see that thread.  I will check it out.


----------



## lovetoscrap

formytinkerbelle said:


> Okay, thanks.  Sorry, there is so much to read I didn't see that thread.  I will check it out.



Let me know if you still need help.


----------



## formytinkerbelle

I went to the test board but it says closed.  I did watch the tutorial though and found it very helpful.  That one says closed too.


----------



## showgirl67

Hi All ~ my first post here, but I've been lurking for a while...looking forward to my next trip to Disney this November...6 weeks to go!!!!!  

~S


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

welcome... or should I say "Hiya Pals!"


----------



## lastminmama

Hi!  A friend of mine directed me to this board   We JUST found out that we could go to WDW this month!  I am clueless + a planner, so it's not a good combination. I'm so glad I'm here!


----------



## ChessRCat

Hi everyone. Just found this board about three weeks ago and it is a tremendous help in planning for my first cruise coming up in December !


----------



## HappycamperGRF

Hi everyone, just joined the boards!


----------



## luvswdw

I'm new here kinda, I have been a lurker for years !! I have learned so much here from all of you and want to say Thank You !! Another trip is in the works for Jan.2011 for just myself and husband for our 25th. that he has no idea about yet  Hope he's as happy about it as I am!! It will be the first trip we have ever taken without kids or family,just the two of us  My kids are 20 and 24 now and have been to disney and love it but they think its great that we are planning a trip.  I will miss them  But at the same time I feel like a kid again  How do I get a ticker on here? A count down thing...
Thanks!! Sorry I went a little crazy with the smilies but I just had to try a few out!!


----------



## Bibbler66

Hi, I too have been mainly a reader of the boards with the odd post... but still very new to all this.  I hope to gather some advice and friends along the way... planning a cheapy on I-4 next year with a possibility of Pop Century.. but looking to have a moderate and/or DVC the following year with my two little ones...

Pete


----------



## jchrapcyn

Hello- Our first trip to WDW was in 2000 on our honeymoon- now we are going back for our 10 yr anniversary with our 5 yr old DD.  We planned this trip very last minute as DH is between jobs.  We're only staying 3 nights and only visiting MK for one day- we're staying at POP.  After this we start saving for the next trip!

Jan
Ohio


----------



## JoanneMouse

Hi I am new to this discussion board!!   I am a HUGE Disney fan, have been many times and a past CP cast member!  
I worked in AK @ Island Mercantile


----------



## JJKMM

My wife and I are so happy to have found this useful forum.  We absolutely love everything Disney.  Thanks to everyone who makes this possible.


----------



## soinlove808

I have been reading on the boards for awhile now, but never posted anything. I dont know why  But here i am We are starting to plan our next trip maybe Feb2011.  We are going to be staying offsite, and renting a car, there will be 6 or 7 of us. Me(31) DH (30) DD (4.5) DS (1.5) My Mom(50+) my Sister (15) and My Gram (88).


----------



## KingRichard

Pleased to be here. 

Found and been reading for a few weeks. Great info and site.

Just booked our first cruise and going to DW for forth time also.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Welcome to all those who have recently joined us!


----------



## fireman1996

thanks


----------



## MyK9Bites

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Emilyswish

Hi everyone!  I just joined the board and I'm so glad I found it last night.  My family is going to WDW for our daughter Emily's MAW trip at the end of December.  We are so excited!  Our oldest ds is almost 7 and our triplets are 3.  We have never been to WDW with kids so (only separately as teens) there is so much to read!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Emilyswish said:


> Hi everyone!  I just joined the board and I'm so glad I found it last night.  My family is going to WDW for our daughter Emily's MAW trip at the end of December.  We are so excited!  Our oldest ds is almost 7 and our triplets are 3.  We have never been to WDW with kids so (only separately as teens) there is so much to read!!!



 Make sure to check out our disABILITIES forum--there is at least one thread there dedicated to MAW discussion, and many FAQ's and other posts that can help with your planning.


----------



## Emilyswish

Thanks for the Welcome lovestoscrap (I also love to scrap by the way!).

I did some reading on the disabilities thread last night, so much good info there!!!


----------



## stitch1980

Hello all! I just wanted to say hello... obviously Im new here lol. I never heard of this site till someone I just met tonight directed me here, she said that I could find out where I could find custom disney jewlery here. I need a right proper engagement ring for my girlfriend, I proposed 5 years ago on the steps of Cinderellas castle with a cheap ring I bought at Aladins bazzar. If anyone can help point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful!


----------



## cbarbs24

Hi, new to the boards but excited to see all the information that is here. And also all the great people that are here. Planning a big vacation with my family including my 4 yr old granddaughter. Any advice helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jonthomas

I excited to join the DIS boards and giving the thanks to everyone those involved in the Discussion of DIS boards . DIS boards discussion involving the discussion of Resorts, Restaurants, Hotels, Disneyland, Theme parks, and many travel Guides. This is a very interesting boards for discussion anyone can join it....


----------



## tristaree

Total newbie here and I am glad to have found this place as we begin to plan a disney trip. 

I'm from Texas, so howdy folks! Off to search for more fun stuff around this enormous place!


----------



## DisneysPixie464

Hey everyone.  I have been reading this blogs/forums and have really enjoyed reading all the stories and the information that all of you provide so I decided to join myself. Looking forward to meeting new people, learning all you have to offer me and having fun. I love Disney and it is so great to talk to others who do too.   Thanks bunches!!!!


----------



## Harleyis#1

Hello all, love all the info on the boards!


----------



## MEgoofy

want information about DVC, home resort vs non home
is it possible to get a reservation at your non home resort?
ie; if I bought Vero Beach, would I be able to get a week at Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## lovetoscrap

MEgoofy said:


> want information about DVC, home resort vs non home
> is it possible to get a reservation at your non home resort?
> ie; if I bought Vero Beach, would I be able to get a week at Wilderness Lodge?



You need to ask this on our DVC boards.  You can start a new thread from the main page of each board.  There is a "New Thread" button at the top left


----------



## bspange

Hello!! I have been lurking for the better part of 5 months and I finally decided to register. I am currently planning a WDW trip for the first week in March. It will be my third time, but my DH's  and DD's first. She's obsessed with all things Disney and has been asking to go for months. I can't wait to see how she likes it!


----------



## ReneeandLori1226

Glad to be on the board.

Testing signature.


----------



## MomPoohBear

Thank you for being there for us newbies!


----------



## Mrs. G

I'm sure I am in the wrong place, but maybe someone can steer me in the right direction.  I am completely new, just signed up a few days ago when I did my first post on a Universal thread.  However, I've gotten over 100 views, but no replies.  What have I done wrong??

Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mrs. G said:


> I'm sure I am in the wrong place, but maybe someone can steer me in the right direction.  I am completely new, just signed up a few days ago when I did my first post on a Universal thread.  However, I've gotten over 100 views, but no replies.  What have I done wrong??
> 
> Thanks.



You haven't done anything wrong.  Sometimes there is just not anyone that has an answer to what you are asking about.  Sometimes there are several very similar threads going on at the same time so posters tend to answer on only one of them.   I have been here for years and have yet to figure out why one simple question/post will end up with 60 pages of responses, and another one will never get answered.  

I will check with our moderators over there and see if they can try to help you out.


----------



## Mrs. G

Thanks so much for your reply.  At least now I know that I'm not invisible!!


----------



## Metro West

Mrs. G said:


> I'm sure I am in the wrong place, but maybe someone can steer me in the right direction.  I am completely new, just signed up a few days ago when I did my first post on a Universal thread.  However, I've gotten over 100 views, but no replies.  What have I done wrong??
> 
> Thanks.


 Hi and sorry no one responded to you. Sometimes threads get lost in the activity but I have answered your questions and now maybe others will chime in.


----------



## UCSD5

Hi all! Just finally joining after reading on the forum for a long time... I guess I'm forum-shy 

Anyway, I was born in SoCal, so the original Disneyland is definitely my home, and I've been many times... can't wait to go back! Looking forward to connecting a bit more with everyone here now!


----------



## lisaski

hello all i am new to this board!

I was wondering information about Jobs. My husband and i want to move out that way. I have always wanted to work in WDW (but i don't want to flip burgers...no offense).

Any help.
I have a 4-year degree and have been working in Higher Education.

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

lisaski said:


> hello all i am new to this board!
> 
> I was wondering information about Jobs. My husband and i want to move out that way. I have always wanted to work in WDW (but i don't want to flip burgers...no offense).
> 
> Any help.
> I have a 4-year degree and have been working in Higher Education.
> 
> Thanks



If you are really serious about this then I suggest you do a lot of research.  On our Community Board right now there is a thread on the low wages that are paid and I think there will be more about it in the Orlando news in the coming weeks.  WDW is magical for it's guests, but not so much for their employees.


----------



## Metro West

lovetoscrap said:


> If you are really serious about this then I suggest you do a lot of research.  On our Community Board right now there is a thread on the low wages that are paid and I think there will be more about it in the Orlando news in the coming weeks.  WDW is magical for it's guests, but not so much for their employees.


 Very true...working for Disney leaves a lot to be desired. Anyone looking to move to the Orlando area should find a good job and get an AP to Disney instead of trying to work there. You will enjoy it more as a tourist/local than as an employee.


----------



## ListenAndUWillHearMe

A big thank you to one and all for contributing to all of these threads. It has been so helpful to read the tips, tricks and personal stories that so many have shared. So much so that I booked our first cruise (Dream in 2012) and just joined here too. Thanks again!


----------



## Ferb

Hi!


----------



## parkedgourmet

I really appreciate being able to read and learn from others.


----------



## SafeD

Hello everyone! My name is SafeD. I am new here to the forums and I am going to keep my real identity a secret. What I can tell you is that I am a Disney Cast Member and I am here to help everyone have not only a wonderful memorable Disney vacation with many fun filled memories but I am also here to help you with safety. When it comes to safety, it tends to stick to the back of our minds and we don't consciously pay attention to it much. But being a Disney cast member, safety is my number one concern and I am here to help point out as many as I can find that I see in my work location and everywhere else as possible. With these tips and ideas, you can have a much safer vacation! Happy vacationing and remember... "SafeD begins with me!" You will be able to find my posts on safety in the Resorts, Theme Parks and Dining forums!


----------



## stevedmatt

I just signed up here after lurking for a couple months. I have my first Disney trip (in 18 years) scheduled with my 2 young children. My daughter will be 3 and my son 20 months when we visit Disney in May. I love to learn everything about a place before I go and I realize that I will never learn everything about Disney, but I will be trying.


----------



## kelli9971

Hi Everyone,
I just joined today and am hoping to get alot of tips from you all.  I've been to Disneyland many times, however this is only my second trip with my boys 11 and 6!  We are going in February.


----------



## sugar mama

hello thanks so much for this board!!!!!
marie


----------



## DreamSweetsLove

Hi!
A while ago someone had recommended this community so I'm giving it a try!
I live by TDR and bike over pretty often usually around 4 times a week but more often when the weather is good. My favorite things are the seasonal events, shows, and restaurant dining. Of course riding attractions with friends is always fun too! I also have an English TDR and cafe photo blog! Enjoying cafes in Tokyo is one of my hobies too.


----------



## BelleBete

I have been lurking this site for months, and finally decided to be brave and join in!  I have never been to a Disney resort, but (thanks mostly to the info on the Dis) I've booked a trip to WDW for Sept. 2011.  This site is so helpful, especially for newbies like me!


----------



## DONALDLOVINDADDY

Hello everyone!  Just learning the ropes.  Merry Christmas!

My gorgeous Wife and I just gave our 2 sons a disney cruise this morning.

She made a scavenger hunt with cruise line wrapping paper and crazy clues.

When they figured it out they went nuts!!

Now we have something to get us over the post holiday doldrums.

thelionqueen is the best wife any DONALDLOVINDADDY could EVER hope for!

I love you honey!!!!!


----------



## Akumalangela

Just told my children that they will be going to Orlando for our first time...
March 14th-18th (Spring Break) They are 22, 15, and 13...

My middle child, the token boy (Mason) has special needs, so I want to meet all their needs, and make family memories as well!! HELP!! We are staying at a Marriot, and now it's making the most memories for our family!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Akumalangela said:


> Just told my children that they will be going to Orlando for our first time...
> March 14th-18th (Spring Break) They are 22, 15, and 13...
> 
> My middle child, the token boy (Mason) has special needs, so I want to meet all their needs, and make family memories as well!! HELP!! We are staying at a Marriot, and now it's making the most memories for our family!



Welcome!  Be sure to take a look at our disABILITIES board for any specific help and questions you may have for your young man.


----------



## hugscot

I have been registered here for awhile and think this the go to place for any disney information you need and have found this site very helpfull on a number of occassions.  I currently own at the Beach Club and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## jenny&jordanuk

Hello everyone, just joined today after being tipped off about the site by my travel agent! We've been to WDW before however next year will be the first time with our daughter, she will be 3. Lots of info and tips here to help us


----------



## Tea4Alice

Hello all, i'm new to this board and i hope to get better prepared for having a great disney vacation experience. I'm a new DVC member and i have a question about renting out points to others. If I want to rent my dvc points, how does this work?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tea4Alice said:


> Hello all, i'm new to this board and i hope to get better prepared for having a great disney vacation experience. I'm a new DVC member and i have a question about renting out points to others. If I want to rent my dvc points, how does this work?
> 
> Thanks so much!



  You need to take a look at our DVC boards and specifically all the information at the top of the Rent/Trade board concerning renting points.


----------



## LaughingSphinx

Hello all, I'm LaughingSphinx, and I'm kind of a nerd. Been a Disney fan for years (and kinda wish we could get some more old-school animated films!)  Planning a trip for DH & me, first time together. Can't wait to get into all the information available here! Who needs guidebooks when I've got DIS?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Welcome!  Have a great time here and happy planning!  It is a great DIS family and there is lots of fun to be had on the DIS!  Are you planning a resort stay or a cruise?


----------



## breathogg

Hello all new members form disboards. Welcome to our family.


----------



## LaughingSphinx

Planning a resort stay; DH and I are more park people than cruise people, but the last time we were in the parks was either so long ago that not much is remembered (DH) or on such structured scheduling that much was missed out on. (me) So I'll have to be careful not to overplan this adventure!


----------



## SunnyGeek

Hi all! Just joined. Planning a Disney Cruise. Very excited about it!


----------



## debc1212

Hello all!  Found this site while planning our first Disney cruise vacation. So glad I found y'all. I have already gotten a bunch of info and really great tips. 

We set sail in April (me, DH, DS-8, DS-1) and can hardly wait! 

Thanks to everyone for all of the advice I've already gotten.


----------



## ConniegB

to Disboards, and congratulations on your upcoming Disney Cruise, hope you and your family have a Magical time!   This is an awesome place to get alot of great information!


----------



## Branan5

I am planning my DD's 1st WDW trip for Sept 2011. She will be 18 months. DH and I are so excited! We have been many times before but can't wait to share the experience with her. I am so glad to use this forum as a resource. Thank you DISers!


----------



## breathogg

Hi all welcome to our site. and i wish you a great journey. have a wonderful day


----------



## Rakeshala

hi, I just joined the forum and i have so many questions but i can't seem to make any post. I am so excited about my family's upcoming trip on the Dream in June of 2011. This will be my first cruise and I enjoy reading others questions and responses they have been very helpful. So please if anyone can help me, that would be great!Kesha


----------



## lovetoscrap

Rakeshala said:


> hi, I just joined the forum and i have so many questions but i can't seem to make any post. I am so excited about my family's upcoming trip on the Dream in June of 2011. This will be my first cruise and I enjoy reading others questions and responses they have been very helpful. So please if anyone can help me, that would be great!Kesha



You haven't completed your Registration.  Please take a look at the link in my signature concerning this.  Until you confirm your registration you won't be able to post anywhere but on the Welcome Board.


----------



## w0rM

Hello all! I'm a long time lurker on the forums. I just thought I'd try to start posting a bit more since I finally made a return trip to WDW last month and don't feel so much like a newbie any more. 

I just booked another trip for this September at the Wilderness Lodge. It'll be my first stay there. I can't wait!


----------



## liebeyena

Hello ,everynoe .I am new member.


----------



## sparrow731

Hello.   This is my first post and I have no idea what I am doing.   Help.


----------



## sparrow731

I am brand new to the boards too.  However, I am not brand new to DCL.  We will be going on our 8th cruise in August.  Disney Cruise is my absolute favorite thing to talk about so any questions you would like to send my way I would be happy to answer if I can.


----------



## dancergirl101

hello everyone, this is my first post! im new here ! planning a trip soon!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Hello to all the recent members who joined the Boards.  This is a great place to exchange ideas and information.  It is the one place where your Disney passion will be understood and shared.

Here's a little pixie dust for your happy vacation planning.


----------



## sjh0729

Hello everyone! I am trying to plan my family's first Disney Trip. We want to go during New Years and suprise our kids for Christmas. They are 6 and 9. Any suggestions would be great in helping our planning.


----------



## 4sellers

hello all!


----------



## Cruiselady

Hi, I am new to Dis and going on my first cruise in May 2011.  Let the trip planning begain


----------



## aloha20

Hi Disney fans!

I am from Florida and I am a Disney World passholder. I am actually planning a trip to California this summer to Disneyland. I would like to stay at one of the California Disney hotels, which one would you recommend?


----------



## lovetoscrap

aloha20 said:


> Hi Disney fans!
> 
> I am from Florida and I am a Disney World passholder. I am actually planning a trip to California this summer to Disneyland. I would like to stay at one of the California Disney hotels, which one would you recommend?



Welcome!  Please take a look at our DisneyLand forum and ask your question there.  This thread is really only for introducing yourself and you probably won't get many answers here.  We are glad you are here to get information.


----------



## eeyorefan41

Hello everyone! Im planning my family's 4th trip to the World in November and am looking forward to lots of great tips and advice.


----------



## Holt G

Hello everyone,  Looking to plan a trip to disney within the next two years.  Looking forward to the great planning!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Holt G said:


> Hello everyone,  Looking to plan a trip to disney within the next two years.  Looking forward to the great planning!



  If you have specific questions about things to do, resorts, restaurants and other things to do please ask them on the appropriate Trip Planning Forums.  We have many great resources and to get the best answers your questions need to be on the boards where they belong.


----------



## ConniegB

Holt G-   to the Disboards family, you'll be able to get alot of great info. as far as your upcoming and future Disney Trips!  Best of luck and I look forward to reading your posts.  Have a Magical Day!


----------



## amberdansmom

dancergirl101 said:


> hello everyone, this is my first post! im new here ! planning a trip soon!



WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## amberdansmom

Holt G said:


> Hello everyone,  Looking to plan a trip to disney within the next two years.  Looking forward to the great planning!




WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## amberdansmom

N8 and Ariel's Mommy said:


> Hi everyone, today is my first day here, but I am a long time member over at mouseplanet.com too. I guess I just cant get enough of the Magic
> Glad to be a member of another group of awesome hardcore Disney lovers such as myself.
> 
> Cheers!




WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## amberdansmom

alecponting said:


> Hello all..hope you all are fine..i am new to this forum..lets make this forums interesting by doing some good posts..




WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## amberdansmom

stevedmatt said:


> I just signed up here after lurking for a couple months. I have my first Disney trip (in 18 years) scheduled with my 2 young children. My daughter will be 3 and my son 20 months when we visit Disney in May. I love to learn everything about a place before I go and I realize that I will never learn everything about Disney, but I will be trying.




WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## amberdansmom

kelli9971 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just joined today and am hoping to get alot of tips from you all.  I've been to Disneyland many times, however this is only my second trip with my boys 11 and 6!  We are going in February.




WELCOME!!!  You are going to love these boards!


----------



## misslula19

i really need help! as excited as i am to have found disboards, i find it so confusing...can anyone explain making 10 posts in order to private message people???? I don't get it...


----------



## misslula19

so do i send random posts for nothing to achieve "10" ???


----------



## lovetoscrap

misslula19 said:


> so do i send random posts for nothing to achieve "10" ???



Please don't. We prefer that you post for a specific reason and may delete posts that don't contribute in any way.  We have plenty of threads that you are can join in.  Welcome another newcomer here, tell us about yourself in your own thread, or answer a question on the Theme Parks Board, or post a budget tip on that board.


----------



## Seifer

Hi, I'm Marc-Andre from Quebec. I read since 2 months but I've just registered to share my feelings about my WDW trip ! 

I will be at Pop Century between january 24 and 31 !

I can't wait to be there !


----------



## candy wife

Hey there everyone! Just wanted to break the ice in here. I am a wife and mama to 2 gorgeous and awesome kiddos. We are all HUGE Disney fans since birth... I have conditioned my kids to love Disney from day one just as my parents did for me  We are only a couple hours from WDW so we head there as much as we can.
I wanted to join in on some Disney talk and also we are planning a cruise later this year so I need LOADS of input on that. Never been on DCL before and kind of clueless there. Hope to learn lots here.


----------



## ladyinblue

I am new to the dis boards.  I don't know how to post info.  Can you please help?


----------



## ladyinblue

Ok I feel silly!!   I answered my own question thanks anyway.

On another note I would like to begin looking into becoming a DVC memeber.  However I want to rent points to begin ths process.  

I was told to come to the dis boards to find renters, but I am having a bit of trouble finding what I am looking for.  Any advice?


----------



## lovetoscrap

ladyinblue said:


> Ok I feel silly!!   I answered my own question thanks anyway.
> 
> On another note I would like to begin looking into becoming a DVC memeber.  However I want to rent points to begin ths process.
> 
> I was told to come to the dis boards to find renters, but I am having a bit of trouble finding what I am looking for.  Any advice?



You need to complete your registration first.  Please see the thread at the top of this forum (probably right above or below this one) "Not fully registered. . ." for instructions.  You won't be able to see our DVC Rent boards until you complete this process.


----------



## John from Reston

Hello, congratulations on your first post.  I understand you need to make ten of them to reply via email to a 'post-er'.  This is my third, and I hope to get to ten in a few minutes so that I can reply to a post, hoping to get some information.  So I'm looking for people who I hope will not be offended if I post to them.  Have a good day.


----------



## John from Reston

lovetoscrap said:


> Please don't. We prefer that you post for a specific reason and may delete posts that don't contribute in any way.  We have plenty of threads that you are can join in.  Welcome another newcomer here, tell us about yourself in your own thread, or answer a question on the Theme Parks Board, or post a budget tip on that board.


I noted your reply to one of my fellow newbies and see that you are a moderator.  Please be aware of the following frustration that I am dealing with right now.  I am planning to vacation with a large group in July, and someone on one of these boards insinuated that our potential rental agent is a bad person to deal with.  I posted a note asking for information, and the lady has not answered it after one day.  So I wanted to email her (tastefully - please believe me) to request information about what caution we need to take.  And when I tried to do that, I got a popup message saying that I can't send emails until I have sent at least 10 posts.  So, although we're told that we shouldn't make trivial posts, we're penalized for not making posts.

I hope you understand my frustration - thanks,


----------



## lovetoscrap

John from Reston said:


> I noted your reply to one of my fellow newbies and see that you are a moderator. . . .
> 
> So I wanted to email her (tastefully - please believe me) to request information about what caution we need to take.  And when I tried to do that, I got a popup message saying that I can't send emails until I have sent at least 10 posts.  So, although we're told that we shouldn't make trivial posts, we're penalized for not making posts.



Our posting rules help prevent our members from being inundated with spam.  The PM system is for the benefit of our contributing members.  There are plenty of threads on our forums that you can pop into and contribute something to the conversation, without having to post nonsense just to increase your post count.     On this board alone you can offer a  to all of our newcomers from the last few days and you would have more than 10 posts.


----------



## bigdaddy511

I've been reading the DisBoards for years.  This is my first post to welcome any other newcomers!


----------



## dnishio

Long time reader, recently active with posting.  Guess that made me a lurker???


----------



## SJMomof4

Hi Everyone!  I was a member back in '07 when I discovered the boards while planning our first family trip.  My email addy has changed a few times since, so I re-registered I am excited to be back and have already found tons of useful info.  
Dh & I are surprising our kids with another trip back this May, as our younger 2 were babies the first time and don't remember being there.  We will be staying at POP


----------



## Bay Lake Newbie

Hi I'm Mike.  My family and I are new to DVC.  I'm looking to see who's out there


----------



## Bay Lake Newbie

We're a young family and my kids are just discovering Disney.  I'm a Star Wars fan.  I'm looking for any info about the re-imagination of Stat Tours.  Any ideas on where to look?


----------



## Bay Lake Newbie

oops...I meant STAR TOURS!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Bay Lake Newbie said:


> We're a young family and my kids are just discovering Disney.  I'm a Star Wars fan.  I'm looking for any info about the re-imagination of Stat Tours.  Any ideas on where to look?



Try asking about this on our Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies Board.


----------



## misscassiecass

I'm so glad I found DISboards!  its been so much help!


----------



## Michiganmickey

hi!


----------



## mathewpollard

Greetings to all..I am new to this forum and trying to figure out this..


----------



## LoserGirl

So happy to have found this forum. We are going to WDW in a few weeks and I am so excited!!


----------



## janeybabydee

Hi everyone, long time reader and finally registered

Excited to join in!


----------



## Marleen2

Hi, I have been a "lurker" for about two years, have occasionally posted on the rent/trade forum but until yesterday didn't post anywhere else.
I'm Marleen, from Belgium, Europe.  I guess I must be the only Belgian around here (if not, pls let me know!!!)  We've been DVC members since 1999.  Ever since I got divorced 6 years ago, I've been travelling to Florida almost every year by myself with my two kids (which are 17 and 14 now).
It's been since 2009 we visited, and unfortunately no plans this year either (money issues), and I'm beginning to feel "homesick" 
Marleen


----------



## WestPalmBucsFan

I've lurked on this board for a while now. I've been on other boards for the Disney Cruise for about 3 years but not really active.

I hope to be more active on here and look forward to Meets on our upcoming cruise.


----------



## csgraves

How does one customize their profile?  I'd like to upload a photo and other stuff.

What's the connection to eBay?  I have an eBay name, should I use that? 

thanks,
Connie


----------



## lovetoscrap

csgraves said:


> How does one customize their profile?  I'd like to upload a photo and other stuff.
> 
> What's the connection to eBay?  I have an eBay name, should I use that?
> 
> thanks,
> Connie



Take a look at the FAQ and Video Tutorial Threads that are at the top of this board.  The links are also in my signature.  Also take a look at our guidelines for our rules regarding ebay:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm/


----------



## Theodore Hawkwood

Hello everyone. I'm 27 years old and a transplanted Floridian. I've moved around a bit courtesy of the US military but I've had good times. My favorite Disney park is EPCOT and in terms of non-Disney parks my favorite are Universal Studios Islands of Adventure and Sea World Orlando.

I have always enjoyed the various theme parks of the Orlando area. And my other hobbies include reading, history, creative writing (both original and fanfiction), surfing, swimming, weightlifting and running.

I write quite often on fanfiction.net.


----------



## lishka

Hi, were a family of 4 travelling on Friday 25th 02:00 P&O crossing to calais, and was wondering how easy is Disneyland to find? It will obviously be dark and having never driven in France I was looking for any tips that may help us!
Were only going for the day (Sun offer) 
I have read that food is very expensive and was wondering if they actually check ALL bags? !!
Any other info would be great, Oh and I beleive the ferry back is about 23:00?
Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

lishka said:


> Hi, were a family of 4 travelling on Friday 25th 02:00 P&O crossing to calais, and was wondering how easy is Disneyland to find? It will obviously be dark and having never driven in France I was looking for any tips that may help us!
> Were only going for the day (Sun offer)
> I have read that food is very expensive and was wondering if they actually check ALL bags? !!
> Any other info would be great, Oh and I beleive the ferry back is about 23:00?
> Thanks!



You need to ask about this on our Disney Paris Board located here: http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77  Hopefully you can get some helpful information over there.


----------



## OhioDisneyDavid

This is my first post. I have a Disney Med Cruise planned for August and would like to link up with some fun DISers.


----------



## Kaie

Hello I'm Kasie (user name is spelled wrong).  The hubby and I decided yesterday that we'd like to go to Disney in December 11.  Our daughter will be 2 and our niece almost 4.  

I have to say I am so lost, and I'm looking into this board to help me figure it all out.  If anyone has tips for Disney on a budget I'd love to hear them.

Thanks,


----------



## Alibaba40

Hello all,
Travelling to DLP May this year with Family & Friends and will be looking
for lots of tips and help with the process.
Looks like a great site (been lurking the past few days)
Ali.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I've been lurking the boards for close to a year now, but finally felt compelled to register.  I'm a lifetime all-things-Disney fan and, starting a couple of years ago, began to make yearly trips to Disney World.  I look forward to becoming a regular part of the community.


----------



## mikkiwikki

JoshuaShaw said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself.  I've been lurking the boards for close to a year now, but finally felt compelled to register.  I'm a lifetime all-things-Disney fan and, starting a couple of years ago, began to make yearly trips to Disney World.  I look forward to becoming a regular part of the community.


----------



## Whidby

Hi everyone...I'm new here and I'm amazed by the amount of information available!!! 
We're planning our first visit to DL in May 11 with our 2 little ones (age 2 and 4) and I wish I'd found this forum earlier!
Will be there for 5 days. Can't wait!


----------



## butterflyheart

Hi everyone i am new here. I am planning my first trip to Disney World for May 2011!!!! I have never been there and I have never travelled into the U.S.  
I am very excited to go!!


----------



## scbags

Just wanted to say hello from SC!!!  My first trip to Disney was the first summer that it opened!!  And have been back several times with my kids...now the hubs & I are planning our first trip as empty-nesters!!!!   

I love Disney


----------



## keagyn2011

Can I just say I love this board I used it to plan last years trip and I am using it again this year!


----------



## sjsdisney

Does anyone know the dates for the Spectacle of Lights for this year?
Trying to plan a trip in early November, but we want to make sure that the light show will be on.  I know the dates for 2010, but I need a definite for 2011.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Grumpy175

After only recently finding this site, i wonder how I have managed without it


----------



## lovetoscrap

sjsdisney said:


> Does anyone know the dates for the Spectacle of Lights for this year?
> Trying to plan a trip in early November, but we want to make sure that the light show will be on.  I know the dates for 2010, but I need a definite for 2011.  Can anyone help?



You need to ask this on the Theme Parks board. Someone there can probably help you out.


----------



## Ktolmie

Just joined and this is very exciting. Love all the info so far. Welcome all.


----------



## wittyheroine

I'm so happy that I found this forum. I can't wait to start meeting fellow Disney fans like myself.


----------



## ReynsWife

I grew up going to Disneyland as a kid and now we are in the process of planning our 4th trip to Disney World in April.  I'm so excited to have found this board!  So I'm not the only Disney nut out there!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

ReynsWife said:


> I grew up going to Disneyland as a kid and now we are in the process of planning our 4th trip to Disney World in April.  I'm so excited to have found this board!  So I'm not the only Disney nut out there!!



Oh, there are alot of us!  Welcome - be sure to look at the trip planning forums - there is so much fun over there!  I have learned so many tricks!


----------



## mikkiwikki

ReynsWife said:


> I grew up going to Disneyland as a kid and now we are in the process of planning our 4th trip to Disney World in April.  I'm so excited to have found this board!  So I'm not the only Disney nut out there!!





*** WELCOME ***


----------



## mikkiwikki

Ktolmie said:


> Just joined and this is very exciting. Love all the info so far. Welcome all.



:


----------



## Mcky76

Hi! Disneyland lover from Central Valley Ca here. Love the boards so far.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Mcky76 said:


> Hi! Disneyland lover from Central Valley Ca here. Love the boards so far.


Let me be the first to answer your first post!  Welcome!  Have a good time looking around the boards - it is addicting to Disney Lovers!


----------



## peanut520

I just joined and starting to plan our first trip to WDW with 2 yo dd.  I am very excited and nervous since so much has changed since my last trip in '90 (plus I'm the mom this time and paying the bill).


----------



## MAGICFOR2

peanut520 said:


> I just joined and starting to plan our first trip to WDW with 2 yo dd.  I am very excited and nervous since so much has changed since my last trip in '90 (plus I'm the mom this time and paying the bill).



Welcome to the DIS!  Have fun checking out the boards - it will be so fun to plan and find info!  We have taken toddlers to DL twice - I will be happy to share tips, but I'm sure you'll find it on the boards too!


----------



## msjuyamc

I'm new to the DIS, but I've visited the boards many times when planning my WDW vacations. It's great to be among fellow Disney fans like myself.


----------



## cafox85

Hi y'all! I just recently joined and I'm super excited to start planning a trip to Disney World for my daughter's 3rd birthday! I am enjoying reading everyone's trip reports and tips!


----------



## nesquik

hey thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MINNIEANN MOUSE

I have been a long time fan of the Disboards.  I finally joined today so I can get the full experience...can't wait to absorb even more information.


----------



## LDW1965

Someone told me this bear is rare.Could you tell me what is worth.

                                                                  Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

LDW1965 said:


> Someone told me this bear is rare.Could you tell me what is worth.
> 
> Thanks



You should post this question on our Disney Collectors Board.   You probably won't get an answer here.


----------



## mainehockey1

lovetoscrap said:


> You should post this question on our Disney Collectors Board.   You probably won't get an answer here.


  There is a collectors board?  I'm new here.  Sorry.


----------



## 2boyzmomma

Hi!  I'm brand new to this and am a little overwhelmed.  I've been to Disney World several times, but I am now planning my first trip as a momma.  My husband and two children have never been!!!  Any tips on navigating this site would be much appreciated.  I don't even know what questions to ask.  I see there is a trip planning area, so I think I'll head there next...


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

2boyzmomma said:


> Hi! I'm brand new to this and am a little overwhelmed. I've been to Disney World several times, but I am now planning my first trip as a momma. My husband and two children have never been!!! Any tips on navigating this site would be much appreciated. I don't even know what questions to ask. I see there is a trip planning area, so I think I'll head there next...


*Do you know when you're going? There are discussions for different months and the resorts and dining.  Just type up what you're looking for and there will be a thread for it, it's totally awesome here and I visit the boards every day.  If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask, everyone here is very helpful and friendly and will answer any question that you and your family may have. Have a Magical Day and enjoy the DISboards.*


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

*Just to wanted to WELCOME ALL, who are new to DISboards.  If there are any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to ask, I'm pretty sure there are people on the boards who will be more than happy enough to answer.  I can possibly help as well, so WELCOME and may your trip be as happy and a terrific experience for you and your family.  Have a Magical Day and Good Luck *


----------



## physicalt104

2boyzmomma said:


> Hi!  I'm brand new to this and am a little overwhelmed.  I've been to Disney World several times, but I am now planning my first trip as a momma.  My husband and two children have never been!!!  Any tips on navigating this site would be much appreciated.  I don't even know what questions to ask.  I see there is a trip planning area, so I think I'll head there next...



Welcome to you!!  As THEVACATIONFAMILY `sez, there is something on the boards for each part of your planning: budget, when, how (car/plane), where, dining (including the DDP), attractions, shows, etc.  The DISboards actually makes planning *FUN* and _part_ of your vacation experience!!  

Have a wonderful, magical  trip.


----------



## Howard Roark 43

I'd like to say...where the heck did you folks come from...but as a  guy who has been traveling, every year since 83, to Disney World...I'd be admitting that I have had no clue about how to travel to D.W....but that's what I'm doing...God, I feel ignorant...

Been booking blindly for years...and then I stumble upon this great web site.

For those of you laughing...you have right.  For those of you shaking you heads and saying prayer for this travel sinner...much thanks.   

Now its time to really learn how to travel to Disney World.  We'll be heading back in November...so any suggestions would be much appreciated.

In the interim, I will have each my family members give me a good swift kick. No doubt they will happily oblige!


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

Howard Roark 43 said:


> I'd like to say...where the heck did you folks come from...but as a guy who has been traveling, every year since 83, to Disney World...I'd be admitting that I have had no clue about how to travel to D.W....but that's what I'm doing...God, I feel ignorant...
> 
> Been booking blindly for years...and then I stumble upon this great web site.
> 
> For those of you laughing...you have right. For those of you shaking you heads and saying prayer for this travel sinner...much thanks.
> 
> Now its time to really learn how to travel to Disney World. We'll be heading back in November...so any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> In the interim, I will have each my family members give me a good swift kick. No doubt they will happily oblige!


I like to Welcome you to DISboards and say congratulations on finding the boards.  There is no need to worry, we all started the same way as you did, but once you search all these posts, you can get an idea of what to do and where to go and what to see.  But you've been to Disney World before, so it's nothing new, its just you may find different things that you may have had no clue about. Also, if you type up November in the search box, you'll find other families that may be going the same week and or even staying in the same place as you.  DISboards is truly wonderful and I have learned alot from being on here each and every day, well since we've booked our trip for August.  So once again, we welcome you and congratulations.  Have a Magical Day.


----------



## slboyd

WOW what a cool place!!  We are planning our second trip to Disney World and appearently didn't know anything the first time!!   AND this time we are traveling with some other families that is complicating our planning... plus we have some food allergies to contend with...  and we just decided (yes spur of the moment is our style) to go this Spring Break (looking at April 10-16).

Whew I can tell I'll be busy reading for awhile on this site!!

Steph


----------



## happypaws

Hi there! I'm new to the DIS boards, so I thought I post here first.  I've been going to disney for years, but this is my first trip as an adult, without parents or school groups, so I've been obsessively planning things out since october. I am a medical student and am ready for a much needed break from northeast weather.  I am so excited to re-live a bit of childhood and be back in disney at POR in 2 weeks!


----------



## sicjoy

Welcome happypaws! Easier said than done, but remember to R-E-L-A-X...enjoy your trip and time off from school. This is your time now.


----------



## chiucek

Hi there! im just new here. I've been in disney hongkong last year! and it was a blast! I've enjoyed it so much! Well, this is my first post. Please be nice to me.


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

chiucek said:


> Hi there! im just new here. I've been in disney hongkong last year! and it was a blast! I've enjoyed it so much! Well, this is my first post. Please be nice to me.


*Welcome Chiucek,  we all hope you get to enjoy DISboards the way we all do.  Hope you find everything here that you will need to start planning your trips.  If you have any questions, there are people on here who will be more than happy enough to answer or you may be able to use the search option and locate anything that you may need.  Have a Magical Day and Enjoy. *


----------



## Organic Cleaner

exicted to be here!


----------



## FrankieDplus3

I've been reading the DIS websites for more than 3 years and I can't believe the volume of information that is available.  I needed info on an offsite property and made my first post three weeks ago; the DISers have been very supportive and responsive.

Glad to be part of the community.  The support and direction is very helpful!


----------



## RevKjb

Hi folks,

Newer to DISBOARD and NEW DVD member...I want to add the pic that I'm an owner to my signature, but it doesn't have a URL, I want to upload it from my computer.  How do I do that?

KJB


----------



## lovetoscrap

RevKjb said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Newer to DISBOARD and NEW DVD member...I want to add the pic that I'm an owner to my signature, but it doesn't have a URL, I want to upload it from my computer.  How do I do that?
> 
> KJB



Take a look at the FAQ and Video Tutorial threads at the top of this page for instructions on how to do this.   to the DISboards!


----------



## smitch425

Hello, everyone! I would like to introduce myself. I am a stay-at-home mother of a DS age 6 and a DD age 8. My DH I and have been married for 11 1/2 years and together for 14 years. I have been to Disney World more times than I can count as a child, also went there on my honeymoon, and since having our children, we have been once a year since 2007. Our 5th trip will be this Oct. and we can't wait! This will be the first year that we will fly instead of drive, and I am super excited about it! I have been reading this board for the last couple of weeks--right when the craziness of the "March 1 free dining PIN" frenzy began. So finally, I have taken the plunge and registered. 
I received that FD PIN, but decided to keep our Oct. dates because we went last June and it was just too hot and crowded to be as enjoyable as our fall visits. I soooo wish I could have given the PIN to someone else who didn't get it, but alas, it's against the Disney rules. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello, and I look forward to taking part in some great conversations here and making new friends. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## stamot

Hi! Im new here, this is my first post. still trying to figure out how this works.


----------



## M.A.D.aboutDisney

Hello all! I'm new to DIS but am already in love! Mom of DS7 (almost 8) and step-Grandma to DGS5, DGS3 & DGD1 (not sure if I tagged those right  HaHa).  We are headed back for our 6th trip since 2005 and staying at Pop Century 5/3-5/8.  This will be our first time at POP.  We will be celebrating DS7's birthday so we are super excited to learn some new ideas!


----------



## Reshapingruben

hello everyone


----------



## Reshapingruben

New to the site, but if you have Disney related questions I can help you. I used to work for Disney and I go alllll the time.


----------



## dngnb8

Hello All

Newby in the mix.  D23 charter member, fan of all things park related.


----------



## Princess/es19

I am new to the board and planning my first ever trip to WDW for September! It for DH and I's anniversary, which is in mid June, but mid-late Sept. sounded much better for our first time. lol.


----------



## yanna

Hello, everyone!

My name is Lianna, aka Yanna here for the boards. I've been a lurker here at the boards, and I've finally decided to sign up! I actually got my start here by looking at the Disney Planning Binder thread, which has so many great ideas and has actually inspired me to create my own Disney Planning Binder! 

A little background on me: I'm 23 and live in California. I love to visit Disneyland with my family (DM, DD, DB1 and DB2 [mom, dad, brother 1 and brother 2 ) and also along with my boyfriend, whom I shall refer to as DBF. (Disney Boyfriend, ftw! Woohoo! hehe) As of right now, we're all registered to participate in the running events at the Disneyland Half Marathon in September. DM, DD, DB1 and DB2 are all running the Half Marathon; DBF and I are doing the 5k.... But, come next January, DBF and I will be participating in the WDW Half Marathon. 

Anywho, I'm looking forward to my time here on the boards, and hopefully all the information I have here will help me in planning our first trip to WDW next year


----------



## princessaw

Hi all!! Trying to figure out how this works! So glad I found this site!


----------



## disba

Hi everyone, I'm not so new to the disboards I've been lurking for a while now. I dont know why it took me so long to post because everyone here is so friendly.


----------



## Jafar30

I'm not exactly new as I registered in 2005 but I'd just to say hello to everyone and I am excited to talk about Disney.


----------



## BrerColby

Been a lurker for a while, now a member! I'm excited to learn more about disney.


----------



## yankeesgirl63

Hi!!   I have been lurking around these forums for a while and finally joined and wanted to say "hi!".  We have been DVC members for a few years now, owning at SSR.  I love the wealth of information that I have found here on these boards. Thank you!      I just got back from a solo trip (yep, no kids, no hubby) to WDW and our next trip is a family trip to BCV in Sept.  ( I have 2 boys, ages 13months and 4 years).   I am looking forward to being a member of disboards!!    
Now, off to what I do best....

Melissa


----------



## Joysnote

Jafar30 said:


> I'm not exactly new as I registered in 2005 but I'd just to say hello to everyone and I am excited to talk about Disney.




Hi, I registerd in 2005 too, but still earning my ears. 

 I get confused if I don't post in a while and then can't find my way back.  I like to post and read a lot when I trip I have gets close.

A question, how many posts do I have to have to move up from earning my ears?  Thanks


----------



## linzmot

My name is Lindsy and I am new to the board!  I am so excited to read everyone's posts.  We love to travel, especially to Disney!  I even started blogging to keep up with everything that I learn.  My husband is an AF pilot, I am a high school science teacher and we have two small children.  Needless to say we are busy, but we still make time for Disney!  Can't wait to hear what everyone is saying.


----------



## jpup64

My first post!


----------



## piday

This is a really awesome site. Can't wait to explore more.


----------



## piday

Umm... How do you PM someone?


----------



## piday

Oops. Sorry never mind.


----------



## Joysnote

piday said:


> Umm... How do you PM someone?



 click on their name, and then it will take you to their home page thing and from there you can write them a private message.
  Hope that helps.


----------



## piday

Thanks anyway Joysnote.


----------



## TheDisneyOutsider

hellllllo!!!!!!!! This is my first post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicjoy

TheDisneyOutsider said:


> hellllllo!!!!!!!! This is my first post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey DO! Welcome. What led you to the boards? Look @ and enjoy the magic!


----------



## WEDFamily

Hello all and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## sicjoy

WEDFamily said:


> Hello all and thank you for the welcome.



Alright! Another one!  Enjoy the boards and do not hesitate to search and ask questions.


----------



## WEDFamily

Is there a place I can go to find out the initials being used on the DISBoard?
like DS, DD, DH..I guess at some of th em.. DS= Disney Son? etc?

I love the posts and they have been very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## sicjoy

Here (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743) is a link for the abbreviation thread...very helpful resource. When I am on the boards I typically open this up in another tab or window as a reference. The thread is in the same location as this thread,but down a few posts. Its a "sticky."


----------



## WEDFamily

Thanks sicjoy!  checking it out now..


----------



## sicjoy

NP. Hope it helps out.


----------



## SpoonfulsofSugar

This is my first post.  I love Disney and I'm so excited to be going to DW in August to celebrate my 30th birthday!! It is will also be my girlfriend's first visit. Looking forward to reading all the posts!


----------



## rayleechristian

Thanks sooooooo much!  Here we go!!!!!


----------



## MusicRaven

Hi, this is my first post.  My family loves all things Disney.  Love all the information found on this forum.


----------



## Brownsfan317

This is a wonderful site!  I am so glad because it is a great tool for planning our trip.  Only problem is that I am spending too many hours on it!!! LOL


----------



## jandka

hi i have been lurking on here for a few months as a guest and just signed up last wk!! glad to be here!


----------



## bella2396

Hi everyone!  My name is Cori, my family and I love Disney World.  We are going on our third family vacation there this September.  I can't wait!!


----------



## NJdadof2

Been an "addict" of the DIS for a little while and finally joined.  Love all the info and discussions.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

- this is such a great site to practice and enjoy our mutual Disney obsession.  The DIS is jam packed with useful information including but not limited to budgeting in order to afford your next Disney vacation, coupon clipping, black friday sales discussions to the most extravagant and elaborate celebrations.  There is something here for everyone.  Yes, I probably spend too much time here, but what can I say?  I  this site!

Enjoy


----------



## angelajo

Why do we have to have 50 posts to start a thread??


----------



## lovetoscrap

angelajo said:


> Why do we have to have 50 posts to start a thread??



There is no minimum post count needed to start a new thread.  The 50 post count rule is for our DVC Rent/Trade board.  If you are trying to start a thread there I suggest you read their posting rules.  Your posts must be contributory to the conversation and must be spread out over a certain period of time.  Posting smilies and other things that don't actually contribute to a thread will not count towards their 50 post minimum and would be a waste of your time.


----------



## OHJ

This is my first time on the DIS board.  Been a Disney fanatic and DVC member for years and am hoping to learn much more in this forum!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

OHJ said:


> This is my first time on the DIS board. Been a Disney fanatic and DVC member for years and am hoping to learn much more in this forum!


 

  This is a great site


----------



## KYoung2000

Love this board!  Figured it was time to start posting!

Thanks all for your great advice on anything Disney!


----------



## EmilyCooper

Hi all! My name's Stephanie. I've been lurking the boards for a while now, so I figured it was about time I joined, and I'm so glad that I did!


----------



## milkcowbluesStu

Hi everyone!


----------



## bishtmaster

Hi all

Thanks for welcoming me. It really seems an awesome forum site, just because we are very much attached to the world of disney. Enjoy my company...


----------



## jnksmom7727

Just wanted to say hi to everyone since I am new here and slowly learning my way around...


----------



## BELLA 361

Welcome I am new to the disboards too


----------



## Frontier Girl

Hello!
I've been away from Disney for nearly a year and it feels like forever! I used to be a part of the magic at WDW and I would listen to the podcasts on my way in to get in the spirit and be excited by the time I got to work. Hoping someday I can make one of the big blow-out vacations with friends and family!


----------



## DuchenneMom

Hey all i just found this thread when i was looking up stuff about disney world.  Not sure where to post first i was reading tons of stories and that on disney trips through various wish foundations.

My son gets his wish in 7 days 6 hours and 38 min. 

Wish I had found this forumn sooner. Can anyone lead me to the area i should start posting please. 

Thanks again and hello to all


----------



## goofy-4-ever

Good place to start is right here. If you have questions about the parks, restaurants, or resorts you can post them in that thread. If you do not have ADRs yet you may find it hard to get a good table service meal.

Welcome and have a ton of fun.


----------



## DuchenneMom

thanks not too sure about ADR`s I know the Children`s Wish Foundation set up a meeting/date with Daisy Duck for him (he thinks she is beautiful) on sunday morning.  But other than that we are on our own and we are staying at GKTW


----------



## BELLA 361

I just joined last week.  I am not sure what I am doing  I keep replying to people's post.  How do I know if they got it? I also forget how to get on there post from the day before.  How do I check to see if anyone has responded to my post?  If anyone can help me, that would be great.  Thank you BELLA 361


----------



## monica9

Hi All! So glad to be on this board. I have done nothing but obsess over our next trip in September 2011 since booking it over 7 months ago. I have been on wdw news sites and I see that a lot of pools close for refurbishment. I haven't seen our resort "Caribbean" and was wondering how I can find out if the pool will be closed when we are there. 

143 more days till our TRIP!!!


----------



## Euphemy

hello, I am new to the boards. I am going to Disneyworld on the 15th and am taking 2 of my neices. they are really excited as this is their 1st trip. It will be my 3rd but I haven't been there since 1995. I am hoping the crowds will not be unbearable.


----------



## Disneycruise101

HI EVERYONE Im Setting Sail On The August 28th Cruise On The Disney dream!


----------



## PeterDisfan

Hi Disney People,

Finally made it!! Its been a rough year but i'm here and me and my kids are making it back down end of July..  Woohooo!!!

Pete


----------



## wes878

hey all! Was just stumbling around and i found this forum. This is perfect timing because im talking my family to Dis this winter. Definitely looking forward to a break..  No chance of getting a restful time at disney when the kids are all out of school, not to mention the heat! lol

Till then...later


----------



## EpcotMum

I just wanted to say "hi". I just joined today and like others, am slowly finding my way around. There is a lot of information! Hopefully, I'll have all I need to get ready for our trip this winter. 

-K


----------



## poohbear_andi

Hi everyone!


----------



## HitchPryde

Hello, everyone! Brand new to the boards, but I've listened to the podcast for a while. My last trip to the world was in November 2010 and I hope to go back in January 2012. I look forward to being a part of the boards.


----------



## nsyncluvzme335

I was wandering how we look at the rental page for dvc members and how that works?


----------



## lovetoscrap

nsyncluvzme335 said:


> I was wandering how we look at the rental page for dvc members and how that works?



You first need to complete your registration by clicking on the link in the Confirmation email that has been sent to you.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

EpcotMum said:


> I just wanted to say "hi". I just joined today and like others, am slowly finding my way around. There is a lot of information! Hopefully, I'll have all I need to get ready for our trip this winter.
> 
> -K


 


Hi and welcome. This is a wonderful resource for dreaming and planning.  This site will help you get the most out of your Disney vacation, whether it is your first, or your next visit.  Happy Planning


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

poohbear_andi said:


> Hi everyone!


 

Poohbear, I was sorry to see that your upcoming visit to the World said cancelled. I am sending you some pixie dust and happy thoughts.


----------



## chou4555

Really looking forward to chatting around the various forums here. As I'm now retired I have a lot of time on my hands!


----------



## ssuriano

Glad I was turned on to DIS by a friend!


----------



## chou4555

My name is Colin, andf the CHOU4555 of my name here comes from C=Colin, H=HOUghton and 4555 being my date of birth! Yes, just turned 56, and in semi-retirement.  My boys are now 19 and 16, but they loved Disney when they were younger!

Have a great chat on here folks!


----------



## baggies

Hi Everyone!!  I'm Dan from Philly and am planning on going to the World in Nov.  As the title says I'm doing it with my family for the first time.  It'll be me, my wife, a 3yr old, and 6mo old daughters, my mom, and sister.  We plan on staying at a family suite in Port Orleans Riverside.  We also plan on hitting the Food and Wine Festival.  Can you guys give me any tips on getting discount rates for our room and tickets?  I'm hoping the free dining plan gets extended.  Also what can youse tell me about what to do and expect with a 3yr old who LOVES the Princesses!  Really any help I can get from all of you would be greatly appreciated as I've never planned a trip for a family!  Thanks and I cant wait to hear from you!


----------



## Joysnote

Welcome Dan!

I have been to WDW over 20 times, go 1-3 times a year.  I look at mouse savers for specials offers, not sure I can post links here, but if you do a google search you should be able to find it.  Also if you register at the officail Disney World site, and look at booking a package but don't they will often e-mail you back a special offer to use.

I think a suite is really expensive as well, way more than booking two seperate rooms, is there some reason you all want to be in one suite rather than 2 rooms?   The only other thing is if you go to a deluxe room like at the Contemoporary their reg rooms would have 2 queens, a twin bed and a crib for the baby. I think if you found a discount code that would be cheaper than the POR suite and you would have a much better location, on the monorail loop and great views of Magic Kingdom.   

I would also recomment making dining reservations at 1900 Park Fair at the Grand Floridian resort, which is also on monorail loop, just a couple stops from Contemporary.  It is a buffet meal with Cinderella, Prince Charming and the step sisters and step mother.  They all come to your table so your daughter can meet them, maybe even dance with the Prince and have picture taken and all of that.


----------



## kaytayprincess

Just want to say hello and I'm so happy to be a part of this message board.  I've been to Disney World a few times.  The most recent was in 2008 with my daugther for the first time.  We have just booked a Disney cruise in January 2012 on the Magic.  I am so excited I am completely overlooking our beach trip to Panama City this summer!  I can't quit planning our cruise!!!  Again, just wanted to say hello to everyone, I've enjoyed lurking for a few weeks now.


----------



## CaptainFlugle

Hi Everyone,
Fellow Disney fan here (and honorary bug) and Im thrilled to be a member of this forum.  Its wonderful to find a site that has a goldmine of information and many Disney enthusiasts.  Im looking forward to learning and contributing to these boards.  Later dudes and dudettes!!


----------



## Rumpletinker

Joysnote said:


> I think a suite is really expensive as well, way more than booking two seperate rooms, is there some reason you all want to be in one suite rather than 2 rooms? The only other thing is if you go to a deluxe room like at the Contemoporary their reg rooms would have 2 queens, a twin bed and a crib for the baby. I think if you found a discount code that would be cheaper than the POR suite and you would have a much better location, on the monorail loop and great views of Magic Kingdom.


 
Wow! One regular room at the Contemporary would have all that? What kind of discount would make it more affordable and where can we get it? That would be so cool to stay at a deluxe resort like that!


----------



## bridalwear

We accet customer made orders, we can manufacture wedding dresses,wedding gowns,bridal dresses,bridal gowns,bride gowns, bridesmaid dresses, ball gowns, prom dresses, evening dresses, flower girl dresses, cocktail dresses in standard size or your measure. you can choose styles,size and colors. This is dresses factory. welcome to place orders online.


----------



## sbnewhampshire1

Hi, Where will I find the directions on how to make the Mickey Lamp Post?
Also has anyone had trouble booking for Christmas been trying since April and they are saying its full.


----------



## Joysnote

Rumpletinker said:


> Wow! One regular room at the Contemporary would have all that? What kind of discount would make it more affordable and where can we get it? That would be so cool to stay at a deluxe resort like that!



Last year I got a 40% off code so it made the contemporary room $229 with tax.    So comparable to a moderate room without a code.  You have to look around for codes though,  the DIS usually has them, mousesavers, allears and so on.  When I look at the prices for suites they are usually more than twice a regular room.


----------



## Bryton

Just wanted to say "HI!" 

There is such an abundance of info here, I feel a little overwhelmed... In a good way.

Nice to be here.


----------



## tlkopp5

Thank you.  If I have a question where can I ask it?


----------



## Lilyinthevalley

Hello 

I have actually been on here before (many moons ago) but could not remember any of my credentials 

Been lurking for quite some time and decided to re-register.  Love this community!


----------



## Oo(DrinkMe)oO

Hi Everybody!! Love being surrounded by other Disney Lovers


----------



## MinniesDi

Hi! I'm new and not sure how this works! Hope to find my way around.


----------



## Vixey

Hi everyone! I've been reading for a while but I thought I'd finally start posting too.


----------



## MaggSkellington

Hello Everyone!!! Definitely not new to anything Disney but very new to the forum!!!


----------



## Laura678

Hi.

My name is Laura, I am 21 and from Ireland. 
I have a big Disney addiction and have got my boyfriend hooked too!
I blame my parents from bringing me to DLP in 1992! Its all their fault 

I look forward to chatting with you on the boards


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Hiya Kids....noob here.  I have been lurking for quite some time and find Disboards a very valuable site...thanks for letting me window shop as I just joined today

A little more than two weeks and we going to be at the Contemporary

Thanks


----------



## JolllyHoliday

Hi All been lurking for a while now and thought I would finally chime in! Have been to Disney since the 80's and lately at least once a year. Love coming to the boards for my disney "fix". I am having some trouble staying logged in. It seems when I click on different topics I have to re log in. Is that normal or am I doing something wrong. Thank You!


----------



## disneymommy78

Hi all! My name is Karen and I'm new to the DISboards, but certainly not new to WDW. I've made close to 45 trips since I was a  child and have taken my kids multiple times since they were little.


----------



## Jordicia

Just wanted to say hi from the UK 
Have been to Disney World many times since I was little and due back again in October with my Husband, ds, dd1 and dd2. It will be the first visit for dd2 as she was our disney honeymoon baby from 2009 :
Look forward to exploring the DIS


----------



## Miss Patecleaver

Hello all.  Just registered.  Hoping I can figure out my way around!  I'm a long time lurker, and these boards have been invaluable to me on my last few trips, as well as keeping the magic alive for me in between visits.


----------



## Lumiere Lover

Welcome to both of you!!


----------



## Dreamer7787

I tried to de-lurk today by posting a picture and found out I can't until I make at least 10 posts! So here goes post number one. 

Hi!  I've been lurking for a few months now. My sisters actually introduced me to the DIS boards and I've been hooked ever since! Disney is pretty much the only place that my family goes on vacation. We're actually going this August! I can't wait!


----------



## SevrenLuna

Hi everyone.  I have been lurking for a month and thought I would post.  I am a long time Disney Fan but have not been to the parks in awhile and plan on making my first trip to DL in 2012.  I am sure I will have a ton of questions soon as I added planning a family reunion on DCL in 2013.


----------



## Bambi&Thumper

Hello Hello! This is going to be an awesome adventure for my Mom and Me!  I can't wait and just had to make a post so I can say Hi and ask a million questions! Our travel dates are for this year from Sept 8- Sept 16th - our first time ever to WDW! My Mom is the best! And a special Hello to everyone going when we are and joining this thread now!


----------



## shdwstrm

Hi all!!!

I've already made a few posts but I thought 'd formaly introduce myself and say Hello!!!

I still have to add a picture and other fun stuff to my account, so bear with me until then.

I'm heading off on my first trip to Disney without my parents in September. Super Excited!!!


----------



## MrsSouthernBelle

Hello everyone!! I'm new here and came across this site while planning for our upcoming trip!


----------



## madamegracey73

Hi everyone! I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. I've been to WDW 19 times in 23 years and I'm going to become an Annual Passholder for the first time in August! I love Vinylmation trading and will hopefully trade with you all soon!


----------



## tamarr44

Hello!!! I just join the site yesterday!! I'm so glad I found this site!! We are planning our 1st Disney Cruise for 2014 and we'll also be renewing our wedding vows. I am super excited!!! I look forward to chatting and learning so much about our trip from this site!!


----------



## ccarmine123

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I'm very excited to be here. Have gotten lots info already.


----------



## wlodge_man

Hello everyone,

Looking forward to posting and reading all about one of my favorite places!

I guess you can figure out our favorite resort....

Dave


----------



## LUVSWDW14

Hi - what ticker to I use to have my countdown show below my name???


----------



## lovetoscrap

LUVSWDW14 said:


> Hi - what ticker to I use to have my countdown show below my name???



I don't know of any that can be used as an avatar, they can only be used in your signature as far as I know.  You might ask on the Tech Support board and see if anyone has more information.


----------



## pooki1

Hello to all!   Longtime fan, first time posting. I took the ticker tutorial and am still challenged! Going to DW in May 2012 with a large group,tons of questions. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## pooki1

Hello to all! Longtime fan, first time posting. I took the ticker tutorial and am still challenged! Going to DW in May 2012 with a large group,tons of questions. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## miprender

everyone


----------



## Mama Lilo

Hi Everyone! I am so excited to be here on the DIS boards! My dear husband a veteran on the DIS dad boards E N C O U R A G E D me to get online and join! I look forward to meeting you and helping me through as i am new to all of this!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Mama Lilo said:


> Hi Everyone! I am so excited to be here on the DIS boards! My dear husband a veteran on the DIS dad boards E N C O U R A G E D me to get online and join! I look forward to meeting you and helping me through as i am new to all of this!


----------



## mommy4allkids

Hi, 
    I'll be @ POP 9/8-9/22/11.


----------



## StarToursJedi

Hello!!  I'm new here (obviously) but I'm quite excited to get to know DISBoards!!!!  
I am very familiar with other forums, so this shouldn't be TOO hard to figure out.  I love all things Disney and Star Wars!    Can't wait to start posting!!!!


----------



## Happytogoagain

I am new here as well and we will be surprising our kids with a trip in September...can't wait!


----------



## tnp2be

Hi, I am new here as well, and am planning a surprise trip with my kids in August. Looking forward to any information available.


----------



## mlbfrog

Hi new here(well I have lurked awhile!).  I am surprising my two little ones with a surprise trip to Disney in August.  This will be my DH, DD and DS very first trip to Disney and I know that they will be so excited!


----------



## djness

Have any October dining specials been released?  I was waiting but booked at a nearby condo...


----------



## lovetoscrap

djness said:


> Have any October dining specials been released?  I was waiting but booked at a nearby condo...



You need to check out our Codes and Rates forum found under the Disney Resorts Board.  That is where the discussion on specials including Free Dining is found.


----------



## bethbischoff

Hello all!
I am new here (obviously!) and headed to WDW for a weekend trip this weekend!


----------



## Metro West

bethbischoff said:


> Hello all!
> I am new here (obviously!) and headed to WDW for a weekend trip this weekend!


 Have a great time and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 to the DIS!


----------



## Katie In Wonderland

Hi Everyone! I just joined today!

I'm Katie (Katie In Wonderland). I'm a 19 year old Musical Theater Student who has dreams of playing Ariel in The Little Mermaid the Musical and I happen to be a Mousejunkie/Total Disney Nut on top of that...and has racked up 16 (soon to be 17) trips to Walt Disney World. I'm the daughter of Sue (Zoo Keeper) and my aunt's a member on here too so I finally decided to join. So hi everyone! Glad to be here


----------



## monarchs21

Katie In Wonderland said:


> Hi Everyone! I just joined today!
> 
> I'm Katie (Katie In Wonderland). I'm a 19 year old Musical Theater Student who has dreams of playing Ariel in The Little Mermaid the Musical and I happen to be a Mousejunkie/Total Disney Nut on top of that...and has racked up 16 (soon to be 17) trips to Walt Disney World. I'm the daughter of Sue (Zoo Keeper) and my aunt's a member on here too so I finally decided to join. So hi everyone! Glad to be here



that's a lot of trips....wish I was down there that much!!

Welcome to the boards


----------



## djm24309

HI everyone new to the boards trying to figure this all out lol!


----------



## giraffe104

this is all very exciting!


----------



## transientsoul

Hi All!  Long time lurker, obsessor of Disney trips, and first time poster.  Feeling like i'm blind - can't find the button to post a new thread?  Can someone open my eyes?
Thanks!


----------



## monarchs21

transientsoul said:


> Hi All!  Long time lurker, obsessor of Disney trips, and first time poster.  Feeling like i'm blind - can't find the button to post a new thread?  Can someone open my eyes?
> Thanks!



Go to the "Welcome to the DIS" boards and it's in the upper left hand side of the page. 

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## dhorner233

Thanks for your forums. I've been enjoying the thread on "Where in the World" with little crops of pictures. I'm looking forward to sharing but, I finally figured out that I have to post 10 times before I can insert an image.  That explains why I was having so much trouble.....

Denise


----------



## caminosally

Cruising on the Disney Wonder in October 9th.  Where does one hook up with fellow Oct. 9th passengers on Dis Boards?  Any assistance is most appreciative!


----------



## lovetoscrap

caminosally said:


> Cruising on the Disney Wonder in October 9th.  Where does one hook up with fellow Oct. 9th passengers on Dis Boards?  Any assistance is most appreciative!



Go down to the Disney Cruise Line Section on the main forum list and there is a subforum there for meeting other on your cruise.  Have a great trip!


----------



## caminosally

Wow!  What a treasure you provided for me and my family for our 1st Disney Cruise!  Thank you soooooo  much!  Here's another question... How does one earn my ears on the Dis Boards?  Thanks!  You're the best!


----------



## lovetoscrap

caminosally said:


> Wow!  What a treasure you provided for me and my family for our 1st Disney Cruise!  Thank you soooooo  much!  Here's another question... How does one earn my ears on the Dis Boards?  Thanks!  You're the best!



Just keep posting and enjoying the boards.  You will get there!


----------



## RobRees

Hello to all


----------



## summer227

Hello All - 

Long time lurker and just decided to join the family.  Flying out of Philly (SWA) on July 30th for my 6th trip to Disney.  My countdown has begun!!!!


----------



## 3sunflowers

Hi all!
I'm a new member getting ready for our first trip to Disney World!  Today is my first day on DISboards and I'm already finding valuable info!  Thank you!


----------



## djkjge

Long time lurker, only my second post.  love the information here on disboards!!


----------



## WDWscrapper

Longtime Disnye fan, just never made it over to DIS before.  And now that I'm here looking forward to finding my way around!


----------



## MASKED MANIAC

I was a former poster a few years back and have returned...My family & I relocated to Orlando from NY just to spend ALL of our free time at Disney.....


----------



## Imaginearingpirate

HI  I am Brenna and am 13 and my mama got me onto this site and now i am hooked! I lookk forward to answering and asking lots of questions in the future - thank you for having this site to lurk and post on!!!


----------



## DizCrazyMom

Hello everyone! 

I am a newbie. Can't wait to chat with others and share Disney Info


----------



## GrannySkootch

Hello! I'm a new grandmother and I'm just all excited about taking my little angel to WDW one daY! I figure the more info I have the better off I'll be in 3 years.


----------



## Lumiere Lover

Welcome to the boards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArealDJ

Hello,

I'm an avid collector of all Disney figures/models! Love Love Love them!


Thanks


----------



## westgrove

Hi, I'm Laura. My husband and I are planning a trip to Orlando next May-but not booked anything yet! 
I joined lat year when I was going to DLC for a few days but I'm sure I'll be using this forum mich more this time around!
I look forward to sharing in your experiences and knowledge, thanks, Laura


----------



## hatboxtoast

Hey everyone! So I'm pretty new to everything Disney. My boyfriend is a HUGE Disney fan and he is getting me into all sorts of Disney stuff, particularly the Expo next month! We're also spending our anniversary there and I wanted to know where I could post questions about ways I could surprise him during our stay at Disneyland.  Could anyone point me to the right forum to ask, I dunno, 'speciality' related stuff? I just have no idea where to start.

Thank you!


----------



## Khiori

New here although I've been lurking the Disneyland boards for a couple months now.  Finally registered!  (cleverly disguised sig test message  )


----------



## chunc

I just got started here.  so much info, looking forward to tips for our upcoming family trip.


----------



## Fanciful

Hi everyone! My name's Diane and I'm an incoming college student from California. I just got back from Disney World last month and loved it! I'm really hoping to participate in the college program there next year


----------



## laxchik18

hey im bridget. im gonna be a high school freshman in september. i have a question. when i post thins down at the bottom it says i may not post attachments, but i want to. how do i change that? thankss


----------



## lovetoscrap

laxchik18 said:


> hey im bridget. im gonna be a high school freshman in september. i have a question. when i post thins down at the bottom it says i may not post attachments, but i want to. how do i change that? thankss


Attachments are not allowed.  You can check out the FAQ and the Video Tutorial threads on this forum for instructions on how to post photos and other things.


----------



## crazy4mm

Hi all. I'm new here....though I have been looking around, esp. on the cake threads for a little bit now. Can't get enough Disney-talk so I'm excited to have finally registered!!

I'm looking forward to checking out all the different discussions DISboards has to offer!

We leave for our next WDW trip in less than 2 months! Sooooo excited.


----------



## jenniea159

Okay, so I have started two threads on this, but both times i have just happened to hit the right stuff and have been able to figure it out.  But to be completely honest I have no idea how to start them.  

So can someone give me the low down on how to actually start one that would be nice...  i feel pretty dumb.


----------



## Lauragar

Hi Everyone,

DH (Johngar), said I should so I did.  I'm mostly into cruising, and can't wait to read all 254 pages of the DCL Hawaii cruise.

Thanks to all who most here,

Lauragar


----------



## WildabouttheMouse

My family and I are huge fans of the World.  We are planning our 6th trip for this January.  We have never been in the winter and are excited as to how it will be coming from the east coast to Florida in January.  If anyone has any tips on how  Florida is in Jan I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Svhadden

Hello, all.  I've been a lurker for quite a while and finally registered, so I'm a newbie.  I love love love the Disney boards because every time I dig in, I find new tips to apply to our next trip...so THANKS!

We're counting down to our 5th trip to WDW.  We'll be there in 26 days!  We've always stayed at Pop, but we're trying out POR this year, and I'm really looking forward to it.  Although, we're in the parks from open till close most days, so we rarely see a lot of our resort lol.  Still, I think the change will be nice.

A little about us...I'm a homeschooling mom to my two great kids.  M (daughter) is 10 and S (son) is 5.  My husband and I are eat up with Disney-itis lol, and so are our kids.  We're already talking about the day we go to Disney without kids, and dreaming of a Disney cruise (hoping they'll add departure ports closer to us???)

The first week of September, we gather in WDW with hundreds of other homeschoolers for a week-long event called The Ultimate Field Trip.  It was started by a travel agency  founded by a Disney loving homeschool family (we book through them every year).  We keep in touch through the year on FB, but it's awesome to come together as a group once a year, and what better place to gather than DISNEY???


----------



## Taffykids

New to posting.  I have enjoyed this board for a long time.  Great people and helpful information.  We are planning our fourth trip in October.  We are keeping it a secrete from the kids for now!


----------



## Rbthemommy

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Love this site ! Going to Disneyland in September and reading up on how to make it the best vacation ever with 4 kiddos. I have a question... do you guys know of any good sites like this one for Las Vegas trips? My sister is going to be 21 in January and I've been promising her we'd go to Vegas since she was 10!! (I'm 15 years older)... I'd LOVE a site like this one for that type of trip so I can find the best package deals. Let me know if you know any! Thanks!!

Rebecca


----------



## lovetoscrap

Rbthemommy said:


> Love this site ! Going to Disneyland in September and reading up on how to make it the best vacation ever with 4 kiddos. I have a question... do you guys know of any good sites like this one for Las Vegas trips? My sister is going to be 21 in January and I've been promising her we'd go to Vegas since she was 10!! (I'm 15 years older)... I'd LOVE a site like this one for that type of trip so I can find the best package deals. Let me know if you know any! Thanks!!
> 
> Rebecca



We have a section of our Disneyland forum that is for the West and there is Las Vegas discussion there.  Give it a try.


----------



## Rbthemommy

Okay I'm a bit moronic in trying to navigate around here...such a huge intricate site. I'll try and find it, thanks!


----------



## andylcq

happy to come here again


----------



## nuts4elid

I'm new here and super excited!!


----------



## Calypso522

Found this forum after a trip to Disney this past week!  I love Disney!!


----------



## MrsSkellington12

Hello everyone! I am new to the site and have been lurking on here for a couple months. My fiance and I love Disney and will be coming to the Happiest Place on Earth  for our Wedding and Honeymoon. We are having a Memories Collection Wedding 1/26/2012. We will be staying at Port Orleans-French Quarter from Janaury 24th to February 3rd!  We stayed there last year and LOVED it.


----------



## lovetoscrap

MrsSkellington12 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the site and have been lurking on here for a couple months. My fiance and I love Disney and will be coming to the Happiest Place on Earth  for our Wedding and Honeymoon. We are having a Memories Collection Wedding 1/26/2012. We will be staying at Port Orleans-French Quarter from Janaury 24th to February 3rd!  We stayed there last year and LOVED it.



 and Congratulations!  Be sure to check out our Disney Weddings forum and maybe share your Planning Journal with us over there.


----------



## MrsSkellington12

Thank you!


----------



## Dreamer416

I've been a lurker here since my family's first trip to WDW in 2007.  I learned so much from the boards that helped make that first trip special, so thank you all for that!

We're looking forward to our second trip this November, and I'm excited to finally register and join such a great group of people.


----------



## Lilacs chosen

I have a question where to I paste at for my countdown timer that I see others have? I already made one up but not sure where to paste it at now?


----------



## Dreamer416

Look for the sticky for DIS Video Tutorials and follow the instructions for tickers.  It shows you exactly how to create and paste your ticker.   

Those videos are really a great help for newbies - without them I would have been totally lost!


----------



## kproud876

This is my first post. I'm trying to figure this site out. Slowly but surely I'm getting there.


----------



## CRSDR5

I am new to Dis boards and have recently found tons of great information! I just have a quick guestion...how do you know if someone replies to your post without having to refind the tread. Do you get anotification or something. Thanks Much!


----------



## lovetoscrap

CRSDR5 said:


> I am new to Dis boards and have recently found tons of great information! I just have a quick guestion...how do you know if someone replies to your post without having to refind the tread. Do you get anotification or something. Thanks Much!



Take a look at the FAQ thread on this board for information on Subscribing to Posts.


----------



## ckdsnynt

Welcome!


----------



## Geordietyke

Hello from England , I'm a newbie to the site - what a fabulous wealth of information

My husband and I have been to Disneyworld twice on our own and once with our 2 DD's.  We are planning our next trip for Oct 2012 so I'll no doubt have a ton of questions....


----------



## goofy-4-ever

Make sure you checkout the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT. It is a great time.


----------



## jamzmom

We are 12 days out to second Disney trip with our three kids 9, 7, 4! 

Still stalking those perfect ADRs!


----------



## Aunt Peggy

Just joined DIS after years of looking. Will be at BCV on Sept. 18 for 9 days!! Yippee!!! BF Pat, DN Amy and family will be with me. And best of all great nieces Taylor & Brianna will enjoy Disney for the 1st time. They're 20 months old.


----------



## gusgus76

My mom is hooked on the disboard, we went to disney world last sept. 2010 and had a blast. It was my sons first time, and my husbands first time sence he was 4 years old. War going back in June 2012 can't wait.


----------



## DisneyGibbs

*Hellooooo another newbie to DISboards but certainly not a newbie to Disney! Looking forward to devouring all the information on here, as soon as I get my profile looking pretty =)

DG x*


----------



## marcyleigh

Hi there!

I joined here a couple of months ago and I've been lurking, trying to soak up all this wonderful Disney info. We leave for Disney in 12 days! So excited!!

Marcy


----------



## goofy-4-ever

and enjoy your trip to the most magical place on earth (IMHO)!!!


----------



## mikkiwikki

WELCOME EVERYONE


  : welcome:


----------



## kmedina

CRSDR5 said:


> I am new to Dis boards and have recently found tons of great information! I just have a quick guestion...how do you know if someone replies to your post without having to refind the tread. Do you get anotification or something. Thanks Much!



Welcome.  There are 3 ways.

1. After logging in, click the link for your user name near the top right hand off the screen.  Then click Statistics, then find all posts by your username.  Any thread that has a response will show an icon with an open envelope.  Closed envelopes mean there are not responses (generally as I have seen times where that is not the case). Click on your message to take you directly to your post or the thread question to take you to the start of the thread (assuming they are different).  You can also do that for yourself other users by clicking their username inside the thread.

2. After posting while still inside the thread, find the thread tools button near the top right hand side of the screen.  Click on subscribe to this thread.  Then, select your notification preference.  Remember to click the Add subscription button at the bottom.

3. After logging in, select user CP near the top left side of the screen.  Select Edit options under Settings and Options.  Find Message Notification.  Change the Default Subscription Mode to the option that best suite you.  Remember to click the save changes button.

Each one could serve a different purpose, but if you choose option 3, 1 and 2 are not necessary.  I like one, so I can respond quickly when I am logged in and not have my inbox flooded with emails.


----------



## kmedina

WildabouttheMouse said:


> My family and I are huge fans of the World.  We are planning our 6th trip for this January.  We have never been in the winter and are excited as to how it will be coming from the east coast to Florida in January.  If anyone has any tips on how  Florida is in Jan I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome.  Our last trip was in January, and the weather was amazing.  It was mostly mid to high 70s.  We even went swimming!  It barely rained and was not humid (both of which happened a lot during our previous trip in October).  Hopefully, you get the same beautiful weather for your trip.  I would plan for possible cold weather and rain just in case.  Check the forecast before you leave and pack accordingly.  Have fun.  We are going in December and hope it will not be too cold or rainy then either.



Rbthemommy said:


> Love this site ! Going to Disneyland in September and reading up on how to make it the best vacation ever with 4 kiddos. I have a question... do you guys know of any good sites like this one for Las Vegas trips? My sister is going to be 21 in January and I've been promising her we'd go to Vegas since she was 10!! (I'm 15 years older)... I'd LOVE a site like this one for that type of trip so I can find the best package deals. Let me know if you know any! Thanks!!
> 
> Rebecca



Welcome.  My favorite thing to do at Disneyland is Breakfast in the Park With Minnie and Friends.  Get a World of Color Dining Package or remember to get a fast pass for it as early in the day as you can.  It is an awesome show.

Happy early birthday to you sister.  You can get some good information on the Vegas forum of this site.  I am from Vegas, so feel free to ask me a question if you do not get good answers from your thread.  Every once in a while, I head over there.  Usually, I post on WDW though.  Everyone is usually really helpful on the DIS, so you will probably get good info without me).


----------



## emsfan313

Hello
I have been reading the Dis boards for a long time, I have learned a lot.  I am ready to start posting now to help others as I have gotten so much info on here over the years!!!  I  love WDW and have been about 8 x's and have a trip planned 8/12


----------



## miprender

emsfan313 said:


> Hello
> I have been reading the Dis boards for a long time, I have learned a lot.  I am ready to start posting now to help others as I have gotten so much info on here over the years!!!  I  love WDW and have been about 8 x's and have a trip planned 8/12



 Hello fellow RI'er. We are from Warwick.


----------



## gusgus76

Hi I have had a account with disboards for a little less then a year. but it won't let me post.   We are going back to Disney in  June next year. I also love this site, but i cant post anything. Thinks for your time, Jodie Patterson Mousejunkey

1977-Contemporary Resort (age 13 months old)
1979-Off Disney in Holiday Inn (3 yr)
1982-Contemporary Resort (6 yr)
1984-Tree Houses (8 yr)
1986-Cabins FWR (10 yr)
1989-Caribbean Beach Resort (12 yr)
2010-Animal Kingdom Jambo 6nights and one night at Port Orleans Resort French Quarter
(33 yr)


----------



## lovetoscrap

gusgus76 said:


> Hi I have had a account with disboards for a little less then a year. but it won't let me post.   We are going back to Disney in  June next year. I also love this site, but i cant post anything.



Please take a look at the thread under this one titled *If you are Not Fully Registered/Unable to post on any other boards* and follow the instructions in the first post.  If you are not able to get your account activated then post on that thread for me to follow up on it.


----------



## gusgus76

thanks I just e-mailed by using the link from your post.
gusgus76

1977-Contemporary Resort (age 13 months old)
1979-Off Disney in Holiday Inn (3 yr)
1982-Contemporary Resort (6 yr)
1984-Tree Houses (8 yr)
1986-Cabins FWR (10 yr)
1989-Caribbean Beach Resort (12 yr)
2010-Animal Kingdom Jambo 6nights and one night at Port Orleans Resort French Quarter
(33 yr)


----------



## MikeAGeorge

Hello everyone!
   I'm a long time Disney vacationer who's just recently discovered this and a few other great online forums for info on the World. I'm married, daughter just turned 21, and three boys...19...15...13. Just returned from our most recent 5 night visit [POR] on Sept 4th and already missing it and planning a return.


----------



## kmedina

MikeAGeorge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm a long time Disney vacationer who's just recently discovered this and a few other great online forums for info on the World. I'm married, daughter just turned 21, and three boys...19...15...13. Just returned from our most recent 5 night visit [POR] on Sept 4th and already missing it and planning a return.



 Welcome.  I like to start planning my next trip as soon as I get home too!  Well, I am actually starting to plan my next trip before I even take the upcoming one this time.  It is too much fun.


----------



## jaxmykat

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a short time and thought I should introduce myself.  My name is Patti and I have a 14 yo daughter named Delaney.  We are from IL but have been to WDW many times over the years because my folks lived in FL for a few years, so we had the perfect reason to go.

We are taking our first cruise on the Fantasy on May 19th!!   My daughter still doesn't know.  I plan on surprising her at Christmas.  I'm not sure I'm going to be able to keep the secret...time will tell!

Thanks for the all the great info I've gotten so far!!


----------



## boundfordisney

jaxmykat said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a short time and thought I should introduce myself.  My name is Patti and I have a 14 yo daughter named Delaney.  We are from IL but have been to WDW many times over the years because my folks lived in FL for a few years, so we had the perfect reason to go.
> 
> We are taking our first cruise on the Fantasy on May 19th!!   My daughter still doesn't know.  I plan on surprising her at Christmas.  I'm not sure I'm going to be able to keep the secret...time will tell!
> 
> Thanks for the all the great info I've gotten so far!!



Hi there what a great surprise!  We are booked on the fantasy august 18th was planning on surprising my grandkids with the date  didnt work out though for a few reasons , they knew we were going just not when , oh well  maybe next time we can keep the surprise!


----------



## GigglesBee

Hi Everyone!

I just found these boards yesterday.  I live in Central Florida and can't even count how many times I've been to the Disney parks.  I have to admit I'm a bit ashamed of myself for all the things I'm learning about Disney through this site and others (that I never even knew existed!)

My husband and I bought season passes last November and plan to keep them up as long as we can.  So, I thought I'd look around to see all the fun things we've been missing all these years.  And...wow!  Have we been missing!

This October, will be my first EPCOT Food & Wine experience!  I'm SO excited!  I bought tickets to the 3D Dessert event AND I made reservations (the same night) for the San Angel Mexican restaurant that I've been wanting to go to since I was a teenager (too many moons ago)!  The Gin Blossoms are also playing that night so that will be our after-dinner/before-dessert entertainment.  )

Anyway, enough of my babbling!  I plan to read through this site a LOT and I hope to get to know a lot of you while doing it!


----------



## siczlo

Hi everyone! I've been a lurker for awhile now. Love the tips on this board! We are going on our 3rd family trip in November. I am excited to catch the tail end of F&W festival and the beginning of Christmas! I'm too excited to sleep!


----------



## kmedina

GigglesBee said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just found these boards yesterday.  I live in Central Florida and can't even count how many times I've been to the Disney parks.  I have to admit I'm a bit ashamed of myself for all the things I'm learning about Disney through this site and others (that I never even knew existed!)
> 
> My husband and I bought season passes last November and plan to keep them up as long as we can.  So, I thought I'd look around to see all the fun things we've been missing all these years.  And...wow!  Have we been missing!
> 
> This October, will be my first EPCOT Food & Wine experience!  I'm SO excited!  I bought tickets to the 3D Dessert event AND I made reservations (the same night) for the San Angel Mexican restaurant that I've been wanting to go to since I was a teenager (too many moons ago)!  The Gin Blossoms are also playing that night so that will be our after-dinner/before-dessert entertainment.  )
> 
> Anyway, enough of my babbling!  I plan to read through this site a LOT and I hope to get to know a lot of you while doing it!



Welcome.    Do not be ashamed of learning new things here.  I am constantly learning new things here too, which is one of the main reasons I enjoy the boards so much.  There is so much to do at WDW that even after multiple trips, you can still learn more.  In addition to helping plan for the trips, the boards are also a fun way to kill time while waiting for your next trip.

Have fun at the W&F Festival.  DH and I really enjoy eating around the world.  



siczlo said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a lurker for awhile now. Love the tips on this board! We are going on our 3rd family trip in November. I am excited to catch the tail end of F&W festival and the beginning of Christmas! I'm too excited to sleep!



Welcome.    That is prefect timing for a trip.  The weather is starting to get nice (not humid) and all of the events make it so much fun there.  We are going just before Christmas this year and are super excited as well.  I never sleep, so I feel you on that one.


----------



## goofy-4-ever

GigglesBee said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just found these boards yesterday.  I live in Central Florida and can't even count how many times I've been to the Disney parks.  I have to admit I'm a bit ashamed of myself for all the things I'm learning about Disney through this site and others (that I never even knew existed!)
> 
> My husband and I bought season passes last November and plan to keep them up as long as we can.  So, I thought I'd look around to see all the fun things we've been missing all these years.  And...wow!  Have we been missing!
> 
> This October, will be my first EPCOT Food & Wine experience!  I'm SO excited!  I bought tickets to the 3D Dessert event AND I made reservations (the same night) for the San Angel Mexican restaurant that I've been wanting to go to since I was a teenager (too many moons ago)!  The Gin Blossoms are also playing that night so that will be our after-dinner/before-dessert entertainment.  )
> 
> Anyway, enough of my babbling!  I plan to read through this site a LOT and I hope to get to know a lot of you while doing it!



Welcome and enjoy the EPCOT Food & Wine. I know you want to go to San Angel Mexican restaurant, you may not want to do that with all the other choice you have at the Food & Wine. Take a look at the Food & Wine list and see if you would want to sample the food and wine from the different Country's. They have a very large selection and we never make ADRS when we are going to the Food & Wine. Too much good stuff to pass up.

Whatever you decide, have a great time


----------



## GigglesBee

goofy-4-ever said:


> Welcome and enjoy the EPCOT Food & Wine. I know you want to go to San Angel Mexican restaurant, you may not want to do that with all the other choice you have at the Food & Wine. Take a look at the Food & Wine list and see if you would want to sample the food and wine from the different Country's. They have a very large selection and we never make ADRS when we are going to the Food & Wine. Too much good stuff to pass up.
> 
> Whatever you decide, have a great time



Ohhhhh....I didn't even think of that!!!  DUH! 

Hmmm....I may have to save San Angel for another day.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## craftymama71

*Hi there. I am new to this board an have decided to join now. We just got home from our trip to WDW. We flew all the way from Australia and we had the best time. I am planning a trip back in 2 years time. Looking forward to getting to know people here and share fun stories and photos...

Mel 
*


----------



## aimeemallory

How do I find a group to participate in the fish extenders for October 15, 2011 Magic cruise?


----------



## lovetoscrap

aimeemallory said:


> How do I find a group to participate in the fish extenders for October 15, 2011 Magic cruise?



You need to take a look at our Disney Cruise Line Forum found about half way down the main page.


----------



## Starscream275

Hey there everyone the name's Starscream275 but you can call me Joseph. Like all of you I'm a big disney nut it's been my childhood and basically Disney has been my life that is until they decided to churn out tween crap like High School Musical, Camp Rock and the hellspawn herself: MILEY CRYUS! I then decided to stop liking Disney altogether until a little something called: The Princess and the frog restored my love for Disney. But enough about that what you need to do about me is that I'm a hardcore fanatic on movies, video games, and cartoons alike, I'm a crazy, wacky, down-to-earth, no nonsense british boy who loves the sound of Ozzy Osbourne and I'm also a huge nut when it comes to Jim Carrey.


----------



## kmedina

Welcome Joseph.


----------



## Starscream275

And a very fine hello to you too!


----------



## Juleschattin

Hi there!  I'm new to the boards, but not to Disney.  Ever since I took my first trip to Disneyland in College with roomates, I have loved our disney trips.  I was fortunate enough to marry a man that not only loves Disney as much as I do, but more than I do so we have expanded our trips from Disneyland only, to Disneyland and Disneyworld, and then we became DVC members and next month will be taking our first DCL trip.

Now that all my kids are in school I figured I could spend a little time talking Disney each day on here. 

I have four kids- one boy and three girls.  Ages 13, 11, 8, and 6.  My son is the oldest.


----------



## foilec01

Welcome JulesChattin


----------



## helencope88

Hi there, im new to the website and the forums.
Love everything disney, seaworld, universal and orlando!
cant wait to visit again next october for my honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## kmedina

helencope88 said:


> Hi there, im new to the website and the forums.
> Love everything disney, seaworld, universal and orlando!
> cant wait to visit again next october for my honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Helen



Welcome.   Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials.  DH and I honeymooned at WDW in October (2003) as well.  Have fun inside the parks and out.



Dislike2011 said:


> Just come here to know more about disneyland, because in our country, it still have disneyland. find something interesting



Welcome.  One day, I would love to visit the Disneyland in your country.  If you have any questions about the one over here, let me know.


----------



## DisneyDad125

Hello, I am Wayne. I am a Disney Dad of 2. I can't wait to start DISing!


----------



## lovetoscrap

DisneyDad125 said:


> Hello, I am Wayne. I am a Disney Dad of 2. I can't wait to start DISing!



!  Be sure to check out our Disney Dad's Forum found as a subforum of our Disney for Families board.


----------



## tanyatpb

Hi I am Tanya we are taking our first trip to Disney. Hope to learn alot here.


----------



## mickeysmith

Hi!  My name is Samantha ~ I absolutely love this forum!  Thank you for being here!  Glad to finally join in and be a part!!


----------



## goofy-4-ever

Welcome Tanya and Samantha, You will have a ton of fun here and learn a lot of cool stuff


----------



## EpicKevin

Can anyone point me in the right direction for any acronym explanations on here... I'm stumped!! 


Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

EpicKevin said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction for any acronym explanations on here... I'm stumped!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



7 threads down from this one.


----------



## gme6662

thank you


----------



## Tinkerpeas hubby

Good Morning/Afternoon (whichever time zone you live in) 

I am tinkerpea's (one if not the best subject matter expert on Disney I know) hubby and we have three boys together.
I hadn't been to Disney World before until 2006, when my wife convinced me to save hard and take the family away on a two week holiday, ever since I have been hooked. Since then I have been to Disney World three times, the second my wife and I got married at the Pavillion in September 2008. My third was September 2010 for three weeks and that was an amazing time, so we seem to have developed a pattern of every two years!
You guessed it, tinkerpea has twisted my arm once more and we have started booking our holiday for three weeks in September 2012!

I look forward to sharing experiences and information with you all, word of warning to some personalities I have been made aware of, I only tolerate constructive criticism and advice, i'd appreciate that the haters stay away unless they can provide something informative.


----------



## EpicKevin

lovetoscrap said:


> 7 threads down from this one.



Oh yeah! Haha


Thanks!


----------



## madisonann2002

hello! Just trying to reach 10 post so i cam email!


----------



## AtAuds

Hello,

My name is Audrey and I am new to this site. Hubby and I have been going to Disney World nearly every year since we got engaged in 2004. It was that year that my hubby truly fell in love with Disney, especially since discovering there existed a Star Wars Weekend. Needless to say, my husband is an ardent fan of anything Star Wars. He recently just became a member of the Pacific 501st (can you say nerd?) We live in Hawaii and yes we have visited the beautiful Aulani Resort. While we would love to stay there, it is 10 minutes from our house and we would rather save our DVC points for Disney World. We leave tonight for Disney World, and we are looking forward to the Food & Wine Festival as first timers as well as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (as first timers). We are excited!!!


----------



## jdb91758

Trying to find my posts but not having any luck so far,  is there a way to find them??


----------



## lovetoscrap

jdb91758 said:


> Trying to find my posts but not having any luck so far,  is there a way to find them??



Click on your username on a post and select "Find all posts by".  You can also get there from your profile.

You might also want to look at the FAQ for information on Subscribing to threads which is an easier way to find your posts and threads you are interested in.

 to the DIS


----------



## JStew50

I've been lurking for a year. I thought it was time to try to post something. I'm still trying to learn how to drive on these boards.


----------



## BoSoxin10

Joined the boards awhile ago now I'm finally starting to post! Got accepted to the College Program for Spring.


----------



## gms0804

Hi - I am new to the boards and just trying to find my way around.  Going to Disney at the end of November to finally see it decorated for Christmas!!!


----------



## CristalMarie

Had joined here back 6 years ago or so but somehow had lost my login....Got a new one and getting all settled back in. Going to be going on our 3rd Disney Cruise in December 2011.


----------



## justjohn29

I just joined trying to trade my disney designer princess dolls.  I've been a huge Disney fan all my life and so happy I found this board.  It gives me another website to check out after Facebook and hopefully lots of new friends to be made.


----------



## EverestSherpa

I have been following the DISBoards for years now and have been thoroughly impressed with all of the knowledge on it. What an amazing resource. My title says it all, I am a Cast Member at Walt Disney World working at Expedition Everest in Disney's Animal Kingdom. I started out on the College Program back in January and have since transferred to a seasonal role. I love it. I get most of the perks as a Full-Time CM but with much less work. I will be coming back down in November to work and bring my family with me.


----------



## EverestSherpa

BoSoxin10 said:


> Joined the boards awhile ago now I'm finally starting to post! Got accepted to the College Program for Spring.



Congratulations! You'll have a blast. What role did you get accepted for? Best time to go is the Spring, the weather is gorgeous and you it's practically stress free (picks up during Spreak Bring Weeks, but other than that it's the off-season).


----------



## threekochies

Wow! This site is fantastic!


----------



## gourmet_girl

I'm headed to Orlando in May to participate in the Disney Culinary Program. The kicker? By the time I go I'll be 42 years old!!!!! Its all I can think about and instead of driving my family nuts I'm going to talk about it here. I'm also a former CPer (from 1989) so yes, I have an idea of what I'm getting into. Also very excited about DH and DS1 & 2 coming to join me for a week or two in June. The boys (12 and 14) haven't been since they were 1 and 4 and have no idea how much they'll love it! 

I must be insane to do this!


----------



## kaanay

hi everone. ı am newbie


----------



## bigpuppergator

How do i make the requisite posts so i can start enjoying the full benifits?????


----------



## lovetoscrap

bigpuppergator said:


> How do i make the requisite posts so i can start enjoying the full benifits?????



That rule is in place to insure that the full benefits are for contributing members of our community and helps to cut down on spam.  We have plenty of threads that you can join in the discussion or answer questions. You can quickly get 10 posts that way.  Please don't just post multiple times on threads like this one as that is considered to be off topic and they may be deleted which removes them from your post count.


----------



## bigpuppergator

Thanks!


----------



## solana131

Hi there.  The answer to my question might be in here somewhere, but there are just Way too many pages to read through   so I will just ask.

I started my first thread...a PTR today.  I posted one little blurb and obviously want to add more.  Do I just reply to my own thread everytime I want to add something? Or is there somewhere I can go where it already knows what settings (font and colors and stuff) I used?  I saw a nice little video tutorial for setting up the tickers, are there more tutorials like that for threads?  I know how to reply to someone else's thread, but not sure about how to make one myself.


----------



## lovetoscrap

solana131 said:


> Hi there.  The answer to my question might be in here somewhere, but there are just Way too many pages to read through   so I will just ask.
> 
> I started my first thread...a PTR today.  I posted one little blurb and obviously want to add more.  Do I just reply to my own thread everytime I want to add something? Or is there somewhere I can go where it already knows what settings (font and colors and stuff) I used?  I saw a nice little video tutorial for setting up the tickers, are there more tutorials like that for threads?  I know how to reply to someone else's thread, but not sure about how to make one myself.



You can go in and reply to your own thread and add more or if you have additional information that you think is important to the first post you can edit it.

There is some information in the FAQ thread found a few threads below this on that can help you out.  There are drop down boxes at the top of the posting box that look very similar to any word processing program that you can use to change font/color/ size etc.  Let me know if have problems with anything specific and I can try to help you.


----------



## solana131

Thanks.  I will check out the FAQ thread.  I am already sooooo addicted to DIS!


----------



## ChestnutRice

I hope to go to Disneyland someday!


----------



## fansile

hi
it's a great place here. i like it


----------



## tubbytabby

Hello!  Just came here to say hello! 

My name's Tabby by the way.


----------



## sunnylyn39402

I have been a member of DIS Boards for a while. I am finally making my first post.
I am looking forward to lots of fun posting and conversing in the forums!


----------



## teraklak

I'm new here! I've already learned alot just by lurking. Looking forward to spending more time on here!


----------



## FlowersCroon

Was a member many many years ago, but have recently been bitten by the Run Disney bug, so here I am again. Hello!


----------



## Dessi9

Hello, I just joined and strated looking for answers to my concern about not having the park hopper but wanting to get tickets for the parade on a day which  plan to be in Epcot. But - I cannot figure how to post a tread...
Help


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dessi9 said:


> Hello, I just joined and strated looking for answers to my concern about not having the park hopper but wanting to get tickets for the parade on a day which  plan to be in Epcot. But - I cannot figure how to post a tread...
> Help



You just click on the New Thread button.  This question would be posted on the Theme Parks Attractions and Stratagies Board.

Not exactly sure what you are asking but if you do not have a park hopper then the day you plan to be in Epcot you can NOT go to any other park with that ticket.  The only way to go to another park would be to buy a completely separate one day ticket and generally that is not a financially wise decision.

The best option is just to reschedule your days so you are at the park for which every parade you want to see on that day, or to add the Park Hopper option to your tickets.


----------



## Princess Tor

Hi everyone! My name is Tori and I've been a reader of these boards for a LONG time, but decided today that I should make an account and get involved so here I am! I'm leaving on Friday for my ~30th trip to Disney and have been super antsy about it lately. These boards have been the perfect thing to get me through the last few days!


----------



## DisneyDaze928

Hello All, I'm definitely new to DISboards.com, but I am sooooo happy to be here....While I am in the midst of planning a BIG family trip to WDW for October 2012, I decided, kind of on a whim, to do a December trip with my kids and hubby....

we got a deal we couldn't refuse on airfare and lodging and so the planning is beginning... I've been to WDW close to 10 times, but never during the Christmas holiday, so we are really looking forward to going....I figured that I could probably gain some pretty cool tips and feedback from this forum, so here I am...and happy to be here....


----------



## emmster

Hi! My name is Emily. I've been a podcast listener for a couple of years, and just finally got on the boards to look for some tips for our big family trip in January. My husband and I haven't been since 2005, my brother hasn't been since 2003, my parents last visited in 1994, and my sister in law will be doing Disney for her very first time. I look forward to "talking" to you fine folks about something we all love so much.


----------



## twinkletoesmom

Ahh how do I do a signature? Also testing sorry if this is the wrong place to test I cant find the testing thread...computer r so not my thing 







<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/klh1wz0e3h4e0iu2.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## suvgal

Hi
I'm new here and will be at WDW in Dec. It is a family christmas present from my DH. Beginning to get excited. Need to find a count down....can someone tell me where to look?


----------



## Soarin4Disney

Hi, I'm a newbie to the site.  I have been reading the forums for a few weeks (especially love reading people's trip reports) but decided to join today. 

Any tips on how to spruce up my signature with those cool emoticons about my family?  TIA!!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

twinkletoesmom said:


> Ahh how do I do a signature? Also testing sorry if this is the wrong place to test I cant find the testing thread...computer r so not my thing





suvgal said:


> Hi
> I'm new here and will be at WDW in Dec. It is a family christmas present from my DH. Beginning to get excited. Need to find a count down....can someone tell me where to look?





Soarin4Disney said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to the site.  I have been reading the forums for a few weeks (especially love reading people's trip reports) but decided to join today.
> 
> Any tips on how to spruce up my signature with those cool emoticons about my family?  TIA!!!!



Please take a look at the FAQ and Video Tutorial threads found below this one on the Welcome Board.  The links are also in my signature.  If you still need help you can post on the Technical Support Board found at the bottom of the main forum list.


----------



## shirley321

Hi, my name is Shirley.

I'm newbie here,  

Nice to meet you, all


----------



## omnf809




----------



## bleukarma

Hello everyone, this is officially my first post on the disboards. I love listening to the dis podcast so I thought I would register. I don't live to far from Disney and I got my first pass last month!!! But all my friends aren't Disney people so I guess I will be going solo a lot this year. I'll probably spend a lot of time in the Disney meets forum. Glad to be on the boards!


----------



## North of Mouse

Hi, have a very stupid question to ask, but what does the small solid color circle imply on the left corner of the posts - some are blue, others, green?? I am very computer challenged  .


----------



## lovetoscrap

North of Mouse said:


> Hi, have a very stupid question to ask, but what does the small solid color circle imply on the left corner of the posts - some are blue, others, green?? I am very computer challenged  .



Not a stupid question at all!  

That just shows who is online. If it is green then that person is online using the DISboards.  It can be a little misleading though because I usually leave my computer on and the DIS open all the time so my light will be green even if I am not home or am away from the computer.   If it is blue then that person is not online--or has chosen not to show when they are online.  There is a setting in your User CP that you can change so no one will know when you are on the DIS.


----------



## North of Mouse

Thanks


----------



## North of Mouse

Please, another "dummy" question -sure there is somewhere else to ask this but searched and can't find it - Why are my posts stuck at 38? Also, why do only MY posts show "Edit" at the bottom right? I'm REALLY computer challenged and appreciate any help in advance. Thanks much!


----------



## lovetoscrap

North of Mouse said:


> Please, another "dummy" question -sure there is somewhere else to ask this but searched and can't find it - Why are my posts stuck at 38? Also, why do only MY posts show "Edit" at the bottom right? I'm REALLY computer challenged and appreciate any help in advance. Thanks much!



Your post count is updated every time you post so no matter where you post it will show the current number.  Right now you have 39 posts.

You are only allowed to Edit your own posts.  You can use that button to add or take out information, make changes, correct any errors, post an update or even to change your thread title.  To change the thread title you click on Edit and when that box opens you click on Advanced Edit.  Advanced Edit will also open the posting box with the smilies and other formatting features.  FYI, you can edit a post but there is not a way for you to delete a post completely.  You can erase the content but it will still show that you posted or if it is a thread you started the thread will not be deleted.


----------



## Em61210

yay! so happy to find this board!


----------



## mediamomof2

Does anyone have information on the Disney magnet designs?  We have used milliepie in the past, but would like to see more options with names.  Does anyone have a link for another font/magnet creator?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mediamomof2 said:


> Does anyone have information on the Disney magnet designs?  We have used milliepie in the past, but would like to see more options with names.  Does anyone have a link for another font/magnet creator?  Any help is greatly appreciated.



I am not exactly sure what you are asking for but we have a DISigns board where people can help you out with designs that can be made into just about anything.  I have used them to make magnets before.  That board is found in the Just for Fun section near the bottom of the main forum page.


----------



## melonswife

Awesome!!! Now I have to learn how to start a thread cause it keeps telling me im restricted 

Ive been reading up on all the Disney advice for a while and can say this Forum is great!!


----------



## North of Mouse

Help, my posts seem to be stuck at 47. What is going on - will never earn my ears that way  . Thanks .


----------



## North of Mouse

Wow, now I look and magically it says 48 - on all the other threads it kept saying 47 everyday on all of them - now I'm really  .


----------



## crawdaddydoo92

Nice to be here, wish I didn't have to post 10 times just to be able to pm someone about something on here


----------



## GeorgiaPrincess

Hi! I'm new  It's three days until my next trip to WDW and, trying to pass the time, I found this site. Hoping that posting will keep my mind off the wait


----------



## SailorTenchi

crawdaddydoo92 said:


> Nice to be here, wish I didn't have to post 10 times just to be able to pm someone about something on here



I wish the same thing about images. Ah, well. XD


----------



## Staceyleduc

Hello!!
I'm less than 2 weeks from my first WDW trip.  I'm a Disneyland freak, we go at least once a month, but this...this is a dream I've been waiting for, for many many years.  We just bought DVC a year ago and this is our first "real" trip with it.  

I love to write so if I can figure out how to post and keep everyone informed on this...I would love to post my 14 day experience.  "From the eyes of a newbie."

Love reading everyone's posts...thanks for helping to fee my addiction while I've silently counted down to what is about to become my first of MANY WDW trips.


----------



## slytherinchick

Just wanted to say hello

I am going to Orlando in August for the fourth time and I am sooooooooooo exited.

Thought I would pop on here, learn some secrets and get lots of tips to make the most of my hols, read your stories and make friends

that's it really............oh wait.............

Happy New Year xx


----------



## littlemissminnie

Hey, I'm new here. I'm just a bit confused how this forum works, and everything else. I've figured out how to "post a reply", I think that's a start! Anyway, help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dannyjohn

Hi everybody I am Donny john from Melbourne, Australia
 This is a great forum and I love to join forums & communities of my Interest.


----------



## Gailpi

Me too!


----------



## Gailpi

Just trying to post 10 times so I can PM someone about designing magnets. Had the whole message typed and them discovered I could not send it! Glad I saved in Microsoft Word first! Can't wait to learn more about this Magical website!


----------



## GretchenG

Hi!  I've been looking around for a while, getting information.  I thought that now that we've decided for sure that we're going  to Disney World this year  I might want to join in the discussions!  I haven't been to Disney since I was a teenager, so I'm very excited about my first trip as an adult.  My husband and I (no kids yet) are going in September!


----------



## DanceDrawDream

Just joined the forums, so I thought I would say hi! I'm a huge Disney fan, and we just booked our 7th trip to WDW for June! :]


----------



## blondie715

Thank you all for this great forum!  I just learned about it last night from a friend.  My first time to Disney was for our honeymoon in 1997 and we took my daughter with us...9 yrs later we went again with 3 more children but my son was only 1 1/2 at the time.  We are hoping to go in October...trying to figure out where to stay.  Need to keep costs as low as possible.  I will be looking at this websit ein detail later!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## JCsquare

Thank you for the help, new to DIS board.


----------



## Frebo5

Trying to figure out my way around here...been lurking around for some time.  Thank you for all the help in planning our upcoming cruise.


----------



## vivianh

Celebrating our 20th Wedding Anniversary at the Yacht Club Resort in 20 days! The Yacht & Beach Club Forum has been very helpful in my planning!!!


----------



## MindyCramer

Hi there! I'm new to this board! It seems nice!


----------



## hgrimsley

New to DISBoards and trying to plan an October 2012 trip to DisneyWorld. There's so much information on here I"m not sure where to start!


----------



## Stormberry

Hey there. Just registered to the DIS boards. 

Disney lover here. I've always enjoyed going to the DW parks most of my life. I don't get to visit those amazing places as much as I'd like anymore but I hope I can go there again someday.


----------



## SharpDoggy

Just joined the forums, so I thought I would say hi!

Leaving on Friday for my visit


----------



## QITMommy

I'm Jennifer... wife...mom of 3, military wife... blah blah blah.  lol  

Anyhoo, I am trying to plan - and save up for - our family's very first trip to Disney World for Christmas 2012.  

We will be driving from WV to Disney World; we'll be staying at SOG and getting our park tickets through the hotel.

I am really hoping to learn alot of tips and tricks from the more seasoned DIS folks here!

Have a great night,

Jen
Queen in Training


----------



## Jauquilt

Getting ready to plan our trip so I thought I would start here


----------



## Attagirl3

I'm new to the forum so I thought I'd introduce myself.  I'm planning our 6th trip to Disney since 2003.  We were trying to hold out until FL expansion was done but we just decided to go in April and then again in 2014. We couldn't stay away!


----------



## sranes

Am having a bit of trouble finding how to just add a new thread, not reply to one.


WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## lovetoscrap

sranes said:


> Am having a bit of trouble finding how to just add a new thread, not reply to one.



There is a New Thread button on every board just like the Post Reply button you use to reply to a thread.


----------



## dsnylvrs2

Hi new to the boards. Been lurking for a while and decided to join. Planning a vacation in Oct. Love the tips.


----------



## Minniemum

Mmm..


----------



## disneyboarder

Just joined the forum and thought I'd post a quick hello!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

disneyboarder said:


> Just joined the forum and thought I'd post a quick hello!


 
This is a wonderful place for those of us who admit we are Disney addicts as well as those of us who are in denial.  Seriously, you have joined one of the most knowledgeable Disney communities that exits today.  Happy Planning.


----------



## Fun

I've been looking through the various post and this seems like a great forum to learn more from people... there are some great resources contributors have put together here!


----------



## Connie Elizabeth

This is my very first time posting on herei have never posted on any site for that matter. I am a Disney lover and frequently come on here to read trip reports. I would like to comment on some of these reports, but never have. I would love to learn how to make those icons at the bottom of a post that show a picture and how many months or days till next trip. Can anyone help? Also how to change my user name.


----------



## Crickey

Hello been lurking for a few months and thought what the hell i come on here every day now reading stories about the best place in the world

So hey i am Nick or Crickey as my username says i like in Plymouth England (Where the Mayflower set sail)

And me and my partner are going to Disney this year in September and can not wait


----------



## lovetoscrap

Connie Elizabeth said:


> This is my very first time posting on herei have never posted on any site for that matter. I am a Disney lover and frequently come on here to read trip reports. I would like to comment on some of these reports, but never have. I would love to learn how to make those icons at the bottom of a post that show a picture and how many months or days till next trip. Can anyone help? Also how to change my user name.



Take a look at the FAQ and the Video Tutorial Threads found right below this one on the Welcome Board.  They will help you out.

There is not a way to change your username.  If you would like to choose something else you need to just register a new account with the name you would like to use.  I would suggest you do that before you work on your signature and do very many posts.  If you need help let me know.


----------



## Annabanana444

This site is great!  There is sooo much to read!!!  Thank you!


----------



## hcollins

My husband and I have been looking at your forums for a while and I decided to join up today.

I love going to Disney World, and I basically plan my whole life around it.

Planning on going again March 25-28 2012!


----------



## Connie Elizabeth

lovetoscrap said:


> Take a look at the FAQ and the Video Tutorial Threads found right below this one on the Welcome Board.  They will help you out.
> 
> There is not a way to change your username.  If you would like to choose something else you need to just register a new account with the name you would like to use.  I would suggest you do that before you work on your signature and do very many posts.  If you need help let me know.



I tried to start a new account, but it says my email address is already registered. Is there a way to deactivate my account? Thank you for helping me


----------



## lovetoscrap

Connie Elizabeth said:


> I tried to start a new account, but it says my email address is already registered. Is there a way to deactivate my account? Thank you for helping me



You will need to change the email address on this account first.  You can use an email address that you don't use much or actually just make something up.  Then you will be able to use your preferred email address to register a new name.


----------



## AJandtheBLT

Wow!  This site is awesome!  Hello everyone


----------



## AJandtheBLT

I'm still getting used to navigating around this site.  Everyone seems to be using abbreviations that I am unfamiliar with...is there a page that lists these for us "newbies?"


----------



## siskaren

AJandtheBLT said:


> I'm still getting used to navigating around this site.  Everyone seems to be using abbreviations that I am unfamiliar with...is there a page that lists these for us "newbies?"



Here you go:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## holmes5

New to this site. I've been reading a lot about people getting a pin code and I was just wondering where or how do I sign up to receive these codes? Please help!


----------



## siskaren

holmes5 said:


> New to this site. I've been reading a lot about people getting a pin code and I was just wondering where or how do I sign up to receive these codes? Please help!



Check out the first post in this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1686236

Basically, there are things you can do to that may improve your chances, but no one really knows for sure how Disney decides who gets them.


----------



## sadarmy

Been lurking for more than a year and decided to join today. Me and my family (wife and 5 year old daughter) are Disney addicts. We have been going to Disney parks since the birth of our daughter (2007) and been to Disney Cruise (Wonder - Feb 2011) once. We're headed to Disneyland on February 24 to celebrate my daughter's 5th birthday and just booked Disney cruise (Magic) this coming May. I thought I drop in and say hello.


----------



## kacieb2111

So excited to join!  I have been going to disney for years and love the discussions on this site.


----------



## keenix19

I've been lurking on these boards for a few weeks now, trying to get up the nerve to actually post. I'm a huge Disney fan, but I've never been to WDW. We're planning our first trip down there (me, DH, and our daughters, ages 7 and 3) in May, and I'm overwhelmed with all the info that is out there for planning the trip. These boards are a godsend! I'm excited to learn more.


----------



## TuneTownMagic

Hi everyone,

It is really nice to see this thread. I joined a little over a year ago but was really not sure where to start as the boards are so vast and exciting and there are so many topics. I have posted a little bit, but glad to truly introduce myself here! Love the community and have been reading disboards from quite some time now and finally decided to join in on the fun upon recommendation from a friend.  

I love Disney World and try to go every year if I can, but the long term goal is to visit all the theme parks in the world!

Thanks for the disboards welcome


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

TuneTownMagic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love Disney World and try to go every year if I can, but the long term goal is to visit all the theme parks in the world!
> 
> Thanks for the disboards welcome


 
Hi I love your screen name.  Best of luck in your quest to visit all the theme parks in the world.  Happy Travels


----------



## JessNewbs

Hi, this is my first post as I have only just joined. Am heading to Disney in September 2013 for my first Disney visit and my first overseas holiday all the way from Australia!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Bonjour!

It has been really nice to read through this board, and everyone seem fabulous. I have been lurking since about 2007 reading the boards, and just recently joined since a friend continually talks highly about the community.

I haven't been to Walt Disney World since 2002 when I was little, but still remember it to this day.

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## magathy

Hi all!  I've been going to WDW since I was a little kid, but somehow only just discovered DISboards. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## pinkiesup

Hi everyone!

I'm Colleen and I have been loving everything Disney and going to Disney World for as long as I can remember.  I've been lurking for a while now in my search for Disney World insight for future trips and now I have decided to join too and share my own insight too!

Have a Magical Day/Night/Whatever it is where you are!


----------



## deserrai

Hi everyone! I'm another previous lurker that decided to finally join. I lived in Kissimmee as a child and loved my trips to the Magic Kingdom and EPCOT with my grandmother. I still live in Florida, but further away so we try to go once or twice a year. I have two daughters, 17 and 2. Get to experience it all through the little ones eyes again! Loving it!


----------



## WDWAJ

Hello! I just found this site and it looked really cool so I decided to join! I am a huge disney fan and have been to WDW atleast 50 times in my 18 years so I am really excited to discuss any Disney related topic with other fans!


----------



## Muslickz

Welcome guys and gals you will find some great informative things on here and everyone is sooo  nice and helpful... there are some great deals to find too... I was so happy to find this place.... 

-M


----------



## WDW Beets ALL

I've been trying to locate what a "sticky" is?   Can someone please help.  I've been a member for a few years but I didn't really get into it as much as I seem to be now, now that I am planning a trip.  Someone said the stickys are a great thing to read daily but I'm not sure what they are.  I've tried "sticky" in the search but no help.  Please and Thank you.  Have a magical day!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Stickies are the threads that are "stuck" at the top of each forum, just like this one is.  They remain at the top of the thread no matter how often they are posted on.  They also say "Sticky" before the thread title.

There are also Announcements that you may see at the top of the forum before the thread title section starts.  Sometimes there is information on current WDW deals there.  Also any news and major announcements usually shows up on our main forum page (www.disboards.com) at the very top.  Also you can check out our information site www.wdwinfo.com for information you need for planning.


----------



## JustLikeBelle

Hello all! I'm a newbie...this is my first post! Hope I'm doing this right! I have lurked for about a year (mostly on trip reports and dining reviews.)  I love me some Disney food! I am very excited to be a part of the disboards community!


----------



## DesperateMouseWives

Long-time WDW fan, just joined the boards! I'm Nikki, mother of 3 grown kids but still a kid at heart. Planning a trip for this summer and cannot wait. Hey everyone!


----------



## jdb in AZ

DesperateMouseWives said:


> Long-time WDW fan, just joined the boards! I'm Nikki, mother of 3 grown kids but still a kid at heart. Planning a trip for this summer and cannot wait. Hey everyone!



Welcome and all that.  Since your kids are grown, why would you go to Florida in the summer?  Perspiring minds wanna know.


----------



## DesperateMouseWives

jdb in AZ said:


> Welcome and all that.  Since your kids are grown, why would you go to Florida in the summer?  Perspiring minds wanna know.



LOL living in Phoenix, anywhere is nicer in the summer. We do most of our vacationing during the summer months and stay in during the winter.


----------



## JennyWren

Hi, I'm Jenny.  I'm currently planning two Disney trips at once.  DH and I are booked for Oct. 4-7 on the Disney Dream.  DD, DS and I are planning to be at WDW June 23-29, 2013 (and possibly bringing MY grandparents along).


----------



## AliceStrange

Hey everyone! You can call me Alice. I'm a long time Disney fan living in North Carolina. I'm 21 years old and if everything goes as planned I'm going to DW for the third time this Christmas. I joined the  board to share my love for Disney and hopefully make some cool new friends.


----------



## MommyReporter

Newbie here!!  Just joined the boards and we are planning our first Disney World trip in April.  Super excited and looking forward to learning as much as possible from you veterans!!!


----------



## jasonjohns

First post!  Hello everyone.


----------



## qder123

Hi Everyone, looking for some inspiration ideas on where to take my son!


----------



## janieenrose

Hi all, 

Glad to be a part of such a great community


----------



## enchantedream88

Hey all! I'm Dani. I'll be 24 in a few days, and am a lifelong Disney fan! Also, going back to WDW for the 3rd time in 1yr in June!

Also, in the midst of brainstorming for a DFTW (with permission from the boy, who is an even bigger Disney lover than I), and my internet searching has led me here.

Hope to talk to ya around the boards!


----------



## emminshka

Hi everyone,

My name is Emma and i live in Australia, and i am going to WDW for my honeymoon in October 2012 for the first time. We are also going on a disney cruise for 3 nights.
I am so excited and can't wait. This forum is fantastic and a huge thank you to the creators and members for the posts!


----------



## 61maris61

New to these boards but not to Disney World.  First trip was 1978 for our honeymoon; this will be DW's & mine 5th or 6th trip, kids (22-23) 4th, granddaughter's (3 yrs old) first.

I certainly love Disney, but I'm also a big cruising fan, and a lot of our vacations have been cruising vacations - just haven't found a Disney cruise we can afford yet!!

We'll be staying first at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, then Vacation Village at Parkway (yes, I've spent hours looking at those threads).  This site is loaded with very useful info and I look forward to spending more time perusing it.


----------



## guccilove

hello everyone! i'm new to the boards, and new to WDW hopefully this year!! we're planning for the end of November for our very first WDW visit.  i'm already excited and researching like crazy right now. I haven't booked yet, but I will soon.  who's going? for sure, my husband is (DH?), and my DD10 and DS5. i think i did those right.... hehe.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Hi Guys,

Where do I start???? I suppose HELLO is a good place hey! 

I've been checking this site out on a few occassions but never hopped onto a pc to sign up.... I do everything from my iPhone lol

I just stumbled across this site when I was searching for info on SOLO TRAVEL to WDW as I'm braving a trip to the world all the way from Down Under alone. I'll miss my 2 kids alot as they'll be with my ex husband and i did feel and still do a little GUILTY for booking flights without them.

My kids aged 5 and 7 have already been to Disneyland LA in 2009, Hong Kong Disneyland in 2010 and in December 2011 I took them to Europe for Christmas and we had 4 nights in Hong Kong Disneyland to break up the journey to UK, then the week before Christmas we had 4 nights in the Executive Suite at Disneyland Paris' Newport Bay Club- that was our AMAZING Xmas pressie form my brother and he came with us. I'm concluding that the kids are not deprived and I will take them to WDW when they are going to REMEMBER it fully..... It's an expensive trip from Australia!!!!

Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting to know some like minded Disney Crazy people from anywhere in the world. Any tips on Solo Travel to WDW????? I went in 1998 when I was a Travel agent but i was put in a group of other agents so i wasn't exactly alone despite not knowing anyone before I left for the trip. This trip is about finding myself and I've already registered for the 10 miler Tower of Terror run for 29th September. Anyone else going to be there around that time or doing the run themselves???

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Hi, On the main page once you log in, there is a separate thread called "Disney for Adults and Solo Travelers."  There are so many great resources here to help you plan.  Happy Planning!


----------



## siskaren

There's a whole forum here on DISboards for adult and solo travelers:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Hi guys thanks so much for ur advice and the link... I'm going to check it out right now.... While I lie in the sun watching (half watching) the kids Play on the playground.


----------



## LovingDisney2012

I am new to the board and did a search for how to start a thread, but no posts came up on the topic. Can anyone tell me how to start a new thread (not a reply to a post)? I googled it, and it said there is a new thread button, but I cannot find one.
Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

The new thread button is at the bottom of every page in each forum.


----------



## LovingDisney2012

siskaren said:


> The new thread button is at the bottom of every page in each forum.



That's what I read on google, but for some reason, that does not show up for me. The only option I have is "post reply".


----------



## lovetoscrap

LovingDisney2012 said:


> That's what I read on google, but for some reason, that does not show up for me. The only option I have is "post reply".



You need to be on the main page of a forum (like the Welcome Board) where all the thread titles are listed.  If you have opened a thread to read it will only give you the Post Reply option.  On the page with the thread titles you will have the button for New Thread.


----------



## siskaren

The post reply button is at the bottom of a thread page (this particular thread is titled "Welcome to the DIS boards !!"); the new thread button is at the bottom of a forum page (this thread is in the forum titled "Welcome to the DIS").


----------



## Mauicshell

There are SO many abreviations!  How do you find out what people are talking about?


----------



## siskaren

There's a sticky in this forum titled "A List of Common Abbreviations."


----------



## roxychip

Hey
       I am a newbie to your forum and have visited disneyland twice before and the third visit is booked for October. Im from Australia female 34 and a big kid we will be staying at the disneyland hotel for the first time look forward to posting some more 

Roxane


----------



## Sunshinepixie27

Hello everyone!  I have been enjoying this site for many many years.  I have finally decided to say hello!  My family loves Disney and we try to go every year.  We are once again planning on trekking down there for Fall Break!


----------



## HFBelle

Hi! Quick question... How do you get the ability to post a photo for yourself? And how are you able to change the earning my ears title under your name?


----------



## siskaren

The title under your name is determined by how many posts you have, so you're not able to change it yourself (I don't know what the levels are, but I would imagine you can find it somewhere under FAQs.)

As for posting a picture, if you're talking about under your name, click on User CP, then select Edit Avatar under Settings & Options.  If you're talking about at the end of your posts (like in lovetoscrap's post), select Edit Signature under Settings & Options.

ETA: I just took a closer look at lovetoscrap's post, and realized that she has links that show how to do those things.


----------



## Farmland Fun Family

Hello Everyone!

I am a long time reader (lingering and drooling), and have finally decided that it was time to participate.   I am looking forward to interacting with you all and maybe even getting the chance to meet some of you sometime!

We very much enjoy Disney in every way that we can!  We take part in Pin Trading, Love to indulge in the many Dining opportunities, and have decided to try out the whole Vinylmation trading thing on our upcoming trip in April.

I have used much of the good advice that has been posted on here over the last few years... so thanks to everyone for that!   

On the upcoming trip, I am hoping to find the time to do a dining review for everyone. 

Well with all that said .. will see you all around on here.. happy to talk to anyone, so don't be afraid to say hi


----------



## HFBelle

ok thanks very much! I'm on here most of the time from a mobile devcie, so it's difficult to figure things out sometimes!


----------



## lovetoscrap

HFBelle said:


> Hi! Quick question... How do you get the ability to post a photo for yourself? And how are you able to change the earning my ears title under your name?



You can change the words under your name to anything you want.  The titles like Earning My Ears are the default.  Go into User CP/ Edit Details and you can put what you want in the Custom User Title section.  Many people put something else there.  What you can't do it make it in color or move-- only our Tag Fairy can do that and if you mess with the Custom User Title after she makes it pretty then you will lose what she wrote.



siskaren said:


> The title under your name is determined by how many posts you have, so you're not able to change it yourself (I don't know what the levels are, but I would imagine you can find it somewhere under FAQs.)
> 
> As for posting a picture, if you're talking about under your name, click on User CP, then select Edit Avatar under Settings & Options.  If you're talking about at the end of your posts (like in lovetoscrap's post), select Edit Signature under Settings & Options.
> 
> ETA: I just took a closer look at lovetoscrap's post, and realized that she has links that show how to do those things.



  Except how to make your own Custom User Title!  I had to go in and try to remember how to do that.


----------



## Hungergames24

Hi Everybody! I'm brand new to the Dis boards And I love it and I love reading TR's!!!! ​


----------



## dstupper

Aloha Farmland Fun Family, I am fairly new on here as well.  We live in Hawaii, and are working to plan a Disneyland trip soon...working that out now.  Trying to get into that Grand Cal with DVC points.  As we are out here, we hob-nob @ Aulani alot, so if you have any questions about Aulani, dont be shy


----------



## AndreeaScott

Hello. I'm new here and hopefully I will help the community.


----------



## lejen

Hey all, I'm a local to Orlando and so i'm new to the DISboards but definitely not to Disney. I'm a florida baby, and since i've been on here I just love the camaraderie that is here. 

I've finally decided that I wanna be a part of this.  

Looking forward to learning about youuuu.


----------



## grumpyfan83

this site is great


----------



## yoho843

I can't find any thread to address my question and hope you can help.
Today I posted replies to three Points for Rent posts and also sent PM's to each poster.  I have read the guidelines and tried to post accordingly.  However, I noticed that on all three posts there is a red circle at the bottom of the purple box which contains my username.  I don't see this on any other posts.  I did see one that was green, but most are gray.  What does this mean?  I found something about red being a "negative reputation", but it wasn't clear just what this means...doesn't sound good.  How do I find out what the problem is?  Perhaps this is why I am getting no responses.
I have successfully rented three times previously with no problems.
I would appreciate your response.


----------



## siskaren

I positioned my cursor over the circle at the bottom of the box under your name (which on this board seems to be purple) and got a message that said "yoho843 is offline."  I checked one of the threads you referenced and found one with a green circle which indicated "<name> is online now."  I don't know what red might mean, but I would assume it's nothing to worry about since green and purple aren't.


----------



## lovetoscrap

yoho843 said:


> I can't find any thread to address my question and hope you can help.
> Today I posted replies to three Points for Rent posts and also sent PM's to each poster.  I have read the guidelines and tried to post accordingly.  However, I noticed that on all three posts there is a red circle at the bottom of the purple box which contains my username.  I don't see this on any other posts.  I did see one that was green, but most are gray.  What does this mean?  I found something about red being a "negative reputation", but it wasn't clear just what this means...doesn't sound good.  How do I find out what the problem is?  Perhaps this is why I am getting no responses.
> I have successfully rented three times previously with no problems.
> I would appreciate your response.



That just indicates if you are online or not.  Has nothing to do with a reputation and people rarely even look at that unless they are trying to track down a moderator!


----------



## yoho843

lovetoscrap said:


> That just indicates if you are online or not.  Has nothing to do with a reputation and people rarely even look at that unless they are trying to track down a moderator!


Thank you...I'm relieved!  Guess anytime I'm looking at it, it will be red. LOL!


----------



## yoho843

siskaren said:


> I positioned my cursor over the circle at the bottom of the box under your name (which on this board seems to be purple) and got a message that said "yoho843 is offline."  I checked one of the threads you referenced and found one with a green circle which indicated "<name> is online now."  I don't know what red might mean, but I would assume it's nothing to worry about since green and purple aren't.


Thank you so much!  Glad my reputation isn't tarnished.


----------



## Missy13d69

Hi everyone! I'm new here on DIS. Found the forum while searching for info on Disney World. We are planning our first trip. It's over a year away, but I want to learn as much as I can!


----------



## jleeaconte

Hi I'm new here! Hoping to be planning our disney trip soon! Haven't been there in 20 years :O


----------



## LovesPineappleFloats

Hi all...I'm new here! We belong to several other Disney related sites and have been lurking here a while. Finally decided to join and see what it's all about. We are owners at BLT for about a year or so now, and we absolutely LOVE Disney!


----------



## scigeek

Found DIS boards when lookin for somewhere to swap my morrisons disney cards and am enjoyin lookin at the all the threads and remembering my hol to WDW in 2003, makes me really want to go back soon 

sg


----------



## sewsweet

Hi all,
I'm new too! (well sort of)
I signed up for my account way back in I think February, and just "stalked" around to see what this was all about.
Well, I'm VERY impressed and glad I'm here.

I used to be a member on another site that sadly dropped its forums.  I was missing some Disney camaraderie.

As you can tell by my "name", I'm a sewer (seamstress, fabric lover/hoarder, etc.)
I am also a crafter of all kinds, which often gets me in alot trouble. 

I am very eager to see what is available here and participate.


----------



## FancyNancy

Hi Everyone! Just introducing myself. My daughter and I are going to be at Disney in 3 weeks plus change! I joined up in March so I though I would pop in and say hey!

I notice a ton of abbreviations used on the boards. It would be so helpful if someone could start a thread with a list of those abbreviations and what they are short for so some of us newbies wouldn't be so confused! (or maybe it's just me)


----------



## sewsweet

FancyNancy said:


> Hi Everyone! Just introducing myself. My daughter and I are going to be at Disney in 3 weeks plus change! I joined up in March so I though I would pop in and say hey!
> 
> I notice a ton of abbreviations used on the boards. It would be so helpful if someone could start a thread with a list of those abbreviations and what they are short for so some of us newbies wouldn't be so confused! (or maybe it's just me)



I would love to know what the abbreviations are too.
Some I can figure out, but some I can't.

Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

About 6 threads below this one is a thread will most of the abbreviations you will see here.


----------



## sewsweet

lovetoscrap said:


> About 6 threads below this one is a thread will most of the abbreviations you will see here.



Thank you!


----------



## Freckleflower

Hi all! 
Just browsing and trying to get use to this. 

Hope you are all having a nice Easter


----------



## daryl82much

New to the board.  Planning a trip in '13 with my kids and their families (16 people) and our two exchange students that we've had (2 + 5).  My one daughters in-laws want to come also (2) and my other daughters in-laws will come if their daughter and family can come (2 + 5).  So far, that's 32  My one daughters friend wants to bring her family also (5)  Was going to be the nice grandpa/dad and buy everybody Mickey Bars, but I think that's out.  I think it's turning into a trip where you might just see some of the others and maybe not.(

Couple questions.  What are pins (something to do with discounts) and when can one start to make reservations for 2013?  Also, my one daughter has 6 in her family and the other has 5.  What's the best deal over all, being most value resorts only hold 4?

Enjoying reading all the post.

Daryl (11 trips and counting)


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

Well first off, let me start out by saying *"WELCOME"* to the best site for everything Disney. *Pins *are codes that may be attached to your name when you call Disney Reservations, you have to ask if there may be a code attached to your name. You get these by ordering Vacation Planning DVD's, save up Vacations on *DisneyWorld.com* also order free maps from the Disney website. Also, AAA Auto Insurance has discounts for members or Disney's Visa Card has discounts as well. These all will help you save on your vacation. Now through any *Value Resorts*, you can requests adjoining rooms, but I would ask way in advance, that way you'll know for sure that you can get adjoining rooms. I hope I answered some of your questions, if not, I know someone, who has more knowledge about these subjects, will be able to assist you. Have a magical day and I hope your trip will be the best trip ever 


daryl82much said:


> New to the board. Planning a trip in '13 with my kids and their families (16 people) and our two exchange students that we've had (2 + 5). My one daughters in-laws want to come also (2) and my other daughters in-laws will come if their daughter and family can come (2 + 5). So far, that's 32 My one daughters friend wants to bring her family also (5) Was going to be the nice grandpa/dad and buy everybody Mickey Bars, but I think that's out. I think it's turning into a trip where you might just see some of the others and maybe not.(
> 
> Couple questions. What are pins (something to do with discounts) and when can one start to make reservations for 2013? Also, my one daughter has 6 in her family and the other has 5. What's the best deal over all, being most value resorts only hold 4?
> 
> Enjoying reading all the post.
> 
> Daryl (11 trips and counting)


----------



## ReeceRN

Hello everyone! First post to the boards, just getting my feet wet! Love the site! My family and I took our first trip to WDW last April and LOVED IT (as we knew we would)! This site has kept me informed and excited about our next trip! Thanks for all the hard work and keep it up! 

1st Trip Details: 
Apr 16-23 2011
Camped at Fort Wilderness (I will definitely be on those forums!)
Experienced all 4 parks (Did the total Disney Rookie move and ran my family   
                                 ragged from 7-8am until 10-11pm every day)
Had dining plan that was a life saver!
Great experience for all of us!


----------



## daryl82much

Thanks for the info on pins.  Think I'll start playing around on the Disney site.  Free maps would be fun just to study  and of course a vacation planning video is great fun to watch and dream over.  Thanks again


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

Just wanted to reply back to say, You Are Very Welcome.  Just remember, people here are either first timers and or just Love Everything Disney, you'll always somehow find an answer here.  May you a terrific Easter and have a Magical Day. I know we have a trip planned for late August, and I know, I truly cannot wait, I LOVE EVERYTHING DISNEY.  Once again, you are very welcome.


daryl82much said:


> Thanks for the info on pins. Think I'll start playing around on the Disney site. Free maps would be fun just to study and of course a vacation planning video is great fun to watch and dream over. Thanks again


----------



## dreamondreamer

dreamondreamer said:


>



I have no idea what I'm doing. Sorry!


----------



## lovetoscrap

dreamondreamer said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing. Sorry!



Is there something I can help you with?  You seem to have figured out how to post.  We prefer you don't just post random smilies on threads.


----------



## terzy

thank you I'm glad to be here with all of you


----------



## hujh2012

welcome


----------



## Nobtis

Hi Everyone!
   Just found this board! My wife & I love Disney and we had a blast on the Maiden Voyage of The Disney Fantasy! Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Fairest

hujh2012 said:


> welcome



so cool to be here on the board!


----------



## Mouse Louse

Hi there!

I had a neighbor tell me about this place. Looks great!


----------



## Epcot Queen

I am a middle school student and I love Walt Disney World! I can't wait to go again and look forward to meeting everyone here!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Epcot Queen said:


> I am a middle school student and I love Walt Disney World! I can't wait to go again and look forward to meeting everyone here!


 
 There are so many knowledgeable people here that can answer any question you have about all things Disney. Enjoy and Happy Planning!


----------



## LilyKate

I had heard about the Disboards before but I never thought it was this big! I am a big Disney fan and can't wait to read about some of the interesting tips/info on the boards. Hello!


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Nobtis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just found this board! My wife & I love Disney and we had a blast on the Maiden Voyage of The Disney Fantasy! Looking forward to getting to know you all!


 
Hi Nobtis, I'm happy for you, but a little envious that you were able to sail on the Fantasy. There is a great Cruise Line Forum here on the boards, that you may find helpful, in addition to all your expperience from your previous trip in planning your next trip. 



LilyKate said:


> I had heard about the Disboards before but I never thought it was this big! I am a big Disney fan and can't wait to read about some of the interesting tips/info on the boards. Hello!


 
LilyKate, welcome to our addiction! This is a great place to learn and share information about all things Disney.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Eutychus said:


> Are the other cruise lines a better deal?


 
There is a cruise line forum here on the boards and while a better deal is subject to various criteria, you may get a quicker response to your question there. Happy Planning and Sailing!


----------



## FairestOfThemAll87

I'm a newbie to the board, just wanted to post a hello from Texas 
Going to Disney in August for the 5th time in my life (4 times at the world and 1 time in cali). Been going since I was 3. Hope to learn some new and exciting stuff from this board ! 

-Lauren


----------



## dlconway

Sorry for this really stupid question, but what does bump mean when looking to rent points?


----------



## siskaren

I'm not aware of it having any meaning with regards to renting points; it's just a way to move (or bump) a thread to the top of the page.


----------



## Niewoe

We're hoping to close on our DVC membership in July... very excited to plan our first vacation as members!!  Any advice/suggestions?


----------



## lovemybabes

Hi there! Very first post, never been to Disney and I am really wanting to plan to go soon! My cousin lives in Clermont and goes all the time, she has convinced me that I need to go. I can't wait to see & read all about it here!


----------



## North of Mouse

Hi, hope someone can help me here - don't really know where to go with this question. Since the Dis was updated earlier this month, they make me go through the "log in" process everytime I post - whether it's been 5 min. or 30 min. or everytime I get back online. They would NOT accept my old password that has worked perfectly - gave me a new one that's crazy with letter caps, small letters, and numbers. STILL, I have to re enter it EVERY TIME I get online. I'm going NUTS. Can someone please help, or tell me where to go to get help? Thank you so much


----------



## lovetoscrap

North of Mouse said:


> Hi, hope someone can help me here - don't really know where to go with this question. Since the Dis was updated earlier this month, they make me go through the "log in" process everytime I post - whether it's been 5 min. or 30 min. or everytime I get back online. They would NOT accept my old password that has worked perfectly - gave me a new one that's crazy with letter caps, small letters, and numbers. STILL, I have to re enter it EVERY TIME I get online. I'm going NUTS. Can someone please help, or tell me where to go to get help? Thank you so much



There are threads on this on the Technical Support board.  You need to clear all of your DISboards cookies.


----------



## North of Mouse

lovetoscrap said:


> There are threads on this on the Technical Support board.  You need to clear all of your DISboards cookies.



Thank you so much! With my computer savvy DH's help I am now back to normal with my log in


----------



## sg1

hi ppl Im new to the boards.. Im going to disney in september with my girlfriend. we were both there seperately  when we were young so dont really remember too much. I joined up to get some much needed tips and advice. I look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## lswnson

Has anyone ever taken WDW trip totally alone?  I'm seriously contemplating doing this in Dec. for 5 days--the thought of being able to do what I want, when I want to do it really appeals to me.  Wondering if any other adult has done this and loved it or regretted it?


----------



## lovetoscrap

lswnson said:


> Has anyone ever taken WDW trip totally alone?  I'm seriously contemplating doing this in Dec. for 5 days--the thought of being able to do what I want, when I want to do it really appeals to me.  Wondering if any other adult has done this and loved it or regretted it?



We have an entire forum dedicated to Adult and Solo travelers:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54  There are many over there that love to talk about their experiences.


----------



## sarahbell

Hello everyone! After reading and lurking on this board for hours and hours, it's about time I introduce myself. I will be going to DL with my DH, DD (3.75 years), and DS (20 mo) this June. It will be my 3rd trip to DL, but 1st w/ the kids; though we went to DW last year when DS was 4 mo. We went with DH's big family and just followed them around. Now I am the planner and have lots to learn. So excited! Thanks all for the wealth of info here!


----------



## ColleenCali

Hi! I'm new here, trying to figure out my way around this place. Hubs and I went to WDW for our Honeymoon in 2000 and are starting to plan our first trip with our son; he will be 5 then. We're planning a Spring 2013 trip!


----------



## teal12hearts

Hi, I am new to dis boards and I am wondering how you can start your own thread. Also, how do you start a countdown.


----------



## MissBrit

After years of accidentally abandoning the site, I'm back with a new username! I am a recent college graduate, going back to WDW after about 4 years. I couldn't be more excited!

It's nice to be back


----------



## hollysurly

Hello everyone,

I am the newest member here and just wanted to drop by and introduce myself.


----------



## Olinecoach61

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the board but have been reading it for a while.  Heading to the world in July!


----------



## Rennick

New to the boards.  Love the site!


----------



## titi0508

Hi, my name is Maria and I'm new to this site. I wish I had found it before, since we are going on our WDW vacation in only 10 days. We are a family of 5 traveling from Hawaii. 
So far I love this site, itmhas amazing and very helpful information!!!


----------



## aPiratesLife4M3

I just wanted to say hi and announce to the world that we are planning our 6th WDW vacation in October. This will be the first time we have stayed somewhere other than Pop, and we will miss Pop but POR French Quarter: HERE WE COME!! DH and I were married in Jackson Square of New Orleans in October 2009 so we expect to feel right at home at PORFQ. Can't wait. Pretty excited to do Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party again too. We live to see the Headless Horseman gallop out and start the spooky fun.


----------



## ERmickeyRN

never really posted but figured it was time to jump in.


----------



## ghtx

I am new here too.  Looking forward to the discussions.


----------



## MSierra123

After lurking on these wonderful boards for a few months, I figured I would come out and say hello. 

We will be going to WDW in August. It will be our family's first time there. I am enjoying all the wonderful tips and reading all the trip reports. This is such a helpful board. I am so glad I found it.


----------



## diana11

Hey guys I just wanted to say hello and this is a great Disney discussion board. I will be visiting it quite often. So I am looking forward to chatting with you guys. Have a great one.


----------



## vikdeco

Hey! I'm new on the forums. I've perused the site many time for info and finally said why not contribute!


----------



## 11point5

For the past 3 months I've been spending 95% of my free time lurking the amazingly helpful and interesting posts on here and I finallyyyy joined! I LOVE these boards and I'm so happy to be able to contribute now!  Our trip isn't until October, but reading through everyone else's experiences is helping the 129 days FLY by!!!


----------



## LongLiveDisney

I'm somewhat new here too! I joined in December but never got around to visiting! I feel so welcome already! How great it is to be surrounded by fellow Disney fans! I look forward to a long-lasting bond with my new Disney Family!


----------



## Reendawg24

New to these boards, great to see a website dedicated to all things Disney! Hopefully I will be able to use these boards as a source of info for planning a schedule for my fam's upcoming WDW trip!


----------



## Stickers118

Been on here a long time ago but had lost my log in.
look forward to many discussions.
As a fella it seems i am in a the minority. However been a Disney fan for years. Looking forward to our next WDW trip in 2013, after our last trip to DLP last November


----------



## brittainy

Hi! New here, too. Planning a WDW trip just me & my mom this Fall and can't wait! Looking forward to passing the dreadfully long amount of time until then chatting with everyone about my favorite thing..DISNEY!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Stickers118 said:


> Been on here a long time ago but had lost my log in.
> look forward to many discussions.
> As a fella it seems i am in a the minority. However been a Disney fan for years. Looking forward to our next WDW trip in 2013, after our last trip to DLP last November



You might be surprised at the number of dudes we have here.    If you have children you might check out our Disney Dad's forum found in our Disney for Families board.


----------



## Denise69

Just checking out if my post works. For some reason I can't post on my cruise meet...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Denise69 said:


> Just checking out if my post works. For some reason I can't post on my cruise meet...



You have not completed your registration.  Until then you will only be able to post on the Welcome Board.  Please take a look at the thread below this one for instructions on completing your registration so you can post on all of our forums.


----------



## HelloMinnie

I have been lurking for five years now and finally decided there is no shame in admitting I am Disney obsessed 

These boards have been a great help with trip planning over the years and now I am ready to give my two cents to anyone who will listen to my Disney talk 

Just returned from a one week stay at POFQ with my family and enjoyed it immensely. Wish I could start planning a trip for 2013 but have to start working on saving many pennies first. 

Excited to be part of the community and can't wait to chat with other Disney addicted folks!


----------



## Stickers118

lovetoscrap said:


> You might be surprised at the number of dudes we have here.    If you have children you might check out our Disney Dad's forum found in our Disney for Families board.



Thanks i will check out the Dad's forum, being the only dude in the family.


----------



## sbrngritton

Hi I am taking my little girl to Disney World in July and it is our first time! I am really excited  and can't wait to read all of this great information.


----------



## KMcCP

Hi all!


  I'm also joining the club and posting after lurking for a while now. My husband and I  have a trip planned for Disney World in early December with our five year old and Disney crazy daughter. We're staying at the new Art of Animation resort. We made all our dining reservations last week and are so looking forward to it.


----------



## Suelala

HI...I thought I had posted my first reply on a board, but it is nowhere to be found. What did I do wrong??? This probably wont go thru, either, ha, ha!!


----------



## Chadillac

Just wanted to say hello. My daughter and I are HUGE Disney fans and we are looking forward to all the info on this forum. Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## mmilza

Thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## mickey1968

This is my first post after lurking for around 9 months. I have planned two trips with information from these boards and can't wait for my next trip!


----------



## pickledtink1911

Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself! I am a huge Disney fan and am looking forward to talking and discussing with all of you about the greatest place on earth!


----------



## Marc Jenks

...could you imagine if you had to wait 203 days until going back to Disneyland?


----------



## anorman

It's fixed now.....whew!


----------



## Dixieland Delight

I've been to Disney World SO many times...I can't even begin to count them up!! I'm hoping for a trip back soon. This time I'm taking my fiance who's NEVER been!! So exciting!  [/COLOR]


----------



## lindsay314

Hi, I'm a long-time lurker, but I've finally decided to join this community about one of my favorite things--Disney. 

I'm a life-long Disney fan that has only been to WDW 3 times, but I've loved and collected the movies for years.  After 10 years I finally got to go back this past February (2012) and had a wonderful time.  I'm going back again in October for my first holiday (Halloween) at Disney, and I can't wait!

I'm looking forward to meeting people and discussing one of my favorite places.  Hope to see you all around!


----------



## PrincessLilysMommy

Hello all!! 

Became a lurker a few weeks back, and figured I join the thread because I love the ideas, tips, and information. Great forum! 

My family of three is in the planning process for our trip in May 2013! Cant Wait!!


----------



## frankieeyre

I've been reading this forum for a while now, but never thought to sign up!!! 
So here I am and now I can join in all the fun!!


----------



## cheeriochick

What a great resource this board is! I grew up in central Florida. I went to Disney countless times on "Day Trips" when I lived there as well as a few visits in the past few years when I was in the area visiting family.  Our church group visited Disney in Oct. 1971 and a pic of us standing in front of Cinderella's Castle made the local paper, lol.

I've lived in Michigan since 1985 and have 3 grandkids (ages 14 months, 4 and 7) up here that need..yes it's a need.. to experience Disney, lol. As many times as I went when I was young, I have never stayed in the Resort so I'm very excited about sharing this adventure with my daughter and her family.  We're staying in a Cabin in Ft Wilderness for 4 days in Sept., then heading out to visit family for a few days. The anticipation of our trip is definitely an "E" ticket ride!


----------



## DeliriumDisney

Hello! Not the first time I was on Disney boards- I went by another 
     name a long while ago which escapes me lol. But I am here to read,
     discuss and show the experiences I had growing up with Disney World
     as a child. 

     BTW coming soon I'm doing a "Timeline video" of all the Disney trips
     my family took from the first one my mom took in 1976 to the most
     recent in 2006. Then soon it will be time for me to head to Disney once 
     again after a 7 year hiatus! 

     Be sure to look out for me.


----------



## Ilikesnacks

This is a great board.


----------



## Garybaynes

Spending 5 days in Epcot. Cant do it all in one!


----------



## buzzcoleman14

New to the boards, just wanted to say hi to everyone!


----------



## lovinmy2

I've been lurking for awhile and decided to join.  Love all the ideas for Disney!  We have our 2nd trip planned for September.  Can't wait!  I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Plutonian Kaiser

Hi everybody, I'm new to Disney Vacations and look forward to going in late september

Thanks for all the tips

I'm new to DISboards and appreciate any tips and help!

Which is the best moderate resort?

Which is the best luxury resort?

Which is the best waterpark?

Which is the best theme park?

Where is the best food at a good price?


----------



## jmeadowsusn

Going on a solo vacation to Disney World for my first time.  Pretty excited about it.


----------



## Bravegirls

Hey everyone! Brand new to disboards and addicted already! First holiday to WDW in Sept!!! Staying at the AKL with my mum, daughter and my daughter friend! If you're heading there yourself in Sept look out for 4 really white Glasweigns, that will be us! Its been raining here for 4 weeks straight

Soooo looking forward to some Florida sunshine! Going on a 3 day cruise at the end of our holiday as well! 

Any tips would be amazing!! i.e. is it a good idea to hire a car for Universal and the malls? what is the best mall for bargain hunting?!!! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bravegirls

my my you're brave! Must be exciting though, you'll meet so many amazing people!


----------



## jburgi2505

Hello everyone! New to the board. Going on our 2nd Disney vacay in September. Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Meredith Santana

I'm so excited to have finally joined! I've heard so many great things and I'm so glad that I joined. I'm a huge fan of everything Disney. I'm a Disneyland Resort annual passholder and I've been to Disneyland Paris, WDW a few times and on 6 Disney cruises. I'm loving these message boards already!!


----------



## Andiamo

Bon giorno!


----------



## KCRLisa

Thanks for the warm welcome(s)!!!  Looking forward to spending time here!


----------



## Beast384

Glad to be here!  Excited to meet more fans!!!


----------



## TeamTilson

I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to jump onboard! Spending 5 days in Poly at the end of Aug 2012. Looking forward to my 3rd trip (our 2nd trip as a family). 

Do they have silent ninjas who chop onions in front of you when you first enter MK? I swear those tears come out of nowhere.


----------



## SuperCalGal

Like everybody else i've been lurking for a long time and decided to join because im planning a best friend disney trip and need alot of help


----------



## sushi candy

Hi all! 

I have been lurking for a few months already but only registered recently. I love how informative this board is and how sweet the members are.


----------



## stayinmylife

I've been lurking on the boards for far too long now, so I thought I'd finally come out and say hi!  I've gotten so much great information from this site, especially for my upcoming trip.  Thanks!!


----------



## DisneytheKid

Ive been on the site for a little over a year now and I gotta say I LOVE THIS SITE!!!! So much helpful information around every corner. Keep up the great work and thanks for helping all of us new people


----------



## joeve09

gpsgkr said:


> Hi all!  this is my 1st post and I hope I am doing this right.  I just found this place and I am leaving in 17 days!  I wish I had found you all sooner......   This information here is so helpful I am so glad I found it.
> Thanks again.  Looking foward to be a part of all the fun.



hi to you too! welcome here ..have fun


----------



## Pjwonder

sushi candy said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I have been lurking for a few months already but only registered recently. I love how informative this board is and how sweet the members are.



Me too


----------



## dizdad223

I've given up trying to convert our friends to Disney nuts like us. I guess you either have it or you don't. Here's to making some new friends!


----------



## CLROCA

HELLO!!! I'M A NEWBIE!!! Very excited b/c I LOVE/ADORE/LIVE for Disney...and in 8 days am going on my 2nd cruise...here to find out about Fish Extenders and what they are all about! Have seen so much great information so far! 

This is wonderful!

Excited to be here!
Carmen


----------



## elfbo

I think i may have selected something that leaves tickers and images as links instead of showing them on the page, and I dont know what it was I changed.  

I am using chrome as my web browser in case thats the problem.

Help! I miss seeing the countdowns.


----------



## siskaren

elfbo said:


> I think i may have selected something that leaves tickers and images as links instead of showing them on the page, and I dont know what it was I changed.
> 
> I am using chrome as my web browser in case thats the problem.
> 
> Help! I miss seeing the countdowns.



You need to select the code labeled PseudoHTML, UBBCode or BBCode.


----------



## cheekypoppins

HI everyone I'm new to this site but going on my 10th trip in only 48days


----------



## KandAMom

New here also   Thinking about an ABD trip for July 2013. Grand Canyon


----------



## henrymilathy

Hello Everyone....I'm Henry Milathy..It's a great pleasure of mine to become a part of this forum site.. Using this definitely i"ll explore my knowledge...Thank you..


----------



## chukiman24

Long time fan of the boards and the podcast. Finally decided to register.  Greetings to all.


----------



## AurorainNJ

Hi there Dis boards!   Long time lurker...first time poster. My favorite section of the forums is the trip reports and love looking at the picture threads for the resorts as well.


----------



## AuroraNJ

AurorainNJ said:


> Hi there Dis boards!   Long time lurker...first time poster. My favorite section of the forums is the trip reports and love looking at the picture threads for the resorts as well.



Ya know I actually just realized I have two SNs on here. I wasn't able to post with the other account so I created a new one. Guess I'll have to see about deleting the old SN. Well...it's still me and I'm happy to be here lol


----------



## Ihave3cute1s

Hi everyone I've been lurking and thought I'd say hi! We are going to Disney World in Jan-Feb 2013 so excited!


----------



## TinkPlus2

New here, but leave for Disney in 9 days!! Can't wait for the Magic!


----------



## katyj26

I'm new on these boards but not new to Disney! Countless trips to WDW, two Disney cruises, and one trip to Disneyland!
Loving the boards already. It's like a little Disney lover community! So awesome!


----------



## Trish82

I am new to all this and only have 71 days before my Disney Fantasy cruise. I have been using the site for years to find info but all the fun stuff that is on here is really worth it


----------



## swtgreens

I am excited to join this group. Our family loves Disney! I joined the group in order to participate in the FE exchange for DCL! Cannot wait for the Disney Magic on Oct 27th!


----------



## xlls

Hello everyone, I'm new here, so I'm saying hi


----------



## cricket12960




----------



## ~Tinkerella

For many weeks now I am unable to see the blog/updates that appear at the top of the page in the smaller box area.  Is this just me???


----------



## DWIP

Just starting to plan for the magic for the first time, and this seems like the perfect place to start!!


----------



## kwelsh

Thanks for the welcome. Someone suggested that this might be the place for me to find the help I need. I am a DVC owner as well as an RCI member.  I have used most of my DVC points for this and next year but had many RCI points. I have a studio booked for a Christmas trip to WDW. I decided this was not enough space for my parents and me.  RCI confirmed a reservation for a 2 bedroom, I was excited and invited other family members to join us. Then RCI called and said they had made a mistake because my home property falls within 30miles of WDW I can not use RCI points at WDW.  I either need to find a way to get a one time exception to this rule or someone who is an RCI member with a home property outside the 30 mile radius with either a week or 115,500 points so that I could transfer my points to them and they could book the room for me as a guest. Has anyone else had this problem? Does anyone know away around this rule? Thanks!


----------



## IndianaKat

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but I'm a lifelong Disney fan. I finally got an annual pass this year and I don't think I'll ever give it up. The next trip I am planning is for October/November for the Food and Wine Festival a.k.a. the happiest time of the year at the happiest place on earth


----------



## EsmereldaInNoterDame

How do you post a thread??


----------



## sharplookingmouse

Hi everyone!

New here and planning a trip; a friend told me this was the best place on the internet for all things Disney so I'm checking it out!


----------



## GerryW80

Hey friends im making my first post starting from the welcome mat here! warm greetings to everyone on the community. happy postings


----------



## Loves2sail

Happy to be on here I am new to the board.  We are taking our first DIS magic cruise next month.  THis board is very helpful!


----------



## Angebee

Hey there, hi there, ho there!   I've been stalking for a bit but decided to finally make it official. While not a stranger to Disney World (past trips in siggy) this *IS* my first time trying to PLAN one. And I'm Mad Hatter enough to try and bring my parents and kid sister along with me. It's all worth it to see Mickey again, though! Looking forward to hearing some great tips and paying it forward once we (hopefully) go in February.


----------



## disjseag

Hi!  

New to the boards but not to Disney.  So glad to have found the boards!


----------



## Iamajoy79

Hi Everyone -  I'm new on the boards.  I've been a Disneyholic forever!  My husband thinks I need to go to Disneyanonymous....I figure this is pretty close.  I've lurked for quite a bit and feel that this is a place I can be myself and not be judged by my obsession for everything Dis.....  Glad to be here!


----------



## bunch

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the Forum.......We're going to WDW! We are staying on site at Pop Century, 5 days and nights with the Dining Plan. Yeah! I'm so excited. We will be at MNSSHP on the eve of Oct 23rd.
First meal is at TREX!


----------



## Melissahac99

Planning a trip to WDW for Nov 2012. These boards are awesome!


----------



## Glittercat

Hello! New to the boards but not Disney! My husband and I honeymooned at Walt Disney World 13 years ago! Last year we were finally able to bring our children to the magical land! They loved the trip, and we're planning our next vacation to the land of the Mouse for September 2013! Last time I had to be in my little wheelchair for the entirety of the trip, and it will be the same this time. However, this time we're getting a wheelchair comfy room . We're saving for our trip and are putting the down payment on it today...once we've chosen a resort...


----------



## B7londie

Also new to the boards, but not new to Disney! I found out about this website through the WDW FB profile, in the questions thread. So glad I did!


----------



## cagedzebra2

xlls said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here, so I'm saying hi


I'm also new and would like to say hi, I know we'll have plenty of fun on here while learning tons of info


----------



## ronalee

Hope there is room for one more lurker


----------



## Glittercat

_Greetings to the other newbies! *smiles*~ Rebecca_


----------



## Rgdoll

When I registered, somehow a letter was ommitted from my user name. How do I fix that? & how do I change my password? I have the Disboard app, & I can't find anywhere on there to fix this problem.


----------



## henry lutz

just joined up


----------



## lei8809

Hi everyone

I guess I've been kind of a lurker for a little bit but finally decided to register to plan our Disneyland trip. 

(hopefully this is a reply to the thread and not a specific person... I'm using the Android app so I have to get used to it)


----------



## RealEyes13

I am new to the boards~!!!  Thank you for a great place to learn more


----------



## TheWabbit

Just returned home from our 2nd trip to WDW. We attended our first MNSSHP on 9/11.


----------



## myizronu2

I was looking through this site and cannot seem to find what I am looking for.  I will admit that I am not very good in snooping around but hope that someone can help.

We are planning our second family trip for April 2013 and I am suprising the family at the end of October with the news.  I have plane tickets purchased.

We normally stay off of the resort and last time rented a house in the Haines City area.  Great spot.

My question is:

Does anyone know Disney's theme or motto for 2013.  I know when we went in 2011 it was livin' the dream 2011

Desperate dad needs help!!!!!!


----------



## Salina

Newbie here, trying to find more info for our next disneyland trip.. Hi


----------



## suecoppola

Hello to all, I am a long time podcast listener and lurker......but today I need to make everyone aware that beaches and cream is changing its menu and I am wondering if any one has comments on that.  I love beaches, we have icecream there at least three or four times a vacation.....their single hamburger is great, but now I see they will have fancy burgers that are higher priced..why in the world you change something when there is always a line out the door....crazy if you ask me

I am not sure what thread I should post this on.....I am just not that bright!


----------



## jthomas1

just saying hello


----------



## tryplm

Hi all!  My name is Missi, and I live in Cleveland, OH.  I've made a whopping 2 posts, but have yet to introduce myself.  In 40 days I will be checking into Caribbean Beach from 11/1-11/10.  DD turns 10 next week, so this trip is a surprise bday present for her.  Also taking my mom who has a birthday the day after we come home from the World.


----------



## secruthirds

Hi. My name is Steven. We are planning on taking my stepson to Disney World for his 5th birthday in 2014. Might be a little early, but maybe I can find som help planning closer to our trip


----------



## dcgirl67

Hello Eveyone, 

I am so glad this board exists. We plan on taking our first trip to Disney in 2015. I hope to join the coupon train to help make that happen.  Great to be here to learn all the dos and donts.


----------



## JimPGH

Hello! Go Steelers!


----------



## FreitasFarm

Hey there, hi there, ho there everyone!

My name is Michelle and I have been reading the disboards for a little while now. I decided to register because I am driving my husband nuts talking about our upcoming vacation.  I'm looking forward to sharing my excitement with others about visiting the happiest place on earth.


----------



## happycorgi

The Perrin 5 will like to say hi!

My wife and I love Disney I have been to WDW about 15 times, my wife 3 times, and my kids 2 times. Our next trip is going to be a surprise for the kids, we are taking them on the Cruise!  Can not wait to go!


----------



## Meril

Hello everybody !! 
I'm from France. I try to go to Disneyland Paris every 2 or 3 years, and I plan to go to WDW in 2014.
And I like to plan long before the date, so here I am, looking for tips and advises.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Hello all! Been paging thru for years but yesterday I made it thru ROFR for OKW and I need to learn all about the ins and outs of DVC. Been going to WDW since 72 and have stayed at most of the hotels.DVC will be "A Whole New World"   I'll be asking a lot of questions and I can see there are a lot of helpful people out there. Thanking you all in advance!


----------



## Britta1

Hello, 

This is my first post on the DISboards. Planning my very first WDW trip for spring 2013!

I have already learned so much from reading these boards and am looking forward to being part of the "community"!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Britta1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on the DISboards. Planning my very first WDW trip for spring 2013!
> 
> I have already learned so much from reading these boards and am looking forward to being part of the "community"!



Welcome! I am a newbie to the boards(and DVC) but not to WDW itself . I have taken about 40 trips there from my home in Illinois. Feel free to ask any questions. Be glad to help !


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

secruthirds said:


> Hi. My name is Steven. We are planning on taking my stepson to Disney World for his 5th birthday in 2014. Might be a little early, but maybe I can find som help planning closer to our trip



We took our daughter at 6 months. Then again at 18 months.Stayed both times at Ft Wilderness. Never too young!! she is 21 now and been there 16 times abd still loving it .


----------



## LoveLoveLoveDisney

This is my very first post on these forums although I have been reading the Trip Report forum for a few months. I'm from Australia and I'm 28years old and I have always wished and dreamed about visiting America and Disneyworld. I've always said "I'll save up money from now" but never did it seriously (or had the money to put away) until this year when my partner and I started saving $1000 a month for our trip that we hope to take in May 2014. 

This trip will mostly be for living my dream of going to Disneyworld but I would also like to see Las Vegas and New York. At the moment I haven't got a quote on how much the trip will cost but I'm budgeting around $20,000 (hopefully more!) for 3 weeks all up and 8 days specifically for Disneyworld. So that will be 2 days for the day for flying in and flying out and 6 full park days - 1 full day for each park and a day for each water park. 

I have a few questions that maybe the lucky peeps that get to go to Disney all the time may be able to answer. 

1. I have read a lot of trip reports mainly from when people have gone in May and it appears to be a good month - not the lowest crowd/price time but not the very highest either. I also picked it because we live in an extremely hot climate in Queensland, Australia and I would really like to go swimming a lot of the time while over there and also to be able to enjoy the water parks. I HATE the cold, so I need a hot month to travel. Is May an extremely hot month and not cold at all? I also picked May because I think it only has Memorial Day weekend and no other big events that will bring a ton more people to the park than usual? My partner would also enjoy the Star Wars weekends (if they are still happening) which also occur in May. I thought it was also a good month because it isn't school holidays (I think). Is 8 days enough for a first time trip or will we be rushed to see it all?

2. For the forums how do you get a little picture under your information at the side? How do you get the information on your profile to be different colours? How do you add a signature that appears underneath in all your posts? How do you get a wonderful glittery moving signature or picture!? Also, can you still add a countdown thing to your signature and how do they work?

3. I'd like to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge during our stay because I couldn't think of anything better than waking up to see a giraffe (or some other exotic animal) outside the window every morning. I absolutely love animals and that would be my favourite resort based on that. I've heard though that there isn't a lot of transport options from this resort to the parks? I think I've read there is only the bus which doesn't come and go very frequently? The main thing for this is the first day we go to the parks I want to go to Magic Kingdom and be able to have my first sight of the Magic Castle from the ferry boat. I read a trip report that a lady arrives by ferry every time she visits Disneyworld and her first sight of Magic Kingdom is as the ferry is rounding a corner of the river and there it is and you get to watch it getting closer and closer and she explained it so magically I think I would be crying so hard because I'll be so happy to finally be there and I think arriving by ferry will be such a perfect moment. So anyway, can you get the ferry from somewhere near AKL or would that just be silly and it be much easier and faster to just take the bus? Also is it very hard to get a room with that savannah view? I am really banking on staying at AKL to be able to see animals right outside my window and this may be the only trip to Disneyworld and America I ever have so I would be pretty devasted to get there and find out all those savannah room views are taken and I have to look at some gardens during my once in a lifetime trip to the one place in the entire world I have dreamed about going. 

4. (Sorry this is turing out to be a huge post probably no one will bother reading it now but I have no idea on all this overseas trip stuff, let alone Disneyworld particulars!) I know in my small town there isn't going to be a "Disneyworld" Expert Travel Agent, how am I going to book everything and have like all my room view requests and dining reservations and how are they going to tell me if, for example - Animal Kingdom Lodge may be closed for refurbishment when I wish to go, I mean there are SO many DETAILS you need to consider for a near-perfect stay at Disneyworld, don't you need to book ADR's 80 or something days before, I don't know, I'm like freaking out!! Travel agents not specialising in Disneyworld know nothing about all this!! 

5. Speaking of ADR's, I don't think I'll be booking a lot of them but I like the Rainforest Cafe restuarant so I would like to eat there once. If I don't make advanced reservations for everything, will we be waiting an hour or more to eat at a counter service place?

I think thats enough space taken up for now, sorry everyone! I've really enjoyed reading people's trip reports I think if I hadn't and just gone to Disneyworld I would be a total wreck and it would end up like my trip in highschool to France - didn't enjoy myself very much, don't remember much! Don't want that to happen on my trip of a lifetime!! 

If you happened to be THAT bored and read of all this, THANK YOU!! 

Lovelovelovedisney


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

The good news is you have 18 months to work some of this out. Keep asking questions a little at a time and you'll get answers. If you book the day 2014 hotel rates come out you'll get what you want especially for May. There is no ferry from AKL to Magic Kingdom but from the Transportation Center to the Kingdom. Even after 40 trips or so I still take the monorail because I'm so excited and it's faster! Relax and enjoy planning this trip.It's half the fun.


----------



## monica9

Welcome!

With saving $1000 a month for the next year and half, you are looking at a very nice vacation!

I don't think AKL Savannah room will be an issue. I've never stayed at AKL but when we went to eat at Boma there, there doesn't seem to be as many animals close by as I'm thinking you're picturing. Don't quote me on it though, I would go to the AKL thread and ask them more specific questions. As far as the hotel itself, it is BEAUTIFUL!
I suggest you look into restaurants and ADR's because if this is your first time and maybe only time for a long time, If I were you, I would want to make the most out of the vacation and there are great restaurants to try! 

You should take a bus to TTC and then take the ferry over like PP said. 

I think you will have a magical vacation and there are many threads out there so ask away!


----------



## Lisa Anne

Hello all my name is Lisa and I am planning my first trip to WDW and am very excited. We are going June 1-June 7 of 2014; I know we are 21 months away but I have never been to WDW but have been to DL alot when i was little I believe my last trip there I was eight.  My parents are finally healing from there health issues over the last two years and I thought this would be a great family vacation away from all the drama at home so our adventure begins.... Stay tuned for more of my plans


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Lisa Anne said:


> Hello all my name is Lisa and I am planning my first trip to WDW and am very excited. We are going June 1-June 7 of 2014; I know we are 21 months away but I have never been to WDW but have been to DL alot when i was little I believe my last trip there I was eight.  My parents are finally healing from there health issues over the last two years and I thought this would be a great family vacation away from all the drama at home so our adventure begins.... Stay tuned for more of my plans



AS much as I love DL, being the original and all, you will be in for quite a shock when you see the difference in WDW compared to DLR. First off you must stay on the grounds.Whether it be a DVC resort or Disney hotel do some research on prices and which park you would want to be close to.


----------



## Lisa Anne

Thanks for the warm welcome to the group!!!   I called and talked to a Disney travel agent and she gave me prices for 2013 staying for 6n/7d on the Magic your way plus hopper option we were thinking about staying at the AOA in a standard Little Mermaid room.  I was also thinking about the Deluxe Dining plan; she also told me that I can book as soon as Febuary for 2014 that excited me which means I seriously need to look at some stuff.  Very excited and appreciate all the help I can get from you guys.


----------



## LoveLoveLoveDisney

Thanks for taking the time to read my very long post there are really wonderful knowledgeable people on here!!! Well here goes...only a couple hundred thousand threads to read!


----------



## jennlovestinkerbelle

[/FONTR
Anyone have any help or pics, trying to create a small cake with royal purple and gold mickey or tinkerbelle embossing, wedding cake flavor and buttercream icing, if possible with a white chocolate slipper or castle on top. Dining at CRT for my birthday and would like the mini wedding cakes but with fondant coloring...do they do that and who do i contact


----------



## Princess23

So happy I stubbled across this!! This is fantastic!


----------



## DJthaplanet

brand new to te boards, super excited!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

DJthaplanet said:


> brand new to te boards, super excited!!



WELCOME ! Only been here a lilttle while myself. Lots of good info on DVC here for me because I'm new to that.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

I tried searching but could not find the answer. How do you change the title of a thread you started? Thanks in advance!


----------



## StarTrader

I've been a lurker on the DISboards for a long time and finally decided to jump in.  I love listening to Pete and the gang on the DIS Unplugged.  Veteran WDW visitor, although frequency of visits is not as often as I'd like.  Looking forward to connecting with other obsessed people.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

StarTrader said:


> I've been a lurker on the DISboards for a long time and finally decided to jump in.  I love listening to Pete and the gang on the DIS Unplugged.  Veteran WDW visitor, although frequency of visits is not as often as I'd like.  Looking forward to connecting with other obsessed people.



Welcome . I too am amazed at how much info I can get here. New to DVC so I will be checking here a lot for how to manage etc.


----------



## leftaslide

Hi to all! Brand new to the boards here. My family has been to Disney World twice already, 2011 and earlier this year. Already planning our trip for next year. Looking forward to all the advice helpful exchanges.


----------



## leafE

Newbie here too! I've been lurking for over a week but finally came out of the woodwork and decided to start posting.
I have very few people in my life who are Disney fanatics, so it's great to find thousands of them on the internet!


----------



## gjl

Found this while researching for a surprise trip for my family in March 2013.  I haven't spent much time searching yet for hints for ages 7,5,3 and new and the best way to please them all, but I will soon. Can anyone direct me to the thread that might help me out the best!  Thanks!


----------



## leftaslide

gjl said:


> Found this while researching for a surprise trip for my family in March 2013.  I haven't spent much time searching yet for hints for ages 7,5,3 and new and the best way to please them all, but I will soon. Can anyone direct me to the thread that might help me out the best!  Thanks!



Any idea where you're staying yet? I don't think you'll have much trouble pleasing those ages, as there are plenty of things to do for everyone. Are you looking for certain things specifically for their ages? The only one I'd have concerns about is the 3 year old, but I'd say definitely do Disney Jr. in Hollywood Studios, and Fantasyland in MK.


----------



## gjl

leftaslide said:


> Any idea where you're staying yet? I don't think you'll have much trouble pleasing those ages, as there are plenty of things to do for everyone. Are you looking for certain things specifically for their ages? The only one I'd have concerns about is the 3 year old, but I'd say definitely do Disney Jr. in Hollywood Studios, and Fantasyland in MK.



We are staying at the Poly with a theme park view and dining.  I got a great military discount!  I'm planning on only using the 4 day park hopper pass we can get for military as well, but we are going to spend Sunday-Sunday there so we can rest between park days and use the pool, do downtown disney, etc.  I do have ADRs booked to utlize the dining plan to the maximum potential.  We haven't been since "number 3" was 6 months and she will be 3 in January, and on top of that, my older two are now tall enough to ride the "big kid" rides.  We've usually been in line for princesses and fairies and I am here looking for hints on how to best spend the time with the different ages since I've got a good spread going now from 7-6 months.


----------



## leftaslide

gjl said:


> We are staying at the Poly with a theme park view and dining.  I got a great military discount!  I'm planning on only using the 4 day park hopper pass we can get for military as well, but we are going to spend Sunday-Sunday there so we can rest between park days and use the pool, do downtown disney, etc.  I do have ADRs booked to utlize the dining plan to the maximum potential.  We haven't been since "number 3" was 6 months and she will be 3 in January, and on top of that, my older two are now tall enough to ride the "big kid" rides.  We've usually been in line for princesses and fairies and I am here looking for hints on how to best spend the time with the different ages since I've got a good spread going now from 7-6 months.



Our youngest had just turned 4 last time we were there, and she did great at every park except Epcot. I think Hollywood Studios was the best as far as our youngest was concerned. Disney Jr. and the Toy Story Mania ride were great for us. Plus, they have the live shows (Belle and Little Mermaid) and plenty of "big kid" rides. I'd just browse through the theme park forum and see what jumps out at you. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## WDWLVR2

I had the blessing of visiting WDW for the first time in 2008, and again in 2011 and fell in love. So much so, I just finished the first step in purchasing a DVC @ the Wilderness Lodge. I am so excited, we will be planning our first dvc trip in sept/oct of 2013. My bff told me to come to DIS because it has a plethora of information. So far I am enjoying reading post and learning a great deal. Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge!

I have a DH irate: and myself , along with DD : DD  DSIL  DGS  and DGS .

2011-VWL 
2008-All Star Sports


----------



## Lesley84

Can someone please help me to put my disticker up on my info or signature or how ever to do it. I don't know which one is the correct one for the message boards. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## siskaren

Lesley84 said:


> Can someone please help me to put my disticker up on my info or signature or how ever to do it. I don't know which one is the correct one for the message boards. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!



The correct code to use is the one called PseudoHTML, UBBCode or BBCode.

To put in your signature, click on User CP, then under Settings & Options select Edit Signature, then copy/paste the correct code in the box.


----------



## burton178

Hope it's ok to use this thread to get to 10 posts... I'll make it up with some great trip reports later!!!!!!


----------



## Lesley84

siskaren said:


> The correct code to use is the one called PseudoHTML, UBBCode or BBCode.
> 
> To put in your signature, click on User CP, then under Settings & Options select Edit Signature, then copy/paste the correct code in the box.



Thank you so much! I have been trying everything and could get nothing accomplished... this has helped me out!!!


----------



## remy324

I AM NEW TO DISBOARDS AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT MEETING OTHER DISNEY CRUISERS ON OUR UPCOMING CRUISE? CAN ANYONE HELP?


----------



## TPR

Just took our first DCL cruise!  Loved it!  Will be post a TR soon.


----------



## chopstick

TPR said:


> Just took our first DCL cruise!  Loved it!  Will be post a TR soon.



So jealous! I cannot wait to take a Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## DisneyJen

PhoenixStrength said:


> I tried searching but could not find the answer. How do you change the title of a thread you started? Thanks in advance!



Looking to do the same thing and cannot find an answer. May some please help?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetoscrap

DisneyJen said:


> Looking to do the same thing and cannot find an answer. May some please help?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Click Edit at the bottom of your Original Post, then click on Advanced Edit when the Editing box come up.  You will have the Title box at the top so you can change it.


----------



## DisneyJen

lovetoscrap said:


> Click Edit at the bottom of your Original Post, then click on Advanced Edit when the Editing box come up.  You will have the Title box at the top so you can change it.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## MTT

Hi 

I am new to this forum but have been collecting Disney quite a long time; I have some WDCC pieces, Wall-E maquettes by GG, Tinker Bell Its a wonderfull world sericell and other things. My most precious treasure, among signed Tinker sericell, is Fantasia hardcover from 1940.

I have been also wondered is there any place selling/trading place for Disney collectibles e.g. for Sericells. I am not a big fan of ebay and would more preferably buy/sell directly with fellow collectors.


----------



## lovetoscrap

MTT said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum but have been collecting Disney quite a long time; I have some WDCC pieces, Wall-E maquettes by GG, Tinker Bell Its a wonderfull world sericell and other things. My most precious treasure, among signed Tinker sericell, is Fantasia hardcover from 1940.
> 
> I have been also wondered is there any place selling/trading place for Disney collectibles e.g. for Sericells. I am not a big fan of ebay and would more preferably buy/sell directly with fellow collectors.




We do not allow buying and selling of items on our boards. You might look on our Collectors Board and see if there are any recommendations of other places that might work for you.


----------



## gjmoon

Hi , I'm new. I live in Sydney Australia and I'm a big Disney fan. I have been lucky enough to have visited all 11 Disney theme parks around the world.
I once did the all in the space of 6 weeks


----------



## Liliquoymoon

Hello! My name is Liliquoymoon (AKA LaToya) and I go absolutely  over all things Disney! I've been a member of the board since April 2012 but this is my first post. After reading the boards for 7 months I figured I should introduce myself.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Welcome newbies !


----------



## BiggMak

My family and I will be at DW from Dec. 30-Jan. 6.  My family consists of a 2 year old.  Would the Magic Kingdom be a good idea for us on NYE?  Many say Epcot is lighter.... but will the experience be the same?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

BiggMak said:


> My family and I will be at DW from Dec. 30-Jan. 6.  My family consists of a 2 year old.  Would the Magic Kingdom be a good idea for us on NYE?  Many say Epcot is lighter.... but will the experience be the same?
> Thanks in advance!



I've been once to EPCOT on NYE and it was certainly fun enough for a two year old and above. Don't think you'll feel bad about your choice either way though! Ceertainly crowded and best to get your mind around that and enjoy what you see and do and not worry about what you won't see and do . Wish it was me .


----------



## Deshawn27

This is my first time ever joining a forum, but it looks like fun and i will able to learn a lot.


----------



## remy324

Welcome to Disboards! You can find everything you want about all things Disney. Enjoy


----------



## jerryb48

how do you post a question ?


----------



## siskaren

jerryb48 said:


> how do you post a question ?



Just go to the forum that would be the most appropriate for your question (Theme Park Attractions and Strategies, Resorts, Restaurants, etc.) and at the bottom left of the page is a button labeled "New Thread." Click on that and post your question.


----------



## eeyore85

Hiya my name is sam and i am from the UK, I love love love all things Disney, and am very lucky to be visiting WDW in May for our honeymoon! We are staying at the Grand Floridian, soo excited its a dream come true x


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

eeyore85 said:


> Hiya my name is sam and i am from the UK, I love love love all things Disney, and am very lucky to be visiting WDW in May for our honeymoon! We are staying at the Grand Floridian, soo excited its a dream come true x



Welcome aboard !   My family will also be there in May at Old Key West . Congratulations on your upcoming marriage.


----------



## eeyore85

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Welcome aboard !   My family will also be there in May at Old Key West . Congratulations on your upcoming marriage.



thank you soo much!!


----------



## georgiesmum

Hi.  This has probably already been asked but I can't find it.  If I comment on a post, or write my own, or am interested in the post,  is there a way I can tag it or something so I can follow it?  I'm addicted to following this board!!!  Thanks


----------



## georgiesmum

gjmoon said:


> Hi , I'm new. I live in Sydney Australia and I'm a big Disney fan. I have been lucky enough to have visited all 11 Disney theme parks around the world.
> I once did the all in the space of 6 weeks



OMG - you lived the dream!!! I'm from Victoria Australia - I've been to DL 5 times and Paris once but all of them is beyond awesome!! Have you done a cruise?


----------



## siskaren

georgiesmum said:


> Hi.  This has probably already been asked but I can't find it.  If I comment on a post, or write my own, or am interested in the post,  is there a way I can tag it or something so I can follow it?  I'm addicted to following this board!!!  Thanks



At the top of the thread, click on Thread Tools and select Subcribe to this Thread. Then at the top of any page you're on, click on Quick Links and select Subscribed Threads.  (And actually, if you post to a thread or start your own, you're automatically subscribed to that thread.)


----------



## georgiesmum

siskaren said:


> At the top of the thread, click on Thread Tools and select Subcribe to this Thread. Then at the top of any page you're on, click on Quick Links and select Subscribed Threads.  (And actually, if you post to a thread or start your own, you're automatically subscribed to that thread.)



Thanks!


----------



## benmart21

Just got back from our trip to Disney and it was awesome. i just wanted to thank everyone on the boards for all their tips and advice. Thanks to disboards.com we saved alot of time and money. Our 2 kids loved it and are already asking if we can do this again next year. can't wait to get our photos developed. We bought some nice frames from the Disney Store and got some custom stuff online from HospitalityFrames.com and can't wait to hang our memories on the wall. Thank you everyone and keep the tips coming


----------



## keithandmary

Can anyone tell me how to buy points?  I am taking my entire family and grand kids next year.  Will need four additional rooms.


----------



## Larene

Hi I am new to Dis and am trying to learn about how to participate in Fish Extenders for a Disney Wonder Cruise out of Miami on Feb 7th. can anyone help get me started? Please & Thank you


----------



## Soarin Hubby

Larene said:


> Hi I am new to Dis and am trying to learn about how to participate in Fish Extenders for a Disney Wonder Cruise out of Miami on Feb 7th. can anyone help get me started? Please & Thank you



You can do a search for the Wonder Cruise or Miami or Feb 7. We did FE on our last 2 cruises and had a good time. We even had a FE meet and a scavenger hunt for the FE.  If you can't find one on the boards you can always start one.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## qiemao

First post!! Woo-hoo!!
Anyways I have been to Disney a lot since coming to college in Florida! I just read some posts on Disney CP/PI and I am thinking about doing it in the future too!! Thanks in advance for the resources!


----------



## rmwilliamsonjr

Thanks


----------



## weRbigkidsnow

Hey there from KY! I'm just bumping around from thread to thread, but I love all of the stories here about Disney on the cheap! I'm hoping to learn a lot and make Disney a regular vacation spot instead of the once-every-ten-years place it is right now. If you have pin-pointed the best info on here and could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate the heads-up. Thanks in advance and a big Mickey hello to each of you!


----------



## tfischetti77

These boards are so great and offer so many tips.  Thanks so much!  We just came back from Disney World in August and are already looking to go back


----------



## memelissascott

I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.


----------



## buglady11

Testing my timer - You copy / paste it into the signature right?


----------



## siskaren

buglady11 said:


> Testing my timer - You copy / paste it into the signature right?



Actually, there's a thread for testing signatures here, but yes, you copy/paste it into the signature, which you didn't seem to do.


----------



## CambridgeClan

I am tryign to find the page for the disney wonder cruising out of  Miami in april 14 2013. 
I really appreciate it. 

Thank You 
Cambridge Clan


----------



## lovetoscrap

CambridgeClan said:


> I am tryign to find the page for the disney wonder cruising out of  Miami in april 14 2013.
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank You
> Cambridge Clan



Based on this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2868832  It would appear that there isn't one yet.  Perhaps you could start one on the Cruise Meets board?


----------



## nickyg14

Hi. I have just joined this board. Love all things Disney. It looks a great site.


----------



## Furrybunny

Getting really excited. Only 21 days left to go!  This will be our first trip with my two kids. We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter January 24th-29th. Can anyone give me any advice on the plane ride as well as good rides and activities to do in the parks? DS is 22 months old and DD is 6 months old. I have been to the parks before and have some ideas, but i wanted feedback from some that have actually done it with kids this age. 

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks. 

What does everyone think the weather will be like? I hope in the lower to mid 70s during the day!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Furrybunny said:


> Getting really excited. Only 21 days left to go!  This will be our first trip with my two kids. We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter January 24th-29th. Can anyone give me any advice on the plane ride as well as good rides and activities to do in the parks? DS is 22 months old and DD is 6 months old. I have been to the parks before and have some ideas, but i wanted feedback from some that have actually done it with kids this age.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> What does everyone think the weather will be like? I hope in the lower to mid 70s during the day!



There's so many attractions to take the kids on .Pirates-Small World-all of Fantasyland.  The list goes on.  Just don't forget to take advantage of kid swap at rides you both want to go on. Don't have to wait twice that way !


----------



## Furrybunny

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> There's so many attractions to take the kids on .Pirates-Small World-all of Fantasyland.  The list goes on.  Just don't forget to take advantage of kid swap at rides you both want to go on. Don't have to wait twice that way !



Great, I read about that.  I think it is great they have a kid swap program.  Then at least we can ride some of the big rides.  Thanks for naming a few rides.


----------



## Cwross

Been checking out the blog on this site for a while and decided to join the forums, my Disney excitement has been growing recently due to an upcoming Disney holiday in July&August (yes, I said holiday instead of vacation, Brit crew represent!)


----------



## rvandernoot

Hello all!! I'm new here. And fairly new to WDW. My first visit was only last year. Going again in June. Decided to join these boards after lurking for information while planning. Thanks in advance to any help you guys give me!


----------



## GatorAsh

Hi. Been reading TR's for a bit, but just joining the fun now. How do I subscribe to follow a TR? Just by posting in it? Is a quick post different than a post? Is there somewhere with all these answers and more? 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

GatorAsh said:


> Hi. Been reading TR's for a bit, but just joining the fun now. How do I subscribe to follow a TR? Just by posting in it? Is a quick post different than a post? Is there somewhere with all these answers and more?
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



At the top of the first post on every page there is a box labeled Thread Tools. Click on it and choose Subscribe to this Thread; no need to post to a thread to subscribe to it. 

I'm not sure what you mean by quick post. If you mean quick reply, that's just if you want to post to a thread without quoting someone else's post. By comparison, I clicked on the quote button so that I could quote your post.


----------



## GatorAsh

Thank you so much for your answer. Yes, I did mean quick reply, not quick post.  See what I mean about getting the hang of things around here?!


----------



## HausofDisney

I'm so glad that I found this forum. There is a lot of great information here on this board.


----------



## Stitch1231

I"m Back!!!!!.  it took my daughter to log me back on


----------



## AwayWeGo

New to the forums here. We are WDW fanactics at our house and I seem to speak disney all day. Figure I should be around like minded folks.


----------



## gratefuldad7623

3rd trip in 3 years. cant wait!


----------



## MarieBonfamille

Helloooo! Long time Disney fan... New to the boards! Got a Disney trip occurring really soon- can't wait!


----------



## Godslove7fp

New to this site, making plans to book on the Disney Fantasy for Jan. 2014 to the western Caribbean . Hope I could get a lot of info.


----------



## mworrell

I'm new to the boards and am planning our second trip the DW for October sometime.  Hoping the boards are full of great information.


----------



## Jenny52

I am new to this website- but it seems like it has a lot of useful information. Can't wait to start finding new things!


----------



## Phdmama06

Hi, new to this board!  Have been going to wdw since I was a little kid, and stumbled across this site when searching for info for my first ever trip to Disneyland.  I'll be going over labor day weekend for the Dumbo Double Dare challenge!


----------



## DisneyMardiGras

Have been to Disney over 20 times in the last 25 years but never did much reading of the websites. 

 I am excited to see that there are lots of things to learn!  

Trying to keep informed on the My Magic+ since I have a trip planned for the end of May.


----------



## magsd

hi


----------



## Skyhawk341

DW, DD (6) and I are just starting the process (ordeal? magic? something in between?) of planning a trip to WDW in November 2013. I've been lurking and trying to educate myself, and have been amazed at the wealth of information here. I'm sure you'll see my posts from time to time on several different threads, whether it's to ask a totally-noob question, or to try contributing where I can...so to all you veterans, as well as my fellow greenhorns, *Let the magic begin!*

Dave


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Phdmama06 said:


> Hi, new to this board!  Have been going to wdw since I was a little kid, and stumbled across this site when searching for info for my first ever trip to Disneyland.  I'll be going over labor day weekend for the Dumbo Double Dare challenge!


Welcome!



DisneyMardiGras said:


> Have been to Disney over 20 times in the last 25 years but never did much reading of the websites.
> 
> I am excited to see that there are lots of things to learn!
> Welcome!
> 
> Trying to keep informed on the My Magic+ since I have a trip planned for the end of May.


Welcome! Also going in May



magsd said:


> hi


HI back !



Skyhawk341 said:


> DW, DD (6) and I are just starting the process (ordeal? magic? something in between?) of planning a trip to WDW in November 2013. I've been lurking and trying to educate myself, and have been amazed at the wealth of information here. I'm sure you'll see my posts from time to time on several different threads, whether it's to ask a totally-noob question, or to try contributing where I can...so to all you veterans, as well as my fellow greenhorns, *Let the magic begin!*
> 
> Dave



Welcome enjoy your planning


----------



## Mom2Destiny

Hi! I am new and planning our 4th trip in March.


----------



## SpacePlace

Wow, this is a really friendly place. I'm glad I found it!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

SpacePlace said:


> Wow, this is a really friendly place. I'm glad I found it!



Glad you're on board !


----------



## eggnog12

Any ideas??? Family of 4 with a 7 and 5 year old.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

eggnog12 said:


> Any ideas??? Family of 4 with a 7 and 5 year old.



On property ?  Save $ at any of the AllStar resorts(movie one perfect for your age kids) Little more $$ Carribbean Beach Resort. Again good themeing. Deluxe $$$ I'd say Polynesian-Great view of Magic Kingdom Great pool Have fun doing research 
 Oh my I forgot my favorite with my kids when they were that age....Ft Wilderness Cabins  AWESOME campground-bike riding-swimming-campfires-easy access to MK and quiet and fun for a day of exploring


----------



## Ashley0408

New here!! Planning our trip for May 2013!! I worked there through the college program back in 2005 and this is my first return trip since I left! Definitely trying to make the most of our ten day vacation!! Scouring the boards and copying tips. 

Have a Magical Day


----------



## gibbow

Hello there everyone!  This May I'm graduating college, and am planning a first get away for my serious girlfriend and myself for maybe a year from now. Once I am set with a full time position I will have a better idea of what and when we can afford, but preliminary estimates should allow for a nice first vacation together. I've been to Disney World many times and am very excited to have the opportunity to share the experience with my significant other without parents or kids. I have been reading that Disney truly is amazing for adults without kids just as much or ever more so than the it is for the children. I am very excited for the advice everyone has to offer hear and look forward to interacting here with the site members


----------



## TheDisney6

Hello!
We are planning our 2nd inter-generational trip to Disney this March. Looking forward to checking out all the info here! Thanks so much!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

gibbow said:


> Hello there everyone!  This May I'm graduating college, and am planning a first get away for my serious girlfriend and myself for maybe a year from now. Once I am set with a full time position I will have a better idea of what and when we can afford, but preliminary estimates should allow for a nice first vacation together. I've been to Disney World many times and am very excited to have the opportunity to share the experience with my significant other without parents or kids. I have been reading that Disney truly is amazing for adults without kids just as much or ever more so than the it is for the children. I am very excited for the advice everyone has to offer hear and look forward to interacting here with the site members



Welcome. WDW absolutely is a place as much for adults as it is for children. Great dining options, shopping, pools (quiet and fun) and the parks ! I've spent the last 22 years bringing my 2 DD and we find something new each and every trip.Used to dine with Cinderella now we have a "drink around the World" at Epcot.  Enjoy your planning


----------



## ghtin

Hello, everyone this is my first post.


----------



## TheDisney6

Hi ghtn!
Welcome, I am new here too. I am finding this to be a very useful site with many friendly people! Hope you find useful info here!


----------



## iamEBUG

Hey disney! How's everyone


----------



## iamEBUG

Any college programmers here? Welcome!


----------



## skw2020

Can someone please tell me how to close a thread that I started weeks ago? Thanks.


----------



## merpbam

New to this site and LOVE it!!  WDW trip countdown is on 50 days.  So excited as we are taking our 6 year old grandson for his first visit!!!  My husband and I have been there about 17 years ago.  i did make an autograph book for him with wonderful tips from this site.  Is there a way I can put his own name on the cover pages?  Thanks so much


----------



## lovetoscrap

skw2020 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to close a thread that I started weeks ago? Thanks.



Only a moderator or webmaster can close a thread.  We only close them if there is an ongoing issue.  You can report the thread by using the triangle with the exclamation point at the bottom left of your original post and the moderator of that board will determine if it needs to be closed.


----------



## skw2020

lovetoscrap said:


> Only a moderator or webmaster can close a thread.  We only close them if there is an ongoing issue.  You can report the thread by using the triangle with the exclamation point at the bottom left of your original post and the moderator of that board will determine if it needs to be closed.



oh. . . ok. . . thanks very much!


----------



## kespo

Welcome Everyone!!!!

These boards have the best info!!!


----------



## merpbam

I found a cover page I really like just don't know if it is possible to have the name & year changed?  Thanks
Would like it to be 
Daniel Tschakert's 
Walt Disney World 2013
The page I like is in DIS's VicShing's page in the autograph book cover album I like the navy 4 parks

If someone could let me know if it is possible to have this changed or what other options I have

Thanks 
I am new to this


----------



## lovetoscrap

merpbam said:


> I found a cover page I really like just don't know if it is possible to have the name & year changed?  Thanks
> Would like it to be
> Daniel Tschakert's
> Walt Disney World 2013
> The page I like is in DIS's VicShing's page in the autograph book cover album I like the navy 4 parks
> 
> If someone could let me know if it is possible to have this changed or what other options I have
> 
> Thanks
> I am new to this



You will need to post this on the thread that you found it on.  This thread is just for introducing yourself and welcoming new members.  So  !


----------



## floridajen

I'm so excited that I found this forum. I am obsessed with Disney and look forward to meeting more Disney Fans!! I live 2 hours away from Disney World and I try to go as often as I can!


----------



## natandscott

Hello Everyone! I've been stalking the disblards for awhile an have just started to post with my 2 cents. 
So glad we have this wonderful source of information!


----------



## BearcatsFan

floridajen said:


> I'm so excited that I found this forum. I am obsessed with Disney and look forward to meeting more Disney Fans!! I live 2 hours away from Disney World and I try to go as often as I can!







natandscott said:


> Hello Everyone! I've been stalking the disblards for awhile an have just started to post with my 2 cents.
> So glad we have this wonderful source of information!


----------



## jrathburn

Hi there all! After lurking for quite some time I have decided it was time to bite the bullet and join! I have been to the world easily over 20 times,and after the last two (last year) I have made my wife a fanatic also. Glad to be a part of these boards finally!


----------



## fricket2fracet

I just wanted to say that I am so excited to have found a place where I can ask and get answers for such a variation of Disney topics.  My partner and I are planning on going back for the first time since 2001 this year in December.  I am sure I will have plenty of questions and am excited to talk with everyone!

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## BearcatsFan

jrathburn said:


> Hi there all! After lurking for quite some time I have decided it was time to bite the bullet and join! I have been to the world easily over 20 times,and after the last two (last year) I have made my wife a fanatic also. Glad to be a part of these boards finally!



 to the boards!  Glad you decided to stop lurking and join us!



fricket2fracet said:


> I just wanted to say that I am so excited to have found a place where I can ask and get answers for such a variation of Disney topics.  My partner and I are planning on going back for the first time since 2001 this year in December.  I am sure I will have plenty of questions and am excited to talk with everyone!
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam



Hello Sam and  to the DIS!  Glad you decided to join us!  If you have questions, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mepooooo

Hello there gyes


----------



## nvrenuf

Howdy folks! I've been lurking and soaking up this site for a while now but never really stopped to say hi. Just want to say this is a FANTASTIC site! Thanks to all that work on/for the site and also those that share their great tips & tricks!


----------



## BearcatsFan

Mepooooo said:


> Hello there gyes



 to the DIS!



nvrenuf said:


> Howdy folks! I've been lurking and soaking up this site for a while now but never really stopped to say hi. Just want to say this is a FANTASTIC site! Thanks to all that work on/for the site and also those that share their great tips & tricks!



 to the DIS!  Glad you decided to quit lurking and start posting!  If you have questions about anything, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## yihjye

Just found out about this.  This is a cool forum and will make planning much easier!


----------



## BearcatsFan

yihjye said:


> Just found out about this.  This is a cool forum and will make planning much easier!


----------



## alisam

Hi All 
   This is my first post and I am so excited to have finally figured it out . I have been reading many stories and blogs and have really enjoyed the joy that is put in each one. My daughter is 16 and was just granted her wish to go to give kids the world and Disney. We are so looking forward to our trip and was wondering if anyone has traveled by train instead of by plane as Samantha can't Fly. 
Janet


----------



## CelticHattress

Hello everyone! CelticHattress here from the bayou state.  I've been lurking here for a while, trying to plan surprise trips to Disney for my sister and me this past year. Finally, I've decided to join.  I'm a big Alice in Wonderland fan, mostly the Mad Hatter and have been fortunate enough to go to the World a few times in the past few years.  Can't wait to explore more as a member and not a lurker.  I hope to be posting my POR photos soon.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Hey ya'll

Just wanted to say how happy I was to have found these boards.  My soon to be fiance and I are big Disney fans.  We just found that we're going to have a week off this May after we finish our med school step 1 board exams.  I think I'm gonna surprise her with a trip to Disney since we've been wanting to do that for over a year now.  It's a little late planning but I'm looking forward to gleaning all of the knowledge the members of this board have to offer!


----------



## BearcatsFan

alisam said:


> Hi All
> This is my first post and I am so excited to have finally figured it out . I have been reading many stories and blogs and have really enjoyed the joy that is put in each one. My daughter is 16 and was just granted her wish to go to give kids the world and Disney. We are so looking forward to our trip and was wondering if anyone has traveled by train instead of by plane as Samantha can't Fly.
> Janet



 to the DIS!  Congratulations on your WISH trip - your daughter must be so excited!  



CelticHattress said:


> Hello everyone! CelticHattress here from the bayou state.  I've been lurking here for a while, trying to plan surprise trips to Disney for my sister and me this past year. Finally, I've decided to join.  I'm a big Alice in Wonderland fan, mostly the Mad Hatter and have been fortunate enough to go to the World a few times in the past few years.  Can't wait to explore more as a member and not a lurker.  I hope to be posting my POR photos soon.



 to the DIS!  Glad you decided to stop lurking and join us!



tarheelblue8853 said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Just wanted to say how happy I was to have found these boards.  My soon to be fiance and I are big Disney fans.  We just found that we're going to have a week off this May after we finish our med school step 1 board exams.  I think I'm gonna surprise her with a trip to Disney since we've been wanting to do that for over a year now.  It's a little late planning but I'm looking forward to gleaning all of the knowledge the members of this board have to offer!



 to the DIS!  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and good luck on your exams!


----------



## M1Thumb

Hello. Lurked here two years ago before taking my wife and kids for their first Disney World trip. Finally joined so I can ask some questions and help plan our return visit later this year.

Great board, well moderated, great amount of information to sift through.


----------



## BearcatsFan

M1Thumb said:


> Hello. Lurked here two years ago before taking my wife and kids for their first Disney World trip. Finally joined so I can ask some questions and help plan our return visit later this year.
> 
> Great board, well moderated, great amount of information to sift through.



 to the DIS!  Glad you decided to stop lurking.  Do not hesitate to ask whatever questions you may have - jump on in and join the conversation!


----------



## Legend1

Hi everyone, I am Kim

I've been reading the forum for the past few days since finding it and I'm addicted already! Last year was my first trip to Orlando and Disney for our Honeymoon; my partner however has been around 15 times (such a pro compared to me!)

Can't wait to get involved in all the chat it gets me so excited for our up coming holidays. We are lucky enough to be visiting twice this year once staying off site and the other staying at POFQ.

See you all around.


----------



## BearcatsFan

Legend1 said:


> Hi everyone, I am Kim
> 
> I've been reading the forum for the past few days since finding it and I'm addicted already! Last year was my first trip to Orlando and Disney for our Honeymoon; my partner however has been around 15 times (such a pro compared to me!)
> 
> Can't wait to get involved in all the chat it gets me so excited for our up coming holidays. We are lucky enough to be visiting twice this year once staying off site and the other staying at POFQ.
> 
> See you all around.



 to the DIS, Kim!  If you haven't been to POFQ before, be assured you will love it.    Hope both of your trips are magical!


----------



## jenflamingo1

Hello there , longtime lurker .I stumbled upon the Disboards a while ago and am grateful for all the info.Next trip POR-AB after Easter and am even now contemplating bounceback.


----------



## BearcatsFan

jenflamingo1 said:


> Hello there , longtime lurker .I stumbled upon the Disboards a while ago and am grateful for all the info.Next trip POR-AB after Easter and am even now contemplating bounceback.



 to the DIS!  Glad you decided to stop lurking and join us.    Hope your upcoming trip is magical!


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum (as a poster, though a longtime reader) but not new to Disney. I've lived in Chicago for 10 years, but I'm originally from New York. Even when I lived on the east coast, Disneyland was my "home" park (at one point I was a cross-country AP!) I haven't been back to DLR in a few years, but in March I'm finally changing that by bringing my partner there for his 40th birthday weekend. (First time at DLR and in California for him, so it should be very special.) 

I'm looking forward to all the new changes, and hopefully to going back to being a regular visitor. I've always loved the charm and friendliness in Disneyland--I sometimes refer to a Disney vacation as my version of a beach vacation. Disney fans get that, other people just look at me funny. Good. One less person to crowd the park!

I also would love to visit the World. I haven't been since I was kid (1970s), so obviously it's a much different, much larger place than last time I was there. I remember staying at the Poly and loving the fountains when I was 3, and riding Space when I was 7, but that's about it. So definitely time to revisit Orlando and make new memories.

As for me, I'm a middle-aged communications consultant and former urban planner, no idea how to drive a car, and a future rabbi (if my rabbinic school application is successful and the money comes together.) But an equally big dream is to live in SoCal within driving distance of DLR. For DLR, even after 42 years, I'd learn!


----------



## Joysnote

Welcome Mike!  I have to say I live about 5 minutes North of Cinderella's Castle here in Orlando, but I still love Disneyland the best too!

I do have to take offense to one thing you posted, we are not middle aged,  50 is the new 30!  LOL   At least I feel too young to be middle aged.

Have a wonderful trip to Disneyland!


----------



## mickeyandminnie8485

Ian and I (Sonia, lol) are new to the DIS forum and we're already loving it! We've been together for 10 years now and never better. One of the many things that keeps us going is our insane love for -anything- Disney, especially when the majority of adults turn their noses up at us for loving it so much!  We are busily planning a Disney Cruise and have now decided that each marriage anniversary (almost) will always be something Disney related. We can't wait to talk and get advice from a bunch of cool Disney fans, just like ourselves! Thanks guys


----------



## mickeyandminnie8485

Hi! I must say your post made me laugh! I know what you mean about people not getting how wonderful a Disney vacation can be!


----------



## Dan the Light Man

I look forward to joining in on the chatter every now and than!!
I have been listening since June of 2011 and just decided to "look you up" when i heard about the live podcasts; great to put a face with the voice (ok, a few faces and voices...)!!  We are heading to the World in March for a cruise and than Flower & Garden, it is our favorite WDW event by far so we are excited to see the changes; they FINALY did something new!!
Anyway you all do a GREAT job and i love the show!Thanks


----------



## manx27

Hey all
Finally registered after many years of lurking.
Orlando resident, passholder, former cast member and team member.
I like to go to Universal or Disney 3-4 times a month (no Sea World pass yet)

Great community! I can't wait to read more.


----------



## jchong71

Wife and I loved our visits to Orlando when we were in the midwest. Now w/ a little one under 2yrs old, we get to re-live the Disney experience.

This site is great and so useful.

My wife tends to be pretty organized and prepared for the parks...for example, when the Mountain ride opened in Animal Kingdom (within months of first opening)...we were able to log in 5 rides that day even though the lines were at 3hrs by 1pm.  W/ the little guy, I don't think we'll get that efficient, but who knows.

Looking forward to contributing as well as getting some knowledge here.

we have special insights for SF area (obviously) but also the isl. Oahu (Hawaii) so hit us up for tips.


----------



## Tinkerbellfan25

Hi!!!


----------



## Tinkerbellfan25

Hi!!!!!


----------



## IcePoppe

My name is Rachel and I will be joining my best friend, her husband, and their 2.5 year old son in December 2013, staying at Art of Animation in the Cars wing!  We're all very excited for the trip, and I have been reading the forums to get tips and advice from all of you pros!

I'm looking forward to learning and sharing with everyone!

Gosh, I'm ready to leave NOW!


----------



## jenji124

Hi everyone thought I would say hi again. I registered a long time ago and rarely posted. I'm looking forward to being back here on the board and planning upcoming trips and a cruise!


----------



## niamommy31

Hey I just booked a disney cruise for next year and am trying to start a rollcall thread for it but can't figure out how to start a thread


----------



## MerlinsApprentice

I've never really been a poster on any site, but I'm excited to have found a place here. It's been really fun so far!


----------



## sweetleenie

Hi 

Here is another newbie who finally got courage to say hi after lurking for about a year!  DIS boards are so addicting! 

I became a Disney fanatic upon completion of the Disney College Program in 2007 (Chef Mickeys at CR). So far I have converted 2 friends to Disney fans, but I really want to make more good friends who love Disney as much as I do! 

Just got back from my 2/2-2/10 2013 WDW trip and already planning for December 2013 and January 2014 trips! LOL.

Have a beautiful day all!

Hugs and kisses,

Leenie


----------



## PeachPrincess

We are planning our second Disney trip in May 2014. We were going to go in October of this year but....just found out I am going to be a grandma and my daughter is due in October!!! So we will wait till May. The baby will be about 7 months by then! It will be fun. I also have two younger children who will be 13 and 8 at the time and another son that will be 19. Plus his girlfriend, my daughter's husband and stepson, daughter's best friend and her baby, my younger daughter's best friend, and another one of my oldest daughter's friends, her husband and 1 year old. So we will be a big crowd! I can't wait!


----------



## pmead50

I am a former DVC member that cant remember how to rent points.  I am interested in happyann79 post, how do I tell her I am interested?
Thanks!


----------



## hsophia

HI everyone! 
This is my first post here, just signed up today after seeing so many of my Disney Twitter friends using it! Trying to understand everything


----------



## siskaren

pmead50 said:


> I am a former DVC member that cant remember how to rent points.  I am interested in happyann79 post, how do I tell her I am interested?
> Thanks!



Just respond to her post.


----------



## lovetoscrap

pmead50 said:


> I am a former DVC member that cant remember how to rent points.  I am interested in happyann79 post, how do I tell her I am interested?
> Thanks!



Please read the sticky threads on the DVC Rent/Trade board for all of the rules for that board and how the process works.


----------



## missharley78

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Just saying Hello! Hi! I'm liz, nice to meet you all!


----------



## dubskates

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a few weeks as I plan our next Disney trip...


----------



## RHMH

missharley78 said:


> Just saying Hello! Hi! I'm liz, nice to meet you all!


 
Hello Liz - Welcome - Everyone is your friend on the Dis Board. Have fun posting.


----------



## mermaids1960

dubskates said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a few weeks as I plan our next Disney trip...



Welcome to disboards


----------



## sweetcreams

Hi! Newbie here!  Looking for some great tips, and hoping to share some info I've learned over the years.


----------



## mermaids1960

sweetcreams said:
			
		

> Hi! Newbie here!  Looking for some great tips, and hoping to share some info I've learned over the years.



Hi welcome to Disboards, been a member for a while need to navigate it myself


----------



## MinniesBiggestFan

I have also been lurking on this site for planning my last two Disney vacations. I am now planning my third vacation and so excited!


----------



## sushi4

First posting we're booked to go 2wks Dec 18-Jan 01 excited to go but am I crazy as its peak season. Do u recommend going the first 5 days or last five days of this trip? We want to see Universal/Seaworld/Crocodiles too!


----------



## shelleylmu

Hi!!  I've become a completely Disney obsessed since our first trip in Sept.  Now are DVC members and are planning on running our first runDisney race in Nov.  So glad to have found this site!


----------



## dyanlollis

I wish I had found this years ago. But better late than never.


----------



## DonDuck707

Newbie here.  These boards helped a ton on our recent WDW/cruise trip


----------



## disneytheway

Hi everyone and welcome!


----------



## cruella2006

looking forward to having my girls meet others on here so that when we go on our cruises in 2014 they can actually meet and hang out on the ship. How would you suggest I start?


----------



## cruella2006

Anyone going on the cruise to nowhere on May 17th 2014 out of San Diego on the Wonder or the 4 night out of Florida on the Dream on June 8th 2014?  We are a fun family of four.  Our girls will be 11 and 14 and we would love for them to have someone to hang out with onboard. Cannot wait!


----------



## lovetoscrap

cruella2006 said:


> looking forward to having my girls meet others on here so that when we go on our cruises in 2014 they can actually meet and hang out on the ship. How would you suggest I start?



It looks like you have found the Cruise Meets Forum.  Have a great trip!


----------



## remy324

We are going to WDW tomorrow and cannot wait to check out the new Fantasy Land. Then we only have two months until our 17th Disney Cruise!


----------



## MotherandDaughter

Hello! Me and my mom just joined today! Cant wait to plan our trip together and make many friends!

DD


----------



## Edelweiss

I am so glad to have found this board. It has been very helpful and I love all the advice. I know this board will be instrumental in helping us plan the best family vacation ever!


----------



## risus cladis

First post!


----------



## cartoon lover

Just joined! Can't believe i've been missing out on this website! LOVE it


----------



## WDWCP1996

Hi Everyone!  I've been checking this site out for quite sometime and finally decided to go ahead and join!  I'm very happy to have joined a community of people who are as big of Disney fans as I am!


----------



## susanjf

I've been reading and reading - I've learned so much!  Looking forward to reading more - helps me stay positive waiting for our next trip!


----------



## princesswdw

Hello everyone! Been a fan of this site and all the info it holds for years and finally decided to join the forums. Good to know there are people out there that love Disney as much as I do!


----------



## sab1016

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hey Pete,

How do I set up a count down?
Thank you!
Sandra


----------



## LostBoy28

I am a Father of two magical daughters, planning a WDW Land and Sea trip next year and I can't say how much I appreciate everyone's valuable insights and tips.  This site has been incredibly helpful and I wanted to say thank you to everyone for helping us to make our next Disney trip as magical as it can be.  THANK YOU!


----------



## DL Princess Kelly

I'm new to this...so here goes my first post.  I'm a huge Disney fan like the rest here.  Growing up about 10 minutes away from Disneyland, I have been there more times than I can count.  The AP website has me clocked at about 105.  I try to get to Disney World when I can.  I just got back from a week at Port Orleans Riverside and had a blast!  I look forward to getting more info for future trips.


----------



## AutisticAlice

I can't find the app for the life of me. Does anyone know what's called or can at least link me? (I didn't know where to post)


----------



## Msaxon

Great information!  I will be on here every day learning new things.  Thanks


----------



## Msaxon

sounds great.  Just learning all this...


----------



## Harringtons

new to the forums! we r going to disney world sept 2013 very excited, hope to get lots of info here since this is my first trip to disney


----------



## 2lovebugs

Just checking to see if my countdown is working....I am very new at this.


----------



## 2lovebugs

Nope I did something wrong.


----------



## samanthaslade

how do i get started?  i have a question about park tickets?


----------



## siskaren

samanthaslade said:


> how do i get started?  i have a question about park tickets?



Check this sticky first. If you don't see the answer to your question, then ask on the Theme Park Attractions and Strategies board.


----------



## kimmpoo24

Hello I am new to this site my husband found it for me..I am panning a trip to Disney Orlando in Sept 2013 with my daughter to celebrate her 9 Birthday..Any hint and Idea of how to find good deal for your buck and start planning..I will be booking for sure the Beginning of April????


----------



## Lglove

Hi, I just registered with DIS boards.com.  I did six years ago when we took our family on a first-ever Disney World trip!  I found the information INVALUABLE!!! And, my family was impressed with my knowledge and all the helpful things I did ahead of time.  So much, so, that we are planning another trip next spring.  This time, we are going to have another family join us.  There will be 15 people all together. Three couples (brothers/sisters,) Grandma and 8 children. Last time, we each used our own travel agent (we are from seperate towns) and it all worked out well. We had two adjoining rooms and one nearby. 

What do you think would be the best and also economical for us this trip?  We stayed in Port Orleans and it was lovely. We also want to be sure (Grandma, mostly) to stay on Disney grounds.  Any suggestions, would be wonderful. Thank you.  - Laura


----------



## DaveInCali

This website is a very valuable tool for anyone planning a vacation, especially with children. I have two school aged children and can't wait to take even more vacations and watch their eyes light up with the magic that takes place when we go on a Disney Vacation. 

We have taken two cruises and two trips in this last year, all thanks to the Disney Vacation Club, a great investment for us. I can't believe in the last year we have been able to cruise on the Wonder, the Dream, travel to Aulani and The Animal Kingdom. I can only imagine what else Disney has in store for us in the years to come.


----------



## AJB

Just wanted to say hello.  It's been a long time since I've been here and found my way back.


----------



## aimeekdg

I finally registered and this is my first post!! I am crazy about Disney and now I want to plan a vacation to WDW but money is tight so of course I said.."challenge accepted"  and now to find the best deals, tips, discounts,etc. 
THANK YOU FOR THIS AWESOME WEBSITE


----------



## mariapicardikenyon

aimeekdg said:


> I finally registered and this is my first post!! I am crazy about Disney and now I want to plan a vacation to WDW but money is tight so of course I said.."challenge accepted"  and now to find the best deals, tips, discounts,etc.
> THANK YOU FOR THIS AWESOME WEBSITE



Welcome"


----------



## NC Disney Fan

Can you all tell me with all of these tabs and options how I can add things like visits and hotels stayed, countdown to next visit or even pictures like everyone else has.  I am wondering if a self confessed computer illiterate may be unable to navigate the DIS board website.  Please HELP!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

NC Disney Fan said:


> Can you all tell me with all of these tabs and options how I can add things like visits and hotels stayed, countdown to next visit or even pictures like everyone else has.  I am wondering if a self confessed computer illiterate may be unable to navigate the DIS board website.  Please HELP!!



Please take a look at the FAQ thread found a few lines below this one.  There are some step by step instructions there.  You can also post questions in our Technical Support forum and Test your photos and signature on the Test board in the Tech support section.


----------



## michellemouseketeer

Thanks everyone for welcoming me. This board is very helpful..


----------



## mermaids1960

Welcome, I really must try to start posting


----------



## fstone

Just wanted to say hello.  I am a newbie on this board, and on boards in general. I have found a lot of helpful information here and hope to plan a WDW trip for me and hubby for late 2013/early 2014.


----------



## fstone

NC Disney Fan said:


> Can you all tell me with all of these tabs and options how I can add things like visits and hotels stayed, countdown to next visit or even pictures like everyone else has.  I am wondering if a self confessed computer illiterate may be unable to navigate the DIS board website.  Please HELP!!



Log in on a pc and look for the User CP link about midway down in the screen. I couldn't find that link on the ipad app but found it when I logged in from my pc. 

From there you can edit your profile.


----------



## BakLovesLolicon2232

Im NEW to this so far EPIC looking forum board  i hope it turns out to be as kool as im expecting  Let me interdeuce myslef  
hope i spelled that right  I Am New user: BakLovesLolicon,  I am a 15 year old boy who LOVES disney , Anime , Video games And Music  im looking forward to meeting everyone on here and hopefully making a bunch of new friends  

Just call me Bak


----------



## GMaw1

My husband and I are going on the Alaska Cruise in July to celebrate our 50th Wedding Anniversary.  Anymore couples out there going to celebrate an anniversary?  Also want to participate in Fish Extenders.....we went on a Disney Cruise to Bahamas in 2010 and loved it!


----------



## GottaluvStitch

My first post on here...registered to say thanks to so many extremely helpful people on here!  So much useful information!


----------



## cowboibabyy

Hello everyone.  Jason here from Birmingham, AL


----------



## macdis

New to Disboards, lifelong Disney fan, We are leaving TOMORROW on our 5th trip to WDW.. Im so EXCITED!!!


----------



## mermaids1960

Welcome I am just trying to use this site, I do love the podcast though


----------



## kellyjeanie

Hi, I've been poking about a bit on the boards but just posting here to make it official!


----------



## LetsGoToo

Hey everyone, I'm new here too! Just getting started on the boards.


----------



## Adam1117

wow, these forums are huge!


----------



## spsk

Hello! Earning my ears..


----------



## Janina47

Excited to be a part of DIS boards!


----------



## Echolocation

Hello all and thanks for welcomes!


----------



## HPCrazy

Welcome all newbies! This is probably my favorite Disney World fan board anywhere on the net. The people seem so nice and very friendly here. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## HuntleyRunner

Hello all!  First post.  Just beginning the process of planning for a trip to Disney in a year to year and a half.  Excited but not looking forward to all the planning required.  One post / day at a time i guess


----------



## lacetea

Hello I've learned alot from this site for years and i don't know why it has taken me so long to make an account. I'm glad I did and I can't wait to share with everyone how my first trip to Disney will go


----------



## Lesley84

Does anyone know if there is a rope drop at all of the disneyworld parks? I know there is one a MK. But we are trying to plan out our stuff and i have heard there are ones at HS, AK, and Epcot, but then I have also heard there are not. For anyone who has ever been can you help me out. If there are drops for these parks are they worth waking up early to be there. I know with HS we will be arriving early so we can sign my son up for jedi training. just looking for any friendly tips!!!!


----------



## Joysnote

Lesley84 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a rope drop at all of the disneyworld parks? I know there is one a MK. But we are trying to plan out our stuff and i have heard there are ones at HS, AK, and Epcot, but then I have also heard there are not. For anyone who has ever been can you help me out. If there are drops for these parks are they worth waking up early to be there. I know with HS we will be arriving early so we can sign my son up for jedi training. just looking for any friendly tips!!!!


>>

Yes, there are rope drops at all of the parks,  except going back way into World showcase at Epcot usually,   well they do actually have a rope drop up at the main part where you get to main sidewalk after friendship boat area.  DHS has a cute show with Hollywood opening, AKL and Epcot just do  some music and a countdown etc.  MK is most elaborate with train and characters.  To see all of show it is best to try and arrive 10 minutes early on non crowded days,  maybe 20 or more on peak days.


----------



## siskaren

Joysnote said:


> >>
> 
> Yes, there are rope drops at all of the parks,  except going back way into World showcase at Epcot usually,   well they do actually have a rope drop up at the main part where you get to main sidewalk after friendship boat area.  DHS has a cute show with Hollywood opening, AKL and Epcot just do  some music and a countdown etc.  MK is most elaborate with train and characters.  To see all of show it is best to try and arrive 10 minutes early on non crowded days,  maybe 20 or more on peak days.



According to this post, only MK has a show anymore:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47990010#post47990010

And I would be very surprised to find out that Robo is wrong about anything related to Disney.


----------



## Joysnote

siskaren said:


> According to this post, only MK has a show anymore:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47990010#post47990010
> 
> And I would be very surprised to find out that Robo is wrong about anything related to Disney.


>>

Don't know what to tell you about that poster, but I live in Windermere, FL which is maybe 2- miles away from MK and I go to WDW 3-4 times a week, since my job is a Disney Specialist TA.  There are ropes drops, the degree to which you could call AK and Epcot a "show"  really is open to the individual, there is a little music and a countdown, but I would call DHS with the Hollywood production and MK train with the characters a show for sure. 
In full disclosure I did not go to WDW yesterday,  I was in Tampa doing a ship inspection but I was in WDW multiple times other days last week and there were rope drops.  Not every day when it is slow sometimes you have to wait outside gates, but that has always been my experience at WDW for years.

I know I am a little excessive about visiting WDW, but I love it like many here and just speaking of my personal experience at the parks


----------



## BraythansMom

Hey everyone! I am so happy I found this forum! I have been going to WDW since I was itty bitty but have gotten so many new ideas for our upcoming trip from you guys, thank you!


----------



## cs1497

I love this board!  We are planning a trip in July.  I know it will be hot and crowded but that's okay.  Our last trip has been 6 years ago and I am excited to see all the changes!


----------



## Blemansk

Great site!


----------



## driggs12

Hello, I am new to the website also! I love it and am already addicted!


----------



## KNTMom

I've been going to Disney for years and have been on two Disney cruises.  Can't believe I have never found this site before!  But glad to be here now b/c we are planning our third cruise for next spring!  Cheers!


----------



## DevonDisney

I am new to all these boards, I am not a computer whizz! but have been reading them for a while. It will be great to chat to other Disney devotees...We've been to the Disney World  every year since 2007 and Disney really is our familys heartbeat!!!


----------



## Echo7Solo

new to the forum and ready to jump in


----------



## dochampagne

I am going to try this again. Don't know where I put my thread. I am looking for the designers that made the minnie alphabet set in polka dots and the christmas set. I cannot find them anywhere. Can anyone help me out


----------



## tinkerbella73

Howdy, new to the boards however not new to Disney!!! I have been to Disneyworld 6 times, and we are going to be taking our first ever Disney Cruise in November!!! I am very excited and can't wait to meet new people!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

dochampagne said:


> I am going to try this again. Don't know where I put my thread. I am looking for the designers that made the minnie alphabet set in polka dots and the christmas set. I cannot find them anywhere. Can anyone help me out



Here is your original thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3099931  which was posted on the correct board.  You probably won't get an answer posting it anywhere other than the Creative DISigns board.  It looks like there have been no responses to your original question so it may be that no one over there knows.  You might try bumping that thread up and see if anyone has any ideas for you.


----------



## ZoeCoerse

Hello I'm new to the forum   Can anyone tell me how to put a ticker on my signature?  I'm taking a Disney cruise in Oct this year.... so excited!


----------



## siskaren

ZoeCoerse said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum   Can anyone tell me how to put a ticker on my signature?  I'm taking a Disney cruise in Oct this year.... so excited!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588


----------



## ZoeCoerse

Perfect!  Thanks so mcuh... I'm going to give it a shot


----------



## cruiser2

Have not been on this site in years, happy to be back.
A wealth of information from this site helped WDW trip to be a success.


----------



## sharksteve

Hi folks, I'm new here.

My wife and me are huge disney fans. 
Been 6 times in WDW-Orlando, 1 time in DL-Annaheim, 5 times in Disneyland Paris.

This year we do our first Disney Vacation with our cute little baby daughter (8 Months by the time of travel), the Disney-Magic Med Cruise (7 Day) on June 8 2013. 

We are very excited about that, its our first real vacational trip with our daughter, and we thought a disney cruise might be doable. 

All the best,

Stefan


----------



## Ginacrella

Hello, Disney fan for many years and also a Annual Passholder for the past 15 years.

Need to read so much news on this board! Nice to be here.


----------



## AquamarineSteph

I probably should have posted here first!  I just joined the boards because we're heading out soon on our first ABD trip, but my entire household is addicted to the Mouse!  I'm so glad to find a forum of other people who share the same obsession!


----------



## 1974carol

Hi!
My mum is bringing me and my two kids (7 and 11) to Disney world in June to celebrate her 70th birthday.  We're staying at animal kingdom lodge and the kids won't know anything about it until we get to the airport...I'm a single parent and they have never been on holiday before so I've been planning and planning and planning some more.  This forum has been invaluable and I want to thank everyone for all the tips and tricks I've picked up so far!


----------



## Enchanted Minnie

Hello Everyone  I'm a long time lurker that finally decided to join! I have been to the World a few times, latest was July 2012. Planning a trip to DL for Oct 2013. Thank you all for the great information!


----------



## Mansion Mom

Also long time lurker. I love the DIS. Great source of information for newbies and seasoned Disney travelers alike.


----------



## lfortin16

Hello fellow dis'ers.
How do I make a count down or ticker for my upcoming trip.  I'd like to make the kind that counts down each day.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## siskaren

lfortin16 said:


> Hello fellow dis'ers.
> How do I make a count down or ticker for my upcoming trip.  I'd like to make the kind that counts down each day.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588


----------



## WalleandEve

Just joined! I will spend some time browsing and catching up before I jump in. Very glad this resource is here!


----------



## Mightybee987

Hi, I am a new member here.  My family and I are planning a trip to WDW in Oct. 2013.  I am so excited, because this will be the first trip for our family.


----------



## mariapicardikenyon

Mightybee987 said:


> Hi, I am a new member here.  My family and I are planning a trip to WDW in Oct. 2013.  I am so excited, because this will be the first trip for our family.



Welcome!  We'll be there the first week of October. You're going to love the food & wine festval!


----------



## CathiVee

Hi! I am new to this site and this is my first post  I am really excited to say that I will be visiting Disney again at the end of July! After the sporadic trip that my mom and I went on to Magic Kingdom and Epcot last year, I became obsessed with all things Disney!! Can't wait to share the excitement with all of you!


----------



## Turbanator

A warm welcome to all new members


----------



## hglenn

Can someone post where I can find all of the abbreviations? I'm catching on but a few are still unclear. I know there's a list somewhere but I can't locate it! TIA!


----------



## Blancanieves

Howdy! I'm new in town, but I'm so happy to be joining the happy DISboards family, and I can't wait to go back home (to Disney World, of course)!


----------



## siskaren

hglenn said:


> Can someone post where I can find all of the abbreviations? I'm catching on but a few are still unclear. I know there's a list somewhere but I can't locate it! TIA!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## Tangled21

Hello!

I am brand new to this forum but did quite a lot of lurking when planning my last trip in Dec. 2012. I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## darnheather

Hello everyone.  It's been 20 years since I've been to Disney World in Orlando but my family and I have been to Disney Paris in 2006 and Disney Sea in Tokyo in 2010.  I'm so excited to finally be introducing to my favorite place on Earth!


----------



## ToyStory3

Wanted to say hello to all!


----------



## ToyStory3

Uh-oh looks like my ticker isn't working....


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

Hello all!  First post ever. I've been lurking for quite awhile now, but now I've decided to jump on board since my family's first WDW vacation is only two months away!! The Dis has amazing info and I can't wait for our vacation.


----------



## Turbanator




----------



## Wookie2

Hello everyone  Just wanted to say that you have a great site here


----------



## akakaty

I've been lurking for a while now...Learning crazy new things about Disney World.
My BF and I will be going in December...The first time ever for both of us!!
Great site!


----------



## kyokun916

Hi all! I'm new here, and want to thank you all for the tips and advice that have been posted here. My home park is DLR, but I have also been to WDW (twice) many many many years ago (17 years ago).  However, I will be going to WDW (followed by a Disney Cruise) at the end of the month for my honeymoon. My fiancée has never been, and we are both super excited.  Anyways, I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Turbanator

Welcome to disboards Wookie2, akakaty and kyokun916


----------



## Ariel1921

o so glad to have found site!!!! planning our (my almost husband and I)1st EVER trip to WDW this November!!! And it will be our Diseymoon!!!!! staying at POFQ!!!!


----------



## Grim Grinning Geek

Long time lurker here but finally signed up to start posting and interacting with everyone!


----------



## jaberwock

Hi guys first post! We are DVC members with about 12 WDW trips under our belts. Looking forward to hanging around!


----------



## lfortin16

jaberwock said:


> Hi guys first post! We are DVC members with about 12 WDW trips under our belts. Looking forward to hanging around!



Welcome aboard, jaberwock!!


----------



## ddevito

Very new here! In trying to read the forum discussion there are many posts with Letters in place of words or phrases. Is there a sticky or FAQ that outlines what these are? For example: WDW is Walt Disney World (that one is easy to figure out). There are so many and to be "in the know" one needs to know the lingo.
Thanks.


----------



## siskaren

ddevito said:


> Very new here! In trying to read the forum discussion there are many posts with Letters in place of words or phrases. Is there a sticky or FAQ that outlines what these are? For example: WDW is Walt Disney World (that one is easy to figure out). There are so many and to be "in the know" one needs to know the lingo.
> Thanks.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## roseandjess

Hi everyone!  We are new here! Great site.  We are DVC members and looking forward to connecting with more Disney fans  We just moved into a new apartment but are saving up for our first home!  Looking forward to spending time here.


----------



## lfortin16

roseandjess said:


> Hi everyone!  We are new here! Great site.  We are DVC members and looking forward to connecting with more Disney fans  We just moved into a new apartment but are saving up for our first home!  Looking forward to spending time here.



Welcome, Rossandjess!!


----------



## forrestfamilyoffive

Hello all! So glad i have stumbled across this community.  The Forrest family of five has about 8 WDW trips down and another one planned for September. Looking forward to hopefully making our trip the best yet this September!


----------



## ddevito

siskaren said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Batgirl67

Hello!  I have been lurking for a few months but no more.  This site is so insightful and full of info.  I love reading the trip reports and helpful hints.  It is nice to share the Disney love.

My 20th trip to Disney will be in two weeks.

Cheers!
Lisa from Ohio


----------



## lfortin16

Batgirl67 said:


> Hello!  I have been lurking for a few months but no more.  This site is so insightful and full of info.  I love reading the trip reports and helpful hints.  It is nice to share the Disney love.
> 
> My 20th trip to Disney will be in two weeks.
> 
> Cheers!
> Lisa from Ohio



Welcome, Lisa!  
This is a great place to learn everything you want to know about Disney!
And share the excitement!!
Karen


----------



## mmdisneylover

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



What do all the different abbreviations stand for some of them I know but some are not as easy,  etcb is one I think?  Can you help?


----------



## siskaren

mmdisneylover said:


> What do all the different abbreviations stand for some of them I know but some are not as easy,  etcb is one I think?  Can you help?



Check the link in post #3377


----------



## rebsnrob

Newbie here. DVC owner (not many points, but hey, I'm in!)

Growing to love Disney more and more each year as an adult, more than when I was a kid. Go figure!


----------



## MissScara

Long time lurker!!!  Having my Disneymoon in September!! I cannnnnnn't wait!! I also would love to meet lots of new friends here in the DIS!!!


----------



## DisneyDarling13

Hello everyone! I am new to these boards, but definitely not new to the Disney magic! I've been to WDW 10 times, with my last visit in September of 2010. I'll be back in 123 days with my boyfriend (a first timer!) and October 19th cannot get here soon enough! Looking forward to some fun Disney discussions 

-Rachel


----------



## littleorangebird

Hi there, I'm a brand new member to the boards and I'm so glad I joined! I have been to Walt Disney World 11 times and my last trip was in 2011. I will be returning this November and I could not be more excited! Looking forward to all the Disney fun on the boards


----------



## Disneyfreak616

to all!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mirandaleshea

I've read things on the boards for over a year. I finally decided to join in on the convo!


----------



## DisneyDarling13

littleorangebird said:


> Hi there, I'm a brand new member to the boards and I'm so glad I joined! I have been to Walt Disney World 11 times and my last trip was in 2011. I will be returning this November and I could not be more excited! Looking forward to all the Disney fun on the boards



Hi there littleorangebird! Where are you staying when you go to WDW in Nov? I'm staying at the Caribbean Beach! Where did you stay last when you were there in 2011?


----------



## littleorangebird

DisneyDarling13 said:


> Hi there littleorangebird! Where are you staying when you go to WDW in Nov? I'm staying at the Caribbean Beach! Where did you stay last when you were there in 2011?



I stayed at Animal Kingdom last time I was there!


----------



## SofieMouseketeer

Hi everyone! 

I've been lurking on this community for a while now and finally decided to join! I have 2 kids and a wonderful husband.   We are currently trying to figure out our next WDW trip.  Hoping to find some good advice to help us with our next trip!


----------



## bluepirategrl

Hi I'm bluepirategrl! I love everything Disney! I have a Mickey Mouse tattoo and have been to Disney World 20 times and I'm only 29! I also did the Disney College Program in 2004 and worked at the Plaza Pavilion and Cinderella's Royal Table.


----------



## lfortin16

bluepirategrl said:


> Hi I'm bluepirategrl! I love everything Disney! I have a Mickey Mouse tattoo and have been to Disney World 20 times and I'm only 29! I also did the Disney College Program in 2004 and worked at the Plaza Pavilion and Cinderella's Royal Table.



Hi Blue Pirate Girl!
You've found the right place!
This is where the Disney lovers hang out.
Welcome!!


----------



## remy324

Welcome bluepirategrl! I am a Disney fanatic too. Over 100 trips to WDW and 17 Disney Cruises. Number 18 in December and #19 next May. Also belong to Disney Vacation Club for 20 years. There is Disney in every room in my house including the bathrooms. lol Have a great summer.


----------



## DisneyBride1214

Hi everyone my name Sharon and will be going on very first cruise ever and so exited that we chose Disney. We have lots going on for our cruise. First I will be remarrying my man of my dreams. We have been married for 10 years but this will be my first wedding. My dream has always been getting married at Disney. Already picked out my dress and it is a full Princess gown complete with the long train and veil and not to forget the tiara. I have 4 kids from a previous marriage and have 6 grand kids and actually proud to say I am only 48 .

The whole family will be there to be at the wedding and just enjoy our first family vacation together! A lot of firsts with this wonderful vacation!

We will be going on the Disney Dream cruise on December 15-19 2014. I would love to meet people that will be on the same cruise as us. There is no group started for this cruise so I will be starting one this afternoon so we can hopefully get a Fish Exchange going! It sounds like it would be some much fun to do and a wonderful way to meet all the great people on the cruise.

I hope to be able to meet all you wonderful people out there that would deal with me and the thousand questions that I am sure I will have!!


----------



## lfortin16

DisneyBride1214 said:


> Hi everyone my name Sharon and will be going on very first cruise ever and so exited that we chose Disney. We have lots going on for our cruise. First I will be remarrying my man of my dreams. We have been married for 10 years but this will be my first wedding. My dream has always been getting married at Disney. Already picked out my dress and it is a full Princess gown complete with the long train and veil and not to forget the tiara. I have 4 kids from a previous marriage and have 6 grand kids and actually proud to say I am only 48 .
> 
> The whole family will be there to be at the wedding and just enjoy our first family vacation together! A lot of firsts with this wonderful vacation!
> 
> We will be going on the Disney Dream cruise on December 15-19 2014. I would love to meet people that will be on the same cruise as us. There is no group started for this cruise so I will be starting one this afternoon so we can hopefully get a Fish Exchange going! It sounds like it would be some much fun to do and a wonderful way to meet all the great people on the cruise.
> 
> I hope to be able to meet all you wonderful people out there that would deal with me and the thousand questions that I am sure I will have!!



Congratulations on your upcoming cruise and wedding!
It sounds like it will be magical!!

Karen


----------



## TPTraveler

Congratulations!  Sounds like a dream come true.  Remember to take the time to enjoy yourself.


----------



## schrammalot

Hi, folks!

I've been reading the boards and listening to the podcast for a while now, but just signed up. Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## eeyore1257

Ok  so I am brand new to DIS.  I am not even sure this is how I post to the site.  Does anyone know when they release free dining dates into November or December?  Want to plan a trip but I will not go unless free dining is offered.


----------



## Sophiathefirst

Hi, Everyone!! 
  I just signed up and am anxious to read all this threads!!!


----------



## thanas55

Hey Everyone!! I have listened to the podcast for a while and signed up for the boards a few months ago.  After reading the boards for sometime now I figured its time to start posting myself.


----------



## Drprincss

Hi, I am a total newbie & totally lost!! I welcome all and any tips and advise. Going on my very first Disney cruise on Sept 29 (DVC Member Cruise) w my daughters.


----------



## mastermind73

Hi there everyone, I've been lurking here on the DISboards for quite some time reading all the posts (mostly TR's).  I figured I might as well go ahead and sign up so I can join the conversations!


----------



## ksantilli

Hi all!  I've been doing WDW for 25+ years now and this year my husband and i have decided to take our family to DL instead.  I'm brand new and trying to read the Disneyland forms, but I'm confused.  Could someone please tell me what a "Super thread" is and how to find it? Apparently, I don't know how to use this site very well!  TIA!


----------



## vbeaudry

Hello everyone, a friend suggested I check out this site for tips on planning my trip!!  There's so much info, now to figure out where to start!!


----------



## siskaren

ksantilli said:


> Hi all!  I've been doing WDW for 25+ years now and this year my husband and i have decided to take our family to DL instead.  I'm brand new and trying to read the Disneyland forms, but I'm confused.  Could someone please tell me what a "Super thread" is and how to find it? Apparently, I don't know how to use this site very well!  TIA!



It's just a thread with a lot of information about a single topic. For instance, I'm subscribed to the Disneyland Christmas super thread, and I know there's also a Disneyland Halloween super thread.


----------



## figment80

Been coming to this site for awhile now and finally decided to join.  I am definitely the Disney Geek in the family.  This site was wonderfully helpful in planning the trip we just took last month.


----------



## ksantilli

siskaren said:


> It's just a thread with a lot of information about a single topic. For instance, I'm subscribed to the Disneyland Christmas super thread, and I know there's also a Disneyland Halloween super thread.



thank you!


----------



## fritzfamily

Help..which tick URL do I use?


----------



## siskaren

fritzfamily said:


> Help..which tick URL do I use?



BBC code


----------



## shannonkb

Hello! We're heading down to WDW in a few months and I'm going into research overload. Just wanted to say "Hi!" and see what kind of information I can find here.

Thanks!
Shannon


----------



## snowsparrow

Hi! I wish I'd found this site a few months ago and not in the last couple weeks now that I'm in headless chicken mode and departing in a week!  I'm what you might call a reluctant Disney visitor, I avoided it with my oldest but it's crept into our house and maybe just a little bit into my crotchety old heart too. Glad to be going and giving the kids these memories all the same, even if that overgrown mouse still doesn't inspire the warm and fuzzies


----------



## hux

Have just joined this site and wanted to say hello it looks very informative and like the idea of being able to rent points from members for Disney stays


----------



## FWAddict

Hi ya'll! First post!


----------



## lolo84

First post! Love these boards. Wish I had discovered them sooner.


----------



## jbaum181818

This site has so much info I don't know where to begin!!


----------



## Myhrtblngs2disney

Hello Everyone! I'm new here and this is post #1! I just stumbled upon this group and so excited to be a part of it. Looking forward to sharing many experiences and making new friends!

Have a Magical Day!!!

     Michelle


----------



## vbeaudry

Just wanted to say "Hi"  A friend recommended this site.  Been on here everyday the last few weeks.  So much information, it's awesome!!


----------



## merida1368

Hello, another first post here, I've been a long time lurker and finally decided to join on a whim


----------



## nicynot

From what i read i am not the only person who just lurks around. But i did finally join not to long ago, and have been sucked in to reading this community every day lol


----------



## jdanjou

I've been lurking around here for a couple of weeks and finally decided to join.  I'm dragging (as he puts it) my husband to Disney in January for my birthday.  This will be my 4th visit (although 1st in 17 years), and he's never been.  He doesn't get it.  I know once he gets there he'll have a fabulous time, but I'm also in super planning mode to make sure he has a good time and doesn't feel overwhelmed by it all.  

184 days!


----------



## amberloo16

how do I post my own thread?? 
___________________
Amber


----------



## lovetoscrap

amberloo16 said:


> how do I post my own thread??
> ___________________
> Amber



 Just click the New Thread button found at the top and bottom of every board page.  Be sure you are on the board that is most appropriate for your topic.


----------



## Falcon88

This is my first post. I'm very excited to join the disboards. It seems as though there is a wealth of information here and many dedicated Disney fans! I'm hoping  that I will be able to afford a Disney World vacation next summer. Disney really is the happiest place on earth!


----------



## BellesAunt

Hi I wont to post a question and I don't know how Leaving for WDW on 8/22 Can't wait Thanks Ellen


----------



## Disney dreamer13

Hey excited to join  love the radio show!!!!


----------



## wendydisney

HI EVERYONE;
Had a tough time getting into this discussion , but we are local Floridians and traveling on Saturday to the port for our Disney Magic Cruise. Any last minute people who want to join a new group, we are ready for you. If there is a cancellation, please put us one the list, have our fish extender, and cute gifts as well. We are Sternlieb, (Nana and Dadoo's gang)  Cabin 8146....let me hear some good news  or we might have to crash your party!!!!!!:


----------



## Parsa022

Hi there. I've lurked around quite a bit, but I decided to join! There's such a wealth of knowledge here: love it!


----------



## noodlee

Can some one write how to ask a question or post I only see how to add to a post?


----------



## siskaren

noodlee said:


> Can some one write how to ask a question or post I only see how to add to a post?



Check post #3422 further up on this page.


----------



## shoppingaround

I'm a newbie at this forum and planning to have our first ever Disney trip with the wife and 3 kids (ages 10, 7 and 5).

I am stressing over to have the "perfect holiday trip" but I guess this is too good to be true! Maybe will just have the most out of it and enjoy every single moment with the family.

I am glad that there's a forum like this wherein I can get tips and know what to expect on our first ever Disney trip as a family.


----------



## Karlius

Can't believe I've never stumbled across this forum before. If I had, think my planing for this years trip in September would be going much better, I feel so unorganised!


----------



## Mellabella

Newbie here as well. My family and I got the Disney bug after visiting this past March. Looking forward to going March 2014 (and to possibly renew our wedding vows for our 10 year anniversary) on the Gulf Coast I am a planner and I can't wait to go through the wealth of information on this site


----------



## DisCanadian7

First post and New to the Dis Boards, new Reader and Watcher/listener to the Podcast Video Stream.  First trip in 20 years coming up so excited to fall back in to Dis Mania.


----------



## Mickey Team

This looks wonderful! Thanks for all of this information!


----------



## Fab5Mom

Welcome,  I'm pretty new here myself can't wait to figure it all out!  When are you going to WDW?


----------



## DisCanadian7

Sept 8 - 14, going to be great


----------



## RET281

Looking forward to our next Disney vacation in November!


----------



## Fab5Mom

I'm going in Nov. too, when are going?


----------



## mulan1123

Hello everyone. I just joined! And in November will be my first ever trip to wdw! I'm excited!!!


----------



## Grumpy Dan

Howdy! 9 Americans meeting 2 Aussie's for a knock down, drag out, fantabulous Easter week vacation!


----------



## candyle73

Hi everyone! I just joined because my wife and I are huge Disney fanatics! We've visited Disney World a couple times now (and love it) and we're currently stocking up on classic Disney animated movies for our future family. We recently got really sucked into the new Disney Infinity game that just released. Does anyone know any good threads for info or trade rooms?


----------



## 2dopes

I just found this link through my sister, there is some great information here.


----------



## alessina17

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanks so much, Pete!  Just joined tonight (after hearing so much about Disboards from the others at sea last week). We just got off the Fantasy last week and I'm trying to be in touch with a server by the name of Daniel (from Portugal)....any and all help appreciated!


----------



## alessina17

DisCanadian7 said:


> Sept 8 - 14, going to be great



You will LOVE it!  I'm from Canada too


----------



## MadAlice

Hi! I am new too! I am looking forward to taking part in this amazing site! I love everything Disney!!!!


----------



## tempokitty

Hi everyone. This is my first time joining a forum of any sort so please be patient with my "newbieness".      

 I love all that is Disney and WDW is my favorite place on earth! We (myself, my son & his girlfriend) will be visiting WDW this coming October. It's been a long time since my son and I have been able to make the trip, the last time was 2001; and it will be his girlfriends first time ever. We are all very excited!


----------



## Mommoo

Hello everyone,  I am a retread. have not done this for years,although I have been making trips to the Magic place with my family for years. Thought it was time to get back into the discussions, before and after trips! Usually go once a year, been a DVC member since 2006. Happy to be here, this is the BEST Disney forum out there!


----------



## Camp5

We are planning our first family trip to Disney World and we found our way to this forum! Any advice would be great!


----------



## Dragun

Where on earth could you have so much fun in one location?

WDW!


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

Hello Camp5, Congratulations on your first family trip to the Greatest Place On Earth.  My advice would be, Order a Vacation Planning DVD from Disneyworld.com, view the all of the pages on their website and just keep visiting DisBoards whenever you have the time.  This is an Awesome site for planning and to see what's going on at the parks from people who recently visited,  You'll also find ways of making Autograph Books from Dis Veterans who actually will make some for you. All I can say is ENJOY, Good Luck and Have Fun. 



Camp5 said:


> We are planning our first family trip to Disney World and we found our way to this forum! Any advice would be great!


----------



## goodlife247

Holah DIS members!


----------



## remy324

To all the newbies! You can really find some great information on disboards. Enjoy all of your upcoming Disney vacations.


----------



## tholm42

Woohoo!


----------



## squadie62

Hi everybody!!! My girlfriend and I have been referenced this site for a while now, although I never posted. Not exactly sure why though lol. Anyway, we will be visiting Nov 23-Dec 2!!! We will my celebrating my girlfriend's birthday. We are staying at the CBR.


----------



## tiffyannedg

I have no idea what I am doing.  I have used this website for research for years but I do not post very often.  When I do I always seem to do something wrong.  Just wondering where are stickies and how do I read them?  Please help!!!  
Thanks!!


----------



## siskaren

The stickies are the threads at the top of each forum (including this one that you posted to.) They're labeled as stickies and they're designed to stay at the top of the forums because they cover topics that a lot of people ask about. You read them by just clicking on them.


----------



## mainemooncat

Newbie here as well!


----------



## tiffyannedg

I seriously think they don't show up on my computer.  I see nothing to click.  All I see is the posts people make in date order.  That's it.  Am I crazy????


----------



## Snow2013

mainemooncat said:


> Newbie here as well!



Newbie as well!!   Question.... How do you post the ticker (your countdown to disney)  to your posts?


----------



## lovetoscrap

tiffyannedg said:


> I seriously think they don't show up on my computer.  I see nothing to click.  All I see is the posts people make in date order.  That's it.  Am I crazy????



Are you using a computer or another type of device?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Snow2013 said:


> Newbie as well!!   Question.... How do you post the ticker (your countdown to disney)  to your posts?



Please read the Welcome Board FAQ stickied at the top of this forum for instructions on posting a ticker.


----------



## SammiL

Hi everyone! I'm from California and frequent Disneyland every couple months but have been soaking up so much valuable information from this board since summer began to plan for my first DisneyWORLD trip. Just got back last week - had an amazing time, and just joined to help me cope with my post trip depression  ... and to start planning next years trip hah!


----------



## Chanteh

yayyyyy! thanks


----------



## kelldar

Hi! I'm kell and I've been lurking here for quite a while. finally signed up to subscribe to some threads but my account has disappeared twice. I'm hoping if I make at least one post this time it'll stick.

Anyway next trip is in March, and I'm watching news about the magic bands and fast pass+ eagerly


----------



## pwwtoy1

I'm getting ready to give up on this website.  Where are the Forum stickies?  How do you post new threads?  Why doesn't my ticker show up.  This isn't my first rodeo.  I can't figure it out.  Very frustrated.
pwwwtoy1


----------



## siskaren

pwwtoy1 said:


> I'm getting ready to give up on this website.  Where are the Forum stickies?  How do you post new threads?  Why doesn't my ticker show up.  This isn't my first rodeo.  I can't figure it out.  Very frustrated.
> pwwwtoy1



The stickys are the threads at the top of each forum that are labeled sticky - this thread is a sticky.

You post a new thread by clicking on the new thread button at the bottom left of each page showing the threads.

You chose the wrong code for your ticker - you need to choose the one labeled PseudoHTML, UBBCode or BBCode.


----------



## ExcitedDisneyMom

How do I post a new question as opposed to a reply to someone else's question?


----------



## THEVACATIONFAMILY

ExcitedDisneyMom said:


> How do I post a new question as opposed to a reply to someone else's question?


 
Simply click on the "POST" in the box of the question or post that you would like to reply to or answer that person's question.  Or the "REPLY" in the same box as post. That is to Reply without Replying to the individuals question or post. Let me know if you have any other questions, I'm pretty sure that someone will have more "How To's" than I could probably answer.  Have a Magical Day and enjoy these and all Posts.


----------



## JennT1124

Is there a way to "follow" one forum?  I'm trying to get a reservation for Cinderella in a couple weeks and would love to be notified when there is a new post in the cancellations forum thread...Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

JennT1124 said:


> Is there a way to "follow" one forum?  I'm trying to get a reservation for Cinderella in a couple weeks and would love to be notified when there is a new post in the cancellations forum thread...Thanks!



At the top of every page in a thread there's a button labeled "Thread Tools". Click on it and select "Subscribe to this thread" from the drop down menu. As long as you're set up in User CP to get e-mail notification of threads you're subscribed to, you'll get an e-mail whenever there's a post to the thread.


----------



## pikasso

i only got 1 email and it said i needed to go back to the board to get another update


----------



## pikasso

i think i got it now, you have to click the link everytime


----------



## Maggie.lobe

Hi I had been reading the forums for a long time, but I don´t post that much, actually I don´t post anything at all, I want to create a Trip Report. and this will be my first, so I will read this thread until I find what I need, and in case a Don´t i Will ask.

thank you.

Regards!


----------



## princessovernight

Hi everyone! im Morgan, im 14 years old and I am a huge Disney fan! ive never done blogging before but I though a Disney blog would be a great place to start! im not very good at mking friends.. and people may think im kinda awkward so sorry in advance >_< 



ive been to Walt Disney World 7 times, Disney Cruise Line twice (Disney Dream.) and recently came back from my first visit to the Disneyland Resort!  

I cant wait to make some new friends and other Disney people like myself! and just try to guess who my favorite Disney character is? P.S. 

It gives it away in my nickname and username!


----------



## amuggle927

So I'm new to the site and someone sent me a private message but I can't respond to it as I'm such a newbie... that is a little frustrating!


----------



## figmentfan510

Hey guys! I'm Lynne. I'm back after a long hiatus. I couldn't remember my password.  I love this board.


----------



## Vizzini

Nice to be here. I'm a developer at Avalanche Software working on Infinity


----------



## OliviaLovesCheese

Hey! I just joined because I was accepted into Attractions for DCP and now I've just gone down this spiral of all things Disney and I thought this would be my best outlet to let out my Disney madness! So hello! My name's Olivia and...I kinda like cheese.


----------



## remy324

Welcome Olivia! You have come to the right place for all things Disney.


----------



## N2RS

JennT1124 said:


> Is there a way to "follow" one forum?  I'm trying to get a reservation for Cinderella in a couple weeks and would love to be notified when there is a new post in the cancellations forum thread...Thanks!



Good question!  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## siskaren

N2RS said:


> Good question!  I was wondering the same thing.



Check my last post. (#3470)


----------



## disneyfirsts

Hi

I'm new and can't figure out how to post (sorry). So I am replying I think but not my intention...

I'm just wondering if there is a template for a Disney airline ticket?  I am surprising my 7 year old daughter on Christmas morning(our flight is at noon) and I wanted to give her a special airline ticket. 

Any info would be appreciated. Also this blog is great!


----------



## irisheyes237

I have heard a lot of good things about these boards and am very excited to be a par of it!


----------



## MarciaBrady

I have a question!
I made a trip report on my family's Florida trip. Since it includes SeaWorld, Kennedy Space Center, and Disney's Hollywood Studios; where should I put it?


----------



## MickeyGurl0808

New here and glad to be apart of such a wonderful place that loves disney just as much as I do!


----------



## JohnsonFamily

Hello.  I just joined and I am having problems navigating through the forums.  I want to see if there is a group doing FE for the December 7th Sailing out of Galveston this year.  We would really like to join a group.  If anyone can give me some guidance that would be great.


----------



## ashea0

Can anyone help explain how to post pictures on a post? I was recently married at Disneyworld at the Wedding Pavilion, with my reception at Ariels, and the Epcot firework dessert party and want to share some photos. I found the video tutorial but sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and I can't hear it very well.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## lovetoscrap

JohnsonFamily said:


> Hello.  I just joined and I am having problems navigating through the forums.  I want to see if there is a group doing FE for the December 7th Sailing out of Galveston this year.  We would really like to join a group.  If anyone can give me some guidance that would be great.


You need to take a look at our Disney Cruise Line Forum and then there is a subforum for Disney Cruise Meets.  The first few posts on that board are stickied at the top and have a list of links to all the Meet threads already in progress.  Find your ship and dates and see if a thread has been started.



ashea0 said:


> Can anyone help explain how to post pictures on a post? I was recently married at Disneyworld at the Wedding Pavilion, with my reception at Ariels, and the Epcot firework dessert party and want to share some photos. I found the video tutorial but sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and I can't hear it very well.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.



There are written instructions in the FAQ thread found on this forum.  They walk you through the steps to post photos.


----------



## momandson2013

Hi! I hope everyone enjoys their Disney experience


----------



## kessie1107

So excited to join DIS Boards! I'm learning such valuable information.


----------



## kessie1107

catherinewmahaney said:


> Hello this is my first post! Just call what you want   Welcome to me



Welcome catherinewmahaney!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MarciaBrady said:


> I have a question!
> I made a trip report on my family's Florida trip. Since it includes SeaWorld, Kennedy Space Center, and Disney's Hollywood Studios; where should I put it?



Since you are visiting Disney, it is perfectly acceptable to use the regular TR forum.  Just be sure to site that Disney is part of your trip, and put it in the title - almost everyone here is very understanding and easy going - almost everyone.  Welcome!  Have fun - I love to write TRs because  it gives me the chance to re-live the trip.


----------



## devilsfan1973

New to disboards. Been reading for the last month or so, as we're hoping to plan a trip to WDW next May. 

Would like to thank everyone for helpful tips I've picked up so far and looking forward to learning more in the months to come. 

I've been to WDW twice (around 1980 and 2010) and once to DL (2012).


----------



## remy324

This is a great place for any Disney info. Welcome to all new disboards members!


----------



## momoluvgd

Hello. I'm new here and I don't actually like/use forums much, I have lurked around for a while reading about Disney and I decided to make an account because I'm a little confused on how to work this site. The only other forums I use is a Green Day forum that I'm totally used to and everything is easy to find/access. 
So I guess my only big question would be, how exactly do you find everything?  I don't see a search bar, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough?


----------



## siskaren

momoluvgd said:


> So I guess my only big question would be, how exactly do you find everything?  I don't see a search bar, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough?



A good place to start would be the index of sub-forums:

http://www.disboards.com/index.php


----------



## momoluvgd

siskaren said:


> A good place to start would be the index of sub-forums:



Thanks! I'll head there!


----------



## adk12986

Just got back and had a great time..


----------



## Serialjoker86

I'm happy to have found the boards. I look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## grampacanuck

Hey just found this site. We are planning a trip to Disney World in late Jan or early Feb. Hoping I can find the best way to go by using this site.


----------



## Yummy123

Hello, I'm a fresh man here! I love this place!


----------



## Tinkmoni

Hey there! Im new on here Just made an account! Any tips?


----------



## highlander4

Joined last night.  Great place!!


----------



## Marsone1

Hello,
Just wanted to say HI to everyone.. I'm new here and just starting to figure out how to posts.


----------



## Marsone1

Hello,
Just wondering if anyone know where i can buy matching outfits for the whole family that we can use when we go to disney world for my son's MAW trip in Feb 2014.

Maria


----------



## RHMH

To All - 


_Happy Holidays_


----------



## lovetoscrap

Marsone1 said:


> Hello,
> Just wondering if anyone know where i can buy matching outfits for the whole family that we can use when we go to disney world for my son's MAW trip in Feb 2014.
> 
> Maria



I would suggest looking at Disneystore.com .  They have lots of customizable tshirts and other options for the whole family.  Also you might try your local discount stores like Walmart and Kmart.  They often have Disney tshirts.


----------



## sweetpeama

I thought I would take a few minutes and introduce myself to the boards. My name is Tammy and I live in Yellowstone County, Montana with my husband and 2 daughters ages almost 9 and 6 years old. My 6 year old is none verbal due to having severe/profound childhood apraxia of speech. 
My 9 year old is into the Disney Princesses and Fairies and my 6 year old is into Pooh and Minnie Mouse though Mickey and Daisy are starting to become favorites too recently. 
Our 1st and so far only trip to WDW was in January 2010 where my special girl had her first unprompted conversation with Minnie Mouse signing Please to get her autograph book signed. 
I have also had 2 trips to DLR in December 1987 and March 1995. My husband went to DLR with his family in the summer of 1978 or 1979. MIL can't remember if they went between his K and 1st grade year or 1st and 2nd grade year. DH remembers none of the trip. 
We ended up going over my oldest daughter's 5th birthday and hope to be able to return in October 2015 if our finances work out in order to allow my special girl to celebrate a Disney birthday. 

Tammy


----------



## Turbanator




----------



## Marsone1

lovetoscrap said:
			
		

> I would suggest looking at Disneystore.com .  They have lots of customizable tshirts and other options for the whole family.  Also you might try your local discount stores like Walmart and Kmart.  They often have Disney tshirts.



Thanks for the info.. will look at disneystore.. haven't seen any in our local walmart or kmart


----------



## DisneyDweller

First post on my new account! just wanted to see how it looked


----------



## remy324

Welcome to disboards! Lots of information on anything Disney.


----------



## winifred

Just joined and wanted to test out a post too!  I plan on taking my family in November 2015 to WDW, it will be my daughters' first trip and my third (though the last time I was there was over 10 years ago).  I am thrilled that this forum is available, what a great resource!


----------



## PrincessKirstyn

I am so happy to be apart of this community now!


----------



## remy324

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## lemonears6

I'm new and just trying to learn how things work


----------



## lemonears6

trying to learn how to post a thread, since i have a question. please


----------



## siskaren

Just go to the forum that covers the topic you have a question about, and at the bottom left of the page there's a button labeled New Thread.


----------



## rpw2014

Making my 10th post here to see if it is automatic that I can begin posting photos...or whether I have to wait for admin action.  Let's see what happens.....

Heck...might as well post some worthwhile info while I'm here.  In the early planning stages (no reservations yet) for an October 2014 trip to WDW.  My wife and I are excited to be taking our entire family - 3 daughters, 3 sons-in-law, and 5 grand kids.  Ages of the kids at trip time will be 2.5, 10, 13, 13, and 16.  Following tradition, all 5 grand kids spent the night with us last night (New Year's Eve). But this year was special as we did some Disney planning.  I created a spreadsheet of attractions by park and the kids gave a rating (1-5) for each.  We used You Tube to view videos of some of the attractions to refresh our memories on them.  The four oldest have each been to Disney once before - 2 of them in 2007 and the other 2 in 2009.  My wife and I have been 5 times with the last trip being in 2007.  Needless to say we are all very excited about the October trip.


----------



## remy324

There is so much more to experience. We are planing a family trip for Christmas 2014 with our son, daughter, daughter-in-law and Triplets who will be celebrating their first Christmas. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Medchic

I'm trying to get info on a different type of Disney wedding. Who do I need to talk to


----------



## ahorse42

I'm working towards our next Vacation and I'm hoping that once I get the hang of these boards I'll be able to follow tips and advice on what to do/not do and hopefully be able to save some money in the process.



Happy Disney Vacation Planning Here I Come!


----------



## laekia

I stumbled across the DIS boards a few weeks ago in my Quest to learn all things Disney (My daughter thinks im obsessed.... I have tour plans/maps/detailed lists of rides........ maybe shes a bit right....) and I absolutely LOVE the info on here! I was actually running out of things to look at when I discovered the trip reviews and OMG I could spend hours on those  

So I finally decided to make an account and stop lurking  

Myself, my husband and our 2 daughters (8 & 12) are headed to Disney Feb 14th (32 Days!!) along with my parents, disabled sister (full time wheelchair) and almost 80 year old grandmother..... Its going to be quite the trip!


----------



## AnthonyJPiccione

Just went for my 1st trip to WDW as an adult for my 21st birthday, and decided to sign-up here to hopefully connect with some other people who love Disney like I do. I'm also planning on hopefully going back with one of my best friends in May 2015 for Star Wars weekends.


----------



## bonecollector

just found the site and am ecstatic about finding as many disney lovers as me!  Great board!


----------



## missprincessjasmine

Hey everyone! I just joined I love Disney one of my favorite Disney Movies is Aladdin as you can tell by my username


----------



## tcpiii

Look forward to reading and talking with others here.


----------



## panama10

Have been lurking for the past two days, finally decided to join.  Planning for September 2014.  so much useful information in this site!


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

Hello everyone! I've been looking and reading the forums on the DIS boards and listening to the Podcast for a long time. I finally decided to register and join the forums! Looking forward to posting! Have a great day!


----------



## gjroe78

Hello everyone, newbie to the forum, looking forward to speaking to people with the same interests and views


----------



## edeneye

Hey, I'm Ben from Australia & I'm brand new here. Also, in November I'm getting married at WDW on what will be my third visit (coming from Aus I started late)! Heard a LOT of mentions of these boards and figured I'd better sign up!


----------



## alizakelly

welcome to dis


----------



## fairygodmomma

_Hello everyone. I am new here! We are visiting Disney world for 7 nights the last week of april this year. I will glady welcome any advice, suggestions etc. to help make this trip magical for my 3 dc ages 14 12 and 9 This is our very 1st time at Disney world_


----------



## aberar1

Thanks everyone for the postings. Great advice be all.


----------



## laurianne

Hi Fellow Disney Posters,

Looking forward to using the board to get ready from our October 25, 2014 Disney Cruise on the Fantasy.

Thanks,

Laurianne


----------



## laurianne

Hi Fairygodmomma,

Be sure to get a "first visit" pin at any of the theme park guest relation offices.  Disney cast members have always gone out of their way to make "first visitors" feel special!

Also, get your dining reservations as early as possible.

Have fun,

Laurianne


----------



## myleadguitargirl

I haven't been on here since: 1-9-2010 at 11:14 AM


----------



## remy324

FYI: All four of the Disney Ships will be celebrating Halloween from the end of September through the end of October. There will be special activities, characters dressed in Halloween costumes and costume contests. You can check this out on the DCL website.


----------



## SpaceCadet

Hey everyone I am Danielle(Dani) and I just joined. I will be going to WDW for Thanksgiving this year and I can't wait. I need to start a countdown.


----------



## LGK1963

Hi newbie here, Going to WDW in May this board is great


----------



## MERMAIDchar

Hello Everyone!  I am new to the boards and wanted to see how it works.  I LOVE anything Disney, I even have Disney music on my iPod, haha! 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## shortstuff95

Welcome New Peeps. I am new too.


----------



## mom26disneykids

I was a regular member of the board some years ago. Kids and Job have gotten in the way, but when I started planning an April Visit to our Happiest Place on Earth, I figured it was time to come check things out again.


----------



## Ruthie43

Hi, this is my first post 

We love Florida and Disney but unfortunately it's  a staycation for us this year here in sunny UK (not!) but we will be returning to the land of the mouse next year.  We have DVC in AKL but we've never stayed there yet so can't wait to stay there next year, hopefully October time


----------



## MY THREE BOYS

Can someone tell me whAt PM stands for?


----------



## MY THREE BOYS

Iam new to the board and iam trying to learn how to use it.


----------



## MY THREE BOYS

I'm not sure how to start a new thread?


----------



## siskaren

MY THREE BOYS said:


> Can someone tell me whAt PM stands for?



Private message.



MY THREE BOYS said:


> I'm not sure how to start a new thread?



Just go to the forum where you want to start a new thread and at the bottom of the page there's a button labeled "New Thread".


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MY THREE BOYS said:


> Can someone tell me whAt PM stands for?



Hi Three!  PM stands for Private Message.  You will find a "sticky" at the top of this forum that will tell you all of the acronyms we use here.



MY THREE BOYS said:


> Iam new to the board and iam trying to learn how to use it.



Welcome!  There are a bunch of friendly helpful people here - have lots of fun and don't be afraid to ask questions.



MY THREE BOYS said:


> I'm not sure how to start a new thread?



You have to have so many posts to be able to - you might be able to now.  If you go to the top or bottom of any forum, i.e.  "Disney Trip Reports"  there will be a button for "New Thread". If you click on that, it will let you start one once you have enough posts under your belt.


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Just discovered the Boards yesterday and am excited to see so many discussions!  Have been a DVC member since 2001, we have points at the Wilderness Lodge, Beach Club, Boardwalk and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Have stayed 

Looking forward to all the fun and hopefully sharing the tips & techniques we've picked up over the years.  We have stayed on property 366 nights since our first on-property experience July, 1997 ... a whole YEAR of WDW experiences and we still keep finding new and exciting things to do (restaurants, in particular!).


----------



## Jendress

I've been a lurker for awhile now and have decided to join in the _fun!  Trying to figure everything out!_


----------



## suedon70

Hey All! Newbie to the boards.  I'm a life-long Fla resident who lives one hour away from the Happiest Place on Earth!

Tomorrow my daughter and I are going on our first Disney Cruise to the Bahamas - SO excited!!!


----------



## TReeves913

Enjoy!  You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## hopester212

That's sound like so much fun!!!!


----------



## ndvalley

How do I find a FE group for our June 6 Fantasy Cruise?  Our first cruise!
Thanks-
ndvalley


----------



## Krosh

Hi, friends I am Alex from New York. I am glad to join disboards


----------



## Gracie94

I absolutely love Disboards and the podcast! Happy to be a part of a great group of people!


----------



## Fracfam4

Hi.  I have been wandering around the boards for awhile and decided to make my first post.  I am loving the great information and fun ideas I am reading from here.  Thanks for all the help in planning our vacation.


----------



## Mico

Hi all! I live in suburb Tokyo with my amazing American husband and two adorable children(DS4&DD2). I have visited Tokyo disney resorts many times since I was little. 
And we will visit WDW for the first time in June!! I'm so excited about it it's going to be the first time for all of us, so I'd love to gather lots of great info from this board. 
If anyone has questions about Tokyo Disney Resort, please feel free to PM me!! I'm happy to help you.


----------



## Wild One

Hi, everyone my name is Samantha(Sam) and I have been to WDW once in my life in 2012. I loved it so much I am now a Disney Nut. I am an 18 year old Single Mom of a wonderful 1 year old baby boy and just recently found out I am pregnant again and this time it will be a baby girl. I am hoping that my future holds many Disney trips with my Son and Unborn Daughter. I also hope to learn a lot here on the Dis from Veteran Disers and people who know more than me.


----------



## lilmissy7789

Hello All, 
I am new to this "Forum" thing... I'm behind, I know.... I am hoping I can learn to find my way around this site because I can already tell there's TONS of amazing information. 
I am going on my 1st cruise ever in July. I am so excited it's with DCL! I will be traveling to Alaska on the Disney Wonder ship, so I'm going to be looking for any and all information I can possibly find!!

Well, wish me luck... or give me advice! *Advice would be helpful*

Thanks, 
Shannon!


----------



## kleuafflatus

finally a forum for me to read and talk about all things disney! took me a while.


----------



## anen87

HI I'm Olga


----------



## JMADgrad

Wow! Can't believe it's been more than five years since our last family trip to the World - it's been ages since I've been on the Disboards, and it's taking me awhile to remember how things work here, but I am glad to be back and looking forward to our DV. My husband and I are hoping to head back this summer to celebrate a 25th wedding anniversary, so I will be spending my free hours stalking the threads and gleaning any helpful tips.  Looking forward to it all!


----------



## Kathrynberman

HI,
I'm new to Disboard and already wish I'd discovered this sooner.


----------



## Kristina4109

WELCOME!  Ask lots of questions, scour the boards for info, and have fun!


----------



## roadrunners

Nice words shared in the post which i really like.


----------



## monorialrider

Belonged to another Disney related forum for years. Joined this one since format is what I am used to and there is cruise meet forum specific to your sailing date. Lets talk everything Disney!!!


----------



## Irish Piglet

And I am loving it here. So many interesting things to read and join in on.


----------



## SaraShallue16

This is my first time posting anything...just wanted to try it out!  I've been browsing the forum all day and I absolutely love it (especially reading the trip reports) My husband and I are planning on going to Disneyland this year for the 2nd time!  We are thinking Sept. or Oct.

Hope to become more involved with the forum and so many other Disney lovers like myself!!!


----------



## alice99

SaraShallue16 said:


> This is my first time posting anything...just wanted to try it out!  I've been browsing the forum all day and I absolutely love it (especially reading the trip reports) My husband and I are planning on going to Disneyland this year for the 2nd time!  We are thinking Sept. or Oct.
> 
> Hope to become more involved with the forum and so many other Disney lovers like myself!!!


----------



## DisneyBrass

Hello everyone!!! After years of being a Disney lover, I discovered the Disney "community" about a year or so ago. Started following podcasts and scoping out chat rooms. Try to watch The Dis Unplugged live every week, but usually have to pause a few times during the show  Love hearing all the great advice shared and figured I should get involved and see whats really going on on "the boards". I look forward to learning more about my favorite place and offering any advise I can!


----------



## mermaids1960

Welcome, I need to get on here more, just booked for oct


----------



## anen87

I need 10 posts to PM someone!


----------



## dancemomma82

So I have been reading this forum for a while and never needed to ask a question till this morning so I decided to join.  I will probably get pulled in now.  But I am a mom of 2 girls....a military wife.  And we LOVE Disney.  Now first question is where can I got post about a question about a resort?  Thanks yall!!!


----------



## remy324

anen87 said:


> I need 10 posts to PM someone!



Welcome to disboards. Hope this post helps to achieve your 10 posts.


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi, I am new here to the Dis but love all things Disney. I have been to WDW 5 times. I am 14 years old and am a home schooler 9th grader. I also love collecting Vinylmations and playing soccer.


----------



## anen87

remy324 said:


> Welcome to disboards. Hope this post helps to achieve your 10 posts.



Thanks hun


----------



## MadameAdelaide

After years of reading these boards, today is the day I made an account.


----------



## Jambro

Hello just wondered if anyone has a recommendation on dining options. Quick service or not? 2 adults 3 kids under 10


----------



## disneyisawesome07

I'm new  I've been a Disney fan since I was five. I love the Disney animal movies like The Jungle Book, Lady and the Tramp, and 101 Dalmatians. I also love to read (Favorite book is The Lord of the Rings) and I also love the Lord of the Rings movies done by Peter Jackson. In my spare time I like to draw and write.


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!  We're all huge Disney fans here.  I also adore The Lord of The Rings, both the books and the films.  In fact, my daughter has a Lord of the Rings name.


----------



## disneyisawesome07

Kristina4109 said:


> Welcome!  We're all huge Disney fans here.  I also adore The Lord of The Rings, both the books and the films.  In fact, my daughter has a Lord of the Rings name.



Thanks for the welcome  and that's awesome


----------



## Disney Mouse

Just joined the disboard and not sure where to go to join the FE for my cruise in May 2014.
Need help on how to do this. Thank you for any help from anyone out there.


----------



## lasirenita

Just joined...  happy to be here!


----------



## austinwend

Hey guys, Hiii I am new here! Hope to have good time here


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Hello!!! First time posting anything, but I've been reading and looking around here for a while. It's been so helpful!
I am a super huge Disney fan, have only been to DL (but hope to go to WDW some day in the not-so-distant future!) I am very nearly a high school grad, planning my next trip for me and my best friend at the end of May right after we graduate! I absolutely love roller coasters and thrill rides of all kinds, favs are ToT and California Screamin' (tied) with Space Mountain as a close second. Looking forward to posting and reading more!


----------



## sassagoulatimes

I used to have an account here a long, long time ago, but I can't seem to remember to the username or email I used, so I'm back with a new name. 

I've been to WDW four times along with a few other Disney Parks. My family hasn't been to WDW since 2006, which is mindblowing when I think about it. I used to be incredibly obsessed with the parks but after we realized we weren't going to be able to get to the parks until who-knows-when, any kind of WDW-related thing just made me sad. 

Buuut in talking with my family we have decided that almost a decade is too long to go without a visit to our favorite place in the world. We are determined to get to WDW within the next two years or so, and while we haven't set dates or booked any tickets, just the prospect that we will be returning eventually is enough.  

Glad to be back!


----------



## UncleMike101

I've been an observer here for some time and decided to join so I can talk to some of the other Disney fans out there.
We've visited WDW six times since 1983 and our Children have carried on the tradition to their own families.


----------



## crazydaisy00

UncleMike101 said:
			
		

> I've been an observer here for some time and decided to join so I can talk to some of the other Disney fans out there.
> We've visited WDW six times since 1983 and our Children have carried on the tradition to their own families.



It's nice to talk to so many people that enjoy Disney and so many other things! Also great to have so many tips and detailed information any time your planning a trip!


----------



## melroses

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thank you, this site has been so helpful.


----------



## melroses

crazydaisy00 said:


> It's nice to talk to so many people that enjoy Disney and so many other things! Also great to have so many tips and detailed information any time your planning a trip!



Thanks to all that post, I love to research before we go on vacation to avoid as many surprises as possible and there is so much helpful information here.


----------



## prettylittlelady

Hi all! My name is Becky and i'm new to the disboards. My husband (compshu on here) has been telling me to join for months and so, I finally came up with a username and here I am!  

Maybe now, he'll stop reminding me to join..


----------



## lolly2ga

I've been reading off and on for the past few months and love all the helpful information!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome to one and all!  Feel free to pop over to the different threads and ask questions!


----------



## CitrusSwirl

I have been reading these board for years and I finally decided to sign up. I have been to Disney World many times and I am so excited for our two trips this year. My daughter will be celebrating her 4th birthday soon and we are surprising her with a trip! 17 days and counting...


----------



## Minnie Chloe

CitrusSwirl said:


> I have been reading these board for years and I finally decided to sign up. I have been to Disney World many times and I am so excited for our two trips this year. My daughter will be celebrating her 4th birthday soon and we are surprising her with a trip! 17 days and counting...


Welcome CitrusSwirl. I am also new here.


----------



## apittman

Okay I was told to get on here to learn everything that I would need to know for our cruise and also to find out more about fish extender and to register for it I guess???? Idk but if anyone could help me out that would be awesome! Thanks Ashlee


----------



## MumToIndy

We are Land AP holder and planning our second World trip (our 2.5 years olds first).


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome to one and all!

I have never taken a Disney Cruise but there is a section on the Dis dedicated to cruising.  Feel free to check it out!

I'm also a frequent Disneylander and we're in the home stretch towards a WDW vacation - it'll be my daughter's second.


----------



## Agraba Insider

Have just discovered this board.  Going to WDW with the family in a couple of months.  I'm a former cast member and character from Disneyland and spent 6 great years there.  I would love to help out with my insider knowledge.


----------



## TiggerPU88

Hi!

I'd like to change the font in my signature, but every time I try to cut & paste to do this, it reverts back to no formatting.  I've searched for a prior post about this, but only see things about timers.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  I've been a DIS-er for a long time, but can seem to figure this one out!  Thanks!


----------



## jm35roma

I am a 51 year old man and love Walt Disney World.  My wife of 30 years and my now 18 year old daughter will be there again for 2 weeks this July.  We have been there for 2 weeks every 2 years since she was 4 years old.  As the saying goes, life is always better when you have a Disney vacation planned.  Of course, you need to plan at least 6 months out in order to make dining reservations at the best restaurants and of course plan your park visits as well.  What I just dont understand, and I hope someone out there can shed some sensible light on this subject, is why does Disney close rides for refurbishment only a couple months away which can be very disappointing.  For example, I had all parks and dining all scheduled in January, since then Disney decides to rehab, "Its tough to be a bug", and the "people mover" just in the last couple weeks......Why don't they plan themselves the way they are pretty much requiring vacationers to plan.  They did the same thing back in 2012 when they closed 2 restaurants, the "Cape May Cafe" and "Narcoossee's" for rehab over a 5 week period for the same time in mid July.  I don't understand their thinking!!  Disney should announce any closures and refurbishments when they post extra-magic hours: 6 months in advance....Any comments or insight on this subject are appreciated!!


----------



## Arendelle

Hi everyone! Frozen recently reinvigorated my love for Disney, so I thought I'd join these wonderful boards. Really like it here so far.


----------



## eaglegirl826

First timer here! Last time I was in the House of Mouse was when Cinderella's Castle was pink for the 25th anniversary!

Counting down the days to my trip in June....46 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Jessie1036

Hello everyone my name is Jess and i'm new to the discussion Disboards!!! I LOVE!!!! Disney but I haven't gone down in a while. I would really like to go next yr with my Husband and my In-Laws before we start having kids!! Does anyone know what time is the best and cheapest time to go down??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Kristina4109

The cheapest on-site hotel rates tend to be when school is in session.  I recommend you look at January (avoiding MLK weekend), February (avoiding President's Day weekend) May (avoiding Memorial Day weekend), late August, September, October, November (avoiding Thanksgiving week) and early December.


----------



## Debbie&TheMouse

Overwhelming but loving all the wonderful information on here!  What exactly does "earning my ears" mean?  And what is a "sticky" thread?  I LOVE the entire Disney experience.  My dream is to one day work for Disney on the Alaskan cruise line.  For now, planning our first cruise ever on Fantasy in the fall to celebrate our 20th anniversary and bringing the kids along too!


----------



## Lambert1875

Hey everyone I'm new to the forums but I hope to get the hang of it soon.

Massive Disney fan I'm going in October this year for 2 weeks it will be my 6th time in the last 11 years. I'd love to go more but it's not cheap.

Looking forward to seeing the new 7 Dwarfs mine ride and of course seeing my favourite characters 

I'd love to share my pics but I have to be 10 or greater what ever that means so help me get there


----------



## Lambert1875

46 days lucky you.. I've got 5 month and an 8 hour flight before I get there


----------



## WDWFanForLife

Hello everyone!  I'm new to the DIS Boards.  Don't quite know my way around yet, but I'm looking forward to exploring all of the different threads.  Any suggestions on where to start?  

Here is a little bit of a Disney background on me and my family, which may help with your suggestions:

Both myself and my DH went to WDW as children.  We have taken our two DS (19 and 16) to WDW somewhere between 10-12 times over the past 10 years and we have two trips scheduled for later this year.  We are DVC members.  DS (19) is currently in DCP.

Any guidance would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## KAT7199

Hi everyone!  New to the boards...but not to Disney!  I'm a self professed Disney addict. We are finally taking our lo (4 years old) to Disney World for her very first trip to see Disney World.  We went for our honey moon then again 18 months later.  It's been almost 7 years since we have been there so needless to say I have been pining to go back.


----------



## siskaren

Debbie&TheMouse said:


> Overwhelming but loving all the wonderful information on here!  What exactly does "earning my ears" mean?  And what is a "sticky" thread?  I LOVE the entire Disney experience.  My dream is to one day work for Disney on the Alaskan cruise line.  For now, planning our first cruise ever on Fantasy in the fall to celebrate our 20th anniversary and bringing the kids along too!



"Earning my ears" just refers to the fact that you're a new poster based on the number of posts you have; I'm not sure how many posts you need to get to the next level. 

A sticky thread is one that always stays at the top of the forum it's in.


----------



## Cindyrella8129

This is officially my very first post.  I don't know why it has taken me so long but I finally had to give in to my Disney obsession and start talking to all you knowledgeable folks!


----------



## wallie40

Just found this board, going on our 2nd disney cruise. Awesome place for info!


----------



## croquepop

Hello, I'm new to this... and have never planned a trip to Disney (Orlando)! The horror!!Ha!
Anyways, I'm looking to start a new thread to get advice from the pros.. First.. where to stay... I am looking at renting a condo outside of disney and renting a car to drive in to save some cash but I'm hesitant because we have a 3 year old and I don't want to end up in a slum in a horrid area that looks awesome online. I was looking for recommendations on places...?

Thanks.


----------



## siskaren

Just go to the forum where you want to start your thread (this one would be your best choice), scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on the New Thread button.


----------



## soonerbeachbums

Hello from Oklahoma! We are heading to WDW in late September for our 2nd anniversary/pre-kids trip! This will be my first (very long awaited) trip and her 4th but she hasn't been in almost 10 years... She went there 3 times for National Cheerleading competitions  so she is very excited to get to go and see everything! We are here for tips and advice to make our first trip a memorable one!!


----------



## Kristina4109

WELCOME!  I hope you have a fabulous trip!


----------



## ComeUpToBrava

Hi everyone!

I'm really surprised it has taken me this long to post here because I've known about the site for a while, but for some reason I have just been a lurker until now. Since my first visit when I was three years old, my favorite attraction has always been Horizons (hence the screen name), and I've been a huge Epcot nerd ever since. 

I was accepted into the Disney College Program in Fall of 2010, and was lucky enough to be a Tour Guide on The Great Movie Ride, as well as a Merchandise Cast Member at DHS. I'm currently a travel agent specializing in Disney Destinations. 

My fiance and I are really looking forward to the GTKW Dis Meet coming up in June in Hershey, PA. Are any other new people planning to attend?


----------



## Raven0207

I'm Jeremy and I am the DH to AAshleySEG. We are Disney Fanatics which means we love everything Disney. We are DVC and AP members. I'm planning a PTR for a birthday trip for my lovely wife in October so I'm here to see if anyone can help fill in the gaps that I may forget to ensure she has an awesome trip.


----------



## PirateKing

Hey there, this is my first post here.  Planning family vacation to the land of the mouse in June.   Can't wait to get back.  First started coming in the 1980's with parents and brothers.  Always drove from NJ.  First trip with my wife was in 1996 for our honeymoon.  First trip with our kids was 2006.  This will be our 3rd trip with the kids. We are staying at the Yacht Club.  Love the pool and proximity to Epcot.


----------



## StarNomad123

Hello!


----------



## Maleficensational

Hello all! I've lurked on these boards long enough; I figured it was finally time to join! I'm going on my 6th Disney trip this fall and planning my 7th for next summer. I look forward to many, many hours spent reading these boards!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Hi I have been on the boards for about a year now and I finally want to start a PTR and a TR but have no idea how to start a new forum. Does anyone know and can help?


----------



## shystalips

Maybe someone can help me, how do I add my ticker to all of my posts?  TIA


----------



## Panakin

Hi 

I've been lurking for a while now and figured it's time to actually step out and say hello.

Love the show and all the podcast team and I'm excited to be part of the Dis family 

Victoria


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

shystalips said:


> Maybe someone can help me, how do I add my ticker to all of my posts?  TIA



Hi to add a ticker click on mine and it will bring you to a page where you can select tickers. In the top Left corner you will see a link that says Vacation Countdown click on that and then you will be brought to a page that has you select your background. Once you select it scroll all the way down and click on "Select your slider" (Step 2). Once you click on that you can select the slider again after scroll all the way down and click on Step 3 which is where you will enter your text and vacation dates. Once those completed you submit it and the last page will give you different links to add to your signature. I can't remember which on work on the disboards but try each and preview them before saving onto your signature. 

Also you can access your signature under the User CP menu at the top of the page, look in your control panel and you will find "edit signature" this is where you will copy the links that were given to you after you made the ticker.  

Hope this helps and wasn't too confusing!


----------



## Jaegermouster

My Mother's friend told me about this place and I'm go glad she did! this looks like a great board for discussion, information, and vacation stories and adventures!


----------



## hurricane

I've never used a forum before... checking all this ou!!!


----------



## babekel

Hi all......I am new to the DIS, but have been a member of the Dibb for 6 years!


I am looking forward to getting lots of great advice and news on Disney!


----------



## Brittany5643

Sweet! So exiting!


----------



## missnesbitt

Hello to all! I joined Disboard because I've been a life long Disney fan, but for some reason never joined a community of like minded people...I hope to make a lot of friends here! My name is Kailey btw


----------



## fitnessfun

thanks


----------



## fitnessfun

Glad to be a part!


----------



## Dopey1808

New to posting here. Dont know why i never signed up before been on many disney trips. Parents were big disney fans as well. Started in 72 at the poly with my brother. And they never stopped. Even after they retired they went solo (no kids) every year. Me and my family are continuing it now as well. We are going in August 22-25 staying at Contemporary for the first time. Stayed at WL past 3 times. Looking forward to reading posts and commenting hopefully adding anything useful for everyone.


----------



## remy324

Welcome to all new members! This is the best place for everything Disney.


----------



## Pepsiduck

I am new to posting on here. I have been to WDW 3 times in my life. And I am going to be doing DCP 2014!


----------



## remy324

Wow, Best wishes on your Disney College Program!


----------



## CanadianBaldGuy

First time posting here on the DISBoards. Been to WDW 4 times in my life and am planning to bring my wife and kids there (their first time) in November. As I plan the trip, I find myself wanting to know more and more about the ins and outs of the 4 Orlando parks. I've read that this is the place to learn.

Looking forward to checking things out.


----------



## PurdueMouse

Hi, 
Long time Disney fan, first time officially signing up to these boards.


----------



## remy324

If anyone is looking for Children's costume, Disney Store has them for 50% off.


----------



## BP Roo

Hi all. I only discovered the boards recently, though I have been an avid listener of the Dis Unplugged podcasts for a while now.

I've been hooked on the Disney parks since my gf "dragged" me to WDW in 2009. Since then, we've made a return trip to the World and two trips to Disneyland in CA. And we just got back from our first ever visit to Disneyland Paris!

I'm looking forward to sharing my passion for Disney with all of you!


----------



## Disney Nan

Trying to find my way around this site as would love to meet new friends and Disney freaks like me.

I'm a single female in her 40's, young in mind body and spirit.

I'm from the UK and belong to the Dibb which is all for English people so feel I need to spread my wings 

Sarah x


----------



## PatLuv

Hi I'm Pat,and I've just booked our 5th Disney Cruise!We've lived here in Florida for 34 years and haven't made it to Disneyworld yet,but we sure love cruising on the Disney ships!Its nice to be here!


----------



## Big Es Mom

Hi all! I'm planning our family's second trip to WDW for my daughters 5th birthday!  Right before Christmas. Our first trip was in summer. Looking for tips to make it as magical as *I* can! Long time lurker. Finally signed up  excited to start posting


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!  I just got back from the World on the 14th - if I'm counting right it's my 10th trip.  Since moving to L.A. I've been to DL more times than I can remember.  I think you'll love it here - lots of people with lots of Disney stories and experiences to share!


----------



## Big Es Mom

Double


----------



## Big Es Mom

Kristina4109 said:


> Welcome!  I just got back from the World on the 14th - if I'm counting right it's my 10th trip.  Since moving to L.A. I've been to DL more times than I can remember.  I think you'll love it here - lots of people with lots of Disney stories and experiences to share!



Thank you! As a matter of fact, I plannd our first trip in August 2013 using a lot of info from this board. So just as a lurker I was able to learn a lot of helpful information!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MikeandTier

Hi Everyone! We are new here and just joined because we are planning a big WDW trip and DCL for May of next year. We were lurking on the site, saw all the great tips, and couldn't help but join! 

Looking forward to getting some tips/planning and participating in the FE exchange! I hope we'll be able to give some DLR tips to those planning trips to CA too!


----------



## BelleBarb

Love these boards. Like others, I've been lurking and soaking up info for awhile. We are finally getting to take our trip to WDW in Sept. Yay !!


----------



## mongrammedminnieears

Hi, everyone! I'm new to the boards, but certainly not new to Disney. I am a huge Disney lover and LOVE visiting the parks any chance I get. I have a special affinity for Walt Disney World, but DisneyLand is just as wonderful. I also love Disney Cruises, I've taken two and hope to take more. I have been visiting WDW since I was a little baby! I am excited to talk to other people with a similar passion for Disney as me, as my friends just aren't as into it as I am. I haven't been able to visit a park in a few years, sadly, so I'll be living vicariously through this board lol! I am also a college student (rising sophomore) so I am looking into possibly applying for the Disney College Program.


----------



## JeffDavis75

Hi everyone!!  Very excited to be part of the DIS Boards.  I've actually not been part of a Disney Related forum for some time now, but for some reason today I just felt the need to get back into the "Disney Discussions" in this way.  Thankfully I have a WDW trip coming up at the end of October for some Halloween and Food & Wine fun.  I stay pretty involved in the Disney Community with my own show, and try to at least visit the parks at least once a year.  I have been visiting WDW since 1985 and my last trip was in November 2012.  Yeah I took off 2013 from Disney and just went on a cruise to the Bahamas, but taking that year off has made me look forward to this upcoming trip even more.  

Looking forward to reading all of the different discussions here on the DIS Boards!!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome aboard!  Just got back from the World last month.  Hope your October trip is magical in every way!


----------



## omgitsdaniellie

yayy first post. I have nothing to say,but first post!


----------



## Disney Mimi

I've been going to Disney World and Disneyland since 1974.  I am, like most of you on the boards, a die-hard Disney fan.  For years we went as a family, but sadly our only daughter is grown with her own family so now its just my husband and I.  As I am an educator, I've always had to go to "the world" in the heat of summer, but I don't mind.  I've always planned our trips for as late in August as I can before the school year begins.  Planning our trips for late summer has allowed me to spend all summer reading the disboards and planning for our trip.  I'm thrilled to say that in just over a month I will be taking my 38th  trip to "the happiest place on earth".  I can't wait!


----------



## PrincessUnicorn

Hi all!

I don't think I have introduced myself yet, if I have please forgive me. 

So I am Tara, I am from the UK. I have been to the greatest place on earth only twice, the last time was way back in 2001 sooooooo 13 years ago!!! 
   I dream of returning so so much, especially as I now have 2 young children who I really want to share the magic with. But for now we live that through stories of mummy's time there and youtube videos 

    I love this place, and the podcast bought me here, but its so fun reading peoples experiences, opinons and to hear what is happening in the parks.

Hope to speak to you all soon 

Tara


----------



## Gowans

Hi all, thought this the place to introduce myself!
Planning me and the boyfriends first trip to Florida, and also our first trip abroad together!!

Been to Disney Paris a few years ago but very excited for all the new adventures to be had!!


----------



## disneyseniors

I am now officially hooked on disboards!    I love the discussions and awesome help and information.   Everyone is so positive and gives such good advise!  It keeps me in the Disney spirit all year long, til I can finally go to WDW in November 2014   I know this is a stupid question, but here goes:  How do you start a new thread?   Do you have to find a site that seems to fit?  or can you start another one somewhere else???  Don't know why I'm having this problem??     I am technically challenged, or just computer/tech illiterate, I confess  I wanted to start a new thread about seniors at WDW, since I haven't seen one here.  There are a lot of  seniors like us who love WDW and visit as often as we can.   Thanks so much


----------



## siskaren

At the bottom left of each page in each forum there's a button labeled "New Thread"


----------



## disneyseniors

siskaren said:


> At the bottom left of each page in each forum there's a button labeled "New Thread"



Thank you, siskaren, I feel dumb for not finding it before???Guess I was looking to hard!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## Leanneaqua

Hello! I just joined and am excited to a part of this group.


----------



## mcpon14

Hi, I just joined.  I'm excited to be a part of this group.


----------



## brittanyyyrocks

I've just joined as well, but I've been reading through the forums for quite a while.  Glad to be here!


----------



## Ellie Badge

Just registered too! Happy and excited to be here


----------



## vincym

hi im new here


----------



## kimbee

I love this information that you could help and I am fully registered on this group and I have a plan to go in Disneyland and bring my family there.Hopefully~!


----------



## ryggmom

It's only taken me 3 years of reading trip reports, to finally decide it was time to register and post! I have learned so much from these boards, and am in the process of planning my family's 4th trip (5th if you count DLR). Excited to be here! 

Anne


----------



## Kristina4109

DLR absolutely counts!  I've used these boards to plan both DL and WDW trips.  There are people very knowledgable about them both.


----------



## iLoveMickey87

I've been checking these boards out for months and decided it was time to join in on the fun. So hi everyone ;]


----------



## HRHPrincessAriel

Newish!


----------



## Honeybunch213

Hi: im completely new to this forum (and site.)  hope to make some new Disney friends


----------



## java

Hi welcome to the Disboards! Lots of great info.


----------



## Honeybunch213

java said:


> Hi welcome to the Disboards! Lots of great info.



thanks!


----------



## Honeybunch213

I LOVE my fitbit flex, it keeps my completly aware of how much im walking monitors my calorie intake.. and also how well im sleeping!   

its worth the $99. trust me!


----------



## Stitch83

Hi,

  This is my first post and I want to make sure I am doing it right.


----------



## DJFan88

Stitch83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post and I want to make sure I am doing it right.



Looks good!


----------



## shearmans5

Hello World! Just making sure I know how to post.


----------



## Kristina4109

Looks like it's working.  WELCOME!


----------



## HailtotheVictors

Just joined. Post #1 is in the books!


----------



## missylynn361

Can someone please tell me how to start a thread? Thank you And start a post


----------



## klynch222

Just Joined - trying to get my 10 posts under my belt! 

Hello Everyone!!


----------



## airam2014

klynch222 said:


> Just Joined - trying to get my 10 posts under my belt!  Hello Everyone!!




Me too does each post have to be approved before it will count


----------



## ATeam2014

First post for me! Excited to join!


----------



## KaTinkerbell

Just registered and happy to be here with all the Dis Board Members.


----------



## lola789

New to the board. 
Taking a trip in September with my best friend for her first trip to Disney World ever!!!
Any tips are welcomed. I'd love to make her visit extra special. We are both 27 years old and she loves Pooh!


----------



## missylynn361

Can somebody please help me get started? How do you get friends? I was trying to create my profile and countdown and it isn't working
Thank you for your help


----------



## airam2014

lola789 said:


> New to the board. Taking a trip in September with my best friend for her first trip to Disney World ever!!! Any tips are welcomed. I'd love to make her visit extra special. We are both 27 years old and she loves Pooh!



If she loves pooh you should have at least one meal at the crystal place


----------



## ahuntington

Will this question count toward the 10 posts I need to make in order to PM someone running the FE group for our cruise?


----------



## remy324

You might want to check to see if your cruise group has a Facebook page. Most information regarding your cruise dates are found on Facebook.


----------



## telligurl

Decided to finally come out of lurkdom and start chatting with all of the incredibly helpful people on this wonderful site!


----------



## DHPmagic

Hello everyone! Long time reader, first time poster. Just making sure I know how to post so I don't make a fool of myself


----------



## ThE FuTuRe ImAgInEeR

I'm kind of new here. I was wondering how to post photos? I'd like to post some on the cake thread but I don't know how


----------



## siskaren

You would need to post them from a photo-sharing site like Photobucket or Flickr.


----------



## darcyjaye

I am wanting to know if anyone knows why the beach club would already be completely sold out and packages just went on sale this am for jan 25-28 is there an event going on that week?


----------



## TinyTina

Just saying hello! I am going in September and this has been a great resource for me!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## Daldea

Hi everyone! This forum has been so useful! Can't wait for our first family trip this November!


----------



## beckyandchad

Thank you all for the awesome info!


----------



## surge1979

Thank you to all the mods, Dis board veterans and members for all the great information.


----------



## TmrwSpdwy

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Mickeyman14

Hello all! I just wanted to say thanks for letting me be part of the community.
Long time Disney fan here!


----------



## klynch222

Thank You!! Can't wait to go to Disney! Lots of great info on here!


----------



## JuliaS

Hello, first time poster here.  I am excited for my November trip to WDW.  I never had the opportunity to go as a child, so now as an adult I think I am more excited than my children.


----------



## JuliaS

Hello, first time poster here.  I am looking forward to my November 2014 trip to WDW.  I never had the opportunity to go as a child and now as an adult, I think I am more excited than my children.


----------



## megf06

JuliaS said:


> Hello, first time poster here.  I am excited for my November trip to WDW.  I never had the opportunity to go as a child, so now as an adult I think I am more excited than my children.



I could have written this word for word! We are going in nov also!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## D2S

I'm excited to go in November too!  It's been 30 years!


----------



## shell12367

Hi there, brand new to the forum as well.  Learning a lot, looking between a Disney cruise or WDW.


----------



## Sublime24

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone! I just joined and am looking forward to checking out the site and forum!


----------



## BellaRose08

Hi there!  So happy to have found this board!  We are planning our first family vacation to Disney World in December


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome, everyone!


----------



## Bheannaichte

Very happy to have joined this group


----------



## oldguy

I am new to DIS and am planning a family reunion to DW an am looking for any help n info. Its been 6 years since we were there.


----------



## Cindyaoii

First time posting on here and ready for my trip next month.


----------



## KatFreeman

I want to say a big hello to everyone out there! I just joined the boards, but I've been a Disney fan since before I was born, some could say it's in my bloodline.
My big sis, mama, and I are planning a "Big Girls Only" trip for 2015, and I can not wait! 
Looking forward to asking lots of questions here and getting to know the community of Disney lovers like myself. 
Hope everyone has a magical day!


----------



## Betsey Greene Freema

Hi there! First time here. Pretty excited!  Planning a Big Girl Trip to WDW with my grown daughters for September 2015.  

They are way better at planning than I am 

But we're having fun. 

Looking forward to getting great ideas here. 

Betsey


----------



## MissMaryQC

KatFreeman said:


> I want to say a big hello to everyone out there! I just joined the boards, but I've been a Disney fan since before I was born, some could say it's in my bloodline.
> My big sis, mama, and I are planning a "Big Girls Only" trip for 2015, and I can not wait!
> Looking forward to asking lots of questions here and getting to know the community of Disney lovers like myself.
> Hope everyone has a magical day!





Betsey Greene Freema said:


> Hi there! First time here. Pretty excited!  Planning a Big Girl Trip to WDW with my grown daughters for September 2015.
> 
> They are way better at planning than I am
> 
> But we're having fun.
> 
> Looking forward to getting great ideas here.
> 
> Betsey




Welcome Family   ! Glad you guys are finally here    !!

And welcome all the new folks!! I'm sure you'll really enjoy the DIS; I know I have!!


----------



## purpleblowfish

Would love a Buzz Lightyear mailer to be sent to Massachusetts. How would I go about this? And how can I repay you? Thanks!


----------



## Zulith

Thanks it's great to be here!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Hi, Kat!  Since this is a Big Girls' Trip, I'd suggest you consider one evening with a fine meal first (California Grill atop the Contemporary for a great view or Artist Point at the Wilderness Lodge for one of the best-kept dining secrets on property) and then catching the 9:00 performance of Cirque du Soleil's "La Nouba."  Elegant dining and incredible entertainment!  Quite often, Cirque will offer discounted tickets during September, although it's too early for 2015 but I'd keep an eye open for them.  Also, plan a VERY early (5:15) meal time because it takes WDW buses awhile to get over to Downtown Disney unless you want to pay for a cab.  You definitely want to be seated inside Cirque at least 15 minutes before showtime ... there's a pre-show that is funny and quite good!

Best advice:  don't overplan.  There's SO much to do, you just can't see & do it all.  My wife and I spend 3 weeks every October there for EPCOT's Food & Wine Festival.  When the 3 weeks are over, there are STILL restaurants we wanted to enjoy, shows / attractions we missed, etc.  It's definitely a place to keep visiting.  Enjoy!

27 days till our 22-night WDW trip:  4 nights at Boardwalk, 6 at Beach Club and 12 at the Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## disney sam

Hi Pete, my name is Sam an i am a first time user. i have my home resort in Hilton head.

is there a way to rent points from another Disney member on this forum?_ [details removed by moderator] _Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Hi, Sam and welcome!

There are specific threads dedicated to DVC.  Click on the "DVC" link at the top of your DISBoards page, it's on the gray toolbar near the middle.  There are tons of discussions ... many are quite helpful in all things DVC.

Best!
Mike


----------



## RubyWish

JuliaS said:


> Hello, first time poster here.  I am looking forward to my November 2014 trip to WDW.  I never had the opportunity to go as a child and now as an adult, I think I am more excited than my children.



Hey Julia!

New to the boards here as well, and I'm also going in November. Maybe we'll run into each other =)


----------



## webhead15

Newish (last couple of days ! )   Love the site so great to see so many amazing topics and posts !!  THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Yuri

Hello from Mexico . This is m second post but I've read many threads before subscribing. I'm looking of my trip in 2 weeks. This is my fourth and my son's second. We are really excited. Grandma and grandpa are going with us.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## UGAgirl5

Long time lurker, first time poster!  The DIS Boards were instrumental in helping my plan a trip to WDW last year for me, my BFF, her husband and their daughter (my niece).  It was my first trip to Disney as a grown up paying my own way -- which is why it had been 15 years since my last trip  -- and the first visit ever for my niece.  

If it weren't for the Boards, I would have been extremely overwhelmed by the planning and wholly unprepared during our trip.  But thanks to all of the helpful DISers, our trip was practically perfect in every way.  So much so that I am now planning our first Disney Cruise and my other BFF is bringing her family as well.  

So, no more lurking for me; you'll find me hanging out over on the DCL boards for the foreseeable future!


----------



## odieodie

Thanks to moderators for this site! Well done!


----------



## Daisy326

Hi from Michigan and my family of DD, DH, myself, and our puppy dog!


----------



## zak87

Hi Pete, my name is zak an i am a first time user.


----------



## cadets68

Love this site.

Wisconsin


----------



## DisneyGirlBrooke

New here as well - hello =).


----------



## AshleyG

I'm also new to the site, just stumbled across this little gem today!!  We are in the pre-planning stages for our very FIRST Disney World Vacation! Our dates are set for Nov 21-28th 2015. I know its going to be a super busy/crowded time but we are so excited. Our little princess will be 17 months at the time of our trip so I'm looking for all kinds of tips and tricks for a FUN vacation for everyone. We have a family group ranging in age from 17m-82years! Whew!


----------



## Bnd9803

Hello!  New to Disboards but not to Disney!  I have always browsed but never made a username...decided it was time. My family has a trip coming up and were so excited. This will be my sons (3.5 years old) 2nd time!  I'm excited to be a part of this group!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## HisBeautyHerBeast

Hey everyone! 
I'm Michelle from NYC! 

My boyfriend, Andrew, and I bought our DVC membership back in February after visiting Disney for a few days.
Our first DVC stay was this past week at AKL-KV, but our home resort is The Grand Floridian! 

I have a few serious illnesses, so Disney is my getaway from reality! 

Looking forward to being a part of the forum!

Fun fact: We were told during our last stay we are probably the youngest DVC members! I am 21 and he is 23!


----------



## Willmo

We have a happy family here as just booked 3 weeks staying at Disney's Old Key West. It's not till the 13th August 2015 but the countdown has begun! happy days


----------



## Joekuyk

Hi, this is Joe from the Gulf Coast.

In 4 weeks and 1 day, we'll be at Disney World for the 3rd time as a couple and for the 1st time as parents. Our almost two-year old in tow, we are looking forward to sharing some Disney Magic with him!


----------



## TheGrandFloridian

Hello all, my name is Sydney, I'm 24 and a native Floridian living in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area of South Florida. My first visit to WDW was in 1997. The castle was dressed up as a cake during my first visit, and suffice to say I was quite disappointed during my next visit when I realized that the castle wasn't always done up like that. Haha! Since then, I've been going to WDW almost yearly, and when I still had an annual pass, (now seasonal), I went there practically monthly. I've stayed at many of the resorts, been to all the parks, eaten a lot of the food...I must say, I am a Disney expert. I can't believe it has taken me so long to sign up for the DIS boards, but here I am! Looking forward to sharing some of my knowledge with you fine folks.


----------



## Clbemrich

Hi everyone.  We are a family of 4 headed to Disney in October 2015.  We will be staying at POP for a total of 9 nights.  I have only spent a half day in HS and a day in MK (some time after a conference).  It rained the whole day i was in MK so i feel like this is my first visit!  My husband has gone one when he was a kid, the only thing he remembers is Tom Sawyer's Island.  Our kids will be ages 6 (girl) and 4 (boy).  We can't wait.


----------



## mota

Hello everyone, we're a family of four doing a Harry Potter - Magical Kingdom trip in December. We haven't been to MK since our kids we're little kids. We can't wait!


----------



## RKtag

We read to jump right in...so here we go-
first time Disney cruise on Dream-12-26-2014
hoping to meet up w/some for the fish extender gifts.

Thank you for any and all advice


----------



## MAeroGirl

Hello! Joined last week in order to use the excellent FP trade/cancellation threads. Headed to WDW in just a couple of weeks and getting super-excited! Kids are 6 and 3 and don't know about the trip yet. Thanks to the mods for such a great resource!


----------



## DreaminDisney2013

Hi! Looking for some assistance... I would like to change my username and was wondering how can I do that?  I've looked under edit user setting and it's only editing your name/email. Do I have to re-register? but then I'd have to start all over again? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

DreaminDisney2013 said:


> Hi! Looking for some assistance... I would like to change my username and was wondering how can I do that?  I've looked under edit user setting and it's only editing your name/email. Do I have to re-register? but then I'd have to start all over again? Any help is greatly appreciated!!



The only way to change your name is to reregister and start over.


----------



## Emduc

Hello! I am excited to be a part of the group.  I am planning a trip in May 2015 and would like to know about the AOA Lion King Suites.  Has anyone stayed in that particular section?


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome, one and all!

I have never stayed at AoA but hop over to the "Disney Resorts" board and ask over there.  I'm sure you'll get lots of responses.


----------



## Grand Koalafornian

Hello all! I've been an occasional lurker for several years, finally decided to join. I'm more of a Disneyland person myself (based on proximity, I like WDW better) but I am planning my second trip ever to the world in a couple of years. Last time, I started planning about a year in advance. I know I'm really jumping the gun here, but you can never start planning too early, right? I'm just so excited to have another trip on the horizon!


----------



## PrincessL91

Hi everyone!  I am new to the boards, although I have been reading posts for a few months!  I am going on my 10th trip to WDW in July 2015!


----------



## JonoTheEigthDwarf

G'day all. I'm Jonathan from Australia. I've been to Disneyland about 4 times. It is awesome! 
Looking forward to chatting with you guys.


----------



## HollyLB

Hello! Greetings from Canada!
So looking forward to our Dec Christmas/birthday trip 2014!!!!


----------



## HollyLB

Just signed up today, but I've been lurking & reading for awhile now.
Thanks to everyone, so helpful. what a great resource this board is!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## TeddyAllen

Greeting from Vietnam!
I'm new here. And this forum is a great source of interesting information.


----------



## Albinomonkey

Wanted to say hello to everyone! I'm a new member, but have been visiting the boards off and on for a while. Just about to take off on our 2nd Disney World trip!


----------



## MeridaAndAngus

Hello everyone!  I've actually been on the boards for a couple of years but decided it was time for a username change, so here's my first post under my new "identity."  Love the podcast and looking forward to chatting with folks on the boards!


----------



## tomlinson

I'm so glad I found this forum. My family goes every two years, and I'm all about finding other Disney travelers !


----------



## gointadisney

Love this forum and the wonderful advise on here!


----------



## sunset7132

i


----------



## Aunt Mimi

I'm posting for the first time and introducing myself.  I love, love, love Disney! Wish I could visit so much more often.  I also love the reviews and insight that the Dis staff and the boards give.  Thanks for all the great info you guys put out there.


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## Capang

Brand new to the Disboards and looking forward to using the great info here to plan our next trip.  I'm sure it is probably obvious but how do I find the vacation countdown ticker?


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Well, after months of lurking, I am finally getting around to my first post. I just got back from WDW two weeks ago, so maybe this will be a kind of Disney withdrawal therapy.


----------



## Boneill

Just finished my . 8th? 9th? trip to Disney and this is the first time I have ever "trolled" the DIS boards before my trip. SO glad I did! Very useful information, and for the most part, amazingly generous and helpful posters! You get clearer info (and certainly more user-friendly detail) here than on a lot of the official sites! Thanks for a great resource!


----------



## FloundAriel

Hello Hello! I'm introducing myself officially now! Long time lurker, planning a trip in Jan 2015. I've been loving the Dis podcast, especially the 'What is it about Disney?" episode. It made me realize that it is time to declare my love for Disney and the Disboards! Hi everyone! FOR REAL OFFICIALLY!


----------



## Yume

Hi, everyone! 

I am a complete newbie and I'm planning a trip for january 2016. I hope for some advice and help espacially since I am a non-american traveller and a bit nervous about everything.. And sorry if my english ist not so well (I'm not a native speaker).... I try hard, I promise  

So, if I post any dumb questions or stuff, I didn't get the search tool right 

But you can tell any time if I'm stressing your patience. 

Okay, have a nice evening/day. I hope to find a lot of tipa and information - specially for foreigners 

Bye


----------



## MandiesMom

Hi Disney lovers! Nice to meet you 

I am learning my way around these boards, slowly but surely.

My mom, sister, and I are going on our first ever Disney Cruise in December of 2015 and I stumbled upon the Cruise Line section while searching for door decorating ideas. I just realized there is more than the cruise line represented here. 

Looking forward to planning my trip, sharing my journey, and meeting all of you.


----------



## Noturna Dejour

Heys guys 

Looking foward to picking up some real good Disney tips! Going to the World in May for the Garden and Flower! Can't wait!

I promise though, I won't be going on one of those Brazilian groups you guys love so much (being Brazilian, I kinda feel it's my duty to set the record straight, lol).


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome one and all!


----------



## saraschoening

Hello fellow Disney lovers. I am new to the board am looking forward to meeting new friends and getting some wonderful information and tips. I am planning my first WDW vacation in May 2015, having been to Disneyland many times I am very excited to see the differences but also a little scared. Scared that I am going to love Disneyworld more (its costing us a little more than double what our typical DL vacation costs!!) Anyhow I really look forward to hopefully talking with some of you


----------



## ZR84

Hello everyone 

I'm new to the forum so thought I would say hi! I am a massive Disney fan and have been to Disneyland Paris 4 times and Orland Disney World twice and would love to go back!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## Donillini

This is my very first post! My girlfriend got me interested in joining Dis boards! I am involved with another theme park website group too, but I wanted to join because it is just about my most favorite place in the world! Disney World! 







Kristina4109 said:


> Welcome!


----------



## Lilred8125

Trying to find out how to sign my son up for FE on our cruise. Thank u


----------



## katya15

Hello Everyone. So glad I found this forum. Lots of helpful information. I am planning my first trip to WDW in 2016.


----------



## Crunch2k

Hi everyone! I will be going solo to Disneyland next March. It will be my first time going and the only other time I've been to a Disney park was DL paris when I was 5 and I'm now 21. I will be going all the way from England and I can't wait.


----------



## TrulyTinkerbell

Hi everyone!
I'm a 16 year old who has been WDW 2 times and Disneyland 3 times (also a few cruises). For our trip to WDW in March my mom is letting me plan the entire thing as I love planning vacations.
I figured this was the best place to come!


----------



## Pjadisney2014

Hi all!! I've just joined at the recommendation of a friend. I am a Disney fanatic and my family and I go at least once a year. I've already gotten a ton of good information from the boards and I can't wait to gather more for our next trip.


----------



## Disneylandnme

I've been a long time reader (stalker)  of the boards, but haven't participated. I'd like to post a TR soon so I'm trying to take in all the ins/outs on what I need to do. This is a great source for all things Disney and I'm so appreciative of this community.
Any tips on where to find the basic of how to...would be a huge help.


----------



## Disneydreamer1993

Hi everyone! 
I'm a newbie to the boards but a long time Disney fanatic! I've been going to the the parks since I was very young and plan to continue visiting 

 I am very excited to be planning a trip to WDW towards the end of this month for my anniversary and can't wait to see what tips and secrets I can find to make my boyfriends first Disney experience extra special!


----------



## MNSteve

Hello all

New here.  Family just returned from WDW with a great experience and a purchase at the Grand Floridian.  Looking forward to learnig much more here.


----------



## tndeadmau5

Finally decided to join... Heading to the World in 44 days, and I'm ready to start packing now!

Odds are, I'll need my underwear before then, so I guess packing now isn't a good idea.

But wish me luck. I'm proposing to my GF the day we get there.
And she's never been to WDW. And she has no clue we're going. She just knows it's a seven day vacation.
Two big firsts for her, and my first big trip I've planned.

So, let the madness begin!


----------



## dmlovullo

I am new to DIS boards, and am enjoying reading all the things that everyone has to post. The only thing that bothers me is when I want to go to the last page, a silly add always pops up! How do I get around this? 

Thank you!


----------



## Original Amber

How do I get the countdown timer?  I've looked all around and simply cannot find the instructions.  Also, how do I include my family at the bottom of the screen?



Me 4, DS 3, DC 3, DGD 2. DOS 0


----------



## lovetoscrap

Original Amber said:


> How do I get the countdown timer?  I've looked all around and simply cannot find the instructions.  Also, how do I include my family at the bottom of the screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Me 4, DS 3, DC 3, DGD 2. DOS 0



Please read the FAQ thread stickied at the top of this board.  There are instructions there to help you with a signature and a countdown.


----------



## jspock

Might get DL and WDW in this year, depending on time.  Planning Star Wars Celebration in Anaheim and might try to get in a day at DL.  WDW vacation planned for this summer.


----------



## Ambshley

Everyone seems so nice here! Can't wait to get to know you all


----------



## TinksMyGirl

Just joined and loving all the post. I'm lucky that I live in FL - S. FL but still FL - I've been to WDW at least once a year since it has opened - guess we are a Disney family!

Would love to know how do I post a picture. Reading in another thread about decorating MB. Getting ready to go the end of this month and wanted to share my decorated MB.


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome one and all!


----------



## milnefam2003

Thank you! I am so happy that I found this forum


----------



## JPM3

Heya, 

I've been following this forum for a while...figured now is a great time to join since I plan on making a return to WDW after one too many Vegas trips over the years. Long live DIS!


----------



## LauraJL

Just wanted to say hi from the UK. 

After these forums were so helpful in planning the most wonderful trip to WDW last year I thought it was time to join before our (me, DH and DD 6) b2b cruise on the Disney magic in October. 

Thank you to everyone who posts such useful info on here


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!



I've only been to the U.K. once but I had a lovely time.  (London, Canterbury, Wells, Windsor and Oxford.)

So glad your trip to the World was wonderful.  I hope your cruise is just as good!


----------



## LauraJL

Thank you, I am already counting down the days until October!

I'm glad you enjoyed your time in the UK


----------



## hiderfamily

Great to be here.


----------



## IamTHERebelSpy86

Hi Everyone!

Long time lurker, first time member.  Glad to have joined and look forward to interacting with other Disney fans!


----------



## snowwhitebelleTiana

Hello. Im Megan. I tend to be shy.


----------



## 2norte

We are planning a trip for June 2015....never been before...so I am a newbie.  I'm learning a lot just by surfing here.  Thank you!


----------



## Pamjr

2norte said:


> We are planning a trip for June 2015....never been before...so I am a newbie.  I'm learning a lot just by surfing here.  Thank you!



I learned so much by visit this site.  Friendly people who will share tips.  You'll enjoy it.  Where are you staying?


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome one and all!


----------



## Agent B

Just made it!  Love all the tips and advice.


----------



## loveWookie

Hey, been listening to the DIS unplugged podcast for the past two weeks heard about the new upgrade to the boards and wanted to give the boards a try..


----------



## bonvoyage

Hi ! I'm an huge Disney fan. I like watching the DIS unplugged on Youtube. I've never been to WDW or Disneyland in California because it bas been too far for me. I'm living in France and going to Disneyland Paris once or twice a year. 
When my boyfriend will be graduated, in les than 3 years, we are going to move next Disneyland Paris at Val d'Europe. This is an area owned by the french State and Disney. I'm planning a WDW vacation with my Man for 2016. Thanks to the DIS unplugged I'm learning a lot of Stuff about WDW vacation and I'm improving my english ( one of my fear is the communication problem because of my english level and my accent lol ). One of my biggest dream since more than 20 years is going to WDW. That's why I'm on this forum and also for the people .


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hi everyone! I heard the site has a new look so I decided to check it out again.


----------



## Jenny Sanders

Hi everyone!  I have 2 questions...

1.  How do I change my username from Jenny Sanders to Jenny Sperandeo?

2.  How do I add a timer?

Thanks to anyone who can help me.
PS  I'm technologically challenged.


----------



## siskaren

Jenny Sanders said:


> Hi everyone!  I have 2 questions...
> 
> 1.  How do I change my username from Jenny Sanders to Jenny Sperandeo?
> 
> 2.  How do I add a timer?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me.
> PS  I'm technologically challenged.



1. I'm afraid you can't.

2. If you click on somebody's ticker, it will take you to the site it was made, which will give you instructions. Ones I know of off the top of my head are http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php, http://mickeypath.com/, and http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/main.php


----------



## Heidirsarto

Hi everyone! New to the forum. Learning a lot.


----------



## NormaG

It's been a while since I've been on DISBoards and I'm all confused with the new layout.  How do I search for a specific topic??  A general search isn't even an option!  Am I missing something??


----------



## WDW_Luver

Hello all. Longtime listener first-time caller. Jus want to say this forum is so helpful and I enjoy reading all your tip and hints.


----------



## siskaren

NormaG said:


> It's been a while since I've been on DISBoards and I'm all confused with the new layout.  How do I search for a specific topic??  A general search isn't even an option!  Am I missing something??



Search isn't available ye


----------



## mumumouse

Cannot for the life of me figure out how to post a new question........well, I am "replying" to a thread just to jump on board. First timer. You would think posting a new question would be a priority on the site and that it would be in bold somewhere. So HELP! I am trying to find out if there is any easy way, once I have chosen my Magic Kingdom fastpasses, to switch the order I have them in, without changing time or ride choices. For example, I have Mermaid/Mine Train/Peter Pan. I want to do Peter Pan/Mine Train/Mermaid. The problem is, I can click on Peter Pan, choose an earlier time that moves him to the top of the heap, but it makes my time too early, 9am. I currently have Mermaid at 10:05, which is great. If I go to Mermaid and try to change the experience, Peter Pan does not pop up as a choice, because I have that listed as my 3rd choice, starting at 12:25. Hope that makes sense. Above all can someone direct me to the place on the site where I can simply ask a question. Posting as "reply to thread" because that was the ony way I found to ask anything. Thanks.


----------



## siskaren

To start a new thread, go to the forum where you want to post (Theme Park Attractions and Strategies would be the best place for questions on fast passes). Just above the list of threads on the upper right is a button labeled "Start New Thread".


----------



## mumumouse

siskaren said:


> To start a new thread, go to the forum where you want to post (Theme Park Attractions and Strategies would be the best place for questions on fast passes). Just above the list of threads on the upper right is a button labeled "Start New Thread".


 Thanks so much. Not sure why this is so hard for me!


----------



## MrsForeverEeyore

Thanks for all the useful info; learning a lot


----------



## Bill B.

I've been following this site for years but just joined today. Great to be able to provide feedback of my own now after reading so many great tips by all of you.


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## DisneyLover26

Hi everyone! 

New here to the board! Been briefly scrolling through some of the threads on here and I love this forum! We're all big Disney fans in my family, and have done the parks (9 out of 11 and counting), a few cruises, 1 ABD and are DVC members! Really looking forward to interacting with all of you on here and trading tips, advice and general chit chat! Everyone seems so nice and welcoming! 

A big welcome, as well, to all the other newbies out there!


----------



## RaglanRoadie

Hey guys, I'm new a disboards, went to disney 6 times and looking forward to lucky number 7 in April. Wife is a veteran (on disboards), looking forward to chatting it up with everyone.


----------



## seven dwarves mine

Okay, not the smartest question perhaps, but how do I change my stick figure person to an actual picture?


----------



## siskaren

seven dwarves mine said:


> Okay, not the smartest question perhaps, but how do I change my stick figure person to an actual picture?



At the top of the page is a blue bar that has your user name on the far right. Click on that and it will show a drop down menu. Choose Avatar from the left column.


----------



## Disneyholic42509

Pete, thank you for being such a great resource to those of us who wish we had your job!

Chip Crosby
Ashburn, VA


----------



## MassachusettsMickey

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Looking forward to using the boards!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!  My in-laws are in Massachusetts - be careful out there in that nasty weather.


----------



## Fappleton24@msn.com

Wow ten years since my last post! Oh boy I am old. I started doing Disney with my two
step-sons after turning 50. My biggest life time regret is that I never did very much
with my own kids.  I have no contact with them now but I do know I am a great-
grandfather with one lady and I have a 33 year old son with another lady. I am a Viet
nam  combat wounded, combat decorated veteran. I came back like many, many, many
others. Mad at all, out of control, a loose canon and I stayed that way for a very long
time. I am 100% disabled for lots of reasons but things have been good for quite awhile
now with my first ever wife and now my grown stepsons. But like all my vet brothers know
it will go away when we pass on. Well now that I cheered you all up let me say that I IMOP
have done a pretty good job with them but only under the guidance of the love of my life
and partner Helena. I have been with them since they were very young trying to be a man
in their lives in all ways faith, school and everyday life. And after all those years and our
share of Disney trips they now very good people. The oldest graduated from UMass/Lowell
and now after 2 years has a very good job in a very good hospital in Boston and is trying to
figure out a schedule to work and go back to school for is masters. Our youngest is wrapping
up his junior year with is best year ever at UMass/Amhearst .
And after all this blah, blah,blah. I can say I'm really excited to be in charge of my very own
Disney Unit! I will not be an officer in charge instead I will be a crusty old platoon sgt.!
Its a little bit away but June 2016 will be our next Disney Mission. My wife two sons and I are
all veterans in good standing with Mickey,but two brother-in-laws with their families will be
true rookies! The ages of their kids are two boys ages six and nine and then two girls five and
seven I think. So, even if there is a ways to go I can start planning and whipping these
rookies in shape! Ha.
I thank you kindly


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome, and thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## nintz

Hi guys, I am a newbie when it comes to posting. But for the life of me I cannot seem to get a photo into my profile page. I went to the technical page and still am confused on how to import a profile picture. (I even created a photo bucket account). Shouldn't I be able to right click and add photo. Thank you in advance for you patience and time in answering this question.


----------



## lovetoscrap

nintz said:


> Hi guys, I am a newbie when it comes to posting. But for the life of me I cannot seem to get a photo into my profile page. I went to the technical page and still am confused on how to import a profile picture. (I even created a photo bucket account). Shouldn't I be able to right click and add photo. Thank you in advance for you patience and time in answering this question.


You do not have enough posts yet to include a photo or set up that profile photo.  You will need to have at least 10 posts before you can do that.


----------



## cdoc29

So glad to be here, now I just need 9 more posts to be able to use the features


----------



## nintz

thanks, so much for your help......


----------



## R.O.N.E

Love this


----------



## flopnut2112

Thank you to all contributors! We booked 499 days out for Christmas this year. This is an awesome resource and a nice daily escape to satisfy my Disney craving until we depart


----------



## kbellin

New here! Just saying hi. Can't wait to cruise next month!


----------



## schmoda

New here too - and just saying hello as well!


----------



## sltpooh

Brand New to any discussion forum- hoping to learn the ropes fast! Looking to join a Disney Cruise meet for Sept. Thanks!


----------



## crichter

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Where can I change my profile picture?


----------



## crichter

scrump said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  so much information!!!


I'm new to the Site and this is very informative.


----------



## crichter

kbellin said:


> New here! Just saying hi. Can't wait to cruise next month!


Hello and welcome!


----------



## crichter

kbellin said:


> New here! Just saying hi. Can't wait to cruise next month!


Hello


----------



## Sparrelts

lovetoscrap said:


> You do not have enough posts yet to include a photo or set up that profile photo.  You will need to have at least 10 posts before you can do that.


 Wow!  That seems silly.  I wonder why you have to have 10 posts before you can upload a profile pic.  Strangest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## crichter

Sparrelts said:


> Wow!  That seems silly.  I wonder why you have to have 10 posts before you can upload a profile pic.  Strangest thing I've ever heard.


I'm working on 10 so that I can organize a FE


----------



## crichter

siskaren said:


> 1. I'm afraid you can't.
> 
> 2. If you click on somebody's ticker, it will take you to the site it was made, which will give you instructions. Ones I know of off the top of my head are http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php, http://mickeypath.com/, and http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/main.php


Thank you for this post, it worked Great.


----------



## crichter

Where do I start a New Board?


----------



## lovetoscrap

crichter said:


> Where do I start a New Board?


I am not sure what you are asking?  What is it you are trying to do?


----------



## crichter

lovetoscrap said:


> I am not sure what you are asking?  What is it you are trying to do?


I am going to organize FE group for 8/21/15 Disney Dream. I want to make sure to put it in the proper place, so anyone can join and its easy to find.


----------



## lovetoscrap

You will need to post about that on the Cruise Meets subforum on the Disney Cruise Line board.  I don't know if they have the FE groups post separately or just included in the Cruise Meet thread.  Please check on that board to see how things are done.


----------



## crichter

lovetoscrap said:


> You will need to post about that on the Cruise Meets subforum on the Disney Cruise Line board.  I don't know if they have the FE groups post separately or just included in the Cruise Meet thread.  Please check on that board to see how things are done.


Great I found it and thank you for your assistance, you have been very helpful.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

New here...anxious to have 10 posts so I can change my profile pic.


----------



## AshleyLovesDisney

Hey everyone! Testing it out and excited to get started here on Dis!


----------



## crichter

Hi Ashley and Welcome


----------



## Mom of a princess

How do I make an avatar?


----------



## crichter

Mom of a princess said:


> How do I make an avatar?


You can do that only after you have 10 posts. Then in the upper right corner go to your name and all of your acct settings will be available after 10 posts, avatar also being one of them


----------



## DisneySchoolyFamily

lovetoscrap said:


> You do not have enough posts yet to include a photo or set up that profile photo.  You will need to have at least 10 posts before you can do that.


I ran across this when trying to figure out why I couldn't set up a profile photo.  I will keep working my way to 10!  Thank you!


----------



## Whitney08

This answered the question. I've been staring at the profile page for 10 min thinking I was missing something!


----------



## justgot2havefun

Yeah the Avatar thing confused me at first too.  I am sure looking forward to using this board to plan and connect before our WDW or DLR trips


----------



## ErinA84

Woohoo! I'm happy to be here.  I've always loved all things Disney. Can't wait for our trip.


----------



## Coogz

Hey everyone!

I have actually been signed up to DIS boards for awhile, but for some reason or another, I have not been posting. Gotta say The DIS is the one board I go to when I want information I can trust, and opinions that I can admire. This board has a sense of realism to it, that no other boards out there tend to. I also am a faithful listener to the DIS Unplugged for WDW and Disneyland editions, and I have to say Pete is a breath of fresh air, love him! I am making it a goal to be on these boards a lot more!


----------



## Giraffeitis

Coogz said:


> Gotta say The DIS is the one board I go to when I want information I can trust, and opinions that I can admire. This board has a sense of realism to it, that no other boards out there tend to.



@Coogz I totally agree. I really love all the different threads that they have for the resorts and stuff.


----------



## Prince Eric's Mom

I have posted on the boards many times and have been on DIS for quite a while now. Not sure why I am still "earning my ears". What aren't I doing that would make me a full fledged part of the tribe?


----------



## siskaren

It has to do with post count, and yours is actually pretty low at 25.


----------



## Mywishes3

Hi. Thank you for helping


----------



## Mywishes3

There's lots of information here


----------



## canadiandisneynut

Hi all- What does Earning my ears, mousketeer etc mean


----------



## WendyLou

Welcome to the boards! 


JPM3 said:


> Heya,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while...figured now is a great time to join since I plan on making a return to WDW after one too many Vegas trips over the years. Long live DIS!





IamTHERebelSpy86 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time member.  Glad to have joined and look forward to interacting with other Disney fans!





2norte said:


> We are planning a trip for June 2015....never been before...so I am a newbie.  I'm learning a lot just by surfing here.  Thank you!


----------



## siskaren

canadiandisneynut said:


> Hi all- What does Earning my ears, mousketeer etc mean



It has to do with the number of posts you have, but I don't know what the breakdowns are.


----------



## ariana003

Hi all! great site


----------



## KitkatMahn

hi


----------



## KitkatMahn

so excited to cruise


----------



## SpaceMonkey35

Hey everyone just got back from my first trip to WDW and it was everything I imagined it would be, and more. I joined the boards because I want to read what other have to say about Disney in general and to start planning for my next trip. Hope to speak with some of you shortly. Thanks


----------



## Dame_Red_Dragon

Hey everyone on the boards! I've been lurking for awhile...so I thought I'd finally join.  I'm planning on a Disney World Trip for December 2016 yes you read the year right .  So it will be myself and one of my cousins. I've only been to Animal Kingdom. So I know NOTHING about the other parks.  And on other note toooooooooooooo many resorts!


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## KitkatMahn

howdy


----------



## Dame_Red_Dragon

Kristina4109 and KitkatMahn thanks for the welcome.


----------



## HAB18

Hello all!  I'm excited about these groups!


----------



## RHMH

Dis-Friends


----------



## Kymcarter99

Does anyone know where I can find the list of abbreviations?? All I know at the dd ds dh and the easy ones


----------



## RHMH

Kymcarter99 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the list of abbreviations?? All I know at the dd ds dh and the easy ones



Here you go my Dis-friend ---- Link........http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


----------



## Kymcarter99

RHMH said:


> Here you go my Dis-friend ---- Link........http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


Thank you!!


----------



## Nanalise

Hello...I have been on Dis Boards before, joined back in 2004, under the name HeartofDisney. I usually only frequent DIS boards when I have an upcoming trip planned, and so sometime in between 2009 and 2013, I forgot the password to my DIS account, and I think I changed email accounts, so I couldn't log in under that name. So before my last trip in 2013, I just resigned up with a new name, which I am currently using.
Anyway, I would like to get back into the swing of things here, and get updated on all things new with Disney again. I know all about the new fast pass system, and actually have already chosen my fast passes, as I am now only 54 days away from my trip! I am so excited! It will be just me and my almost 4 year old granddaughter, and that is it. This trip will be her second Disney vacation, but her third trip on Disney property, as she did join me, my husband and parents on a day trip to Epcot when she was 8 months old. Then in April, my husband and I took both our grown up daughters and our granddaughter (22 months old at the time) on a 12 day vacation to Florida, with 8 days spent in Disney World. That was my 6th trip to Disney World, so I will be experiencing my lucky number 7 this May 2-9th, with the most adorable and sweetest little girl in the world, my granddaughter! I planned this trip all for her, and it is revolved around a little girls dreams coming true. I am so glad to be able to participate again in the DIS and taking part in the discussions. It is always the best when you actually have a trip coming up!!!!  Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all. Thank you !!!


----------



## VikkiLilyBee

Long time lurker, new member here. I worked at WDW a few years back, on the cultural representative program (I'm a brit), and fell in love with all things Disney-park related. I thought it was about time I joined as I've just started the planning process for our Disney wedding!


----------



## Stephanie Rdh

This is my first time on the Dis board, I was told about it on our last Disney cruise.  We are wondering how to participate with all the gift exchanges?


----------



## Stephanie Rdh

I am looking into how to be come a part of the gift exchange on the Disney Fantasy in June?


----------



## KitkatMahn

Stephanie Rdh said:


> I am looking into how to be come a part of the gift exchange on the Disney Fantasy in June?


find the board for your specific cruise.  ask their for who is in charge of the fish extender.  new to this first time cruising and that is how i found out and got signed up.  hope this was helpful


----------



## mayomay

I recently found this website through pinterest after learning about the fish extenders. My hubby booked our family for the Disney dream cruise in two weeks and I am so excited.


----------



## justzero

Hi! I'm new too. Glad I found out why I cannot have a profile pic


----------



## BerriosFamily2007

Hi all! I'm new here so I thought I would drop in and say hi. We are booked for in October 2015 our first time and can't wait!


----------



## elle325

Hi! I recently joined but have been using DIS boards for awhile to stay caught up on the news of WDW.  Excited to be among so many Disney fans!


----------



## Kristina4109




----------



## -Angela-

Hello everyone. My family is going on the first Disney Cruise trip on Disney Wonders to Alaska on July 6, 2015. Is anyone else on that ship? We have 2 kids. 3(boy) and 6(girl).


----------



## Giraffeitis

Stephanie Rdh said:


> This is my first time on the Dis board, I was told about it on our last Disney cruise. We are wondering how to participate with all the gift exchanges?





Stephanie Rdh said:


> I am looking into how to be come a part of the gift exchange on the Disney Fantasy in June?



Gift exchanges? What are those? Can someone kindly provide me a link to a forum [if there is one ] explaining it or explain what it is? LOL Many thanks


----------



## Jane VanTassel

Love this: such great information, thank you to all for you great "Disney Knowledge" and willingness to pass it on!!  Cant wait to read more!


----------



## lovetoscrap

-Angela- said:


> Hello everyone. My family is going on the first Disney Cruise trip on Disney Wonders to Alaska on July 6, 2015. Is anyone else on that ship? We have 2 kids. 3(boy) and 6(girl).





Giraffeitis said:


> Gift exchanges? What are those? Can someone kindly provide me a link to a forum [if there is one ] explaining it or explain what it is? LOL Many thanks



For information on Disney Cruise Lines please check out our cruising forums http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-line-forum.9/


----------



## KyleeATall

-Angela- said:


> Hello everyone. My family is going on the first Disney Cruise trip on Disney Wonders to Alaska on July 6, 2015. Is anyone else on that ship? We have 2 kids. 3(boy) and 6(girl).


I am going that month, on that boat and in the same place but on the 25th.


----------



## disneydaisy87

I'm so happy to be a part of Disboards!! Can't wait to share everything with you all and see what you have to share with us!!


----------



## xcskimomma

I am new here and so happy to have found Disboards. I have already gleaned so much useful information and tips. We will be at WDW in August 2015.


----------



## Ariel2Dug

Great to finally be a part of Disboards! I've been lurking since 2010 to plan our trip that year after an 8 year hiatus . Looking forward to learning and sharing as we are working on trip 6!


----------



## KyleeATall

Ariel2Dug said:


> Great to finally be a part of Disboards! I've been lurking since 2010 to plan our trip that year after an 8 year hiatus . Looking forward to learning and sharing as we are working on trip 6!


You should go on a Disney Cruise!! They are so much fun and go many different places in the world! I went on one just a few weeks ago! I went from Miami, Florida to Grand Cayman, to Castaway Cay and back to Florida. It was so much fun! We had 2 days at sea and when you wake up on a day on land you are at port or where you get on a boat to get to the island. It is a wonderful experience for all ages! I heard one person say that their kids were crying because they didn't want to leave the club! I am going on another cruise next Summer in Alaska. Its a 7 night cruise and one day is just for seeing glaciers!! Then there are 2 days at sea and the rest are port days!


----------



## KyleeATall

SpaceMonkey35 said:


> Hey everyone just got back from my first trip to WDW and it was everything I imagined it would be, and more. I joined the boards because I want to read what other have to say about Disney in general and to start planning for my next trip. Hope to speak with some of you shortly. Thanks


Hey! I have a fantastic idea for your next Disney trip! A Disney Cruise! They are so much fun and you WILL have fun! They have so much fun stuff to do for all ages! You can choose where to cruise from! They have Alaska cruises, Bahama cruises, European cruises and so many more! They came out with a new cruise destination too! I have already been on two cruises and I love them so much and there are always new things to discover!


----------



## RS Applecore

Hi! Long-time lurker, finally signed up so I can chat with everyone. Going next month (April 2015) and staying for the fourth time at CBR (look at me, using Dis abbreviations like I know what I'm doing!). We have also stayed once at CSR. Love Cava in Epcot --tequila lovers here-- and our fave restaurant is Brown Derby. I could ride ToT all day.

Anyway, nice to be "official"!


----------



## Jane VanTassel

justzero said:


> Hi! I'm new too. Glad I found out why I cannot have a profile pic


Why:  I can't figure out how to GET a picture for my profile:  I'm not very computer savy; yet good enough to get by.  HELP


----------



## siskaren

Jane VanTassel said:


> Why:  I can't figure out how to GET a picture for my profile:  I'm not very computer savy; yet good enough to get by.  HELP



You have to have 10 posts before you can add a picture to your profile.


----------



## AshBriSmi

So I have 12, now 13, posts... However, i still cannot get a profile picture and this stick figure is starting to get under my skin, thank you for anyone who can help!!


----------



## Allin4dsny

New to posting but I have had many questions answered over the years.  Thanks to everyone who keeps this site going.


----------



## KyleeATall

siskaren said:


> You have to have 10 posts before you can add a picture to your profile.


I can so see people just posting hi 10 times to be able to upload a picture.


----------



## peach1377

I'm so excited.  Just recently booked a trip to WDW in early June for SWW!!!  It will be my first time to WDW in about 15 years!  I am bringing my older brother and my son who will be 5 and it will be the first visit for them!  My son is a huge Star Wars Fan even though he has not seen the movies, he knows all the characters.  The storm troopers are his favorite.  Hope to get a picture with some of them.  I just keepl hoping to score a cancellation to the Star Wars Breakfast.... Keeping my fingers crossed and going online everyday!


----------



## KyleeATall

peach1377 said:


> I'm so excited.  Just recently booked a trip to WDW in early June for SWW!!!  It will be my first time to WDW in about 15 years!  I am bringing my older brother and my son who will be 5 and it will be the first visit for them!  My son is a huge Star Wars Fan even though he has not seen the movies, he knows all the characters.  The storm troopers are his favorite.  Hope to get a picture with some of them.  I just keepl hoping to score a cancellation to the Star Wars Breakfast.... Keeping my fingers crossed and going online everyday!


Well I hope you have fun!! There is scuba diving in epcot! It looks like so much fun! I saw this on television and it looked fun.


----------



## Giraffeitis

AshBriSmi said:


> this stick figure is starting to get under my skin


I think the "Stick Figure" is actually your gender sign.


----------



## AshBriSmi

Giraffeitis said:


> I think the "Stick Figure" is actually your gender sign.


Oh my goodness, you are so right!!! I'm oblivious to things sometimes


----------



## goofydad061

Heading down in July again. Can't wait. We are staying at OKW for the week. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ev Johnson

HI!  I'm a huge fan of the Dis, especially the DisUnplugged podcast.


----------



## Chances mom

New to the boards...just wanted to say hi.
I've been a disunplugged fan from the beginning and would like to be a part of the discussions.


----------



## speavy3

happy to have found this place! Looking forward to becoming an active member!


----------



## CricketGayle

I'm new to the Dis, but I am slowly learning my way around.  We are heading to WDW in August.  I've been twice before, but this will be my first trip that I've planned myself.  My last two trips were with my brother who is a DVC member.  I can't wait to seeing what has changed since I was last there with my family in September of 2001.  That trip didn't end very well as we were there when the events of 9/11 took place.  Looking forward to making some wonderful memories there with my husband and our son.  This will be our son's first trip to WDW.  We surprised him a few weeks ago on his birthday with news of the trip, so he's itching to go now.


----------



## Ken M.

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


I've made over 10 posts and still can't PM another user (need to do this in order to get added to the FB page for my upcoming cruise) or add a profile pic. What gives??


----------



## Macfhionghuin

New to the Forum. Just Booked a trip for Oct/15.....194 Days to go....Mac


----------



## CRM43

Wow! Thanks so much guys. Never knew a Forum like this existed until a friend recommended it to me. I hope i find answers quick here.


----------



## CRM43

Ken M. said:


> I've made over 10 posts and still can't PM another user (need to do this in order to get added to the FB page for my upcoming cruise) or add a profile pic. What gives??


Hey! Did you make the 10 posts just to PM someone? Just asking tho.....no offence


----------



## Ken M.

CRM43 said:


> Hey! Did you make the 10 posts just to PM someone? Just asking tho.....no offence


I did make the 10 posts and eventually it worked.  Was just a timing thing I guess.


----------



## Ken M.

CRM43 said:


> Hey! Did you make the 10 posts just to PM someone? Just asking tho.....no offence


And Yes, I did make some extra posts just in order to reach the 10 in order to PM someone and add a profile pic.


----------



## mickeyrunner

Hello everyone! I am a podcast listener and new member of the boards as of today! I'm excited to get to know you and vice-versa.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Christina Blanco

How do I change my profile picture...right now it keeps saying "I don't have permission to perform this action"  First time joining a forum. I posted on our future Disney Cruise vacation forum....hoping to learn some more


----------



## siskaren

Christina Blanco said:


> How do I change my profile picture...right now it keeps saying "I don't have permission to perform this action"  First time joining a forum. I posted on our future Disney Cruise vacation forum....hoping to learn some more



You need to have 10 posts to upload a profile picture.


----------



## Tishab3

Hi I'm new here. This will be our third trip. Can't wait.


----------



## Augie

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## Augie

Webmaster....I need some help. I am super wet behind the ears when it comes to many things technological. I have recently come across this site with its vast wealth of information. I have already read through the welcome page but am having difficulty figuring out how to post to dis boards. We are planning our first ever trip to Disney World this October...and I am looking forward to finding out all the great tips this community has to offer. Your guidance would be appreciated. Augie


----------



## lovetoscrap

Augie said:


> Webmaster....I need some help. I am super wet behind the ears when it comes to many things technological. I have recently come across this site with its vast wealth of information. I have already read through the welcome page but am having difficulty figuring out how to post to dis boards. We are planning our first ever trip to Disney World this October...and I am looking forward to finding out all the great tips this community has to offer. Your guidance would be appreciated. Augie



Please check out the FAQ thread on this board: http://www.disboards.com/threads/faqs-incl-avatars-sigs-finding-posts-cant-post-etc.1760755/


----------



## momofallsons

New to board!  Planning first Disney trip with kids, so excited to find this!


----------



## DaisyMom09

Been a DisUnplugged fan for awhile.. new to the boards. This is my first non-testing post.  So excited to be here! Planning our next trip for September this year! Thanks to Pete and all those who have worked to make this wealth of information possible!


----------



## CRM43

Ken M. said:


> And Yes, I did make some extra posts just in order to reach the 10 in order to PM someone and add a profile pic.


Awesome...guess i should be doing same. What do you think? I have lots of things say about this forum and the people in here. It's already fun for me.


----------



## Dr. Goat

Hi, just getting started. My first trip to Disneyland was in '57 and have been going ever since. I'm up to about 60 trips, but have never been to 
D-Land in Florida.....kind of an original Disneyland snob. A bunch of people who like Disney, what could be better.


----------



## Rubberduck

Hello! I am back to the DisBoards after many years playing around on Miceage and Intercot. I have to say that after looking over the threads in several forums, it looks like we have a great group here. I hope to be part of it in the time I have.  

Stuff: Former C.M., current Doctorate student, Americorps member, hiker, adventure seeker and former Female Professional Full Tackle Football Player.  

I hope to not embarrass myself.  


Duck.


----------



## DIsneyDsgn

Looking forward to talking with more disney fans here. Seems great from what I see so far. 
I'm a graphic designer that loves Disney and has a family that go at least once a year to the motherland.


----------



## Daisybell911

Hi everyone!  I'm brand new and planning a birthday trip in September and I can't wait!  I've been loads of times but it's my first time stay on site!  WOOT!!!


----------



## Glittercat

Hello! I'm new again.  My family and I are planning a Disney trip late next summer (2016) in part to honor my mother's last wishes.  We miss her greatly and will be keeping her spirit with us for our trip. We've not been to Disney World in about 5 years, and are very excited!


----------



## jbrenton1

we are going to DW for marathon weekend, Around christmas time we won 4 single day disney tickets at a silent auction, can  i take those tickets and some how add them to our vacation? on the trip its me and my girlfriend so could we take those 4 single day tickets and use them towards our week long ticket ?


----------



## patwa

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Hello
Planning a trip in July ( not much time), looking forward to using this site to find information


----------



## gjaninek

Hello - I am currently planning our first family trip to the world in which I will be the parent! Looking forward to spending a great deal of time here as we plan and dream.


----------



## Glittercat

Welcome to group @gjaninek this is a wonderful place to dream, plan, learn, and share!


----------



## 22Tink

Our trip to WDW in November is booked and the countdown is on!! I'm so glad to have found this group! So much great advice and information!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

jbrenton1 said:


> we are going to DW for marathon weekend, Around christmas time we won 4 single day disney tickets at a silent auction, can  i take those tickets and some how add them to our vacation? on the trip its me and my girlfriend so could we take those 4 single day tickets and use them towards our week long ticket ?



You probably need to ask this question on the Theme Parks board, or call Disney and ask.


----------



## Ladyfish77

New here, although I've visited on occasion.  Planning a trip for family and friends, with two who we hope to surprise with the trip.  Won't be able to keep it a secret until the bitter end, since they will need transportation (friends) so it will be fun to get it all set up before surprising them with the trip!


----------



## Ambroses

I've been a long time guest to the boards, but now I am needing specific advice o I figured it was time to join.


----------



## Genevieve Hough

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Thanks fo


WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanks for helping the masses with all things Disney. I can't wait to get there!


----------



## WillowWisp

I've been reading the boards since last year before our trip and decided to join the fun.  So much good information and fun stories.


----------



## Bugs_Bunny

I love the variety of discussions on these boards, happy to have joined!


----------



## anneboleyn

I have driven my family and friends crazy by constantly talking about Disney World, so when I stumbled upon this forum, it was love at first sight! I am so happy to be here and can't wait to have lots of Disney discussions with you all <3


----------



## KKostya987789

Hi, I am a new user of this form. I would be pleased to meet you


----------



## ZippAdeeDoo

Couldn't gain access to my old account so checking in with the new one!


----------



## Glittercat

@ZippAdeeDoo the forum keeps signing me out today, is that what is happening to you? Regardless, welcome back.  Hello to all of our new forum friends!


----------



## ZippAdeeDoo

Glittercat said:


> @ZippAdeeDoo the forum keeps signing me out today, is that what is happening to you? Regardless, welcome back.  Hello to all of our new forum friends!



I'm not getting signed out but the forums seem to be auto-scrolling me to the bottom of the page.  Its annoying lol.


----------



## Glittercat

Rats.  Sorry @ZippAdeeDoo, seems the forum may be having technical issues for some of us today. At least you've almost posted enough to add an avi.


----------



## ZippAdeeDoo

Glittercat said:


> Rats.  Sorry @ZippAdeeDoo, seems the forum may be having technical issues for some of us today. At least you've almost posted enough to add an avi.


Almost there!  Trying to figure out if I should post one of me or not ?


----------



## Glittercat

If you want to  also there is a "Show your face" thread in here somewhere, if you don't feel comfy having yourself as your avi.


----------



## Lisajaye

Somehow I found my way onto the roll call of our cruise but wasn't able to put information like cabin number for the fish extender.  I did this months ago and wanted to update but forgot what I did in the first place to get on the roll call  HELP!


----------



## bandamiller

can someone please tell me how to start a post... I want to set up a fish extender page for my upcoming cruise I can NOT figure out how to do this ???
did I literally just do it ?


----------



## Ambroses

bandamiller said:


> can someone please tell me how to start a post... I want to set up a fish extender page for my upcoming cruise I can NOT figure out how to do this ???
> did I literally just do it ?


Sure:  Select the Disney Cruise Line forum and then you'll see a blue box near the top of the page on the right side that says "*Post new Thread*"  Click on that and start typing.


----------



## bandamiller

Ambroses said:


> Sure:  Select the Disney Cruise Line forum and then you'll see a blue box near the top of the page on the right side that says "*Post new Thread*"  Click on that and start typing.


thank you !


----------



## TTAallday7

I know someone has probably already asked this question but how do I post a picture?


----------



## siskaren

TTAallday7 said:


> I know someone has probably already asked this question but how do I post a picture?



You have to have 10 posts to post a picture.


----------



## CharJ

Hi, i'm new here, already was a member of the Dutch forum that quit, and way too soon, but in 4 years we're going to Disney world (we want to waituntill our littlest one is 5-6 yo since this probably will be a once in a lifetime trip)


----------



## CWDW10

I've browsed the boards here a few times and I listen to the podcasts quite regularly but I just signed up today. Excited to join you guys here!


----------



## WaylaLady

I have a question. I'm going on the first Alaska cruise of the season (the DVC Member Cruise) and there are so many people on the Cruise Boards that want info on those cruises that I'd like to either give them all my Twitter handle so they can follow along as I live tweet the cruise, or I could start a thread and try to post there as I go along. I can't find anywhere that anyone has "live posted" a cruise, so I wouldn't know where to put the thread, or if you mind if I give them my Twitter handle to follow there. Didn't want to do anything against the rules. Thank you!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Been lurking for ages, but with the impending trip finally decided to join


----------



## lovetoscrap

WaylaLady said:


> I have a question. I'm going on the first Alaska cruise of the season (the DVC Member Cruise) and there are so many people on the Cruise Boards that want info on those cruises that I'd like to either give them all my Twitter handle so they can follow along as I live tweet the cruise, or I could start a thread and try to post there as I go along. I can't find anywhere that anyone has "live posted" a cruise, so I wouldn't know where to put the thread, or if you mind if I give them my Twitter handle to follow there. Didn't want to do anything against the rules. Thank you!!



I am guessing that this would go in the Trip Reports section of our DCL boards.  Please ask this question on the Disney Cruise Line Board or send a Conversation message to one of their moderators for assistance.


----------



## WaylaLady

lovetoscrap said:


> I am guessing that this would go in the Trip Reports section of our DCL boards.  Please ask this question on the Disney Cruise Line Board or send a Conversation message to one of their moderators for assistance.



Will do, thank you!


----------



## Disney_owns_the_Ewoks

Hello, everyone! I'm brand new here. I signed up on the recommendation of my sister who has been a part of this community for a while now. I've been going to Disney World since I was three and love it! We're going again in June and I'm looking forward to my second Star Wars Weekend! About the only thing I love more than Disney is Star Wars.


----------



## RHMH

Dis-Friends...... Everyone here on ............................let's  to Disney............


----------



## ImagineerFrankie

Super excited i finally joined the boards! I've been watching the podcasts for almost 2 years now! Can't wait to be apart of this amazing community!!


----------



## aliehssunday

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


So happy to be a part of this


----------



## kmrada

This forum is full of invaluable information.  Extremely helpful in planning our upcoming Oct. trip!  Thanks


----------



## KGeeLovesDisney

Hello everyone!
I am new to the boards.  I'm planning a girls trip to Disneyworld this December.
This will be my 5th trip to Disney, and I'm super excited to be a part of the Disboards community.


----------



## Laura Garczynski

Hi     I'm new here and wanted to say Hello!


----------



## CynthiaGraves

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the discards!!



how do we earn our ears so we can participate in certain Disboards?


----------



## lovetoscrap

CynthiaGraves said:


> how do we earn our ears so we can participate in certain Disboards?


You should be able to participate in all of our boards.


----------



## chumlerusell

hello everyone i new here


----------



## bheath00

Hey everyone, member for a bit, but I'm a lurker.  Thought I would stop in an d finally say hey.


----------



## Jessicandice

We are so excited to be planning our first Disney Cruise. It will be for my 40th, by best friends 60th on NYE in 2016. It will be amazing.


----------



## Jonathanju

Love the site! Can't believe I've waited so long to join!!!


----------



## brb1006

I'm new to the site, I've been a huge and dedicated Disney fan ever since I was a baby. I still have my Disney book "Disney's Storybook Collection" in my bookshelf. I'm a big fan of The Aristocats.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Hey Everyone!

I'm Kristen. I'm new to the site, but I do have a lot of experience with planning trips and I especially love getting info from this great website. I've been to Disneyworld many, many times as a child and teen. Now that I'm near graduating college and entering the real world, I bought myself an Annual Pass and I've been starting to take a lot of trips with friends and family. Can't wait to explore the site and learn some new tips! Nice to meet you all


----------



## DLSean22

Hey All!
Been lurking here for a few years (sporadically...when planning our trips), and decided to finally join.  Currently planning a trip for August (10-15th) and have booked the hotel (Park Vue Inn).  Have yet to stay there, so hopefully we'll be pleased with our decision.  I almost bit the bullet on the Orbitz 20% off deal and went with one of the DL hotels, but held off this time.  We're planning on upgrading from PH's to AP's on this trip for a return trip in November (and possibly another by next summer...gotta get our money's worth).  I'll definitely be looking for deals on the DL hotels for the November trip since we won't need park tickets.  It may still be more than I'm willing to spend.  This is a great website with valuable information from all of the experienced Disneyland travelers.


----------



## Gabby Hoover

Hi there! Just discovered this board while planning my Disney World vacation for this coming September! I'm from Los Angeles and have been a Disneyland annual pass holder off and on for the past decade.  So excited to be a part of this community!


----------



## Trjack

I'm so excited to have found this board! On to plan our first WDW vacation!!


----------



## Ears2YouVlog

Hey Ya'll. We're a couple of wdw passholders from Nashville, TN who just got back from an Amazing week at the parks! We came to this board so we could KEEP THE DISNEY GOING!! haha. Looking forward to some awesome conversations. We've got a lot of cool stuff to share!!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hi Everyone, been listening to the podcast for the longest time and finally decided to become part of the discussion on the boards.


----------



## Fortson Family

Hi


----------



## Michelle Johnson

Newbie here.  Planning our first trip in sept.  I was able to get all the dining resides I wanted, so far so good!


----------



## AniRus

I am new to this forum, but I am SO glad it exists!!! I never realized there was such an expansive way to connect to other DIS's out there!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## ainge505

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hello! I'm trying to sign up for the fish extender group on an upcoming cruise. Help!


----------



## Rhombus

Hello.  My wife and I are planning our first visit to Disney in over five years.  I found this website from an internet search, browsed around for a week or so, and decided to become a member.  Lots of helpful information, especially with what's new since our last visit.


----------



## colmarwatson

Hello all..


----------



## RosasFamily

So happy to find this board!  Looking forward to our first disney cruise next month!


----------



## Stephanie Cook

Hello everyone! West Virginia mom here planning for a disney vacation next year with my family. Never too early to start.


----------



## melanie987

wallytosa said:


> My first post here.  Planning a trip to Disney over Easter of 2004.  Been surfing daily and getting excited every time I read something new.  I discovered this Forum and already has been very helpful.  Thanks.


Looking forward to our trip and going to lookfor the timer?


----------



## melanie987

Looking forwardto learning more!


----------



## stabafam

love all the information found on the boards...so helpful!!


----------



## Chantel LeMaster

Hello, Hello!  Thank you for putting together such a great board.  The information that I'm finding and the level of professionalism is perfect.  Thank you!


----------



## SouthernLady15

Hey y'all!  I'm brand new here and just booked our first family WDW trip for December!  These boards have been an amazing wealth of information!!!


----------



## kellymartin612

Hello all.


----------



## Atobias

I don't know what took me so long to join. I'm glad I'm here! So much great info!


----------



## ppack

Hello all. Long time lurker and follower of the podcasts. Love all the great info here. I figured it was about time to become a real member of the dis


----------



## Oregonfarmgirl

Glad to be here!


----------



## eds04

Just joined and cannot figure out how to send a private message - do I need to send a minimum number of posts first?


----------



## FantasyDisneyFan

Just joined, taking our first cruise in September and we can't wait!


----------



## disco_lemonade

Hi! I'm completely new and confused, but happy to be here all the same! 
(Well, technically I made my account 4 years ago but am just using it now)


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Hola, hola!  Pleased to meecha!


----------



## Humphrey_Bear

Hello Everyone!  Big time noob here!  We just closed on our first contract at SSR 2 weeks ago (waiting for account #, etc).  We are also in estoppel for a contract at the VWL.  Very excited to finally be members.


----------



## Izzy11

Hi, confused a little but happy to join the conversation.


----------



## yepitsandy

Hi!  Another newbie, joined after being called a "pixie duster" one too many times at a far more negative place.  Figured there was some actual Disney love here.


----------



## MsRoseN99H

Hi... planning our first trip to Disney with our 3 year old this fall. Can't believe the wealth of knowledge on these forums. It's crazy!! So glad I found it.


----------



## SnowWhiteOz

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here (but not to Disney). I live in Canberra, Australia and am in the midst of planning my first visit to WDW in August (which is how I found this awesome site)


----------



## KeithNotKieth

In Corey's words... "I'm just happy to be here"


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

Oh my goodness I am so excited that I have finally gotten an account set up! I love Disney and I'm so happy to be here with all my other Disney loving people!


----------



## Suejacken

I am very excited o be on this site too. Really happy about all the information I have come across. It's been about 5 years since my last visit and there have been a lot of changes.


----------



## ebetsy

Hello all!
I'm new to this forum but find it invaluable already.
We are new to DVC ( August 2014) and just returned from our first trip to Aulani (our home resort). In preparing for the trip I was relying on the info I was getting from our salesperson and the DVC reps who helped make the reservations. I didn't know it was important to be specific and forward in making room requests, making dinning reservations, planning activities, etc.  We were told pool views were also ocean views because the pools faced the ocean so we reserved a two bedroom locks off villa with pool view.  Our room was 374 with a partial view of the lazy river. 
To make a long story short  from now on I'm searching this forum for info and asking for recommendations before reserving future vacations. We weren't disappointed in our trip to Aulani- it is an amazing and beautiful place and I want to go back soon! But- through our experience of feeling "excluded" when our assumptions were wrong, we learned that it is very important to glean information from experienced travelers (all of you) because there is a definite advantage to those "in the know".
Thank you everyone for keeping this going and helping those of us who want the best possible experiences for our family.


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

How do you create a new board/thread? I don't see a button for that. Please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

SoulShineDisneyLove said:


> How do you create a new board/thread? I don't see a button for that. Please let me know! Thank you!


There is a Post New Thread button in the upper and lower right corner of the board you want to post on.


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

lovetoscrap said:


> There is a Post New Thread button in the upper and lower right corner of the board you want to post on.


Thank you!


----------



## Lizbet24

Back Again!!! Old DIS member...lost my old account. Excited to be heading to WDW again


----------



## BeachLover1972

Hi, everyone! 

While planning each of our WDW trips over the last 8 years I'd google questions and every time at least one great bit of info would come from this site. 

We're planning a trip for this coming Jan-Feb 2016 and figured it just makes sense to go ahead and sign up for an account and get ALL of the knowledge you all have to offer (don't want to think about how much easier this would have made things years ago!  )


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

How do I create a Profile Picture? I don't see the place to add one


----------



## JmineLovesMickey

New here, just being a sponge and absorbing all the great info here!


----------



## Tash87

SoulShineDisneyLove said:


> How do I create a Profile Picture? I don't see the place to add one


I want to know this too. 

If you have found out yet, please could you share?


----------



## siskaren

Tash87 said:


> I want to know this too.
> 
> If you have found out yet, please could you share?



You need to have 10 posts. Check the sticky titled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


----------



## SoulShineDisneyLove

Thanks!


siskaren said:


> You need to have 10 posts. Check the sticky titled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


----------



## Kessock

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


 
Hi,

I have paid the fee for using the Rent/Trade for DVC points but cant see if I have assess to post to it.  I have a user name "Kessock" which I have had for some yeras now.

If for any reason I need to pay more could you please advise how I can add to the fee paid.

Regards
John Pethick


----------



## CarolMN

Kessock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have paid the fee for using the Rent/Trade for DVC points but cant see if I have assess to post to it.  I have a user name "Kessock" which I have had for some yeras now.
> 
> If for any reason I need to pay more could you please advise how I can add to the fee paid.
> 
> Regards
> John Pethick



All submissions to the Rent/Trade Board must be approved by a moderator prior to showing.   Your submission is currently in the queue  - I'll take a look at it shortly.   

Your payment has been received and you should be good to go  - we can see the "DVC GOLD" indicator under your screen name, which is what we mods need to see before we can approve threads by posters who do not otherwise meet the requirements to post on the Rent/Trade Board.

HTH.


----------



## JDGrage

I would like to say hi to every one. i am a DVC memeber since 09. i though i had an account on this sight but i didnt.


----------



## JDGrage

I also would like to wish every one a happy 4 of July from Ft Drum Ny.


----------



## ecclescake

I've been reading the threads for ages and only just realised today I didn't actually have an account! So have now officially joined and looking forward to joining in conversations


----------



## Starlynne

Hi Everyone! Long time Lurker... I love the DIS boards!


----------



## SnorinLauren21

Been a forever fan of the DIS Boards but new to joining!! I have only been to the parks 5 times, but still have so many questions! Thanks to the DIS Boards for all the help!!


----------



## TianaPrincess

I am new here to and just wanted to say hello to all the new members at The Dis.

Hello


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

Hello. Love following DISboards! I just signed up but have already found a lot of great information on here.  Thanks everyone


----------



## TianaPrincess

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Hello. Love following DISboards! I just signed up but have already found a lot of great information on here.  Thanks everyone


This place is loads of fun and full of great Disney Info.


----------



## Lotziix

How do I add a profile picture x


----------



## TianaPrincess

Lotziix said:


> How do I add a profile picture x


You mean the avatar right. First you have to have at least 10 posts. Then after that a Moderator will give you access to posting the avatar. It took about 10-15 minutes before the moderator gives you access. Then it is pretty easy. You just go to the image you want to add as your avatar, download it to your computer and then click on the avatar box and it will say BROWSE. Click where it says BROWSE. It will take you to your computer pictures. Click on the one you want as the avatar and hit open. The image will come up in the box and then hit save. You should then have the avatar.


----------



## Lotziix

Thankyou


----------



## supertbh

New here, thanks for all the information!


----------



## Suejacken

I just have to say I have never had so much fun and interacted with so many people in such a short time as I have on this site. I really enjoy the threads for each specific month. It's fun seeing who else will be there, where they are staying and what their plans are. I have gotten some great ideas from other posters. There is a lot of great information here.


----------



## DisFanNJ

Long time lurker finally joining in!  Haven't been to WDW since 2013, but planning 3 trips this year (August, November and December)  I am loving all the info here.  After two years away, it seems like I am re-learning all things Disney.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

Hey, I am a Disney Lover and am new here. Welcome everyone to this Magical Place.


----------



## MoGaff

Just joined and looking forward to learning a lot from this great site!


----------



## Riff Off Gal

MoGaff said:


> Just joined and looking forward to learning a lot from this great site!


I just joined to and you will certainly have fun here and learn a ton.


----------



## JmineLovesMickey

Suejacken said:


> I just have to say I have never had so much fun and interacted with so many people in such a short time as I have on this site. I really enjoy the threads for each specific month. It's fun seeing who else will be there, where they are staying and what their plans are. I have gotten some great ideas from other posters. There is a lot of great information here.


Completely agree!!


----------



## ashleygator

I enjoy reading these boards, so I decided that it was finally time to make an account! 
I can't wait to compare Disney tips with all of you lovely people


----------



## KovuLover

Hello everyone!

So glad to finally become a posting member instead of a lurker! xD

KovuLover


----------



## TiggerTeri60

Hi all! 
I was looking for info on the Disneyland 60th Anniversary and found Dis. Lots of info- wish I had looked sooner. I'll be looking around.


----------



## Riff Off Gal

It's looks like a few more have joined The Dis.  and .


----------



## Momof5guys

Hello, just joined, so excited for my trip in 2016.  Glad to be earning my ears


----------



## Twinboys2

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thank you!!  I'm enjoying this site and preparing for our family vacation in the next couple of months.  I was wandering if someone could tell me how I might get a design made for my family?  I found one I liked with the castle in the middle with tinker bell rising up and it said family vacation on it with their names.  Lizabu) designed it and my daughter and myself loved it!  I would love to have one that has my family members on it. Not sure if this is the place to ask but if so I put the names below in case it is.   Thanks again!!!

One ear:  Weedon Family Vacation 
Other ear:  Walt Disney World  

Head:
Pops
Grandma
Daddy
Mommy
Madison
Jax
Christian


----------



## siskaren

Twinboys2 said:


> Thank you!!  I'm enjoying this site and preparing for our family vacation in the next couple of months.  I was wandering if someone could tell me how I might get a design made for my family?  I found one I liked with the castle in the middle with tinker bell rising up and it said family vacation on it with their names.  Lizabu) designed it and my daughter and myself loved it!  I would love to have one that has my family members on it. Not sure if this is the place to ask but if so I put the names below in case it is.   Thanks again!!!
> 
> One ear:  Weedon Family Vacation
> Other ear:  Walt Disney World
> 
> Head:
> Pops
> Grandma
> Daddy
> Mommy
> Madison
> Jax
> Christian



You should post over on this board:

http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/


----------



## Twinboys2

siskaren said:


> You should post over on this board:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/


Thank you!  I will post it there.


----------



## tjslat

Hi all!  First post, even though I've been reading all the helpful hints for over a year.  Thought I'd finally learned enough to start actively contributing. Looking forward to being a part of the community.  

Heading to see the Mouse in August, heading to Aulani for our honeymoon in September then on the Hawaii-to-Vancouver Disney Cruise, then back to the Mouse in January for marathon weekend and in February for the Princess half.  Excited for a busy, Disney-filled year.


----------



## Gonzochris

Hey, finally decided to sign up for the boards, been listening to the shows for about a year now.  Been going to Orlando from 1998, next trip is this September with 5 first timers.  Currently living in Northern Ireland and working in the travel industry and I'm also an ex castmember from the UK pavillion in Epcot.


----------



## Maty

I just joined yesterday. I'm sord of new my husband has been a member for some time now and is always talking about disboards and I thought I'd give a try.


----------



## happycruiserGOLD

trying to post some more so I can add a photo


----------



## Maty

happycruiserGOLD said:


> trying to post some more so I can add a photo


Same here but I don't want to just write random stuff..heheh good luck.


----------



## monica9

Hi. I'm looking for a thread for adding/dropping ADR's for September. I know there is such a thing but I'm having a hard time searching for it.


----------



## lovetoscrap

monica9 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for a thread for adding/dropping ADR's for September. I know there is such a thing but I'm having a hard time searching for it.



They are found in our Disney Restaurants Section on the Dining Reservations Subforum and are stickied at the top.  Please take the time to read the first few posts so you understand their rules for posting.
http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/


----------



## Disfreak14

Hello everyone!  My name is Adam and I am new here at DISboards.  I love all things disney and am excited to be part of this awesome community!


----------



## lakingsgirl




----------



## adl22

I don't know if this has already been asked but can anyone tell me how to add a photo to my profile?


----------



## Mrslacem

New to the forum so informative! Thanks everyone


----------



## Hannah M.

Hi! Decided to stop lurking and officially joined the other day. Still learning the ropes, but so happy to discuss Disney with others


----------



## Kristina4109

Welcome!


----------



## Mamaluvs2travel

Glad to have found this forum!


----------



## Erica W

New to the forum...wow, sooo much info!


----------



## oizirped

I too have been lurking for a couple years now and have found some really helpful info! I'm happy to have finally decided to join in on the convo and hopefully help others with my experiences with Disney as well!!


----------



## Mloper

Hi guys.....been lurking for years and finally decided it was time to join in the fun instead of being a creeper!


----------



## Christopher Ripley

Hello Dis, first time post here!!


----------



## live2love2disney

Hello!  I have been reading the disboards for several years and have found very helpful info when I needed it.  I decided it was time to sign up and give back, as well as join a fish extenders group for our next cruise. 

I'm not sure how to get started and if I should just go around and reply to threads I'm interested in so I can eventually receive an avatar and start discussions?  Also, how do I pm someone about joining their fish extender group for the cruise we are going to be on? There are so many threads to navigate through and maybe someone has some tips they can share about this.  Also, I would like to add a countdown sticker on my account and include a list of the Disney vacations we've been on.  How do I find and add one of these countdown calendar stickers?  I've seen some really fun ones on the pages here.  Thank you for any help or suggestions you can give a newbie like me!  Also I would like to maintain some level of privacy since I have had personal info stolen (identity theft) before, and not sure how they even obtained it, but prefer to never have that happen again.  Any suggestions or concerns I should know about posting on here.

Thank you very much!


----------



## siskaren

live2love2disney said:


> Hello!  I have been reading the disboards for several years and have found very helpful info when I needed it.  I decided it was time to sign up and give back, as well as join a fish extenders group for our next cruise.
> 
> 1. I'm not sure how to get started and if I should just go around and reply to threads I'm interested in so I can eventually receive an avatar and start discussions?
> 
> 2. Also, how do I pm someone about joining their fish extender group for the cruise we are going to be on? There are so many threads to navigate through and maybe someone has some tips they can share about this.
> 
> 3. Also, I would like to add a countdown sticker on my account and include a list of the Disney vacations we've been on.  How do I find and add one of these countdown calendar stickers?  I've seen some really fun ones on the pages here.  Thank you for any help or suggestions you can give a newbie like me!
> 
> 4.  Also I would like to maintain some level of privacy since I have had personal info stolen (identity theft) before, and not sure how they even obtained it, but prefer to never have that happen again.  Any suggestions or concerns I should know about posting on here.
> 
> Thank you very much!



1. You can start a thread any time you want; there's no minimum post requirement. And you don't "receive" an avatar - once you have 10 posts, you can add one of your own choosing.

2. You need to have 10 posts before you can PM someone.

3. You also need to have 10 posts before you can add a signature. For the countdown ticker (which goes in your signature), just click on one that you like and it will take you to the site where you can create it.

4. Unless you were to do something really dumb like post your SSN or credit card number, I can't imagine how you could get your identity stolen just by posting here.


----------



## lovetoscrap

live2love2disney said:


> Hello!  I have been reading the disboards for several years and have found very helpful info when I needed it.  I decided it was time to sign up and give back, as well as join a fish extenders group for our next cruise.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get started and if I should just go around and reply to threads I'm interested in so I can eventually receive an avatar and start discussions?  Also, how do I pm someone about joining their fish extender group for the cruise we are going to be on? There are so many threads to navigate through and maybe someone has some tips they can share about this.  Also, I would like to add a countdown sticker on my account and include a list of the Disney vacations we've been on.  How do I find and add one of these countdown calendar stickers?  I've seen some really fun ones on the pages here.  Thank you for any help or suggestions you can give a newbie like me!  Also I would like to maintain some level of privacy since I have had personal info stolen (identity theft) before, and not sure how they even obtained it, but prefer to never have that happen again.  Any suggestions or concerns I should know about posting on here.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Please check out the FAQ thread stickied at the top of this forum for more help on general posting topics.  The link is also in my signature.

As siskaren said there really isn't much risk of having your identity stolen unless you post personal information.  You do need to decide how much personal information you are willing to share on a public site-- anyone and everyone can access this site, and once you hit send/reply it is out there forever.  Some people prefer not to post their kids and family names/photos, their own first and/or last names and try to avoid any information that would even identify where they live. Also decide if you really want to have the dates you will be gone on vacation posted.  If you have zero identifying information posted it shouldn't be an issue but if you have posted more personal information then you are posting when your house will be vacant.

While sending personal information in a Private Conversation is private, my general rule is that if it is on the internet then it is public access.  We have no access to those conversations but as someone that has had her credit card replaced 3 times in the last 2 years due to "hacking" at stores or secure shopping sites I know that NOTHING is ever secure.  My rule of thumb is to never post anything I wouldn't want put on a billboard in Times Square or the front page of the newspaper.  And you never really know who the person behind the username you are sending your information to.   That said I have participated in meets and exchanges on these boards with no issues.  

Another caution is that if you are on other forums and use the same username then it is very easy to search and find your posts on other sites where you may have provided more personal information and it can be matched up to information posted here.  

As long as you are smart about what you post and who you send information to then you should be fine.


----------



## adamkat

Hey all.    Just found this site and wow so much information.   
We are planning our first ever trip to Disneyland in CA October 25-Nov 1st with our sons 8 and 6.   It will be our 10 year wedding anniversary and we honeymooned in WDW!  We are all so excited and I hope to find some great information here.   All the best to you all.

Kat


----------



## MelBel75

Hello everyone!

We just started to plan our trip to Walt Disney World and I'm glad I found you. I bet I will have plenty of hours reading everything here in the next few weeks!


----------



## Sith

Been lurking for a while. Finally joined!


----------



## Tinamarie77

siskaren said:


> You need to have 10 posts. Check the sticky titled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


Thank you! This reply was helpful! I just signed up and am trying to figure this all out!!


----------



## amadeusMozart

Wanted to say Hi! 

It took me several days if not weeks to post here.  Little thrown back with all the rules for this website.  Not sure if it going be fun coming here.  Guess I will see.  I been an active DVC blogger on another DVC forum since 2010.   I hope-> I will like here.


----------



## MrKnight

Hello! I really enjoy being part of the DIS community and would love to contribute more in any way that I can. How can I become a moderator? What is the process to become a moderator?


----------



## lovetoscrap

There is no official process. If webmasters feel someone would be a suitable candidate they will contact them privately to discuss it.  Please continue to enjoy and contibute to our boards.


----------



## Catchme22

I was a complete sponge last year on these boards...and just booked a return trip for October! This, of course, reminded me I finally have something to contribute  So many amazing tips and common sense good ideas found here made our trip last year a total success...which was a big deal b/c all but me were First Timers!


----------



## Figment519

Hi... I'm sure the answer to this is on here somewhere but I'll ask anyway... I am new and read that when you scroll over 'Inbox' in the upper right, it should give an option to 'start a conversation'. Right now I do not see that. Will that only appear once I reach 10 posts?  Just making sure I will know what to do once I reach 10. Thanks!


----------



## Figment519

KovuLover said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So glad to finally become a posting member instead of a lurker! xD
> 
> KovuLover


Me too! I've been lurking for years lol


----------



## lovetoscrap

Figment519 said:


> Hi... I'm sure the answer to this is on here somewhere but I'll ask anyway... I am new and read that when you scroll over 'Inbox' in the upper right, it should give an option to 'start a conversation'. Right now I do not see that. Will that only appear once I reach 10 posts?  Just making sure I will know what to do once I reach 10. Thanks!


Yes. It may not happen immediately though. Sometimes there is a 30 - 60min time delay.


----------



## AnaV

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## Lookoutnc

Hi, I am new to the board. I see people giving up ADR and asking to be PM'd, but I do not know how to do that?


----------



## AnaV

Thanks a lot! It looks like a great resource, and I fun place!


----------



## FLBloggerMom

Hello everyone!  I live in Florida about 40 minutes from Disneyworld.  I blog and own a business locally.  I am here for anyone who has any questions!  If I don't know the answer, I will help find it!


----------



## adamtoonarmy

I'm from the UK and tend to lurk on here rather than post but I've decided that needs to change!


----------



## gsrieff

I've been lurking for 3 years! I read everything i could when i became responsible for planning a Disney trip for the first time in 2012! Since then ive hopped on occasionally just for entertainment. I decided to finally join in and participate in postings, and today i finally hit enough posts to have an avatar and a signature. im one of the cool kids now!


----------



## lmarti8998

I'm new to the DIS boards and don't really know where to start.  We will be taking our first cruise September 2016.  I was curious about Fish Extenders too but not sure if that would be to much as this is our first cruise on Disney.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jessicaanne86

Where can I find a list of abbreviations? Or of less common ones? What is someone's DD?


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

jessicaanne86 said:


> Where can I find a list of abbreviations? Or of less common ones? What is someone's DD?


Dear or Disney Daughter...


----------



## siskaren

jessicaanne86 said:


> Where can I find a list of abbreviations? Or of less common ones? What is someone's DD?



http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


----------



## musictchr4013

This December will be my first trip to Disney with a child. He'll be 6 when we go. Any suggestions for "must dos"?


----------



## musictchr4013

I don't know if there is a tech thread, but I can't find it.  I was just wondering why I have to sign in every time I open a new thread. I've selected "keep me logged in" but I'm still having to sign in. Any ideas?


----------



## lovetoscrap

musictchr4013 said:


> This December will be my first trip to Disney with a child. He'll be 6 when we go. Any suggestions for "must dos"?


Please check out our Disney for Families Board and our Theme Parks board. Lots of great ideas there! 


musictchr4013 said:


> I don't know if there is a tech thread, but I can't find it.  I was just wondering why I have to sign in every time I open a new thread. I've selected "keep me logged in" but I'm still having to sign in. Any ideas?


There is a Tech Board at the very bottom of the main forum listing page, but if you have keep me logged in selected then it is probably a setting on the device you are using that needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Ray Finkle

Figment519 said:


> Hi... I'm sure the answer to this is on here somewhere but I'll ask anyway... I am new and read that when you scroll over 'Inbox' in the upper right, it should give an option to 'start a conversation'. Right now I do not see that. Will that only appear once I reach 10 posts?  Just making sure I will know what to do once I reach 10. Thanks!



In the same boat here... Hoping to see a response.

Thanks


----------



## siskaren

Ray Finkle said:


> In the same boat here... Hoping to see a response.
> 
> Thanks



The response is in post #4084.


----------



## ShinyGem

Hello this place looks cool


----------



## MochaDrinker

Hello I'm new. Way early planning a trip two years in advance, and enjoying learning.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

MochaDrinker said:


> Hello I'm new. Way early planning a trip two years in advance, and enjoying learning.


. I've been DYING to use that emoticon!  Lol!  Truly welcome, lots of answers here!  And questions you didn't know you needed to ask!


----------



## TiffDisney2015

New to this site. Trying to plan my vacation for 11 and looking for tips and help. Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## sparklingamy

Hello all,
I am going to WDW in a few weeks. This site is great!!


----------



## Team Hendricks

Hello everyone!

We are cruising in December (94 days to be exact).  Where can I find the blog for my cruise?  Thanks in advance for the help!  Happy Cruisin'!


----------



## Campingfam5

Hello everyone!  I have been reading several posts for the last couple of weeks and figured I needed to go ahead and introduce myself.  We are a family of five, my husband, myself, and three boys ages 24, 22, 20. We love Disney and Universal.  We especially love Fort Wilderness.  We have camped there four times, with the last being August 2015.  We had such a wonderful time this past August ( even with the heat and rain!! ), that we have booked a site for December 2015.  We are tent campers, maybe someday becoming RVer's.  Right now, we still have two in college so the rv may have to wait awhile. Anyway, I stumbled upon these forums and have found a wealth of information and inspiration!  I am looking forward to reading more posts and viewing more pictures.


----------



## MickeyandMinnie04

I could use some help please. I am new to disboards and I am trying to add a pic and a signature pic but it wont let me for some reason??


----------



## siskaren

MickeyandMinnie04 said:


> I could use some help please. I am new to disboards and I am trying to add a pic and a signature pic but it wont let me for some reason??



What are you talking about? You have both a signature and a picture showing.


----------



## Junoesque

Hey everyone I'm new the Dis but I have lurked on this site several times throughout the years since you guys have the best info. Just wanted to said Hi as I officially sign up to join and share my passion for all things Disney!!!


----------



## MandiV

Hi!! I'm new here and I am planning my family trip 10 months out. I'm just looking for some great tips to make our trip even more amazing!


----------



## Amandajg13

Hi!! I'm brand new here! I'm going to DL for the first time in a couple weeks  CANT WAIT!! Looking for some good tips!


----------



## clevmom

I love  Disboards!  We are planning our 2nd trip to DW in Nov and I love the tips I'm seeing.  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## vegas2797

Hello - new here. Signed up long time ago but haven't posted or read anything in a while. Want to get back to the excitement!


----------



## wilshade

Hi all. Brand spanking new here. It's been a while since I was last in WDW (2008) and am planning a trip back in May or so of next year.


----------



## RedAngie

Hello.  I've been reading for about a month and decided to sign up.

Next Disney trip is to Disneyland/California Adventure in October.


----------



## Mol42

just wanted to say hello to all!
signed up today in preparation for our up coming cruises in Dec 2015, and then July 2016.


----------



## jmccoy18

Hi! I have been a lurker for quite some time, and I figured it was time to come out of the shadows   Already planning our next trip to DW in 2017 for my baby's 2nd birthday!!!!


----------



## PrettyinPinkMom

Hi! My first post, yay! We are 1 month away from our 1st family trip to WDW. Working on adding extra magic for our kiddos.


----------



## chelynnah

Hi, new member here, though I've read lots of info from these boards in the past when I've been googling . A friend persuaded me to join.  Somehow I think I'm about to go down the rabbit hole and never come back up

We're heading to WDW for two weeks on 7th November and doing the first MVMCP night on the 8th.  I can't wait.

Having grown up in Canada with many trips over the years it's been a long time dream to do the park during the Christmas celebrations.  After moving to the UK I wasn't sure it would ever happen, but hubby us as Disney mad as me, do this will get our third trip together to WDW.  We are so excited.


----------



## J'Adore Disney

Hi there fellow Disney addicts!

Would someone mind explaining to me how I may add a picture to my profile?  I've made 3 attempts to no avail!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## siskaren

J'Adore Disney said:


> Hi there fellow Disney addicts!
> 
> Would someone mind explaining to me how I may add a picture to my profile?  I've made 3 attempts to no avail!  Thanks in advance!



You need to have at least 10 posts before you can add a picture to your profile. Check the sticky labeled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


----------



## KaylaLizLeClerc

Hello! I'm a newbie here on the DIS boards! I'm a WDW junkie and will be departing on my 10 day Disneymoon in just over a month! Our first time at Food & Wine, Halloween & Christmas parties, and Osborne Lights! We can't wait!


----------



## chelynnah

J'Adore Disney said:


> Hi there fellow Disney addicts!
> 
> Would someone mind explaining to me how I may add a picture to my profile?  I've made 3 attempts to no avail!  Thanks in advance!


I read on another thread that we can only upload an avatar and add a signature after we've made 10 posts.  At that time those privileges become available.

Hope this helps


----------



## deltadream

Good afternoon-

New to the forums but hopefully I won't be much of a stranger for long.

I have been a Disney annual passholder for a couple years now and consider myself a fairly experienced park goer. Figured it was about time I started reaching out to actually connect with other fans.

I was curious... does this forum work with the Tappatalk app by any chance?


----------



## sunshinemelody

Hello, hello.

Very excited to be here. I've scoped out the forums before, but finally decided to take the plunge. I've been to Disney once (in 2013) and fell in love with the magic. Thankfully I will be on my way to Disney once again next year September with my boyfriend (his first time).

I'm really excited and I can't wait to meet some great people here! Allons-y!


----------



## Unfmeliss

siskaren said:


> You need to have at least 10 posts before you can add a picture to your profile. Check the sticky labeled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


i was wondering as well, thx!


----------



## Unfmeliss

TiffDisney2015 said:


> New to this site. Trying to plan my vacation for 11 and looking for tips and help. Thanks for welcoming me.


welcome!


----------



## Mr Ferret 88

Howdy Y'all
New (ish) to the site but frequent visitor to WDW here.


----------



## Jenni1026

siskaren said:


> You need to have at least 10 posts before you can add a picture to your profile. Check the sticky labeled Avatar and Signature Issues - Read Here First.


Is it just any post? I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## siskaren

Jenni1026 said:


> Is it just any post? I have no idea what I am doing.



Yes. You have 10 posts now so you can add a picture and a signature.


----------



## Amber nelson

Hello All, We are a big Disney world family (Me, my husband, two girls 4,6) and love going to the parks. Other news, I've Been fighting breast cancer over the last year and now Cancer Free!! So we want to do a celebration vacation at Disney.


----------



## pross46

Hello, I just joined today.  We have a trip planned for Halloween.


----------



## Jenni1026

Amber nelson said:


> Hello All, We are a big Disney world family (Me, my husband, two girls 4,6) and love going to the parks. Other news, I've Been fighting breast cancer over the last year and now Cancer Free!! So we want to do a celebration vacation at Disney.



That's wonderful! What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## AEB123

Can anyone tell me how to PM?  I'm monitoring the ADR forum for December trying to land a reservation for CRT Dec 23 or 24.  I just joined Disboards today!


----------



## siskaren

AEB123 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to PM?  I'm monitoring the ADR forum for December trying to land a reservation for CRT Dec 23 or 24.  I just joined Disboards today!



You need to have 10 posts to PM as well as to have an avatar and a signature.


----------



## AEB123

Thanks!


----------



## ready for disney

We are ready for Disney. We haven't been there since 2001. This time we have our soon to be 4 year old going. We are going to celebrate our birthdays. We are going in 2 weeks from today


----------



## anne m

i am new to this site, so i am having problems with finding how to use it.  i have been using Passporters for many years, and this is a bit different.  i don't want to have an email sent to me every time someone post a reply on a thread that i posted.  How do i do that?  although when i signed in here, i would like to know when someone posted on a thread that i posted.  On Passporter, when i sign in, it automatically shows all of it, without sending me an email.  i am trying to find my way around this site.


----------



## lovetoscrap

anne m said:


> i am new to this site, so i am having problems with finding how to use it.  i have been using Passporters for many years, and this is a bit different.  i don't want to have an email sent to me every time someone post a reply on a thread that i posted.  How do i do that?  although when i signed in here, i would like to know when someone posted on a thread that i posted.  On Passporter, when i sign in, it automatically shows all of it, without sending me an email.  i am trying to find my way around this site.


Welcome!

Hover over your username in the upper right corner of the screen and your Profile menu should show up.  Click on Preferences and you want to select the one about watching the threads you create or reply to, but be sure the second part about receiving emails is not checked.  If you have other questions about this please post in our Tech support forum found near the bottom of the main forum list.


----------



## anne m

Thank you.  I did.


----------



## CD_Tink

Hello! I just joined the site tonight. I can't wait to meet new friends who share my Disney passion, and discuss amazing topics!


----------



## Miller6

Finally learning my way around the site!!!! Can't wait for our trip in November!!!! Seems like it's going to be a packed one!  Hope I get to see some of you there


----------



## LauraB17

My husband and I are taking our girls on their first trip to WDW in November!  So excited!!  Very happy to find these forums to help in my planning!


----------



## DisneyIslandGirl

Just posting to say that I've lurked for ages, and finally joined. I love the podcast and all the helpful forum members here. Glad to join your community!


----------



## Katey Brown

So much valuable information on here! Love it.


----------



## Kdemski

Just joined today!  We are returning to WDW in 6 months and can't wait!!


----------



## AndyandSue

Happy to be here... I feel very "unofficial" without a photo or signature (no 10 posts yet)  I've been to Disney so many times I have lost count! Stayed on and off property, been in every season except the special holiday ones like Halloween and Christmas. Looking forward to our next trip, possibly in April.


----------



## WizzyGold

Hello!
I'm Andrea and i'm living in spain, but originally from Venezuela 

I'm 23 and been a fan of Disney since i can remember.  

Hope to have fun here, nice meeting all of you


----------



## ekruze

Done lurking and ready to post.  Dd and I are going on our first DCL 4 day cruise on the Dream Feb. 8, 2016! 
We have learned so much already! DISboards!


----------



## TheFierce

Yay, so glad to be here! Just joined less than an hour ago, ha!

I've always consulted the boards for advice and info for news, trip planning advice and park stuff. Now, I finally got the guts to start posting.


----------



## meghammy

I'm absolutely loving the DISboards! Thank you so much for starting this wonderful community of Disneyphiles


----------



## Jenni12kk

Just joined the site.  Can't believe I never knew about this site and we have been going to Disneyworld for 11 years!


----------



## princesserin1350

I've been a lurker here forever, and I've finally jumped the gun and joined!  So excited to be a part of this fun community


----------



## Julie's Haircut

Hello.  Brand new member here, although I've been reading for several months.  Another member recommended this website to me and I have found it very useful and informative.  Going to Disneyland in California for the first time in a few weeks.  I've been to WDW in Florida about 10 times over the years.


----------



## Julie's Haircut

Jenni12kk said:


> Just joined the site.  Can't believe I never knew about this site and we have been going to Disneyworld for 11 years!


 
Same here.  I don't know how I missed seeing this site after all the google searches about Disney I've made over the years.


----------



## waattmore

Hi! Headed to Disney in January with my kids and cannot wait!


----------



## FrankDIS72

I'm new here too.


----------



## BCO

I'm new as well!


----------



## ohstarfish

I signed up years ago but never got around to posting... I guess it's time to change that  I'll be going to WDW for the first time in six and a half years in December and I can't wait!


----------



## rltbme_Orlando

_Hello everyone! I live in Orlando & I'm new here to the Dis boards. I'm a pass holder so I'm often at the parks & other Disney areas. I was at Disney Springs yesterday & will be at Epcot Tuesday for the Food & Wine Festival. I also just started a Twitter account & will be posting lots of pics. Posted some yesterday of DS if anyone's interested. Twitter is the same as here, rltbme_Orlando. Happy to help if I can! _


----------



## mernin

My first post although I've been lurking for awhile and a member for awhile too!


----------



## BeautyandtheBeastObsessed

Hello Everyone! This will be my first trip since I was 5...I am now 25. My boyfriend surprised me with this trip a few months back and I am absolutely ecstatic! I am a huge disney nerd. (I even have Belle tattooed on my arm, haha ) I have been perusing these boards for a while and decided to finally join. I have learned a lot from an amazing November Planning Group on Facebook. They have been fantastic! I can't wait to learn more here  I will be going in November! Here is to hoping the crowds aren't too terrible!


----------



## princessnikitaa

I have been on 9 Disney vacations so far, and 4 Disney cruises and I've always lurked on DISboards, but have never participated! This time I decided to sign up and see what kind of things this website will do for me! I love it! I'm already hooked. It's a way for me to still feel like I'm in the Disney World Vacation frame of mind. After all, for me, a lot of the fun is in the planning! I was wondering if anyone knows any good forums I should be following? Or knows where I should start?

I'm all about making new friends here, who I can totally obsess over Disney with!


----------



## Cinderella1950

How do you sign up for fish extenders on your cruise?


----------



## princessnikitaa

Cinderella1950 said:


> How do you sign up for fish extenders on your cruise?



Well, I usually go on here to find out if there is already a group who is started during my time of cruising. I find that through DisneyCruise Meets in the forums. There is usually a discussion there already. 

Here is where you can search for that:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/

You can also try facebook, but that has to be on your own agenda.
Wouldn't want to offend DISboards policies!


----------



## evolady73

So glad I found this site!


----------



## princessnikitaa

evolady73 said:


> So glad I found this site!



Isn't it awesome and really helpful?! Are you planning on going on any cruises soon?


----------



## Marlies

I have been lurking for years though have not posted much. We have 3 trips planned right now.


----------



## rrrsinni




----------



## princessnikitaa

Marlies said:


> I have been lurking for years though have not posted much. We have 3 trips planned right now.



That is super awesome! I have a May 2016 trip planned, and I am looking to go maybe in Sept 2016! You must be so excited to have so many trips lined up!


----------



## HLydECA vSUjJSf

I already love this site. All Information I need in one place.


----------



## princessnikitaa

HLydECA vSUjJSf said:


> I already love this site. All Information I need in one place.



It's also good for when you return from a vacation, have to head back to reality, and want to relive the feeling of the Disney Magic!


----------



## Veronica Hodel

Leaving in two weeks for a last minute trip to WDW...any chance on getting reso's anywhere?


----------



## JWhitson

Jenni1026 said:


> Is it just any post? I have no idea what I am doing.


Did you ever get an answer to your question?  I am trying to figure out the same thing!


----------



## JWhitson

Hello!  I currently live in IL and plan to go to Disney at the beginning of November.  I have somehow planned majority of my trip without knowing about this site!  This is my third time going to WDW.  I really wish I would've found this blog earlier than I did.  Welp, now I know and I am sure there will be a fourth trip to WDW!


----------



## siskaren

JWhitson said:


> Did you ever get an answer to your question?  I am trying to figure out the same thing!



Yes, she did - I answered her in the very next post. Now that you have 10 posts, you can also add an avatar and a signature.


----------



## Treysar

HI! I'm excited to be planning our first family trip to Disney.  Looking forward to asking a ton of questions and learning as much as I can.


----------



## notmyeye

Probably should have posted here first... In any case, I've lurked here for a few years (our first trip was in 2012). We're gearing up for our second trip in November. I really appreciate all of the insight I've received from all of the non- lurkers here!


----------



## CanadaissofarfromDisney

There is so much useful information here!!! This is much more useful than homework haha Many questions I have can now be answered


----------



## EMJH-DVCluv

awesome site! This is my first post but I'm already addicted to this web site.


----------



## Alexa Ruchel

Hello ! Thanks for all the helpful tips!


----------



## UKinNJ

So excited to have found this site!  So much information!  I'm so excited


----------



## KirbyLouWho

WOW! I can't believe it's taken me so long to find this awesome Disney resource. Or maybe not, as although this will be my 10+ trip, and second as a parent, it's still my first time planning it for myself! Anyway, hello all you lovelies!


----------



## StineFamily




----------



## Srtheiss

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


So I'm trying to figure out how exactly to private message someone. From what I understand I need 10 replys.. Is it as simple as that?


----------



## Star Mom

This is an amazing tool, way more info than the official Disney site.


----------



## Star Mom

siskaren said:


> 1. You can start a thread any time you want; there's no minimum post requirement. And you don't "receive" an avatar - once you have 10 posts, you can add one of your own choosing.
> 
> 2. You need to have 10 posts before you can PM someone.
> 
> 3. You also need to have 10 posts before you can add a signature. For the countdown ticker (which goes in your signature), just click on one that you like and it will take you to the site where you can create it.
> 
> 4. Unless you were to do something really dumb like post your SSN or credit card number, I can't imagine how you could get your identity stolen just by posting here.



-Siskaren, 
I created a countdown ticker on the website link, but unable to add to my signature. What format do I insert? And what option do I select? Please help! Thank you kindly


----------



## siskaren

Star Mom said:


> -Siskaren,
> I created a countdown ticker on the website link, but unable to add to my signature. What format do I insert? And what option do I select? Please help! Thank you kindly



The second one - It's called *PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode*


----------



## Star Mom

siskaren said:


> The second one - It's called *PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode*



 Thank you!!! It worked


----------



## Klemowits Family

Hello All trying to sign up for activities on the November 27th sail date...


----------



## TammyChristianKatieDan

Help!!
How do I start a fish extender group "new thread" for my upcoming cruise?  I tried contacting the page host, but can't get my date added. It says you have to start a new thread and add the link to the list, but I can't find anywhere to do either of those things.
Can anyone help me with instructions?  I really want to get started meeting my FE friends!
Thanks!
Tammy


----------



## lovetoscrap

TammyChristianKatieDan said:


> Help!!
> How do I start a fish extender group "new thread" for my upcoming cruise?  I tried contacting the page host, but can't get my date added. It says you have to start a new thread and add the link to the list, but I can't find anywhere to do either of those things.
> Can anyone help me with instructions?  I really want to get started meeting my FE friends!
> Thanks!
> Tammy


You need to start the Meet Thread for your Cruise on the Cruise Meets board and then once you have posted the new thread post the link in the thread you already posted on over there.


----------



## TammyChristianKatieDan

Yes, that's what the host said, too, but I can't find where to do that.  Is there an icon or tab for staring a new thread?  And once I start it, how do I copy it and add it to another thread for the the host to see it?


----------



## Rose Lynh

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hello, I'm new and have a question about a Disney Toy Story Display, it's from the release of the first Toy Story Movie, still in box never taken out. I need to get a price estimate on it. It was damaged when our roof was being replaced and they want an estimate of value. Can anyone help me with it? Thank you. Rose dawg1@bellsouth.net


----------



## Pongo's playmates

I'm new to this site and I want to join a FE for an upcoming cruise in Jan '16 but can't figure out how to get added to the list. Someone please help!


----------



## wilma-bride

Have you checked the cruise meets board for your cruise group?  There may be somebody already organising a FE exchange for the group - just post and let them know you would like to participate.


----------



## Tfunk78

Already our 5th Disney cruise and this is my first time using the site, I feel cheated for not using it sooner!!


----------



## SarahC3

I can't believe I've been planning our trip for a year and just now found these boards lol. Wealth of info here!!


----------



## AlltheWrightmoves

how am I just finding this board?!  Thanks for having me!


----------



## peanut3697

Glad to have found this forum... I've been a Disney AP Holder for years now but never knew of this site.


----------



## Chanel Hammer

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


New today we are planning a trip for February 2016. Can you tell me how to get started. I would like to get letters and autography books, and shirt decals. We would like to surprise kids at Christmas. Can you tell me how this works


----------



## JStephenson

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Aruiz7

Can't wait my first trip!!


----------



## AlltheWrightmoves

quick question!  Not sure if this is the correct thread but I'll ask and see!

Can a glass tumbler be brought on board the ship?  I would hate to have to buy another made of plastic.  My glass one keeps my drink cold and I'd love to take it on board the ship instead of relying on an 8 oz cup!

Thanks all!


----------



## lovetoscrap

AlltheWrightmoves said:


> quick question!  Not sure if this is the correct thread but I'll ask and see!
> 
> Can a glass tumbler be brought on board the ship?  I would hate to have to buy another made of plastic.  My glass one keeps my drink cold and I'd love to take it on board the ship instead of relying on an 8 oz cup!
> 
> Thanks all!



Please start a thread on the Disney Cruise Line Board and ask this question there.  They will be able to give you the most up to date information.


----------



## AlltheWrightmoves

thanks!


----------



## wilma-bride

Chanel Hammer said:


> New today we are planning a trip for February 2016. Can you tell me how to get started. I would like to get letters and autography books, and shirt decals. We would like to surprise kids at Christmas. Can you tell me how this works



 to the DIS.  For t-shirt designs, make your way over to the Creative boards, there are a ton of really talented designers there who can come up with something you can use.

For general planning information, the Theme Parks board under trip planning would be a good place to start.

Have fun


----------



## MasonOhana4Ever

This site is amazing. Can't believe with the many trips our family has taken to WDW and DL this is the first we heard of this place.


----------



## PowerPantsPete

Noob to posting on the DIS but been actively watching and reading for years; now it's time I share my experiences.


----------



## One Mans Dream 2015

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


 

Thank You So Much For This Amazing Site ! I`m truly looking forward to having great discussions with everyone ! i know this may sound funny but how do i add a profile picture? cant seem to find it lol and am i able to start a new thread on this cool experience i just had my last disney trip ?


----------



## One Mans Dream 2015

Octoberbeauty said:


> Hi, I am relatively new here and just wanted to stop by and say how much I am loving the Dis!! This is an awesome board with such friendly people and helpful information. Thanks, Sherry




Same Here This is a great Site ! Speaking of helpful ...lol do you know how i can set up a profile picture?


----------



## siskaren

One Mans Dream 2015 said:


> Thank You So Much For This Amazing Site ! I`m truly looking forward to having great discussions with everyone ! i know this may sound funny but how do i add a profile picture? cant seem to find it lol and am i able to start a new thread on this cool experience i just had my last disney trip ?



You need to have 10 posts before you can add a profile picture. See the sticky just below this one titled Avatar And Signature Issues - Read Here First.


----------



## Rapunzel22

Just joined after lurking for awhile.


----------



## DisneyNurse4Life

Hi everyone!New to the boards. Just getting my toes wet to join in a Fish Extender program on my next cruise. Definately not a noob to Disney, but clearly one to this site. How do I get a image on my profile? Thanks in advance.


----------



## siskaren

DisneyNurse4Life said:


> Hi everyone!New to the boards. Just getting my toes wet to join in a Fish Extender program on my next cruise. Definately not a noob to Disney, but clearly one to this site. How do I get a image on my profile? Thanks in advance.



You have to wait until you have 10 posts.


----------



## Mel'sMagic

Just booked our first Disney cruise and learning the ropes on the DIS


----------



## LionKingCPA

Love this site. Thanks for this explanation post.


----------



## Kathleen2001

Explanations have helped. Thank you!


----------



## Jen4400

Just returned from our first family trip to Disney World and I am now officially hooked. This site is so wonderful.  Thank you!


----------



## gaexsz

Longtime lurker, today I posted for the first time!

Wondering when it is appropriate to start a new thread; specifically is it better to revive a super old thread or create a new one?

Will I run into many people telling me to make better use of the Search feature (like on some other forums), or do people not care if they see the 'same' question asked all the time? (For the record, I'm good with Search, but sometimes my questions are just a bit different or specific, or the thread is very old).

So excited for this to completely consume my pre-Disney trip days.


----------



## Fillmore&Sarge

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Thanks! We're brand new here and found this after a Google search on DVC FROR info. I'm happy to post details in your dedicated forum (we're in the waiting game now). Not sure how frequently we'll visit, but seems to be great info to be found. 

Anyway, we look forward to many more Disney vacations in our future. 

Had to laugh at myself coming up with a name to use in the forum - so many of you are so clever! After several 'taken' attempts, I'm racking my brain to come up with tertiary characters from a movie you all would recognize.  I resorted to the cars we drive. I happily drive my eco Prius while the retired military NCO in the household has a truck - ha! (He's not nearly the crusty old Sarge in the movie tho -- it was his enthusiasm after a recent trip that got us on the DVC bandwagon!)

Thanks again to the moderators and the posters with such great info. It is folks like you all that keep the magic going strong for the rest of us. 

Ms. Fillmore.


----------



## Kathleen2001

So I just have share with someone! I just got ALL of the dining reservations we were wanting @ the 180 day mark WITHOUT any problems. And Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. SO EXCITED!


----------



## Nathalia Santosa-Smith

Hello.. i'm very new and I am not sure how to use this board forum. But I am excited!!


----------



## Pix-Cali-Tropic_95

Hello, everyone. Pix-Cali-Tropic_95 here, and I just joined the forums tonight so basically I am new here...


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Nathalia Santosa-Smith said:


> Hello.. i'm very new and I am not sure how to use this board forum. But I am excited!!



Hello! Nice to meet you! I'm Madison, and this thread (http://www.disboards.com/threads/faqs-incl-avatars-sigs-finding-posts-cant-post-etc.1760755/) is very useful to newbies! I hope you have a magical day!


----------



## MadisonMouse13

Fillmore&Sarge said:


> Thanks! We're brand new here and found this after a Google search on DVC FROR info. I'm happy to post details in your dedicated forum (we're in the waiting game now). Not sure how frequently we'll visit, but seems to be great info to be found.
> 
> Anyway, we look forward to many more Disney vacations in our future.
> 
> Had to laugh at myself coming up with a name to use in the forum - so many of you are so clever! After several 'taken' attempts, I'm racking my brain to come up with tertiary characters from a movie you all would recognize.  I resorted to the cars we drive. I happily drive my eco Prius while the retired military NCO in the household has a truck - ha! (He's not nearly the crusty old Sarge in the movie tho -- it was his enthusiasm after a recent trip that got us on the DVC bandwagon!)
> 
> Thanks again to the moderators and the posters with such great info. It is folks like you all that keep the magic going strong for the rest of us.
> 
> Ms. Fillmore.



Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## cafox1985

Hi all! I've come across DISBoards while planning past trips but never officially joined until today! I'm getting ready to plan my daughter's and my next trip for her 8th birthday next December and am excited to get in on all the board action!!


----------



## CinderellaElla

I am new to disboards but definitely not new to disney, in particular disney world  How it took me this long to join a disney forum is beyond me. But, nevertheless, here I am! I love talking about all things Disney.


----------



## Courtney York

I am new here and I dont know how to start a new question, but does anyone know of an open Y.E.S. group for Disney World in February 26-29 2016? Id love for the kids to join a class but there isnt open enrollment and someone suggested i turn to the discussion boards to find an open group!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Courtney York said:


> I am new here and I dont know how to start a new question, but does anyone know of an open Y.E.S. group for Disney World in February 26-29 2016? Id love for the kids to join a class but there isnt open enrollment and someone suggested i turn to the discussion boards to find an open group!


Your question will most likely not be seen or answered here.  Please start a new thread on our Disney for Families board and see if anyone there can help you.


----------



## Tornike Evans

Hello, I am glad that I have found the forum. Thanks everyone


----------



## Tracy Gass

Hello everyone. New to the board, but somewhat experienced at the World. 10 trips in the last 8 years. I'm always planning our next trip.


----------



## Volfan1

Hello everyone. New to the board, and want to wish everyone a Happy New Year!! and Go Vols!


----------



## Momto2minniemice

Happy New yEAR


----------



## LoveOlaf

new to boards and just started posting- Disney addict and been on trips 5 times. No idea how to use this forum yet but excited to learn


----------



## DisneyTXFan88

New to the boards, but love learning about Disney. So far lots of great info.


----------



## jessica Shell

Hi guys! I am very new to DIS forums... In fact clueless!! We've been to Disney 5 times. We are attending our 1st Disney cruise this March! Any helpful tips suggestions to this site and onboard the ship is more than greatly appreciated! We have a 5 year old son


----------



## wilma-bride

jessica Shell said:


> Hi guys! I am very new to DIS forums... In fact clueless!! We've been to Disney 5 times. We are attending our 1st Disney cruise this March! Any helpful tips suggestions to this site and onboard the ship is more than greatly appreciated! We have a 5 year old son



Hi Jessica, we are on the same cruise as you in March (in fact, I just responded to your post in the cruise group).

May I usggest that you read some of the posts in the Disney cruise forum.  There is a lot of useful information there.  My son was nearly 7 when we took our first Disney Cruise with him and he absolutely loved it.  He enjoyed going to the clubs, making new friends.  They have lots of great activities for the kids (and the adults while the kids are in the clubs  )

As far as tips for the site, just read some of the posts in the forums and you will learn most of it by trial and error.  everybody here is very friendly and willing to help.  There are lots of useful hints and tips on the Welcome boards, particularly the abbreviations and how to do things like sending private messages, uploading pictures, etc.  We also have a technical forum so if you;re not sure how to do something, you can always ask there and get help.

 to the DIS


----------



## jessica Shell

DisneyTXFan88 said:


> New to the boards, but love learning about Disney. So far lots of great info.





wilma-bride said:


> Hi Jessica, we are on the same cruise as you in March (in fact, I just responded to your post in the cruise group).
> 
> May I usggest that you read some of the posts in the Disney cruise forum.  There is a lot of useful information there.  My son was nearly 7 when we took our first Disney Cruise with him and he absolutely loved it.  He enjoyed going to the clubs, making new friends.  They have lots of great activities for the kids (and the adults while the kids are in the clubs  )
> 
> As far as tips for the site, just read some of the posts in the forums and you will learn most of it by trial and error.  everybody here is very friendly and willing to help.  There are lots of useful hints and tips on the Welcome boards, particularly the abbreviations and how to do things like sending private messages, uploading pictures, etc.  We also have a technical forum so if you;re not sure how to do something, you can always ask there and get help.
> 
> to the DIS


thank you!!


----------



## fleurdesunshine

I'm new here. We are thinking of planning a Disney cruise and I came across the ideas for FE. The concept which seems so awesome got me  excited to look around.


----------



## Stitch of Star Command

Been going to Disney World since I was a kid and continuing that tradition with my significant other  Finally made the time to join the forum and talk about my favorite place in the world.


----------



## Cydney

I'm so grateful that I found this site! I have found so much helpful information! We I'm debating going to disneyworld for the first time, and this site is so helpful! We have only been to disneyland.


----------



## alicia salazar

Thank you! Going on the Fantasy in Feb, just signed up for the FE list, how do I know if we are on it, does anyone know how this works, this is our first time participating, I think it will be super fun!


----------



## karenc15

I need some help and I'm not sure where to get it.  I've started a conversation with my fellow FE'ers, but I need to add someone to the conversation.  How do I do that?  Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

karenc15 said:


> I need some help and I'm not sure where to get it.  I've started a conversation with my fellow FE'ers, but I need to add someone to the conversation.  How do I do that?  Thank you!


Please ask this question in the Tech Support Forum.


----------



## AndiJL

Long time lurker. Excited for our first cruise in just over a month!


----------



## Minnie minor

My very first post! So excited.


----------



## londontime

Evening everyone, found this site after watching vids on you tube, looks great. We are based in London and this will be our 3rd trip in 3 years in August, deciding to blow our kid's inheritance and stay in the GF. Previous visits were to the Saratoga Springs last year, and Art of Animation in 2014. Looking forward to chatting with everyone about what is likely to be our destination of choice for about the next 10 years.


----------



## farrellbarrel

I have been a silent member of this forum for a while, I love it! I love listening to all the shows each week and planning my vacations. Quick question-how the heck do I change my profile pic?? Thanks!


----------



## nolive

Going to the parks with my kids and husband for the first time.  We are too excited!


----------



## lovetoscrap

farrellbarrel said:


> I have been a silent member of this forum for a while, I love it! I love listening to all the shows each week and planning my vacations. Quick question-how the heck do I change my profile pic?? Thanks!



You will need to wait until you have more posts.  Please see the thread regarding this that is stickied to the top of the Welcome Board.


----------



## MontereyJack

Lived in FL my whole life but just now finding out about all the things Disney has to offer.  Glad I found the site, and looking forward to many trips to Disney now.


----------



## NY2Disney

Just Got Back Last Night.....It Had Been 18 Years Since Last Visit And Will Never Let That Happen Again


----------



## Eeyore69Animal71

Longtime lurker, really love reading and seeing pics from other peoples trips! You get to visit Disney with new friends you have never met and when your done you feel like their part of your family, if only for a Disney moment!


----------



## 2by2mom

Hi all!  I'm earning my ears and so excited that our family is going back to DISNEY!


----------



## kiki27

Glad I finally joined this page!! So excited about our 1st family vacation to Disney world and a cruise!!


----------



## Bflynn001

Hi Everyone! Hoping you can help! I have been searching the web endlessly for specific info on staterooms for the Disney fantasy. We have 
booked on deck seven but trying to figure out if we should switch and which side is better, port or starboard. Anyone have an info or photos for 
rooms 7158 or 7160?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Bflynn001 said:


> Hi Everyone! Hoping you can help! I have been searching the web endlessly for specific info on staterooms for the Disney fantasy. We have
> booked on deck seven but trying to figure out if we should switch and which side is better, port or starboard. Anyone have an info or photos for
> rooms 7158 or 7160?  Thank you in advance!


Please ask this question on our Disney Cruise Line board.


----------



## GoKings

Long time lurker, finally decided to join in on the fun.


----------



## Anonymous Sandwich

Leaving in four days! The forums have been great!


----------



## Thrasher

Just joined this forum after our 3rd trip to Disney World this past weekend. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust522

Long time lurker. Finally joined.


----------



## Sarah Beddingfield

I am so new here...   I hate to ask stupid questions but how do I get the handy little countdown clock?  My family and I will be going on our first Disney cruise in November and I am super excited to learn everything I need to know.


----------



## MamaJinji

First time poster here.  I'm starting to look into heading back to Disney World in March or April of next year, and I'm super excited to be bringing my Scrooge McDuck husband for the first time! Here's hoping two tax seasons and a deployment will net us enough extra money to go and have fun as a family. <3


----------



## HoboDan2012

Newbie here. Just got back yesterday to my home in Orange, CA from my 3rd trip to WDW. Loved it!!


----------



## Ernee

Hi I'm new, how do you create threads and posts?


----------



## CamilaGS

Long time lurker, I finally signed up. Hello!


----------



## Connor101

Hi, IM new to the forum. what should i exspect


----------



## TravelingGirl

Hi!  I'm usually just a reader of the boards, but since I'm going on my first Disney Cruise this summer, I thought I should start being more active.


----------



## mydadlife

Hi all. Thanks for the welcome and thanks for these boards. It looks like there is a lot of good information here. I look forward to learning and making some new friends along the way.


----------



## WeLoveStitch42

Hi, I'm a newbie here. We love Disney, especially the cruises.  I've been lurking and reading for a while, looking forward to being more active.


----------



## amercado6793

I am new to Disboards.
I am planning to take my first Disney Trip in October 2016(Hopefully) and am open to any feed back anyone may have!


----------



## JosephWDW

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Hi I just got on the DIS Boards and I like it so far![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## JosephWDW

amercado6793 said:


> I am new to Disboards.
> I am planning to take my first Disney Trip in October 2016(Hopefully) and am open to any feed back anyone may have!


Hi amercado6793 what are the date you are going , where are you staying at and information like that.
Thanks


----------



## LadyPageTurner

Hello all! I've been lurking around the boards since my poorly planned first trip to US/IOA 5 years ago. I've gone twice since then with MUCH improved experiences because of everyone's help here! I've decided to sign up, stop being shy, and start posting! I'm still trying to figure all this posting stuff out... DH and I are planning a trip for September this year. I can't wait!!


----------



## amercado6793

JosephWDW said:


> Hi amercado6793 what are the date you are going , where are you staying at and information like that.
> Thanks


I am planning on going around the 3rd or 4th week of October and am thinking about staying at Pop Century!
It will be my son who will be 5 my husband and I.


----------



## DuffyForPresident

I guess I should make an introduction post now that I've signed up after many months of listening to the podcasts and lurking these forums...I live in Boston, got engaged at WDW last January, getting married at WDW in April and of course already thinking about when and where our next Disney trip should be...!


----------



## Jenniedisney

Finally decided to join, so hi everyone  next trip to WDW is in July


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

Hey there Disney fans my name is Autumn. I am 17 years old and have been to Walt Disney World 5 times. My favorite Disney character is Lumpy. I hope to have a Disney vacation planned maybe as early as August before I start college. I graduate high school this June.


----------



## lithoet

Hello all, first time user here hope get caught up on all these posts and hopefully learn some more about my beloved Disney World.  "The More you Know!"


----------



## TikiKate

Hi everyone


----------



## flying.elephants

I'm so excited to finally be a part of this group! I've visited this site several times but just decided to join in the fun. I will have a ton of questions but hope to offer some input, as well! Lets get started!!


----------



## Grand Moff Olaf

Hello.  First time poster and long time visitor.  I feel if you can't be at the happiest place on Earth, you can at least talk and dream about being at the happiest place on Earth.


----------



## SnowWhite85

Heigh Ho Disney Fan. I am new here. My name is Marissa.


----------



## Aquata

Hi everyone! I'm happy to join the site! I recently moved to the LA area so I now have a Disneyland annual passport & it's great. I joined this site to keep up with Disney news :]


----------



## Ron Rod

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Hi "Grandmaster Admin" Pete,

I'm sure you've heard this line a gazillion of times, but here it goes again: I'm a newbie! So, where to begin? Any helping hand will be highly appreciated!  And oh, we're taking our three princesses for the first time to the most magical place in September!


----------



## jannalynn_11

Long time lurker here.  Finally joined so I can ask questions and interact with everyone!


----------



## Littlehippo31

How did I not know that DIS boards were here!? So glad I found you before my first Disney cruise.


----------



## GAlfonso

I discovered dis boards on Pinterest. I don't know how I didn't discover it sooner.  How do you get the cute little countdown graphics on your feed? I have seen them on several...


----------



## siskaren

GAlfonso said:


> I discovered dis boards on Pinterest. I don't know how I didn't discover it sooner.  How do you get the cute little countdown graphics on your feed? I have seen them on several...



http://www.disboards.com/threads/avatar-and-signature-issues-read-here-first.3396992/


----------



## JM Oliveri

how do i hide my full name for privacy and just simplify it?


----------



## Trap

hi I will be going back to Disney in 10 days


----------



## siskaren

JM Oliveri said:


> how do i hide my full name for privacy and just simplify it?



You can't. The only thing you can do is create a new account and stop using this one.


----------



## JM Oliveri

siskaren said:


> You can't. The only thing you can do is create a new account and stop using this one.




bah!


----------



## Disne1962

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.





WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Why are these posts so old


----------



## siskaren

Disne1962 said:


> Why are these posts so old



Because those are the first two posts in this thread, which was started in 2003.


----------



## hlsx97

Excited to learn more about Disney vacays!


----------



## Disne1962

siskaren said:


> Because those are the first two posts in this thread, which was started in 2003.



makes sense.  Is anybody doing a group fish extenders on the April 18th 2016 dream cruise?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Disne1962 said:


> makes sense.  Is anybody doing a group fish extenders on the April 18th 2016 dream cruise?


You have already posted on our Cruise Meet board.  That is where those groups are formed.


----------



## kellyepp1

Hello! First time poster, long time reader. I've used these to help me plan my now annual trips to WDW in the past, and finally decided to join the DIScussion!


----------



## Karron

How do I upload my profile picture?


----------



## kellyepp1

Karron said:


> How do I upload my profile picture?


 
I read that you have to have 10 posts before you can upload a profile picture and make a signature. Still working on mine


----------



## Karron

Oh okay thank you.  I've been seeing everyone mention didn't things about 10 posts.  Thanks for the help.

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/8jrxcowthywgqxdn.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## fallon_angel

Hi All! 
So happy to be joining! I have been reading the posts on this site for a few months now as I am planning a Disney trip for the end of April/beginning of May. The information on here is always helpful! Hope to be learning a lot from you all over the course of the next few weeks leading to my trip.


----------



## kellyepp1

fallon_angel said:


> Hi All!
> So happy to be joining! I have been reading the posts on this site for a few months now as I am planning a Disney trip for the end of April/beginning of May. The information on here is always helpful! Hope to be learning a lot from you all over the course of the next few weeks leading to my trip.



 I'm going early May, too! A beautiful time to go with the Flower and Garden Festival. Happy prepping, and have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## disneyangel97

I just joined today and I'm obsessed. I've only been lurking for a few days and It makes me want to go to WDW tomorrow lol


----------



## fallon_angel

disneyangel97 said:


> I just joined today and I'm obsessed. I've only been lurking for a few days and It makes me want to go to WDW tomorrow lol


Same here! I am going the end of April and the days can't go by fast enough!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Hey guys!
I'm new here and I'm loving it!


----------



## InLineAtPeterPan

Hello hello hello


----------



## disneyangel97

I'm currently trying to decide if I should invest in the weekday disney annual pass for florida residents...


----------



## Chainsaw

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster!! I'm trying to post 10 times so I can coordinate/offer someone my extra Cinderella's Table reservations in May  Just want to thank this community for all the great advice you all share!!


----------



## MyDisneyLife

So happy I found this great community! And just in time for a long-awaited WDW trip I'm gifting myself and a few close friends as a reward for making it through a couple tough years. Commencing the planning phase now, and I can already tell the help and advice I'll find here will be invaluable. Thanks to you all in advance!


----------



## Nami

Hi everyone! I've lurked off and on over the years but finally joined. I grew up in So. Cal and have spent my life doing day trips to Disneyland.
Now my husband, 6 year old son and I are planning a week-long epic adventure to Walt Disney World in mid September to celebrate our 15 year wedding anniversary. So EXCITED!
Only a few days until dinner reservations can be made!!!
I look forward to learning a lot from you all!


----------



## alyssa1254

Hello, this is my first post. so much information!!!


----------



## Camping Disney Man

Can't believe it took so long to find this. Loving it.


----------



## Hornsberry

How many messages before I can PM other users?


----------



## MSPeeler

I could have sworn I already had an account, but my email wasn't recognized, so here I am again!


----------



## Goofy G

Happy to be here!! Looking forward to learning from everyone


----------



## OzDisMum

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to join this exciting community of Disney enthusiasts! I'm really looking forward to learning and reading about people's experiences. There is so much useful information here, I'm sure I'm going to become totally addicted!


----------



## karen4546

spectromagic fan said:


> How/when are posts/threads deleted?  I started a thread, and from the replies I've received, it seems that my concern was out of line.  I'd like to delete the thread--can that be done? Thanks!


love disboards


----------



## siskaren

karen4546 said:


> love disboards



Why did you quote a post from 2003?


----------



## ClareVoince

Happy to be joining today!


----------



## karen4546

siskaren said:


> Why did you quote a post from 2003?


sorry-geez


----------



## P-Dawg

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Super excited to be doing this. I have never done anything like this before. Disney fan since 2009 when my wife and I took our kids for their 1st trip. Joined the DVC and never looked back. Have gone at least once every year since or taken a Disney Cruise. I have lots of opinions to share to help others make their trip magical...


----------



## Celeste115

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Is there a forum or thread for previous cast members?  Circa way back 2001!


----------



## Dizzer389

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hi- I am now a member of the Disboards! I'm looking forward to sharing my thoughts about WDW with all of you!


----------



## Keyneky

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Just joined the boards. I'm very excited to be returning to Disney World after 20 years!


----------



## JSDad

Wow, not sure how I've missed this community! Getting ready for the 8th trip for my wife and I - and now the kids are old enough (4 & 6) to remember and enjoy! A whole new set of memories!!!


----------



## Monique113095

Hey I'm new here.
Is it true that you have to post 10 times in order to start a conversation with someone?


----------



## Monique113095

When will the system show that I've made enough posts to start a conversation?


----------



## French Mouse

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hello! I've got a thread going for the 2016 May 2 DREAM cruise (to get us set up on the Fish Extender list) but I don't want to post my info for the whole world to see. They suggested doing alot of posts but that seems strange.  How else can I send them the information without broadcasting it to the world? I am up to 8 posts (messages). Should I keep doing this?


----------



## HungryEpcotGirl

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie too! (I've had old usernames but never really came on!)
Hope to make new friends on here! 
Wishing you all a magical day


----------



## French Mouse

Also wondering if anyone can tell me what those things are called that you wear around your neck at the parks (lanyards or something) and what are they for?  I have seen alot of Disney people walking around with them- thoughts?


----------



## lovetoscrap

French Mouse said:


> Hello! I've got a thread going for the 2016 May 2 DREAM cruise (to get us set up on the Fish Extender list) but I don't want to post my info for the whole world to see. They suggested doing alot of posts but that seems strange.  How else can I send them the information without broadcasting it to the world? I am up to 8 posts (messages). Should I keep doing this?



Please join our DIS community by finding threads you can contribute to and joining in there.  We have quite a plenty of forums and threads where you can contribute and your post count will be at the required number in no time.


----------



## zivadanielle

Hello, DIS Board - long time, first time here.  I've read these boards off and on for a couple of years and finally decided to create an ID and participate.  I am currently planning my 9th trip to WDW.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## advcfam

We have our first trip as DVC members at the end of the month, YAHOO!!! I love learning about Disney and can't wait to become absorbed in the disboards to feed my addiction!


----------



## Robyn Millar

Hi every one new here so just wanted to say hi


----------



## JoKneeBee

Hello all! It's been a few years but I'm back and can't wait to dive in


----------



## Doran bound

First time on, just getting familiar


----------



## Archihuahua

Happy to be joining this board! Going to DL next week with my 8 yo son and 6 yo daughter and hubby. This will be our 3rd Disney vacation as a family! We are hoping to do something Disney every year!


----------



## 85glht

Been lurking for a while and now have finally joined this site. I joined this site due to the amount of traffic that this site has. So many people on here and it looks like fun.  Let the games begin....(or continue )


----------



## Archihuahua

I love this board! I have been getting so much useful information for our upcoming trip!


----------



## Granted42

Hello everyone!!  New to the boards!!  One down, nine to go!!!


----------



## BonnieBea

So happy to have all of the help here!


----------



## chesed

Hello all. New here. Came here via Google search for reviews on some things.

I'm not a fan of Disney in the classical sense. I have my favorite movies (Lion King, Aladdin, Mulan), but I'm more of a fan of the behind-the-scenes stuff, like the making of World of Color and the development of rides and attractions by Imagineering. Like many on here, I've been to Disneyland way too many times, mostly because the ex is a huge Disney fan. I have never been to Disney World or other places, but I would love to visit Tokyo Disney Sea someday. I went to the first D23 Expo when it first started, but haven't been to one since. I loved it because of all the behind the scenes stuff. I may go again sometime.

Nice to meet you~


----------



## Tikkat

Hi,

Been lurking for about 10mths and planned a whole trip to Disney World back in September. Now planning a trip to Disneyland and finally bit the bullet and joined.


----------



## jshersher

Yay I have found my new favorite place to hang on the internet! Just got back from Disney a week ago and I am already dreaming about my next trip! Can't wait to visit the Mansion again!


----------



## CaitE1989

Hello all.  Been lurking on here for a few months.  Decided to join because we have a trip booked for October of this year.  Very excited to go back.


----------



## Bluestocking74

So much great info on the Dis Boards. Always reading but never contributing...thought I should start earning my ears!  Hello All!


----------



## TikiGirl99

Hi everyone!  Happy to be joining such and knowledgeable and helpful group!


----------



## Corey510

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster





WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


First time on the site. Taking my daughter to her first trip in May!


----------



## ClareRoss

So much to read, learn, so little time.


----------



## dnllmz

Hi everyone.  I joined this site years ago but never took the time to really check it out.  So I'm starting now.


----------



## jamieoneil

Haloo! I am planning a 2017 disney vacation, and i cant wait to go!  This will be our first visit!


----------



## Perta27

Thank you for having a website like this that information can be found via questions and/or answers. 

I have been to Disney (in FL) twice in my lifetime but this October will be my very first with my own little family with 2 little ones. I can not wait to see their expressions on their little face.


----------



## LuciMarie

After using this site for the past few days (looking up tips about solo trade and the F&W festival) I realized life would be so much easier if I just joined!


----------



## BarJey

Hello everyone! I got tons of information in here for my trip 2 years ago, People are so nice and helpful so I decided to come back for good! Yay! \o/


----------



## makodad

85glht said:


> Been lurking for a while and now have finally joined this site. I joined this site due to the amount of traffic that this site has. So many people on here and it looks like fun.  Let the games begin....(or continue )


Awesome community.  Glad to be a part of it


----------



## lennyd

can some one please tell me how to get to the videos about the hotels , thank you


----------



## Lindserella

Planning my September 2016 trip! We will be bringing my Mother, Father and sister for their first time! Looking forward to utilizing the great info here. Hoping to get some questions about ADR's answered as well!!


----------



## jdrobinson06

I have been looking at the forums for a LONG time, and finally decided to get into the conversations


----------



## CJHCTek2016

Hi all! We are looking forward to our July 2016 trip. Our first cruise!!!!


----------



## Mad Stitch

Hello everyone. I created an account awhile ago, but still haven't posted. Just making my introductory post.


----------



## dtrain

Hello! My fiancée and I are big Disney fans, signed up to get ideas & info about future visits.


----------



## Heatherann006

I'm so glad that I found this board! I have found so much helpful information for our August 2016 trip!


----------



## amberwc

Hello and thanks to all for great info


----------



## ItsJayD

My first post on the Disney Forum! Hello you magical people...


----------



## Pls Stand Clear

Hi everyone! I just created this account. Excited to talk Disney with you all!


----------



## Pixie8913

This is gonna be my, my son (he's 3) and my sons father first trip to Disney 
We driving down with my parents in a RV and staying at Fort Wilderness 
Also going to Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween


----------



## manakin

Hello everyone! first post on this forum, happy to be here 

I'll be in WDW next september, can't wait! Also, will be first time in a Deluxe resort, so it' will be extra special! 

I hope to find new Disney friends and have a beautiful time


----------



## Nick Taylor

These boards are a great resource for anything and everything Disney. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Cinderlyn

Hi everyone. I've read many trip reports here over the last few years and I'm finally ready to add my own. However I'm finding that I'm a bit more computer illiterate than I realized. How is everyone posting their pictures? I can't seem to access mine. Also I started a trip report, saved it due to lack of photos, and now I can't seem to find it. Any help would be appreciated. I'm so excited to share my families trip with everyone.


----------



## Nick Taylor

Only 6 days to go now until our first cruise on Disney Magic. We are beyond excited. We love everything Disney and cruising. A dream come true after a very sad and painful six months.


----------



## lanejudy

Cinderlyn said:


> Hi everyone. I've read many trip reports here over the last few years and I'm finally ready to add my own. However I'm finding that I'm a bit more computer illiterate than I realized. How is everyone posting their pictures? I can't seem to access mine. Also I started a trip report, saved it due to lack of photos, and now I can't seem to find it. Any help would be appreciated. I'm so excited to share my families trip with everyone.



I believe you'll need to have 10 posts before you can add a picture.  After that it's quite simple; no more photo-hosting site required, just import, drag-and-drop, or copy/paste -- whichever method you prefer.  

Welcome to the DISboards and I look forward to reading your trip report!


----------



## Greggieb

I just created this account. Love Disney and look forward to get into the conversation.


----------



## David & Beverly

Okay so this is our first post. Huge fans of the happiest place on earth. I hope all those I have read who are going on their first cruise have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Mage of Disney

Hello! My mom's been on the Boards for quite a while, so I decided to join her on the boards! I'm going to have my birthday in Disney in June, and I'm so excited!


----------



## Disneylove1228

Hey everyone!! I used to come on here ALL the time (after going to Disney 2-8 times a year!) but stopped after not having any trips planned for nearly 5 years!! But I am taking my 3 year old and 8 month old in SEPTEMBER and now I'm back on Dis! I miss it here and so much has changed!


----------



## Crazy4Figment

Hi I'm Madi and I just turned 13 a week ago and I'm a huge Disney fan. I have only been to Walt Disney World 2 times in my life and the last time was when I was 5. A few years later after that vacation my Dad lost his life while on duty as a Police Officer leaving my Mom a Widow and Me and my new Baby Brother without a Dad.  Saddest part of my young life. I hope to get back to Walt Disney World someday because everything Disney makes me happy and smile. The music, movies, I just love listening to and watching all the time. My Mom also hopes to take Me again and my little brother for the 1st time in the future, but it is all so very expensive. So some of my favorite Disney things are Figment, Anything to do with Winnie The Pooh and Friends, Girl Meets World, and of course Mickey Mouse.


----------



## HungryEpcotGirl

French Mouse said:


> Also wondering if anyone can tell me what those things are called that you wear around your neck at the parks (lanyards or something) and what are they for?  I have seen alot of Disney people walking around with them- thoughts?


Are you referring to pin trading?


----------



## Yassdvclb

I am so glad to be a part of the disboards. I can't wait to catch up on the WDW and DVC stuff.


----------



## kevin843

Heading down 11/28-12/2 with my daughter for the first time.  Have done disney over a dozen times but never as a parent.  Can't wait.  Frustrated with lack of desired ADR's but seems to be an issue all are experiencing.  Looking at crowd calendars on multiple sights thought this would be an ideal week, but lack of ADR's has me worried this might be more popular than the pros anticipated


----------



## RMaas1

Long time TR lurker.  I've gotten so much great information to help plan 2 WDW trips since I found this board.  Now looking to pick up more tips on DCL, just booked our first trip for September of 2017!


----------



## blueskadoo

Just joined to learn the ins and outs of Disney as we're surprising my (new) 6 year old step-daughter with her second trip to WDW for Thanksgiving. Every pretend trip we take is to Disney world....so I'm sure she will be thrilled. We're trying to keep it a secret....I'm doing better than her Daddy so far!!


----------



## Bunnfwjr

Howdy!


----------



## CaptJacksWench

Hi, I'm Jennifer and I just got back from Walt Disney World in late May as my Husband and I were celebrating our 21st Wedding Anniversary. We got to celebrate it in the most magical place on earth and with our two wonderful children(DS 17 & DD 11).


----------



## Schulyn

Hello  just joined


----------



## Schulyn

Third disney trip coming up so glad to be here


----------



## Shawney

Hi everyone. Although this is not my first post, I feel I am a bit overwhelmed.  Apparently I have 6 "messages" on my account and not even sure how to access the messages.  Dumb right? I love reading all the posts about Disney -- I'm a Disney fan.  Thanks...


----------



## OhanaMomma

Long time lurker. Heading down in November with my DH and 2 DD's aged 7 and 9 to experience the Christmas atmosphere for the first time.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Shawney said:


> Hi everyone. Although this is not my first post, I feel I am a bit overwhelmed.  Apparently I have 6 "messages" on my account and not even sure how to access the messages.  Dumb right? I love reading all the posts about Disney -- I'm a Disney fan.  Thanks...



  That referrers to how many posts you have made-- not any type of special "message" you need to access.     Click on the number and it will show you all of the posts you have made on the boards so far.


----------



## PirateMermaid

Hi everyone!  So glad to be here.  Leaving on our first trip to WDW July 27th. Can't wait.


----------



## MasterPrime

Hey how's it going? My wife and I are AP holders and DVC members.  Just started coming to this site now.  Looks like a great place to find out extra information.


----------



## mruizoliv

I wanna do the FE, But I don't know what I should do ??
HELP PLEASE


----------



## Lionel Mandrake

Thanks. This site is awesome!


----------



## Lionel Mandrake

BTW, anyone know how I can private message someone? Interested in their offer.


----------



## Shawney

lovetoscrap said:


> That referrers to how many posts you have made-- not any type of special "message" you need to access.     Click on the number and it will show you all of the posts you have made on the boards so far.


Thanks.


----------



## Disney245

mruizoliv said:


> I wanna do the FE, But I don't know what I should do ??
> HELP PLEASE


You need to look in the cruise meet thread, find your ship and cruise date and then read through the thread to see if anyone is doing FE


----------



## Disney245

Hi all, just joined. Doing Disney cruise and Mickeys not so scary Halloween party this October. So excited!


----------



## Disney245

CaptJacksWench said:


> Hi, I'm Jennifer and I just got back from Walt Disney World in late May as my Husband and I were celebrating our 21st Wedding Anniversary. We got to celebrate it in the most magical place on earth and with our two wonderful children(DS 17 & DD 11).


Did you guys do anything special/specific for the anniversary or did you just vacation?  Husband and I are thinking about mane renewing vows next year.


----------



## bgorring

Hello. I'm a newbie here! I've read great stuff about the site.
I had a question, if I find a thread that's several years old but still going strong like 630+ posts, and I have then a question, do I just add it to the end? Or do I 'reply' to the original post/blog?


----------



## Looptyloo

Hi Everyone! New here obviously... My husband and I are trying to plan a 10 year anniversary trip which will include Tokyo Disney.  Seems like a great group here and I'm excited to look around and meet others with a love for all things Disney


----------



## siskaren

bgorring said:


> Hello. I'm a newbie here! I've read great stuff about the site.
> I had a question, if I find a thread that's several years old but still going strong like 630+ posts, and I have then a question, do I just add it to the end? Or do I 'reply' to the original post/blog?



Just add it to the end.


----------



## Lucky Rabbit

Hello! New to the boards. Been going to Disney World since I was toddler, and I've never been to Disneyland (bucket list).


----------



## Julia S

Hi everyone!  I'm new here as well.  Nice to find a group of people who love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## Jaspers

Hello people! I'm Jaspers and I'm new on the forum. I haven't been to Disney World or any Disney theme park really, but going there with some friends would be a dream come true for me. I also love Disney movies a lot and my favorite character must be Stitch. I've been a fan of him ever since the second movie came out.
Cheers!


----------



## TamaraEL

Traveling on the Disney Wonder on March 12-16, 2017. We had an amazing experience with our fish extender family this past March 2016 on the Disney Magic and we are looking for a new family for 2017.  Please let me know if a group has been established. Mom, Dad and child (age 6) will be cruising.


----------



## braggbeth

Hello new to the boards hoping to get lost of info! Been to disney 3 times going on the 4th this August!


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

Recently joined, I am a Disney veteran but just recently decided to invest in DVC.  Site has been very helpful.


----------



## higoofy

Hello- doing our first Disneyland trip in July!  Thanks for the boards for the tips!


----------



## calitripper

I can't remember my password although I have it saved on this site and on this computer. It doesn't come up on my other computer or IPhone. How do I change the password to something I can then use on all computers?


----------



## kingpinpearce

Hi everyone!  Did my first trip in 2013, going back in March 2017 for a Land and Sea trip.  Looking forward to meeting many of you on here!


----------



## MinnieinMA

fallon_angel said:


> Same here! I am going the end of April and the days can't go by fast enough!


Glad I'm not the only one lurking.   I'm being lurking on and off for a few years and just got around to creating an account today.   Hope to be going for a weekend trip in November for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.


----------



## MagicEarsTyler14

New member here after lurking around for a few years. Yay!!!


----------



## Day-Day

Is there any way to discourage "teaser titles"?  These are titles to original posts that do not include any intelligence to what the post is about.  Some bit of information in the title would be a courtesy that helps users when looking through a forum and also aid in a search for specific information.  An example of a teaser title would be such titles as "Is it really true?", "What's your take?"; "probably a stupid question, but..."; "I have a question"; "help me", etc.  

I participate on a board that has a policy against teaser titles and it is very refreshing.  The board has a much smaller audience than DIS and the moderators are able to police it pretty well.


----------



## siskaren

I just hover the cursor over the title to see the first bit of the post.


----------



## Day-Day

I hover the curser too.  It doesn't always reveal the subject, it requires extra effort and it does not help with searches when trying to be somewhat efficient by searching titles only.  It's probably more of a pet peeve with me than an issue for the forum.  I know others appreciate a decent title as well.


----------



## lovetoscrap

calitripper said:


> I can't remember my password although I have it saved on this site and on this computer. It doesn't come up on my other computer or IPhone. How do I change the password to something I can then use on all computers?



Please start a new thread with this question on our Technical Support board.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Day-Day said:


> Is there any way to discourage "teaser titles"?  These are titles to original posts that do not include any intelligence to what the post is about.  Some bit of information in the title would be a courtesy that helps users when looking through a forum and also aid in a search for specific information.  An example of a teaser title would be such titles as "Is it really true?", "What's your take?"; "probably a stupid question, but..."; "I have a question"; "help me", etc.
> 
> I participate on a board that has a policy against teaser titles and it is very refreshing.  The board has a much smaller audience than DIS and the moderators are able to police it pretty well.



Moderators do not get involved in the content of the titles and posts as long as they do not violate board guidelines.


----------



## Day-Day

lovetoscrap said:


> Moderators do not get involved in the content of the titles and posts as long as they do not violate board guidelines.



No kidding; that is one of the points of my question.  It would probably require a change in guidelines or policy and would be asking too much for a forum of this size.  Just wish there was a way to make this part of board etiquette.


----------



## Countryangel116

Hey there glad to have found these boards


----------



## Pestsx4

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Thanks! Brand new to this. I'm a little confused and overwhelmed but looking to learn. We are doing our first Disney cruise this October. We have done the parks and love all things Disney


----------



## LaLaLT

Hi there!  I am posting on my very first DIS board!


----------



## LaLaLT

We are going on our third Disney cruise in July!  We are so excited!


----------



## Cari Aldous

Just found the DIS boards.  Getting ready for our first cruise ever.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## RichfamilyCatano

Hey guys thanks for the information we are very excited our family vacation is getting closer we enjoy the podcast as well, it is already very fun to learn our way in the forums


----------



## DisneyDinks

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



I just joined a few days ago and I'm SO glad to be here!! I've already met some amazing people.


----------



## Vincent83

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


HI ! My name is Vincent. I live in Spain. I love all the Disney classics since I was 4 years old... ;-)


----------



## Dormouse.

Hi everyone! I've been here awhile, but I've never introduced myself. I'm Elle!

I've been Disney obsessed ever since I was a kid. I'm also a cosplayer/costumer, and I collect the vinyl Disney Tsums. Besides being a fan of films, I'm a huuuuge Imagineering buff, and I'm especially fond of Haunted Mansion.

I'm in the middle of writing my first Pre-trip report, which you can see below for all those interested. <3 

I'm so happy to be a part of these boards.


----------



## Teddy189

Hello! I've been reading the DIS for a while now and finally wanted to start participating!


----------



## Heather Neisler

We are excited to go on a disney cruise August 1 and are trying to participate in fish extenders


----------



## Milkshakezilla

Hello everyone! I'm currently planning my first every birthday trip to Disney! Any tips for someone celebrating?


----------



## sunset7132

Milkshakezilla said:


> Hello everyone! I'm currently planning my first every birthday trip to Disney! Any tips for someone celebrating?


Get birthday pins at your resort . Wear them for special treatment


----------



## Milkshakezilla

sunset7132 said:


> Get birthday pins at your resort . Wear them for special treatment



Thanks! Do I need to tell my resort ahead of time??


----------



## sunset7132

Milkshakezilla said:


> Thanks! Do I need to tell my resort ahead of time??


You can of course and they will put it in your reservation and when you get there tell them you're celebrating birthdays and you want a birthday pin.once you're wearing your pin many cast members will say happy birthday to you, you'll get free little snacks and desserts,we get pins for anniversary for our birthdays and we did a family reunion


----------



## VTFamily

Teddy189 said:


> Hello! I've been reading the DIS for a while now and finally wanted to start participating!


Me too!! I was feeling a little intimidated but really wanted to join in.


----------



## sunset7132

Dormouse. said:


> Hi everyone! I've been here awhile, but I've never introduced myself. I'm Elle!
> 
> I've been Disney obsessed ever since I was a kid. I'm also a cosplayer/costumer, and I collect the vinyl Disney Tsums. Besides being a fan of films, I'm a huuuuge Imagineering buff, and I'm especially fond of Haunted Mansion.
> 
> I'm in the middle of writing my first Pre-trip report, which you can see below for all those interested. <3
> 
> I'm so happy to be a part of these boards.


birthday trip for us to  yay  pixie dust


----------



## JN617

Hi Everyone,
I'm technically new to the DIS Boards. I'm having difficulty figuring out how to subscribe to a thread. I can't find the Thread Tools. Where would that be located or how do I subscribe? Thank you very much all for your help!


----------



## siskaren

JN617 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm technically new to the DIS Boards. I'm having difficulty figuring out how to subscribe to a thread. I can't find the Thread Tools. Where would that be located or how do I subscribe? Thank you very much all for your help!



Just go to the first post on any page of a thread and right above it on the right it says Watch Thread. Just click on that and you're subscribed.


----------



## JN617

siskaren said:


> Just go to the first post on any page of a thread and right above it on the right it says Watch Thread. Just click on that and you're subscribed.


Ha! Lol! I did do that. Thank you so much. I was thinking there was something else I needed to do.


----------



## Mary Smith

Hi everybody, I'm new


----------



## harddrive

So decided I may as well make my first post on the boards!
Long time lurker, first time poster from Australia.

My partner and I will be heading to both Disneyworld and Disneyland at the start of October this year.
My first trip to America and only his second, and for both of us it will be our first time at a Disney park.
ADR's and fast passes are already locked in and now comes the wait until we get to jump on a plane!

So thought i'd introduce myself and say hi


----------



## buddha112

Happy to have found this and be here.


----------



## smiley519

I'm also a long time lurker and wanted to join in on the action!  I can't wait for my next vacation to Disney World and Universal Studios in Orlando, which is in exactly 1 month from today!


----------



## Dormouse.

sunset7132 said:


> birthday trip for us to  yay  pixie dust



I really can't imagine having a more magical birthday than spending one at Disney!


----------



## DreamALittleDisney

Just returned for WDW and trying to avoid the dreaded post trip disney depression by joining DIS


----------



## KY_Minnie

This is my first post on DIS boards! I'm so excited to join and I'm looking forward to my upcoming trip to Disney World!


----------



## WDWDad043

Hello I just sign up for this,can't wait to get into the fourms !!!


----------



## Angelica Rozon

So happy to have found this place!!!


----------



## Canna Roberts

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


 We've been to WDW about 12 times and on the DCL ships 5 times, so exited to be going on the DCL - Dream on the 29th !!x


----------



## fatalysis

Just discovered this board, great to be part of this activity community.  First time WDW traveller at the end of November, so I'll definitely be leaning on you all for your insights!


----------



## Trax2travel

Just joined and am thankful to find such a great board!


----------



## snapdragonfly

Hello all - 
starting to plan a trip coming up in September with the extended family.
Kind of confused as to how to post on these boards - I am very much a message board veteran but the set up of this one has me a bit bemused, I do not see a "new post" button anywhere. Perhaps it takes a bit after registering?
~ I posted here by hitting "reply" to the most recent post, which put that post in quotes, so I came back and edited that part out and wrote this.
Also it seems the oldest, first thread pops up and since some of them are over a decade old, I hope it doesn't seem too rude that I don't have time to wade through hundreds of posts in order to get to the most recent and relevant information  Is there a way to set it up so that I see most recent and new posts first?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovetoscrap

snapdragonfly said:


> Hello all -
> starting to plan a trip coming up in September with the extended family.
> Kind of confused as to how to post on these boards - I am very much a message board veteran but the set up of this one has me a bit bemused, I do not see a "new post" button anywhere. Perhaps it takes a bit after registering?
> ~ I posted here by hitting "reply" to the most recent post, which put that post in quotes, so I came back and edited that part out and wrote this.
> Also it seems the oldest, first thread pops up and since some of them are over a decade old, I hope it doesn't seem too rude that I don't have time to wade through hundreds of posts in order to get to the most recent and relevant information  Is there a way to set it up so that I see most recent and new posts first?
> Thanks in advance.



There is a Post New Thread button in the upper right corner of the screen when you are on each board. 
Threads should be showing up in the order of the most recent posts.  So while the thread may be old, it has new posts on it.


----------



## snapdragonfly

lovetoscrap said:


> There is a Post New Thread button in the upper right corner of the screen when you are on each board.
> Threads should be showing up in the order of the most recent posts.  So while the thread may be old, it has new posts on it.


Okay, thanks! Now I see those things. I swear they were not there earlier. I must have that disease (the one kids and dare I say sometimes husbands have...where they don't see the thing right in front of them...lol) either that or my computer was laggy in getting me registered.
I look forward to the help from this community in getting our sort of last minute next month trip planned out as smoothly as possible!


----------



## MartineckArt

Hello everyone, I'm new to the boards, the podcasts, and everything else. But I have been going to WDW for a long time. (Though never as much as I'd like) So much here to read and so many hours of podcast listening and watching ahead of me. I'm quite excited.


----------



## Marypoppins11

Long time Disney Fan...but not great with technology.  Still figuring out Disboards.


----------



## daboyz5177

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


@webmasterpeteNewbie, lived in Orlando for 6 years but headed back for vacation this October, love your shows...makes me want to move back to Florida....worked for the Peabody Hotel back in the mid 90's.  Super excited about our trip....


----------



## Monique113095

Absolutely love this site!


----------



## Monique113095

Super friendly people who love to help other members as well!


----------



## DisFanDad

Hey folks - have heard about this place a bunch on another forum, and people have posted links - thought I would come on over and check it out !


----------



## Grover304

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Thanks for having me!!


----------



## Disnj81

hello I'm new to the dis forums. Ive been watching the dis on youtube for a year now.
Im a huge disney fan.


----------



## Adam Lamb

Thanks for having me! Looking forward to posting a lot!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelllove

DisFanDad said:


> Hey folks - have heard about this place a bunch on another forum, and people have posted links - thought I would come on over and check it out !


Welcome!!


----------



## Tinkerbelllove

swummyh20 said:


> My sister, BekkiZ, has been raving about this site for ages. Since I am finally getting to go with her (the BIGGEST Disney know-it all ever) and our cousins, I thought I would join and see what this is all about!
> 
> Ciao!     :thewave:


There is lots to learn here!!


----------



## myowntwofeet

Good morning! I'm new, just discovered this site! 22 days out from my kids' first trip! What would be the correct forum to post a question about prepark ADRs for DHS?


----------



## Aluvendale

Just wanted to say hello! We are WDW Annual Passholders and frequent RunDisney participants who just booked for our 1st Disney Cruise! So excited!!


----------



## Peculiar Mad'moiselle!

Hello there Disney lovers and fans! I am so glad to have the warm welcome!


----------



## Wanderlust98

Hey there everyone, I'm Shelby and I am new here. I am 18 years old and a Freshman Music Major in College. I enjoy playing guitar and writing music and singing. My last two Disney vacations have been on the Cruise and to Aulani with my Grandma and Grandpa.


----------



## Walt's10thOldManZach

Salutations! I'm new and wanted to thank the DIS and Pete for creating a great community for Disney fans alike. _*Great*_ work!


----------



## Raynecatcherr

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hi! I'm new to the group. Hoping to find more information on disney cruises, photo packages, and ideas to make our trip magical without breaking this single Momma's bank account lol.


----------



## Metalfan

Hi, I'm Ryan and I live in TN with my lovely future wife!  We're huge Disney fans (I lived in Florida for most of my life) and this has always been one of my favorite boards to check in on!!


----------



## kineticGEEK

Hi!  I am new to the site but a long time Disney addict.  Thanks for having such a great site!


----------



## D Sorcerer

Hi everyone! Just back from a Disney trip and looking forward to conversations with people here who share my love for all things Disney!


----------



## Pluto's My Pooch

Hey everyone I'm April and I just wanted to introduce myself to this community. I am a big Disney fan of course and other than that I have been married to my wonderful DH for 8 years and we have 3 children ages 7(DS), 5(DS), 3(DD). I am 31 years old and am a Vet Tech. Our last Disney Vacation was this past May for the Flower and Garden Festival.


----------



## IGDisneyCanuck

Hey fellow Disney folk. Just saying hello . Just signed up and looks like I will be spending plenty of time here !


----------



## jzdisneymouse

Hi y'all Disney people! Found this website when searching for WDW.

What a trip, going from Undercovertourist -> mousesavers ->planning the magic -> minitime -> WDWprepschool and finally to here!!!

Looking forward to talking to everyone for my next trip with my gf (soon-to-be-fiancee) in December!


----------



## ~PixieTink~

Hi, I'm Liese and I joined today. I came across the site by Googling Disney Forums.


----------



## Toon crazy

Hi all. Love the podcast so much it made me want to join the forum. Family and I go to Disneyland all the time and just completed our first trip to Disney World. The show was such a help in planning our vacation and I know the forum will be just as great.


----------



## oo de lally

SO HAPPY TO BE HERE! Love the Dis.


----------



## CizzasDisneyHome

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


BUT

Thanks for letting me participate.  My family LOVES Disney and we try to come every year.  BUT we have never come during a holiday and friends want to meet for Thanksgiving 2017. 

Question - Would Thanksgiving be worth it?  How crowded will it be?  Also, will Christmas decorations be up right after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Joeandthekids

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## Joeandthekids

CizzasDisneyHome said:


> BUT
> 
> Thanks for letting me participate.  My family LOVES Disney and we try to come every year.  BUT we have never come during a holiday and friends want to meet for Thanksgiving 2017.
> 
> Question - Would Thanksgiving be worth it?  How crowded will it be?  Also, will Christmas decorations be up right after Thanksgiving?



We will be down for Thanksgiving, Have been there before for the holidays and as long as your not in a hurry to do anything its ok. I just don't remember how quick the start putting up lights.


----------



## Patrick61

Headed down in 5 weeks. Went 2 years ago, love Food & Wine.


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

We arrive in 34 days!! Whoo!!


----------



## Johnboy978

Hello all  my name is John and I learned about the boards and am looking forward to talking to you guys  if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Paula Botero

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


This is so refreshing. I hope. Just came from mouse owners... the rudest administrator in the world. Would never answer emails and just ban you for no reason

Was wondering.  Where can I, if it's allowed post my DVC points for rent. I am. It a broker l, personal owner and would like to rent out pints I have available. 
Thank you in advanced.


----------



## siskaren

Paula Botero said:


> This is so refreshing. I hope. Just came from mouse owners... the rudest administrator in the world. Would never answer emails and just ban you for no reason
> 
> Was wondering.  Where can I, if it's allowed post my DVC points for rent. I am. It a broker l, personal owner and would like to rent out pints I have available.
> Thank you in advanced.



http://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/


----------



## mcarr1635

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



I am a DVC member with Hilton Head as my home.  I was looking to trade with someone (or buy points) at Vero Beach.  But the threads that I have looked at tell me that I have "insufficient privileges" to post on these sites.   What does that mean?  Do I have to do anything to be able to post any questions?
Thank you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mcarr1635 said:


> I am a DVC member with Hilton Head as my home.  I was looking to trade with someone (or buy points) at Vero Beach.  But the threads that I have looked at tell me that I have "insufficient privileges" to post on these sites.   What does that mean?  Do I have to do anything to be able to post any questions?
> Thank you.


You must be logged in to see or post there.  If you are sure you logged in and still having problems please post on our Tech Support board found near the bottom of the forum list main page.


----------



## Ginna

Hi! I'm new here! Last minute planning a trip in a week and a half! First time visiting all the parks! We are super excited!


----------



## Andrew Head

Howdy Everybody!


----------



## mjmurray17

Hello...new here. Going to to disney world for my birthday this month (October 2016). Trip just came together last minute so haven't got anything special planned just thrilled that we are going in 2 weeks! Open to any and all information. Thanks


----------



## Laurardh

Hello all!
We have just signed up for our first Disney cruise in Jan 2017.  I stumbled across Disboards looking for tips and things we should know. If you have any, please share. Also, any tips on navigating the website and the best way to receive info, that would be uber helpful! Thank you in advance, and looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## bogie924

Hello All. Been to Disney many times but I'm trying to be proactive this year.... looking to get solid advice on ADRs and Fast Passes


----------



## wvujeb

Hey everyone. I've been reading a while, but haven't posted much. Lot's of great information.


----------



## Angel Rae

Thank you for everything you guys do! These boards are tremendously valuable. Lots of information to absorb!


----------



## Laurardh

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Hi there!  I've read that in order to send private messages, there is a minimum of 10 posts I must put up. I have been trying to get used to the website and be interactive as much as possible, but haven't kept track of number of posts, etc. How do I know when I have posted enough to send private messages, and are number of posts always an indicator of things that can be done? I.e., have a profile picture, etc?  Thank you in advance for your guidance and patience , while I'm still learning how to navigate and comply with the rules.


----------



## siskaren

Laurardh said:


> Hi there!  I've read that in order to send private messages, there is a minimum of 10 posts I must put up. I have been trying to get used to the website and be interactive as much as possible, but haven't kept track of number of posts, etc. How do I know when I have posted enough to send private messages, and are number of posts always an indicator of things that can be done? I.e., have a profile picture, etc?  Thank you in advance for your guidance and patience , while I'm still learning how to navigate and comply with the rules.



Your post count is right underneath where your profile picture goes. You also need 10 posts to have a profile picture, so you're good to go.


----------



## disneyquestion2

I've been lurking for a while but I"m glad to be here!


----------



## Alex Drew

Can I change the way my name is displayed on my posts? Currently showing my full name but would prefer an alias if possible?


----------



## siskaren

Alex Drew said:


> Can I change the way my name is displayed on my posts? Currently showing my full name but would prefer an alias if possible?



No, you'd have to set up a new profile.


----------



## Wishingspell

Hello! 

I'm a longtime lurker, first time poster! I've been listening to the podcasts for quite some time as well  I'm hoping to be more involved in the board due to a planned February trip to Disneyland (which I've not been to since I was a child) so, hello!


----------



## Gorgeouswifey

Hello all,
I am new here and planning our first Disney trip for next June. I am excited to chat with everyone and learn lots of information.


----------



## Disneys kid at heart

Hi everyone I'm new here and going to disney in 39 days!! Looking to get some ADR'S switched around hopefully and I hear this site is the place to do it!!


----------



## Im_her_Mickey

Hey everyone! Been here quite a while but haven't been active for some time. Decided it was time to get back into things since we are planning to return to Disney next fall for our honeymoon


----------



## chrismorin84

Hello everyone! I am a newbie on this forum, i am a member of a few other vacation spot forums and tend to find them a great tool in booking and planning a vacation! From what i have seen and read so far this is the place to be for Walt Disney world! I hope to find answers to all my questions and learn new things and hidden gems about WDW. I have not been to WDW since i was about 11 years old as a short family vacation. My fiance has not been back since she was about 8, now both in our early 30's. We are from the New Hampshire area and are getting married in January and plan on heading down the last week of April for about 8 days for our Honeymoon! Hope to hear and read about all the exciting things to do there!


----------



## DL_Forever

Found this forum while looking for info on purchasing DVC earlier this year.  Finally decided to stop lurking and join   We have a trip to DLR planned for December and again in April for Springbreak.  Can't wait!


----------



## EmmyDAVIS

Hello, fellow Disney Lovers, I am new here and just wanted to say hi, and thank you to all the helpful information people share on here. I wish I knew about this sooner the information would have been helpful my family's first trip to Walt Disney world


----------



## cramizzor

Long time observer, rare poster! Great site, extremely helpful.


----------



## LynneMacabre

Hello! My name is Lynne, and I haven't been to WDW since 2001. All the same, I've been a avid Disney Dreamer every since, and hopefully will be making my first trip with my boyfriend of 5 years, Adam, in the next couple years. With student loan debt, and the pursuit of post-graduate degrees, we haven't had the time or resources to finally make the leap, but we've been watching The DIS and The DIS Unplugged a lot lately.

Adam has never been to Disney, and didn't really want to go, until he did some research himself and I told him about my memories. Now, we've made up our mind that we will start planning soon.

I'm afraid I won't be of much use as far as advice goes here on the DIS Boards, but I hope I will find a supportive community who will help us work toward making our vacation a reality.

As I'm from New England, and we swear a lot up here, the hardest part about being a part of this forum will be not swearing, as we kind of use it as punctuation!


----------



## Merry Little Thoughts

Hi everyone! I joined the community a few months ago after lurking and reading everyones DCL trip reports!  We are taking our first Disney cruise in less than two weeks on the Dream and I couldn't be more excited! We've visited WDW several times in the last few years, and DL once, but have never cruised. Can't wait to (literally ) get our feet wet!


----------



## Yata Ruiz

Hi everyone im new here.


----------



## DMal

Hello everyone just joined.


----------



## The Yodeling Cowgirl

Hi everyone.  I have been a life long Disney fan, but now I get to enjoy things through the eyes of my daughter.  We just took our first WDW family trip in Sept '16, and I am already starting to plan for our next trip in Feb '18.


----------



## M_loves_DW

Hi! I am new to the boards. Going after Thanksgiving this year with my family. So excited!


----------



## disneychristmasx3

All of a sudden can't view pics on followed threads. Logged out and signed back in. Same on 3 different devices. What did I do wrong?
Update: Self-resolved. Thanks


----------



## Brian12279

Longtime viewer, first time poster! Looking forward to Disney at Christmastime in just a few weeks!


----------



## Matthew_Al

I've been a longtime member but just posting for the first time today.  I love the great info here on the boards.


----------



## disneycruiser1234

Hello!  I think I will try some of the podcasts.  There is so much info here, but I am finding it a little difficult to dig through all the posts.


----------



## mumblemouse5k

Love the podcast and they are what really got me hooked on Disney.


----------



## Lilyrose

Not sure how to add profile picture?


----------



## siskaren

Lilyrose said:


> Not sure how to add profile picture?



You need to have 10 posts first.


----------



## Figaroo

This is my first post!  I've been a lurker for over a year since I began planning a May 2016 trip. Im now planning a Feb 2017 trip. These forums have been an incredible resource or all things WDW. Glad to officially be a member !


----------



## BahSun

Thanks for the warm welcome. I want to begin planning my WDW trip (2017/2018) in celebration of finishing nursing school and becoming an RN. I have lurked for a few days and you all are so very helpful.


----------



## LMNO

Looking forward to add to the community here at DIS.  I am headed to WDW for the first time in probably 25 years in about 5 days.  I am looking forward to possibly writing a trip report, if people are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Richard4

BahSun said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. I want to begin planning my WDW trip (2017/2018) in celebration of finishing nursing school and becoming an RN. I have lurked for a few days and you all are so very helpful.



Good luck with nursing school! I can't think of a better way to celebrate a huge accomplishment and lots of hours studying!


----------



## Richard4

I joined this board 2 years ago in hopes of planning our last trip to WDW. Time passed quickly and I never did. Now that I finally have read some here a week before our trip I wish I had done it sooner! There's always a new experience!


----------



## greenmom2b

New member here. I have read all the great tips for four years now and decided to take the plunge and join in. We have been to Disney four times so far - May 2013, Jun 2014, Mar 2015, Dec 2015. And now we are headed back Dec 2016 the day after Christmas!!! So excited!


----------



## SummerLuvin

Hello, I'm Summer and I just joined up here. I look forward to diving into the threads here.


----------



## Kari1992

Hello new here.  love it


----------



## VenVen1412

Hi I'm new on the site.


----------



## savello

New here, glad I found it!


----------



## WalkinShoes

I wish there was some glossary for all the abbreviations everyone seems to love to use here.   I know for experienced site members and lurkers it may have been decoded but for new folks it is very frustrating.

Just sayin.


----------



## siskaren

WalkinShoes said:


> I wish there was some glossary for all the abbreviations everyone seems to love to use here.   I know for experienced site members and lurkers it may have been decoded but for new folks it is very frustrating.
> 
> Just sayin.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


There's some more current ones, but this should be good for a start. And you can always ask.


----------



## WalkinShoes

siskaren said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/
> 
> 
> There's some more current ones, but this should be good for a start. And you can always ask.




Hey!   Thank you.  I dont want to ask and look like a goof, I'd rather whine and get my way.  lol

Thanks though.  Now I'll know what a DDx2Dwzx3 is.


----------



## DMal

Hello everyone, long time fan, new to actually posting haha


----------



## Moxiepup

Hi. I'm planning on visiting Disney World in April, and have been learning quite a lot by reading the posts on this site. So much good information! This chilly winter will be spent happily planning for this trip and this looks like a great place to find all sorts of good info!


----------



## LMKeith

Such a wealth of information and knowledge from others...thank you for your generosity in posting and welcoming new DISers


----------



## JackieV11779

Hi - I'm new to DIS Boards too... I was wondering how do I get to add a profile picture to my account? We will be going on our 1st Disney Cruise and I am so excited!!!


----------



## siskaren

JackieV11779 said:


> Hi - I'm new to DIS Boards too... I was wondering how do I get to add a profile picture to my account? We will be going on our 1st Disney Cruise and I am so excited!!!



You have to wait until you have 10 posts.


----------



## DMal

siskaren said:


> You have to wait until you have 10 posts.


Thanks! I'm also new and was curious about that.


----------



## BishopsMoM

hmmm.... is there a wait time after you hit 10 posts? I have 12 and for some reason can still not add a picture 



siskaren said:


> You have to wait until you have 10 posts.


----------



## aftd2007

Yeah I have the same question it keeps saying I can't send a message.


----------



## siskaren

tydyend1 said:


> Hey how do you send a pm?



Click on the name of the person who you want to send a pm to and on the pop-up click where it says "Start a Conversation".



aftd2007 said:


> Yeah I have the same question it keeps saying I can't send a message.



You need to have 10 posts before you can send or receive a pm.


----------



## Lucky_Buckeye

Hi! I am new here! I have never been a part of a forum of any kind so this is all very new to me!! Excited to dive in though!!


----------



## Reddot

Hello all of you out there in this Magic Kingdom of the web. I am a new user to this site, but i come from wdwmagic.com which also has almost, if not, the same layout. Although this site sorta seems a little bit more iPad and smartphone friendly with colored posts and a much wider array of emojis. I am very excited to be apart of this site, and look forward to many engaging and funny conversations. Have a great day or night depending on where you are.


----------



## mcarr1635

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Which forum or thread (I am not sure of the difference) would I go to to discuss with a DVC member about trading points from Hilton Head to Vero Beach?


----------



## siskaren

mcarr1635 said:


> Which forum or thread (I am not sure of the difference) would I go to to discuss with a DVC member about trading points from Hilton Head to Vero Beach?



http://disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/


----------



## mcarr1635

siskaren said:


> http://disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/


Thank you


----------



## DWH

Hello everyone!  My children and I will be going on our first Disney cruise this year to the Bahamas.  Does anyone have suggestions for what boards would be good to get information about the cruise and Bahamas excursions?


----------



## siskaren

DWH said:


> Hello everyone!  My children and I will be going on our first Disney cruise this year to the Bahamas.  Does anyone have suggestions for what boards would be good to get information about the cruise and Bahamas excursions?



http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-line-forum.9/


----------



## bwc1979

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hi Pete - new here, can't message people.  How do I do that?


----------



## Mekelle

HI!  Glad to join!


----------



## Mekelle

We have been to WDW a few times and now booked our first Disney Cruise!


----------



## siskaren

bwc1979 said:


> Hi Pete - new here, can't message people.  How do I do that?



You need to have 10 posts before you can message someone. And please don't do what DisNerd1937 did; that's what the Test Board is for:

http://disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Mekelle

How do i get a profile pic?


----------



## siskaren

Mekelle said:


> How do i get a profile pic?



You need 10 posts for that as well.


----------



## Mekelle

Thank you!!


----------



## bwc1979

siskaren said:


> You need to have 10 posts before you can message someone. And please don't do what DisNerd1937 did; that's what the Test Board is for:
> 
> http://disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Got it - thanks!


----------



## Bea Tapia

Newbie.. learning lots on this forum


----------



## LisaJane

Hi All - very excited to have found this site!  We have been to Disney a few times but are going on our 1st cruise this year and just found out about "fish extenders".  Super excited to learn more!!


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

Hello everyone, Thank you for the add. I am from NJ and I love disney. Ive been going to disney since 1990 and this year will mark the first year ever of being an annual Passholder at WDW. I will be traveling to Florida 3+ times this year, hopefully, with my first trip scheduled on April 18-25 2017 for the Epcot Flower & Garden festival. I love those food Kiosks. Thank you all and can't wait to meet new DIS friends here in the forums.


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

Hello - have been lurking and learning in prep for our trip 3.5 years ago - invaluable info here! Getting ready for our next trip in April this year! The count down is on!


----------



## mcarr1635

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Hello everyone, Thank you for the add. I am from NJ and I love disney. Ive been going to disney since 1990 and this year will mark the first year ever of being an annual Passholder at WDW. I will be traveling to Florida 3+ times this year, hopefully, with my first trip scheduled on April 18-25 2017 for the Epcot Flower & Garden festival. I love those food Kiosks. Thank you all and can't wait to meet new DIS friends here in the forums.


----------



## mcarr1635

AA.Appeldoorn said:


> Hello - have been lurking and learning in prep for our trip 3.5 years ago - invaluable info here! Getting ready for our next trip in April this year! The count down is on!


----------



## AA.Appeldoorn

mcarr1635 said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Edcot

Hello, first trip to WDW for me 1/18/17 to 1/25/17!  Going solo.  Excited!


----------



## Edcot

Any tips for first time solo traveling, and what is the green ribbon for?  

Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

Edcot said:


> Any tips for first time solo traveling, and what is the green ribbon for?
> 
> Thanks!



Check this forum:

http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-for-adults-and-solo-travelers.54/


----------



## DVCPhilip

Still trying to figure this site out! Seems like a nice bunch of guys and gals here!


----------



## boymomxthree

Hello- this is my first time here (1st Disney cruise) and i have no idea what i'm doing! i hope someone can help.  We are going on a Disney Cruise this weekend- Jan 28th on the Fantasy.  how do i sign up to get into a fish extender group?  we made one, and bought a bunch of stuff to give to others but i didn't realize we needed to register to do this.  can anyone direct me as to how i can register? thank you very very much!


----------



## *Tiggerific*

Hi everyone, my name is Lauren and I am 27 years of age and have been a big Disney fan all my life even though I have only been to WDW 2 times in my life. I have been once as a child and in 2014 for my honeymoon with my wife Rebecca. I still love Disney so much. My wife pretty much tolerates me with it. Some of my favorites are Tigger, Beauty and the Beast, and the song, "God Help The Outcasts".


----------



## RolloTomasi

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie - love Disney and I've been lurking here for a while so I decided to join the fun! I've been to Disney World and Disneyland, although the former much more often than the latter. My next trip is to WDW in December and I'm all ready to get the planning started!


----------



## nikkispurrell

Hello all! My first time posting


----------



## Minh Tran

Coordination for dining reservations can be made through personal messages, if so how do i go about personally messaging someone?


----------



## siskaren

Minh Tran said:


> Coordination for dining reservations can be made through personal messages, if so how do i go about personally messaging someone?



You need 10 posts first.


----------



## FindingKelly

I stumbled upon the DIS on youtube last summer and I have been hooked ever since! It has taken me 7 months of regular podcast listening to bring me here to the boards to start connecting with the rest of the community but I am so happy to be here. I've been an annual visitor to the parks since birth and have recently moved to the Orlando area- now I can (and do!) visit whenever I want! Happy to share my own tips and get some new ideas from some fellow Disney nerds


----------



## Sunny166

Please please help me.  I have spent hours trying to find a fish extender group for march 31 dream.  Help help


----------



## siskaren

Sunny166 said:


> Please please help me.  I have spent hours trying to find a fish extender group for march 31 dream.  Help help



http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-march-31st-2017-meet.3556613/


----------



## MamaDeeJazz

New here  We are going to Disney again in May


----------



## BonnieJean

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Hi - I'm new to all this but have a disnsey fantasy cruise on march 4, 2017 and I'd like to find out how to join a fish extender group.  Do you know how I can find a group?  Thank you!


----------



## BonnieJean

siskaren said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-march-31st-2017-meet.3556613/


Is there a similar link for the Disney fantasy cruise in 3/4/17?  Thanks!


----------



## BonnieJean

Sunny166 said:


> Please please help me.  I have spent hours trying to find a fish extender group for march 31 dream.  Help help


Me too! (For the 3/4 Disney fantasy)


----------



## siskaren

BonnieJean said:


> Is there a similar link for the Disney fantasy cruise in 3/4/17?  Thanks!





BonnieJean said:


> Me too! (For the 3/4 Disney fantasy)



The links are in the Cruise Meets sub-forum in the Cruise Line forum:

http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/


----------



## Vine

Can anyone help me? We want to join fish extender on our May 7, 2017 Disney Magic cruise. Thanks


----------



## Vine

W


MamaDeeJazz said:


> New here  We are going to Disney again in May


We are Sailing May 7th Disney Magic. Are you doing the Fish extender? This will be our 9th cruise with Disney but our first fish extender trying to figure out how to join it.


----------



## siskaren

Vine said:


> Can anyone help me? We want to join fish extender on our May 7, 2017 Disney Magic cruise. Thanks



Again, you can find your cruise date here:

http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/


----------



## MamaDeeJazz

Vine said:


> W
> 
> We are Sailing May 7th Disney Magic. Are you doing the Fish extender? This will be our 9th cruise with Disney but our first fish extender trying to figure out how to join it.



No, I'm not sure what that is. We will be at Port Orleans Riverside May16-20


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

bwc1979 said:


> Hi Pete - new here, can't message people.  How do I do that?


I am also new and having trouble figuring out how to post, message and navigate site.  Any tips and tricks to share with newbies?  Thanks


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

DWH said:


> Hello everyone!  My children and I will be going on our first Disney cruise this year to the Bahamas.  Does anyone have suggestions for what boards would be good to get information about the cruise and Bahamas excursions?


What dates?


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

siskaren said:


> You need 10 posts for that as well.


Do replies count as posts toward the 10?


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

aftd2007 said:


> Yeah I have the same question it keeps saying I can't send a message.


Appears we can not do much without 10 posts first?  Wonder why that is..


----------



## DISfamilyGRIFS

Mekelle said:


> We have been to WDW a few times and now booked our first Disney Cruise!


Yay!  Which cruise/dates?


----------



## James McLaughlin

New here.  Just got back from WDW last week, and viewed lots of info on wdwinfo.com and DIS Unplugged podcasts to help prepare for our trip.  Looking forward to seeing more ideas for our next trip there.


----------



## Imbetterwithbacon

WOW this is a lot of information!


----------



## JBO1707

New here! We got a great deal on Flights during the first week of June the day we heard Pandora (Avatar land) is opening. Should be fun!


----------



## rayana

Question.....can I only post via internet or is there an app to access all this information???


----------



## lovetoscrap

rayana said:


> Question.....can I only post via internet or is there an app to access all this information???


Our boards are mobile friendly, we do not have an app.


----------



## Mekelle

DISfamilyGRIFS.... the wonder on 3-18-18


----------



## DWH

DISfamilyGRIFS said:


> What dates?


End of May 2017.


----------



## Grumpy66

I have been to WDW and DL several times over the years and am planning another trip this year. I went in 2016 with a group of 9 and had so much fun. This time its just me and my wife. First time with just us since 1988! I know I will miss the kids this time but am looking forward to a whole new experience. I have never been on a board and am not sure how to make a post or post a question so I am looking forward to learning how to ask questions and get some great info from the boards.


----------



## Sunny166

Can you help
Me?  How do I sign up
For roaming mickey?  I
Am computer illiterate so please be very specific. Not really sure how I found this


----------



## siskaren

Sunny166 said:


> Can you help
> Me?  How do I sign up
> For roaming mickey?  I
> Am computer illiterate so please be very specific. Not really sure how I found this



What's roaming Mickey?


----------



## CrazyDisneyWife

How do I start a new thread?


----------



## lovetoscrap

CrazyDisneyWife said:


> How do I start a new thread?


It looks like you have figured it out!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sunny166 said:


> Can you help
> Me?  How do I sign up
> For roaming mickey?  I
> Am computer illiterate so please be very specific. Not really sure how I found this


You need to ask about this on your Cruise Meet Thread, which you have already posted on.  I don't think that the "roaming mickey" concept really took off on our boards (maybe it is popular on other Disney Cruise forums?) so you will probably need to start one for your group and see if anyone is interested.


----------



## Charlie J Gulisano

Newly single what to go I November 2017


----------



## ComixGirl

Hello, just introducing myself to the forums- I am such a proud Disney geek!  I love the movies, the songs, the art, the magic, just all of it.  I have a Disney-inspired tattoo, my favorite princess is Rapunzel, my favorite Disney location is Walt Disney World, my favorite resort is the Polynesian, and I am a huge Mary Blair fan.


----------



## adny

Trip planned june... been lurking for a while!


----------



## Meatball1

ComixGirl said:


> Hello, just introducing myself to the forums- I am such a proud Disney geek!  I love the movies, the songs, the art, the magic, just all of it.  I have a Disney-inspired tattoo, my favorite princess is Rapunzel, my favorite Disney location is Walt Disney World, my favorite resort is the Polynesian, and I am a huge Mary Blair fan.



Hi I am very new to this and am looking for the best cheapest way to book a Disney vac in August. Do people sell their timeshares or points here? How can I find it? Is it better to get use a discount code? Someone Please help.


----------



## ComixGirl

Meatball1 said:


> Hi I am very new to this and am looking for the best cheapest way to book a Disney vac in August. Do people sell their timeshares or points here? How can I find it? Is it better to get use a discount code? Someone Please help.



Hi! Maybe this forum will help steer you in the right direction, lots of helpful information: https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-vacation-club-forums.200/


----------



## adamreisinger

Hi everyone! I've been reading this board for a few weeks now (apparently I signed up for an account in 2013 and then totally forgot about it) as I get ready for my latest solo trip to WDW, and I figured it was finally time to become an active participant. I'm a CM, DVC Member, D23 Member, DV cardholder, and I generally go to the parks 3 times a year, almost always solo. A couple years ago I started a quest to stay at every WDW Resort, and I'm slowly but surely making progress. Happy to be on board (no pun intended) and hoping I can help contribute to the conversation.


----------



## akruntov

New to the board!planning a family trip for July 2017!!! Have been researching but decided to join!!


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

Namaste Everyone!, Glad to be here!!


----------



## Mary Goetz

Liking this!


----------



## jesica sanchez

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


How do i contact someone to fix my name? It should be Jessica not Jesica. Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

jesica sanchez said:


> How do i contact someone to fix my name? It should be Jessica not Jesica. Thanks!


We are not able to change usernames.  If you would like to change it you will need to just start a new account .


----------



## Rhianna.07

Can anyone help me? I don't know how to start my own thread for a question I have and I don't know how to change my profile picture! Thanks


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

I tried changing my avatar too and it didn't work as well. I guess you have to have been here for a certain period of time before you can have such priviledges..but thats just my guess, you might want to ask one of the admins..


----------



## siskaren

Jeina Jeniffer said:


> I tried changing my avatar too and it didn't work as well. I guess you have to have been here for a certain period of time before you can have such privileges..but thats just my guess, you might want to ask one of the admins..



You need to have 10 posts before you can add an avatar.


----------



## Steven Noggle

2 trips planned back to back, one in march at Saratoga, and back again in April, at all star movies! been watching Dis unplugged videos like crazy to prep for the trips. Ive been to WDW thplenty of times, but this show is full of good knowledge. Happy to be part of the Disboards, and looking forward to fine tuning my disney vacationing skills


----------



## monkeybird

Hello! I found this forum while preparing for an Alaskan cruise on the Wonder sailing in August. So much information here! I'm so excited! Squeee!


----------



## MrFahrenheit

Thanks for the forum!


----------



## C.R.

This is a great resource.


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

Ah Okay. Thank you for the clarification, i appreciate the fact that you gave an exact number of how many one should have


----------



## daica85

I've suddenly found this forum while I'm find information about Disney brand. Do you have any brand in South East Asia?


----------



## Tangled4

Hi everyone!!! I'm so excited for all the awesome information on this magical site


----------



## AUNFIGMENT

Greetings!  Wife and I are total Disnephiles (I don't know if that's a word, but as I am an abstract construct, these things happen).  I have loosely followed from afar.  Figured time to join the fold.  Love all the parks in Orlando. 

MK
Epcot
Holly
AK
Collector of Vinyl and Pins and other Disney pieces.  Looking forward to learning more about all things Dis!


----------



## car_car

Looking forward to my very first trip to WDW this fall! glad i found this forum, lots of info to check out


----------



## DJ!

Going back to see the mouse for the first time in 4 years.  So much has changed.  I am doing the best that I can to play catch up, because I will be heading back just in time for Easter, my wife's 60th, and the Gin Blossoms!!!  So much to see and do in the short trip we have planned, but I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Ohhlookitsnic

Made my 1st trip at 23 years old ! I was on the fence for a while about going, then in May bad wildfires ripped through my city. When we were allowed back to the city (6 weeks later)  mom turned to me and said after all the craziness of the summer, we would make disney happen  I was on here loooong before I became a member, loved all the tips and how everyone was excited for each other, figured it was time to join the group ! She gave me full planning rights ( Im a teachers aid, I love planning ) and I cant wait to go back again ( Hopefully it won't take 23 years and a forest fire )


----------



## Logan Maddera

So glad to be here! I'm still a bit lost.. but hopefully this site helps me plan our July2017 trip!


----------



## 12jdc

I LOVE the DIS shows!!!! So, now I am exploring the DIS Boards.  I hope I post this correctly.


----------



## 12jdc

YAY!! That worked! I found the DIS ironically at Hershey Park apparently my child is spoiled by WDW because he wasn't very interested in Hershey Park wanted to spend most of the time in his room on his tablet (this never happens at Disney) so I started planning my trip to WDW and found the DIS


----------



## JMcDon22

Stumbled across these boards in preparing for my first Disney trip since I was 5 years old. My girlfriend and I plan to get in one or two trips before kids come into the picture. What a great resource for all things planning Disney! Look forward to joining the conversations.


----------



## Alyssacuse

Just saying hi! I had joined while planning my last trip, but was more of a lurker, wasn't super active. Just booked a spur of the moment trip with my BFF for the end of April, it will be our first time going to Disney together! We've always planned on doing a 30th birthday trip, but we just couldn't wait that long


----------



## Kenneth Williams

Post #4 already. But I should have been here for years instead of hours. I've been going to WDW since 2003 and I am going again in June. Too bad it won't be Jun 1st


----------



## milestogob4

Hi all! New to this board. Happy to join other Disney lovers


----------



## Janai

I been stalking this website for a while now and I thought it was about time I joined xD. I'm janai I'm 20 from Australia. I have cerebral palsy and I'm heading to America this August. I'm going to both Disneyland and Disneyworld so I'm trying to work out everything to help me prepare for my holiday. 

I'm also a Disney geek who won't stop watching Disney movies


----------



## Spacecow

Hi all, I've been lurking for a while but finally decided to make an account. My sister and I have our first WDW trip since we were kids in 2000 coming up this May (we pick FPs this Thursday!!), so I've been using a lot of this board for great planning tips.


----------



## Jeina Jeniffer

milestogob4 said:


> Hi all! New to this board. Happy to join other Disney lovers


 Welcome!  Well, i am still relatively new here as well, but you will love it here! I certainly do!


----------



## cady12

Hey howdy hey!!!


----------



## cady12

Just a quick question...does anyone know how I would get a profile picture up. Thanks!!!


----------



## JenSz

So excited to find this site...so much great information.


----------



## JenSz

How do I add those little Disney emojis that you all have?


----------



## siskaren

JenSz said:


> How do I add those little Disney emojis that you all have?



Click on the smiley face in the top row of the box where you type your posts.


----------



## JenSz

Thank you!!!


----------



## madmeg

How do I add a picture to my profile?


----------



## JenSz

You may need to have 10 messages before the option appears in your profile page.


----------



## madmeg

JenSz said:


> You may need to have 10 messages before the option appears in your profile page.


I searched the other posts...all said to hover the mouse over my user name and I click on the avatar...I don't have that option yet. I better start posting. Thank you


----------



## siskaren

madmeg said:


> I searched the other posts...all said to hover the mouse over my user name and I click on the avatar...I don't have that option yet. I better start posting. Thank you



You actually hover the mouse over your user name where it appears on the upper right corner of the page, not below your avatar. Also, it takes about 30 minutes after your 10th post before the system updates, so you should be good to go now.


----------



## madmeg

siskaren said:


> You actually hover the mouse over your user name where it appears on the upper right corner of the page, not below your avatar. Also, it takes about 30 minutes after your 10th post before the system updates, so you should be good to go now.



Thank you. I see it now.


----------



## missy05mg

Hey everyone, I am new to the boards.  I've been listening to the DisUnplugged Podcasts for about a year now and decided it was time I head over here and join


----------



## OnceUponABenito

You've been waiting for it...now you may all rest easy...I'm here!


----------



## Sweet Nightingale

Hi everyone, I'm new here! I'm Ashley. Disney fanatic all my life. Had the privilege of working at Walt Disney World during the Disney College Program August 2015-May 2016. Also have a couple of dear acquaintances that were involved in Disney projects.


----------



## Cobayashi

New here, my wife mhartman09 is already a member, figured i would join so i can be on the forefront dis knowledge.


----------



## jessbee25

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a bit and decided to finally take the plunge and get talking to people. Love the podcasts and the boards! I'm excited to get involved in the fun and learn some new tricks and tips!


----------



## ZackSamMom

Hi everyone, I'm so happy to be a part of this board.  It's so informative and friendly.  

My family and I have a trip planned for October.  Can't wait!


----------



## Wicked Wonder

Hi! I've been registered for a while, but I've recently fallen in love with Dis Unplugged and had to come by and say hello! I've been to WDW forever ago (no MGM, even!) but I'm looking forward to going this summer. Happy days!


----------



## calimochi

Hello everyone,
My first Disney trip was to Disneyland in 2013. I loved it. Recently I've gotten that itch to go back again. I'm hoping to go to WDW next. I've been enjoying the dis videos on YouTube lately and decided it was time to come back to the boards and have a fresh start. (Previously registered but lost access to my old email account sometime in 2014...)


----------



## Magnumwill

My wife and I decided with less than two months away that we were going to change our vacation this summer to visit WDW... I never realized how many different options there were available and things to do.  It is going to be a very frantic 2 months trying to get it all planned.  Looks like there is a ton of information on this site.


----------



## SteamPower

Looking forward to discussing the Disney World Railroad and Monorail !


----------



## wagnes

Love the boards!


----------



## space_mountaineers

Long time lurker of the board and a big fan of The DIS shows.


----------



## Plaza Parrot Pete

Hello everyone!

Long time reader, and lifetime Disney enthusiast! I look forward to chatting and getting to know you all!


----------



## Marloes

Hello/ Hallo from the Netherlands!
I love reading trip reports. Maybe in the future i wil make my own. But typing in english is not bij best quality


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Hello from Louisville, Ky. New member here and i'm excited to explore these boards!


----------



## mhaigalodon

Woohoo! Longtime podcast/YouTube listener/watcher, and I'm excited to jump into the fray!


----------



## KINGY2468

Hi everybody! UK guy here who's a fan of pretty much all things Disney. I joined the forums over a year ago now when helping my parents plan our summer trip. However since I'm currently experiencing a severe case of Disney withdrawal I thought it would be fun to come back to the forums and hopefully get more involved this time around!


----------



## Kristi.M

Hi! Just finished planning our trip for the end of June! I've been visiting Disney for years with my family growing up. This will be my second trip as an adult with a family of my own. We FINALLY snagged reservations at Be Our Guest (been trying forever) and I'm really excited! There's SO much useful information here


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

I'm very new to here and still trying to figure it out. I don't know how I've misses out on all this content for years!


----------



## anytimeuwnt

Been lurking for years...... Thanks for the wonderful forum!


----------



## MLBelle51

Hello, hello!  I was a frequent poster some time ago and I ended up creating a whole new account because I missed the DIS!  Glad to be back and in preliminary planning mode for a Fall '18 trip!


----------



## Rockette

I just re-registered today after about a 5 year hiatus from this place. 

I still go to Disney once a year in September for about 2 weeks time.


----------



## Grumpy_Dad

I think I had an account a few years back, but mostly just lurked. Got a lot of great tips from these boards and the podcasts over the years.


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Just started visiting the boards and watching to all of the DIS Unplugged's youtube channel.  Very helpful insights and information which has made planning our upcoming trip much easier.  Thank you all!


----------



## *Cinderelly*

Hi, I'm new here and I joined because I love Disney, but also I was put on light restriction by my OB-GYN Doctor because 10 days ago I was hit in the back of my car(fender bender) and my belly hit the steering wheel. Now the Doc doesn't want me to work, lift heavy thing, or do anything strenuous. So I am here just chilling for the next 6 weeks until my due date arrives and my little baby boy hopefully arrives. So what better way to pass the time then to talk and the read about Disney.


----------



## lolash

Hello Everyone,

I'm a frequent stalker/lurker of DISboards.  I love the boards almost as much as I love Disney and planning.


----------



## sandrawendy1995

HI EVERYONE! New to the boards


----------



## kp_plus3

Hi There! Just signed up and I love this site!! Thank you to everyone who posts and all you have done to help peeps like me learn the ins and outs of a great Disney experience


----------



## Mododi

Hellllllooo  soon to be cm here so excited!


----------



## DianeMae

Hello everyone! New here and absolutely loving how helpful everyone is! Can't wait to obtain all the knowledge everyone has here.


----------



## TeresaK1

Hi everyone!  Thanks for the add


----------



## tarheelz

Allow me to add my post here on Page 235.  Nearly ten years a member and only my second post.

We're gearing up for our first DCL experience!   

Jan 19-22, 2018 - Disney Dream - 3 Nights out of Port Canaveral.
Jan 22-28, 2018 - WDW (not yet sure where).


----------



## spectrowishes

Hello everyone!

I am a longtime 'lurker' of the DIS and DISboards / listener to the podcasts. Since recently moving to Central Florida, I have rediscovered my love for the parks. I look forward to conversing with you all!


----------



## Elli Ward

Hi! I'm new as well! Born and raised in Florida and I currently work at Walt Disney World at Animal Kingdom! Come say hi if you ever have the chance!!


----------



## rhoni88

Long-time lurker, here. We're about 90 days out from our trip, so I figured I should make it official!


----------



## MoanasPapa

Thanks!


----------



## Bookgirlinchicago

I'm so glad this board exists!


----------



## KariB

Newbie here! Been lurking for a few months.  Planning our mid December family reunion trip!


----------



## WldWcnWmn☆

Could an admin pm me, please?


----------



## sarahothomas

Hello! My name is Sarah. I have been a lurker of the DISboards for about 5 months now, finally decided to register myself. I am currently planning a DW trip for December 2017 and wishfully planning a Disney cruise for 2018 and another DW in 2019 or 2020. I really enjoy the planning aspect of trips, even the budgeting.


----------



## Kemilyna

Hello! I have it on good authority that this is the place to be for Disney info. Planning my first Disney World trip for January 2018.


----------



## jeweloftherealm

Hello all! New to the boards


----------



## tarabel

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


How do I post


----------



## siskaren

tarabel said:


> How do I post



You just did.


----------



## Diskneeworlder

Hello, I was let down by Disney. Maybe for good. Am I alone?


----------



## BREdison

I'm new to the DISboard. We are taking our first DCL cruise in August 2017 to Alaska.  I am trying to navigate to  a forum for the cruise, but am having trouble. Can anyone please assist???


----------



## siskaren

BREdison said:


> I'm new to the DISboard. We are taking our first DCL cruise in August 2017 to Alaska.  I am trying to navigate to  a forum for the cruise, but am having trouble. Can anyone please assist???



Are you trying to find a cruise meet thread? You can find the links here:

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/


----------



## lovetoscrap

BREdison said:


> I'm new to the DISboard. We are taking our first DCL cruise in August 2017 to Alaska.  I am trying to navigate to  a forum for the cruise, but am having trouble. Can anyone please assist???


You need to read the sticky posts at the top of this board https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/ to find your cruise.


----------



## Sergio S

Hi everyone! (In)Frequent Disneyland visitor but love reading about its history and hidden secrets.  I even applied to work there but its extremely competive to get in (I'll save that experience for another post).  

I found this forum through a youtube video and figured I had to join!!!  

I've actually visited Euro Disney more in the past few years then Disneyland (I was stationed in Europe for 10 years) and I have never visited Disney World, Tokoyo Disney or HK Disney. 

Can't wait to see what this forum has to offer and what I have to offer as well.


----------



## DisSteve89

Hey everyone!

Lurker from Australia here who finally decided to get an account and stop being lazy lol. Massive life-long Disney fan, and my DP and I had our very first trip to WDW and DL/DCA last year in September / October. We're headed back to WDW in late September for our second trip, and couldn't be more excited! 

Looking forward to getting involved in the forums, and upping my Disney love even more.


----------



## Eric Pichiotino

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


thanks for the info


----------



## Eric Pichiotino

How do I vet dvc point
renters?


----------



## Eric Pichiotino

Why cant I send receive PM's?


----------



## Eric Pichiotino

Does anybody have any reliable DVC member to rent from?  Ive tried davids but they do not have the points for my resort.


----------



## Eric Pichiotino

Im lost


----------



## MrTMorrow

Hi! Joining in on all the fun!


----------



## Kelly Lissolo

Hi!  My name is Kelly and I'm new here.  I go to WDW at least once a year.  Been watching the Dis Daily Fix on youtube for a while now and finally decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## ForEver2016

Hi everyone, new member here! Looking forward to diving into the Disney world, I recently became obsessed and am planning our first trip with baby!


----------



## Michele McCoy

New to this site and just navigating how to post!


----------



## Michele McCoy

I am totally lost in here!! Lol!


----------



## dj2003ison

me too


----------



## Vintage princess

Hello! 
    I have been reading on this site for days while planning our family's first trip. I decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## dj2003ison

I know, not exactly user friendly, good luck


----------



## ~AristoCat~

Hi, I Sarah and I am joining in on the Disney fun.


----------



## dj2003ison

Hi Sarah
Welcome to the happiest community on the planet


----------



## ~AristoCat~

dj2003ison said:


> Hi Sarah
> Welcome to the happiest community on the planet


Thanks so much.


----------



## krauh

Hey everyone! I've been poking around Disboards for a few months and watching the Youtube channels for more than a year now, so I decided to finally make an account and show my face over here! My husband and I did our very first Disney World trip for our honeymoon in Jan/Feb 2017, we went back at the same time this past Jan/Feb and we are currently planning our next trip - you guessed it, late January/early February 2018!


----------



## VadimMelkay

Hi everyone! I just created the account to start participating on the forums and learning more to get my first trip to disneyworld alone


----------



## PmknQnDIS11

Hi Everyone,

Have been reading Disboards for the past two years on and off its about time I start to join in the fun!!!


----------



## nnnpatel

hii
i am new here
thanks


----------



## troy63

Hello all
I have been reading the Disboards for quite a few years and listening to the Podcast 9-10 years, but just decided to join after booking my first Dis Exclusive Backstage Magic Tour.
Thank you Dis


----------



## This_Disney_Chick

Hello. I am Liz and I am new on here. I am very excited to become a member


----------



## KatePossible

Hello everyone!

I have known about the disboards for years and I used to be a very active member of a now non-existent Disney forum. I have been to Disney World about 40 times over the course of my 26 years of life and just got married at Disney World this past September! My husband and I are planning a trip to California for our first anniversary so I thought I would join the disboards to get some tips on Disneyland/California adventure. Looking forward to getting to know people 

Kate


----------



## Buddy Lightyear

Hi there!

I just recently discovered this wonderful forum and I'm so thankful for it.  I thought it would be appropriate to start here with a formal introduction.

My friends call me Buddy and you can too!  I'm currently planning my family's first-ever trip to DW for early 2018 and I must admit it can be a little overwhelming!  I take great comfort in the fact that a place like this wonderful forum exists for people like me to ask questions and learn the ropes. 

My friend at work told me about the Dis when she heard I was planning a trip.  She warned me about the acronyms and how they are sort of a second language for all of you (well I suppose "us" would be more appropriate now that I'm officially a member!). I spent some time "studying up" and I think I've got the basic ones memorized. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all!  Who knows? Maybe I'll soak up enough Disney knowledge that I will someday be able to help others too!

All the best,
Buddy


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

And a BIG  to those I have missed to greet lately! 

Hope you all are doing great and start posting away. That means; Don't be shy!


----------



## Rosenj87

Hello everyone,
I've been poking around for a few weeks now and figured i would make my first post.


----------



## Meg81

Hello all!
I just joined and this is my first forum, discussion board. My family are big Disney nuts! My husband had been several times before we met and we have taken our son about a dozen times. We were PHs until recently.

Our favorite part about going to WDW has become the resorts! We love staying in a different resort each time we stay and are marking them off as we go. We are excited to be staying at Fort Wilderness this Nov/Dec and cannot wait!! We have a new travel trailer because we love traveling with our dog so Fort Wilderness was on the top of our list of places to go!

I look forward to hearing about all your experiences and have a place to share memories and ask questions!


----------



## gsc22

Hi All

I am Gary and I am bringing my family for first time in November. 
I will be describing my vacation in detail on future posts.

I hope everyone has great day.


----------



## jprincess10

Hello. I'm semi new to the forum. Just starting to figure out all the different pages. Looks like this is a really great forum! I'm a huge Disney fan!


----------



## stephtron312

Hi everyone who said hi before me!!  

(what a throwback these smilies are!)

I've been poking around DISboards for years but decided to finally take the jump and start posting now that I have a WDW vacation coming up in November that I am just too excited about and have already driven everyone else I know crazy from talking about it nonstop!!

Let the magic begin


----------



## GOLDENGNOME

First post here--Surely this is a re-post 1000 times over, but can anyone tell me what you need to do in order to add a profile pic, PM another user, or use any other features that might be restricted out of the gate?

Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

GOLDENGNOME said:


> First post here--Surely this is a re-post 1000 times over, but can anyone tell me what you need to do in order to add a profile pic, PM another user, or use any other features that might be restricted out of the gate?
> 
> Thanks!



You need to have 10 posts before you can do any of those things.


----------



## GOLDENGNOME

siskaren said:


> You need to have 10 posts before you can do any of those things.


1 down, 9 to go. Thanks for your response!


----------



## nachos16

Hello everyone!

My name is Scott and I've been to the Disboards once or twice now. Our family loves Disney and we've been there several times with our last trip in November of last year with a large family group and again this coming December with my wife and kids. Hope to interact quite a bit on this forum!


----------



## BnD

Been a member since 2013 just have not posted


----------



## kitkat33

Hi, new here. We live in NZ so currently planning what will probably be our one and only trip to disney world! Sooo excited!


----------



## Kayla Slusher

Hey everyone! I'm a Disneyland Annual passholder. I've lurked off and on for a while. Finally decided to join and found out I already had an account that I didn't know about. Looking forward to talking to y'all!


----------



## Chris Ward

Hello everybody,

Discovered "The Dis" through YouTube and I've been hooked on the various Best/Worst, Tips, and List shows.

I have a young family with a 14 month-old daughter and my wife and I are expecting #2 in February 2018.

I have always been a Walt Disney World fan and have a few years to formulate my family's first trip being as budget conscious as possible (I'm a public school teacher near Baltimore).  I visited WDW in 1983 (Fort Wilderness trailers), 1986 (Polynesian - my favorite), 1991 (Off-property time-share), 1995 (Grand Floridian), and 2000 (Coronoado Springs).  My wife and I also took our teenaged nephew to Epcot & Downtown Disney in Summer 2015 which served as a great "dry-run" in terms of leadership rookie mistakes to avoid for my family's future trip.


----------



## Tacos

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Daisy_Dude

Hello, all!  New to the board.

I've been to Disneyland three times:

First time was in January 2011
Second time was Thanksgiving Day 2012
Most recent visit was February 2014

WDW is my next goal.


----------



## MarlynElinor

We have been going to Disney for a long time now and used to be AP holders when we lived in Orlando. Finally joining here now that we do a big trip every year or two.


----------



## Starscream759

Hello hello hello! I am Starscream759! A british Disney fan, so far I've been to Euro Disney and Disney World and I'm pretty much going to Disneyland Paris again which is something I hadn't been since I was a young lad of 13 and can't wait to go there again. And I'm pretty gonna start up trip reports again and honestly I will have a lot to say when I come back. But then until then I may grace you all with my presence!


----------



## cinderEA

Hi DisBoard fam! According to my profile I've been registered since Nov 23 2015 but am just now diving in after years of podcast listening and more importantly Disney fandom. Honestly, these boards can be a bit intimidating with so many threads and vast amounts of information, I didn't really know how to get started. Well here I am!


----------



## Snavinsky

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


 
Thanks so glad I found this, I'm not sure if I'm navigating it right but we are planing a trip end Nov/beg Dec 2017!! We can't wait!!


----------



## Kim Eplion

Hello everyone.  I'm new here.  I've been to Disney World a few times and my next trip is in December, 2017.  Always looking for new tips and planning information.


----------



## KDE

Hello everyone.  New to the boards but looking forward to learning more about Disney.


----------



## Laffite's Landing

Hey everybody! I'm a Disneyland person. I've never visited any of the other parks but hope to visit them all at least once. Hoping I learn a few things.


----------



## nataliapinnola

HI, from Spain....and thanks for all informations...

Regards


----------



## jenushkask8s

Long time lurker, first time poster! Looking forward to "meeting" other Disnerds (especially fellow Stitch fanatics)!


----------



## gardenrooms

I am having a difficult time finding discussions on the board.  Can you help?  I am trying to follow the Fantasmic! Dining, Dessert and Fastpass thread but I can only seem to find it through Google.  It is under Disneyland (California), however, when I try to get there through the forums tabs I get lost and seem to get a list in no particular order and can't even get there through searching.  What am I doing wrong?  I know I will love this forum once I figure out how to find what I am looking for!  But I can be so dense sometimes.  Sorry.


----------



## lovetoscrap

gardenrooms said:


> I am having a difficult time finding discussions on the board.  Can you help?  I am trying to follow the Fantasmic! Dining, Dessert and Fastpass thread but I can only seem to find it through Google.  It is under Disneyland (California), however, when I try to get there through the forums tabs I get lost and seem to get a list in no particular order and can't even get there through searching.  What am I doing wrong?  I know I will love this forum once I figure out how to find what I am looking for!  But I can be so dense sometimes.  Sorry.


Are you viewing on a mobile device or a computer?
The best thing to do would be to "Watch" the thread you are following.  There is an option to do that in the top right just above the first post on each page of the thread. Then on the DIS Toolbar at the top there is a place to click for "Watched Threads". (this is on a computer-- I don't use mobile).  
Threads appear in order by the time of the last post, so if no one has responded recently to the post you are watching it will be further down the page.


----------



## JayNYC

Happy to be part of the community!  Newbie to DIS, been a DVC member since 2001.


----------



## gardenrooms

Thank you lovetoscrap.  I think I've got it straight now and I do LOVE your boards.  I was a longtime follower of another board which, I am sorry to say, has become very inactive.  You have so many great posters this is the perfect place to get my Disney fix along a lot of really good info.


----------



## Belle in the bayou

Hi!  I'm a long time lurker, but since I make a trip every couple of years I finally decided to join up.  Disboards has been absolutely wonderful in planning my last couple of trips so I'm hoping to continue getting great information and perhaps meet some fellow Disney addicts.  So happy to be here!


----------



## Amy Calk Smith

I am so happy to have found DIS! What great information!! This is so helpful. I've visited WDW three times... 1993, 2012, 2015 and a trip planned for May 2018. My family and I love Disney World. Such great memories have been made there.


----------



## Lottie LaBouff

Hey everyone! I'm new here. Really happy to have found this place to further my Disney obsession. I'm a former WDW Cast Member and now find myself a WDW Annual Passholder instead!


----------



## Diane Rybski

Hello,
This is my first post. My fiancé and I are in the early stages of planning our Disney trip for October or November of 2018! So much info!!


----------



## Lisanell

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


"they" say to learn new things to keep the brain young and active. Here goes.


----------



## Lisanell

I'm knew and am curious about the dates of the posts, they seem tp be old. how do I view the current posts ?


----------



## Lisanell

Nevermind, I think I found it by accident.


----------



## Lisanell

I am going on my 2nd cruise in January 2018. I've never wanted to go on a cruise and my husband and I were talked into cruising for the family vacation in 2016. We love WDW so we booked the entire family including our oldest daughters fiance. It was AMAZING and I am sold. My daughter and her now husband are taking their 1st anniversary on a 7 day DC and I am going on a 4day with daughter-in-law , grands and a friend. Can't wait.


----------



## Lisanell

I will be sailing on the Magic end of January, out of Miami. I am interested in joing a Fish Extender group.


----------



## Bkcarney

A Disney cruise sounds awesome!! I have been wanting to go on one for a couple of years, but I keep going back to WDW instead Hopefully soon I will be able to afford to do both in 1 vacation!!


----------



## Lisanell

Bkcarney said:


> A Disney cruise sounds awesome!! I have been wanting to go on one for a couple of years, but I keep going back to WDW instead Hopefully soon I will be able to afford to do both in 1 vacation!!


That's what my daughter and son-in-law are doing to celebrate their 1st anniversary. It's more like their honeymoon a year and a half after the fact. They are taking a 7 day cruise then spending 3 days at WDW and staying on the property. Try a 4 day for your 1st adventure. Ours was amazing and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Little T

Hi I'm Talin and I just joined here. I of course love Disney and look forward to talking about it here. I am 13 years old and will be starting the 8th Grade and I am home schooled by my Mom. I also love Gymnastic. If you want to know more about me just check out my profile page information.


----------



## N.L. Michaelis

Just reaching out to say hello! New to DISboards , but certainly not new to DLR. We're there once a week or more on our days off enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## JFF1312

Hello everyone! I'm new here. Really happy to have found this source of info. Thank you!!


----------



## Jenna Nakamichi

Hi! New to disboards and I am currently an annual passholder at Disneyland.


----------



## emily nicole

Hi everyone! New here. Hoping to stay on top of the latest Disney news/changes. Also, looking forward to participating in the trip report board. Love reading about trips until I get to take my next one.


----------



## Bug Gal

Hey everyone I'm Amelia and I am 17 years old. Been to WDW once and DL 3 times in my life. My love is riding horses and I am I think still the youngest Apprentice Female Jockey on the West Coast unless someone else has now come along that is younger that I am not aware of. I am from Tucson, Arizona, but now am living in Arcadia, California.


----------



## Grim Grinning Rob

Hello everyone, i'm new to the boards but not to the podcast. In the past year i've done 2 2week trips and a 1week before this my last trip to DW was 94. Glad to be here .


----------



## megpie

Hi everyone! I'm a bit of a longtime lurker, but this is my first post on the boards.  I visit WDW two to three times per year, and I find something new to do or try each time thanks to the great information on Disboards.  I'm currently 38 days from my next trip, and I can't wait!


----------



## gtbee

hey everyone - big time disney addicts here. long time lurkers


----------



## tomlinson

Long time lurker, finally starting to post and interact. Next Disney vacation is 22 Oct - 29 Oct!


----------



## Millie98

Hi guys! I'm Millie and I'm new to DIS boards but I've knew about it for ages because my mum had it for the first time we went to Disney world. I'm a student so I holiday to Disney is a bit far away right now but I'm desperate to go back


----------



## MinnieFromMA

Hi, I've been lurking for years and finally decided to sign up!


----------



## Daph-a-Disney

Hi! I just joined, and I am excited to see what everyone has to say.


----------



## Mandylew24

Excited to have found this forum and start to learn more about Disney. Going for the first time in October, and we are all over the moon!!


----------



## Sunshineloveizzy25

I'm so excited, I'm going on my first Disney Cruise in a few weeks!!!


----------



## BRWombat

Finally signed up after years of lurking! Greetings and pixie dust from Texas!


----------



## GADismaniac

Hey everyone! I've been a serious lurker and finally decided to sign up! Love all the reviews and advice and looking forward to our 4th trip to WDW this Thanksgiving!


----------



## kimannef

Hi there! I finally joined the boards and am excited to contribute! Going back to WDW in november, can't wait!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Been looking at the board for a loooong time. So much good info here!  Glad I decided to join!


----------



## Babywearingmama

I am so excited to learn more about this wonderful place.


----------



## Katlaf35

After reading tons of different threads, I finally decided to join!  Excited to finally join in on the conversation!  I love discussing all things Disney!


----------



## whitesidelady

Found this site via Hurricane Irma and became member to get in on the conversation. First time joining any forum, so I am looking forward to learning the ropes and using this as an advantage for our upcoming Disney Christmas Vacation!


----------



## RaReKee

Hey there! well I must say that this is overwhelming. This is our first time to DisneyWorld and since I was late on everything in booking my resto reservations all the best reservation that ive heard are all booked :-( . Someone told me that there's a chance that someone might give up on their reservation. How do I do that. My daughter loves beauty and the beast and would be delighted to get reserved to " Be our guest". Help please!


----------



## siskaren

RaReKee said:


> Hey there! well I must say that this is overwhelming. This is our first time to DisneyWorld and since I was late on everything in booking my resto reservations all the best reservation that ive heard are all booked :-( . Someone told me that there's a chance that someone might give up on their reservation. How do I do that. My daughter loves beauty and the beast and would be delighted to get reserved to " Be our guest". Help please!



Look for a thread for the month you're going here:

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-reservations.180/


----------



## Still_N_Charge

I was a longtime lurker and finally registered. I have always love this community!


----------



## Piglet001

Longtime listener of Dis Unplugged, just joined the boards!


----------



## Piglet001

siskaren said:


> Click on the name of the person who you want to send a pm to and on the pop-up click where it says "Start a Conversation".
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have 10 posts before you can send or receive a pm.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## RobinMouse

I've also been lurking and am coming out of my cave as we have a Dream Cruise next week and WDW the following week!!


----------



## Kellybelly78

Hi All, 

Just joined! Booked my first DVC Trip in February for my 40th Birthday!


----------



## The Vitaphone Queen

Greetings and salutations!

I've lurked for years, but I just signed up tonight. This is actually my second post, as I commented on "Funniest Overheard Comments Part II". Oops.

I am going with my mom (and a whole bunch of other family members) to WDW this Thanksgiving. Or this Christmas. I dunno. Darn you, Irma. 

By the way, I am Autistic and proud. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## iLoveThaMagic

Lurked for years! Now I'm finally official...


----------



## kitjos

Long time lurker too! . Still no idea how to add profile picture or signature but ill sort that out at a later date . Me and my family are from the UK (DH, 2yo DS, 5yo DD) have never travelled to Florida, let alone WDW! Im a big Disney fan but husband no so much, he's still game to visit though. Waiting for our kids to be a little older before we head off, more because of the long haul flight. I LOVE looking through this forum and have learned loads so far x


----------



## siskaren

kitjos said:


> Long time lurker too! . Still no idea how to add profile picture or signature but ill sort that out at a later date . Me and my family are from the UK (DH, 2yo DS, 5yo DD) have never travelled to Florida, let alone WDW! Im a big Disney fan but husband no so much, he's still game to visit though. Waiting for our kids to be a little older before we head off, more because of the long haul flight. I LOVE looking through this forum and have learned loads so far x



You need to have 10 posts before you can add a profile picture or signature.


----------



## kitjos

^^ Ahh right. Thanks for info


----------



## wrb3bg

can't wait to meet new people!!!


----------



## AlanMouse78

I guess I'm kind of rare in that I haven't been lurking long. We're just planning our first trip to Orlando in 15 years next June, so I thought I'd log in and take a look around. It's a bit overwhelming!


----------



## MissMolly96

Hi Im Molly I love disney live a short distance from Disneyland try to go as much as I can, pretty much my second home! Looking to get to know all the fellow disney lovers!


----------



## hungrydonut

Joined a few months ago, and this is my first post. I'm hoping to go to Disney next year. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## hungrydonut

AlanMouse78 said:


> I guess I'm kind of rare in that I haven't been lurking long. We're just planning our first trip to Orlando in 15 years next June, so I thought I'd log in and take a look around. It's a bit overwhelming!



I'm new too and a bit overwhelmed myself! Have an awesome trip!


----------



## sacox1978

I was told a long time ago to sign up for the Disboards and I didn't...now I'm wishing I did! Looking forward to all the information here! =)


----------



## mreeves562

Hi! Long time lurker and used these forums to help with our last trip in 2015.  Looking forward to a trip in Feb of 2018


----------



## Pamsoup81

First time disney goer and poster here.  Just scheduled our first trip for the busiest week at Disney.  not the smartest week to go I guess but its the only week that would work.  So here we go....


----------



## hungrydonut

Pamsoup81 said:


> First time disney goer and poster here.  Just scheduled our first trip for the busiest week at Disney.  not the smartest week to go I guess but its the only week that would work.  So here we go....



That’s so exciting! Have a great time!!!


----------



## ssgjason

New guy. Wish I would have found this place sooner!


----------



## SleepingBeauty99

Also a long time lurker! So much great information for planning our Christmas trip!


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

Thank you!


----------



## emiliemtblanc

Great initiave! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## foodiddiedoo

First post on the boards, been a lifelong Disney fan and have always loved going to the parks in California and Florida.  We're going on our first "family" trip to Disney World in February with my parents, my husband, and our daughter who turns 3 in several months.  I'm really excited for this trip, but also nervous as it's my daughter's first plane ride, first long vacation, and our first time traveling with the grandparents (outside a few overnight weddings).   Fingers crossed we all have a blast.


----------



## Domestic_Disney_Dreams

Pamsoup81 said:


> First time disney goer and poster here.  Just scheduled our first trip for the busiest week at Disney.  not the smartest week to go I guess but its the only week that would work.  So here we go....


Planning is a MUST for you!


----------



## SimplyTink

Hi all! Just joined and looking forward to reading up on all things Disney. There is so much information here! We love going to Disney World but are going to try planning a trip to Disneyland in 2018


----------



## Ponoche

How's it going? I just got the Disney bug, and have really been enjoying the boards, so I decided to jump on in.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## vicky mcmillan

Less than a month till our trip.... I feel way behind- but still can't wait!


----------



## LTiffany

I am returning after being away for several years. I can't seem to get back my old account. Any ideas on how I can recover it? Either way, it is nice to back and to be planning another trip.


----------



## Tiffani McLean

Our FIRST Disney Cruise is in 45 days and we are excited!


----------



## michelle guitron

I had a late party add of just 1 person if I happen not to get a ADR do you think when we arrive they can just add that one person what are the chances ???


----------



## foodiddiedoo

michelle guitron said:


> I had a late party add of just 1 person if I happen not to get a ADR do you think when we arrive they can just add that one person what are the chances ???


How many was your original party?  If it was 5 or 3 then the table would obviously already sit 6 or 4 so it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## michelle guitron

foodiddiedoo said:


> How many was your original party?  If it was 5 or 3 then the table would obviously already sit 6 or 4 so it wouldn't be a big deal.


Yes it was orginally 3 of us now its 4 I need to add him to ohana breakfast and dinner thanksgiving week.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

michelle guitron said:


> Yes it was orginally 3 of us now its 4 I need to add him to ohana breakfast and dinner thanksgiving week.


Why not call guest services and tell them you need to add another name to your reservation.  Then you won't have to worry about losing your time, and still be on the up and up?


----------



## CogsworthTN

My husband and I are planning another trip in May 2018 to the BWI. We fell in love with that resort in 2015 and it just keeps calling us back.


----------



## rczar311

Excited to be here!


----------



## whatsamotto

I love listening to the WDW podcast and have been listening for over a year or so. Excited to finally register on here! Listening and reading about Disney helps since I miss it so much! Hi everyone


----------



## woolf5150

Been on here for over 5 years and love this site and community!!


----------



## Dan Bressler

HI EVERYONE!  My wife and I browse these forums often to get some inside tips and tricks, and now it's time for me to share something of my own...  I write a lot of instrumental music on my keyboard, and I composed something for Disney that I HOPE that someday they will notice and allow me to write more music for them.  It's a 'mash-up' of many of your favorite rides, attractions, and shows at the Magic Kingdom  (see if you can pick out all of them as you listen!) and you can listen to it here:  https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=13647728  Please enjoy and let me know what you think!


----------



## TangledOne

New here! Happy to have another place to learn and talk about my obsession!


----------



## Pamela Fletcher

LOVING THAT I FOUND THIS SITE!


----------



## Erin Martin

First time here and learning the ropes. I have researched what I feel like to be every nook and cranny of Disney World and I'm a huge fan of the Dreams Unlimited and Dis Unplugged vids. Thanks for being so awesome!


----------



## MRACorrea

HELLO!!!  So excited to have found this community!


----------



## PixieDustSince1990

I finally decided to join after months of watching Dis YouTube videos. Haven't done a message board since 2009, so I'm probably rusty, but I'll try my best!


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

We are planning a WDW vacation for 2019, and I figured I should join a forum, and brush up on all the new things happening at WDW.  Haven't been in 3+ years.


----------



## haydenlyle12

Hello from Rhode Island!


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

Hello from IL!  I look forward to planning my next WDW vacation with other Disers.

Edit to add:  oops, looks like I already posted here!  Too excited about getting my post count to 10.  lol


----------



## Steven Leandres

Hi all! I found the forum after watching a ton of Dis Unplugged videos on youtube.  I am long time Disneyland AP making our first ever visit to WDW in 4 weeks!


----------



## CogsworthTN

Steven Leandres said:


> Hi all! I found the forum after watching a ton of Dis Unplugged videos on youtube.  I am long time Disneyland AP making our first ever visit to WDW in 4 weeks!



 To the Disboards.


----------



## Raedene Counts

Hello, this is my first post and I am so excited to have joined. Looking forward to finding out more information.


----------



## ann3k3b

Hi


----------



## Bryce Trillo

Hello everyone! I watch The Dis content everyday. Figured I should check out the boards. Can't wait to dive in more and mouse talk


----------



## tams0375

Super excited to be here!  I can't wait for the road ahead!


----------



## mimijudy1975

How far ahead do we need to allow for the MAG Express to get up to the Orlando airport for  a 7:00 pm flight Feb 9th. I know we have to be at the airport at least 2 hours prior to flight back to Houston Texas.


----------



## siskaren

mimijudy1975 said:


> How far ahead do we need to allow for the MAG Express to get up to the Orlando airport for  a 7:00 pm flight Feb 9th. I know we have to be at the airport at least 2 hours prior to flight back to Houston Texas.



You don't get to choose the time ME picks you up - you'll get picked up 3 hours before your flight time, plus or minus 15 minutes, so 3:45-4:15.


----------



## MaximusHess

been lurking for years, and finally ready to contribute.  Looking forward to all the info and conversations.  Family is big Disney fanatics and we just recently moved from PA to West Palm Beach, a little closer to the magic!


----------



## helene1234

Thanks for your welcome !!


----------



## lfortin16

Does anyone have photos of the new villas at Copper Creek?


----------



## EdTay

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


I joined the March 2018 Disney Dream. Someone on this link shared a link for us to join a Facebook group. Is that against the rules?


----------



## mimijudy1975

Can we find put ahead of our trip if Splash Mountain will be open. It’s my grandaugter’s first trip to Disey World during the first week of February. Didnt know if this ride closes during cold days. Any tips on where to sit so we don’t get wet ?


----------



## siskaren

mimijudy1975 said:


> Can we find put ahead of our trip if Splash Mountain will be open. It’s my grandaugter’s first trip to Disey World during the first week of February. Didnt know if this ride closes during cold days. Any tips on where to sit so we don’t get wet ?



Splash Mountain doesn't close because it's cold, but it does typically close for a refurbishment at the beginning of the year. It is currently closed for refurbishment, but should re-open on February 2nd. You're more likely to get wet in the front row.

BTW, it's better to post your questions in a new thread in the appropriate sub-forum (Transportation for your ME question and Theme Park Attractions and Strategies for the Splash Mountain question, for instance) rather than posting them in this thread, that not a lot of people read.


----------



## CricketCred

Finally joined! Howdy Folks.


----------



## Heather Mooney

Decided to finally join after watching the DIS and the DIS Unplugged for a while now.    I've been to Disney many times but excited I finally have a Florida resident annual pass so I can enjoy the Disney magic more often.


----------



## joslynnfae

Just joined! Excited for all the info I’ll find here! Prepping for my first trip to WDW end of Feb


----------



## Jon E Roorda

Have been lurking around for awhile now and will now say hello from Iowa. Family is planning our 3rd trip the WDW Dec 2018. Working out details for accommodations and looking hard at buying DVC points. First wanted AKL Kidani but wife saw Old Key West so that’s in mix. Family includes 14 and 11 son daughter respectively. Have stayed at POFC BC (two years ago). Originally booked WL but canceled it because of the DVC route. 

Anyway howdy from Iowa and no we don’t grow potatoes


----------



## Kreepshow

First post!  Me and my wife will be traveling in may to take our 5 year old daughter to Meet the Mouse for the first time on her birthday!  We can’t wait!


----------



## camper39828

Finally joined after a couple of YEARS lurking.   We've been camping at the Fort many times.


----------



## THSRock82

I am a avid Disney buff and am a current DVC member. I love Disney and go as much as I can even though it is about a 13 hour drive from my home. Looking to learn more about Disney of this forum.


----------



## Savingfordisney15

Hello, just joined and trying to figure everything out. Planning our first trip to WDW in May 2018. Super excited!


----------



## FWphanatic

Wait?!?!  I just realized Pete Werner is "my" Pete Werner I found on line in May and have been OBSESSED with the past few months!  I LOVE the DIS unplugged!  My family makes fun of me because I'm always "watching one of those podcasts."  Now my husband is hooked (wondering where Pete was a few weeks ago!).  I love the staff and am hoping to run into some of you in August!!  I look forward to my noonish updates everyday!  I feel like I know all of you   You all make me SO happy (especially knowing there are other crazy Disney fans out there like me)!  Keep up the great work! Love you guys!!


----------



## Evermore

Planning our first trip this June. Family of four, twin girls will be turning 5 years old at WDW. Pretty excited and the forums here have been a great resource in getting this trip planned out.


----------



## Lola10

I’ve been lurking a while but decided to sign up, particularly as I’m in the midst of the fun planning for the September 18 anf the DIS is full of useful discussions


----------



## Disney Duchess

Hello Disney Fans! I've been going to the parks since the 90s. I make the pilgrimage to the parks once sometimes twice a year. 
 I joined the Dis Boards because I need friends that are just as obsessed as I am.


----------



## DisneyDoucet

New but not new. Had a profile years ago and lost everything somehow so starting fresh!!


----------



## Strawberry15

Finally starting to post - have been going to Disney since the early 80s! Finally convinced my husband to get annual passes for the family this year. I love listening to the DISUnplugged podcasts when I walk my dog!


----------



## Always Believe

Savingfordisney15 said:


> Hello, just joined and trying to figure everything out. Planning our first trip to WDW in May 2018. Super excited!


Us too! Where are you staying on site or off?


----------



## Taylor Vu

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


I thought I was doing extremely extensive research as it was..and then I found you guys! Excited to learn more for my trip in June.


----------



## nancyjrn

Hello!  Love reading through all these posts.  New to the Dis board.  Can't wait for our trip in April


----------



## disneynurse03

So thankful for forums and boards like these. We are planning a trip for August of this year. Last time we went I decided to "wing it".  Needless to say I've learned from that experience and we are doing it right this time...ADR and FPs. Hoping we can get to a MNSSHP if we are lucky with our timing!


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Planning our second trip to WDW May 2018!  So Excited!


----------



## jaymie.b

Hi everyone! Long time Disboards reader here finally signed up. =)


----------



## WitchHazel

I have lurked on this board for years. I commented on my first post today.


----------



## Christine Stork

Hi. First post here. How do I change my username? Tried searching and couldn’t find anything. I accidentally put my real name.


----------



## ScottKC

I finally joined today after lurking for a while. Really enjoying the upbeat friendly vibe here and that the overall tone seems more positive than some other Disney Boards. Going to WDW this week for the After Hours Party and Flower & Garden Festival, can't wait to participate more.


----------



## Hwtucker

YAY! Love all the discussions and opportunities to make your trip the best on here


----------



## disdad_zach

Long time lurker. Thought I would start participating to get some help for our upcoming trip.


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Looking forward to our upcoming trip!  Love the ideas and discussions that everyone on here shares!  Excited to be a part of it!


----------



## TrooperMickey

New Member, Long time lurker! Hello to all!


----------



## sheila14

Where can I find a thread at to explain the steps of earning my ears, Mouseketeer, etc


----------



## mansour

Less than a month till our trip.... I feel way behind- but still can't wait!


----------



## motherof5

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


----------



## motherof5

I am new to posting.  Not sure how to navigate this site yet.  Any tidbits of information would be appreciated.


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> I am new to posting.  Not sure how to navigate this site yet.  Any tidbits of information would be appreciated.


Also wondering about these titles like earning my ears etc.  What does that mean?


----------



## motherof5

how do you earn status? I see some people have earning my ears etc...


----------



## all*4*love

Thanks


----------



## River Countree

I've been lurking for awhile and decided to join up. Learned lots of new things already. Been a long time since I've been to Disney World. Never been to Disney Land or on a cruise or to any other Disney park but dream of going.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## themostcuriousoyster

Long time Dis Unplugged viewer and glad to be on the forum


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Hello from another new member. I found the Dis Unplugged on YouTube about 6 months ago when we first booked our trip. I have read lots of the threads on these boards and found a wealth of information, so I figured it was about time I joined. 

I’m in Scotland, and am a lifelong Disney fan. I have only been to WDW once before, about 30 years ago for 2 days, and I don’t remember much. I’m sure that loses me some credibility, so in my defence I was at (then) EuroDisney for its opening weekend and I worked in my local Disney Store while at uni. Nonetheless, I was astonished when I started researching our upcoming trip (4 weeks at CRS and Boardwalk in October) at the amount of planning involved. Please forgive what will certainly be some stupid questions, esp with my ADR booking date fast approaching.


----------



## DISDenken

Long-time casual lurker, first-time member!    (Sorry themostcuriousoyster, I don't mean to snatch your line from you)  Finally joining after all this time.


----------



## mliberman

Hello!  I'm newish to the boards. Could have sworn I had an account but can't figure out what it was linked to.  So I'm back


----------



## DISDenken

mliberman said:


> Hello!  I'm newish to the boards. Could have sworn I had an account but can't figure out what it was linked to.  So I'm back


Welcome back.  I could have sworn I had one on here, too.  But after searching my password manager software and other places, I discovered I was mistaken.


----------



## HiddenDewey

Looking forward to learning as much as possible.


----------



## Mumketeer

Hello!
Not new to Disney World just this website.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Hi there!  Long time listener, first time caller...


----------



## Tatooine1

Hi there! I'm new here, found it while googling about itineraries for Disney vacation, we're having our first inJune... we're very excited!


----------



## Mumketeer

Mumketeer said:


> Hello!
> Not new to Disney World just this website.





Tatooine1 said:


> Hi there! I'm new here, found it while googling about itineraries for Disney vacation, we're having our first inJune... we're very excited!


----------



## Mumketeer

Well, we are all in this together! This is will be my 8th year (not all in a row) going to DW. Kowabunga!


----------



## Zmack

New to the  boards. Just booked stay at AKV  in Jan /19. Hoping to gain some knowledge here.


----------



## KevM

Hi.  I came across these boards a few days ago and have been enjoying reading them.  I went to WDW yearly as a kid and I've been there three times as an adult.  I'm about to go on my fourth trip, which is going to be my first runDisney event.  I'll be running the Dark Side Half Marathon.


----------



## Ritika Shaikh

new to this board planning to visit Disney land. would love to know more about it before visiting.


----------



## Disney1969

Hey Everybody!!!! New to the board, me and my family going to Disney World in December. I been but my wife and her kids hadn’t, I am so excited to take them.


----------



## HeyGirlHey

Hey everyone!  I’ve gotten a lot of great info from this site, so I finally joined in on the convo!  We are currently counting down to our trip in May!  Can’t wait!!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Just joined!  I've been lurking since last summer.  Excited to participate.  Next trip to Disneyland is this week.  Next trip to Disney World is in 13 days.  So excited!


----------



## Murron

Pete...have you ever considered a forum Disney for Seniors?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Murron said:


> Pete...have you ever considered a forum Disney for Seniors?



Our Disney for Adults and Solo Travelers board would be for those types of posts.


----------



## fraucow

I've been a lurker for a long, long time.  Looking forward to getting a little more plugged in.


----------



## pathfinder

Lurked on the boards for some time.  Glad to be a part of it now.


----------



## sneakycat

Hi! I've been a lurker for a few months. I went to Disney World for the first time in 2016 and then again last year. I can't wait to go back when I can afford it!


----------



## Mr. Jackson

sneakycat said:


> Hi! I've been a lurker for a few months. I went to Disney World for the first time in 2016 and then again last year. I can't wait to go back when I can afford it!


Me too "lurker" for a while, welcome!


----------



## Mr. Jackson

Hi all! My name is Matt and I am from upstate NY. My family of 4 and I are planning our first Disney trip for this August. We cant wait!


----------



## rhoshi

I've been a lurker for awhile now and have decided it's time to become more of a participant. I've gained a lot of knowledge from reading these forums.


----------



## BOG Tom

Just joined


----------



## Samwise75

New to this as well.  Hoping to learn lots!


----------



## Roshni_Patel

Samwise75 said:


> New to this as well.  Hoping to learn lots!


Welcome here!


----------



## seanfaulk

I work for The DIS but I’m also a lurker, but will be more present around here moving forward. I also need 10 posts to get an avatar, so here we go!


----------



## IfIRanDisney

I just joined.  I have been listening to the podcast for about 6 months. I haven't been on the boards long enough to be a lurker, but I plan to post, reply, and chat a decent amount, so hoping to get to know a bunch of you.  Looking forward to all the Disney fun!


----------



## Timpegoose

Hey all, recently joined after reading all of the wonderful information here. Heading back in December for our first time at OKW, and can't wait!


----------



## VickyKnit

Newbie on the boards here. Just completed my 8th Disney cruise on the Fantasy. Had fun, of course. Heading home from Saratoga Springs tomorrow.  Been a DVC member for 10 years.


----------



## RHMH

Dis-Friends --- 

 to Disney is the fastest way to get there.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Hi Everyone!

I am from Indonesia and I am a frequent watcher of the DIS Youtube videos.  Although I have only been to WDW twice in my life (once as a kid and once as a teen), my family is a frequent Disney Parks visitors.  Since 2011, we average 1 Disney vacations a year.  I also went to Disneyland Anaheim several times during my study in the US (even got an Annual Pass for a year).  I got married in 2011 and had our honeymoon in Disneyland Paris.  Disney Resorts have been a part of our lives since.

Dec 2011: Disneyland Paris.  Honeymoon trip.  DW's first Disneyland.
Dec 2012: Hong Kong Disneyland.
Dec 2013: Tokyo Disneyland.  DD's first Disneyland.
Dec 2014: Disneyland Paris.
Jul 2016: Tokyo Disneyland.
Mar 2017: Disneyland (Anaheim).  Solo, part of Business Trip.
Dec 2017: Tokyo Disneyland.  DS's first Disneyland.
Dec 2018: Hong Kong Disneyland.

We've never been to Shanghai yet because my family has a stigma that a Chinese vacation is difficult but I certainly have plans to visit.

Unfortunately with DD entering school age, we can only go during high season which means dealing with crowds but we are knowledgeable in fast pass usage.  My favorite rides are the Mountains (Space, Big Thunder and Splash), Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  My favorite "animation dark rides" are Alice in Wonderland and Pooh's Hunny Hunt.


----------



## Lovelylady

VickyKnit said:


> Newbie on the boards here. Just completed my 8th Disney cruise on the Fantasy. Had fun, of course. Heading home from Saratoga Springs tomorrow.  Been a DVC member for 10 years.


Hi 
I’m new on this forum but can’t  find out how I put my own post on? Could you help please thanks


----------



## TourGuideBarb2021

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! 

I haven't been here in soooo long I had to create a new profile! I'm Jenn (aka MouseEars4us from 2003) My family calls me Tour Guide Barbie when I put on my Disney Planning hat, so that worked as a new name.  

I planned a trip using The DIS for 9 family members back in 2004 and we are all going again (plus some new husbands and kiddo's) in 2021!!  There will be at least 12 of us this time! 

Glad to be back!
Jenn


----------



## TourGuideBarb2021

Lovelylady said:


> Hi
> I’m new on this forum but can’t  find out how I put my own post on? Could you help please thanks



Hi Lovelylady, 
If you haven't discovered it yet, go to the topic where you want to ask the question (Disney Resorts for example) and scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and there is a "Post New Thread" button.  You can start a new conversation that way. Hope that helps. 

Welcome!


----------



## Zarasmum

Just joined.  Brit, living in Spain. Going to WDW next May with daughter and grandson. This will be my 10th visit to Orlando WDW


----------



## *DisneyNerd*

Newb here but like my username says I am a big Disney Nerd. I am Lauren and I will be turning 16 in 7  days.


----------



## krisb1969

Hi!  I'm sorry if this info has already been listed...how can I see all of the posts I've initiated?  Thank you!!


----------



## siskaren

krisb1969 said:


> Hi!  I'm sorry if this info has already been listed...how can I see all of the posts I've initiated?  Thank you!!


----------



## siskaren

LittleJAMBAM said:


> Was told I have to a set number of posts before I can message someone, so this is me trying to get access.



You need 10 posts to message someone.


----------



## krisb1969

Hi, what I meant were the actual threads, not the count.  If they're listed anywhere I am having trouble finding them


----------



## siskaren

krisb1969 said:


> Hi, what I meant were the actual threads, not the count.  If they're listed anywhere I am having trouble finding them



Click here:





It'll show you every thread you've posted to.


----------



## ScreenCook

New to the boards but not new to Disney.   Trying to get my 10 minimum!  This is very strange for me...I don't think I've ever actually posted on a forum (of any kind) in my entire life.  Here goes nothin'.


----------



## Rayepet

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Hi,
I have been a DVC member since 1991, nice site. I cant seem to find a link to post, just reply.


----------



## LilDisHelper

Cool!


----------



## thesteveness

Hey all, not new to the boards, but new-ish to posting on here.  Look forward to chatting and nerding out with all of you!


----------



## Tiger8691

My wife and I will be traveling to Palm Springs on July 2 for our 25th wedding anniversary. We have been to WDW many times with our two girls. I'm trying to convince my wife that we should go to Disneyland. She has been once and I've never been. We would have to drive down and back in one day. We have no tickets and no reservations. So my question is this, is it worth the trip from Palm Springs and back for only one day at DL? One other thing, it would have to be on July 4th. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## MICHELLE SULLIVAN

Planning a trip in April 2019!  It will be my Daughter and Husband's first trips!  It will be my 2nd, but it's been 15 years since I went.  So excited!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tiger8691 said:


> My wife and I will be traveling to Palm Springs on July 2 for our 25th wedding anniversary. We have been to WDW many times with our two girls. I'm trying to convince my wife that we should go to Disneyland. She has been once and I've never been. We would have to drive down and back in one day. We have no tickets and no reservations. So my question is this, is it worth the trip from Palm Springs and back for only one day at DL? One other thing, it would have to be on July 4th. I appreciate any advice.


Please check out our Disneyland Board and ask this question there.


----------



## KidaniZen

Hello everyone!


----------



## NyeAngel

Hello!

I'm NyeAngel. I've been reading DisBoards forum posts for years but now that I've gotten an AP, I've decided to join the forum officially. I'm sure I'll see y'all around.


----------



## vicki595

Hello all! Been lurking for a while, figured it was about time to log on and try to be social (not my strong suit...!) as I'll be activating an AP come July on a family trip, and have just "accidentally" booked flights down for a weekend in September, which may end up being my first solo trip...


----------



## Roshni_Patel

Welcome to the forum.


vicki595 said:


> Hello all! Been lurking for a while, figured it was about time to log on and try to be social (not my strong suit...!) as I'll be activating an AP come July on a family trip, and have just "accidentally" booked flights down for a weekend in September, which may end up being my first solo trip...


----------



## Christine Moosher

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


How do I post a question?????????


----------



## Daisybebe

Hi! I've been lurking for years and decided to take the plunge! We absolutely loved our first Disney cruise....California coast on The Wonder, May 16. Planning our next cruise as we speak!


----------



## Aspiring_DIS_Employee

Hello! 
I'm a HUGE Disney fan. I've pretty much been to Disney since I popped out of the womb! My mom has been going to Walt Disney World since it opened, which makes it a million times more special. Consequently, I just love EVERYTHING Disney! 
When they say Disney is a magical place, many people my age (teenagers) tell me it's full of fake magic for little kids who believe in that kind of stuff...and man does that make me mad!!! 
Disney IS a magical place! Let's not focus on what's for "kids" and what isn't, because that ruins the fun. The whole point of Disney, to me, is bringing out the "kid" in you! Now, that doesn't mean you have to have the mindset of Peter Pan; not at all! We all still have our young adult responsibilities that, no matter what we still have to at least ACKNOWLEDGE while on vacation, (such as school, part-time jobs, etc.) and unfortunately we can't just be a kid again, its not physically possible. Disney however, gives us the chance to at least bring child-like characteristics into our everyday lives. What do I mean by this? Well, let me ask you this. When you're watching the fireworks, don't you get this HUGE sense of optimism? First you are reminded of what your version of a "happily ever after" looks like, whatever that may be (a Prince Charming perhaps?), and then you are shown classic Disney films and songs in which the underdog protagonist, such as Quasimodo, reaches theirs. As a result, you really do believe that your "happily ever after" is out there, and that feeling just can't be described in words, you just have to experience it. This is the overall feeling you have as soon as you step onto the Walt Disney World property; you are suddenly living in a world where anything is possible, and a pessimist's optimism skyrockets. That right there is what I like to call Disney magic. 
Thanks for reading! I'm really excited, this is my first post on the DIS boards. I'm such a big fan of them!


----------



## kingofclubs10

Excited to be here! We are heading to our 3rd cruise in February 2019 and it's a Star Wars cruise so any tips would be great! Thanks


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Hello Everyone.


----------



## Lostgirl96

Hello everyone. I am Cosette and I just joined here. I look forward to jumping right into the discussions here.


----------



## Techniwreck

Hello,
 My grandson is turning 4 while we are in Disney. Does anyone know where we can buy a birthday cake?


----------



## heidsie96

Hi! First time posting, but my husband and I have been lurking on this site for years and have gotten many tips and just enjoyed reading many TR.  Thought I would finally sign up and let everyone know we are here!


----------



## BatuurGuide

Hi, all! Been lurking forever and decided it was time to finally take the plunge so I could participate in conversations here. Excited to be a part of the community!


----------



## HauntedHollywoodTower

Hello everyone! I have been stalking this website for so long, now I have just decided to join on the Disney party!


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Hi everyone. I am new to the site and looking for a community with a lot of other Mickey lovers to talk Disney with!


----------



## sweetnbittergem

Hello DIS/Disney fans!

I've loved Disney since childhood (like most), but I recently took the deep dive and started going on Disney related boards and subreddits to consume all things Disney. A little about me:

Favorite Princess: Mulan (okay technically not, so it would be Aurora if that doesn't count)
Favorite Prince: Phillip 
Favorite Villain: Maleficent 
Currently obsessed with: Ducktales & Big Hero 6 TV show, TimtheTracker videos

Hope to have great chats with everyone!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

Quick question. There used to be a list of people each day that were having a birthday. I'm just curious if that still happens? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Gondorr

Hi everyone. Finally signed up so can get into discussions. Been watching the videos and going through the site for a long time.


----------



## Ghost Host 998

Hello Everyone! This sight has helped me with the vague and hard to find questions about planning a Disney vacation. As my family is planning its 5th vacation to WDW in 6 years, I figured that I may be able to offer something to those taking the plunge for the first time.


----------



## lizardlife

Hello DIS! I've been lurking on your boards for a while now and have finally decide to take the plunge.

I am a former Disneyland Tour Guide and while I am still well connected with my Disneyland family, I have recently started to branch out to WDW and Disney Cruise Lines so I am grateful for all the other discussions on this board. Cheers!


----------



## USAFRetired

Hello all, 53 yr old retired US Air Force here, huge Disney fan whole life, just concluding 8-day stay at DW right now.

Question for this forum, is there a place to discuss the unique aspects/lessons learned from the Shades of Green Hotel (where we stay every time we come)?


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

Hi everyone! came across DIS while planning my 2nd WDW trip (first as a adult) heading down in in late Sept and cannot wait!!


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

any help finding information on buses from the hotels in DS?


----------



## Suziewan

Hello -- I'm looking for the thread with everyone's dates.  I'd like to find a January 2020 group.


----------



## JackieJC

Hi, From New York. Another Disney trip in less than two weeks with my family of 7. Excited!


----------



## serpymom

I have questions about one of the Adventures by Disney trips.  Can someone tell me how to post my questions.  I am not very computer savvy as you can tell.  I just can't figure it out.  Thanks.


----------



## ZTator




----------



## ZTator

Disneyfan63 said:


> I really can't say why I haven't posted in so long, but I just wanted to say hi and to find out how to get one of those countdown timers.
> 
> I'm going on a solo 12 day/11 night trip to the Mouse House in early December, and I'd like to reconnect.
> 
> Nice to be back!
> 
> Jim


I would also like to know how to put a countdown timer on mine?


----------



## ZTator




----------



## ndwiese

ZTator said:


> My family is planning a trip for April of 2020 I also would like to find a group that's planning a trip for that long off.



We are planning an early 2020 trip...most likely late February.


----------



## sarbear205

Hi everyone! I came across Disboards while I was planning a Disney trip with my parents and little brother. It's been super helpful!


----------



## Britany Callahan

Very excited to be here and learn : )


----------



## sayaffy

hi!
I live in JAPAN, and I love Disney!
in Sep, I will go WDW and DCL.
this post is my first! and I hope communicate to lots people!!

with big love!


----------



## lisasummy

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## lisasummy

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Thanks


----------



## lisasummy

Thanks


----------



## We~Ivy

Hello Disney fellows,

I’m very new here, so excited finding this forum. I’ve been crazy about Disney since ages. I can’t wait to browse around.


----------



## steppebrother

Help, how do I add a photo to my profile?  If I click there from my profile page is says I can't.


----------



## We~Ivy

steppebrother said:


> Help, how do I add a photo to my profile?  If I click there from my profile page is says I can't.


Hey

It said u have to have enough post (10) to add a profile pic.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/avatar-and-signature-issues-read-here-first.3396992/


----------



## We~Ivy

ZTator said:


> My family is planning a trip for April of 2020 I also would like to find a group that's planning a trip for that long off.


Envy u guys

Hope u all have fun


----------



## PeachMacaron

Hello everyone! I've been a fan of the DIS YouTube channels for about two years now, and I actually had an account previously that has long since been lost to the void due to it's original email now being defunct, so I'm here to start afresh! I'm hopefully to actually be a bit more active now that I'm much more familiar with the DIS crew!


----------



## Taffyta

Hello all! I’m a new SoCal resident and just spent my birthday at the happiest place on earth! It was my third trip to Disneyland and I look forward to getting an annual passport!!


----------



## Joyful Jamie

Hey! New here and trying to find my way around! So excited for our Christmas Disney Vacation!!!!


----------



## Lmrga4281

Hello from Atlanta! In 2 weeks, we'll be attending MNSSHP for the first time! So excited.


----------



## spicey

Hi there everyone! I'm planning a trip in two months and want to learn all about the new changes since my last trip.  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## soarin2018

Hi everyone! Looking forward to planning my 2019 Polynesian vacation! First timer!


----------



## Cindy456838

I am 2 hours in and hooked on all the information!!


----------



## ArtfulDodger

Just joined! I'm from Maryland. I've been to Florida a few times, but haven't yet made it to Orlando. I hope to, one of these days!


----------



## soarin2018

I'm still new to posting but I love all of the helpful information on here! Can't wait for Disney trip 2019!


----------



## Disney-Nerd-4-Life

Wow I love this website lots of info and very well organized. I love all things disney


----------



## Mark Adams

*Was a member back when Pete ran the boards. Can't remember how to sign in. NEbody?*


----------



## Teyanna Drews

Hello! New here!


----------



## KimmDawn

Hi I'm new here.  Going to Disney in November!!!


----------



## DisneyMomma14

Hi everyone!! I can't believe I have just discovered this! I have been going to Disney my entire life and just last year I introduced my 1.5 year old to the wonderful world of Disney! Going in November


----------



## VRp

Just a hello. New to the group. First time annual pass holder! Love the info found so far.


----------



## KimmDawn

DisneyMomma14 said:


> Hi everyone!! I can't believe I have just discovered this! I have been going to Disney my entire life and just last year I introduced my 1.5 year old to the wonderful world of Disney! Going in November


When in Nov?!


----------



## Disney2019

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hi there,
New here!


----------



## CelticStar213

Ello all, I found this forum through one of my coworkers and from what I see so far its going to be a great resource for planning the Disney trip my best friend and I plan to take in 2020! 

See ya'll around the boards!


----------



## Babacuss

Love It here, see everyone on the boards!!


----------



## Callum Armstrong

Hi long time watcher/listener new to the boards! Looking forward to learning and meeting new people


----------



## MJJK

Brisully said:


> HOWDY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the DIS!!!!!!!


Very happy to be a part of this


----------



## MJJK

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Pete it is a true honor to watch all of you on the podcasts videos and now on the DISboards. You all pay it forward in true happiness I call all of you Ambassadors of the Magic. I look forward to the now and to the future.  Thanks for creating something so AMAZING


----------



## MJJK

KayleeUK said:


> Welcome Nici


Hi Kaylee


----------



## MJJK

KayleeUK said:


> Welcome Nici


Hi from NY


----------



## MJJK

Liesa said:


> Hi,
> i am new to this site! have just been told about it from a friend,   looks great!
> we are going to florida again (3rd trip) November 1st this year am sooooooo looking forward to it!   cannot get enough of it!


Its wonderful


----------



## MJJK

WebmasterKathy said:


> There is a Chat Schedule at the top of this forum that will tell you when chats are scheduled.


Excellent thanks for the info


----------



## MJJK

swtnikki said:


> Welcome all new people to the Disney forum! I hope y'all enjoy yourselves here.


Thank you.


----------



## MJJK

KayleeUK said:


> Welcome to the DIS


Thanks so much


----------



## MJJK

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Thank you so much  looking forward to this


----------



## TheJLiz

How do you post?


----------



## Kay Tor

Hi everyone I’m new here!  I wanted to say hello, and ask for a little help on how to post questions I have on here.  Have a magical day.


----------



## Judi Ann

I just found these boards this a.m.  Been to Disney several times but not for many years.  Looking forward to going back in June 2019.


----------



## BridgeetteIupe

I am new here! Have been to Disney World and Disney land many times. Can't wait to go back. We are booked for another Cruise this summer we have been on all ships. Extremely excited to get back on the Wonder heading to Alaska.


----------



## lingling83

Hello! I've been listening/watching the podcasts and youtube channel for months but just joined the boards today. Huge Disney fans in our house and excited to go back to Disney World in January 2019!


----------



## mikehope

welcome


----------



## Emily Moretti

I'm trying to figure out why I cant message someone even though I have more than 10 posts/responses.  Can anyone help?


----------



## MeganM

Hello! Great forum here. We will be planning our first trip to DW next year as a family of 5. I found my way here as I’ve been looking into purchasing vacation points for our accommodations. Looks like I have to make 10 post/comments before I will be able to comment on certain threads or message people about purchasing their points? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## edistasiofa09

Hey Edward sort of new here


----------



## Maple Moose

Hello! Happy to be here "officially" after lurking for quite awhile. We've been bit by the Disney bug!


----------



## TikiBabe

Hello!


----------



## HoboDan2012

Welcome everyone!! From one newbie to all others!!!


----------



## stoneman

Hi everyone from Austin, Texas! I love Disney World! Been there a few times with my youngins and I'd like to make another trip there soon as it's been a few years. I'm a newb to the forum, but I thought I would come here to check out what has changed with Disney since I was last there 8+ years ago. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MSmouseFan

Hi all! I have been reading this board for the last year to get reacquainted with Disney. Thought it was about time to join. Thank you all for the great tips and advice!


----------



## kirishima

hello:）
from Japan!!

and planning WDW&DCL in March！


----------



## kirishima

anyone have advices about fish extender at cruise?


----------



## KelseyP

Hi DisBoards! I've lurked a few times but am planning my first WDW vacation, tentatively summer '19! It'll be me, my mom, and my 8 year old daughter. All 3 of us first-timers, though we've been to Disneyland many times.


----------



## kbellin

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Hi! It’s been a while since I’ve been here. I want to start a fish extender for my cruise in February. I do not know how to create a thread. Help! Thank you


----------



## luckydub

Hello disboard! I'm excited to find an active community of fellow Disney lovers.  I grew up taking trips to disney and am carrying the passion to my family now planning our second trip!


----------



## Deleys on whEleys

Hello Disboard! I am excited to be back on the boards after several years! My family and I have a trip planned Sept. 19' to visit the Mouse again and so looking forward to seeing all the changes after an 8 year gap! We love Disney and have been several times but since there was almost a decade gap, I know there will be many changes which I need to be schooled on and what better place to start than Disboards!


----------



## just stella

Hello all!!  Been a minute or two. Mostly just lurked before but...Planning my dream vacation here!!!


----------



## dergib

hello. newbie here. just booked our first vacation as a family to disney (4 yr old and 1 year) also taking both sets of grandparents.


----------



## kgosch

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


How do I get to the 10 posts in order to receive dm?  Can I just reply to people or do I have to start a thread


----------



## kgosch

dergib said:


> hello. newbie here. just booked our first vacation as a family to disney (4 yr old and 1 year) also taking both sets of grandparents.


That’s awesome. Where are you staying??


----------



## Sagacious_Sundry

Hello! I'm new to these boards, not so new to the parks (Paris, Orlando and Hong Kong so far, with California in a few months, and Shanghai and Tokyo planned within the next few years). I've been doing so much research before my once-in-a-lifetime trip to California and spending so much time lurking around forums, I figured it was about time I joined! California this spring will be my first Disney trip without my parents, its just going to be myself and my Disney-mad younger sister, so I have to make sure I don't miss a thing in our planning!


----------



## poooh

Sagacious_Sundry said:


> Hello! I'm new to these boards, not so new to the parks (Paris, Orlando and Hong Kong so far, with California in a few months, and Shanghai and Tokyo planned within the next few years). I've been doing so much research before my once-in-a-lifetime trip to California and spending so much time lurking around forums, I figured it was about time I joined! California this spring will be my first Disney trip without my parents, its just going to be myself and my Disney-mad younger sister, so I have to make sure I don't miss a thing in our planning!



I also joined the DIS right before my first trip without my parents. Just my sister and I. I found it to be extremely helpful, as I had never planned a WDW vacation myself before. I found some invaluable information here that really helped us get the most out of our trip. I'm sure you will feel the same!


----------



## Sagacious_Sundry

poooh said:


> I also joined the DIS right before my first trip without my parents. Just my sister and I. I found it to be extremely helpful, as I had never planned a WDW vacation myself before. I found some invaluable information here that really helped us get the most out of our trip. I'm sure you will feel the same!


I think I never fully appreciated how much work my parents put into organising our family Disney visits until I had to do it myself, thats for sure! The forums have been incredibly helpful already, all of the insights and little tips that would never have occured to me, and I'm sure theres loads more I'll find out before our trip!


----------



## motherof5

Question if someone can answer:  Under people's names it says things like "earning my ears"  what are all the different levels you earn by posts and is there a place to find all that info? mine says registered just wondering what that means


----------



## disfamily*

Hi.  I'm new to the disboards and not sure where to ask questions.  Hoping you can help me out.
1.  How old do you have to be to register (my daughter wants her own account but is only 13)  Does she use mine or can she have her own.  She does have her own e-mail address.
2.  Can multiple people in 1 house hold have different accounts or can we share a account and distinguish who is using it
3. how do you create your own posts?
4. how do you put a picture on your post 

Hope you can help.
Thanks and have a great day


----------



## Jana Grace

Hi, I just joined and I'm testing this out. I look forward to posting and getting to know everyone!


----------



## Amber Addamo

SO EXCITED to join this awesome Disney loving community!!! We love our Disney trips & can't wait to learn other tips and trips to making our vacation Magical


----------



## Alchean

Newbie here! I’ve been looking through the forums on disboards and there is so much great info here. The tips, suggestions and planning ideas are sure to enhance our upcoming Disney vacations!

Thank you for putting this page together and to everyone for sharing your insights!


----------



## mdembko

I have been reading posts in these forums for years.  My whole family are huge Disney fans and DVC members.


----------



## StacyFun

Excited to be here.  I have looked at this site for years, but just now joining!


----------



## Suejacken

StacyFun said:


> Excited to be here.  I have looked at this site for years, but just now joining!


Welcome to all the new members. I love this site and have gotten a lot of good information here


----------



## WanderingAlice

Hello!! Lifetime Disney Fan here. I think I joined this site years ago when VMK was still around..anyone remember that game by any chance? Anyways, glad to be returning!


----------



## Happy Art Teacher

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


With such cold temps today, I am so looking forward to our next WDW vacation starting at the end of May!


----------



## ohtarabell1

Still earning my ears


----------



## catherinedoe

Thanks!


----------



## JWachter

Hi... so frustrating to meet the minimum posts and now all day unable to contact 
Someone through PM.  I have not had this on other boards.... can anyone help?


----------



## DarkMarkAZ

Glad to join the page and live Disney with everyone haha


----------



## Kellina

motherof5 said:


> Question if someone can answer:  Under people's names it says things like "earning my ears"  what are all the different levels you earn by posts and is there a place to find all that info? mine says registered just wondering what that means


I wish I knew!!!!

You have less posts than me, yet I'm still Earning My Ears apparently.... Makes zero sense .... Other people's say things like O'hana under their names? Also with less posts? I don't get it?? Oh well!

Edit: ha!!!! Nevermind! It literally just changed with this post!


----------



## momcubed892

Hello! I am so excited to be part of the boards here. There is a lot of great information about Disney here.


----------



## Joe Wunsch

Hello! I am goad to be here!


----------



## giovanni2231

Hi, just wondering the status of my gold status? thank you.


----------



## Michelle Carter

Hi! New here and so far am enjoying it a lot!!! I thought that after 10 posts there wouldn't be a time limit to when I can post again (it ranges for me from like 15 to 60 mins). I'm guessing it's a newbie thing and will end soon? Sooooo, I will participate on a ton of these discussions when I get out of newbie jail HEHE Sooooo many posts I can contribute to or ask questions in!!! Loving it so far.


----------



## Bryan13

Just read through advice for newbies - thank you for that!


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

Very excited to be part of this forum, especially for SWGE opening!


----------



## MB333

Thank you for having this forum!  It’s so exciting to read about so much Disney stuff.


----------



## Chrisizzle

Recent viewer of your blogs, brand new member to the forums, and thanks to Pete’s DVC enthusiasm, I just put an offer on a DVC resale. 

On that note, I joined here to take advantage of the buy/sell DVC points Forum. I think I saw a requirement for a certain number of posts to enable private messaging. So, I am also using this introduction as post #1.

Nice to be here and look forward to contributing.


----------



## erzses

Been a member for awhile but usually as a lurker. Hello!


----------



## Prince_Hawkins

Just joined the community.

I've been a Disney fan ever since my ex, a Disneyland cast member, took me there for our first date back in 2011.

Since then, I unfortunately have only been back twice, due to the high costs and my lack of travel mobility.

It is my dream to go to WDW someday, for sure.

In the meantime, I'm still working my way through all of the Disney animated films that I never got to see when I was a kid.

Hope to meet some great friends, here.  If anybody could point me toward any essential resources for potential Disney novices (*blush*) and/or newer board members, please speak up / provide links.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Prince_Hawkins said:


> If anybody could point me toward any essential resources for potential Disney novices (*blush*) and/or newer board members, please speak up / provide links.





Prince_Hawkins said:


> Just joined the community.


Welcome to the dis.

http://blogmickey.com/

https://wdwnt.com/

http://allears.net/

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/

http://wdwent.com/


----------



## Prince_Hawkins

Dan Murphy said:


> Welcome to the dis.




Thank you!  I will check out all of those links, in short order.


----------



## driasellsfla

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Great 2b here!


----------



## driasellsfla

driasellsfla said:


> Great 2b here!


Hello hello what are the guidelines


----------



## ThomasL

Thanks; I first went to Walt Disney World around 1980.  Always liked Florida too; our family often went to Sanibel before and after they built the causeway.

I'm more interested in the nature study and scientific educational aspects of Disney World.


----------



## Jake74

I’ve camped at the fort for quite a few years now and been a lurker on here for a few years. I thought I would finally create an account.


----------



## Tefy82

How to pm others


----------



## Brett Lee

First time poster long time lurker, glad to be here.


----------



## BL82

Couldn't change my username so I had to start over


----------



## PrincessMom84

Hello! I joined this board today and now I am going to attempt to make the first of my initial ten posts. I am not really sure where a good place to do that is. I am wondering if a "reply" to something else even counts as a post.

About me: I am a stay-at-home mom from Michigan. I am also a teacher, but I am currently on a leave-of-absence to stay home with my kids. I have been to Disney World many times in my almost 35 years, but not enough! 3-4 times as a child with my family, 1 time as a teen with my friends, 2 times as an adult with friends, and once with my husband and my own children who were just 1 and 3 at the time (last year). I'm looking forward to our next trip in Nov. 2019 just before my youngest turns 3 (got to take advantage of the savings before we have to pay for her)!

I am excited to learn more about how this board is organized, to find tips for planning our next trip, and to hopefully find a good deal on renting some DVC points for our upcoming trip!


----------



## Lindsey Jones

Glad to have found these boards, we're planning our first trip to Disney World as a family (I've been 3x) - and my husband has gotten _so_ into it that we're actually going twice in 2020, and planning a Tokyo trip for 2021!  I'm not a complete novice, but this will be my first time staying on-site as an adult, and I have some questions about making reservations.  Excited to explore and hopefully find some answers and more magical tips!


----------



## Chris Hamm

Long time listener, first time caller. Very happy to join the boards. Thanks for the tips and links!


----------



## Meghannprincesspie

Hi! Counting down to my stay at All-Star Movies in May 2019!


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hello from South Wales in the UK!


----------



## UtahMama#2

Well hello! I was very VERY active on the Dis Boards from 2005-2012 but can't log in to my old account...I no longer have the same email and my old password is long gone...so I am happily starting over! I'm sure I'll reconnect with the old-timers which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Andrea Ahn

Hello! Just started listening to the podcasts for the last week and decided to finally try out the boards. Annual passholder at DisneyLand, current DVC member (as of February) so I am looking forward to all the information I can get about using my membership, and getting ready for out trip to Disney Shanghai and Tokyo in June, and our second Disney Cruise to Castaway Cay in July! So many exciting events coming up and I would love to find other Disney fans to share experiences with and share tips!


----------



## Drew_0527

I found the site a little over a year ago and then joined sometime after that, but just posted for the first time today! Looking forward to my first real trip in 35 years( I was 5 and then; i also went right before hs graduation in 02 for a grad night event at night and only to the MK so i can’t say I experienced it) and my wife and kids first ever in September!


----------



## Disney_Bunch

So excited to tap into this wealth of knowledge on the boards!


----------



## Oghadro

Hi all^_^


----------



## MickeyBarMike

i started with the youtube channel, and now I'm here too.


----------



## Horizons—1

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I live in Orlando, FL and visit the theme parks weekly. I'm excited to join the community!


----------



## Tompson999

Horizons—1 said:


> I live in Orlando, FL and visit the theme parks weekly.



You need work there


----------



## Horizons—1

Tompson999 said:


> You need work there



I did the college program back at 2014 and I was placed at Be Our Guest. It was so much fun!


----------



## Rachel Opatowsky

I'm new here, and I want to know more about DVC and Aulani. I hope this website helps.


----------



## Rachel Opatowsky

Horizons—1 said:


> I did the college program back at 2014 and I was placed at Be Our Guest. It was so much fun!


How was the college program? I wish I could have done that!


----------



## Rachel Opatowsky

Octoberbeauty said:


> Hi, I am relatively new here and just wanted to stop by and say how much I am loving the Dis!! This is an awesome board with such friendly people and helpful information. Thanks, Sherry


I love those emojis! How did you post those?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Rachel Opatowsky said:


> I love those emojis! How did you post those?


When you are in the typing box, look at the top of it and you will see a number of items that you can click on.  One is a smiley face.  Click on it.


----------



## Jason Smither

Hi, I am new here, hope you all are doing well today!


----------



## Bismuth

Been a fan of the podcast for about 4 years but I've finally gotten around to making an account here! Hey yall!


----------



## MermaidLagoonResident

Hi Everyone! A friend recently suggested I check out the site for planning info on my runDisney adventures and I am looking forward to connecting with people in the community!


----------



## AfricanLodger

Hello, I'm completely new here. Been listening to the Podcast for years, however the new DVC show has encouraged me to join the forums as I'm a relatively new (2 years) owner.


----------



## Mjo14

Where should I post a semi-complex question about the best and most cost effective way to book and pay for a room? Would that be on the budget board?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mjo14 said:


> Where should I post a semi-complex question about the best and most cost effective way to book and pay for a room? Would that be on the budget board?


I would think the resort board.


----------



## JedStarkiller

Hello from a newbie everyone! Looking forward to my families trip to WDW next spring break!


----------



## DisDave85

Hello everyone!!! Just joined the forums, currently planning a trip to WDW for my wife and I in September.


----------



## Loonyluna

Hi guys! Good morning. I've been following on Facebook for awhile but I wanted to try out the boards as well. I had a friend who was afraid of fitting on Mine Train and I'm not a youtuber or a videographer or anything haha. But I made a small video on youtube that I thought would help her get an idea about the seat. Are there any restrictions about posting YouTube videos on here if I were to make a post?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnnieBearJamboree

Hi everyone! Long time, first time. I've listened to the podcasts for years but still learning to navigate the discussion forums! 

I've been to Disney approx. a dozen times but now I'm in the process of planning a trip for just me and my boyfriend. He's never been and isn't a huge Disney fan (to say the least) but I'm scoping out experiences that I'm sure he'll love. He has an open mind and I'm excited to show him that Disney is SO much more than princesses and Space Mountain!


----------



## KingOMiami

Hey folks, I am re-introducing myself as I used to frequent the boards circa 2006-09.  Been watching the DIS Unplugged YouTube channel the last few years.  Got to meet Pete, his Mom and some of the DIS crew during our trip to BLT in March and got to thinking I should come back to the Boards and so here I am 

Pete and the gang were awesome to meet and gracious to get a picture with them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Anyway, I am hoping to become more involved again and hope to meet some great people!


----------



## AK Chewer

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Thank you, glade to be apart of the group.


----------



## AK Chewer

Well very new to the group. Hope to get know the forum and the people here.


----------



## EvilQueen~16

HI 
I'm new to the boards, looking forward with help for my upcoming vacations


----------



## sjbon76

I am brand new here. I"m already loving the posts from what seems to be a wonderful group of people. Looking forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## raunq12

I just joined this morning and I have already found answers to so many questions I had about DVC! Thanks for the great welcome!


----------



## backybri

Newbie abroad! Earning my ears! Can’t wait to look around and see what is on here. I’ve been a listener to the show for a while, and a Disney fan since out of the womb. I grew up with it, it was my era. My now husband proposed to me in Disney, not the way one would expect which made it even more magical. He got me really good. 

Thanks for the welcome! Can’t wait to check it all out! 

<3 Bri


----------



## DisneyDan87

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the boards but not new to the Dis.. I'm slightly addicted to the youtube channel and figured i'd join this great group of people on the boards! It's amazing to see such a close knit community, and I must say, out of the many Disney fan groups I belong to, this seems to have the most friendly and welcoming people out of all! Thanks everyone and looking forward to join the family!


----------



## TJ Bryant

Hello everyone thanks for all the great information


----------



## seekay39

Hi - I'm new here! Just hoping to connect to a Fish Extender group for my first ever Disney cruise!


----------



## Shavsmimi

Hello! I’m new


----------



## Disney Hippie

Hi, my name is Dawn and I am new to the forum.


----------



## Archaeren

Hello! I'm looking forward to getting to know people and being part of this community! I went to Disney for the first time in 2017 and have been every year since, but this is my first time trying to do the trip planning myself, so I'm excited that so much information is available for people!! Thank you!!


----------



## JKMillerfam

Looking forward to joining in on the conversation in the community. Have been to WDW twice (2016 & 2018) and have started to plan our 2020 return.


----------



## TCunningham

Hi everyone. I am a Disneyland (10+ Trips) and Disney World (1 Trip) veteran. My family and I are recent transplants to the greater Orlando area (Winter Garden) from the state of Nevada. Looking forward to getting an AP once the cost of the move calms down and getting some more WDW experience.


----------



## Dean Kennedy

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Have enjoyed the “boards “ very much. My days with Pete and the gang go back several years. Like Pete’s honestly on reviews which are usually spot on. Thx


----------



## 5678teacher

Hello!  I'm Catherine and we went to Disney for the first time last August!  We are looking to go back in March of 2020.  I have fallen in love!


----------



## Mr. Forest

Hello there.  My name is Thomas and I went to Walt Disney World after graduating High School in 2010.  I've always wanted to go back or go the closer location, Disneyland.  I may be going in 2020, with luck.


----------



## L.J.Dunk

Hi all!  I'm not new here.  I've been using the Disboards for the best info for years!  I just forgot my login info and figured since I'm starting a new chapter in my life why not  new log in.  Which was a great thought until I now realize I don't remember a dang thing when it comes to adding photos etc lmbo.  Looks like refreshers all around for me... I won't be bored that's for sure!


----------



## gstdog

Really enjoy using this site.


----------



## UTfan

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


When I created a post there was a box that said "tag". What do you put in there?


----------



## Flamingomo

Haven't been here in a couple of years and started back last week. There are so many new abbreviations! Is there a thread with all of the new ones? The only one I can find is quite old. Thanks!


----------



## PollyannaMom

Flamingomo said:


> Haven't been here in a couple of years and started back last week. There are so many new abbreviations! Is there a thread with all of the new ones? The only one I can find is quite old. Thanks!



Have you checked here? ~
https://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## t_liz92

I've used this board for information I don't know how many times over the years. Finally registered. Just saying hello


----------



## Flamingomo

PollyannaMom said:


> Have you checked here? ~
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


Thank you! I could only find the one that was last update in 2008 and alot of these were not on it.


----------



## itsherhappyplace

Can't wait to start reading all of the experiences and advice!


----------



## Paolo

Hello!! I´m Paolo and I'm looking forward to read more about Disney Universe, to enjoy its world. I'm above 30, I want to visit them all, and take my little children to meet them.


----------



## Pluto0914

Can't wait to start talking about Disney with other Disney lovers! We're DVC members and I've been going to WDW since I was a kid. Loved it then and love it now as a mother of 2 girls (who also love Disney of course!)


----------



## Paul 55555

Just saying hello new this year to DVC bought resale and direct .


----------



## TexasDisneyDad

Hello all!


----------



## falcon

Hi everyone,  I haven’t been on Disboards for quite a few years.  Trying to start planning a trip for May.  I have made a few posts on the DVC rent/trade board with no response.  Wondering what I’m doing wrong?? Any help would be great.  
Thanks


----------



## Thingamabob06

Hi everyone, my name is Leigh and I am a 13 year old Thingamabob who loves everything about Disney. I hope to meet others here who love Disney especially teens like myself.


----------



## rakesh928

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!


Yes lovingly placed to be!


----------



## rakesh928

Thingamabob06 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Leigh and I am a 13 year old Thingamabob who loves everything about Disney. I hope to meet others here who love Disney especially teens like myself.


Hey Leigh it very nice to meet you


----------



## Ptrejo85

So excited to have found this Site!

Lifetime Disney fan, former DL CM!

Any advice on how to get to 10 posts in order to PM and be more active on the site?

Thanks!


----------



## TorchWood

Thank You and can't wait to read all the goodies.  Long time WDW visitor.


----------



## MaryMouse79

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster




Is this site still active? Looks like lots of posts from 10 years ago or more


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ptrejo85 said:


> So excited to have found this Site!
> 
> Lifetime Disney fan, former DL CM!
> 
> Any advice on how to get to 10 posts in order to PM and be more active on the site?
> 
> Thanks!


You have 10, you are all set.


----------



## Ariadnea

Hi! New here and just wanted to get my feet wet and say hello. I’ve been reading for a while but just registered recently.  Everyone seems so friendly! Nice to meet you!


----------



## TheDuckRocks

Hi, everyone.  I'm new to the DIS Boards, but I have been having a blast the past few months watching the You Tube posts from this site.  Although new to these boards I'm not new to the wonderful world of Disney.  My first visit to Disneyland was in the first year it was open when I was 12 years old.  Yes, I'm really that old!  Will be 76 on my birthday in a couple of weeks.  Moved to the east coast and went to Disney World for the first time in 2005, been taking 2 or 3 trips down a years since.  Joined DVC 10 years ago at Old Key West and then a few months later added on Hilton Head.  We now travel just me and my hubby or take kids and grandkids with us.  All of us adults now although we'll never grow up.  This site is soooooooooo big I know it's going to take a while to get used to it.  Nice to meet you all and I think I'm going to have a fun time here.


----------



## PollyannaMom

to the newest DISers!


----------



## PollyannaMom

falcon said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven’t been on Disboards for quite a few years.  Trying to start planning a trip for May.  I have made a few posts on the DVC rent/trade board with no response.  Wondering what I’m doing wrong?? Any help would be great.
> Thanks



I'm not a DVC person, so I can't help with renting and trading, but I didn't want you to think nobody read your post here either.  Best of luck!


----------



## judyannemorgan@att.n

please help moderator - I used the wrong thing for my sign-in ( my email - how dumb! I know) how do I change it? Thanks


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

judyannemorgan@att.n said:


> please help moderator - I used the wrong thing for my sign-in ( my email - how dumb! I know) how do I change it? Thanks


Hi there,  I sent you a message.


----------



## LilGma67

Hello everyone,
I just joined and just wanted to stop here to say THANK YOU for letting me join here. I go to DISNEY quite a lot I think comparing with others so hopefully I can maybe be able to answer any questions someone may have. Do not know how all this works so would like any tips or info will be greatly appreciated !!! Hoping I can be of any help once I get the hang of it !!


----------



## FOXC69

Hi Everyone!


----------



## PollyannaMom

LilGma67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just joined and just wanted to stop here to say THANK YOU for letting me join here. I go to DISNEY quite a lot I think comparing with others so hopefully I can maybe be able to answer any questions someone may have. *Do not know how all this works so would like any tips* or info will be greatly appreciated !!! Hoping I can be of any help once I get the hang of it !!



There is some good stuff in this link - post #2, including further click-able links.
.................(click on the blue ---^)


----------



## Binettexo

Hello!! 
I just discovered this forum and am so excited! I am already finding so many informative things!


----------



## magicaldisney

Binettexo said:


> Hello!!
> I just discovered this forum and am so excited! I am already finding so many informative things!


----------



## MG40MG

New to Disney and want to stay on property. Who has the best pool??


----------



## Dan Murphy

MG40MG said:


> New to Disney and want to stay on property. Who has the best pool??


Best to run that by the folks on the resort board here.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-resorts.12/


----------



## stayouttathedamnlakes

Hi, how do I change my profile picture?


----------



## Dan Murphy

stayouttathedamnlakes said:


> Hi, how do I change my profile picture?


Click on your name, upper right of any page.  Then click on the 'edit' link that will show when you mouse over the S that you will then see there.  Do an edit as it indicates.


----------



## Mickey’s my Spirit Animal

Thank you Dan Murphy. Unfortunately, these steps did not work for me as I use my iPhone online. If anyone has advice pertaining to editing the profile picture using a smartphone, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mickey’s my Spirit Animal said:


> Thank you Dan Murphy. Unfortunately, these steps did not work for me as I use my iPhone online. If anyone has advice pertaining to editing the profile picture using a smartphone, that would be greatly appreciated!


I just tried to do it on my Android, using just finger taps, would work okay.  Do you have access to a library desktop?


----------



## Mickey’s my Spirit Animal

I shall find a laptop! Thank you so very much Dan! It appears that some features of iPhone are incompatible with certain webpages!


----------



## Mickey’s my Spirit Animal

FOXC69 said:


> Hi Everyone!


Hello!


----------



## Dcgc28

Hello everyone!! I was a cast member in 2010, back when they had the career start program lol, and a life time Disney goer thanks to my grandma. She would love to see it in all its glory today!! When you combine that with the fact that my future wife, and mother of my child, and I met at Disney you could say I’m obsessed. 

That being said I’ve definitely heard of DIS never joined until today, my family and I have the Disney blues, we just got back from our first trip and our little girl is absolutely hooked! So I can’t wait to read tips on DVC rentals and budgeting tips. We’re looking at March/April 2020 and December 2021 for the return legs! Plus maybe our honey moon trip in 2020 if we can afford it lol


----------



## DVC numbie

Hi everyone. Glad to be here. Just joined last week. I started by listening to the podcast than heard about the boards through it. I have just started my first ever DVC contract process (200 points at Aulani, $89 a point). I hope to find great information here and hopefully fellow Disney lovers and friends. 

Bart


----------



## Mimco

Hi! Been lurking here for months and figured I probably should just make an account haha. These forums has been super helpful in planning our trip, so thankful I found you guys!

We will be going to WDW on the 20th of October from Australia with DH as our VERY belated honeymoon (married a year ago but I never had enough leave to go anywhere). Sad about the current exchange rates but super excited as there's around 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mimco said:


> Hi! Been lurking here for months and figured I probably should just make an account haha. These forums has been super helpful in planning our trip, so thankful I found you guys!
> 
> We will be going to WDW on the 20th of October from Australia with DH as our VERY belated honeymoon (married a year ago but I never had enough leave to go anywhere). Sad about the current exchange rates but super excited as there's around 4 weeks to go!


Enjoy, and a bleated congratulations.


----------



## RedHeadedMomma81

Im up to 12 posts as of mid day yesterday but still no siggy or avatar or pm options?


----------



## JERSEY8CAR

Been signed up since 2008 and following the forums for years.... I never posted anything until now.  Great job DIS Boards with everything you guys do!!


----------



## Fairytale.in.Progress

Hello! This is my first post here. I went to disney world for the first time as an adult in June 2019 with my boyfriend. (I've gone plenty of times as a child). We had such an amazing time that We already planned another trip for January 2020 to experience it again without the awful heat and humidity lol. I can't wait. I've already found lots of helpful info on these forums.


----------



## Analisa808

Hi! I'm new to this too.  How lucky for you and your boyfriend to be going back to Disney World in a couple of months, when the weather is cooler.  I love all the helpful and useful info on the forums too.
Have an amazing trip!


----------



## Fairytale.in.Progress

I've been lurking on here for the past year, starting when I was looking for ideas when planning my trip in June 2019. Now im doing the same for my upcoming trip in January 2020 and finally decided to become an active member


----------



## vellbell

Aloha! I’m new to the Disboards. We have a trip to WDW this coming summer for the first time and we are pretty much clueless on everything WDW. I’m so excited to see all the cool info there is to learn from everyone! Any tips or information would be greatly appreciated. 
Mahalo


----------



## Bolo2K18

Just joined and looking forward to being on this board. Hope to travel to WDW in 2020 for the 4th time!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Longtime Dis-er but coming back after a five year absence! Can't wait to get stuck in again


----------



## Sdickenson

We have recently been re-introduces to Disney and are now hooked! Thank you providing such a great resource!


----------



## Mr. Higitus Figitus

I recently discovered your YouTube channel and I’m excited to be a part of the site. I look forward to joining the conversations.


----------



## ohtmeal

Just booked a trip to disney world in April 2020. I'm so excited but whoa there's a lot to learn!


----------



## Kevinpropfan

Hello,
I am new here.  I am a Los Angeles artist looking for information on the props used in Pirates of the Caribbean.  The ride, not the film.  I figured there had to be a discussion board on this subject but I have no idea where to begin.  Any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Romtasia

Hi! I am new here. I have a YouTube channel that's about all things Disney but I need ideas on what to talk about. If you have any Disney YouTube video ideas that I should talk about on my channel I would be greatly appreciated if anyone can please let me know YOUR great IDEAS. Thank you and have a magical day!


----------



## Bluesmithy

Only just found the forum looks great! 45 days until we go.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Kevinpropfan said:


> Hello,
> I am new here.  I am a Los Angeles artist looking for information on the props used in Pirates of the Caribbean.  The ride, not the film.  I figured there had to be a discussion board on this subject but I have no idea where to begin.  Any ideas please let me know.


Maybe give this forum a try.  A lot of in-depth discussions there and a lot of folks are really 'deep' into thing like your request.  Start a new thread.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-rumors-and-news.36/
And welcome to the dis, Kevin.


----------



## TexasAggieBelle

Long time lurker here, starting to get involved.  I planned a last minute trip a year ago and had a great time.  Was able to do most things we wanted.  I am excited to say that we just booked a trip for a year from now, I am exited to have the time to plan it all out!!


----------



## Notrealname

Just registered. Been lurking for a while.


----------



## Fenalei

Hi, thanks for accepted me!


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Hi!  Just registered.  Have been looking at Disboards for a couple of trips.  Such great information!


----------



## Drivehome

You are right , filled with fun for family


----------



## Tangled Pink

I have finally decided to join the boards after coming here for a few years now for the latest Disney happenings. I cannot get over how the folks here are so eager to help one another. Not only that, but the excitement that you all share about my favorite topic in the world-Disney!


----------



## npatellye

I’ve been slowly lurking by reading some threads without joining but decided it was time to join. We always planned WDW as a two time trip for our kids: once when they were 4 & 2 and again when they were perhaps 14 & 12. That has clearly not been the case; we currently have two weeklong trips booked to WDW in 2020 and are planning two more for 2021. I’m not sure if that’s the best decision, seeing as we fly from New England. It is likely the craziest decision we’ve made in a long time but I’m looking forward to the many, many memories with our kids.


----------



## MacGibbyT

Hi! Newbie here (obviously lol) where are the best places to start looking for dvc rentals? Is there a forum dedicated to specific months at all? 
Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Welcome.

https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7


----------



## Flumpet

Hello 

I've just joined and have just booked my second trip to Orlando and will be on a super tight budget so thought I'd see whether the wisdom of everyone here can make my budget trip a good one


----------



## Kyle Cornette

Hello, I joined a while ago, but I haven't actually posted on the forum. I've only commented and/or posted a few time in the facebook group.


----------



## Dayton2Disney

Been lurking for a while, planned a family trip in 2019 with the help of the DISboards and podcast. Finally registered to join the fun and share our experiences!!


----------



## HockeyBasedNYC

Is there a dedicated thread covering My Disney Experience?

I'm having such a hard time figuring out the "plans managed by" feature


----------



## Dan Murphy

HockeyBasedNYC said:


> Is there a dedicated thread covering My Disney Experience?
> 
> I'm having such a hard time figuring out the "plans managed by" feature


Welcome.

Maybe something in one of these?

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...&ved=0ahUKEwj6irvC5_nmAhWaHM0KHQkGCXkQ4dUDCAs


----------



## EDventures*

Hello


----------



## MargeGriff

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Thank you for all the great info on this site!  Wow!


----------



## Mr Engines

Hey all! New here too. Thank you Dis for creating such an awesome community and all the content you put out. Found y’all through the dis podcast, then YouTube and now here!


----------



## Alottasky

Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster. I have enjoyed reading all the threads here for awhile, and decided I should join! Thanks to all for the great information that gets posted here.


----------



## dis_stephen

Glad to have joined! Hi everyone!


----------



## allie-mouse

Hello!  Just joined and somehow got onto this thread but am trying to figure out how to start a new post/post a question where others can anwser it?  (I am so confused by this site, lol--I need my kids to help me!)  Thanks for any info on instructions on posting a new question or comment somewhere!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

allie-mouse said:


> Hello!  Just joined and somehow got onto this thread but am trying to figure out how to start a new post/post a question where others can anwser it?  (I am so confused by this site, lol--I need my kids to help me!)  Thanks for any info on instructions on posting a new question or comment somewhere!!


Welcome to the dis, allie.

Look in the upper right area on the home page of any of the various forums for the *Post Thread* button..

Look here for example.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/theme-parks-attractions-and-strategies.2/


----------



## DaisyDuck66

hello! I am looking for some help on how to change my profile picture, and add a disticker.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

DaisyDuck66 said:


> hello! I am looking for some help on how to change my profile picture, and add a disticker.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome DD66.

Click on your name in upper right.  Then Preferences>Account details>Avatar


http://distickers.com/ticker/


----------



## DaisyDuck66

Thank you so much. Unfortunately it does not show me an option for an avatar.


----------



## Emie06

Hi everyone! I just discovered this site and I'm very excited to learn more about Disney especially Disney World since I'll be doing my first ever solo trip this June!


----------



## Doreenct71

I also just started reading this site about a week or so! Have been a huge Disney fan for as long as I can remember. I a, planning on my first trip back to WDW November 2020, my last trip was July 1994. I cannot wait as this is a celebration of sorts and I get to share it with my best friend who has never been to any Disney park let alone Florida!
also will be doing some Disney Bounding too!


----------



## DisMama73

Absolutely love your vlogs! Your dining reviews are on point and 100% agree with every review. For those, I haven't dined at I use your recommendations or steer clear of others. Truly enjoy the camaraderie of your team! Following on  Facebook and recently encouraged my husband to join Moving to the Magic group! Thanks for the amazing content, the feedback and the love you have for Disney and sharing it with us!!!


----------



## DeletedAccount

Hello from chilly Mass! Excited to finally join in the fun after listening to the podcasts for about a year now. The podcasts have helped me so much, from planning my upcoming honeymoon to Florida/WDW, to buying DVC, and they've just been a bright spot in my week!


----------



## froganon

Hi! Nice to meet you all. I've been nervous about joining for a while, but I finally built up the courage to do it! I like the history and future of the parks and other ones like Universal or Efteling. I've been to the Disneyland resort plenty of times and love it to death. Never been to any of the theme parks at Walt Disney World, though. I've only ever been to Typhoon Lagoon and that's it. Hopefully, I'll be able to experience the parks one of these days!


----------



## ChristopherFamily

DaisyDuck66 said:


> Thank you so much. Unfortunately it does not show me an option for an avatar.



I don't have this option either. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. LOL


----------



## Emie06

ChristopherFamily said:


> I don't have this option either. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. LOL


You'll have to post at least 10 to get the option to change your avatar. I'm also new, so I've been there


----------



## mksmlorden

Hi! My name is Molly and I have been to Walt Disney World with my family three times and have planned two of those trips myself. We went on a Disney Cruise Line vacation last June and have another one planned for May. I'm very excited to be apart of these forums!


----------



## scater79

Hi everyone! Technically I am not new, I had an account but it had been so long I couldn't get back into my account so I created a new one. My name is Stephanie and my DH and 3 daughters have only been to WDW once back in 2013 but we are obsessed lol. We are actually in the beginning phase of planning our next trip but now my older 2 DD's are in college and my youngest in high school so trying to work around everyone's schedule. My DD19 has also applied for the DCP and has already had her WBI and PI and now just waiting to see if she gets an offer. This was her 2nd time to apply but 1st time never made it past AR so we are so excited that she has made it this far. I am exited to be back on the forums. A little about us Me40 (Stephanie), DH39 (Rickey), DD20 (Kaitlyn turns 21 in 13 days), DD19 (Brooke turns 20 in Aug) and DD16 (Haley) and we live in MS.


----------



## littlemermeg

Hi all! I stumbled across this site so figured I should join! I'm a massive Disney fan, but didn't get to visit my first park until I was 19 in 2013 with my boyfriend, our first holiday together. That was Disneyland Paris, which I've visited many times since, having been an AP holder in two of the previous years. We took our first visit to Walt Disney World in 2017 to celebrate our five year anniversary, and my second in 2019 - where he upgraded himself from boyfriend to fiancé!! We probably won't get back until 2022, as we've a house to buy and wedding to plan! Until then, I'll be here in Ireland getting my Disney-fix online. See you around the forums!


----------



## kleahv

Thanks for the welcome! I feel like this forum will be great once I figure out the lingo.


----------



## CMIXER

Good day. How many posts do i need to make before i can embed a photo to share?


----------



## Dan Murphy

CMIXER said:


> Good day. How many posts do i need to make before i can embed a photo to share?


Should be 10.


----------



## PattyCakes808

Hello magical people!  I am a new poster to this site, but have been listening to the Dis (various podcasts) for about a year now.  While I went to Disney several times as a kid (thank you, mom!) and I did love it, I didn't really become a Disney fanatic until 2016.  I had been living in Maui for 8 years and came back home to the East Coast for work.  While it was hard to leave such a magical wonderland, it was amazing to be able to reconnect with my family & friends.  I decided to take my godson (then 13) on a trip to Orlando as a birthday extravaganza.  We had the MOST amazing time enjoying Disney, just the 2 of us, and creating memories that we STILL talk about to this day.  It was on this trip that I realized that WDW was not the same place it was when I was a kid and I was mesmerized by its evolution.  I ended going back in 2018, twice last year, and I have a trip coming up in 2 short days!!!!  I'm so grateful to have discovered this passion and to be able to share it with my husband.... and the wider Disney community. 

Walt truly created a universe and I'm just happy I get to play in it.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and thank you all for the tips I've already learned / used and the ones still come. Hopefully, I will reflect it right back and be able to share with you too~


----------



## PattyCakes808

PS Disney bucket lists items I am crossing off this trip- a stay at the Contemporary (including one of Pete's and Denny's favorite meals- maple lacquered pork belly at The Wave before WALKING to the MK!), dinner with the evil queen at Artist's Point, disney bounding as Rey in Galaxy's Edge, O and Galaxy's edge itself as I didn't go last September, a monorail crawl and a day dedicated to Disney secrets, hidden mIckeys and other non "attraction" entertainment at the MK.  So excited!


----------



## Dizzy-Wizard

Long time listener, first time poster! Love the work you guys do and can't wait to be a part of this awesome community.


----------



## DisJules

Hi, my name is Julia and I am a 21 year old Super Disney Fan. I have been to WDW 15 times in my lifetime and every time I go I still love it like it is the first time I have gone. I have also been on the Disney Dream Cruise Ship most recently.  I never get tired of talking about Disney. Just ask my friends. My life outside of Disney I am a Junior studying Nursing and when I am not racking my brain in the books, I like to unwind with my friends at a nice party. During my breaks I also enjoy travelling to other places and have been to England, France, and Scotland with some of my college friends. I look forward to chatting with other Disney enthusiasts here.


----------



## ampata23

So much to learn here!


----------



## _matthias_

looking forward to learning from the community


----------



## nonnadisney

Hi All! 
I'm new to the boards but not to WDW, I have loved Disney since 1972 when I first laid eyes on Cinderella's Castle. I went four times with my family in the 70s and we always stayed off site.  I went to WDW and River Country for my Senior Trip in 1981.  We moved to the West Coast and my hubby and I took the kids to DL in 1990s and in 2001 we also went to DCA.  After moving back east we have been To WDW every year since 2006. DH and I also had a weekend away and stayed at WL one year. We've stayed at ASMu Fam Suites 4 times and the FW Cabins 4 times as well. One time at AoA. We've  stayed at some DVC properties such as: BLT in a 2bd  , WL- BR also a 2 bd , SS 2bd and SS Tree House and we also stayed at AKL- KV. We stayed at Windsor Hills in a 6 bed house with a large family group in Feb.  And this fall we're taking the 2 youngest kids to CR. Can't wait to try The Wave and be able to walk to MK!


----------



## Jasminetori2011

Hello I have only just discovered this forum I have been once to Disneyland Paris I love Disney


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jasminetori2011 said:


> I love Disney


We all do too.  Welcome.


----------



## Jasminetori2011

Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## MaddieB223

Just joined today but have always loved Disney! My family and I are planning on going back to WDW in May/June 2021 for my 21st birthday!   Feel free to chat!


----------



## Jasminetori2011

Welcome


----------



## DisneyPappy

Thank you


----------



## Duck Maul

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Great!


----------



## Mikeshmeed

Gl


WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## Mikeshmeed

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Glad i found Disboards can’t wait for parks to reopen!


----------



## JOaks

Finally registered after lurking for years! I guess the absence of the parks had me visiting the boards more often so decided to dive in.


----------



## namethatreview

What an awesome site!!! My Disney withdrawals are unbearable!!!! Looking forward to meeting some of you on here


----------



## mrobb

Hello everyone! I have read the boards for a long time and started to feel that I wanted to join in the fun. To my great surprise I discovered that I had already made an account a long time ago So happy to be here!


----------



## Disnut+

Hi all! I am new to Disboards though I have read them over the years. Really happy to be able to participate now!


----------



## bower007

Hello, just joined and looking forward to the wealth of info that appears to be available here.  Never knew of this board until I was researching buying a new DVC contract and came across some internet search results that referenced your site.  Thank you!


----------



## Rustyxm

Thought I would just check in and say hi
have been following the flow of Disney 
Dollars and wanted to see if there are 
any specific threads on here.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Hello, 
I am relatively new to the boards. We are a family of 7, from California. Been visiting Disneyworld since 2011, became DVC members in 2016, visited 7 times.
I found Dis Unplugged on YouTube last year and love watching all the time!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Hi DISers,

I was "stalking" the boards for a couple of months now and it really helped for trip planning as well as the decision to buy DVC.
As all here we love Disney and go about 1-2 times per year.
Excited to start my active part in the DIS!


----------



## MS Sweety

Is there a list of abbreviations on here any where?  I have looked every where and nothing.  I know what some are but then I'll see something and it throws me off (like what the heck are they talking about)! ?!


----------



## Dan Murphy

MS Sweety said:


> Is there a list of abbreviations on here any where?  I have looked every where and nothing.  I know what some are but then I'll see something and it throws me off (like what the heck are they talking about)! ?!


Deb's site is good and usually pretty current.

https://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/common-abbreviations-and-acronyms/


----------



## MS Sweety

Dan Murphy said:


> Deb's site is good and usually pretty current.
> 
> https://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-planning/common-abbreviations-and-acronyms/


Thank you so much!  It's just what I was looking for


----------



## wordplay123

Yay!  Disboards!


----------



## Rose&Tom

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hi everyone,were new to the Dis looking forward to some great positive posts,this will be our 10th visit to our happy place this year October 2020 wah woo


----------



## swellman

Long time lurker, finally joined!


----------



## SoloWeCantHearYou

Hey everyone - I just discovered The Dis a couple of years ago and decided to jump in here on the boards. I can't wait to get back to the World for a visit. The Dis makes the waiting much more tolerable.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

I have found this community of enthusiasts to be welcoming, knowledgeable and informative.  I am hopeful to also be able demonstrate those attributes.  Thank you for allowing me to be a small part of a large family.


----------



## Elvira "Dark Rose" Genie

Hi! This will make me sound crazy but sadly I have never been to ANY of the Disney Parks so I have no experience. Do I have to talk about them on this website or can I post about other things?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Elvira "Dark Rose" Genie said:


> Hi! This will make me sound crazy but sadly I have never been to ANY of the Disney Parks so I have no experience. Do I have to talk about them on this website or can I post about other things?


Welcome to the dis, EDRG.

If you want to talk about anything, the community board is a good place to start.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/community-board.33/
Take a look at all the forums here and see what looks interesting.  Something for everybody.

https://www.disboards.com/


----------



## pgw3572

Thanks for the DIS boards!! SOOO helpful!


----------



## SwimSwamSwum

I have lurked on these boards and have used them to successfully plan ALL of my family's Disney, Universal, and Seaworld trips over the last six years. 

I can't thank all of you wonderful people enough for sharing your tips, tricks and wisdom!!

Now I'm taking the plunge to be a contributing DISboards community member, too - Hoping to help others the way these boards have helped me


----------



## Plague

Been doing Disney for a couple of years but only got here after being directed by my friend, who has usually been my main source of advice till now


----------



## Heidioh

My first trip to Disney was in 1997 when I was 30 and have been hooked ever since. However, I knew nothing about the disboards. I am glad I found fellow Disney enthusiast


----------



## ropedropper

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hi Pete!  Been watching you and your team religiously on YouTube for the past 6 months... finally found my way over to the boards!  Thanks for the Disney fix


----------



## ropedropper

Heidioh said:


> My first trip to Disney was in 1997 when I was 30 and have been hooked ever since. However, I knew nothing about the disboards. I am glad I found fellow Disney enthusiast


Hello, fellow Disney enthusiast!! My first trip was in 1995 when I was 10 years old.  Always wanted to go back but never had the chance until 20+ years later.  Made my second trip to Disney in 2016 and have been returning as frequently as possible ever since!  I was in EPCOT the last day Disney was open before the COVID shut down.


----------



## Lottelicious

A friend told me about this board and glad I found it! Wishing everyone well!


----------



## jestDIS

Hi Everyone!

New to forums and new to the DIS!  I've been really getting into DVC over the past year, and I found Pete's show (dvcshow) on youtube.  I LOVE the show, and learned about this forum.  I've been lurking for about a month and couldn't believe how much great info is on here!!


----------



## Wedway88

Great resources on this blog! all the info is extremely helpful


----------



## kellyyfisherr

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Hello!


----------



## johnbpulley55

disneyfan551 said:


> You are absolutely going to love it here!  The DIS has all of the information that you will need for a trip to Disney.  And, the people are awesome!  So, don't be shy, join in & feel free to start asking questions!
> 
> Congrats on finding the disboards!!




Where do i post my ticker code at:


----------



## ED9

Hello!


----------



## Stargazer65

Hi all! Went to wdw 38 years ago, occasional visitor, ramped up visits 10 years ago when we joined DVC. First time registered here, lurked occasionally. My Disney savvy is probably high relative to the general public,  but probably very low around here lol.


----------



## bdempsey

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


thanks


----------



## bdempsey

Brisully said:


> HOWDY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the DIS!!!!!!!


hi


----------



## SkipperMo

Hi, how do I change my profile photo?


----------



## SkipperMo

How do I start a thread? Or can you help me find one that is around Disney's Secret Society?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Welcome to the DIS, SkipperMo!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SkipperMo said:


> Hi, how do I change my profile photo?


Go to your account and find My profile.  Under the pic should be an option to "change your Avatar"


----------



## SkipperMo

Thank you  Much appreciated


----------



## SkipperMo

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Welcome to the DIS, SkipperMo!!!!


Thank you  I feel welcome  Overwelmed by all the awesome topics I don't know where to start


----------



## SkipperMo

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Go to your account and find My profile.  Under the pic should be an option to "change your Avatar"


I'm not getting the option to change my Avatar. I think I must be missing it but it is not under the picture. At least for me.


----------



## Dan Murphy

SkipperMo said:


> Thank you  I feel welcome  Overwelmed by all the awesome topics I don't know where to start


It can take awhile.  Take it slowly.


SkipperMo said:


> I'm not getting the option to change my Avatar. I think I must be missing it but it is not under the picture. At least for me.


You might need 10 posts to do that.  I know a number of functions here take a minimum of 10 posts. 

Go here and make a few more, anything works. 

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## SkipperMo

Do replies count?


----------



## Dan Murphy

SkipperMo said:


> Do replies count?


Yes

You have 14 now.


----------



## TammiDawn

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster



Hello. I'm returning to this site after a few years off. I can't remember my old log in (email isn't working). Is there anyway to get back into my old account???


----------



## Dan Murphy

TammiDawn said:


> Hello. I'm returning to this site after a few years off. I can't remember my old log in (email isn't working). Is there anyway to get back into my old account???


https://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/Try there. Somebody might acknowledge you and help.


----------



## Matt Pyatt

Hi Everyone!

I've been a long-time lurker - it's only taken 2 years for me to post! I've used DIS loads for planning visits from the UK and now from Australia - I've been a DVC member since 2015 and was supposed to be at Aulani now  This is the longest now I've not been to the world, so trying to cheer myself up and trawling the site again!


----------



## TikiTime13

Hello all!  Longtime Disneyland enthusiast here.....and happy to be here.  Cheers!


----------



## speechstone1

Grew up going to Fort Wilderness in our family camper almost every summer. Senior high school trip to Disney. I had visited once in the last 10 years but never lost the magic!  Last year my best friend took me on a Disney Cruise since I had spent the previous year dealing with a malignant tumor and having major surgery. Absolutely LOVED my first time on DCL, so much that I took my Dad on DCL for his 75th birthday last fall.


----------



## Jackrayers

I’ve followed for a long time, excited to officially be a part of it!


----------



## Lori Duck

Hi Pete and staff,
I have to tell you that these "pop up" ads covering a portion of the (phone) screen and running video are very annoying! Is there a way to get rid of them? Clicking anything on the ad leads you to a bigger version of the annoying screen/ad.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Celwind

Hello everyone, I look forward to being apart of this community and family!


----------



## UATahoe

Long time lurker but glad to be signed up. New future DVC member here.


----------



## BilM1234

Glad to be part of a this board.  Just quit after a long time on another Disney board with mice where its owner just wished that he hopes the President of the United States dies of Covid.  Very sad.  Seems much more professional on this board.


----------



## tarheelblue07

Current DVC member new to the DIS.  Looking forward to making use of the forums


----------



## Rockbro

BilM1234 said:


> Glad to be part of a this board.  Just quit after a long time on another Disney board with mice where its owner just wished that he hopes the President of the United States dies of Covid.  Very sad.  Seems much more professional on this board.



Very clever use of wording to say which board it was . Very different people here. I tend to be somewhat controversial, but most everyone else is great.


----------



## DisneyLady!

Hi

First time posting on here. Thank you all for sharing such great information on these boards!



WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


----------



## Cygnusx1

I'm new here so you will have to please excuse me. I have been told about this site by a friend whose wife has been on here for years. 
My wife and I are are taking our older children and grandchild to Disney the first week of December. It is our second trip in many, many years, and our grandchilds first time. We are very excited and absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## Southernshabby

Hello everyone !!! Glad to be a member!


----------



## Friendinme

So excited to be here! Patiently awaiting ROFR and enjoying all of the DVC videos. Catching up on everything and trying to take in all the amazing tips and recommendations you all have to offer!


----------



## Crysb513

I just found out about this forum, so I am excited to be here! I can't wait to browse for new tips and tricks to make the most out of our visit.


----------



## JustABru

Glad to be on here after years of watching YouTube!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## SueBee87

Hi I am a newbie here. I'm looking forward to taking my grandchildren to experience WDW for the first time in March.


----------



## emmaleearlitt

New here, excited about learning so much!


----------



## ReslerMomma

Just found this site by googling "How do people afford to go to Disney World" LOL!  Hello everyone.


----------



## Minnie House

Hi I'm new to this forum, used to belong to another but it changed.
We have been traveling to Orlando for 25 years so looking forward to discussing lots of different things


----------



## Diana Koerner

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Thanks Pete


----------



## buzznina

I have tried creating a new user (DizneyFamof4), month's ago, and every time I sign in it keeps telling me, "Your account is currently awaiting approval by an administrator. You will receive an email when a decision has been taken." How long does this take?


----------



## lovetoscrap

buzznina said:


> I have tried creating a new user (DizneyFamof4), month's ago, and every time I sign in it keeps telling me, "Your account is currently awaiting approval by an administrator. You will receive an email when a decision has been taken." How long does this take?


Please post this on the Technical Support Board found near the bottom of the main Forums list.


----------



## buzznina

lovetoscrap said:


> Please post this on the Technical Support Board found near the bottom of the main Forums list.


Thanks, but last week I did reply to the Moderator in an existing "Change User Name" thread and did not get a response. I will do it again in a separate thread.


----------



## Beachsidegirl

buzznina said:


> I have tried creating a new user (DizneyFamof4), month's ago, and every time I sign in it keeps telling me, "Your account is currently awaiting approval by an administrator. You will receive an email when a decision has been taken." How long does this take?


I would like to know as well. Thank you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Beachsidegirl said:


> I would like to know as well. Thank you.


The question was answered above.  Please post on the Technical  Support Board if you need assistance with your username.


----------



## LivingTheFruit

Thank you! Did the college program many years ago. Now with little kiddos of my own, I hope to take them in the coming years. Sooo much has changed, I need to keep up!


----------



## Alberto89

Hi everyone! 
I’m new here. My name is Alberto, I’m here with you to share my thoughts regarding the threads and grab extra knowledge from other members too. See you all around. 
Thanks!


----------



## stephalloo

Hello All!!! I have visited this board many many times throughout the years and now that I have been religiously visiting WDW twice a year, and have a family of my own... I have found it incredibly useful to take the leap of faith and join! Looking forward to all the insights!


----------



## Miranda’sDreamingOfDisney

ReslerMomma said:


> Just found this site by googling "How do people afford to go to Disney World" LOL!  Hello everyone.


The best thing about Disney is that you can make payments as often as you choose! With as little as $200 down unless you add airfare which I do not believe they are using that feature at the moment.  The full balance just has to be paid by 45 days before your travel date!


----------



## fauxmaven

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


When will my post show?


----------



## cruisefortibet

Hi everyone! I found this forum last year when the parks were closed by COVID (and my May 2020 trip was as well...) and it has been an awesome resource for me while attempting to reschedule and re-plan my trip. It's also been a great form of procrastination for me


----------



## lairam

Hello all !
Just found this site , and it’s really helping me plan our upcoming trip this spring ! Im taking my 8 year old daughter for our first time , other than my visit back 20 + years ago. I feel somewhat overwhelmed , but it seems many of my questions are answered on these forums . Also a fun way to spend downtime, as I’m so excited for this trip !!


----------



## Figment of Speech

Hi there! I'm a new member!

I grew up in L.A., so I was able to go to Disneyland semiregularly until I went to college on the east coast. Since then, my trips back were usually more about seeing family than going to theme parks, so I haven't been to the Anaheim Disney parks since... oh, I estimate around 2001, and the Orlando ones since 1989. In recent years, I've been getting antsy for some Disney, and the pandemic has made both me and my partner hugely eager for any kind of travel. She's more than happy to try WDW with me, so yay!

I _love_ vacation planning, and I've been delighted to discover how many resources are out there to bury myself in for organizing a WDW trip. I'm in trip-planning heaven right now, and when I'm not working, I'm usually watching Disney vids on YouTube and reading anything I can find.

This will be true for a while because we're not even planning to make concrete reservations until we're both vaccinated (she already is; I'm not eligible yet). We want the complete WDW experience, so we'll also be waiting to know when more stuff is set to reopen. In the meantime, I'll be soaking in the info here and elsewhere about how to make the best of our trip to come!


----------



## Memojo

I have rediscovered & re-enjoying this site ... thx. to the disboard team for all you do!


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

I am also a new member along with my sister.  We always cruise together.  But since we can’t cruise, we are going to WDW. We will be coming here to learn all we can before our trip in August.


----------



## LilMsMidleton

Hello everyone. I just moved to another town, stuck inside due to COVID and can’t travel so I feel very lost in this world at the moment so I finally signed up here. I live in Germany so used to visit DLP quite often , went to WDW in 2019 and just booked a 2 weeks trip including a cruise for February 2022. I can’t wait to meet everyone


----------



## BelleFan87

_Hello Everyone and greetings from South Florida! Found this site by googling Disney stuff for my upcoming trip next month. So excited!!! Can't wait to meet everyone and say hi on here. _


----------



## mlittig

Does anyone know what happened to all the signatures that used to show up on our posts    I really loved seeing my trip countdown and miss seeing it now


----------



## CherryRose

Hi everyone! It`s so nice to see a lot of people, who also had got the best emotions & memories from visiting Disney. And nice to meet you! 

@mlittig: I see the picture in your signature. Maybe you just need to clear cookies in your browser?


----------



## mlittig

CherryRose said:


> Hi everyone! It`s so nice to see a lot of people, who also had got the best emotions & memories from visiting Disney. And nice to meet you!
> 
> @mlittig: I see the picture in your signature. Maybe you just need to clear cookies in your browser?


Thanks for that information, CherryRose as I cannot see signatures on any of the posts   I'll try that.


----------



## CherryRose

mlittig said:


> Thanks for that information, CherryRose as I cannot see signatures on any of the posts   I'll try that.



Oh, I`ve just googled it! You can try to tap on your account, choose Preferences and mark in the list of Content options "Show people's signatures with their messages". Is it OK now?


----------



## mlittig

CherryRose said:


> Oh, I`ve just googled it! You can try to tap on your account, choose Preferences and mark in the list of Content options "Show people's signatures with their messages". Is it OK now?


 
I just looked and the box was already checked but I toggled it off and on but still no luck    They are not showing on my phone either. I appreciate your help


----------



## kdavants

Checking back in, headed to WDW in a few weeks.


----------



## Cathyelissa

Impressive..!!

And it encourages me to put my very first message to disboards !    
*
~CathyEL *


----------



## Cathyelissa

scrump said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  so much information!!!



true


----------



## user246810

Hey guys! This is my first post, I'm so glad to be able to talk to everyone on here!


----------



## cookie land

Does anyone know when disney land will be opening up again ?


----------



## user246810

Hey guys, does anyone know when the parks will be opening again?


----------



## cookie land

user246810 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know when the parks will be opening again?


not sure hopefully soon! the kids are driving me crazy at home


----------



## Figment of Speech

cookie land said:


> Does anyone know when disney land will be opening up again ?





user246810 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know when the parks will be opening again?


According to this and this, April 30.


----------



## Mr. Moderate

Could I have a mod contact me about an issue with my account? I'd appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mr. Moderate said:


> Could I have a mod contact me about an issue with my account? I'd appreciate it. Thank you


Please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## FloresFour

New to the board and happy to be here!


----------



## Jswins87

Happy to be hEAR.


----------



## Adventureland

Surprised I got this username! Happy to be here, you guys seem like an easygoing bunch.


----------



## JanszLoveOswald

Hi Everyone.  I've been a Disney fan for years and a DVC member since 2007.  This is the first time I'm joining the board.  Happy to be here


----------



## icompleteme

New to Disney and the boards. Thanks for all the great info and help!


----------



## mgrz

I am also new to the DISboards! Trying to learn my way around but love the information that I have found so far!


----------



## ilvdisny888

Hi everyone! I just joined the boards but I am most definitely not new to Disney. Excited to share my knowledge and love of Disney with everyone!


----------



## StephanieWags

Hi, all! New to the boards. Planning a 4th WDW trip and finally joining these boards!  I know, I know.


----------



## mslindsey93

Hi everyone! I am new to the boards! I am a lifelong Disney fan and have been going to the parks on/off over the years since I was 3. I have taken several vacations with family and friends to Disney World and visited Disneyland for the first time in 2019. I also went to D23 for my first time that year! My love of Disney inspired me to work there on the Disney College Program from August 2015-January 2016. I miss my experience everyday. Excited to finally be joining the Dis Boards after all this time!


----------



## DisneyMomof4_86

Hello! We are new! We have been watching your YouTube channel since Covid happened to get our disney news, we also purchased DVC this year as well! Super excited! We have been going to Disney once or twice a year since 2016. My husband and I never went as kids, we have 4 children and we just can't stay away! 


How do I make the little icon have a picture? Mine just has a D?


----------



## Figment of Speech

DisneyMomof4_86 said:


> How do I make the little icon have a picture? Mine just has a D?


Hi there!

The option to add an avatar will open up to you in the settings after you've made ten posts. There can also be a time delay.


----------



## DisneyMomof4_86

Oh awesome, thank you so much that makes more sense now!


----------



## UK.Disney.fan

Hi I've been watching the YouTube channels for years and I'm sure I had a login for this site but apparently not. (or was under an old unused email) anyways I'm glad to be here cant wait to be back in the magic.


----------



## willinexile

hi. i’m here now.


----------



## mdubois75008

Hello, hope this first post finds you all well during this difficult period.
I'm a French Fan and Collector of Disney items (and comics in general).
Have a great day !


----------



## CBar87

willinexile said:


> hi. i’m here now.


Hello, 
I am here now, too.


----------



## Zi@

Hi there!! New to the board! I am a Disney lover and I cant wait to go back to WDW!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter1

.


----------



## LyghtChyld

Hi, I just realized this thread was here. I joined about a week or so ago. Love going and start going through withdrawals about a week after coming back from my trips. We are going again in 21days and I can't wait to get there!!


----------



## ChunkyDuck

Hello all! I'm new to the Boards but I've been a Disney fan for many years and I've been an avid watcher of all of the DisUnplugged videos. My girlfriend and I are huge Disney fans and have recently become big Universal fans as well. I'm excited to get to know you all and share in our love of Disney and Universal theme parks!


----------



## acampbell10

Hello, I am new to the Boards. I have been going to Disney and Universal since I was a child, but have been really enjoying trips with my family now I'm an adult and can help with planning. 
Our next trip will be Dec 2022 or 23. I want to wait till the parks are more back to normal. We are thinking of staying at club Wyndham bonnet creek to have more space but still be close by.


----------



## tonydig

First post. Looking forward to planning our first Disney trip later this year.


----------



## alizesmom

Hey guys. My last visit to WDW was in 2013. I’m at a loss about the magic bandy. I’ve purchased mine online but have no idea how to activate it or even use it. Is there someplace I can find that out?


----------



## kanerf

alizesmom said:


> Hey guys. My last visit to WDW was in 2013. I’m at a loss about the magic bandy. I’ve purchased mine online but have no idea how to activate it or even use it. Is there someplace I can find that out?


You need to create a My Disney Experience account.  The Magic Band is linked to that and can be activated in the app or online.


----------



## CookieCrumbles

I am looking forward to being back at the parks!


----------



## pizlierson

Hello! Fingers crossed to be going to WDW in January 2022 for MW. Finally posting to find my community of Dopey people.


----------



## 1kings1queen

Dear All

We are the newest members. It's a pleasure to join the group!


----------



## Sci-Fi

Love Disney!!!


----------



## txstavers

Newbie here! Counting down the days till we're back at WDW in October!


----------



## Julie Carmack

Hi Everyone, I have been a member for quite a while but have not been very active on the boards!  As I was searching for answers regarding previous DestinationD events I came across something that caught my eyes and wanted to ask.  Does this Website/Forum have a App that I can download either on my pc or phone?  Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Julie Carmack said:


> Does this Website/Forum have a App that I can download either on my pc or phone?


No. Using your browser on a phone or pc should both work fine.


----------



## ShelATX

Hello to all. Huge Disney fan and ready to get back out to the properties. Looking forward to being part of this site.


----------



## cerotts

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Djmarceau

Just joined the group.  We’ve been going to WDW for 40 years.  We are not Disney obsessed but we do really enjoy our stays.  Looking forward to learning more thru the forums to make our next visit in 2022 more enjoyable.


----------



## Leelani

Hi all! Newbie here. We love Disney World and usually go a few times a year. Our next plans are to Disney Land California and Aulani in June 2022. So excited!


----------



## LBLCOMO

I've come across these boards in the past but haven't ever "joined"! Now I have an account...so - yay! I'm super excited to be returning to WDW next month...wondering how things will truly be without FP in place...I may or may not obsessively check wait times in the app in anticipation of our trip! So glad there is such a great resource available to learn from people who love Disney, too!


----------



## LBLCOMO

Leelani said:


> Hi all! Newbie here. We love Disney World and usually go a few times a year. Our next plans are to Disney Land California and Aulani in June 2022. So excited!


I'm a newbie, too!  Would LOVE to go to Aulani sometime...I'm excited for you! Hope you have an amazing time there!


----------



## southernhive

long time lurker.


----------



## Leelani

LBLCOMO said:


> I'm a newbie, too!  Would LOVE to go to Aulani sometime...I'm excited for you! Hope you have an amazing time there!


Thank you! We went to Aulani for just 2 days in 2015 and it was amazing!! At this point I'm thoroughly enjoying just planning and thinking about it.


----------



## disneywithdanielle12

I'm so excited to be a part of Disboards!


----------



## PirateNovelist

Popping in here to say Hello as I don't think I have yet.


----------



## DL1WDW2

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Learn something new every day, well new to me.
Great way to feel welcome from a great guy.
Thanks for Disboards.So glad I joined and have become more active…


----------



## ditchdiggert200

Long time lurker, finally joined! DW and I have taken 1 DCL trip on the Dream 1/2020 and were hooked! Took the kiddos to WDW 2/2021. Did all 4 parks over the course of a week and had a BLAST! Now trying to figure out when we can visit with the Mouse and gang again. Lots of information here and sifting through; looking for more tips, pointers, and hidden gems.


----------



## urban_buy

Welcome to the DIS!!!!!!!


----------



## ditchdiggert200

urban_buy said:


> Welcome to the DIS!!!!!!!


Thanks!! Enjoying the reading and taking lots of notes!!


----------



## DΐຮŇey☂

Hello everyone!!!

What a tremendous community you have here; I hope to engage with you folks in the very near future!


----------



## fernandasuarez

Helloo!!

I am a huge Disney Fan ( From Chile ) planning my trip for this next September, I am so excited


----------



## Jonathan J

Hi all, I'm a newbie here. Happy and excited to have good talks with you.


----------



## BlakeT

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


How do DVC renting points work?


----------



## Dan Murphy

BlakeT said:


> How do DVC renting points work?


https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-transfer.29/


----------



## just stella

Hello all. DH and I sure do enjoy THE DIS!!


----------



## RVtraveller

Hi everyone. I'm John from Texas and a big RV traveler (even if I misspelled it when I signed up). My wife and I try to get out to Disney World or Disney Land at least once a year, but our plans have been sidetracked by the pandemic this year. We're hoping to get back out to one or the other sometime early next year.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

RVtraveller said:


> Hi everyone. I'm John from Texas and a big RV traveler (even if I misspelled it when I signed up). My wife and I try to get out to Disney World or Disney Land at least once a year, but our plans have been sidetracked by the pandemic this year. We're hoping to get back out to one or the other sometime early next year.


Welcome… and the spelling looks perfect to me.


----------



## jennifar

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


i appreciate your welcome


----------



## Krsrich

Hi all excited to finally be a part of this community.  Thanks for all the advice and info!


----------



## 2377cp

Excited to have found this! We are longtime WDW AP and first time cruisers this fall. Always looking for more info/tips. 

QUOTE="safetymom, post: 4169225, member: 29355"]
I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.

Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!   

Welcome to the DIS Boards.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RVtraveller

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Welcome… and the spelling looks perfect to me.


 Thank you kindly.


----------



## Rachael64130

ditchdiggert200 said:


> Thanks!! Enjoying the reading and taking lots of notes!!


I’m here here- happy to be here!


----------



## Sheri1912

Thanks! So glad to be here


----------



## Cindy's Friend

Hello Everyone, 
New to Disboards, but have been to WDW fairly often.  First trip was March '72 with my parents and brand new DH.  
Fast Forward and our next trip is December '22.  I'm so looking forward to following along on these forums!
Have a sparkling day!


----------



## -OoDeLally-

Hey Everyone! 

Super excited to have found DIS Boards! I'm working on planning my upcoming runDIsney trip in November! It's so different planning a trip now, especially being Canadian!

Looking forward to learning lots from all the Disney experts on these forms!


----------



## Rhw987

Hello everyone


----------



## kirstenschmit33

Really excited to be here.. Planning to take my kids to disney park next summer


----------



## OneHungryPoboy

Been lurking for a while, suppose I should post in here. Hi all, Wyndham Bonnet Creek booked for next March.


----------



## TVFAN

Hi there! I know I'm new here. I'm a huge, huge fan of all things Disney! I have a question, was wondering if I'm allowed to post a discussion thread for Disney Channel related news/schedules? Please let me know. I'm really hoping I can find a place where I can post news about all things Disney Channel related and the current/upcoming schedules for the week


----------



## Dan Murphy

TVFAN said:


> Hi there! I know I'm new here. I'm a huge, huge fan of all things Disney! I have a question, was wondering if I'm allowed to post a discussion thread for Disney Channel related news/schedules? Please let me know. I'm really hoping I can find a place where I can post news about all things Disney Channel related and the current/upcoming schedules for the week


*Maybe here?*


----------



## TVFAN

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Dancer84xoxo

Hey everyone! I’ve always stalked the boards for years but my husband finally convinced me to sign up and start posting! Can’t wait to chat with all of you!

Amanda


----------



## Susie831

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Excited to learn all the ins and outs


----------



## NYgent845

H


Dancer84xoxo said:


> Hey everyone! I’ve always stalked the boards for years but my husband finally convinced me to sign up and start posting! Can’t wait to chat with all of you!
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda,we are new to the boards,what Disney resort and  attractions would you recommend for kids in the 5-7 age range? ..thanks


----------



## Dancer84xoxo

NYgent845 said:


> H
> 
> Hi Amanda,we are new to the boards,what Disney resort and  attractions would you recommend for kids in the 5-7 age range? ..thanks



Hey! Welcome to the boards! We can be new together!  that question is really hard to answer in such a short message board! I’m sure you can find a ton of other topics and threads on here to help you find some help! You could try to use the search feature too, that might help you out! I know a lot of it depends on your kids’ preference and what their into. It can change depending on if you have boys or girls too! I would just look around on the topics here and you’re bound to find some great info! Good luck! 

Amanda


----------



## Durski

Hi all! 
Excited to finally be a part of this community. 
Thanks for all the advice and info!


----------



## mm.rose_33

Hi everyone! New here. My late mother was a member from 2001, I think she stopped posting around 2012. Knew about you guys from that and saw you had a college board. I am an incoming spring 2022 CP and am very excited to be able to help spread the Disney magic!


----------



## Briturner

Greetings all,

I have not been to Disney World in almost a decade, and maybe only 5 times in my life.

With all this COVID stuff going on, it looked like I was about to get fired.  So I figured, oh well, I'll move to Florida.  So I flew down to Orlando for a day, met an agent, looked at over a dozen places, and made an offer on one.  This week I am driving 24 hours to close, and start living in my (unfurnished) Florida home.  I will be within 20 minutes of the Disney parks, Universal, and Seaworld, so I will be looking at some annual passes.

Is there a section on this board for folks living in Florida, advise on things like annual passes, when and where to go when you are not restricted to a short timeline?

Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

Briturner said:


> Is there a section on this board for folks living in Florida, advise on things like annual passes, when and where to go when you are not restricted to a short timeline?


*Probably best results here*


----------



## reahajjar

Hello everyone! I am a student heading down to Walt Disney World as a Professional Intern! I am excited to learn more about what is happening in the parks while I am down there.


----------



## Kona Kouple

Hey Everyone.  We are just a couple of Poly fans! We have 4 trips to WDW planned in 2022 can’t wait to learn from the boards!


----------



## Ed Anger

Hi, I'm a new Florida resident trying to make the best use of my annual pass.  I've been to WDW a number of times over the years, and I'm always excited to hear new tips and tricks.


----------



## mich7088

Glad to join!  Looking forward to the site!


----------



## JRZJohnny

How do I post my picture


----------



## Dan Murphy

JRZJohnny said:


> How do I post my picture


You need 10 posts.

You can do them *here*


----------



## ooom416354

So glad to be here!


----------



## laurp323

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Looking forward to exploring this platform


----------



## deegeo

Hi, this is my moms account. She has been a member of this forum since 2001, she also goes by Deelovesdis. I need to check to see if we have time at Saratoga Springs this upcoming may and i currently can not ask her. I am having trouble finding this information on my own, and would appreciate someone guidance on how to find this out. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

deegeo said:


> Hi, this is my moms account. She has been a member of this forum since 2001, she also goes by Deelovesdis. I need to check to see if we have time at Saratoga Springs this upcoming may and i currently can not ask her. I am having trouble finding this information on my own, and would appreciate someone guidance on how to find this out. Thank you in advance for any help!


If it is regarding DVC (Disney Vacation Club), maybe ask your question here.  Better chance of getting a correct answer.

*https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-mousecellaneous.119/*


----------



## Robert_R

HI Folks, 

I am new to this forum and I am glad yo connect with you guys


----------



## JancyDriimy

Howdy, people!


----------



## Vacaybound

Hello Everyone!  I am new and excited to learn and connect.


----------



## DaviVascaino

Hello.

It has been few hours since I have reached 10 posts and still my account is not fully activated.


----------



## legler2250

Can anyone help me understand what the 50 non-Rent/Transfer board post means?  

*1)* *In order to post a new thread* on the board without paying a fee, the DVC R/T Board requires a minimum of 6 months registered on the DIS and *50 non-Rent/Transfer board posts distributed evenly over the past 6 months as verified by the DIS search engine*.


----------



## Dan Murphy

legler2250 said:


> Can anyone help me understand what the 50 non-Rent/Transfer board post means?
> 
> *1)* *In order to post a new thread* on the board without paying a fee, the DVC R/T Board requires a minimum of 6 months registered on the DIS and *50 non-Rent/Transfer board posts distributed evenly over the past 6 months as verified by the DIS search engine*.


I would post/ask on *this forum here*


----------



## siradam

Hello All,
I have just joined the DisBoards now and hope to learn more


----------



## ButterflyLove9

Hello I'm new here.


----------



## DisSpoofy

I’m new here as well but not new to Disney just ready to learn and interact with Disney enthusiasts more!


----------



## w8gnline52

I have just joined Disboards and will soon be a newbie DVC owner at SSR.  Looking forwards to chatting with y'all.


----------



## Nick Boerger

We love listening to the Dis unplugged.  Thanks for this great forum.


----------



## Vickey Sonko

Hello,
Love all the Disney information


----------



## poofu02

Hi everyone! We're looking forward to our first family trip in May!


----------



## CamillaF

safetymom said:


> I would like to add my welcome to those people new to the DIS boards.  You will find a wealth of information here.  It is the most current and up date information you could receive.  Every day you have people returning from their trips from WDW and report what they encountered.
> 
> Don't be shy and lurk.  Join in the fun and soon you will be hooked like the rest of us!
> 
> Welcome to the DIS Boards.


Thank you!


----------



## foolishmortal91

Hi everyone, happy to be here


----------



## nyr850

Hi everyone!


----------



## Grandcanyonconcourse

New member here, long time disney park fan!


----------



## NOLA Pampered Princess

Hello All!!

Thanks for the welcome!  However, I'm not that new.  I couldn't login to my original profile due to not having the original email I used.  Anyhoo, I'm here now and ready to share and add to the fun!  So what's on our minds?


----------



## Esrose1953

I’m so glad to have found this discussion board. Big Disney fan here and always looking to learn new things. Thx!


----------



## kenneth612

Hello to such a big and beautiful Disney Community


----------



## VIncentDIe

WELCOME TO DIS BOARD!!


----------



## anita.tedesco

Hi! Newbie here


----------



## scorpioears

Hello all!! learning how to use this forum.
Planning my next Disney trip soon.


----------



## rdspeece

Hello! Planning my first family trip to Disney World. Wish I had known about this forum earlier!


----------



## RoseColored97

Planning our trip!


----------



## WillGan

Aloha from Honolulu! Looking to learn from the elite of the DVC!


----------



## TikiDan

New to the Boards!


----------



## stichingfordisney

I need to get to my happy place ASAP! Thanks in advance for all the help and guidance.


----------



## Emeraldaine

Hi  
I’m new here, from Vancouver BC, and planning first trip


----------



## Moose66

WebmasterPete said:


> Congratulations!  You've found your way to the largest and liveliest Disney discussion forums on the web!!  We have more than 40 forums here dealing with everything from Disney theme parks, resorts, restaurants, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland and much, much more.
> 
> This forum is designed to help our new visitors navigate their way around our site, and our discussion forums.  Please feel free to ask any questions you might have about our guidelines, forums or any of the information we have contained on our web site.  We're glad you've chosen to join us and hope you will stay around a while!
> 
> Pete Werner
> Webmaster


Thanks guys! Not new to the parks or the Disboards, but it's  been awhile. About 15 years to be exact! Looking forward to my next trip in May.


----------



## Capt Hook

Hello everyone!


----------



## gadget118

Hello!  Longtime reader, new member here.  Ya'll are amazing!


----------

